# Sticky  Hobby talk members custom slot cars



## sethndaddy

I'll start here with a pic or two. Pictures of cars you got from Hobbytalk board members thru trades/buying/ or customs you built.
I am amazed at the skill level of alot of people on this board and wanted to show some pictures.


----------



## sethndaddy

some more unfinished cars


----------



## Bill Hall

Hi Ed, Who makes the Caddy? Does it use a long wheel base T-jet chassis?


----------



## neophytte

I've just started moulding and casting, so mine are a bit rough, a couple of unfinished BMW 2002's ...


----------



## neophytte

An Enzo Ferrari (looks better in the flesh) on a SG+ LWB chassis ...


----------



## neophytte

And a 260Z or two ...


----------



## neophytte

And a Lexan Mini I actually finished!! More of our car casting/Lexan models are on my website: http://routedtrack.hobby-site.com/


----------



## neophytte

Looking forward to seeing others casts and reworks! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

neophytte said:


> I've just started moulding and casting, so mine are a bit rough, a couple of unfinished BMW 2002's ...



:thumbsup: Great Job Neo !

For a beginner you do great work !


Neal :dude:


----------



## sethndaddy

The caddy, was made by Claus and it is a long wheel base tjet. the Jagermeister car, also by Claus is lined up against a RRR Charger finished and detailed by t-jetjim.


----------



## roadrner

Some great bods. 


Ed, please post pix when you finish up those Caddies. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## gear buster

*Cool*

The cars look super cool as always . 

Ed, I think the charger might get beat.Unless it's runnin a "HEMI" :tongue: 
I thought I saw Elvis driving the Pink caddy last night. :thumbsup: 

Neo, I could see the 260 and the Enzo in Fray Style. Great lookin cars
The minis are cool .I already have one of those for a 
fray racer .Handles like a dream.  
All of the resin casters/customizers here does excellent work, and it makes you appreciate all the work that goes into it to make it one of a kind :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Don't fret Steve, your car pics are coming too, I am a little sick today, so its off work (which means I could hit slot chat tonight if I think about it). I am awaiting the mail man today to see if there are any more picture worthy cars in there.


----------



## T-jetjim

*Cars From Hobby Talk Friends*

The Nascar was a prize from Roger Corrie's Camaro Bash (i finished last with a blown pinion!) The Mercedes is from Volvo 1:1 (Neal). 

Jim


----------



## Bill Hall

I love to see these car shows. AAAAmazing ! I've never done any casting, so it's uncharted territory. To quote dirty Harry, "A man's got to know his limitations!". Seeing all the great cars people have done may get me off the schnide. How many blobs does it take before I can make cars like that? Seriously, anybody got some "Casting for Dummies" pointers for a rookie? BH


----------



## gear buster

*customs are cool..*

Here is 1 I built for a freind awhile ago.It started as a 55 MM chevy,scabbed a roof from a AFX 57 wagon to it,painted it pearl white with aluminum wheels. Makes a wild Panel that should have been produced. Would have been a good seller I think. Enjoy.
55 chevy delivery.
 Rear veiw


----------



## sethndaddy

*me and Joez lead sleds, way before Dash had them done*

JOez is dark red, afx, mine is purple and a tjet


----------



## sethndaddy

*gearbusters work again*

toooooo sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## sethndaddy

ok, not a hobbytalk member (or maybe he is)
but RRR did these cars, their nice


----------



## sethndaddy

*Batmobile Vs. Dragula*

I did the batmobile, Gearbuster did the Dragula (thanks again, Steve)


----------



## alfaslot1

*alpine a 310*

i cast this renault alpine a-310 body from a tomica diecast,the jaguar xjs was also cast from a tomica diecast,i added the wheel flares,front and rear spoilers.the cortina was cast by claus.i painted all of them with tamiya spray cans.all are mounted on thunderjet chassis with vincent rims.the last car is a v-8 interceptor i made from a 1/72 scale diecast falcon xc,i added a sectioned nose from a '87 mustang,and the wing on the roof,decals are from pattos.


----------



## sethndaddy

nice work Alphaslot


----------



## sethndaddy

*Not really custom bodies, but "clear paint"*

"clear paint" was something new to me and it looks cool on silver chrome cars.


----------



## sethndaddy

My favorite body casting was a johnny lightning hearse. these are the only 2 I kept.


----------



## sethndaddy

more Claus work. nice station wagons. Where's Mike Brady.


----------



## sethndaddy

Sorry guys, I don't want to be a post hog, I am just pumped up to show a bunch of custom work I finally got a chance to take pictures of.


----------



## sethndaddy

I am not sure of this guys name, but he casts resin cars out of NJ/NY and I usually see him at the Parsippany shows.


----------



## sethndaddy

another funny car that got alot of people laughing at a show awhile back. I'm glad everyone saw the humor and fun in it.


----------



## sethndaddy

more of my cars, these are older pics and i'm sure most of you saw these.


----------



## sethndaddy

*smoking joes tjets*

smoking joes tjets from Florida does this resin monkeemobile, I did the monkeemobile short bus (horribly)


----------



## Bill Hall

*Keepem' coming.... everyone!*

Hog it up Daddy! These are great. I'd love to have a few of those 5 window rods. I saw some like them on fleabay about six months ago and spaced them off. #[email protected]%#! Your "Road Kill Delivery Van" is a classic. :thumbsup: Is it a converted ambulance?


----------



## coach61

alfaslot1 said:


> i cast this renault alpine a-310 body from a tomica diecast,the jaguar xjs was also cast from a tomica diecast,i added the wheel flares,front and rear spoilers.the cortina was cast by claus.i painted all of them with tamiya spray cans.all are mounted on thunderjet chassis with vincent rims.the last car is a v-8 interceptor i made from a 1/72 scale diecast falcon xc,i added a sectioned nose from a '87 mustang,and the wing on the roof,decals are from pattos.



Nice Work. Love the Alpine, E-mail me I would be interested in getting one if your still casting them.. sweet ride...



Coach


----------



## coach61

Man oh Man Ed, those are some wicked customs.. I got my keyboard all covered in drool now thanks Buddy.. keep posting guys!



Dave


----------



## sethndaddy

Bill Hall said:


> Hog it up Daddy! These are great. I'd love to have a few of those 5 window rods. I saw some like them on fleabay about six months ago and spaced them off. #[email protected]%#! Your "Road Kill Delivery Van" is a classic. :thumbsup: Is it a converted ambulance?


Yes, the road killer van was molded from a Lesney/Matchbox I picked up for 10.00. It was my first attempt at a silicone mold/resin body and there are fingerprints on the clay I jammed into the car for prepping, Which means, anyone who ever bought that car has my thumb print on their windshield for life, lol.


----------



## gear buster

*road kill..*

Ed,

Didn't you warn the pedestrians not to walk when your drivin on your track....
That is one you can call creative...Love it.. :thumbsup: 
Love the Heavenly Hearse,merc. sleds, Fireball 500, Station wagons, Monk.... 
I need to stop looking at all this eye candy.. starting to make my mind twist :freak: 

Joe, I can see the american graffitti gang standing next to the merc..

Love the road racers Alpha. :thumbsup: 
You can almost hear the exhaust buzzing waiting for the start.

Claus, Old station wagons never die.  
I am getting a vision.. :dude: Chopped wagon with turnpike skirts...HHHmmmm 
Most Excellent customs/resin everyone. :thumbsup: 


P.S.. Ed, Keep hoggin up. makes the other half wonder why Im staring at the screen..


----------



## roadrner

sethndaddy said:


> I am not sure of this guys name, but he casts resin cars out of NJ/NY and I usually see him at the Parsippany shows.


 
Ed,
Where did you get the panel truck from? 

rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Ill bite on the chance to show off a bit. Here are some of my custom Jeeps, hope you guys like them. Im still playing around with my digi-cam so you'll have to overlook my less-than-professional photography skills.

The red one was my first slot jeep ever. Didnt like the red with the eggshell blue top so I tweaked it with something a little better. The blue one was completely stripped then airbrushed in model masters blue. Chopped the top into a halfcab, robbed a tyco racing bandit for the wheels, rear rollbar and front tube bumper, glass is just cut down lexan from a bubble package. The interior is from a matchbox '98 Wrangler and the tires are thunderslicks dune buggy treaded tires. Both sit on fast 2nd generation HP-2 chassis.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

These again are just facelifted tyco CJs. All these run 440 X-2 widepans, interiors/rollcages were swiped from matchbox '98 Wranglers. The cop Jeep is still awaiting some suitable decals (gonna have to get the program to make my own) so its still in progress. The military Jeep was hand painted to look like it just got thru slogging thru the jungle. The howitzer was robbed from some cheap-o die cast hummer and the grilleguard from a Matchbox flatfender. Its rollbar doesnt really show up, but its a MB Wrangler piece also, just the rearmost bars are lopped off to make room for the cannon. The lifeguard Jeep also needs decals, but the scuba tanks (robbed from a hotwheels rescue truck) and the surfboard on top that says 'lifeguard' in big red letters should get the point across. The front bumper is resin cast off of a tyco humvee.


----------



## videojimmy

nice jeeps


----------



## grungerockjeepe

OK, last post hogging for a bit. These flatties (slang for willys jeeps with flat fenders) were cast by Kevin Masters, but I did the customizing/building. All of these use JL T-jet chassis and all the glass is just flat lexan glued inside the windshields. Still have a 4th one of these I havent built since I cant decide the theme. Im thinking a rat rod look, all weathered, rusted and primered but still customized. 

Anyways, the lime green one was the first of these I built. In fact it was the first resin cast slot Ive ever done. It uses white rear hubs from an old G Plus chassis for the white spoke look. It uses extra tall silicone drag tires for Tyco made by PVT/Wizzard all around for the big-tire look. The roll bar is from a hot wheels CJ-7, the engine block was taken from who knows where. I liked this so much I bought 3 more of these bodies from Kevin. 

The white one with blue and yellow stripes was the next. These wheels are tyco 440 rears, reamed out for T-jet axles. The rollbar is from another hotwheels CJ-7.

The army Jeep uses the 4-dimple t-jet hot rod wheels with thunderslicks treaded dune buggy tires. The machine gun is from a matchbox humvee and I had a little ammo box laying around so I painted it up and glued it in back.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Hey Coach, didnt you buy one of my resin VW buses a while back? Like to see what you did with it.


----------



## coach61

grungerockjeepe said:


> Hey Coach, didnt you buy one of my resin VW buses a while back? Like to see what you did with it.



Yes I did, I could take a picture of it sitting in the to do box but what fun is that...lol.. I actually have everything to complete it soon as I finish slopping resin around this week I will try and get the paint on....And yes it was quite a while back...har! :drunk: 


Dave


----------



## ebi

Hi there,

i'm new to the board and i'm glad that i can use
this thread to show my unfinished creations...

Best regards, Eberhard


----------



## scratch

*Great little thread!*

sethndaddy,
Can you say prolific ... seriously, very cool rides on part, _very _ nicely done. . . The purple lead, yep . . .

neophytte 
Hey, _very _ cool Lexan mini, as well as others. 

T-jetjim,
Thanx for sharing their rides . . .

alfaslot1,
Very _nicely _ done casts, really like the Alpine 310 . . .

grungerockjeepe,
_Love _ your jeeps, the yellow one with board, looks just like one I saw while visiting a bud in California, only missing the girl in the 1/8th yard of bikini.

ebi,

Unfinished? 'Vette looks _fine _ to me. Very nicely done, by the way . . .

Great thread all, really had a fun time going through it all. Keep'em coming. Seems as much builder activity in Hobby Talk as most any other forum.

Good show all . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## gear buster

*Custom Coach Dragger*

I know this isn't HO but thought you guys might enjoy this.
It is a custom built of a custom that was made. But only faster.. :thumbsup: 
This is the raider coach 1/24th.Set on an aluminum drag rail chassis with sidewinder motor..


----------



## Bill Hall

*Hoggin a bit too*

These crawled out of my putty box. The green Willy's was hacked well beyond belt line so I finished job. Not particularly note worthy except that the typical Willy's nostrils were overly severe. They were "Vitale" filled, and the body was hand rubbed. I consider it my first successful color match. That goofy throw back blue dragster was originally on the way to being a salt flat racer. It was a tan body and the nose blew up in production. So I combined a wheelie drop pickup, with the extended brass drop spindle set up from the salt project. The fire wall is a Lola roof that fit perfect. This car performs beautifully, first time everytime.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Just a couple more*

These are some of my first rear dropaxle slams. The White AC was butchered above the waist, shortend posts, and possessed a nice late 60's 80 grit finish. LOL. The wheel wells were re-radiused and the body hand polished. The yellow stock Cobra is for comparison, but note worthy cuz it had a grenade hole where the front post was. I had yellow goo goin when I did the pictured yellow roadster so I fixed it too. It remains unfinished to date. The blue Cheetah body is box stock. The drop axle chassis is a natural fit for cars with monster fender gaps or little room for post shaving. It makes quite a difference in both appearance and handling. The fendered HR roadster with the inset grill was another putty box refugee. It was morphed with scrap from a crushed AFX Model A. Aurora's Hot Rods combined with the drop axle chassis provide a modern street rod stance not apparent in the photo. It looked badass without the fenders and I plan to do a couple fenderless versions as well. It also allows the use of tall profile period correct slicks with out jacking the rear stance excessively. Hope y'all enjoyed my refugee freak show! BH


----------



## grungerockjeepe

coach61 said:


> Yes I did, I could take a picture of it sitting in the to do box but what fun is that...lol.. I actually have everything to complete it soon as I finish slopping resin around this week I will try and get the paint on....And yes it was quite a while back...har! :drunk:
> 
> 
> Dave



The ole' to-do box. Yup, I know that game all too well. I have bodies setting in mine for the past 5 years!


----------



## jph49

Bill Hall said:


> These are some of my first rear dropaxle slams. . . . The drop axle chassis is a natural fit for cars with monster fender gaps or little room for post shaving.



Hey Bill,

How about some more information about the drop axle chassis, or maybe a tutorial?

Thanks.

Patrick


----------



## ebi

a few more. Two conversions.Two made as kits... to dremel
and glue like hell. So, not yet finished...

Thanks for sharing the pics!!! Lots of good ideas and
a great inspiration! 


Ebi


----------



## videojimmy

wow, some REALLY nice cars here! Looks like I better get busy


----------



## nate00

ass soon i can get a camera ill post some pics of my dad and my custom built dirt modifieds


----------



## sethndaddy

ebi said:


> a few more. Two conversions.Two made as kits... to dremel
> and glue like hell. So, not yet finished...
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics!!! Lots of good ideas and
> a great inspiration!
> 
> 
> Ebi


Nice to see some tyco customs, not many of them around. I have a 55 tyco nomad flip front that was custom made and looks like the original, its that good..........
looks like I need to go snap happy with the camera again and get some more custom pictures.


----------



## WesJY

grungerockjeepe said:


> These again are just facelifted tyco CJs. All these run 440 X-2 widepans, interiors/rollcages were swiped from matchbox '98 Wranglers. The cop Jeep is still awaiting some suitable decals (gonna have to get the program to make my own) so its still in progress. The military Jeep was hand painted to look like it just got thru slogging thru the jungle. The howitzer was robbed from some cheap-o die cast hummer and the grilleguard from a Matchbox flatfender. Its rollbar doesnt really show up, but its a MB Wrangler piece also, just the rearmost bars are lopped off to make room for the cannon. The lifeguard Jeep also needs decals, but the scuba tanks (robbed from a hotwheels rescue truck) and the surfboard on top that says 'lifeguard' in big red letters should get the point across. The front bumper is resin cast off of a tyco humvee.


nice looking jeeps!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

*Rough draft is done, No really!*



jph49 said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> How about some more information about the drop axle chassis, or maybe a tutorial?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Patrick


Will do Patrick! When time allows, I've been working on a "How To". Some of my pics are unsatisfactory. Honestly most all my pics are bad. LOL. I'm also trying to refine the text so it's comprehensive but not too windy like a lot of my posts.  If you look at some of Dr Synth's customs in the photo album. You'll see a lowering technique that's similar in theory and provides a decent drop. My trick also involves relocating axles, but more radical for the absolute ragged edge in lowering. I'll get the "How To" done pretty soon. Thanks for your interest, Bill


----------



## jph49

*resin mini cooper*

Here is one of the first resin casts I made. Molded from diecast body. It's mounted on a tjet chassis.

Patrick


----------



## JordanZ870

It is really cool to see all of these customs collected together in one thread, yeah?
I simply LOVE them! Creativity in action, eh! You guys , heh! Your work is GREAT!
There have been so many that it would take hours to comment on them all! Keep on posting them!

Bill, I have been pondering your chassis slamming quite often these days. I can hardly wait for the "how-to" on it! (so get busy, yeah?!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

*To all*



sethndaddy said:


> Nice to see some tyco customs, not many of them around. I have a 55 tyco nomad flip front that was custom made and looks like the original, its that good..........
> looks like I need to go snap happy with the camera again and get some more custom pictures.


Dont hold back back Daddy. Your thread is one of the best ever. :thumbsup: (I know cuz I wallowed through the ancient archiveal posts !) The creativity is amazing. Every car is an inspiration. For the most part we all are seperated by geography. However this thread is like all of us going to the show together, without the airfares. I can hardly wait for the next cool post to arrive.


----------



## neophytte

I'm hoping grungerockjeepe is going to show us some of his other casts


----------



## GM454

Here is a quick and dirty picture of the first custom body I built for a TJet chassis. Tom McEwen's 57 Chevy Funny Car.


----------



## TX Street Racer

GM454 said:


> Here is a quick and dirty picture of the first custom body I built for a TJet chassis. Tom McEwen's 57 Chevy Funny Car.



Hey Gary, my dad is STILL so pleased to own both the red and green versions of that '57 funny car!


----------



## sethndaddy

roadrner said:


> Ed,
> Where did you get the panel truck from?
> 
> rr


Parsippany slot car show, the guy sells them 30.00 or 4 for 100.00.(original tjet chassis included) He is usually there working on cars as the show goes on, finishing cars for guys who picked out unfinished. I think his name is Brian?


----------



## grungerockjeepe

WesJY said:


> nice looking jeeps!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Thanks, man. And stop being so modest! Put up some more shots of your stuff. Ive seen what you've done with my resins and its pretty impressive.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

neophytte said:


> I'm hoping grungerockjeepe is going to show us some of his other casts


http://new.photos.yahoo.com/grungerockjeeper/album/576460762340282934

I had a link in another thread, but Ill put up another. One album is all the resin cars, and finished versions, there is another album that shows some of my resins as built by other people. Then there's an album that shows a few of my other customs. I have some stuff on Ebay also. I have a link to my stuff for sale in the swap/trade thread or just look up my username: Jeepman1974


----------



## usdra

The Mustang Funy car is on a G3 chassis and the Thunderbolt is mounted to a T-Jet with a custom arm and Super II magnets


----------



## JordanZ870

Here is a S'cool bus I am working on. The body is resin based on the HW version of the Tom Danial S'coolBus. I extended a Tyco wheelie chassis to fit the wheelbase of the bus and cast it in resin also, eh! A Tyco narrow chassis snaps in place.

Custom inserts (reduced from the original plastic model) will fill the windows with all of the pandamonious children as soon as I can find some yellow or amber film to print it on. It will also sport the full-sized model (reduced again) exterior decals. A wad of synthclay counterbalances quite nicely but I would like to work out a mold to cast lead weight that fits perfectly.

Even in its incomplete form, it sure looks cool ripping down the track, eh! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Here's a few...*

Some old dirt trackers done 1-2 years ago and some racing bodies just finished this week. thanks for looking. tjd


----------



## jph49

Nice work, tjd241.

I'd like to see more of the two cars in the background of the group shot.

Patrick


----------



## coach61

joez870 said:


> Here is a S'cool bus I am working on. The body is resin based on the HW version of the Tom Danial S'coolBus. I extended a Tyco wheelie chassis to fit the wheelbase of the bus and cast it in resin also, eh! A Tyco narrow chassis snaps in place.
> 
> Custom inserts (reduced from the original plastic model) will fill the windows with all of the pandamonious children as soon as I can find some yellow or amber film to print it on. It will also sport the full-sized model (reduced again) exterior decals. A wad of synthclay counterbalances quite nicely but I would like to work out a mold to cast lead weight that fits perfectly.
> 
> Even in its incomplete form, it sure looks cool ripping down the track, eh! :thumbsup:



Way Cool Joe, but ain't that bus a little too long for Minisoda? lol....


Coach


----------



## fordcowboy

Can anyone guess where this car came from originally? I filled in the holes & sanded it, painted it, decaled it, and added tires & rims. As soon as it warms up it's going through the drag strip.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=17418&cat=511

--fordcowboy


----------



## jph49

*another custom*

Here is a Tide Lumina I made several years ago from a Tomy T-bird by filling the rear windows and remodeling the front end.

Decals came from Stock Car Miniatures (unfortunately no longer in business.)

Patrick


----------



## scratch

gear buster, very cool, too much, thanx for sharing : )

Bill Hall, really liking your blue tail roadster . . . The others are slammed, to be sure.

ebi, the fourth beastie is way cool … very creative, thanx . . .

jph49, resin, never tried it yet, yours gives me courage, nice go. Very crisp job on the Tide car . . .

GM454, very cool 57, lots of details, nice paint . . .

usdra, very cool Mustang funny car, great details . . .

joez870, school bus, have done trucks, no bus as yet. Bet is does look cool going round the track, most cool.

tjd241, ah yes, dirters, way cool rides, nicely done . . .

fordcowboy, nasty looking little Willys [kinda have soft spot for them], very nicely done . . .

Hard to keep up with you guys as for "stopping" by this forum. Very active . . .

You guys build in a week or month, what takes me about a year or more. 

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## SplitPoster

Jas, this gives me the grins. Too much like all the 1:1 stuff I'd like to be able to do, just can't justify a pipe bending machine in the garage.... Thanks for the picture!

Jeff


----------



## Bill Hall

All I can say is wow! A hand made drop axle and hairpins to match. Let's see the rest of the car Jas ! Very, very cool. - BH


----------



## sethndaddy

*time for some more pics*

These are a few of Rogers I cars, One I bought years ago from Rog, the other was from ebay.


----------



## sethndaddy

a few of my resin ambulance. and another hotwheel resin, big and bulky, but I felt the need to do it.


----------



## sethndaddy

A few diecast conversions, the Meatwagon and the Steelers 4x4. followed by a plastic pickup truck mounted on a slimline chassis (this was one of my favorite, and easiest customs to build, but no more 6.00 slimline chassis put a damper on it) and the other is another lesney/matchbox resin.


----------



## sethndaddy

*where it all starts*

right here........


----------



## sethndaddy

*A few more from Claus*

and the 55 chevy's are from someone on fleabay.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Wow! No Bat cave, or roosting in the attic?*



sethndaddy said:


> right here........


Check it out, he gets to build cars right in the living room!!!! or darn close to it judging by the pic. Suhweeeet! All kiddin' aside I do have two questions. #1-Are Claus' 55's cast in the cool pastel shades or did you repaint them? #2-What is the stone wall for your photo background?


----------



## sethndaddy

the passthru goes into the kitchen then the living room. my work space is actually the laundry room which has a 10' folding table that I claimed for my toys.
the 55's where bought on fleabay, their not Claus cars, and they where cast in those colors. the stone wall is just printed/textured paper I got from my dads old ho train modeling days. I am pretty sure you can still get them at any hobby store.


----------



## JordanZ870

This slick Willys was a gift from an extremely talented guy! Our very own tjd241! (thanks, 'Nuther Dave! :wave: ) Smoothed and drilled grill, shaved and smoothed deck lid...custom interior... It was my first converted convertable custom. He even created the custom label for me! The body sits on an original tjet and fairly flys around my track, eh! 'Nuther Daves creativity and work have inspired a whole new crop of customs waiting to see the top of my bench, heh! I have had so many new ideas, that I have actually had to start writting them down to keep from forgetting what I will do to each car! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtyoder

Well, you guys have probably seen most of my customs already. I'll post some pics. for the newbies.


----------



## mtyoder

More!


----------



## scratch

edited, didn't come out the way I intended in first post pass . . .

SplitPoster, Bill Hall,

Appreciate your liking the 34-Ford ride . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## Dragula

The pastel 66's are OLD school DRAGjet,very old school.
Chris :dude: 




sethndaddy said:


> and the 55 chevy's are from someone on fleabay.


----------



## sethndaddy

Dragula said:


> The pastel 66's are OLD school DRAGjet,very old school.
> Chris :dude:


I did get them awhile back from Buds fleabay site when I was still buying from him,lol, but he said he didn't make them. they are very nice Chris, I bought 4 of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

sethndaddy said:


> I think the Mystery Machine was won off fleabay from someone here?
> the nomad IS TOTALLY CUSTOM.


yeah it was me  i see that i put too much clearcoat on top.. dang.. 

Wes (ebay:darkhawk43)


----------



## sethndaddy

Wes, theres never enough clearcoat, It looks great. I put a tyco us-1 chassis under it for the kids to run, their my favorite tyco chassis (us1).


----------



## WesJY

sethndaddy said:


> Wes, theres never enough clearcoat, It looks great. I put a tyco us-1 chassis under it for the kids to run, their my favorite tyco chassis (us1).


thanks .. Wes


----------



## TX Street Racer

I am literally blown away at the cool cars in this thread.....so much thought and imagination has gone into these projects. :thumbsup: 

I guess I'll post a few of my past customs here....


----------



## gear buster

*Joe must be a mind reader..*

Ok Joe are you a mind reader..lol
Bus looks cool :thumbsup: 

Ford, Nice willys(Where ya get it..).. :thumbsup: 
Everyone has some awsome customs on this board,
Keep them comin.. :dude: 

This bus just left the shop of hack and wack resin cutting.
Bought a bus from Ed on fleabay to change the pace from cars.With dremmel in hand the dust started to fly. 
First thing to go was roof.almost 1/4th inch later roof looked right at home.
Next front end looked to flat,Front from 65 mini lindy truck widened did the trick. Body lines looked to new,grind off replace with styrene strips..
Ahhhh lookin better.  Rear fender wells moved rearward 1/4th.
Chassis is a JL with a surprise. AFX extension to lengthen,custom made twin motors,styrene scoop,brass and styrene headers,super II driver,tubing for body pivet and 0-90 screws, and now for the kicker.... 
The motor is a lifelike T chassis can,motor box reworked to accept can,dremmeled out rear of chassis to run 25 t. gear. Pick up is a tyco pro brass pan cut down to use center guide and pickup. mounted in chassis to act like swing arm. An actual wheel stander..
Here's the bus Ed before and after..


----------



## roadrner

mtyoder said:


> More!


MT,
Great collection of the R/W/B AMC products. Can you tell me what was in the cube on the left side in the first pic? Looks like a Matador, but couldn't quite make out the livery. Custom? Thanks, rr


----------



## coach61

My Kick at the can.. these were just fun cars I did. One is my own cast I call the minisoda fishin' truck.. Great for going out on the ice, if it goes through who cares.. The second was just a car, paint and decals all conviently located in my reach and beside my coffee cup so they got used.. I am modling a true Lotus 80 now.. either way lot cheaper then paying for one that is so far off I am not that upset not to have one.. lol...


Coach


----------



## coach61

*Coming soon to a desk near you.*

Next on the bench. this is a body I got at neils last trip down one of the locals had started it..The inside was almost solid as you can see I still have a ton of work to do to get it on the chassis before I make the new mold. Plus there are a few rough spots I want to fix up.. New Bumper up front repair the hood and rear quarter.. almost like a 1:1 project I can do on my desk lol...


----------



## TX Street Racer

Here are a few more pics for yall of some various customs...and some other folks resin works that I've refinnished....

Larry Lype resin coupe (the aluminum wing and blower were my ideas)








Larry Lype resin rat rod coupe (designed originally to be a dirt car, I invisioned a rat rod......the motor and pipes were my idea)








Claus Heupel resin VW bug








JL '57 Nomad with a Tjet chassis screw posted underneath








JL Willy's coupe








JL Camaro with cowl hood


----------



## Bill Hall

Hi Brian, More nice rides! Could you please tell me what the brand is, and what the manufacturer calls that "bug guts green" color on your blown Willy's coupe. Maybe a code number? Thanx, Bill


----------



## Jimmy49098

Wow! You guys get very detailed, uh, I do not. This is a Datsun 240z on a T chassis and it rocks. I am getting some good ideas and inspiration, thats why I like these posts, gives me all kinds of ideas, please keep 'em coming! Jimmy


----------



## jph49

> Larry Lype resin rat rod coupe (designed originally to be a dirt car, I invisioned a rat rod......the motor and pipes were my idea)


Anyone know if Larry is still making these bodies?

Patrick


----------



## mtyoder

roadrner said:


> MT,
> Great collection of the R/W/B AMC products. Can you tell me what was in the cube on the left side in the first pic? Looks like a Matador, but couldn't quite make out the livery. Custom? Thanks, rr


The cars in the cubes are both matadors. Based on two different paint scemes from the era.


----------



## gear buster

coach,

love the S'crambler. Brings back memories.


----------



## TX Street Racer

jph49 said:


> Anyone know if Larry is still making these bodies?
> 
> Patrick



Patrick, to be honest, I haven't personally talked with Larry in nearly two years.  Maybe some of the other members might have a line of communication with Larry though.


Bill, that color I used to paint the Willy's is from Tamiya.....it was a rattle can paint....it's a metallic lime color...you'll know the color when you see it in a Tamiya display :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

TX Street Racer said:


> Patrick, to be honest, I haven't personally talked with Larry in nearly two years.  Maybe some of the other members might have a line of communication with Larry though.



I spoke with LArry just before Xmas. he has been a bit under the weather at that time and now its speed weeks his very busy time of year. Hope all is well with him. He is one of the great guys of many on this board.


Dave


----------



## tjd241

*Nice work fellas...*

TX, RR, GB, Yoder, Seth, Coach, and everyone since the very first post... Thanks for showing us these fine looking pieces. I think these threads are/should be manditory. They're just so enjoyable to follow and it's such an inspiration to see what other folks are up to. Reminds everyone how much fun is to be had with these little plastic cars and keeps us in the slot (so to speak). Nothing for sale, no agendas, just good old fashioned creativity. Thanks one and all. BTW... Joe, thanks for the shout out on the J-Jet Willys Speedster!!! Glad to hear your running it cause that's what I had in mind. My .02 is to build *Road Kings*... _not Shelf Queens!_ :thumbsup: 

tjd


----------



## tjd241

*Oh yeah...*

A couple of "trailing" thoughts to add.... tjd


----------



## coach61

Nice trailors TJ I wonder how fastthat boat would be with the proper light bender under it...heheehe


----------



## sethndaddy

TJD is that police trailor a Boley? and it looks like another Claus station wagon in the back picture.
nice work, I like the blazer, growing up I had one painted white and orange with the old Tampa Bay Buccaneers emblem on the hood.


----------



## tjd241

*Trailers...*

Thanks Coach. You should get a boat behind one of your fish'un trucks! Unless of coarse yer planning on some bank fish'un up dare don't ya know. 

Seth, yes that's a Boley and the car hauler is a tjet sized aluminum one from Jeff McCleese that I detailed for one of Roger Corrie's mail-in races. He makes them for AFX too. 

thanks for looking guys....tjd


----------



## alfaslot1

*resin bodies/faller truck with alfas*

Here are a few i am working on.the primered roadster is just about done,the riviera has been shortened to fit the t-jet wheelbase,'33 phaeton pickup,'40 ford coupe.the racecar hauler was a faller truck with a damaged bed,the two alfas are bauer cars...greg


----------



## Bill Hall

All very nice! That Riv is slick and the Pickup is gorgeous. Will there be a Hot Rod version for the standard t-jet chassis?


----------



## alfaslot1

Thanks Bill,a regular t-jet chassis will fit under the pickup but the wheelbase looks to short,the wheelbase would be way short if i widened the roadster to fit a standard chassis,and i dont like axle extensions...
b.t.w. thanks a bunch for the informative thread on chassis lowering,cant wait to try it...greg


----------



## TX Street Racer

Hey Greg, when....or do you plan to offer the '33 Phaeton truck and the '40 Ford bodies?????

Both of those look absolutely gorgeous!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster

Greg, nice looking cars. I have been tempted by your finished Alfas before - haven't bought one - yet. However, any mid 60's prod/sedan race grid needs Italian representation. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mtyoder

gear buster said:


> coach,
> 
> love the S'crambler. Brings back memories.


SC/Rambler??? I don't have one of those! Wish I did. Hopin' Tom Lowe wiil deliver.


----------



## mtyoder

This thread kicks booty! Keep the awesome customs comin'! :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03

I'm enjoying this thread too, but isn't this what this whole section is about?

OK here's a couple Vickies I just finished.










I'll dig out some of my older stuff another day.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Greg and mic*

Greg, Try the drop! LMK if you get stonewalled: [email protected] I've got more insight that didnt make it in. I'm waitin' to hear how Joez is doin' on his. BTW Your recent BRG XKE racer is very nice too, just spied it tonite! Mic's Vics! Wow those are pretty. Are the motor/pipes a seperate piece or cast in?


----------



## scratch

TX, _nasty _ looking little Willys, like your other rides too . . .

coach61, _liking _ your truck, a little fuzzy though . . .

Jimmy, the 240 is way cool, don’t see enough of them . . .

tjd, love your trailer set ups, _very _ nicely done . . .

alfa, very _nicely _ executed trailer/car combo . . .

micyou03, Vickies … yep, a fav of mine too. As per usual _very _ nicely put out . . .

Say again, some of you guys are very prolific, and really like the creativity. Must admit, catering to oldies rides of 30s, 40s though … gotta have a fetish or two, right . . .

I too am getting a kick out of this thread. Same as 1/43 thread in another forum … good go on everyone’s part.

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## Dragula

:wave: Just a couple of mine. For parts or t-jet service,call anytime day or night(seriously) 859-356-1566 Chris 
DRAGjet
p.s.These cars are CAST in color,and metallic(hard to photograph well)


----------



## Dragula

Hope you guys like the cars.
Chris


----------



## TX Street Racer

Chris, those are some REAL gems man......I'm diggin' the '55, and Corvette for sure.....that blue flake rocks!


----------



## Dragula

Man oh man am I bored.


----------



## TX Street Racer

Dragula said:


> Man oh man am I bored.


Dude, I'd call and BS again about slots....but I've gotta head to work  


THANKS for the info last night...I really enjoyed talking with you :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster

*New twist to tyco corvettes.*

* Here is 1 I did on a tyco corvette.Everybody has some of the dime a dozen corvettes laying around. Instead of them going to waste turn them into Dirt Cars* This one is lowered,interior panel with roll cage,rear wing and front end rounded. 
*The 2nd is one you have seen before. A tyco trans-am turned into a mid engine tow truck. * Trans-Am Tow Truck


----------



## scratch

Dragula, 

Really love Willys, _very _ good job, nicely done . . .

gear buster,

Love the checker stripping on the ‘Vette, _very _ nicely done . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## Bill Hall

*Abracadabra!*

Dangit Chris, No Fair! Dragula has obviously made a pact with the darkside! There's some serious voodoo goin' on with that drop dead gorgeous Willy's. The contours and detail are just freakin' awesome. Any for sale yet? Offering legal tender plus the soul of my first born.


----------



## coach61

Nice wheels Chris.. as someone who has one of your masterpieces I gotta say love the detail and just overall apperance of your work.. Guys the viki's are killing me, I bought one fron Bruce when they first came out it has a chrome engine now but thats it.. it got set aside for something else my wife is going to kill me for spending too much time at the bench.. but there are cars to paint! Cars to Detail! and this nasty little Rambler needing to be remolded wit hthe fixes.. lol.. wish me luck I may be looking for a place to hide my Slots lol...


Dave..
BTW while ordering more stuff to sit on my desk doing nothing Phil at RRR siad he is just hopping with orders.. Good to see him back up to speed after the big freeze....


----------



## mrwillysgasser

grungerockjeepe said:


> OK, last post hogging for a bit. These flatties (slang for willys jeeps with flat fenders) were cast by Kevin Masters, but I did the customizing/building. All of these use JL T-jet chassis and all the glass is just flat lexan glued inside the windshields. Still have a 4th one of these I havent built since I cant decide the theme. Im thinking a rat rod look, all weathered, rusted and primered but still customized.
> 
> Anyways, the lime green one was the first of these I built. In fact it was the first resin cast slot Ive ever done. It uses white rear hubs from an old G Plus chassis for the white spoke look. It uses extra tall silicone drag tires for Tyco made by PVT/Wizzard all around for the big-tire look. The roll bar is from a hot wheels CJ-7, the engine block was taken from who knows where. I liked this so much I bought 3 more of these bodies from Kevin.
> 
> The white one with blue and yellow stripes was the next. These wheels are tyco 440 rears, reamed out for T-jet axles. The rollbar is from another hotwheels CJ-7.
> 
> The army Jeep uses the 4-dimple t-jet hot rod wheels with thunderslicks treaded dune buggy tires. The machine gun is from a matchbox humvee and I had a little ammo box laying around so I painted it up and glued it in back.


Thoses came out great ! I love to see builds of my bodys .


----------



## mrwillysgasser

Here are some of mine


----------



## mrwillysgasser

a couple more
The reaper










COE fire truck









http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/500/6587reaperinside.jpg


----------



## mrwillysgasser

33 willys 4 door


----------



## mrwillysgasser

turbo fire


----------



## mrwillysgasser

how about a diecast corv


----------



## mrwillysgasser

speedracers










33 willys


----------



## mrwillysgasser

a couple of roadsters










tilt willys


----------



## mrwillysgasser

pickup truck










austin


----------



## mrwillysgasser

austin on chassis










race


----------



## mrwillysgasser

austin with tilt open












pickup


----------



## mrwillysgasser

back










Hope you enjoyed these!


----------



## gear buster

*cool as always..*

Dragula,

Built in metal flake... :thumbsup: Reminds me of the old model cars we use to get..

Gasser is a post hog... :lol: 

Just kidding hog all ya want..Love to see the 33 to 40 willys, and the nash in the back I have one of those and love it. The twin engine I have always thought was off the wall.. 
I think your driver is in with dragula??? :dude:

All the customs are just mind boggling..It is giving me a ................



" BRAIN STORM " get you heads out of the gutter..


----------



## Dunk2011

i like the dudes blue pickup truck :thumbsup: 








www.freewebs.com/dunkworks


----------



## grungerockjeepe

mrwillysgasser said:


> speedracers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33 willys



Thanks, Big K. Are you still doing any casting yourself? Havent seen any of your stuff on the 'Bay in a couple years. BTW, those are some hot looking builds you've got also. LOVE the reaper! In fact, thats kind of re-booting an ideal I had some while back for one of my Jeeps.


----------



## ebi

Many thanks for all the great pictures!! :thumbsup: 
I'm really impressed what could be done...
I need much more time!!!  

Kind regards, Ebi


----------



## raypunzel

*Model Motoring custom*

Its not a resin but a creation none the less.


----------



## scratch

mrwillysgasser,

Not sure where to start. _Love _ the Willys am partial to them. Also _really _ like the red hot rod, can't place body style ... like it anyway. You really have a lot of nice rides in your pics. Variety works . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## GM454

Scratch if you are referring to the red altered with the clay smith "mr. horsepower" logo on the door, it appears to be a fiat topolino.


----------



## scratch

GM454 … mrwillysgasser,

GM, thanx for the update. Now that you mention it, does remind me of some older Fiats. Cool looking little ride . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## Bill Hall

*Mock up of the "Got Wood?"*

This pile of scrap leftovers has been sitting around for a while. I had lost all inspiration til Jas posted his masterfully scratch built 1/32 old school front end in post #72. The hot rod woody theme has been done to death and I wanted something cleaner and more realistic up front that would take a beating. Finally got something mocked up. Fabbing the parts was simple. Micro soldering HO scale was not! I finally pulled it off by using solder with different melting points as the parts are all so close together, and my skills are limited at this size. Yeah, I'm laughin' at the gargantuan hairpins too, but I'm gonna let it fly for now. I had briefly considered styrene stock for construction; but chose brass as the finished product will get an old school wheelie pick up. Didnt think the styrene would take the pounding. A non wheelie version of this chassis with deleted frame rails leaving only the pickup hangers is in the works too. Now that the learning curve has been suffered, future variations will get scaled down a bit for a more delicate appearance.


----------



## mrwillysgasser

Thanks for the compliments on my cars .I had a blast doing them .I have not built anything new for a wile .Seeing all the other great customs is inspiring!



scratch said:


> GM454 … mrwillysgasser,
> 
> GM, thanx for the update. Now that you mention it, does remind me of some older Fiats. Cool looking little ride . . .
> 
> Cheers,
> Jas


----------



## TX Street Racer

Bill Hall said:


> This pile of scrap leftovers has been sitting around for a while. I had lost all inspiration til Jas posted his masterfully scratch built 1/32 old school front end in post #72. The hot rod woody theme has been done to death and I wanted something cleaner and more realistic up front that would take a beating. Finally got something mocked up. Fabbing the parts was simple. Micro soldering HO scale was not! I finally pulled it off by using solder with different melting points as the parts are all so close together, and my skills are limited at this size. Yeah, I'm laughin' at the gargantuan hairpins too, but I'm gonna let it fly for now. I had briefly considered styrene stock for construction; but chose brass as the finished product will get an old school wheelie pick up. Didnt think the styrene would take the pounding. A non wheelie version of this chassis with deleted frame rails leaving only the pickup hangers is in the works too. Now that the learning curve has been suffered, future variations will get scaled down a bit for a more delicate appearance.



WOW, now that is one awesoem custom right there.......I'd love to own something like that :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster

Bill,

That is one wild lookin frontend and a RatRod woodies to boot..
Great brain smokin....Definetily in the different bracket..


----------



## sethndaddy

I'm loving that Woody too, let me know when your getting board Steve, I'll send you a few "to be chopped up" specialty rods.


----------



## hellonwheels8

*Customs!*

Hello All!
Just wanted to share some of my Customs with you.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

hellonwheels8 said:


> Hello All!
> Just wanted to share some of my Customs with you all.  :thumbsup:


Hell,your a local boy!I live in N.KY!Nice looking stuff!
Chris


----------



## hellonwheels8

Thanks, Hey great to know were neighbors.

Helen


----------



## neophytte

hellonwheels8 said:


> Hello All!
> Just wanted to share some of my Customs with you.  :thumbsup:


Hi Helen,

I've seen a few of your custom resins on eBay ... I'll get around to buying some one day, but postage to Australia and wife's purse string are two obstacles I have to overcome first!!  

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Dragula

:thumbsup:


hellonwheels8 said:


> Thanks, Hey great to know were neighbors.
> 
> Helen


I have a nice Maxtrax dragstrip up,if you ever wanted to race,just gimme a call! 859-356-1566 Chris


----------



## Bill Hall

Thanks for the compliments Guys :wave: As of tonite, the Woody is wheelie-ing with gusto. :thumbsup: Hey Ed, I'll gratefully take any scrap you have, but I believe Joez was looking for a woody of some sort recently. I'd have sent him mine but there wasnt much left that resembled a body. My donor pile needs fresh blood for sure, and my putty donors are thin too! I'll take darn near anything that can still be twisted. - Bill


----------



## Dragula

Bill Hall said:


> Thanks for the compliments Guys :wave: As of tonite, the Woody is wheelie-ing with gusto. :thumbsup: Hey Ed, I'll gratefully take any scrap you have, but I believe Joez was looking for a woody of some sort recently. I'd have sent him mine but there wasnt much left that resembled a body. My donor pile needs fresh blood for sure, and my putty donors are thin too! I'll take darn near anything that can still be twisted. - Bill


To bad you arent closer,I have a huge box full of old aurora clunkers and my own resin blems you could raid!
859-356-1566 Chris :wave:


----------



## TX Street Racer

Bill Hall said:


> but I believe Joez was looking for a woody of some sort recently.



Bill, Joe scored a woody.......he got the one I was going to get from Dave.......since he was in such desperation for a woody I just told Dave to forward it to Joe instead. Hell, I've waited years and years to own one...so what's a little longer to wait,eh?


----------



## Dragula

If you guys are looking for a certain project car or cut/broken AFX Aurora body..maybe I can help,either cheap or maybe free.
859-356-1566 Chris


----------



## scratch

hellonwheels8,

Very _nice _ work, like them all, really like the Chevy a lot . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## Bill Hall

*You got a scale Wreckers License?*



Dragula said:


> If you guys are looking for a certain project car or cut/broken AFX Aurora body..maybe I can help,either cheap or maybe free.
> 859-356-1566 Chris


Thanks Chris, Right at this moment, I've got a beetle project in mind. Would like a couple of aurora's version, enough to cobble something up. Hell, I'll take all your aircooled VW stuff, If you have any. For now my medium is styrene butchery, until resin finally gets it's sticky hands on me. You should just send me the whole box after you pick out your keepers. I'll send it back after I've sifted your leavin's. For that matter, just dumpem' out and get the plums right side up and post a pic. I'm a lot lizard. I'm sure you got some buried treasure. Cough up the goods!


----------



## roadrner

Here's one I threw together when I saw that last auction for the white Nomad that sold for some ungodly amount of money. This was once one of those chrome blue JLs, stripped, painted, detailed and bare metal applied then followed up with a couple of coats of clearcoat. The glass doesn't look that bad in person, just the flash. Enjoy! rr

White is a hard color to shoot..........:freak:


----------



## sethndaddy

roadrner said:


> Here's one I threw together when I saw that last auction for the white Nomad that sold for some ungodly amount of money. This was once one of those chrome blue JLs, stripped, painted, detailed and bare metal applied then followed up with a couple of coats of clearcoat. The glass doesn't look that bad in person, just the flash. Enjoy! rr
> 
> White is a hard color to shoot..........:freak:


The silver really sets this car off, nice job.


----------



## Bill Hall

Looks like a hundred and fifty to me!


----------



## hellonwheels8

neophytte said:


> Hi Helen,
> 
> I've seen a few of your custom resins on eBay ... I'll get around to buying some one day, but postage to Australia and wife's purse string are two obstacles I have to overcome first!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Richard


 Hello Richard
Looking forward to doing business with you. I also produce tires. My web page is www.hellonwheels.com 
Helen


----------



## hellonwheels8

Dragula said:


> :thumbsup:
> I have a nice Maxtrax dragstrip up,if you ever wanted to race,just gimme a call! 859-356-1566 Chris


 Thanks for the invite.


----------



## gear buster

*Bored...*

More and more customs keep climbin outta the wood work... :freak: 
I better get my cuttin blade sharpened. This one is going to be a doosee.. :thumbsup: 

SethDaddy Ed,
Bored.... Who me??? Bring it on..I need fresh plastic to melt.Ahhh I mean destroy, Customize thats it.....


----------



## hellonwheels8

scratch said:


> hellonwheels8,
> 
> Very _nice _ work, like them all, really like the Chevy a lot . . .
> 
> Cheers,
> Jas


 Thanks Jas
I appreciate it. I also produce tires.

Helen


----------



## sethndaddy

*need to add some more pics*

one of my favorite all time cars, minor custom, but still cool looking. the other is a stripped down chrome car, nice colors. aurora should have sold it that way.


----------



## sethndaddy

*more johnny lightning customs*

I love chopping the roofs off cars


----------



## neophytte

hellonwheels8 said:


> Hello Richard
> Looking forward to doing business with you. I also produce tires. My web page is www.hellonwheels.com
> Helen


Hi Helen,

I couldn't find yourbodies under that URL - any clue as to where they are?

Cheers

Richard


----------



## WesJY

neophytte said:


> Hi Helen,
> 
> I couldn't find yourbodies under that URL - any clue as to where they are?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Richard



try this.. www.hellonwheels8.com (Helen forgot to add "8") 

Wes


----------



## gear buster

*Somewhat Custom*

Here is some Latemodel Dirt cars I have been working on in between the putty dust. :thumbsup: 
I am working on 7 more to offer up in the swap area later this week to board members. 
It's almost..DIRT SEASON..... :thumbsup:


----------



## alfaslot1

*a few more resin customs*

A few more resin ho slot car bodies mounted on t-jet chassis.


----------



## gear buster

*Rat Fink*

Alfa,

Thats a cool Rat Rod..Rat Fink That is..
And the blue chevy drag car is awsome. :thumbsup: 
Are they both resin and where can ya get some of them??


----------



## scratch

roadrnr, Nice looking 57, nicely done . . .

gear buster, Love dirters, nicely done . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## videojimmy

LOVE the RAT FINK.... I want one


----------



## gear buster

*Rat Rod Racers*

Here is a few I got in boxes from members. Look familiar Ed and Coach.. :thumbsup: 
I done them in old school primer queens. Black one is a 64 impala with a Hotwheels 66 impala grille..

Pink one is a two part fray car. Back half a Jcar and the front is from a Chapperal. Sectioned under the door line on the Jcar. Gives a new meaning to enlarged fender wells..


----------



## coach61

Now that Jcar looks a heck of a lot better then the one I sent ya.. good job and thanks for showing me what I could have done with if I lived to be 300 years old and got a round toit...


BTW looking for round toits need to get some work done..


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall

gear buster said:


> Here is a few I got in boxes from members. Look familiar Ed and Coach.. :thumbsup:
> I done them in old school primer queens. Black one is a 64 impala with a Hotwheels 66 impala grille..
> 
> Pink one is a two part fray car. Back half a Jcar and the front is from a Chapperal. Sectioned under the door line on the Jcar. Gives a new meaning to enlarged fender wells..


That Impala's stance is truly "phat". The reworked grill really sets this car apart too! Obviously the posts are shortened. Did you have to shave the plate rails as well.

Coincidentally I have a "J" body with a good back, and a Chappy with a good front. As usual you've made me slap my head and ask myself, "Now why didn't I think of that." A great marriage of two mediocre cars to make one slick looking racer. Good eye Buster! Would you mind if I knocked off a copy?


----------



## gear buster

Be my guest Bill. I build to give others ideas... 
I hope I didn't step on Joes toes when I built a school bus also.. Didn't mean to build the same thing there bud..


----------



## JordanZ870

gear buster said:


> Be my guest Bill. I build to give others ideas...
> I hope I didn't step on Joes toes when I built a school bus also.. Didn't mean to build the same thing there bud..


Not an issue, mate! Build as you like, hey!
Besides, 2 different bods, different exicution, but same awsome results, yeah?
I completed a fully functional wheel-stander by stretching a tyco wheelie-vette chassis (resin cast) to fit the bus bod. It will take any chassis that will fit between the rails! Now I just have to learn to paint! heh!


----------



## gear buster

*Paint..*

Joe,
.. I heard if ya put what ya build in a box and hand it to a mailman,He will hold it for about a week or so,then give it back to ya and the bodies change colors in the box to what ya want....  :roll:
Me.. I have hired some HO dudes who needed work. They now work in my HO paint shop.. They do some awsome work ,but I keep loosing the check book so I can pay them.. :freak: LMao


----------



## JordanZ870

:lol: hehehe Funny, GB!

Gee...do your paint-shop guys need more work? I KNOW where my checkbook is, eh!

I love your hybrid frey car, GB. 
I keep staring at the 2 complete and sweet bods that I have.....awwe, who am *I* trying to fool, eh? 

I am one of those guys who really LIKES the J-car! I could never cut up a good one, right?!I have a beautiful white w/ Blk one from our own Boss9! (thanks, mate!) 
BUt If I ever found the right donors, I sure as heck give it a go, hey! 
I love your work!


----------



## Bill Hall

*True confessions*



joez870............ Now I just have to learn to paint! heh![/QUOTE said:


> Joe, There's no trick to painting! The trick is unpainting when you farg one up. Some days I paint better with a bomb can than I do other days with my
> Iwatta.
> 
> I always keep a bowl of mineral spirits handy if things go awry. A quick swim and a scrub with a soft nylon toothbrush. Then a hot water scrub with **** and Span, Comet or Bon Ami and a blow dry gets me back to square one. Doh!
> 
> Yes! I fudgem up regularly, at least every second or third one, but I gong any fisheye, dryspot, dust spec, or run. I'm super picky, hence the cleaning system at the ready.
> 
> Heck Joe, just point and shoot like a Polaroid. If your gonna paint annoying little crap like HO cars get a decent air brush and you'll be miles ahead. It's a simple matter to acquire the feel for the air and fluid ratio. I always paint something first like card board, plastic whatever; in case the gun misfires, or I've doofed the paint to thick or thin. Just like a real car, cut in the under body, wheel wells, jams or problem areas at lesser volume. Once it's flashed off open the volume and complete a smooth even top coat.
> 
> For bomb can painting I like Duplicolor or Krylon. Always save the nozzles if you've got one with good atomization and pattern/fan before you toss the can. There's a lot of variation in the nozzle metering so when I get a good one I flush it and save it. Sounds dumb but beautiful colors still look like crap when sprayed through a chunky soup nozzle.
> 
> Would that we could all paint like Jimmy (VJ)


----------



## videojimmy

HeyBill, thanks.. but I'm the same boat. I mess up almost as many as I get right. I don't have an airbrush, yet. 

I'm using spary cans too. I mostly use Testors, but I'e also used Krylon and Tamiya paints. I think Tamiya dries the best, but they don' seem to have the same level of metalliacs that Testors does. If they had Testors line of candy and metal flake paints, I'd be using Tamiya all the time. 

I think the trick with the spray cans is to make sur your far enough away from the car when you spray. You waste a lot of piant that way, but you don't get the heavy runs in the finsh either. As the paint collects at the bottom of the body, I'll use a a papertowel to sop up the excess.

Still, it's hit or miss.. sometimes I get so mad when I'm painting, I invent new swear words.


----------



## sethndaddy

You can't invent new swear words Jimmy, I made them all up, lol. 
Does anyone paint with the little glass testors paints anymore, with a tiny brush?


----------



## sethndaddy

gear buster said:


> Joe,
> .. I heard if ya put what ya build in a box and hand it to a mailman,He will hold it for about a week or so,then give it back to ya and the bodies change colors in the box to what ya want....  :roll:
> Me.. I have hired some HO dudes who needed work. They now work in my HO paint shop.. They do some awsome work ,but I keep loosing the check book so I can pay them.. :freak: LMao


This really does work, I do it every couple months and get new cars back.


----------



## neophytte

sethndaddy said:


> Does anyone paint with the little glass testors paints anymore, with a tiny brush?


The purple Mini I did way back in post #7 was done with nail polish (and a nail polish brush) on the inside, the black and silver highlights were done on the outside with HUMBROL paints and a paint brush ... 

The wheels were done with a dip into the nail polish 

Richard


----------



## roadrner

sethndaddy said:


> You can't invent new swear words Jimmy, I made them all up, lol.
> Does anyone paint with the little glass testors paints anymore, with a tiny brush?


Only for detailing lights, trim (maybe) and things like that. rr


----------



## gear buster

*Painting..*

Joe,

I can cut up Jcars...LOL 
My guys just got a parkin lot full.. :thumbsup: They are sayin I need to buy them a bigger garage..Or put on a cardboard extension..  

A painting tip for all:
I have found ways of painting that saves me a great big ton of work..
I bought a ton of lexan Paint one time..I expeimented with it alot.. :freak: 
Now I fire up the old airbrush,Mix and shake a color I need..And spray away..
It was made for flexable bodies so why not plastic or resin also :dude: 
There is a few little simple tricks to get it to stick on the body right.Little steps even some painters overlook..
The best thing about the lexan paint is water soluable... Mess up a paint job, Before it has time to set, Put it under water and the paint washes away..
Clear coat when all done with paint job and presto....A super looking paint job.. :thumbsup: Not alot of build up on paint and dries in a matter of minutes.. Give it a try sometime...You will be amazed how well this works..
My paint jobs are durable and take a beating..


----------



## videojimmy

Sometimes I'll use the brush on Testors for a base coat on a car that I'm going to spray a candy finish over. I use them for trim, drivers and lights though.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Lost art of the brush*



sethndaddy said:


> You can't invent new swear words Jimmy, I made them all up, lol.
> Does anyone paint with the little glass testors paints anymore, with a tiny brush?


Good catch Ed, an obvious ommision on my part! Heck yeah, I use paint from the jug often. Check the cowl on my Woodster project. Gloss black Testors straight from the pot. I like brush touch for areas where I'm dubious of a successful mask or need some extra build without multiple coats. I also mix primary colors or add black and white to try and match factory shades.

Like you Ed, and Johnny Dangerously, I invent a new swear word every time I see somebodies great work. Decals straight and crisp, stripes straight with no overruns, and of course a smooth flat topcoat. "Sumba-itchin fargin' iceholes!"


----------



## ParkRNDL

Dang, am I late to this party... life has kept me away from the dungeon--err, hobby room lately. Quick notes... ebi, your pic on page 3 has inspired me... I MUST cut the roof off a JL '62 Chevy now. And Alfaslot, that Riviera is OUTSTANDING... and the rest of you guys, all the stuff on these pages is AWESOME. some stuff I can show off...

Two-Lane Blacktop cars, the Chevy was a MM...










American Graffiti set from 4 different places:










converted from a Wal-Mart friction toy:










tow truck hacked together from a LifeLike train scenery pickup and a dollar-store Dodge Ram tow truck:










Eldon Match Kit Camaro rescued from a flea market and a coat of brown paint...









one of Claus' Eldorados with some other GM personal luxury vehicles:










man I could do this all day...

will get more later...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

ok, I'll get more now.

Gumball Rally, anyone?










(I actually have the Camaro, the Mercedes, and the Porsche all started, but the workbench has been neglected...)

an "anatomically correct" Toronado, body by our own Chris Rolph aka Dragjet:



















I've done a '59, now I REALLY need to do a '62:










some more Claus goodness:










LOVE this MGB... got it at a show, I think from Winning Edge... the SWB Tjet just BARELY fits in there. it's almost like running the chassis nekkid. 










I LOVE the way this Rebel from Roger came out...










and I wish I had more time to diddle with THIS thing:










gotta go be productive... man I miss spending hours and hours on this stuff...

--rick


----------



## scratch

*gear buster*, Really like the rides, the pink one is _way _ cool … Very creative joining, _nicely _ done . . .

*ParkRNDL*, Not sure where to start. The yellow five window Milliner’s ride stands out, for one. Along with the dreaded 55 Chev, _very _ nice grouping of American Graffiti rides, nice go. Can't believe was 33 years ago that Ron Howard & gang made the flcik. Tow truck at work, for another, nicely one conversion here. The two CBR’s look the part as well ... very _nicely _ done all . . .


----------



## sethndaddy

Rick, I was wondering when you would show up with some pictures.

I really wanted to get actual pictures of all these cars, and scenery shots from around peoples tracks to put together a full color booklet to browse thru. kinda like Bob Beers Bible, which I have paged thru thousands of times. I wanted something similar but something that would throw ideas and dreams into everyone who paged thru.

BTW, I am not done posting pictures either, got about 4 set up right now for pics, I wanted to get a couple more done.


----------



## ParkRNDL

yeah, this masters degree is freakin killing me. I gotta get my act together, get my priorities straight... start devoting more time to SLOT CARS...



seriously, this should be my last tough semester... 

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer

Rick, that Tornado is AWESOME......

I also really like those movie cars ... :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

*the last of my resins finished off*

Chrysler Crossfire
Vw Sanford and Son pickup truck


----------



## sethndaddy

*more Batmobiles*

I bought these from someone on ebay, odd and different.


----------



## coach61

sethndaddy said:


> Chrysler Crossfire
> Vw Sanford and Son pickup truck



Ok everyone stop humming the sandford and son theme....


Dave


----------



## sethndaddy

*my cop version of Dash sled and new trucks*

Dash sleds making for nice customs. some cool tyco "see thrus"
and a pic of my custom daytona, clear spray paint and stick on numbers from DAC.


----------



## ParkRNDL

coach61 said:


> Ok everyone stop humming the sandford and son theme....
> 
> 
> Dave


who's humming? i was whistling...

--rick


----------



## videojimmy

great stuff Park! I love that yellow roadster in one of your pics


----------



## Bill Hall

Great car show Rick! A few Q's if I may? Milner's coupe is obviously an Aurora hotrod, Where did the lid, grill and lights come from? 

The Ferrari Dayona is sharp! Where can I get one?

Thanks, Bill-BTW what exactly are the prerequisites for a masters in slot cars?


----------



## gear buster

*awsome show..*

Park,

They are some awsome arrangment of customs..
Love the movie cars,and the toranado as a front wheel drive as built...Cool..
The camera van gives another meaning to "smile your on candid camera".. :thumbsup: 

Seth,

You gave me a cravin to get out the VHS of the sanfords..


----------



## neophytte

ParkRNDL said:


> ok, I'll get more now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --rick


That's one beautiful Ferrari  :thumbsup: 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## coach61

*New From Stink Werks...*

This took forever.. what started as what I considered a bad Lexan copy of the original car. I wanted to do something completly different.. So I molded a solid copy of the lexan.. added the lines and airflow areas this car is famous for.. (Plus got to wear out two grinding pads...hehehehe). Remolded the new body and voila.. the 1997 Panoz GTR Rear wing was not readyfor me so I scanked one off the back of gee a Tuner.. (knew they were good for something) Not sure if If I like the rims but wanted that big stance appeal. Not a lot of decal work on this one. had planned too but I just liked it like this so I left it....


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870

That's a real beauty, eh?! Tell us, Coach, What chassis is under that beast?!
Tyco slim, yeah? How about some details on the build-up too, hey?


----------



## Bill Hall

Cool car Coach, Are you gonna goo up any more? If you ever do I'd like to buy one. 

Like Joe, I'd like to hear some of the gory details. Also, could you please explain how that hair pin works in the picture? Looks like a government job. LOL


----------



## ParkRNDL

Bill Hall said:


> Great car show Rick! A few Q's if I may? Milner's coupe is obviously an Aurora hotrod, Where did the lid, grill and lights come from?
> 
> The Ferrari Dayona is sharp! Where can I get one?
> 
> Thanks, Bill-BTW what exactly are the prerequisites for a masters in slot cars?


Hey Bill, the extra pieces are from a Johnny Lightning diecast Milner's Coupe. The roof on the diecast is actually a plastic add-on, and it popped right off. Didn't even have to paint it... the spray can yellow for the body matched well enough. Some trimming was obviously required, and if you could see it in person, you'd see it ain't perfect. Believe it or not, there's a piece of the metal track rail from old Tyco track holding the front of the car (grille/headlights and top of engine) together. Later I'll post a few pics of how that went together... oh, and the rear fenders were just cut from some thinwall plastic tubing I had lying around.

The Ferrari was a Lifelike body. Apparently, Galoob once made a Miami Vice slot car set that is rare and goes for HUGE money now. The set cars were a Ferrari and a Rolls-type thing. Lifelike bought the dies or molds or whatever from them and re-released the cars in different colors... I've seen them as a set, both in white with a stripe, called California Classics or something like that. I got mine as a body only off Fleabay for like 5 bucks. The guy had a bunch of them to sell. I had to cut the roof off--it comes with a convertible up-top.

more later...

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall

Rick, Funny you should mention trying to match yellow. I just spent $20 trying to match some trinket parts for my Woodster project. I still came up disgruntled but let it fly.

Thanks much for the intel on the Coupe and Daytona! - BH


----------



## boss9

I have tried to keep up with this thread-

This is the largest gathering of custom slot cars I’ve ever seen at one time! Just wonderful!

The work here is fantastic—extreme if you will-

I’ve never seen such a plethora of experience and new ideas of this caliber on any other slot board or web-site- bar none! It feels pretty good being a part of such high-profile company.

Excellent work and hats off all around!
Cheers..

Although I’m late to the party, I thought to crash it with some of my additions-
I believe the old timers here will remember most of these. 

These are all gifts from friends and members alike-
This first one is from DAC of DAC signs Inc. It may be the most detailed and fabricated slot I own.
He did a fantastic job and his work is top-shelf all the way!
(That reminds me—I owe him some magnets- from God knows when…I bet I know which one of his lists I’m first on…)

More coming...


----------



## boss9

This one is from my good friend and caster par excellence, Joez-
He cast and built it up for me for a Xmas present! Lucky me!!
You guys who aren’t familiar with his work—check it out. His casting work is some of the best.

Cont...


----------



## boss9

RR included this little gem in a box as a surprise and I’d painted and detailed it. It’s a R.Corrie casting.
Crisp lines and easy to work with.


Cont...


----------



## boss9

This excellent “Ramchargers” car was a gift from our member Raypunzel.
He didn’t cast it—it’s another of Rog’s, but he built 97% of it including the decal work—I just detailed it a bit.


Cont...


----------



## boss9

These are from a friend that he’d cast & built them up for me for various reasons of unjust/measly assistance I might have gave him-

A beautiful Lincoln Futura- done up as the model box-art-

Speed racer with what looks like Elvis driving…

Merc’ low-rider cast in black-

Cheers..
PS--More to come along along with some replies to some great posts...


----------



## Bill Hall

So your the Gotham glass bandit. Batman and Robin lost their windshield twice? and the commisioner had to pay!

A fantastic Futura fer sure, I love any slammo Merc!

How's that wing Boss? Whats really up, bone damage, rotater, blown bursa? Must be hard to build cars one handed. I can barely do it with two. Wishing you good luck! BH


----------



## zig

*Recent Test Session*

Here's a few pictures I took back around new years of some of my favorite cars. :thumbsup: 









Steve Kinser Quaker State 11 Lexan body 440x2 Chassis.









Danny Lasoski 20 Lexan Body on T-Jet Chassis.









USAC/CRA style Non-Wing Sprint Body on JLTO Chassis.









Tommy Hinnershitz Famous Miracle Power Spl. Resin Body on Slimline T-Jet.









Craig Kinser Remy 11k You all saw the buildup for this one in the HO Sprint Cars Thread...

ZIG


----------



## sethndaddy

*Joez custom home*

the Joez custom made "Mullet mobile", comes complete with empty Black Label beer cans. (actually the mobile home in the back I just picked up at a train show today for 5.00, super cool platform scenery)


----------



## coach61

sethndaddy said:


> the Joez custom made "Mullet mobile", comes complete with empty Black Label beer cans. (actually the mobile home in the back I just picked up at a train show today for 5.00, super cool platform scenery)



That was just too funny.....You need to make some of them thare mobile palaces so we can all have our own tribute to Joes Mullet....


Dave

(JK Joe but the xacto down.....)


----------



## coach61

joez870 said:


> That's a real beauty, eh?! Tell us, Coach, What chassis is under that beast?!
> Tyco slim, yeah? How about some details on the build-up too, hey?



440 wide body...wish I had made it for a narrow now.. may have to do a new inner.. hmmm...a build up? does that include the language I used? I could get defrocked before I finish school if I do that! I just took your advice bud.. mold a solid and cut away what doesn't look right.. lol...


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> the Joez custom made "Mullet mobile", comes complete with empty Black Label beer cans. (actually the mobile home in the back I just picked up at a train show today for 5.00, super cool platform scenery)


And much like my cars, comes with a factory installed cat hair interior.  

Thats a cool camper by Joez. How's it corner?


----------



## boss9

Thanks for the comps’ and concerns, Bill- I’m numb more than anything right now…

This thread just keeps on getting better! 

Customs! One-offs! Sports cars! V-Dub pick-ups! Minis! Dirt trackers! Jeeps of every colour and combo’! Funny cars! 
Lowered Cobras! (I’ll need a good primer on that one Bill—I must build one that low!)
Plus Mustangs (including a II-!) Buses-including a wheelie jobs—2 of them! Trucks! Panels Hearses! Dead people! I must be in Heaven!

You bunch have REALLY got it goin’ on! You guys didn’t miss a trick!
God, there are some wicked rides you all have built!

And Ed, you have an unbelievable collection of castings!

I’ve drafted up a few lines with the stuff I’ve done through the years.
Now I can share the pics. Funny how a lot of us think alike-
Looking back at these shows what a lousy photographer I was (am).

The first is a JL Vette’ convert’ I shortened the top and made it into an open top-

Next, a V-Dub SCCA racer-


cont..


----------



## boss9

Saurer komit German holiday bus-

The truck from the movie” Mighty Joe young”-

cont..


----------



## boss9

Last ones incoming:

A couple more pics of Joe the Gorilla’s ride-

JL Willys tilt with almost the exact same scoop on a DC engine I'd found as the body molded in one-

Aurora Hot rod roadster--this one has a small block ford under the hood with the air cleaner attached to the intake and the wheels are cut down specialty rims, with disc brakes on the fronts.

As a side note- all my cars are plastic or resin cast.

Right! I’ve spent a lot of time on the board (albeit with many breaks) today, posting my drafts and playing catch-up with the threads and posts. The editing killed me and I’m spent…
Being doped up was the only way I could of managed—I just hope I don’t pay for it tomorrow- now I’m starting to get sore and tired. 
And I’m stiff from looking at all these customs-

Uhh...that would be in my arm…

I am actually quite humbled by this thread-
Not so much for the cars shown—but for the custom ideas and quality many of you spent bringing these creations to beautiful top-shelf customs that I’m sure any of us would love to own.

It really doesn’t get any better than this!

I will top off the tank with my meds’ again, and see if I can’t get some more pics together tomorrow-

Thanks so much one and all for sharing! Let’s keep it rolling!


Cheers, phil


----------



## TX Street Racer

Phil, THANKS for taking the time to post....AWESOME customs.....

Get to feeling better man!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

Phil!


----------



## coach61

Phil!

Great to see you a bit more functional and posting some great customs. hope all the news is good this week at the docs. been missing you in chat!



Coach


----------



## sethndaddy

WOW, Boss I love that German holiday truck, where'd you get it, is it a diecast? I gotta have one.


----------



## gear buster

Excellent show of customs Boss..Love the Mercs.. 
and Hey your gorillia is getting out...

Ed,
Reminds me of the old days in the trailer park...
Joez Mullit Mobile...Is it made from strands glued and pressed together????
It has a distinctive arch on the top...HHHMMmm..LOl
just kiddin Joe... Love the camper..


----------



## videojimmy

LOVE that flip front Willy's.. nice job Bossman!


----------



## roadrner

Phil,
Man yuou sure were up late last night. Glad to see you're pecking the keys a little more. Some great customs to. Was glad to see you clarified your stiffness issue with respect to looking at the pix :devil:. Anyway, just wanted to drop a quick HI, great pix and hurry up and get better.
Dave


----------



## zanza

Cool flipfront, really

I also remember your truck with it's gorilla in the bed...You posted it one time already, don't you?


----------



## SCJ

*My contribution.*

Way cool custom work.....love this thread, thought I would try to contribute a little.










-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## gear buster

*buggy*

SCJ,,
Cool lookin Bug. :thumbsup: Love the whale tail..
Is that resin or custom built?? Where can I get one..


----------



## Bill Hall

Looks like front half tyco bug, back half G-plus 935. Awesome meld SCJ! Some definate eyecandy for a Stuttgart/Zuffenhausen nut like myself.


----------



## TX Street Racer

WOW SCJ, that Bug is AWESOME!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ

gear buster said:


> SCJ,,
> Cool lookin Bug. :thumbsup: Love the whale tail..
> Is that resin or custom built?? Where can I get one..


Thanks guys, just smething I read about in a book nd just had to build...they really ran like this w/ Chevy V8 engines!

As for where it came from, it's as follows:

AFX Porsche 934 Turbo = sides, rear and wing
AFX Baja Bug = window frame, glass, roof w/ bondo, half of hood
Tyco Drag bug = front; fenders, spoiler, lower airdam
AFX Ferrari 512M = Front fender sides 
Nose holes area = scratch built from scrap plastic to transition two different width v-dub front ends

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## JordanZ870

Man, I tell ya...
If I don't stay up on this thread, it gets away from me entirely too fast, eh!
It almost requires a twice a day commitment!

Phils cool rides, more slick stuff from Ed and even Zig & SCJ has gotten in on it!! These cars are great, eh! :thumbs up!

I had better get some new stuff up soon, too! I am feeling guilty for not holding up my end, hey!

Keep up the great work, guys! I love them all!

(WARNING!! Shameless promotion ahead!)

Don't forget Slot Car Chat this eve (2-28-07) we gather around 8pm central time!:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

This bus, for those following along, is still a work-in-progress.

I still need to come up with the decals. ( my decal guy backed out)

So far, I have had a tyco 440 and this (the latest) afx mag chassis under it.
Both work quite well, though I like the look of the spec RR wheels better.
This thing really hooks up, hey!

The vette & bus pic are for WB comparison only, so you can see the stretch. :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

SWEEET bus Joe thats awesome...



Dave


----------



## gear buster

Love to have taken a bus like that to school...Cool bus Joe


----------



## coach61

gear buster said:


> Love to have taken a bus like that to school...Cool bus Joe



Its Ok GB, someone had to take the short bus....


----------



## alfaslot1

joez870,i can help you out with the decals.a friend shrunk a set from the kit down for me,p.m. your address and i will send them...greg


----------



## videojimmy

wow Joe, that's really coming along nicely. I can't wait to see it when it's finished.


----------



## Bill Hall

That should terrify a few HO scale crossing guards. Hail to the bus driver!


----------



## coach61

Bill Hall said:


> That should terrify a few HO scale crossing guards. Hail to the bus driver!



Yup all it needs is Otto at the wheel and the springfield elementry students holding on for dear life..lol...


----------



## EBasil

Wow, there are some great cars (and trucks) in here! I haven't put dremel or blade to a car in over a year and half, but this thread sure got me thinking about the pile of projects still sittin in the (dusty) queue on my bench!

Turns out I have a photo of an older custom, still here in my gallery.








That's a resin body, with some JW's speedparts layered into a JLTO. It's a fast car, and it sure doesn't look like that anymore...:lol:


----------



## ParkRNDL

ebasil! yer back! long time no see... :wave:

--rick


----------



## EBasil

Well, it's good to be seen. I read here periodically...pretty busy with things. Our racing group retired, so it's just my son and I on the door track these days. Tomorrow the airbrush comes out...for pinewood derby.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Some of my fleabay refugees*

These really don't qualify as customs. These are my fill in, back burner projects from the "getoit" impound yard. 

The old yaller' HR coupe is in process in another thread

The turq. Stang had to simmer in easy off for a week. Although I prefer my horseflesh medium rare this one had to cooked well done. It was a real stubborn flat green!? The bumpers were already black and the stripes were toast anyway. She got the standard front and rear dump after the wells were corrected. I thought it buffed out pretty nice.

The tan Stang was a total loss with a classic 36 grit finish, both posts busted out and no roof. Strangely the bumpers were near perfect. Unfortunately all I had was the crazed glass in the windshield pile. Looks better in person. If a tan Stang could look good.  

The old Atlas bird was a gruesomely cut shell so the wells got re-radiused. I only had to dump the back because the truck hole could be used up front. God only knows what the glass originally fit. Fits a t-bird now. :thumbsup: Naturally the driver came out of my shrunken head collection. :freak:


----------



## Jimmy49098

Hello fellow slot runners and customizers. These are from one of our newest members Helen of hellonwheels8. Great body kits and lightweight. Since you are seeing this, this can't be everybodys stuff,I wanna see more  Jimmy


----------



## jwmoor

*custom drags*

posted couple of these a while back, so whay do you all think?


----------



## videojimmy

Jw... nice, co you have pics of the chassis on those funny cars?


----------



## jwmoor

my camera is not working too well so as soon as i get decent pics i will post them. at first i used diecast bodies but now have switched to vacume formed f/c and plastic cast t/f dragsters, this keeps the weight dowm to within HODRA's min. the chasis is direct drive method where i use the wheelie bars as pickups (shoes). like i said before you will have to see it to believe it and i will post pics when i have decent ones. i went with direct drive because i use a 36v electric scooter system for my drag strip and kept eating up rearends. nothing like running .5 sec 1/4 miles


----------



## gear buster

*HOW low can you go..*

Here is what happens when you hit a coupe with the hammer. 
It comes out as a ratrod coupe. Sits on a tyco 440 widepan..Grille is from a Darda hotrod diecast. Top chopped,channeled body,fenders moved up to give it a sectioned look,spare tire removed, give it a primer grey and black job with flames and BAMMM a wild rat rod.. :dude: 
Just need to add the headers and a few details yet to be complete.

Enjoy...
PS.. the black one is for comparision so you guys can see how low you can go..


----------



## videojimmy

COOL Gearbuster! Man, you do some great work


----------



## TX Street Racer

JWMoor: AWESOME dragsters!!!

Steve, I LOVE Rat Rods.......and you've definately got one sweet rat rod there man :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Wow, sits on a 440x2 chassis, think it'll survive a crash?
by the way 440(times)2=880, which is how many broken fins and wings Coach has in his parts box.LOL


----------



## TX Street Racer

sethndaddy said:


> Wow, sits on a 440x2 chassis, think it'll survive a crash?



HAHAHA, yeah, I wondered about the same thing  Those Tyco chassis really can test a body's durability :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall

Slammo! Cool gearbuster. The chopped top is outrageous. The windows look like gun slits. LOL . Love your style!

BH


----------



## JordanZ870

You weren't kidding when you said you had an itch, hey! Bitchen rod, GB! :thumbsup:
Do you have some snakey headers picked out?


----------



## gear buster

*What Crash*

The car survived a slidder impact so far...  
I use a glue called plastic weld on the car.Really bonds the plastic together :thumbsup:

Bill,
I only think one way...If you can sit in it but lose your hair..It's low enough..lol And gun slit windows....Never know what is lurkin behind that glass..lmao..

Joe,
Headers ..I have a couple styles of headers from hotwheels.. Hotwheels are good..Love wally world 84 cent cars... What ya have in mind??


----------



## Marty

*Led Zeppelin McLaren*

Just in case you didn't know, Led Zeppelin (one of my favorite groups) sponsored a McLaren in the European Interseries. After seeing the car in person at Road America, I attempted to do one in HO. I did this for an HO series that raced modified T-Jets. The body is a TYCO w/posts added. The stars are stick-on that I found, and I later found a decal sheet with better and smaller stars.




























Yes it looks like a 4-wheel drive, but that is as low as I wanted to take it w/o ruining the body.

Here is the real car:
http://www.bruce-mclaren.com/cars/mclaren_owners/owners_page_M8e.htm

Marty


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice Marty, I love the wild paint scheme, Steve, I can't wait to get the cars you made for me so I can post some pics. Should be here friday. weeeeeeeeee, xmas is march.


----------



## ebi

Marty said:


> Just in case you didn't know, Led Zeppelin (one of my favorite groups) sponsored a McLaren in the European Interseries.



Thanks for the info!!! Very interesting!!!
...and of course Kashmir is one of the 10 best Rocksongs !!!!! :thumbsup: 



Best regards, Ebi


----------



## boss9

Guys- I really love this thread!

Ed, Bill, Coach, Tex, GB, VJ, rr, Zanza;

Thank you for the comps’
It means much more coming from designer/builders such as yourselves-

Ed- that German truck is actually a bus!
I picked it up at a toy fair whilst on holiday in the UK.
It came as plastic model--I love it too! One of my favs’-
Also, everything I do is in plastic. I don’t do DC conversions-

Rr- As I’d mentioned, I’d paid for it- the other week with the post marathon. I shouldn’t have spent so much time on the pc- even with the multiple breaks and pre-writing a lot of the posts. I’ll be re-posting some pics I think you’ll recall and enjoy seeing once more-

Zanz &VJ- both the tilty and the Mighty Joe truck are JL Willlys I’ve shown before.
The Gasser has re-worked T-jet front hubs for the tilt pivot. 

As they’ve been tellin’ me; Ready for another dose?

These four are from my “Batman 2020” fantasy series.
They’re plastic cars I found on clearance at TRU-

Batmobile-

Wayne manor coupe-

Catwoman’s Hairball express-

Jokermobile-


Cont..


----------



## boss9

More Bat various droppings-

Candy-Bat-
The standard container everyone converted at some time. I detailed the bod’ put Bat-spinners on the wheels, and installed a red “afterburner” lamp in the rear-

Bruce Wayne’s GT (Gotham Tourer)-
This was a McD’s happy meal toy I detailed and polished up as sharp as a Vicar’s heel on Sunday! And the thing runs great!

Slim-Bat-
I found a rack of these and only bought one!
It was the smallest plastic bod’ Bat car I’d ever seen. A little grinding, and it just fits a slim-line chass’. Great for a side by side comparo’ with the Aurora Bat-

(note- some pics out of order)

Cont..


----------



## boss9

One more of the Slim-Bat and a odd few more-

HW plastic “party favor” (looks a little like the last Cougars)-

Mobile underwater fossil finding diver-
The tracks are DC, but I had no choice. At least I removed much of the stock. I will eventually like to have a set of resin tracks to get rid of the weight.

(Note- some pics out of order)


Cont..


----------



## boss9

The last for now...

Euro Shooting brake Pro-stock-
(Looks a little similar to a U.S. Taurus)

Chopped model A-
Engine is from the re-issue of the Tyco Vette “Hot rods” series 
(This is where I could have used your seaming expertise, Bill-)


I have (so much) more…

Cheers..


----------



## videojimmy

love that yellow rod!


----------



## Bill Hall

Hey Boss, I dont see no stinkin' seams? That 5 "winder" looks pretty skookum to me! I'd really like to do some kind of vid on the Vitale technique so the gang can see how easy it is! Seeing is believing, as a picture is worth a thousand words.

The zoopy Gotham tourer really trips my trigger; low, slick, and curvaceous. Any chance you'll give birth and pop a few out for us? It's kinda reminiscent of the old Roarin' Rolls but with a much higher cool factor!

Really enjoyed my first chat nite. It was humerously fun. Joez finally guilted me into it! Bless'im, and his thumb. It's nice to join a bunch of good humored, twisted individuals with common interests and experiences. 

Keep that wing limber! Put a teabag on it or soak it in cider. 

Bill


----------



## WesJY

Boss,

man i did enjoyed watching you making them in the past.. they all are awesome man!! i like the batmobile with the light on the rear..

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy

Yowza Boss, I don't know what make it is, but that metallic chrome red and silver car mounted inside the old johnny lightning case is AWESOME looking.


----------



## TX Street Racer

Phil, as always, impeccable customs man....VERY original, VERY well thought out!


----------



## JordanZ870

So many cars, Boss.....so MANY HOURS! All of them really cool, too!
I would be lying if i said I didn't have faves, eh!
The 2020 wayne coupe is the BOMB! It would still look cool if it wasn't chromed!

I have always loved the "Keaton" Bat cars, maybe even more than the original. Maybe it has something to do with the digital shields....naw, I like the Barris car just as much!

The wayne coupe that Bill talked about is really sharp, too. I wonder how hard it would be to find one....heh!

The Pro Stock cars are very slick. Funny, the only wagons I own are 55 & 57 nomads.
I'd like to change that too, eh! I always thought that the Taurus wagon would make a really cool slammer delivery! It just has that look....  

I LOVE a rod in any color, especially this one! Big chromy motor, fat pipes, raked stance, big meaty rears......and ofcourse, the obligatory chop, yeah?! Was this bod the Afx 5 window?

They are all great looking cars, Boss. Thanks so much for sharing them! Lets see some more! (when you feel up to it, eh!)

You get 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

sweet work Boss, hope your hard back doing them soon!


Dave


----------



## sethndaddy

*the masters work again*

Steve, aka Gearbuster made a few more masterpiece cars for me. check them out.
Another cool javelin, a Sethie special Blues CLues slammed van, all custom painted up.


----------



## sethndaddy

*Gearbuster work*

An awesome music van for my wife, this was a Claus reject van that was done up as a suprise for Lisa. I don't know where you get the skill to do this.


----------



## sethndaddy

*And The Best Custom Slot Car Made Ever*

There Is No Doubt In My Mind , I Have Never Seen A Cooler, More Detailed Piece Of Work Then This Ass Kicking Pirate Ship.
Thanks A Million Steve.


----------



## TX Street Racer

Dayumm .....that pirate ship is AWESOME....LOL...a friggin' pirate ship....who would ever have thought :lol:


----------



## mtyoder

Yaaaaaar! Get your hands off me booty! Slot pirates.


----------



## Dragula

Hey Bill Hall,gimme a call! 
Chris 859-356-1566


----------



## mtyoder

Here's a few more.


----------



## Bill Hall

Will do Chris, gonna fall down dead for a few hrs. BH


----------



## mtyoder

and more. The Willys belong to Tom at tsshobbies I built them for him.


----------



## videojimmy

that red funny car is the coolest HO car I've ever seen. I remember when that was posted last year... I wanted it then, I want it more now


----------



## boss9

Hey there Daddy-O

I really love those vans!

But, that pirate ship is off the map! 
You are so right--I've never seen anything like this in the slot world!

What a great piece to adapt to the theme!


(Looks as if I'll have to dig out some more of my stuff...nothing as wild as your sea-faring vessel, though!)


Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


Cheers..


----------



## Bill Hall

gear buster said:


> Here is what happens when you hit a coupe with the hammer.
> It comes out as a ratrod coupe. Sits on a tyco 440 widepan..........Grille is from a Darda hotrod diecast.......................


GB, if you wouldnt mind, could you post up the measurements on that Darda grill. I would greatly appreciate it. Even it's too big, I'd like to blend one into one of my Aurora HR Deuce versions. The tennis shoe snout on their version has bugged me since the git go. Probably need a shrinko ray or a hammer, but that look is the sh#t for sure! Wanna wanna....Gotta have it.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Bill Hall

videojimmy said:


> that red funny car is the coolest HO car I've ever seen. I remember when that was posted last year... I wanted it then, I want it more now


MTO, Your drag cars are second to none. I generally find myself pushing my jaw shut when you post. Jimmy said coolest, I'll use baddest. Un fricken real!

Who does the Topilino bod?

BH


----------



## mtyoder

The blue one is a vacu-formed vinal from Niedert. Not sure if they're still in business. The black one is a resin from mrwillysgasser. It came as an open top.


----------



## Bill Hall

mtyoder said:


> The blue one is a vacu-formed vinal from Niedert. Not sure if they're still in business. The black one is a resin from mrwillysgasser. It came as an open top.


Thank you.  

BH


----------



## gear buster

Bill,

Drop me your addy.. I have more here in the box if that will help.. :thumbsup: 

MT,

I agree ..those willys are B#[email protected] Love the fade job on the 33 :thumbsup:  

B, 
the Hearse is very different.. Talk about raisin the dead... :thumbsup: 

Looks like all the big gun customs have started to arrive.. Love the awsome work you guys do.. Love to see new ideas of what pops out of the dim lite corners of the slot dungeon. :dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

GB. Thats exciting news. This particular grill could really put the project over the top. Definately a missing link. If you can spare a couple, I'll make every effort to make it work. Many thanks for your contribution and steppin' in! - BH



520 E. "H" St.
Shelton, Wa
98584


----------



## JordanZ870

Man, it took me a full minute to figure out I was looking at chopped roofs on the vans!
sweet and smooth job, mate! Dang! I would love to attempt one some day....but probably won't, due to shakey hands, eh.

You mentioned the ship the other week and I had no clear idea of what you were talking about, eh! That ship is freaky cool! Never mind hunting for burried or sunken treasure, matey.....because that slot car is IT! Heh! What an imagination! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

I spent a goodly amount of time drooling over Mr Yoders customs before. I had figured that I had gotten over all of that. NOPE! heh! :thumbsup: I am still drooling as much as I did when I read along with his build-ups on the first go-'round, hey! 

Beautiful, beautiful cars! :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer

joez870 said:


> I spent a goodly amount of time drooling over Mr Yoders customs



No doubt man, that opening hood Willys is INSANE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer

Hey sethndaddy Got a phone number for the resin guy in N.J. ?


----------



## T-Jet Racer

I would love to see the chassis work on these Bill Hall drop axel slams!


----------



## sethndaddy

T-Jet Racer said:


> Hey sethndaddy Got a phone number for the resin guy in N.J. ?


What resin guy in NJ?


----------



## T-Jet Racer

you got cars from him at a show in parsippany, did you get his #


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> What resin guy in NJ?


What? Huh? Speak up sonny!

Yaaar, I'm not the only one whose brain has turned to mush. Ed, I may be old but you still have to cross 40. I'll send flowers.  

I think TJR was talkin' about those bitchin' 5 window hot rod sedans you posted way back in the beginning of this never ending thread. You remember now dont you, ya whippersnapper! Better hit the ginko baloba before you end up like me and forget to.......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Do not resucitate! Just kick the plug loose on your way out.


----------



## sethndaddy

o oh sorry for the brain fart. I didn't get his name or number (I know its in one of the many many containers of slot stuff in the basement) I think its Brian. his dad owned a toy company or something. let me know if your interested in a few, i'll grab them at the next show. really nice work.


----------



## sethndaddy

*time for a new pic*

I am not willing to let this thread die.....................these are some nice diecast conversions, the ambulance is a lesney matchbox with a working light. the hearse is a new release matchbox in the stores now.


----------



## Bill Hall

Uh oh! Looks like bracket grudge match between meat wagons is about to go down. 

Ed is this some subliminal message that I'm gonna need one or the other.if I dont shape up? 

Your kinda slackin' bud. I was expecting to see a bony appendage hanging out of the hearse and some sort of gory dismemberment through the ambulance window.


----------



## sethndaddy

the bony appendages and monster stuff are in the next project, it will be months before that baby's done.


----------



## TX Street Racer

Ed, that's kinda ironic....a meat wagon and a hearse.......kinda like a "before"...and "after" type of race :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> the bony appendages and monster stuff are in the next project, it will be months before that baby's done.


Just in time for Halloween and the fall brain harvest, I hope! :devil:


----------



## gear buster

*Cads.*

Those are some great lookin caddies there Ed. :thumbsup: 
Love the bone box hearse the best.. :dude: 
More on the way.. It's like christmas all year long :wave:


----------



## hellonwheels8

sorry its Hellonwheels8 LOL 
sometimes I forget the eight. also on ebay I have a lot of new bodies out
the 510, Lotus,cien, enzo, etc. I try to bring out a new one everyweek.


----------



## coach61

hellonwheels8 said:


> sorry its Hellonwheels8 LOL
> sometimes I forget the eight. also on<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a> I have a lot of new bodies out
> the 510, Lotus,cien, enzo, etc. I try to bring out a new one everyweek.



You have a killer Dragster also. I bought one a while back and you do great work nice clean and straight!


Coach


----------



## videojimmy

I've bought about a half dozen bodies from Hellonwheels8 , and they;re all very nice


----------



## sped

*My latest customs, by SCI*

Hi Everyone, :wave: 

Its been awhile since I posted. Here are some new and upcoming products. Descriptions of each are in the album. Our site is being updated soon. The GT40 is available now.

The Ferrari was a present for Willie, and is based on an old Gary Fast vacuformed kit. Front and rear wings are scratchbuilt and resin cast. Our production body will be based on the F2001 body that has been on our site for some time, but its finally coming.

Ferarri F399 

Gulf GT40 

Richard Picard
Slot Car Innovations


----------



## WesJY

videojimmy said:


> I've bought about a half dozen bodies from Hellonwheels8 , and they;re all very nice


SAME HERE! i think i bought maybe 25 bodies from them so far.. loved them all. good quality!! hellonwheels are awesome man!!!

Wes


----------



## WesJY

sped said:


> Hi Everyone, :wave:
> 
> Its been awhile since I posted. Here are some new and upcoming products. Descriptions of each are in the album. Our site is being updated soon. The GT40 is available now.
> 
> The Ferrari was a present for Willie, and is based on an old Gary Fast vacuformed kit. Front and rear wings are scratchbuilt and resin cast. Our production body will be based on the F2001 body that has been on our site for some time, but its finally coming.
> 
> Ferarri F399
> 
> Gulf GT40
> 
> Richard Picard
> Slot Car Innovations


wow!!! That gt40 got me drooling!!! what kind of chassis is it on? is it HO? 

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Just spent some time going over this thread, some great customs! Thanks to all for sharing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## sped

WesJY said:


> wow!!! That gt40 got me drooling!!! what kind of chassis is it on? is it HO?
> 
> Wes



They are all HO. The GT40 is resin casting to fit the Tomy SG+/BSRT G3 cars.

Richard Picard
Slot Car Innovations


----------



## Bill Hall

Beautiful work Richard. Super detail! Flawless, masterful (insert more adjectives here)....I'm agog.

Please tell us about the nifty tire and wheel combo's on the two cars you've posted.

Bill


----------



## JordanZ870

Those are both HO scale?! Holy Hannah! :thumbsup: SCI has it going on!:thumbsup:


----------



## sped

Bill Hall said:


> Beautiful work Richard. Super detail! Flawless, masterful (insert more adjectives here)....I'm agog.
> 
> Please tell us about the nifty tire and wheel combo's on the two cars you've posted.
> 
> Bill



Bill, 

The GT40 has custom photo-etched inserts that were turned down from 1/43rd parts. The Ferrari is sporting the modular wheelset that we will be producing soon. Its composed of precision turned delrin hubs, an aluminum rim, and a resin inserts of you choice. I have many styles that will be available. I actually have the correct 6 spoke Gulf GT40 rims in resin, but I did not get a chance to paint them up. I get a pic up as soon as I can. These are just not for show. Since they are turned delrin they run really true - much better than stock. Since they are delrin, they can be used without a wheel press as well. 

Right now I am pretty busy, so hopefully the web site will be updated soon. Wheels however, may take a bit longer, as I want to produce molds capable of making many many resin inserts at once, as I expect they will be popular.

Richard Picard
Slot Car Innovations


----------



## coach61

Great Work Richard!! (As Always).

I am sitting patiently awaiting the Brabham.. lol.. but as always you and Willie do great work and your cars are second to none.


Dave


----------



## neophytte

Wow! I go away for a month and there are so many new customs added, and all spectacular work!!! After I get the wedding/honeymoon pics sorted, I'm going to have to get back into it!!!!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## micyou03

*Two of my favorite HO Customs*

OK, I finally took a couple pictures of two of my favorite customs



















The Lola is an RRR Fray Kit on a JL chassis. I used to race it at an alomst local hobby shop on Wednesday nights.

The GT40 is from Buds HO (I'm not sure where he gets them) on a narrow Super-G chassis with Tyco rear rims and low profile SuperTires. This car also has an independent front end that I made from the original Super G-Plus front wheels.


----------



## WesJY

Mic,

WOW.. Those are good looking cars man!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## zanza

Mike, your GT 40 is gorgeous (Bud's body did you say, I'll try to remember), but SCI's is truly awesome....I think I've never seen an HO GT-40 so accurate. It's simply perfect !!! :thumbsup: 
Do you really sell unfinished kits only of this model, or plan to sell full decorated as well ?


----------



## micyou03

Thanks. I did those about 3 or so years ago. I din't run the GT40 much because its a rocket. I would lof to get a hold of a GT40 body that will go on a Magna- or X- Traction.


----------



## alfaslot1

*a few more resin customs*

a few more resin bodies ive cast mounted on thunderjet chassis...greg


----------



## videojimmy

Alfa... beautiful stuff!


----------



## sped

zanza said:


> ....I think I've never seen an HO GT-40 so accurate. It's simply perfect !!! :thumbsup:
> Do you really sell unfinished kits only of this model, or plan to sell full decorated as well ?


Zanza, 

Slot car innovations does sell finished bodies. Visit our site and contact us with your needs.

Richard
www.slotcarinnovations.com


----------



## videojimmy

everytime I go to slot innovations, everything is either a kit or unavailable all together. 

Bummer for me

which cars can be bought 100% finished? I've never seen any, if I did, I would have bought a few.


----------



## coach61

videojimmy said:


> everytime I go to slot innovations, everything is either a kit or unavailable all together.
> 
> Bummer for me
> 
> which cars can be bought 100% finished? I've never seen any, if I did, I would have bought a few.



Do one yourself the cars are top notch and you get exactly what you want that way.. I love kit form which reminds me.. richard were that Brabham!!!


Dave lol


----------



## sethndaddy

Alpha, that nomad is bada$$, wish you would have sent me one.


----------



## alfaslot1

thank you videojimmy,still enjoying your aurora dvd...greg


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow Greg! 

No rear flares on the blue Ghia?  
Tsk, Tsk, Tsk  LOL! 

Beautiful smooth work as always. The orange Ghia is to die for. Your detail is amazing on the modifieds. :thumbsup: 

As usual I'm agog and drooling. :freak:


----------



## videojimmy

hey guys, tune in tomorrow... I'll be posting pics of my new inline 4 wheel drive chassis... so easy, anyone can make one... you'll see.


----------



## sped

videojimmy said:


> everytime I go to slot innovations, everything is either a kit or unavailable all together.
> 
> Bummer for me
> 
> which cars can be bought 100% finished? I've never seen any, if I did, I would have bought a few.


None are available finished directly on the site. Its too hard to keep any finished inventory, so we just build to suit. So just email us direct regarding finished models. Items that are unavailable are being remastered and will be available again as soon as I can finish the new molds.

Richard 
www.slotcarinnovations.com


----------



## sped

coach61 said:


> Do one yourself the cars are top notch and you get exactly what you want that way.. I love kit form which reminds me.. richard were that Brabham!!!
> 
> 
> Dave lol


Coach, 

The Brabham that you refer to is ready if you want one so email me direct. The only reason its not on the site is because I am having special decals made for it, as the only other ones out there are from Pattos, and just don't fit the kit well.

Richard 
www.slotcarinnovations.com


----------



## sped

:freak: sorry - not paying attention.


----------



## T-Jet Racer

*here is a new one*

Fixing up an old dune buggy!
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0294.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s40/bidman477/DSCF0295.jpg
Still needs some refinements but you get the idea!


----------



## coach61

Been a while since I added to this string lol...Works in progress some almost done some need slight decal work...

L-R Baddog Mustang, RRR Cougar Transam, The Infumous Lady Ho, The next 3 I got from Boss as restores.. first is a Jegermiester 935 then a 962, then the Coke mobile followed by Carol Edwards 99 Office depot which I have ready for the VJ auction this year (who is doing it?)


Coach


----------



## sethndaddy

Coach, thanks for keeping the post alive, I will be posting some new pics soon too.


----------



## GlennRose

*Ok......*

Here's some "Very" nice slot customs from Lightning Fest 2004.....Can ya'll see the Batmobile Anti-Terrorist slot we won second place with in the wild slots category??? And we won 3rd place in mild slots with Rose's Pink Vette...

Sorry for the blurry pics...I was new to that camara! The Red ya see on the Batmobile are 50 calibers from JL Half Tracks in back on turrent & on both sides of door & the other red by doors are Gas cans & antennas in back...


----------



## videojimmy

love to get a closer look at those monster trucks of yours. CAN you show us some more?


----------



## bobhch

*House of Kolor paints...*



ebi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i'm new to the board and i'm glad that i can use
> this thread to show my unfinished creations...
> 
> Best regards, Eberhard


Me to....I mean I am new and glad that I can show my customs here!  

My favorite was the bloody black panel....oh yeah that is original. This is my stripped Auto World Camaro....Just painted it. Ooooh the anticipation of waiting for paint to dry. 





































I have to use up all my House of Kolor paints now or my head will explode. (***Boom***........I'm O.K. just a small boom)

Have I mentioned how cool this place is yet.....Bob


----------



## neophytte

Ohhh, that's looking great! Blue is my favourite colour 

Look forward to seeing more.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## roadrner

Just an idea for you painters that put a body on the end of a stick. I took a JL Tjet and AFX style pullback chassis without wheels and mounted them to a dowel. Now when I paint, I attach the body to the diecast chassis and paint away. After every ten paint jobs or so, I'll clean the chassis. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## scratch

*Terrific rides as usual . . .*

Hi all,

Don't get here as often as I would like. Frankly don't get to any of the boards as often as would like. Probably one of the few 1/32 types to peruse your stuff . . . Since this forum is primarily HO.

If missed anyone, not on purpose. Always try and visit where rides are posted. I know I appreciate my peers dropping by . . .

Anyhow . . .
- - - -
hellonwheels8, your link is broken, not sure what all you're into scale wise. . . Very _nice _ rides anyway . . .

Zig, very cool rides. Especially like the CK Remy ride, _very _ well done . . .

scj, _nasty _ looking little bug, like what you did very cool . . .

joez870, love the bus, can’t find do that in my medium 1/32. Very _nicely _ put out . . .

EBasil, very _nice _ looking car, wish you had a slightly bigger pic of it, hard to see details, seems _very _ good though . . .

Bill, as per usual _very _ nicely done rides, of course lean toward the little coupe . . .

Jimmy, nice collection your showing this time, very _nicely _ put out . . . Love the green on the Porsche ride . . .

Jwmoor, _great _ details, really liking the engine and so forth. Gotta do me a drag car someday . . .

Gear buster, like oldies to begin with, very _cool _ what you did to the rides . . . Nice, low, and mean . . .

Marty, lots of details on this car, _nicely _ done . . . You have a steadier hand than I . . . Contrasting paint really sets if off . . .

Mtyoder, _very _ nice cars, Humm, seems you like drop axles too, black Ford . . . Very _nicely _ done on the Willys too, very good details . . . You build same rides as me, only different scale . . .

Micyou3, very _cool _ Gulf rides, very good work as per usual, always liked, and still like Gulf race colors . . .

Alfaslot1, very nice winged rides, very _nice _ details, right down to 410HP . . . 

Coach61, very _nicely _ put out racers, paint looks very good along with decals . . .

Goodness, you guys are prolific . . .

Had usual fun looking over your stuff . . . Again, if missed someone, sorry, wasn't deliberate . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## bobhch

*Blue Camaro again...*



neophytte said:


> Ohhh, that's looking great! Blue is my favourite colour
> 
> Look forward to seeing more.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Richard


Richard,

Red is my favorite but, me and red cars have had some TOTALY bad accidents and went with Atomic Blue Metallic on my 2006 Honda Element. I know it's a box and everyone thinks it's ugly. I love it! 










Well I am know thinking about what I am going to do for a stripe. Think I am going to go with 2 white stripes down center and then melt it....Noooooooooooo Just had to show this melted AFX original. It brings tears to my eyes to see a perfectly good Camaro get destroyed like this.  (don't look at me...got it like this)










Why Auto World ever picked this ugly green color? Ugly for a Chevy. A Mopar would look great in this color with a black hood. Well thanks AW because it made it possible for me to pick up a bunch (8) of these from Buds for $4.00 each and then strip them for paint. Wooooah that is what I am talking about!

These green #8s will be rare someday as I bet I am not the only one that is going to do this. Maybe not.... those pink JL pull-back bodies are no place on my want list anytime soon. They could have done a Caddy! Now that is hot in Pink.

Going to put the white stripes down the sides of the rear gas cap and then paint the detail. Will post pics when done.



















Always loved this body style of Camaro. Can remember as a kid telling my Dad that was going to get one when I was old enough to drive. He said good luck......never happened either. Although my Best friend from High School (Class of 1983) has (3) real 1/1 scale 68s. I get to drive in them and he had to spend all that $$$$$. Hey works for me.



















If you ever get a chance to go to a Good Guys Auto Show...DO IT! Last year we went to Kansas Speedway where they had a show. WOW! Got to ride in my friends red SS for a hot lap around the track. Zoooooooom baby!

I'll be back, Bob


----------



## bobhch

neophytte said:


> Ohhh, that's looking great! Blue is my favourite colour
> 
> Look forward to seeing more.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Richard


Need some clear coat put on Sunday and it will be done. Hey I did some thing this Saturday. Put 3 # circles deep on the roof to keep the paint from showing through and 2 on each door.

You know the green Camaro does kinda look good with the white rims. Maybe that is all the Auto World guys put these proto type bodies on when they are checking to see how they will look?

Got these rims from that Hong Kong guy that sells them with secret identity for his bidders. You get enough to do 3 t-jets and 3 AFX style cars but, I was 1 front AFX style rim short....Dang it. Don't realy care that these are white Lightning rims. Just got them because they look cool on certain cars with different color tires.  











Bob


----------



## coach61

Nice work Bob! Stripes, numbers look as crisp and sharp as the paint! Nice Looking Camero. 

Coach!


----------



## mrwillysgasser

scratch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Don't get here as often as I would like. Frankly don't get to any of the boards as often as would like. Probably one of the few 1/32 types to peruse your stuff . . . Since this forum is primarily HO.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Jas


"primarily HO" . HO customs posted on the JL board (mine and others)inspried the creation of this Hobby talk members custom slot cars board .But its not for HO only. *ALL scales* are welcome here.So post away!


----------



## neophytte

Wow, the Camaro came up a treat! This was one of my first customs, but it's a racer not a shelf queen (as you may notice from the dents  ). It's not pretty, but it's blue.

Heh

Richard


----------



## bobhch

*camaro video...check it out..old geeezer is cool!*



neophytte said:


> Wow, the Camaro came up a treat! This was one of my first customs, but it's a racer not a shelf queen (as you may notice from the dents  ). It's not pretty, but it's blue.
> 
> Heh
> 
> Richard


Well it's like my Brother-in-Law says about Rental Cars....Drive it like you stole it........ http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=352&fr= ......O.K. I am now going to race the B-Geses out of this #2 Camaro. No shelf Queen here baby! Ooooh, Oooooh I know....put a Tomy SRT chassis under it and let her rip....Bam a lamb a ding dong baby. This $4.00 body is gonna feel some Major Pain. lol

Bob


----------



## Bill Hall

*Nice 'Maro*

I gotta go with Coach on this car. Really nice stripes. 

Lord knows I've screwed up enough stripes to just give up. LOL.

My stripes are always crooked and bleeding. Just like my fingers.  

Keep'em comin' Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> I gotta go with Coach on this car. Really nice stripes.
> 
> Lord knows I've screwed up enough stripes to just give up. LOL.
> 
> My stripes are always crooked and bleeding. Just like my fingers.
> 
> Keep'em comin' Bob :thumbsup:


Here is one of my next projects. Have a couple of these and will just do one now. Bruce Gavins made this (BNBgoodies was Bad Dog before) I promise not to put up soooooo many pics anymore of one project. Just got kinda excited about this thread. It is like candy to me...I just want more. Last night I went from top to bottom of this thread and WOW!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tyco-S-slot-car...76QQihZ013QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

You are going to see a lot of BNBgoodies bodies painted up and customized by me here.

Breaking out the House of Kolors on this bad boy Tyco reproduction. First a base coat of Gama Gold and then some Translucent Orange. Have used these colors together on a 1/32 and the Orange just POPS! Going to try and replicate the Tyco Pro fade paint job on this. 

I am an AFX slotter by heart but, when Bruce was doing Bad Dog slots Tyco seemed to be his main theme. Imagine that. I am helping Bruce see the AFX way...lent him a huge box of AFX stuff to make parts and bodies from. If there is anything you guys want made just drop Bruce a line via through his E-Bay contact seller link. He wants to know what people want and is ready to make it. Oooooh and you can get better prices on his bodies through directly contacting him. Check out his "me" page for all the bodies he makes.

I believe he sells most of his stuff for $12.50 and the flip ups go for a bit more. He had prices up on his "me" page but, E-bay told him to take them off. I never thought that they looked at "me" pages....Good thing URANUS is a planet or I would be in big trouble...lol

http://www.image4u.org/bobhch/asaturn1.jpg

Bob


----------



## bobhch

Painted this Willy's up a couple of days ago with House of Kolor color changing paint. You guys have to try this paint. Pics. don't do this justice. First I used a silver base coat, then Pavo Purple, which went on dark purple metallic but, lightened up after the coat of Caribbean Surf was applied. Painted the detail, just a few small decals and clear coated it. Now will have to try different variations of this paint job. They say to use dark colors under the Caribbean Surf paint to get best results. Will try some Metalic Red next probably and they also have another color changing paint that is called Purple Passion.

These paints are only available at Wal Mart and online at www.kustomkolorproducts.com

Also going to try Caribbean Surf over Planet Green. Gamma Gold is a fantastic base coat for Transparent Tangerine!!! Lots of posibilities with these paints. So far have about 30 different bottles of this stuff....so far.




























My Iwana airbrush has never been so happy, Bob


----------



## *MAYHEM*

Bill Hall said:


> Joe, There's no trick to painting! The trick is unpainting when you farg one up. Some days I paint better with a bomb can than I do other days with my
> Iwatta.
> 
> I always keep a bowl of mineral spirits handy if things go awry. A quick swim and a scrub with a soft nylon toothbrush. Then a hot water scrub with **** and Span, Comet or Bon Ami and a blow dry gets me back to square one. Doh!
> 
> Yes! I fudgem up regularly, at least every second or third one, but I gong any fisheye, dryspot, dust spec, or run. I'm super picky, hence the cleaning system at the ready.
> 
> Heck Joe, just point and shoot like a Polaroid. If your gonna paint annoying little crap like HO cars get a decent air brush and you'll be miles ahead. It's a simple matter to acquire the feel for the air and fluid ratio. I always paint something first like card board, plastic whatever; in case the gun misfires, or I've doofed the paint to thick or thin. Just like a real car, cut in the under body, wheel wells, jams or problem areas at lesser volume. Once it's flashed off open the volume and complete a smooth even top coat.
> 
> For bomb can painting I like Duplicolor or Krylon. Always save the nozzles if you've got one with good atomization and pattern/fan before you toss the can. There's a lot of variation in the nozzle metering so when I get a good one I flush it and save it. Sounds dumb but beautiful colors still look like crap when sprayed through a chunky soup nozzle.
> 
> Would that we could all paint like Jimmy (VJ)


Hey, Bill. I too have screwed up more than my share of paint jobs and I have to say the best way to strip it all off is Easy Off oven cleaner. Takes EVERYTHING off. Usually an overnight soak and everything will rinse off the next morning. Also, I recently found Soft Scrub to be an excellent cleaner, especially for new resin casts.

As far as paint goes, I started using Pactra Racing Finish years ago doing Lexan bodies and found that it also sticks well to polystyrene and resin. (when it's cleaned well) And best of all it coats VERY thin with good color, very important if you want all those details to show through. I've tried some others but haven't been that impressed.

Here's some of my latest projects in various states of finish: (Thanks to HellonWheels8, B&B Goodies, andawnie and Alphaslot1 for the bodies)


----------



## Bill Hall

Mayhem, dig your cars!

I use easy off on ancient paintjobs. There's been a lot of discusion about easy off's tendency to brittle-ize and or melt/distort bodies. I've found this to be true as you move up the scale of cleaner causticity. They all have some form of caustic in the formula. I rekon if you do enough of this your bound to melt one down. I always start with the fly swatter and move progressively up the cleaner list till I get to the bazooka. I've been pretty lucky. I've found a trick for revitalizing styrene bods that I cook with easy off. 

I only use the mineral spirits or turpentine to remove jobs that are fubar when they're wet or reasonably fresh. 

Paint brand doesnt much matter to me as long as it lays flat with good control and drys fast. If it still prints the next day it's junk! I dont care who makes it. Basically it's about the volitals in the paint. Too much and it affects the plastic bodies, too little and you dont get good adhesion. I'll give the Pactra a whirl. Thanks for the tip!

I havent been overly impressed with the metallics. In general I find the chunks to big to pass scale scrutiny. They are getting better. For lexans I use water based acrylics, which I hate BTW LOL. If I botch one, they soak off pretty good with warm soap and water.

Lately I've been off in my own little world working with sprayable styrene and havent painted conventionally on a slot for some time. The original finish appeals to me in that it is extremly durable, super high gloss, sandable, buffable and low cost other than reducer. I sorta fell down the rabbit hole and liked the results.


----------



## bobhch

Just won this...Can you say Sweet and Cheap?!!!! T-Jet will go under this bad boy...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110121179072

The rain has stopped here in Nebraska and we are getting a heat wave. Gotta go paint while the kids run through the sprinklers!!!! Bob

P.S. Need to paint a 55 yellow.....Yes!


----------



## *MAYHEM*

Bill Hall said:


> Mayhem, dig your cars!
> 
> I use easy off on ancient paintjobs. There's been a lot of discusion about easy off's tendency to brittle-ize and or melt/distort bodies. I've found this to be true as you move up the scale of cleaner causticity. They all have some form of caustic in the formula. I rekon if you do enough of this your bound to melt one down. I always start with the fly swatter and move progressively up the cleaner list till I get to the bazooka. I've been pretty lucky. I've found a trick for revitalizing styrene bods that I cook with easy off.
> 
> I only use the mineral spirits or turpentine to remove jobs that are fubar when they're wet or reasonably fresh.
> 
> Paint brand doesnt much matter to me as long as it lays flat with good control and drys fast. If it still prints the next day it's junk! I dont care who makes it. Basically it's about the volitals in the paint. Too much and it affects the plastic bodies, too little and you dont get good adhesion. I'll give the Pactra a whirl. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> I havent been overly impressed with the metallics. In general I find the chunks to big to pass scale scrutiny. They are getting better. For lexans I use water based acrylics, which I hate BTW LOL. If I botch one, they soak off pretty good with warm soap and water.
> 
> Lately I've been off in my own little world working with sprayable styrene and havent painted conventionally on a slot for some time. The original finish appeals to me in that it is extremly durable, super high gloss, sandable, buffable and low cost other than reducer. I sorta fell down the rabbit hole and liked the results.


I have been known to leave a body in it's original color, if it's a collector car and it's condition 8 or better. Honestly I never think the molded in colors ever look quite right. Besides, I'd much rather get a resin cast or a C-7 car and make it what I want.

As for Easy off melting bodies, I left a Tyco Porsche 914 in a sealed tub for 4 days once, forgot I put it in there, This was the end result:


----------



## T-jetjim

Bill- That is pretty neat how you left that Tyco Porshe in the easy off for so long and got 3 cars out of it! jk
Jim


----------



## sethndaddy

T-jetjim said:


> Bill- That is pretty neat how you left that Tyco Porshe in the easy off for so long and got 3 cars out of it! jk
> Jim


Bill has special slot car powers beyond the normal mind.


----------



## *MAYHEM*

T-jetjim said:


> Bill- That is pretty neat how you left that Tyco Porshe in the easy off for so long and got 3 cars out of it! jk
> Jim


But it wasn't Bill. 

Actually that was the only shot of the 914 I had. And that was before I detailed it. 

Suffice it to say after 4 days in the caustic vat of Easy Off it suffered no damage at all. In my oppinion it looks better now than the original paint. But that was covered up by a metalic brown and thus the reason for stripping it.


----------



## Bill Hall

Jim: I'd love to take credit for Mayhem's fine work! But sadly my conscience wont allow it. Besides, he caught it before I could accept.  

Mayhem: Seen my Deuce rumbler yet? That poor little hotrod had enough blue paint on it to mask all detail including the grill. Then someone added white and red to complete the bicentennial glob look. :freak: 

It soaked in easy off for almost four days too! Must have been the same guy that painted on your 914!  

That's an interesting car you have on the left. I've never seen an HO scale version of the "Moby Dick" 935. Someones cast I presume? :thumbsup: 

Ed: Your killin' me! I aquired most of my so called special powers right here at Hobby Talk. It came with the lifetime membership. You didnt get your combination super power/decoder ring when you signed up?


----------



## *MAYHEM*

Bill Hall said:


> Jim: I'd love to take credit for Mayhem's fine work! But sadly my conscience wont allow it. Besides, he caught it before I could accept.
> 
> Mayhem: Seen my Deuce rumbler yet? That poor little hotrod had enough blue paint on it to mask all detail including the grill. Then someone added white and red to complete the bicentennial glob look. :freak:
> 
> It soaked in easy off for almost four days too! Must have been the same guy that painted on your 914!
> 
> That's an interesting car you have on the left. I've never seen an HO scale version of the "Moby Dick" 935. Someones cast I presume? :thumbsup:


The "Moby Dick" (actually the Moby Dick had a much longer tail) is the 935 K3. It is in fact a resin cast by Andy Abbott in England. He has a couple available on ebay right now. Aurora AFX did one very similar to it in their Japanese only release "S" series cars.

Ideal also did a version of the squared rear 935. I have one of those as well.









The 935/78 Moby dick was so named because it had more tail than Moby Dick and was the origin of the phrase "Whale Tail".

BTW: Bill - I have seen your Deuce it's a brilliant idea. I have had similar ideas in the past but I like to race all my cars I have decided that sort of thing is too fragile to run and therefore not a good idea for me. I'm dying to see the final result though.


----------



## Bill Hall

Yeah Mayhem I'm just lazy and used the MD term loosely to describe anything after the Martini Turbo RSR's including the Kremmer's and all the other whatnot aero 935 derivatives that followed, when the body work got really stretched out. Just unusual to see a nifty slot version! 

The 'lil deuces are tough as nails Mayhem! You'd be surprised. I purposely tumble every one of the little buggers regularly during the build. Wall plants and floor dives are an important part of my R&D program. When finished they are basically half a plastic easter egg. One of natures strongest designs. 

The side fills reinforce the weak hood/nose joint at the cowl and tie the flimsy rockers to the nose. They are unibody! The super thin rear apron is reinforced by doubling the thickness. The modified coupe roofs are basically a solid four point cage. It's all chemically bonded. The rear of the rumble version is double thickness due to the guide mechanism for the lid, and the rumbler's shaved rear post is gussetted 

The roadster glass is silcone mounted underneath for the tearaway rather than the breakaway effect. I make'm robust to race'm. If they cant survive a spectacular crash or an accidental drop, it'll get reworked. So far out of two coupes and two roadsters I have yet to crack/break anything related to the base tub. Sure you may bust a pipe or windsheild at some point, but that's just racin. 

They are tested by the "Samsonite Gorilla". 

No shelf queens allowed at my 'lil deuce factory! LOL


----------



## *MAYHEM*

Bill Hall said:


> The 'lil deuces are tough as nails Mayhem! ...


Oooops! My turn with the red face. I was talking about your rumble seat. With my luck I'd have a gorgeous paint job on it and screw it up breaking the rumble seat off in the first corner.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Not a delicate flower!*

Hopefully never happen Mayhem! I always factor in my wreckless driving style when I build. You can bet good money if I'm in top coat that body has been smacked around pretty good beforehand.  

The rumble lid, seats into a relief between the chassis and the gear plate and is further supported by the thick, hidden pivots. The outer portion of the lid butts up against the rear panel when open. Over two thirds of the lid is supported solidly across the bottom, across the back, and at the pivots. 

I havent seen any evidence and dont believe that the remaining top third of the exposed lid can exert enough force/leverage to bust it loose in crash conditions. Although not really evident in the latest pics the lid sits at a slight rearward angle (10 degrees or so just like the 1:1 cars) when it's opened and at rest against the body proper. 

If you dig back to the early pics, you'll see some through the rear fender views showing how the lid settles into a naturally locked/reinforced position. It snaps tight when closed and settles open with two thirds of it's total surface area protected. Should it get whacked from behind, it just closes up like a sowbug. :tongue: 

I spent extra time making sure it was both functional and shock proof. That was really the goal. It's more like the bullet proof shield on the trunk of 007's Aston Martin. :thumbsup: 

So far it's survived countless cartwheels and barrelrolls.

Sure you could bust it, but I think you'd have to use a club. LOL


----------



## SplitPoster

*Willys brought back to life*

OK Bill, it's not a custom, but it's on the way to being a better restoration than I could have hoped for. I decided I had nothing to lose with this car and went all out with the goo. Bought this old Willys cheap on fleabay, looked basicly uncut and straight but drowned in blue paint. When I got the paint off it looked like the roof had been scored with an emory board and/or a knife, deeply scratched and roughed all over the top. Applied the Testors liberally just to see how it would smooth things out, a few days later went over it with the micromesh.










I've got a little more to do, still traces of blue paint here and there, but the roof looks like it has been clearcoated! Got to love the goo!

Jeff


----------



## Bill Hall

*Sticky Fingers*

Kudo's Jeff, I'll bet my paycheck that afterwards you were laughin' at how easy it really is.  

Ya just gotta be patient.  

Hog a puddle on the roof, smear it around a little bit, wait for it to cure, sand and buff. Kick back and admire your work.  

After seeing your sweet lid repair using the glazing technique, hopefully more guys will plunge into the sauce.  

You've now taken the first step and got the first goo jitters behind you. You've learned how to relocate plastic, and put it where you want it. 

With outstanding results I might add! :thumbsup: 

May seem "goopid" but I'm excited for you! There's no limit to watchyoo can do with the goo!


----------



## GM454

Aurora Wild Ones Mustang fastback retro paint scheme on a 2005 Mustang GT. Fits the Aurora TJet chassis.


----------



## scratch

*As always, great rides done all . . .*

*Bobhch*, _Very _ nice recovery you have there on the Camaro. Paint and stripes are truly good. Very _nice _ details. See further down my longish post about “Salvage” board. Your Camaro would be a perfect fit.

Have to admit, like oldies period. Great _looking _ Willys as well. _Very _ nicely done on the paint, looks way cool. Need to show more pics. Thanks for the paint tip W-Mart … will have to give it a go . . .

Sidebar: Sometimes use dye in clear paints for over coats of say, white or off white base. Will be doing one down the road. Add dye as I go and can go from, light candy red, to medium, to dark from say front to rear of ride. Not novel in paint schemes, per se, but a different, neat looking approach. Once one gets used to doing it, can actually feather fenders on oldies, dark middle to light edges, for example. 

Digressing, sorry about that . . . There’s an example of a red 32-Ford done posted in HT FWIIWD using a different paint scheme approach. Especially from the front angle pic, the paint scheme really shows.

As for screwing up paint jobs, oh my, do I. But, also get lucky and get some decent outcomes as well . . . Wrong thread, but there are interesting means of getting results from water based versus petro based paints, making it easier to do certain tricks . . .

As for paint removal. Sometimes use brake fluid, soaking for a short period, then final brushing with a toothbrush. Since is water-soluble and won’t mess with skin. Find it one of my favs. Most any medium will starch plastic if left in too long. Minerals … always use with big time discretion . . .

If you use water base paint, try Clear to remove that paint. Getting chatty, keep reading posts and well . . . 

*Splitposter*, Humm, another Willys, green no less, darn. Just kidding, one of my favorites rides to do. Also do green cars. Have lots of red, silver, blue rides, et cetera. Very _nice _ recovery there as well. Another candidate for a “Salvage” board? Paint looks _real _ good from here. 

Love it when someone “salvages” what someone else might simply throw away. Sometimes part of the challenge. Bringing back to life a “tired” dog-eared multi-paint, multi coated ride, multi 80 grit sand job. Can be very rewarding. Seems some just don’t get it. Initial light sanding beats filing gouges, and then sanding some more, every time. Nice go . . .

As intimated, frankly, would be neat to have a board, with BEFORE and after pics of salvage rides done. Meaning proof, hence the before pic, showing decrepit ride. Then showing after pics of salvage job done. 

Every once in a while I’ll see a local or someone else, take sow’s ear and make it into silk purse. When viewing same, my respect and resultant admiration grows, big time. Some rides in this thread fit that billing nicely.

Have an oldie Willys I did that was truly screwed up by several guys. Each one seemingly trying to mess it up more than the guy before them : ) Finally, last guy was ready to toss it literally … I intercepted it, and well . . . Took time, but got a decent result. Getting chatty again . . .

*GM454*, assuming you did all the detail, like around tail lights, _very _ nicely done. Really, _like _ the white base too. Not enough done in white. Great _detailing _ . . . Nice job all round . . .

As said in many a post, always _amazed _ at what you guys do in HO. I have enough trouble with 1/32 . . . Good show all . . .

If missed someone, not deliberate. As always, love what you guys do . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## neophytte

some more nice rides!! keep it going, guys ...


----------



## GM454

Scratch, the grill details, lower air dam vents, and gas cap were hand painted. the head lights, tail lights and all other details are waterslide decals that I made. The first few of these Mustangs that I made had painted tail lights but they look much cleaner with the decals...my hand wasn't steady enough to paint the small black lines around the tail lights. Plus the decals are easier and quicker to do than hand painting them.


----------



## micyou03

Awsome Mustang. Love the theme.

Here's a reto/current theme I did in 1/43rd a couple years ago.


----------



## coach61

micyou03 said:


> Awsome Mustang. Love the theme.
> 
> Here's a reto/current theme I did in 1/43rd a couple years ago.



Like those old Mustangs...Sometime i wonder if 1/43rd would be a good fit.. then I go naaa.. but when the peepers start to fail its a goo direction to point the ole airbrush..


Coach


----------



## coach61

*Hellonwheels Porsche*

Got a order in from Our own Hellen. I pushed aside the others begging attention on the bench to do this Porsche gt1 Love the fit and finish she got on this body it was easy to prep and easy to assemble when done... Thanks Hellen!


Dave


----------



## SplitPoster

_As intimated, frankly, would be neat to have a board, with BEFORE and after pics of salvage rides done. Meaning proof, hence the before pic, showing decrepit ride. Then showing after pics of salvage job done. _ 

Scratch, I think you're right. Unfortunately, "restoring to stock," which I like to do, is neat but doesn't demonstrate the creativity if not the skill put into the customs pictured here. Still, I would like to see the Mike Vitale techniques shown in a step-by-step manner too.










Here is a 63 T-Bird that I have cleaned and removed windshield residue from, only had half a rear screw post so a new piece was cut and glued, gooing comes next. Not a difficult restoration at all, but the end product will hopefull look like a C8 or C9 when done.


----------



## Bill Hall

Cool Jeff!

Do you need some tan scrap to cook up? I can send you a carcass to chip up. Send me your addy.

For the chunked out post repair I generally buck them off and leave a small cup/seat at the base. The new post is beveled to self center in the original post. If possible I measure another car to size the new length. 

Mount your new post on a slave chassis and mount the body, make any necessary adjustments. I always err to the long side as you can hone a bit off later if you're too tall. 

If your satisfied with the fit, thoroughly wet the seat and tapered end of the post with testors, and carefully remount the slave chassis. I just hold it for a few minutes and check that nothing has slipped. Then I clamp or rubberband it for a day.

Once it's dry use a little brushable goo to contour the repair. Remember to keep clean testors at the ready to smooth the brushable filler and blend the entire post. Very similar to how you smoothed your Willy's roof. With very little practice you can accomplish a near invisable post repair with no sanding or fuss. It's been my experience that by using this method your post repairs will be sturdy, nicely contoured, and seamless. Often times you'll execute a partial post repair and find that it was bent/tweaked when it was broken in the first place. Then the chassis and body will be cockeyed. By remounting the entire post you can compensate for body warpage/shrinkage as the taper will allow for slight angle changes that may be required to square things up. 

If you continue with the chunk repair method be sure to wind a screw in it now or youll more than likely split it when you finally get around to it. Prewet the area and again use some thick brushable making sure to work it in deep. Then contour/glaze the entire post with clean testors so there's no big lumps to sand and the entire post is uniform in color. Keep it workably wet but not swimming, where the testors is running away from the repair area. Shrinkage is a given, so repeat the process every evening until you get a good even fill. The screw will wind out with little difficulty. I usually leave them in till the repair is cured so the hole center doesnt shrink up. It's a good idea to check and ream the hole before you blast a screw into it! 

Although Vitale shows several methods for post repair, the tapered replacement method is always my first choice for anything other than a minor split or chunk. I have also use this method for partial post repairs or add ons with great success. It's very solid and allows for maximum surface contact at the bond site. In my mind it'sthe least amount of fiddling around for maximum results. I havent had one fail yet. 

Perhaps the best part is that if you contour/blend carefully you wont have the obvious discolored spot repair that we so often see in screw posts.

So by the numbers,

1 Zing out the offending post with the cutoff wheel

2 Buzz the seat down with a smooth flat stone

3 Prefit new tapered post and glue it in. Use only testors! Always!

4 Fill the repair area as required

5 Contour and blend the entire post

6 Yer done!


----------



## SplitPoster

Bill, thanks for the offer, I have a donor tan Maserati, warped and split on the ends where it looks like it got too close to an inferno (but with a perfect windshield and greenhouse, go figure) that supplies chunks. 

Already have run the screw in and test mounted the body, the aim is a very stock looking repair. Don't know that I'll have time to fool with this again until next weekend, but I am looking forward to seeing how close I can get to undetectable.

Unfortunately I don't have a windshield for this car - maybe I can buy a wreck or a "glass lot" at some point. So I guess it will be Model Motoring or RRR.


----------



## bobhch

*My roadster yippie!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This has been in the works on and off for over a week now. Daughter is learning to ride a bike so, that is that. Tonight I put on the decals and scraped the paint for glue on the engine (used Chrome Alclad over gloss black) and the rest of the spots to be glued were covered with Poster Putty for easy assembly. 

One coat of Clear was applied after painting yellow and gray and then just left it alone to dry for several days. Now decals can dry for a day and then get a light coat of clear and then a couple more coats. Thinking of painting the ramp truck next to match with smaller 85 #s on the back sides.










This is a BNBgoodies body and the quality is just as good as the Tyco it is a reproduction after. Have 3 more of these to do up in paint. The next one will be a pickup version with some custom work done on it and another will be a 2 seater style roadster. I have a bunch of Rat Rod mags in the garage and am going to stay in the 30s and 40s for a while... Bill made me do it. lol 

My Badman 55 is on the back shelf till I get these roadsters out of my system and on the track. The VW images in my head are talking to me and may be next...Seeing as I just bought 4 SRT Indy chassis that work perfect for the Bug like in my photo gallery. Oh and have bodies aready also...then have some Tyco VW bodies also. Warning: Don't drive an old 60s or 70s style bug or you will always want to drive another one someday again. 

Have only been here a short while and sometimes get busy but, it is always good to stop back here and see what you are all up to. 

Thanks everyone for beeing slot car aholics, Bob


----------



## bobhch

Well since I have some clear coat to spray on my roadster. I decaled up my Herbie tonight. Getting better at having the kids around when doing detail work. Our 3 year old Son was practicly hanging on my back and looking over my shoulder. He likes cars....that's my boy!! Our 5 year old Daughter is excited about Herbie also. Got her the pink chrome Superbird and threw some Aluminum AJs on with some pink tires. She is a girly girl who likes cars.










Just got a custom SARGE jeep on a TYCO chassis from the bay in the mail today. I made a Tom Matter but, don't see these other pullback plastic bodies for the movie CARS in the stores here in Nebraska. Well the kids want to race so to the basement we go.

Bob


----------



## Bill Hall

*Oh Puh! Leeze!*



bobhch said:


> Snip*...... I have a bunch of Rat Rod mags in the garage and am going to stay in the 30s and 40s for a while... Bill made me do it lol. Snip*......... Bob


Oh gee thanks Bob!  

Part of the healing process is accepting responsibilty for your addictions and afflictions and refusing to live in denial. Now your gonna have to make ammends to me later.  

Hoo boy I can hear it now, "But mom! Bill made me smoke a cigarette! He said it'd be cool.... And then he made me straight shoot cheap Voldka and chase it with Welches grape juice and I hurled in the backseat of of the Impala! 
Then I made a bunch of cool slotrods instead of doing my chores and it's all his fault."

"Ring, Ring, Ring" Mrs Hall? Yes. This is Bob's Mom! Your #%^&*#@ son led my Bob astray....

Like my Mom dont know! :tongue: snicker

This is a factual documentary, the names were changed to protect the innocent. 

Just cop to being a gearhead Bob, or we're gonna have an intervention! :lol: 

BTW: Nice paintwork, cool fade, impressive as always!


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> *snip
> 
> Hoo boy I can hear it now, "But mom! Bill made me smoke a cigarette! He said it'd be cool.... And then he made me straight shoot cheap Voldka and chase it with Welches grape juice and I hurled in the backseat of of the Impala!
> Then I made a bunch of cool slotrods instead of doing my chores and it's all his fault.
> 
> Just cop to being a gearhead Bob, or we're gonna have an intervention! :lol:


I gotta blame SplitPost for this Willys. That green one you saved looks great.

Bill, RALMAO...O.K. a HUGE gearhead am I. My X-knife (changed the name a little) decided to take off the rear bumper and rear license plate for a smooth look and then it also decided to clear off the front grill. My fine sandpaper cleaned things up nicely but, not before my hand held drill and bits put 5 holes in the front. 

Oooooh then my airbrush decided to pick out some Bad Arse colors and sprayed them all over the place. First a base coat of Gama Gold. Next Transparent Tangerine with a splash of Transparent red. These pics don't even do this paint job justice. Gotta go look at it one more time before going to bed....hooked, line and sinkered got it bad gearhead.

Guilty as charged...gearhead extreme. Maybe I should blame my Mom but, realy my Dad put all this crazy car stuff into my head (Now a retired Draftsman for the Corps of Engineers, he built lots of detailed car models and tought me a few things along the way...Thanks Dad!!) back in the 70s...Oh how did you know I smoked Kool Cigs...cough, cough...Everclear and Grape Hi-C once way back when. :drunk: :hat: 



















Well who knows what this weekend will bring. There is this realy cool Green :wave: (hello Kool green colored paint) color I want to spray, Bob


----------



## tjd241

*Diggin em Bob...*

I've always been a Herbie fan since I saw the first movie at a drive-in... but the Roadster and the Willys ... well now yer talking. Got any other white-booted vintage cars you've worked -over? Anybody? Always love to see that stuff. 

nuther dave :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Your on a great tear Bob and it's fun to watch. I'm in a bit of a slump my self, trying to get the yard in shape and other annoying crud.

Interesting side note 'bout your Dad, My pop did 33yrs in the Corps of Engineers. If it couldnt be fixed with a slice of innertube or ford wire it wasnt worth doing. He was a Badger (UW) but mom always said he must have taken a corospondence in Arkansas engineering..... Apologies to the Razorbacks! 

Your work is inspiring to say the least. It's what I love about this great Board, always something new, and the various angles guys take to get there.

I'm sure a lot of guys would like to see some "How To" intel on your nifty airbrush techniques. I know I would!

B.


----------



## Bill Hall

SplitPoster said:


> _As intimated, frankly, would be neat to have a board, with BEFORE and after pics of salvage rides done. Meaning proof, hence the before pic, showing decrepit ride. Then showing after pics of salvage job done. _
> 
> Scratch, I think you're right. Unfortunately, "restoring to stock," which I like to do, is neat but doesn't demonstrate the creativity if not the skill put into the customs pictured here. Still, I would like to see the Mike Vitale techniques shown in a step-by-step manner too......


Here ya go Jeff.
This 'birds problem is pretty common. Fortunately the lids not bent.

First thing is to trim things up smooth with your knife and maybe a little file work. 

A scrap strip is cut from bulk and basic detail is scribed in. Then it's cut into two chunks and bevel cut on the ends to match the roof and cowl angles.

I like to use the tension of the roof to hold/clamp the post in place. Just take a little off with the file until it jams in without geeking the roof up.

Both the post and post locations on the body are lightly wet with brushable goo. Dont use straight glue or you'll have a line when it dries!

Once the goo flashes off, lightly brush the entire area with straight testors to blend and smooth. Then flip it over and repeat the process for the underside.

Note that the goo does not extend below the cowl onto the fender. 

This car has some serious roof chunks missing too. Once your satisfied with your glazing and its had a bit to tack up to the point where it wont move/reactivate with straight testors, you can start puddling in those gruesome notches on the roof. 

Always approach from an angle that allows excess to run into a safe area, invert the body, lay it on it's side, whatever. Use a good drop of the brushable on the end of the brush and just barely touch it in the hole your trying to fill. Maintain surface tension so that the drop touches the body but still hangs on the brush. Stretch it out and tease it back and forth without breaking the drop. It will start to stick and fill. Let this set a bit and once it's flashed repeat until you get some fill. You'll note the I stopped short of a complete fill. It's best to allow 48 hrs of cure at this point as it will shrink and require more attention later. It's also very easy to get it too wet and have the fill vanish or distort. 

Once I've got things in place, I carefully glaze and smooth the whole mess into one continuous wet blend by carefully using straight testors. Too wet and you wash away the fill you worked hard to put down, too dry and your brush will leave lines or drag stuff where you didnt want it to go. This takes some practice. 

Your basically working with both bottles open at all times, and should be prepared to quickly change from one to the other depending on what you see. If you've got too much fill, globs, or runs, use the slightly damp testors brush to pickup/remove excess fill. If you over drag it or it disappears into a crack be prepared to add more fill and reglaze till it lays down smooth and fills the crack. If you make an errant drop, spill, mistake, run; dont get rattled! Just use the damp testors brush to smooth it, and buff it out down the road just like your Willy's roof.

The pics reflect about and hours time. I'll let this sit for a couple days, At that point I'll nock it around with the file, maybe a little 1200 and rescribe the driprails before I repeat the process to correct any shrinkage or misses. Once you get the shape you want set it aside again, After a good cure use a fine file to thin the posts to the proper size all the while fitting the glass periodically till it looks right. Then you can start wet sanding to feather in any weird spots. 

More in a few days. Got to do a minor fix on the rear post as well!


----------



## sethndaddy

Bill, that is amazing, I wish I had the talent and patience to do the window post repair thingy, I had mike vitales book but still could not figure it out.


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> Bill, that is amazing, I wish I had the talent and patience to do the window post repair thingy, I had mike vitales book but still could not figure it out.


Bill I gotta agree with Seth here. AMAZING! I many try your method in the future but right now got projects on the board and they have no damage....well till I start Sawing and hacking away.

As for an Air Brush how to. I can do that in the near future. Lots of people probably already know how to do blends but, some may not. It is all about having your car body (or truck) mounted securely and moving it at extream angles to only get the paint on certain surfaces. 

Also I do not have a regulator on my Airbrush. A nice little trick is to loosen the air line to your brush a bit for a fine light spray for hitting edge or small areas.

Also you can use Flat paint and then take a dry brush and wipe away Flat paint dust for a nice fade. Then you hit it with clear coat and Bam there you go. Now you have a Gloss color. I need to get some non-gloss clear coat for some old school flat paint jobs. Might make it to the Hobby Store today in fact!  

I will also be posting up a picture of my White VW thing that I did way back later today. To paint this I used Poster Putty. You know that blue or yellow stuff that holds posters on the wall without putting holes in the wall. Will go into more detail later.

Am selling off my 1/32 stuff on the Bay but, would much rather be painting and cusomizing ho stuff today. Dang it  . Need money for Vegas Vacation next month and want to get some more BNBgoodies and maybe some RRR bodies as well. Is RRR easy to work with?  

Bob


----------



## micyou03

I'll add a pic of my Dash Cheetahs here.


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> Bill, that is amazing, I wish I had the talent and patience to do the window post repair thingy, I had mike vitales book but still could not figure it out.


Ed: I had Mikes book also, and floundered around for 6 months. 
I have one of those alphabet personalities...ADD, OCD, so I'm easily frustrated when things dont work correctly.

This is NOT to say that Mike's technique doesnt work! It works great! As carreer 1:1 car guy I did find it tedious and sought to apply production techniques to the process.

The birth of brushable filler took me a while but the sprayable mix was a no brainer, Duh! 

The basic Vitale method is easy, IE spot repairs and post repairs. Just takes minutes! The part they dont tell ya is that the more advanced sectioning and blending of parts requires some practice and above all careful planning. Learning to avoid working in problem areas is the trick. 

I call it the Goucho Marx philosophy. "Does it hoit when you do dat?" "Den dont do dat!"

Realistically the most important tool I have is the "Mr. Roboto" articulated hobby clamp. It allows me to use gravity to control goo flow or quickly change positions without touching the body. Ultimately it frees up your hands so you can quickly switch back and forth from brushable to straight testors. I like to use the long Volks screws to keep the 'gator clip out of the way (providing you even have posts, LOL) so I can get under and behind things. It'll keep your fingers out of the goo. I guarantee you'll stick your finger in it occasionally. 

For big sections, I just hackem out with the *****, and rough trim with the dremel cutoff wheel, taking care to cut directionally so the curl/fuzz stays on the backside of the panel. The repair section is underlayed and lightly scribed with the point of your #2 blade. Then I just rub my finger over the scribe line. There's usually enough grungous on my fingers that the scribe line will stand right out. That's your "nogo!" line. Depending on how close I am to the line I carefully dremel to within 1mm of the line or cut it off with the blade if there's not too much material. Now put the powertools away! 

If you dont have a small sharp file set, get one. The replacement piece is handfiled until the grunge line just starts to cut away. At this point I start checking fit. Think twice and file once until the piece fits perfect. Lightly wet the body and the section with brushable and smoosh it together, be ready to smooth it inside and outside with testors before it sets up. There will be oozing and globs! Waaay easier then sanding later.

Little pieces are rough cut with the blade and handfiled to a tension fit. This is due to the fact that when you wet the piece to glue it in, it will soften/get smaller. Careful tension fits can really cut the frustration factor when setting little it's and bitties. Makin' little stuff is quick, getting it in place is the annoying part.

Keep an eye on things for a bit in case it creeps, so you can shove it back before it's too late. If you shove a wrinkle or crease into the filler just smooth it with testors or add a bit of brushable and resmooth if you've really boogered it up. Ideally your section will be flush on all corners and roughly feathered when your done. 

Dont even think about it! Walk away for two days before you even touch it!
Go build a chassis, strip chrome, polish the windshield or start roughing out another car. Just fu-geda-bowdit. 

There will be mistakes, I make them regularly. Dont panic, damp brush the boo boo and live to fight again when it's dry. It's not a big deal to correct a blem down the road.


----------



## scratch

*Bobhch*, _Very _ nice looking rides, especially the Willys, partial to such. Herbie is cool as well ... shoot they’re all cool. Seems can’t go wrong doing one of them. _Really _ like the paint scheme on the Willys, nicely done . . . 

*Micyou03*, Saw these in another thread, as there, _very _ nicely put out. Can’t go wrong with Cheetahs either. Seems they appear right at home on your Artin track.

*Splitposter*, the Before & After thread idea might have been too much. In that recovery from junk, to nice, is as you said, not customizing. Even though the skill level is just as high or higher.

I modify cars to death, and have salvage more than a few. To me the salvage effort is tougher than modifying, customizing what have you. Lowering a roof, or channeling a body is not super simple. 

Yet, taking a trashed body and making it sound again, is, as said, a tougher job in my book. Looking forward to your 'Bird.

Anyhow, probably enough "threads," no need for more : )

Nice rides ... this portion of the thread as per usual . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## bobhch

*Real bad Nomad!!*

O.K. plan on starting a new thread on painting and removing chrome from the JL pullback chassis rims. I can't find new thread on the top or bottom of my screen page. Aaaaaah so, here is a pick till I figure it out. Took tons of pictures...dang it all to heck!










Just painted these up with my Airbrush today and hand painted the whitewalls on with a brush. The front rims have a weird flat edge and it works well for this affect but, the rears don't so just left them black walls. Rat Rod baby!

I can't remember if it was Ed or Videojimmy who posted here someplace that you can use Tomys hollow tires on these rims? http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1946189#post1946189 Went and found out...Videojimmy to the rescue...Thanks cause that is what I did here. They are a better tire and a little bit larger. Yeah baby!  

Bob


----------



## scratch

bobhch,

Darn nice job on the 57. Very _good _ details, especially considering it being HO size and all.

At first thought was over done. But when taking a good second look, works very well . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## mking

*ok, here i go*

i dont do many custom bodies, mostly i tune chassis and buy finished bodies. here are some 512s i did in colors aurora should have used (except maybe the orange, i havent decided if i like that one or not...). i used spray cans and then a dip in future


----------



## tjd241

*Nice work everybody !!*

Keep'em coming guys. 

_BTW Mike... I love that yellow 512. You're right... they should have done it. Some colors make so much sense and yet others go into production...sigh!!_


----------



## Bill Hall

*Great Debut!*

Hey Mike! 

Those cars are easy on the eyes. Obviously you're a natural. :thumbsup: 

I'm so glad you finally took the plunge. Remember that I'm hip to your program. I've seen your high caliber chassis builds and developement, hence my incessant nagging for you to start painting. :tongue: 

Great detail, high quality, clean jobs all. Meatballs, numbers and stripes all centered, square and plumb!  

The lexans are no different except that you apply it all in reverse order.  

You did yourself proud, and did not dissappoint. Oh far from it! 

Looking forward to more. :wave: 

B.


----------



## micyou03

Nice job mike. I think they look great too!!!


----------



## bobhch

*The good gone bad...aaaaaah*



tjd241 said:


> Keep'em coming guys.
> 
> _BTW Mike... I love that yellow 512. You're right... they should have done it. Some colors make so much sense and yet others go into production...sigh!!_


Those 512s are cool...now all you gotta do is the rest of the AFX car line and your done. Cool AFX co., Could have...should have... color scheemes.

Well it happened and I am kinda still stressed out but, will bounce back. Somehow the clearcoat on this RRR bug did not dry completly (waited over a week) I think that maybe it had some kind of reaction to the plasic, as I did not paint it but, just cleaned it up well??? I don't know...

Anyways The front passengers side fender was hanging up on the front tire so did a carefull trim and the car Zooooooms around the track very well now. 

Going to strip the clear coat off and paint it this time. Then wait for paint to dry, then detail it out again and then clear coat it again. Oooooooh the AGAIN & AGAIN part drives me nuts......No more slot cars for me today!!!

I love these little bugs. This is my first T-Jet bug body but, not my last. Here are the before and after pics...  



































Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh, Bob


----------



## *MAYHEM*

Almost finished with my Supercar collection, at least until Hellonwheels8 puts some new bodies out.

Front to back, left to right:

Mercedes CLK-GTR, Ferrari Enzo, Lamborghini Mercielago, Saleen S7, Cadillac Cien, Porsche Carrera GT, Porsche 911 GT3, Lotus M250 and Marcos Mantis


----------



## micyou03

Nice group of cars. What chassis are they on?


----------



## *MAYHEM*

micyou03 said:


> Nice group of cars. What chassis are they on?


Thare are some on Tyco pans and some on Super G+ indy mounts. The 911 GT3 is on a M/T.


----------



## scratch

*Mking*, Very nice looking group of 512s. Agree the colors look sharp, very _nicely _ done . . .

*Bobhch*, Can’t miss with bugs. Really like the beige color, different for a change, looks right. _Very _ nicely done . . .

*MAYHEM*, Great looking group of cars, the Saleen, Cien, and Mantis stand out for me . . . Probably because they are not regular fair, _very _ nicely done all way round . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## bobhch

scratch said:


> *Bobhch*, Can’t miss with bugs. Really like the beige color, different for a change, looks right. _Very _ nicely done . . .
> 
> Cheers,
> Jas


Thanks scratch but, have to do it all over again....Dang thing got messed up. 

Well for every failure there are many sucess stories. This is a truck that I picked up at a garage sale for 25 cents today. It didn't come with the slot car Chassis and I did all the work in a couple of hours today converting it. 




























This was a cheese ball Ambulance kids toy from Arbys. I need more of these! The stickers are of the clear RC AutoGraphics type. To me this kinda looks AJs style. 

Made the window stickers from some thin Pactra pinstripe tape. That stuff rocks. You get a roll of different sized stripes and is available in many different colors. It is very thin also...oooooh duh said that already.

Yeah I know the pickups are dirty. Been running the wheels off it since getting it finished. This is just as much fun to run as it was to build.  

Bob


----------



## hartracerman

I wish I had one of them. It looks like it would make a great beer truck!


----------



## videojimmy

I like it!


----------



## WesJY

videojimmy said:


> I like it!


i second that!!

Wes


----------



## micyou03

Cool truck!!!!


----------



## bobhch

hartracerman said:


> I wish I had one of them. It looks like it would make a great beer truck!


WOW! You are right about the beer truck deal. Now I realy got to go to GoodWill and look for these. I want a beer Truck too! How about a red Budwieser one and then just a plain white truck with black letters "BEER" on it. I may just have to Photoshop the "BEER" truck here soon. 

Thanks for the  cool  beer truck idea hartacerman.

Bob


----------



## scratch

*Too bad . . .*



bobhch said:


> Thanks scratch but, have to do it all over again....Dang thing got messed up.


bobhch, Too bad about the bug. How'd it get messed up?

Like the beer truck to be as well. 

Could see some Budweiser decals along the side, featuring the Beer Wagon and Clydesdale horses. Would look terrific ... and be an attention getter, period . . .

Have seen the Clydesdales up close and personal before they rolled out for a parade in Milwaukee. 

Absolutely, positively, awesome, beautiful animals, and gentle too. Envied the guy driving the rig to be sure, was too cool . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## bobhch

scratch said:


> bobhch, Too bad about the bug. How'd it get messed up?
> 
> Like the beer truck to be as well.
> 
> Could see some Budweiser decals along the side, featuring the Beer Wagon and Clydesdale horses. Would look terrific ... and be an attention getter, period . . .
> 
> Have seen the Clydesdales up close and personal before they rolled out for a parade in Milwaukee.
> 
> Absolutely, positively, awesome, beautiful animals, and gentle too. Envied the guy driving the rig to be sure, was too cool . . .
> 
> Cheers,
> Jas


The bug decals were put on just the plastic and the clear coat did not dry....waited a week. Something on the plastic or something? Anyways going to paint it and then decal it and then clear coat this again. BNBgoodies makes a good VW body for a Tomy Indy chassis. I have 4 of them. Check my gallery for pics of my yellow one. Going to make a Herby out of one of them as soon as my RRR t-jet Herbie gets done. Projects upon projects just keep building up. lol

I agree that the Clydesdales are beautiful animals. The Wife and I were in St. Louis last year and took the Budwieser plant tour. They keep lots of Clydesdales there. Was realy neat to see them close up.

Went to 2 Goodwills today and 1 Antique shop on the way home from work. No Hardees beer trucks but, did end up getting a full size traffic light to restore for the slot car room (Yes!). I work with metal and will remake the 3 light covers out of 22 ga. metal. Used some Chemical paint remover out of a rattle can on it after getting it all taken apart. My neighbors must think I'm nuts. Cleaned up most of the yellow paint and sprayed the rest down the drive way.

This Buds for you, Bob


----------



## bobhch

Here is a 57 Chevy with a real cool roll cage built in. I just got this dirt tracker of D-Bay and detailed it out in total Dirt Track road rage atire. Thanks 351mary for making this sweet 57. At this rate I will have like a Kazillion 55s and 57s sooner than later.

I have another Tyco 57 Body in my junk drawer. Looks like the 30s and 40s are going to have to wait for a bit. Ooooh and Herbie too.

Was already planning a full out Dirt Track AW Camaro (is ready for paint) and now will need to make a few of those also. Kinda like the Guys Potato chips commercial...bet yah can't eat just one. Well not going to eat them....paint them.

Bob


----------



## sethndaddy

Wow, looks like you been racing against Mike in the great northwest, lol.


----------



## GM454

Here is my latest Pinto dragster fresh from the paint booth today. 1971 "Poison Pinto" for the Aurora Tjet 500 chassis.


----------



## bobhch

GM454 said:


> Here is my latest Pinto dragster fresh from the paint booth today. 1971 "Poison Pinto" for the Aurora Tjet 500 chassis.


I saw that up on the Bay today and it is one fine Pinto! I had the Pinto Model as a kid. Look for it on de-pay once in a while but, never find it. The 1/24 model had no hood with a huge engine sticking out and small pointy things in front and rear insted of bumpers. Was molded in red and later painted it Orange and Yellow. Then something bad happened to it...dang me as a kid.  

Red is my favorite color also. I think I am watching this one. Way cool  

Bob


----------



## neophytte

bobhch said:


> I had the Pinto Model as a kid. Look for it on de-pay once in a while but, never find it. The 1/24 model had no hood with a huge engine sticking out and small pointy things in front and rear insted of bumpers.


Yer. I seem to rememebr that one; it was a Revell kit, wasn't it?

Cheers

Richard


----------



## slotrod

*T.V custom slots*

This is my custom track along with a custom T-jet of the General Lee before Auto World released there car. I thought I would have some fun and stage some shots. :wave: ALL I NEED IS AN OPEN ROAD AND A WHOLE LOTTA SPEED!!!!!!


----------



## GM454

Richard, I am not positive, but I think it was a Monogram kit.


----------



## bobhch

GM454 said:


> Richard, I am not positive, but I think it was a Monogram kit.


It was a Monogram kit. Will do a search on da-bAY and see if it comes up...



Love your track layout. Working towards that with mine but, it is in the beggining stage right now. Lucky and I am very Jello-us. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Bob


----------



## Bill Hall

slotrod said:


> This is my custom track along with a custom T-jet of the General Lee before Auto World released there car. I thought I would have some fun and stage some shots. :wave: ALL I NEED IS AN OPEN ROAD AND A WHOLE LOTTA SPEED!!!!!!


Hmmmm..... That mailbox in the foreground is awful close to the road.

I'd hate to be the mail man on your layout!

Especially with the Duke boys drivin' a T-jet style car. 

Please give us a pull back shot of your layout someday.


----------



## slotrod

O.K you asked for it here it is. I have 4 building on this layout. This was my test track but to to limited space it is my main track now. The track is tomy which gives me all the tight turns. If is a challenge to run but tons of fun. The Boar's nest is a Mamma Diner. I have Boss Hogg, Roscoe and flash on the front porch. I painted Boss Hogg figure and building is weathered by me.
ALL I NEED IS AN OPEN ROAD AND A WHOLE LOTTA SPEED!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

slotrod that is a Sweet layout! That looks like a lot of fun. Bob Lucky!

Did you paint the gaurdrail?  I may have to do that on mine. Realy gives your layout a real look with the gray gaurd rails. These layout pics have inspired me to work on my layout today. 

Picked up these little kit jobies off da-bay just now 11:00 P.M. and have others to use.

I made some changes on the track and went with 180 degrees worth of 18" dia. curves and before that 360 deg. of 9" dia. curves....zOOOOoooom bAby. Bubble wrap is being used through out with Sculptamold to cover it. This is going to be Dessert with Cactus and other hot and dry like stuff...Got the idea for the highs and lows from the movie "Cars". Our 2 kids watch it all the time.

I have a long way to go still....Hot glue gun and tons of supports to build. This is going to be nice when it comes time to clean the track as it won't be all teter totery anymore.

Hobby Talk inspiration is driving me to get this project done. To bad the controler calls out to me to drive now and then instead of build...No more custom slot cars for me for a while. 

Gotta get this done. Have wanted a slot car layout since the time I saw my Cousins in St. Louis when we were kids.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Bill Hall

Great details! Looks like a fun challenge to try and master this track.


----------



## slotrod

Yes Bob I did paint the guard rails. Looks better than bright orange or yellow. All the kits are hand painted. Thanks


----------



## bobhch

bobhch said:


> It was a Monogram kit. Will do a search on da-bAY and see if it comes up...
> 
> 
> 
> Love your track layout. Working towards that with mine but, it is in the beggining stage right now. Lucky and I am very Jello-us. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Bob



I am quoting myself here. I won the Poison Pinto Monogram Model on da-bay today! Sweet!

Was at work today and started thinking about green army men (Thanks Bill) that somehow have been pulled out of my youths memory bank lately. Well my slot car track layout is going to be a full blown out war with Godzilla against the US Army in Las Vegas! I have a sweet Vegas scaled light up sign and will be making tons of ho Army guys. This is going to be FUN!!

Herbie is nearly done again...Came to a stopping point and just need to do one headlight, the rear brake lights and front hood latch. I did the windsheild wippers this time around (with a very dry brush). Cleaned the body up real good but, did not paint it. Will try the clear coat on this one one more time....well if this doesn't come out then I gotta get more Herbie decals from the guy on da-bay right away.

Got these tires from Buds and they are soooooooooo sweet! Perfect off white match for Herbie. These colored tires are going to be fun to put on.

Going to Vegas for a Family Vacation with some of our good friends for the weekend. Everyone take care and have fun!

Later, Bob :wave:


----------



## hellonwheels8

Hello Richard 
I forgot to put the 8 Its www.Hellonwheels8.com


----------



## iNdAgRoOvE

I am very late to post but found this thread an d was amazed. A custom afx 55 adapted to a t-jet chassis.


----------



## iNdAgRoOvE

Here is another 50's car with the little oval rear window. I cast it from a Hot Wheels and put it on a tjet chassis. It was fun from beginning to end.


----------



## videojimmy

I was wondering when the "Groovemobiles" would make their appearence here. 
Nice to see they've arrived!


----------



## Bill Hall

Hey Groove! I really dig the rear meats that tuck in properly behind the fenders on your '55. How's she handle? 

Super job on the oval window too. A really nice fit. I'm an aircooled goon from way back.


----------



## clausheupel

*Supercool bug!!!*

Hi Indagroove!

I really love this "new" beetle!!! A nice "Ovali" (that´s what we call ´em over here) was what the HO-slotworld was waiting for too long... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

P.S.: Looking forward to seeing pics of the finished car - especially of her front!


----------



## GM454

A couple of weeks ago Bill Hall posted a pic (in another thread) of his friend's 55 chevy with ghost flames on it. Bill said he couldn't get the ghost flames on the 55 to show up due to his "remedial camera skills". Not sure it is remedial camera skills to blame...those ghost flames are just a pain to get pictures of. 

I decided to try for the ghost flame effect on a TJET body and I have to say that it is no easy task to get a good picture to show the ghost flames. This 66 nova is painted candy red metallic with ghost flames on the sides of the car *and* on the hood. However, I couldn't get the lighting right so the hood flames would show up at the same time as the side flames on the car. The flames become more visible and less visible depending on the angle of light hitting the car.


----------



## Bill Hall

A very pretty car! At least I can see these flames. Is that free hand or a stencil? Either way wow!

Aint it funny how the durn camera pics up every fly spec and fingerprint, yet makes life difficult when we're trying to show something you can plainly see with the naked eye? 

My close up pics have gotten a tad better since I learned how to adjust the Macro setting on our new camera. I still not sure that it isnt some kind of organized conspiracy to screw up my pics. LOL!


----------



## GM454

Bill, the flames are not true freehand on the body or a stencil, but I did "draw" them on my computer using the trusty mouse and then printed them out as decals. The ghost flames on this Nova really show up well to the naked eye in the sunlight, but the bright, harsh sunlight didn't agree so well with the digital camera when I tried that so I had to go back to the artificial light source for those pics.

Getting a digital camera with a good macro setting is a must on getting closeup pics in focus....my camera actually has a macro function and a super macro function on it. The super macro function has a focal length of less than an inch...I think it is something like .7", so you can get really, really close and it will still focus and not have that fuzzy edge look.


----------



## GM454

Bill, since we were talking about getting pictures of ghost images with the cameras...I will hijack this thread for a second to show some "ghost images" I got at the dragstrip a few weeks ago. It was getting dark and I had the flash off on my camera and I guess it made the shutter stay open longer than normal when taking pictures to let more light in. As a result I ended up with some pretty cool (although somewhat blurry) images of some cars leaving the starting line. 

In the first picture you can see a ghost image of a red 4th gen Firebird (if I remember correctly) leaving the line in the lane on the bottom of the pic. The two amber streaks (front marker lights) in the Tower lane- top lane in pic- are all that showed up of a crazy wheelstanding launch of a 1974 nova. 

The bottom picture shows a solo run of a 1962 Pro Mod corvette leaving the line. The picture is pretty blurry but you can make out a ghost image of the front of the car. This 'vette was covering the first 60 feet in under a second...and the track was really greasy that night so they had the clutches really softened up in the Pro mods so they would actually get down the track in a straight line, (in one piece) without laying rubber down for the full 1/8 mile. I actually saw several cars lay rubber down for the full 1/8 mile earlier in the day during qualifying runs. Several of the outlaw 10.5 cars just about hit the wall during qualifying so the pro mod drivers went back and softened up the clutches so they didn't have a white knuckle ride down the track.


----------



## Bill Hall

LOL. I love a good hijacking with pics.

Very cool! I love being at the track at dusk.


----------



## gear buster

*40 with a new look*

Well guys.. Been awhile since I built much. 
I'm back in the swing again :thumbsup: Got some breathin room at the shop. Slammed some of Eds with paint and decided to finish one I started awhile back. Needed a special occasion do get me to dig it out.
Started life as a chrome tyco 1940 ford coupe. Slimmed it down when my dremmel got outta control. It cut off the extensions for the pipes, The top went, the headlights shaved off, Hood front rounded. 
When I finally got the dremmel shut down, I sat and stared at the roofless mess in front of me. I dug into my bag of diecast and pulled out a playin mantis merc convert. Yanked off the top and trimmed it down. Presto. Carson top for the ford . Still wasen't enough. Needed more of the old hotrod look.
What does all old rod have.. Fender skirts and louvers..  
Styrene fender skirts and 4 rows of louvers for a total of 44. The louvers was made by...HHHmmm little elves.. :dude: Take a trip back in time to when hotrods and customs was king.. Enjoy 
This car was built to set beside one of the wildest slots I ever built for a member.Have ya thinkin now Huh..LOL


----------



## Bill Hall

Yeah Buster!!! 
Been waiting patiently on this since the skunk works photo!
Daaaaamn that's purdy! 

Like to see a Willy's done like that as well. Race Ya?!!!!


----------



## JordanZ870

GB, That 4Dee is stunning! Even as an adult, I will chase cars like that on foot just to get another look, eh! :thumbsup: There is just something about a slammed car with mail-slot glass that makes my heart sound like a lumpy cam! 
How about some more pics, hey!

Bill, don't worry, mate! As soon as I am done with the Termite-Delight, I will complete the Rag Willys we were talking about last eve! Thanks to GBs beautiful car, I am even MORE inspired than ever! :thumbsup:
Hmmmm....Rag Willys.......Raggedy Willys! Dang, but this is getting fun! I might have to complete the Willys first!

GB, thank you for such an inspiring car!!!


----------



## tjd241

*Sooo nice*

GB I side with Joe on this one. If it were a 1:1 I'd turn around and try to get a better look.  As a slot car it's amazing... just amazing. And yes, I would like to see it next to your other super-fine ride. dave


----------



## videojimmy

LOVE that redone Tyco! 

awesome!


----------



## gear buster

*thanks*

Bill,

I redone the louvers since you last saw it. Found an easier way.. :thumbsup: Hmm.. Willys build off... Sounds like a contest to me..  What ya say. Anybody game??

Joe,
Glad to help in the inspire catagory. Really I was trying to inspire you into the 1:1 you pic. with the chop and slam. :dude: 
I'm the same as all. I also will turn around and chase down a sweet lookin ride to get up close to a jewel.

TJ,
It's not going to be parked next to mine. This one is going to a shelf in another slot heads house. Lets say house warming...  

VJ,
More to come.. Workin on a radical slammed,chopped...ok. enough info..
BUG...Nothing is safe in my hands. If it has a roof and I have a dremmel. It's comin off.. :freak:


----------



## zanza

*Go-Kart*

All of you guys simply amazed me with your so fine quality customs

Here's my little attempt to recycle the so rare parts left laying on my workbench. Will you recognize what I have used to create this Go-Kart...?

The stinky so-called flames are from a toy from McDonald (as soon as I find good stickers, I'll tear 'em off, I swear)


----------



## Bill Hall

Love it Zanza.

Very high cool facor!


----------



## tjd241

*that's cool...*

It could be a new class of racing. RRPK's... Recycled Rare Parts Karts!!  tjd


----------



## bobhch

gear buster and zanza,

Those are neato kinda slot cars man. Very Cool indeed. I love this place. Keep em Coming.

O.K. just gotta take a break from Godzilla world and work on a few unfinished Willy's projects and talk to a man about some Datsun bodies...Man this hobby is addictive as Hell. :devil: 

Bob


----------



## WesJY

zanza said:


> All of you guys simply amazed me with your so fine quality customs
> 
> Here's my little attempt to recycle the so rare parts left laying on my workbench. Will you recognize what I have used to create this Go-Kart...?
> 
> The stinky so-called flames are from a toy from McDonald (as soon as I find good stickers, I'll tear 'em off, I swear)


thats so cool man! i want one of them!!! :thumbsup:

i have been wanting to make one for tyco.. thanks for the idea!!

Wes


----------



## WesJY

gear - thats one sweet looking willy !! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> gear - thats one sweet looking willy !! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes



Not to be an ARSE hOOOOLE but, Wes I believe that is a Foaty Foard that gear has so nicely done up! :tongue:


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Not to be an ARSE hOOOOLE but, Wes I believe that is a Foaty Foard that gear has so nicely done up! :tongue:


ok!!  lol

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Thanks Squirrel....very cool PIPs!*

Well got my PIPs back from StupidSquirrels today!!!!!!!! Here is the before pics of a couple I sent for the Projects in Progress treatment.

Just want to say that these came out Fantastic. Appreciate the work you did Squirrels on these plastic bodies (usually does JL die cast).

Pics up now....My Floppy Disc camera doesn't show all the fine detail that was done. I love them!!!!!! High Detail rust, painted doors and hoods. Who could ask for anthing more.



















Will put up the after pics next, Bob


----------



## bobhch

Guess everyone is working on their Willy. Bob...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

LOVE the GO CART... I LOVE IT... SELL IT TO ME NOW or be cursed by the slot cars Gods of big bad wanton behavior!


----------



## zanza

VJ are you serious ?
I luv my lil' go-kart for sure, but compared to other realisations in this thread, it's kinda left hand jobey


----------



## bobhch

This guy just came in the mail via Pay Bay win...Had a scratch on the hood that was calling out for a special peace to cover it. Added the yellow rims, white walls, cleaned up the motor and have been racing it on & off tonight. 

I love this Hobby! Slot cars RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 










Peace out, Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Man, you guys have the coolest cars! How cool would it be to cruze around town in that sandlimo?! :thumbsup:


----------



## jas

*Well done all . . .*

[edited] 'Tis the next day ... caveat, if I _missed _ anyone, was by omission, not commission . . .
- - - -

Replying from the bottom up . . . been away for bit, so just wanted to catch up on the nifty rides. For the heck of it, including a link to 1/32 forum, where posted in response to a thread about vintage chassis. Perhaps, a few may find it interesting. Have decided not to post in this forum [HO] any longer, causes too many ruffled feathers . . .

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=186578

*Bob*, _Very _ cool Peace ride, color combo is spot on as well. The Henry J rust car is way cool too.

*zanza*, Very _nicely _ done, very creative on your part as well. Never would have thought of such. Creativity always wins . . .

*GM454*, _Very _ nice work on the Nova. Great color, flames are just right. Guess that's why they're called ghost flames, right? Pintos burn up, don't they? Just kidding ... aggressive looking little ride, very _nicely _ done all round, decals and all. As are many in here, very consistant . . .

*iNdAgRoOvE*, Bugs are cool cars, _really _ like yours, color is just right too. Have a Bug to do some day, think you've helped in color selection, was going to do garden yellow. Nasty looking little 55 too, _very _ nice details, "big fat tires and everything." Some might know whence that phrase comes from.

*slotrod*, As [you] said layout is tight, but looks like you've maximized fun factor in it. Like the Charger too, a _lot_. Also saw you're stuff a post or two up. Like the yellow hotrod as well. 

*Bob*, nice "patina" on the 57, looks race worn, just enough, _very _ nicely done. Will be building your VW one of these days . . .

As usual, enjoyed your alls thread, even though I'm a 1/32 sort. Find it truly neat what you guys do to and with your HO rides.

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## Bill Hall

Deep Purple Jas! Big fat tires and eeeeeverything...

Enjoyed your scratchbuilt works of chassis art as well as the driver impressions. Your craftsmenship always blows my mind! 

Ruffled feathers? Whatever! Wish youd just post here anyway so I dont have to hunt around to find out what your up to. LOL.

Although I dont have space for some 1/32-1/24 toys I follow along for inspiration and try to shrink the cool ideas down to HO when I can.


----------



## sethndaddy

*bringin the topic back to life*

just wanted to throw up some new pictures


----------



## krazcustoms

*Testing...*

Never tried to post pics before. Just seeing if it works.


----------



## sethndaddy

krazcustoms said:


> Never tried to post pics before. Just seeing if it works.


works good, I love that blue skeleton driven car, I saw it years ago on Sluggers website (i have a few on there too).


----------



## krazcustoms

*Some Willys from the past.....*

All of this Willys talk got me going through pics of stuff I did a while back....


----------



## tomhocars

I remember them also Mike.You did them for me.Is it late or early? Tom Stumpf


----------



## krazcustoms

Way too late! I should have been sleeping 2 hours ago. Don't worry, Tom, once I get going again your stuff will be first on the workbench but after that it's time to move on to my 1:1 scale projects!!


----------



## Dragula

Kraz,you still willing to paint my O gauge willy's?Pretty please...?
DRAGjet


----------



## tjd241

*Like this one a lot...*

This one just works for me. Never see this mint green with flames. Sharp Kraz.
nd


----------



## bobhch

*My Herbie...*

Well posting Herbie again. He got messed up but, this time he is finished and done! Well the window isn't glued in yet...almost done! I run it for now...glue later.



















I had this almost done with just a few details left (paint one front headlight, front hood latch and paint the tailights then clear coat it...The Willys' build came and that was all I thought about....woooooo wooooo racing the wheels off of this now along with my other runners.

I feel sorry for people who just put these things in a case (I do) and never run them (I run them) aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah what ya thinkin'? fun, fun, fun!!

Bob...zilla

P.S. Nice Willys krazcustoms....woah real, real, real...etc...nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




krazcustoms said:


> All of this Willys talk got me going through pics of stuff I did a while back....


----------



## tjd241

*Ya done good BOB...*

Looks good... runs good... can't ask much more than that!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nuther dave


----------



## bobhch

*AFX semi trailer stickers bob...zilla style*

Well here is my bob...zilla stickers that I made tonight using Avery Sticker paper. These were fun to make and hope you don't mind all the pictures. 


















































The last picture is the prototype that I printed off on regular paper and scotch taped to an AFX trailer. Will post pictures of the finished project as soon as some get cut out.

I plan on making other types of real Semi trailer stickers (maybe even tonight)? For Example Mooneyes, Yellow trucking...etc. Godzilla flossing his teeth with a flamed out yellow Vega. The possibilities are endless. 

I feel like such a goober for the way I had to print these off. (see pics) first of all I couldn't get a bunch of these to print up at once on a 8 1/2 x 11" standard page. Doh....I could get one to print out the size needed centered in the paper. So then I cut pieces of Avery sticker paper and then scotch tapped them on to the printed standard paper (cutting them a little larger than needed for tape edges) The trick is to not put the tape over the spots that will be printed. 

These came out better than the pics show (Dang Sony Floppy disc digital camera) Now back to making different ones.

Later, Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*My YELLOW truck trailer is DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I was at work thinking about this all day...Now it is done. Yellow stickers made and put on!





































Coke Truck should be a good one with the red AFX cab. I plan on painting an Orange Peterbilt cab later on...much later and doing a different Yellow sticker to go with that.

These pics are some of the ideas that people gave me today. Jack was the first then I naturally thought of Coke. Pepto Bismal will be cool as I have some raindrops on a picture that will make for a nice visual in pink. 

Any suggestions for other trailer stickers I should do? Doesn't mean that I will do them but, you never know.

The backing for off the first correctly sized sticker was used to be put over the next Yellow sticker (see pic) and taped down. This gave me a perfect placement of how to cut out my second sticker.

I basically use my eyeballs to center it all up and then use my sheet metal guide I made today to trim it out with a Hobby Knife. (kids get your parents to do this for you!!!!) or use scissors. I measured up my guide to be a little (not much at all) larger than the desired trailer sticker size as to allow for a final look and trim to get it as close to 100% centered as possible. When cutting out the stickers with a hobby knife it is a good idea to have a hard surface under neath sticker and a good metal (preferably metal) straight edge.

If anyone wants to try this feel free to go right ahead. I don't consider anyone a copy cat because I am copying AFX but, in a different print pattern. 

Would love to see what other people come up with for trailer sticker ideas. I am part lucky and part planning making the stickers color match some what with the afx stock Semi Cab colors. When I get time painting the cabs will be next. Time...nope don't have any....Oh Dang!

Bob...zilla


----------



## krazcustoms

*I've always loved the H.O. Big Rigs*

Great work, Bob. The possibilities are literally endless and I'm sure you can swipe just about ANY logo from the web. You could make a pretty neat truck stop display. By the way, I'm thrilled that someone re-popped the AFX pup trailers. Here are some pics of race team trucks I did a few years ago. I just used corresponding decals made for 1/25 model kits. The US-1 combo is all paint and was a little more complicated.


----------



## *MAYHEM*

Nice work, Bob. You too, kraz. Ummm... I only have one box trailer, anyone want to guess what's on it?


----------



## bobhch

*MAYHEM* said:


> Nice work, Bob. You too, kraz. Ummm... I only have one box trailer, anyone want to guess what's on it?


Kraz that is some talent there...WOW! Nice work and WOW!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

MAYHEM my guess is pretty pink flowers. Am I right? Yes pretty pink flowers! :tongue: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## *MAYHEM*

bobhch said:


> Kraz that is some talent there...WOW! Nice work and WOW!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> MAYHEM my guess is pretty pink flowers. Am I right? Yes pretty pink flowers! :tongue:
> 
> Bob...zilla


Was it THAT obvious? :freak:


----------



## Dragula

*My semi.*

I love my truck.
DRAGjet


----------



## bobhch

*Added my General Lee Trailer pic....*



Dragula said:


> I love my truck.
> DRAGjet


Chris,

Those trailer graphics are Sweet! 36-24-36!!

Never thought about matching a car to a trailer before...well before now. Thanks for the Petty and 71 pics...I was inspired by krazcustoms sweet 18 wheeler rides.










I seriously was thinking about what trucks to make next and wrote down lots of ideas today while at work and taped them to the top of my lunch box cooler. Well one of the ideas was to make small black stickers, with that trucker lady you have on the side of your Dragula Resins trailer, for mudflaps.

Bob...zilla


----------



## cagee

Has anyone bought any of these tow truck kits. It is for listed by the ebay store Ho-Models.
I was wondering if you leave the bed off can hook the aurora trailer that fits the old International Semi the same way. I have the trailer but no truck wondered if that would work for it.
I would have added the link to it but don't know how. :drunk:


----------



## videojimmy

I just bought one... I'll let you know when I get it. It looks just like the RRR version to me, only better. Decals and prepainted roof makes a big difference.

I bought more than a dozen bodies form that seller... haven;t been disappointed yet.


----------



## *MAYHEM*

Haven't bought a tow truck yet, but I just got a Cougar Eliminator and an Xcellerators Ferrari GTO and they were outstanding casts.

If he did his tuck cab from the original there will be a square hole in the back that the trailer will fit into. At least that's the way it is on my original Vibe trucks.


----------



## SCJ

cagee said:


> Has anyone bought any of these tow truck kits. It is for listed by the ebay store Ho-Models.
> I was wondering if you leave the bed off can hook the aurora trailer that fits the old International Semi the same way. I have the trailer but no truck wondered if that would work for it.
> I would have added the link to it but don't know how. :drunk:


The Aurora two truck (which this appears to be a copy of) does NOT have the simulated coupler and reciever hole that the vibe semi has.....but you could cut one in easy enough.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## cagee

SCJ said:


> The Aurora two truck (which this appears to be a copy of) does NOT have the simulated coupler and reciever hole that the vibe semi has.....but you could cut one in easy enough.
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


Thats what i was after. I'm guessin there is enough room to cut the reciever hole. At about three times less for this body than the aurora style body I think i could chance it. 

Hey if it don't work out I could always put the bed on and add another tow truck to the collection.


----------



## sethndaddy

I bought from that guy on ebay too and loved the stuff. I have some pics


----------



## *MAYHEM*

cagee said:


> Thats what i was after. I'm guessin there is enough room to cut the reciever hole. At about three times less for this body than the aurora style body I think i could chance it.
> 
> Hey if it don't work out I could always put the bed on and add another tow truck to the collection.


If it don't work, send me the cab. I got a Porsche 904 that would look good with a truck morph. 

Here's the HO Models Cougar Eliminator:


----------



## Dragula

HO Models is Tom Cammarata from Chandler Arizona,nice guy.
DRAGjet


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> I bought from that guy on ebay too and loved the stuff. I have some pics


I so need to buy one of those cool looking Tow Trucks. Had a red one as a kid and loved it. Only had a couple of T-Jets as I am from the AFX Non Magnatraction time era. My other was a green Willys that got painted Orange and Yellow. 

Well Krazcustoms you have started to make me think. My recent Rebel trailer looks O.K. but, needs a coat of Orange paint just like its Charger Brother. I am off to the garage right now. *pulls off the stickers from Rebel trailer* Rip, Rip, Rip...well actualy they came off pretty easy and may be able to re use them? Just got some Orange paint on the way home and I know how to use it. (just dab a Q-Tip in paint bottle and then spread it around...right?)  

Bob...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

Love that high gloss Cougar... are those gold rims or is the chrome reflecting the color from the rails? 

Looks good!


----------



## *MAYHEM*

videojimmy said:


> Love that high gloss Cougar... are those gold rims or is the chrome reflecting the color from the rails?
> 
> Looks good!


Those are JL pullback wheels that I drilled to fit t-jet axles. They're on there temporarily until I can get some wheels from RRR and/or MEV.

I ordered that body in white as, I usually do, but in this case I had no intention of painting it. I applied the decals with no problems and after a 48 hr drying cycle clear coated with Future. (2 coats) Unfortunately I got an air bubble on the spoiler and I'll have to try to strip that and redo it.


----------



## DaleFan

*Here are some of my attempts*

A/FX Corvette









A/FX Decon Monza









A/FX Can Am Porsche 917-30 hand painted 









Lifelike Brumos Porsche









Lifelike Nissan Z









Tyco 57 Chevy Modified









Tyco Lumina Stocker









Tyco Porsche 917 restoration + decals


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice grouping and great work. I especially like the Brumos and the Z car!


----------



## bobhch

*You can make gold chrome rims from chrome ones*



videojimmy said:


> Love that high gloss Cougar... are those gold rims or is the chrome reflecting the color from the rails?
> 
> Looks good!


Hey Videojimmy,

If you mess around with Clear orange and Clear yellow paint you can come up with a mixture that will make chrome rims look gold.

I read this way back when and did it on some HW cars. I think they said to add a little vinegar also....don't think you need to do that though. 

Nice cars Dalefan. It is nice to see someone who likes to post lots of pictures of some neat idea decal-ed and painted up customs. Keep it up! 

Bob...zilla


----------



## keionius

mrwillysgasser said:


> a couple more
> The reaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COE fire truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/500/6587reaperinside.jpg



Lovin' the reaper. Well done.


----------



## keionius

krazcustoms said:


> All of this Willys talk got me going through pics of stuff I did a while back....




Completely exquisite paintjobs.


----------



## GM454

Another Retro paint scheme-- "Rebel RoadRunner" . AFX Rebel Charger paint scheme on a 71 RoadRunner body for the TJET 500 chassis.


----------



## bobhch

GM454,

Nice looking Rebel #11 slot car & on a T-Jet none the less....Sweet!

Here are a couple of Chevys I just did. The red one is painted candy apple red with Alclad II paint base. Has a real shine to it...better than pic.

Green Vette is a Boyds Testors metalic and has aready seen some serious track time. Well an hour last night. That is serious right? lol The Tyco Vette is almost to fast for my little test track....almost.





































More to come, Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Another Mead classic. Sure is purdy! Cant help myself. I'm naturally biased to orange cars.

"Zilla! Is that the pile of Camaro I sent you a ways back? Truly amazing if it is. Sharp car regardless...she really pops!


----------



## GM454

Thanks Zilla and Bill. The "Rebel RoadRunner" is painted Hemi Orange and I have a few other retro paint schemes planned for that body. Got the decals done but still waiting to get my hands on the correct color paint.

Zilla, I really like the paint on the Camaro and 'Vette, especially the candy red on the Camaro.

Here is another "Rebel" car I finished this week to go with the Rebel RoadRunner. This one is Bobby Wood's "Rebel" 1969 Nova Funny Car....this also fits the TJET 500 chassis.


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> Another Mead classic. Sure is purdy! Cant help myself. I'm naturally biased to orange cars.
> 
> "Zilla! Is that the pile of Camaro I sent you a ways back? Truly amazing if it is. Sharp car regardless...she really pops!


GM454, 

Used to have a 70 Nova 1/1 scale but sold it a while back. Red is my Favorite color and that Nova in red...Killer Man!

Bill,

I hate to say this (realy I do) but, that is an Auto World Camaro body and it really does look way better than the pic shows.

O.K. one more for the road. I used Alclad II over a gloss black Dash body and then hit it with some Testors Model Master: Turn Signal AMB MET paint via Iwata air brush. This is a gold that I use for lots of fades...works well if you put this down first and then hit the front and rear of the car with some Red Metallic, Blue Metallic, Orange Metallic...etc.

I also stripped off the chrome on the headers and gave them a twice brush over with some flat white. The gold rims don't match the body but, I kinda like all the color break up that is going on here. I may use different rims and tires...duno yet? 

Bill should I put some water slide decals on this also...he,he,he Maybe that Black Iron Cross on the rumble seat? I have to say that the rear Wheel Wells on this are like....WAY to big and just wrong. Still this is my roadster and I love it! Vroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom, Vroooooooom, Screeeeeatch. Yeah Baby!



















Hey anyone got pics of this Dash Body with some different rim and tire set ups. Am open to any suggestions on this one. I have a feeling that more gold is gonna be sprayed soon.

I used Alclad II for the first time under this Turn Signal AMB MET paint and it really brightened it up a lot. Regular silver or Chrome Silver Trim paint by Testors will give you a little deeper gold tone. It is all about the paint underneath that changes the lighter Metallics and Candy colors. Gonna have to try some of the golds, as a base, that Kustom Kolors makes (got them all) and see what happens. Lots of options....color change....love it! 

Oooooh how about the Candy Red over this gold...Hmmmmm The bummer is that the Candy Apple Red from Kustom Kolors is only available in the 6 pack at Wally World....oh dang! I need to go to Kustom Kolors web page (the only other way to get their paint) and see if they sell some of these colors singularly. 

Bob...zilla


----------



## GM454

Bob, I have a 1:1 '71 Z-28, so that is why I like the Camaro you did a little more than the 'vette. My Z-28 is bright white with a slight pearl effect to it when in the right light...or at least it was when the paint was fresh on it. Needs some TLC now to get it back in shape.

I used some candy red paint over silver on the 66 Nova with ghost flames that I posted some time ago. It would have really looked killer if I had used some of that Alclad II as the base instead of the silver I used. That candy red Camaro you did is definitely one slick paint job. The candy paint jobs like that are tough to photo and get an accurate representation. I imagine that in person, the paint on your Camaro must look like it is still wet and about a foot deep....super slick and shiny


----------



## bobhch

GM454 said:


> Bob, I have a 1:1 '71 Z-28, so that is why I like the Camaro you did a little more than the 'vette. My Z-28 is bright white with a slight pearl effect to it when in the right light...or at least it was when the paint was fresh on it. Needs some TLC now to get it back in shape.
> 
> I used some candy red paint over silver on the 66 Nova with ghost flames that I posted some time ago. It would have really looked killer if I had used some of that Alclad II as the base instead of the silver I used. That candy red Camaro you did is definitely one slick paint job. The candy paint jobs like that are tough to photo and get an accurate representation. I imagine that in person, the paint on your Camaro must look like it is still wet and about a foot deep....super slick and shiny


You are right about that...hard to photo a Candy Paint job. Wish eveyone would just come over here Saturday and see it. lol Catch a plane and fly on down...no don't Nebraska is dulsville.

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Joez...Woooah that is one sweet slot car! Wait you have not posted pics yet...oh I am waiting baby! 

An tis the paaaaaytion...it's keeping me way, way, wayting....

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

*A 'Nuther Gift!*

"Nuther dave (tjd) sent this beautiful Lola T70 to me. :thumbsup: 
It is a Mev body on a completely 'nuther-ized Aurora chassis with sweet aluminum press-on JW wheels. This is the smallest ho slotcar in my collection.(Shown with an AW chappy for size comparison)
The car is quiet, speedy and smooth. Acceleration response is instant!
I LOVE this Lola!
'Nuther dave, many, many thanks, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Realy Cool Lola Joez....man ND does some nice work! Looks like a Million Bucks...Lucky!

Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Okay Bob...*



bobhch said:


> Hey anyone got pics of this Dash Body with some different rim and tire set ups. Am open to any suggestions on this one.
> Bob...zilla


None of us has any pics and it's very tough to judge like this Bob. I suggest you send one to each of us and let us make some recommendations to you based on what we come up with ourselves. (you asked).... nuther


----------



## tjd241

*Btw....*

Nice customs fellas. Lots of ground to cover here and if I leave anyone out it's the cold medicine talking (got a nasty one... sniff cough-cough aaaachooo) :freak: ....

Dalefan, GM, MrWillys, BobZ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: 

Joe... As always you are very very welcome my friend. nutherD


----------



## WesJY

tjd241 - i like the color on that convertible.. what is it? metallic ? 

:thumbsup:

Wes

nevermind my bad - i didnt scroll up to see that convertible that was made by bob. sorry.. 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

You sure are getting tricky with the paints, Bob!
One of the best looking "stock" roadsters I have ever seen.
As far as filling the rear with rubber goes, I sometimes use afx drag rears or (since you are painting these bods) laying a piece of styrene against the inside of the bod to fill the wheel-well. I use thin stock, go as low as I need to and simply file a groove for the axle to pass through. This trick really spiffs up the bod! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

*Hot Rod Meats*

Hey 'Zilla, The Hot Rod's rear screw post will take a huge amout of trimming. You can take a bit off the front too. Install your sillyputty and have at it! Keep in mind you'll have to take a slice off the rear screw apron on the chassis to get it to tuck under the rear valence. Watch your screw length if ya take a mile out. Ya dont wanna wind it through the trunk lid! Of course you'll lose the vintage Jack Rabbit stance and wind up with a more level stance.

Your pull back conversion wheels would be a natural for this application. You'll need to ditch the LWB position up front and run the truck/hotrod axle hole to keep the pick up geometry correct, and the guide pin will take a nip or two to prevent high cenering and snagging. It's not uncommon to take a coil off the p/u springs when you raise the front axle so's to rid yourself of the starting line jitters. Soften it just a tad.

Is dat an AW chassis I see?! Too upsize the rear wheels and tires after you've whittled the post, the big pinion has to go! If ya dont, it'll be too leggy and wont have a lot of hole. The 9 tooth setup provdides the right amount of tire fry with the big meats and gives you a usable power curve for technical layout like "Lost Vegas".

The old HR bod was fairly thin and light and hugs the chassis nicely when you fidget the posts down. Having the wheels/tires out board and the body work to a minimum makes the old girl a nice handling bucket that has stood the test of time. Hands down my favorite T-jet body due to it's inherent versatility. I'll try and send ya some pics tonight Bob.


----------



## bobhch

*I have more Dash roadster bodies...gonna do one HT way now via "U" GUYS!*

Wes: Yep it is Metallic...read post #389 (if you haven't done so already)

Nuther: That cold sounds bad...take care and hope you feel better soon!

Joez: Thanks for the compliments on my goldish yellow stock roadster. The styrene sounds like a winner for the rear wheel fill along with the groove for the axle.

Bill: Screw post gonna get chop, chop....I have a bunch of these Dash bodies....gonna do a before (already done) and a after (needs to be done) roadster now. I will come back here and read more on your details as I go Bill.










Just like the Willy's build off...this thread has challenged me to make a quality car now. Thanks everyone for all the ideas...pushing me in the right direction you are. This red Dash body is ready for the Sacraficial vat (pickle jar) of Pine Sol...his other Dash roadster friends may be next! 

Bob...zilla


----------



## Marty

Bob-zilla - Awesome color on the Hot Rod!! Very reminiscent of the Lime Gold Metallic from a few years ago!

Marty


----------



## bobhch

*I love paint!*



Marty said:


> Bob-zilla - Awesome color on the Hot Rod!! Very reminiscent of the Lime Gold Metallic from a few years ago!
> 
> Marty


I need to sell something now and get money in my Paypal account...this seems like a great deal on candy paints...4 oz. each bottle....compared to 1 oz. of Alclad Transparent or Kustom Kolor Transparent paints.










I like paint...lots of paint!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CREATEX-AUTO-AI...yZ134555QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Has anyone painted with this brand of paint. It seems to me like you just put it in your airbrush and spray over a pre painted base coat...yeah!

Bob...zilla


----------



## skrcustoms

I've tried those paints before. Personally I didn't like them. I couldn't thin the paint to my liking, my fault not the paint. The alclad paint is good. Try spazstix paints, they are similar to alclad. They can be picked up on ebay and some hobby shops. They are also already thinned. I don't recommend these unless you have a garage or are painting outdoors. Keep good ventilation going and wear a respirator.


----------



## bobhch

skrcustoms said:


> I've tried those paints before. Personally I didn't like them. I couldn't thin the paint to my liking, my fault not the paint. The alclad paint is good. Try spazstix paints, they are similar to alclad. They can be picked up on ebay and some hobby shops. They are also already thinned. I don't recommend these unless you have a garage or are painting outdoors. Keep good ventilation going and wear a respirator.


The spazstix paints sound good. Do all my painting in my garage with all the doors open. Thanks for the heads up on the paint I found on the paybay. I still may try it as there are so many colors to choose from. Kinda expensive and may just try to find them at local Auto Body suppy shop and try one first.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## skrcustoms

Take some small jars with you. I've heard of body shops giving away some paint. The amount that we use is next to nothing to them.


----------



## keionius

*My skull cruzr*

Here is a pic of my first custom slot. The pic is a little fuzzy.(because of joez's dumb camera) It started as a Dash modified. I sectioned away the nose and grafted pieces in from a HW Boneshaker DC.(all plastic, baby! :thumbsup: ) The AW chassis sports Spec chassis rear wheels and a set of tyco narrows up front. This little car is a rocket and was quite fun to build!
(I will try to get better pics later on)


----------



## WesJY

keionius said:


> Here is a pic of my first custom slot. The pic is a little fuzzy.(because of joez's dumb camera) It started as a Dash modified. I sectioned away the nose and grafted pieces in from a HW Boneshaker DC.(all plastic, baby! :thumbsup: ) The AW chassis sports Spec chassis rear wheels and a set of tyco narrows up front. This little car is a rocket and was quite fun to build!
> (I will try to get better pics later on)


yeah man!! thats a bada$$ looking rod !! will wait til you get better pictures!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

keionius, That looks like a fun ride!

Well messed around with this Dash body today. Cut off part of the rear body post, removed the front post and moved it to let the rear wheels center (was not center before), Trimmed the chassis up as needed, took some AJs rims and shortened them up on my belt sander and then fine sanded them smooth, used my hand mandrill to drill holes in front of the seat to remove this lower portion of the underside of body (this allowed me to get the front end down as it was the lowest point under body, removed some back side plastic from some front pull back rims to bring them in correctly, and then snapped these pics.























































The gold one is stock hight. Notice the difference in the front end? Rear lowered also...

I want to thank everyone that gave me suggestions on this body to get this where it is now. Looking forward to lowering the rear roll bar by just making one from wire and painting it. It is way to high now! "On Second thought I may put a top on it after seeing one recently posted with a white top...Edit"

Bob...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

a few from gear busters shop


----------



## JordanZ870

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYOUTEEEEFUL! :thumbsup: Can you say a bit about the 40?


----------



## jack0fall

joez870 said:


> BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYOUTEEEEFUL! :thumbsup: Can you say a bit about the 40?


What he said.... :thumbsup: x 10

Jeff


----------



## bobhch

Those are Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat! Love that red 40 and the roadster paint job is also way cool! 

The white top gave me an idea for mine. Was going with the roll bar and driver till your top sparked my brain. Blue Candy paint all around with white stipes on the top like the buggys. There is a Willys 1/24th model out now done up like that on the box and after seeing it at my local Hobby Store have wanted to use that paint scheme....now I will...thanks for posting!

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

bobhch said:


> keionius, That looks like a fun ride!
> 
> Well messed around with this Dash body today. Cut off part of the rear body post, removed the front post and moved it to let the rear wheels center (was not center before), Trimmed the chassis up as needed, took some AJs rims and shortened them up on my belt sander and then fine sanded them smooth, used my hand mandrill to drill holes in front of the seat to remove this lower portion of the underside of body (this allowed me to get the front end down as it was the lowest point under body, removed some back side plastic from some front pull back rims to bring them in correctly, and then snapped these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gold one is stock hight. Notice the difference in the front end? Rear lowered also...
> 
> I want to thank everyone that gave me suggestions on this body to get this where it is now. Looking forward to lowering the rear roll bar by just making one from wire and painting it. It is way to high now! "On Second thought I may put a top on it after seeing one recently posted with a white top...Edit"
> 
> Bob...zilla


Bob, try the plastruct rod for rollbars, works great! Bend 'em up, paintem, poke it through the holes and scorch it with yer iron. Done.


----------



## JordanZ870

Flamin' hot Vegachips.......tastey!


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> Bob, try the plastruct rod for rollbars, works great! Bend 'em up, paintem, poke it through the holes and scorch it with yer iron. Done.



That sounds like a good idea...plastic rules! I may have offended half the board by just mentioning the word Wire (metal substance). lol

http://www.plastruct.com/Home.html Here is an online ordering page direct from plastruct. They have it all. :wave: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Bob, We use wire...s'ok! (paperclips work great too!)
I have used the plastruct for rollbars myself. I will select a size for the cage and a smaller size that matches the I.D of the tubing to make "pins". Works great! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

*Halloween's coming*

halloweens coming so I am starting my projects.


----------



## Bill Hall

Lucky #13! 
Cool Daddy. Where'd ya get the goblin driver?

Cant wait to see what crawls outta' yer crypt!


----------



## JordanZ870

LOL! That is going to be a FUNky slotcar! 
From the mind of Ed...... :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Bill Hall said:


> Lucky #13!
> Cool Daddy. Where'd ya get the goblin driver?
> 
> Cant wait to see what crawls outta' yer crypt!


Its actually a Nightmare before Christmas exculsive car that Disney made. I think it was a McDonalds diecast.


----------



## keionius

I like it.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Santa came last week*

Well 'Nuther Dave has some kind of funky cold. I'm thinkin this virus affected his judgement a bit. Apparently he was near death and started to liquidate his wordly goods. Joe got a really cool Lola. Lookee what I got!

I recieved the nifty Lime 904 that Nuther had posted a ways back plus a box of other goodies. :woohoo: 

Let's just say that the camera doesnt do this baby justice. Typically it's hard to "pic up" the flop in metallic paints, but believe when I say this thing glows like a June bug.

Not only is thing purdy but it runs like a sewing machine. Wisper quiet, super responsive... almost spooky especially with the Penn Valley hides all way 'round. This thing glides like a curling stone.

It's got more coast than an eight day clock. That took some getting used to as I dont run my stock/collector T-jets but once a month or so and most of my customs have a lot of grunt and natural braking due to upgraded magnets and overkill armatures. Ya definately gotta plan ahead with this smoothie. 

Tried the ole 80 ohm controller with marginal success and thus switched to a 40 ohm. This seemed to keep me out of the ditch and right side up. Fortunatly Nuther slathered her up with future so she's no worse for wear and tear.  

Truly a joy just to look at, and a gentle reminder of what an old school, non traction assist car should run like. :thumbsup: 

Thanks 'Nuther!


----------



## tjd241

*Don't think about it for a nuther second!!*

You are more than welcome Bill. :thumbsup: ... I consider it an honor to have one from my humble herd grazing out there with some of yours. Part of the enjoyment I draw from this hobby is the sharing of information and camaradarie. You and Joe have shared plenty with us... the way I look at it you guys deserve this and more!! nd

BTW: Speaking of sharing... I have also been on the receiving end of some pretty FINE little automobiles from some of our very own members. It's a 2-way street!!!! Some from this country... some from abroad. Once I get my rump outta low gear and finish'em off I'll post up!!!! I'll say this much, these are some of the nicest castings I've ever worked on. More soon !


----------



## neophytte

*What makes a good cast?*



tjd241 said:


> I'll say this much, these are some of the nicest castings I've ever worked on. More soon !


Hiya,

I'm experiementing with casting at the moment (you may have seen some of my early work way back on page 1 and 2 of this thread) - I was just curious as to what you consider makes a good cast?

Cheers

Richard (in Australia) :wave:


----------



## bobhch

I love that 904....bigtime!

Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Nuther's druthers...*



neophytte said:


> I was just curious as to what you consider makes a good cast?


I like a smooth finish and crisp lines (minimal sanding means I won't erase body details or alter it's geometry if I choose to paint it, thus wiping away what the caster has tried so hard to reproduce), and I like windows that are not molded in (but that's just *me*). I also prefer that if it's for a tjet that it be the general size of most tjets (scale-wise). I like all kinds of slot cars, but I only collect tjets, so I look forward to running and displaying all of my cars together. nd


----------



## *MAYHEM*

I'm not a big fan of the slosh cast method. It often leaves thin spots in places and thick spots in others I also have a few that are thicker on one side than the other or unnecassarily top heavy. Take the time to make a full mold, inside and out. This makes for a much better cast. I also like clear windows, that's hard to do with slosh cast bodies. Not impossible, just dificult.

Crisp details. Badges, grills, headlights, tail lights, scoops, vents should all have nice clean lines, makes it easier to paint them and just makes the overall appearance that much better. And when possible leave the scoops and vents open.

Fit and finish. Check your original against the chassis you intend it for and make sure the wheelbase fits right. Make sure the wheelwells arent going to be oversized. Make sure you have the clearance to make the body sit right on the chassis. Nothing turns me off faster than seeing a gorgeous body on a chassis with it's nose jacked sky high and no room to lower it. 

A lot of people like molded in color, it's easy to finish without a lot of paint work. Personally, whatever color it is, I'm likely going to paint it the way I want it. To me it just looks better painted than molded in color.

Fit the body for a chassis that is popular for racing. T-jet stuff always works these days. Mounting bodies on a Tomy Turbo F1 chassis is not a great idea. No one but me is willing to race them. Nice for shelf queens but I like to race too.

Don't be afraid to do something really radical. I can guarantee you something totally off the wall and different will catch my eye quicker than the "same-mold-same-mold". Case in point. I just got a VW Karman Ghia from Alfaslot1/Giperjet. It's a spyder version that has been morphed with a Porsche 910k in the back. (Thanks, Greg) I've got a few of his bodies and while I like pretty much everything he puts out, the radical stuff like this makes me jump.

Be patient. I have recieved bodies before that were warped, this often comes from being in a rush and taking it out of the mold before the resin has completely set.

Be VERY patient. Casting takes time to master and you're going to screw up more than a few. I know I tried it myself and ended up giving it up for a while.

My 2 bucks worth, hope it helps.


----------



## *MAYHEM*

I really need to get busy. I have about a dozen projects that need finishing and all these that I haven't even started. I need a slave driver to crack a whip over me. Volunteers?


----------



## coach61

*MAYHEM* said:


> I really need to get busy. I have about a dozen projects that need finishing and all these that I haven't even started. I need a slave driver to crack a whip over me. Volunteers?



And a box of bodies sitting on my desk, geez your almost as far behind as I am....Get to work ya wanker, or it will be the whip for you...



Coach! :wave:


----------



## *MAYHEM*

Tanks, Coach!

Oooo! My helmet's stuck.


----------



## T-Jet Racer

neophytte said:


> I've just started moulding and casting, so mine are a bit rough, a couple of unfinished BMW 2002's ...


yea too ruff for you, better send all of them here to me, Thanks


----------



## Marty

*MAYHEM* said:


> I need a slave driver to crack a whip over me. Volunteers?


Apparently you aren't married.  

Anyway.... who makes the Metro? Is it for a T-Jet?

Marty


----------



## *MAYHEM*

Marty said:


> Apparently you aren't married.
> 
> Anyway.... who makes the Metro? Is it for a T-Jet?
> 
> Marty


The Nash is from Alfaslot1 (now known as Giperjet on ebay) It is indeed for t-jet and I think it will look pretty damn sweet with the wheels tucked nice and neat up under the fenders. Add some cream and turquoise paint and it'll be a real peach.


----------



## T-Jet Racer

keionius said:


> Here is a pic of my first custom slot. The pic is a little fuzzy.(because of joez's dumb camera) It started as a Dash modified. I sectioned away the nose and grafted pieces in from a HW Boneshaker DC.(all plastic, baby! :thumbsup: ) The AW chassis sports Spec chassis rear wheels and a set of tyco narrows up front. This little car is a rocket and was quite fun to build!
> (I will try to get better pics later on)


need a better pic of that one it look great!


----------



## keionius

I'll see what i can do about a better pic.


----------



## neophytte

tjd241 said:



> I like a smooth finish and crisp lines (minimal sanding means I won't erase body details or alter it's geometry if I choose to paint it, thus wiping away what the caster has tried so hard to reproduce), and I like windows that are not molded in (but that's just *me*). I also prefer that if it's for a tjet that it be the general size of most tjets (scale-wise). I like all kinds of slot cars, but I only collect tjets, so I look forward to running and displaying all of my cars together. nd


Thanks for your thoughts - the only TJet I have recreated so far is a BMW 2002. You can see the progress on my HO hobby page:

http://routedtrack.hobby-site.com/html/cars.html

I'm anticipating seperatly molded windows, but am having trouble getting the clear plastic compound from my supplier in Qld (apparently it's classified as 'dangerous' and has to come via road to Perth, WA - which adds to cost considerably!!).

Cheers

Richard


----------



## tjd241

*bump... I see yer customs and raise ya a few...*

I have been on the receiving end of some pretty sweet trades. This HO Artisan body was included with a recent trade with our own joeZ. :woohoo: It was dark blue to start and I hesitated to paint it due to the quality of the casting. I thought... should I dood-it??... yeah I dood-it. The rear bumper had the tail lights molded onto it, but I couldn't get them to fit all together, so I clipped them off and filled the holes. Other than that it's just a quick paint job. thanks Joe! It's a treasured item in my fleet now. 

(btw: Kinda looks like somebody's avitar we know don't it?)


----------



## tjd241

*From Germany and our friend Claus...*

Here are 3 bodies I really enjoyed working on. T-Jet sized, crisp lines, different styles than off-the-shelf stuff, and the result of a trade on the heavy side with a really nice guy. (Claus you loaded me up good).

First up... Lancia Fulvia


----------



## tjd241

*Next up...*

One of Claus' that I have admired for a long time. MGA Coupe.


----------



## tjd241

*Last but not least (and hopefully not the last ever)...*

The NSU TT. In race trim with the trunk cast open like the 1:1 racers do to increase air flow to the air cooled engines. Pretty slick eh? Thanks Claus. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*So...*

What's everybody else been up to??? nuther


----------



## cagee

I just finished my first custom. Finally got up the nerve to try it. Built a monster truck out of a diecast body i bought last year on the after Christmas Clearance Rack. Used the big wheels and tires and mounted on a tjet goes around the track pretty good.

Here's a pic with the web cam. I'll add a pic tommorrow when i find out where my wife hid the camera.


----------



## neophytte

tjd241 said:


> Here are 3 bodies I really enjoyed working on. T-Jet sized, crisp lines, different styles than off-the-shelf stuff, and the result of a trade on the heavy side with a really nice guy. (Claus you loaded me up good).
> 
> First up... Lancia Fulvia


Oh yea, Claus makes some great bodies - even my non-slothead friends were amazed 

Richard


----------



## Bill Hall

Daaaang those are suh-weeeet Nuther!

Words fail me at this late hour...so I'll just drool a while.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Sweet I hadn't seen that one

Roger Corrie


----------



## bobhch

ND,

Nice handfull of slots....they look so, so, so COOL! 

Bob...zilla


----------



## Slott V

Do lexans count? This is the only thing I've done custom lately:

Mercedes C9 .007 Thunderbolt body but I put Ford Fusion headlights and grill similar to a Rolex Grand-Am Ford protoype.
Back wing says: "Where the Rubber Meets the Road"  



















Daytona 2000 Champion Viper GTS.R is a work in progess:



















-Scott V.


----------



## WesJY

SlottV - i like that red viper !! thats a sharp looking car! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Do They Count?...*

Heck yeah Lexans count!!! Those are some really nice ones to boot!! :thumbsup: nd


----------



## grungerockjeepe

*The Beast, version 2.0*

I showed the original version of this custom about a year ago. For those who havent seen it before, I was using tyco turbo hopper/quad tires on lifelike rims all around, and the chassis is a highly modified Matchbox Speedtrack--the only thing with a thin front section allowing huge front tires to not swallow up half the track. The body is my one of my own resin casts based off a matchbox '98 wrangler. The whole thing was done as a replica of my own '00 Jeep TJ. It looked cool and ran good the first time around, but I wanted a slightly different look. 

So I found a source of brand new, soft and sticky AFX 4-gear/specialty tires, the big fat honkin ones from the peace tank and roarin rolls. I scored 4 of them and 4 of the big ansen sprint mags (my fave wheel of all time, both on slots and the real thing) but the rims had the thick shoulder as used with the narrower tires. A quick grind down of the shoulders and the tires were ready to mount. I ran into some clearance problems with the tires rubbing the rear part of the chassis, as well as catching on the pickups. So I beveled off the edges of the insides of the tires for a nice free wheeling fit. I used the front axle from a JL tuff ones, giving it independent front tire rotation. Its totally necessary, since those front tires have a lot of grip and it was really binding thru the turns. Since the front axle mounts in the body, and the pickups dont have a lot of travel, I used a longer front screw and left a little slack in it, allowing the front part of the chassis a little up and down play for maximum pickup connectivity. 

Now as you can see, its a monstrosity. It actually handles well, and runs fairly fast. And as the front view shows, it all fits on a regular track but barely. Ive done a lot of custom slots, but this one is once again my all time favorite. Enjoy!


----------



## satellite1

Some of my conversions made from miniy lindys,hot wheels , JL and the security and police are made from a cheap plastic scenery kit.


----------



## bobhch

satellite1,

Glad to see that you were smart enough to have all that security to protect Richard at KFC. Yeah that is fast food aright.....Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrr....got the chicken bucket Maw. Yessssssssssssssss I got der' potaters also. lol

Bob...zilla

P.S. Spell check...why bother when you are talking Nascar *******.....


----------



## satellite1

Bigger picture from one of the mini lindys conversion.....have several boxed...waiting for slot wake up


----------



## satellite1

Mini Lindy Pick Up with camper top from 70`s Matchbox diecast


----------



## satellite1

that`s not a conversion :lol: that`s my real car. 71 Plymouth Satellite


----------



## tjd241

*I'm telling Bill.*



bobhch said:


> I got der' potaters. Bob...zilla


Nice group o'custums Sat1... Great work. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## Slott V

satellite1 said:


> Bigger picture from one of the mini lindys conversion.....have several boxed...waiting for slot wake up












A friend of mine in high school had one of these back in 1979. Same color too! It was a total party van. Kick-Ass. :dude:


----------



## bobhch

*Kick-Ass is right...that green machine has party written all over it!*



Slott V said:


> A friend of mine in high school had one of these back in 1979. Same color too! It was a total party van. Kick-Ass. :dude:


Nice van man! Bruce Gavins did it and I won this body off Paybay months ago. These rims and chassis came with it (just won another Auction to get the required Allen wrench for these rims...finally). Will be way different just have not done anything with it yet. 

Mini Lindys are very nice castings. Love your pics of them done as slots and your 1/1 scale car also.

Wish they made stuff like this today in 1/1 size. Seems like the good ol days are gone though. Oh dang!




























Bob...zilla


----------



## cagee

Finally got some pics of truck. I had a great time doing it. Its my first and hope to do many more customs.


----------



## T-Jet Racer

That Viper Is Hot!!!


----------



## bobhch

cagee said:


> Finally got some pics of truck. I had a great time doing it. Its my first and hope to do many more customs.



Hey cagee that truck is realy jacked up man. Nice work on the pick up shoes and slot pin extended. 

Would look sweet with some tooth picks and some big Ford flags!

Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!

Bob...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

any pics of the chassis?


----------



## cagee

I extended the pickup shoes and for axles I use finishing nails from the home depot. They fit perfectly. I also used a finishing nail for the guide pin. Still working on keep the front tires from walking back and forth I think I'll use some brass bushings.


----------



## WesJY

hey cagee! that truck is so cool!!! good job man!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy

Cagee, that chassis is wild looking. awesome work


----------



## videojimmy

very impressive Cagee!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Thats pretty cool, Cagee... 

Dontcha think you couldve used a braided wire pickup system though? It'd outlast soldering on such thin pieces of metal.


----------



## cagee

grungerockjeepe said:


> Thats pretty cool, Cagee...
> 
> Dontcha think you couldve used a braided wire pickup system though? It'd outlast soldering on such thin pieces of metal.


Actually I hadn't thought about that. Thats probably a better idea than the pickup shoes. :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

cagee said:


> Actually I hadn't thought about that. Thats probably a better idea than the pickup shoes. :thumbsup:


You can get a roll of copper desoldering braid at radio shack for under a cinco. Works perfect for replacing the stock braids on the microscalextric cars I have. And when I do another lifted jeep or truck like that yellow one using a matchbox chassis, Im gonna try a braid rig on it. Should be easier to set up.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Twin Screw*

This rumpled old semi is now powered by a magnatraction dual drive chassis.
I havent worked out the details of the mudflaps and rear guide pin yet.

I spent extra time on the gear lapping so it's very smooth. Runs super quiet on Penn Valley silicones. Not sure what I'm gonna do with this thing as it's suprisingly fast and tends to sling the trailer with abandon. Gonna put the light back in it and hopefully slow it down just a bit.

It's still in the R&D phase. The rear mudflaps and guide have to be modified so it's not a snap in application. The rear of this tractor was mussed up anyway so the bits got deleted.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I noticed the gear set up, how do the wheels turn in the same direction? Does the center gear for the rear wheels turns not turn the axels in opposite directions? I like the idea of tandem wheels pulling. Just wandering? Thanks, Randy


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nevermind, I got too excited!!! Too many gears turning, but I likes it!!!


----------



## videojimmy

Could you imagine that baby with a mean green armature and some poly magnets?

I want one, how much to get you to build on for me Bill?


----------



## WesJY

Bill Hall said:


> This rumpled old semi is now powered by a magnatraction dual drive chassis.
> I havent worked out the details of the mudflaps and rear guide pin yet.
> 
> I spent extra time on the gear lapping so it's very smooth. Runs super quiet on Penn Valley silicones. Not sure what I'm gonna do with this thing as it's suprisingly fast and tends to sling the trailer with abandon. Gonna put the light back in it and hopefully slow it down just a bit.
> 
> It's still in the R&D phase. The rear mudflaps and guide have to be modified so it's not a snap in application. The rear of this tractor was mussed up anyway so the bits got deleted.


thats so cool! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Aurorist1973

Here's one conversion-vehicle I made:
Liebherr excavator (H0 plastic kit from Kibri) on MM Thunderplus with truck-wheels.
Unfortunately, it's running too fast...maybe I'm going to change something with the gears.










Greetings,
Frank


----------



## videojimmy

VERY nice Frank


----------



## Bill Hall

*Thanks guys!*

Hill Top: The large wheel dually requires the use of the idler due to tire spacing. A physical impossibility so to speak without the extra spacing. A while back we saw some spy pics of a small wheeled tractor from somewhere's "down under". It used direct coupled driven gears (no idler). This was possible due to the use of stock T-jet rims and tires. Although it wasnt pictured one would have to assume that the chassis rear pinion plate was modified to accept a crown gear flipped over to the right side. I may do one these, but as of yet havent decided what the application would be. Kinda like to have a plan/body in mind before I do the excercise.

Wes: Seemed like the natural evolution from the big wheeled, four gear dually like the Woody bus. I knew it was gonna be a close fit, and it did come up just short of snapping in without modifying the body. Dangit! It's a gas to run! 

VJ: You have mail!

Notes: I had started to play with the semi and found that when the pickups were sprung to the limit and the tractor ripped like a wet cat when solo; it would stutter and buck with the added counter-ballance of the trailer. I noted that the floating rear duals were set in that oblong slot that allowed the forward driven wheels to become a fulcrum. Originally thought about placing a proper axle tube to remove the teetery slop and fix it as it was, but that didnt coincide with the original idea of a real twin screw semi; which had popped into my head while working the bugs out of the dually Woody Bus.

So being as how I've been under the weather with some super virus, and restlessly knocking about on a pseudophed trip. It seemed like the thing to do at the time. Now that the R&D is done it takes about an hour or two to build. I had to bust the side gussets off the gear plate and reposition them to help support/square the rear chassis module when the gear plate is snapped on. It had a tendency to pull the forward part of rear module up and skewing the crown gear mesh. Although not a problem with the T-jet and second generation (rear screw added) four gear versions it was quite pronounced with the Magnatrac.


----------



## cagee

Frank that looks awesome. I had been thinking of doing one of those myself.


----------



## T-Jet Racer

Aurorist1973 said:


> Here's one conversion-vehicle I made:
> Liebherr excavator (H0 plastic kit from Kibri) on MM Thunderplus with truck-wheels.
> Unfortunately, it's running too fast...maybe I'm going to change something with the gears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> Frank


I would put lights in the cab and a resistor across the the connection. that should slow it down


----------



## bobhch

*I love this thread....love it I tell yah!*

Frank, 

That is a one cool electric Digger man!

Bill,

Woah that semi is like 16 Wheeler crazy dude. Just needs a Bob...zilla sticker on the trailer now.










Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Frank,
> 
> That is a one cool electric Digger man!
> 
> Bill,
> 
> Woah that semi is like 16 Wheeler crazy dude. Just needs a Bob...zilla sticker on the trailer now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...zilla


waiting for a new pic..... you plan to sit there and show us the sticker??? hurry up just kidding  looking good so far..

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*me....me....me......Marsha, Marsha, Marsha.....*

Wes,

Here is the sticker (actually this is just a picture of my prototype on paper before I printed them up on sticker paper and needs to be cut down on bottom).....on one of my trailers...It doesn't always have to be about me all the time...just seems that way. LOL

Bill.....You don't have to use that Bob...zilla one...I'm going to make some Hooters trailer stickers soon....yah can wait a bit right?

Wes doesn't mind. Har, har, har.....



















This image is just a little to large and need to shrink it down a skosh...I size them approximately 1.257 x 4.382 to fit the AFX trailer sides. Just printed this out and it is going to be perfect for my "Las Zillas Raceway" layout! 

Thanks Nuther Dave for my track name sake. :dude: See what you all miss out on when you don't go to chat on Wed.

Will post pics of this Hooters trailer when I get this done sometime this weekend. 

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bob, cool stickers man!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Gee Bob... I was hoping that you'd work on that "Model Murdering" Logo/sticker I was hinting at a while back.  

I was holding out for some shameless promotion... :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> Gee Bob... I was hoping that you'd work on that "Model Murdering" Logo/sticker I was hinting at a while back.
> 
> I was holding out for some shameless promotion... :thumbsup:


Bill,

Sometimes you gotta Knock me in the head with a sledge hammer...Bam....oh yeah the hint....I remember now.










This is what we have to work with so far. Kinda went with the Old West theme here. I will make up a few more different styles and you can pick the ones you like and/or give me some "HINTS" on what else you would like to see. Color preference?  

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Cool Bob, You'll be handsomely rewarded!

How about Old english or Old German script for the MM. I really liked your "Bobhch"
script that you superimposed on the rear of "Pedro" the Willys p/u when he was purple.

Then "Rest In Pieces" below.


----------



## bobhch

Here she is in all her beauty! Hooters viva Las Vegas baby!










Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Here she is in all her beauty! Hooters viva Las Vegas baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...zilla


wow that looks professionally done by a factory! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like the logo's!!! Truck looks cool!!! Can you buy any type of glossy paper to print on, that has the adhesive back? Thanks, Randy


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> wow that looks professionally done by a factory! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Factory Bob...zilla baby! LOL Thanks for the compliment Wes.

Anyone can do this with an art program and a computer. I just find picks from searches on Google or design them, resize to fit...Bam you got a AFX trailer sticker.

If you want to just get copies of some thing you think would be a good sticker for your layout then you can also just mount a bunch of stuff on an 8 1/2" x 11" piece of standard paper. Take that into a copy store and get copies made on sticky back paper via color copy machine. 

I have this old Faller brick pattern sheet that is the perfect candidate to turn into a sticker. Instant bricks for my future buildings. Let your imagination go wild.

Hilltop, I believe you can find glossy at a Office Depot store or simular office supply store. 

Wayne on E-Pay also makes great AFX reproduction stickers and I believe they are printed on gloss paper. Waynes stickers are High Quality and when it comes to getting reproduction sticker he is the man to go to. I have bought tons of them from him. Well not tons but, bunches.  

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

*Daaaang! So fine!*

Jebus that's a nice looking rig Bob. I really like the color coordination.


----------



## hellonwheels8

Y'all know I make a lot of bodies. But I am kind of new at the customize thing. Here is an attempt on a Ferrari Enzo. Hope you like it.
Helen.
Some of my other bodies. :wave: 
http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee186/hjarrells/Resin bodies/


----------



## neophytte

Nice work on the Enzo! My first cast of the same car can be seen on my site:

http://routedtrack.hobby-site.com/html/cars.html

It still remains in the same state, although I've made some better casts since 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Slot Dawg

I bought a few of these Enzo's from Helen (along with others). I love them (Nice work Helen). Richard, do you sell bodies or just cast for personal use?


----------



## hellonwheels8

Thanks Richard. This was the first die cast conversion I did (about a year or so ago). Taken me that long to get the nerve to try my hand at Customizing my own. I usually just pay other people to paint them for me - LOL.
http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee186/hjarrells/Resin bodies/


----------



## micyou03

You did a great job Hellon!!


----------



## neophytte

Hi,

I'm intending to sell them, but being in Australia means a lot of you will pay more to the Postie than to me ... I've also got to get the quality up a bit, they are not up to par yet, and I suspect it just means more practice. But if you're keen, send me a message on my website and I'll see if I can fulfill your requirements:

http://routedtrack.hobby-site.com/html/comment.html

I just picked up a Ferrari 250LM that I hope to work on this weekend 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Crimnick

Rich...you need to talk cam into doing those LED cars up and getting them on the bay...

those were very cool...I'd buy a couple for sure... :thumbsup:


----------



## neophytte

I think he *did* sell a couple, but the parts were expensive compared to the price of the car - for those of you wanting to see 'light heaven': 

http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&topic_id=1149994830

And the 'disco track':

http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&topic_id=1153479090

Cam does some cool stuff 

He'll probably send a circuit diagram on request ... 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## hellonwheels8

Thanks Micyou


----------



## clausheupel

*Kinda weird, eh?*



neophytte said:


> I think he *did* sell a couple, but the parts were expensive compared to the price of the car - for those of you wanting to see 'light heaven':
> 
> http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&topic_id=1149994830
> 
> And the 'disco track':
> 
> http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&topic_id=1153479090
> 
> Cam does some cool stuff
> 
> He'll probably send a circuit diagram on request ...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Richard


...just scrolled down the build pictorial and scratched my head when seeing this pic:










Just wondering what the heck this guy is doing on (or around) his work bench when not working on slots...!? :freak: 

Otherwise a cool build thread (I was tinkering with LED´s myself a couple years ago)! :thumbsup: 

Claus


----------



## zanza

Maybe that downunder wives are more "comprehensive" LOL


----------



## WesJY

hellonwheels8 said:


> Y'all know I make a lot of bodies. But I am kind of new at the customize thing. Here is an attempt on a Ferrari Enzo. Hope you like it.
> Helen.
> Some of my other bodies. :wave:
> http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee186/hjarrells/Resin bodies/


helen! great job on that enzo!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## neophytte

clausheupel said:


> ...just scrolled down the build pictorial and scratched my head when seeing this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering what the heck this guy is doing on (or around) his work bench when not working on slots...!? :freak:
> 
> Otherwise a cool build thread (I was tinkering with LED´s myself a couple years ago)! :thumbsup:
> 
> Claus


You know, that thread has been there for well over a year, and I only noticed it last night when I was posting the link here ... 

Maybe the 'secret ingredient' to make the cars go faster??

Heh

Richard


----------



## Crimnick

OMG!

LMAO!

No I said rear end lube...not REAR end lube!


----------



## bobhch

I am thinking of painting one of my custom slot cars this color...baby blue (see pic for reference color). Is this the correct color for a Gulf car?










Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

*Better living through chemistry*

Maybe one of us should see if it works as slot car lubricant too.

Perhaps it was a "slip", and they are on to something revolutionary to the hobby.

In the same pattern of thougnht that Preperation H is great for minor burns and abrasions...maybe KY will keep those gear plates smooth and quiet.

Who'd a thunk it? :freak:


----------



## sethndaddy

I figured a "finger probe" comment would have got here before I posted one, LOL

O J was here (or at least at Bob's)


----------



## bobhch

*Pepto-Bismol Custom Truck is done!*



sethndaddy said:


> I figured a "finger probe" comment would have got here before I posted one, LOL
> 
> O J was here (or at least at Bob's)


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

I was RALMAO when I saw all this mumbo jumbo....ha,ha,ha Have been wanting to get my Pepto-Bismol trailer done for a while now. These little tid bits of foliar inspired me to Phtttttttttttt (excuse me) get it done.



















Bob...zilla


----------



## raypunzel

*road racing vette*

Here is a MM Vette modeled after a car pictured an a Vintage Motorsports magazine a few years ago.
Ray


----------



## videojimmy

Nice Vette!


----------



## tjd241

*Outstanding Pepto Truck...very nice BOB!!*

You bring miles of smiles to this hobby.  :thumbsup: nd


----------



## JordanZ870

Bob! You are nuts!, Funny, but nuts, hey!
I absolutely LOVE your new truck! (too bad there is no room for it ANYWHERE on my layout! LOL) I am surprised that the tractor isn't pink yet. I guess you are not quite commited to the design yet, right? LOL

Great looking truck! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

BOB!! LMAO!!!!!!! 

Nice truck!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

The old ad jingles still pop up from time to time.

Since you posted the groovin' Pepto semi ...

I now have "plop plop fizz fizz, oh what a relief it is"...alka seltzer

And...

"You spray it you wipe it and phhhht dirt is gone!"... Spray and Wipe

Curse you Bob. You'll be punished!

Then again it's still better than having the theme song for Gilligans Island or Green Acres playing on a mind-loop.

Oh nooooooo! the Dayo song...sumbudy shoot me!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

*Singing*

It's a small world after all...
It's a small world after all...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

raypunzel said:


> Here is a MM Vette modeled after a car pictured an a Vintage Motorsports magazine a few years ago.
> Ray


Sweet Vette!

Did it start as a white body?

'doba


----------



## raypunzel

*vette*

Doba,
It began as a white vette with black stripes.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

raypunzel said:


> Doba,
> It began as a white vette with black stripes.


That is cool -- there is one on the FleaBay right now too, maybe I'll BIN and try something similar.

'doba


----------



## bobhch

raypunzel said:


> Doba,
> It began as a white vette with black stripes.


Nice Vette! Also checked out your gallery with a few more Sweet lookin' rides. Nice Job!

Bob...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

from pickeringtondad (bob) Sethy's new Daytona, complete with extra rare earth magnets and new lighted chassis (yes I know there are no window cutouts, but it has clear glass.


----------



## videojimmy

You can dremmel out the lights and fill the holes with Testors window glue. It dries crystal clear. I make windows and headlight lens with the stuff all the time. It works great


----------



## Bill Hall

I spy. Hey Ed, whats that hiding in the background?  

Is that a glimpse of a car hauler project from a "lack of stakes" bed truck? If so...How the heck did you steal that from my project pile?.... Your probably payin Robi a pack of smokes a week for slot espionage.  

I'm gonna have to frisk her daily and limit her slot cave access to sliding food under the door.  

...but seriously. I found that bringing the weight level and forward made for really nice handling hauler that you can whip around the track with abandon.
Ya dont gotta tip toe through the corners. :thumbsup: 

Still a ways back in the R&D pile with a crusty corvette taped in place, it looks promising! The old cab over t-jet is a natural...and lord knows there's enough fubared ones out there to work with!


----------



## hojoe

These are a couple of Road Race Replica trucks. The first is Phil's beer truck that I've turned into a Dr. Pepper delivery. And the second is a stake truck that's a little short on hauling space. Both are one of a kind so I guess I can call them customs.
hojoe


----------



## sethndaddy

Bill Hall said:


> I spy. Hey Ed, whats that hiding in the background?
> 
> Is that a glimpse of a car hauler project from a "lack of stakes" bed truck? If so...How the heck did you steal that from my project pile?.... Your probably payin Robi a pack of smokes a week for slot espionage.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, I always check out peoples backrounds too. It's cool to what else is going on back there.
> 
> That stakeless truck is fresh out the box from Cagee.


----------



## bobhch

hojoe said:


> These are a couple of Road Race Replica trucks. The first is Phil's beer truck that I've turned into a Dr. Pepper delivery. And the second is a stake truck that's a little short on hauling space. Both are one of a kind so I guess I can call them customs.
> hojoe


Nice trucks and heck yah those are customs. Thanks for sharing them.  

I used to drink 5 or 6 Dr. Peppers a day. Now that I am on a diet have completly changed over to 3 Coke Zeros a day. 150 calories vs. "0"...Hmmmm this helped me loose ALOT!

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> snip......Funny thing is, I always check out peoples backrounds too. It's cool to what else is going on back there.
> 
> That stakeless truck is fresh out the box from Cagee.


I sometimes sneak something in the background of pics just to see if anyone is paying attention.

I especially check 'Zilla's pics to see if he's cheatin' on his diet.  

...on the lookout for sugared pop...or a bag of chips...a stray candy bar wrapper on his work bench... 

Whats the point of all this if ya cant rib yer buds :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

*Yer gonna drive me to drinkin'*

Hot rod Lincoln - Last nights carnage.

I good bud of mine showed me a pic of a really cool old school rod the other day... it was a good day! :thumbsup: 

I immediatly got the I wannas and started searching for a victim with suitable lines. Among the many culls I recieved for the goop process was a Lincoln that had lost it's way ...and it's lid. I set the ole girl aside and thought, maybe...someday... I believe it came from JJ's donation to the cause.

Fortunately Win 43 had sent me a roof way back when, and yellow as luck would have it. Verts are cool but a mashed and sectioned lid trips my trigger. If ya think she looks rough in the pics ya should have seen it before! Floated and scrubbed'er down with easy off, then 180! scuffed what was left. A rough blocking with my trusty flat file followed.

The bulbous trunk was was the first thing to go...icky! In the first pic you can see the Lola roof that was used to fill the rear deck. Toasted 'er up on my bic and formed the correct curve. Then file fit 'til it fell in the hole.

The chunk was set aside so I could cut out the grill area. It was horribly gerfed. As the original bumper holes extend into the valence the area had to be addressed regardless...so it all went bye bye.

Fairly satisfied with progress the old girl got a quick glaze and the rear chunk was goop bonded and floated. The roof was split N to S and the splice section was sized up and bonded. You may note an intentional crown in the roof. It's a lot easier to build this in early than to try and fudge it in later. This will allow a nice curve to the new roof. The original was quite flat and bugged me during mock up. After some scrounging I settled on a baja bug (of all things!) to donate the windsheild surround. It just had the correct curve and spot on width. It only required a coupla snips and filing to get it close.

So there ya have it. Still rougher than a cob, but from what I can see there may be a car there. Once this mess cures for a few days I'll knock it around with some 320 and get the roof to sit correctly. Once accomplished I'll start playing with some ride height issues. Unfortunately there's not a lot of wiggle room due to the rolled trunk.

Purists may argue that the "Hot Rod Lincoln" was a Model "A" with a Lincoln motor... but so far I think this still qualifies.

Thanks for looking! :wave:


----------



## bobhch

Bill,

That will be great when you get it done. I like it so far, but then again I am about 10 trees high in the wind right now from painting all these little cars. Naw the garage doors are open and plenty of ventilation. Nice ride so far Dude!

Bob...zilla

P.S. My kids are ringing the door bell...stop! Fletcher is answering the door and Bree is pretending to be the Pizza Delivery girl...Want some pizza she says as the door is opened...Yeah but, not on my diet...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! LOL kids are great.


----------



## JordanZ870

Bump!


----------



## neophytte

Since you bumped it; we had a modelling contest here in Perth yesterday, along with our usual racemeet - the subject was a vacuum formed GT40 and you can see the entries here:

http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&topic_id=1194703322

I don't want to gloat, but my entry, #0 won 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## coach61

Those are some nice looking Lexans Richard, and you won, I am very much not surprized having seen some of your other work.. Awesome stuff...


Dave


----------



## SplitPoster

Nice looking line up. When are those cars going on a U.S. tour? I have an opening in my gallery.....


----------



## fastlap

*just a few of my customs*

Here's few of my resin cars. all HO scale.


----------



## cagee

fastlap said:


> Here's few of my resin cars. all HO scale.


Those are some VERY nice looking cars i give em :thumbsup: :woohoo: :thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap

oops. Here are some vacuformed styrene cars.


----------



## neophytte

coach61 said:


> Those are some nice looking Lexans Richard, and you won, I am very much not surprized having seen some of your other work.. Awesome stuff...
> Dave


Heh - thanks ... but I've got to say Karl has the GT40 down pat (the red, silver and yellow ones are his - they all look very similar), but fortunately for me, he was judging and wasn't able to enter. But thanks for the compliment - as someone else said, the only reason these look good is because you don't see the failures 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## bobhch

neophytte said:


> Heh - thanks ... but I've got to say Karl has the GT40 down pat (the red, silver and yellow ones are his - they all look very similar), but fortunately for me, he was judging and wasn't able to enter. But thanks for the compliment - as someone else said, the only reason these look good is because you don't see the failures
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Richard


Nice GT40s Richard,

People that don't make mistakes don't do anything at all. Failures is such an ICKY word to me. I like to call them practice cars. 

My Pine Sol Jar always has a body or two in it. Strip em' dpwm and repaint baby! Well not Lexan I guess.....

Bob...zilla


----------



## Marty

bobhch said:


> Strip em' dpwm and repaint baby! Well not Lexan I guess.....
> 
> Bob...zilla


Why not? I have stripped several lexan bodies with Castrol Super Clean. It worked w/o damaging the body.

CAUTION!!! IT WILL DAMAGE YOUR SKIN IF YOU ARE NOT CAREFUL!!

Marty


----------



## bobhch

Marty said:


> Why not? I have stripped several lexan bodies with Castrol Super Clean. It worked w/o damaging the body.
> 
> CAUTION!!! IT WILL DAMAGE YOUR SKIN IF YOU ARE NOT CAREFUL!!
> 
> Marty


Cool Marty...didn't know that. Learn some thing every day.  

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Being as how Ed hasnt responded with a wise crack yet...  

I'll step up to the plate and remind y'all if it removes paint...

It'll remove skin as well! :freak:

Superclean is butyl based. Removing your skin is the least of your worries when using it. The list of it's atrocities on lab rats can be found on the MSDS.

Look at me...Used to swim in the stuff for years...now I'm a slot tard.


----------



## neophytte

Hmm, the local guys charge about $au3 a body, and when I bought them from Karl he charged me $10 for 3 bodies and a mounting clip, so I may just elect to buy more bodies as it sounds safer 

BTW: picked up these two (made in china) bodies today for $au2 for the pair plus a pull back chassis - will make a nice conversion soon ... 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## coach61

They Do make a neat conversion Rich, I did a couple last year and still have 1-2 kicking around Got them for a buck a pair at Big lots


----------



## neophytte

coach61 said:


> They Do make a neat conversion Rich, I did a couple last year and still have 1-2 kicking around Got them for a buck a pair at Big lots


Excellent - out of curiousity, what chassis did you put it on?

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Bill Hall said:


> Superclean is butyl based. Removing your skin is the least of your worries when using it. The list of it's atrocities on lab rats can be found on the MSDS.
> 
> Look at me...Used to swim in the stuff for years...now I'm a *slot tard*.


Does it mix well with Pepsi? :thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap

*my next project*

Here's my next project. I picked this Nissan 390 up off ebay. It came from Japan. The photo on the right is of the painted diecast. In the middle photo I stripped the 2nd body as you see it here. It is perfect for the Tyco Pan chassis with the front axle in the forward position. The left photo shows it sitting on a Tomy. I will decide which chassis I want it to fit before making the final mold for casting. 

The more important issue is, with a little massaging, I can see my '86 IMSA GTP Corvette hiding in this body. photo attached of the Hendricks GTP Vette


----------



## coach61

neophytte said:


> Excellent - out of curiousity, what chassis did you put it on?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Richard



Its a Magtrac chassis.. think a 440 will work also...


----------



## sethndaddy

finally some new work from me, gotta love Batmobiles, chrome 55 chevies , and check out the "business card" billboards.


----------



## neophytte

sethndaddy said:


> finally some new work from me, gotta love Batmobiles, chrome 55 chevies , and check out the "business card" billboards.


Nice work - how do you get them so shiny????  

Richard


----------



## sethndaddy

"clear" paint over chrome


----------



## sethndaddy

another pic of a custom resin Vampire Van (with surfboards) that I cast, and a Monkee mobile from Coach and a willys I painted up and decaled


----------



## bobhch

*Hooters Rocks! ....scr_w Cleaveland....har*

Ed,

Those look fun. Me thinks that contest are taking away from this thread. Hmmmmm no big deal just that all the pics of Custom Cars are being posted on contest threads.

I suggest that everyone that has entered in a contest lately also post pics up here as this thread needs to be like the Energizer Bunny....Keeps on Going!

Will post my Baron Von Buggy picture up here soon, as to set an example for all you high end building slackers. LOL Oooooooooooooh please don't beat me up now....Har *Biff, Bam, Kapow* Ouch that hurt.  

















Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch

bobhch said:


> Ed,
> 
> Those look fun. Me thinks that contest are taking away from this thread. Hmmmmm no big deal just that all the pics of Custom Cars are being posted on contest threads.
> 
> I suggest that everyone that has entered in a contest lately also post pics up here as this thread needs to be like the Energizer Bunny....Keeps on Going!
> 
> Will post my Baron Von Buggy picture up here soon, as to set an example for all you high end building slackers. LOL Oooooooooooooh please don't beat me up now....Har *Biff, Bam, Kapow* Ouch that hurt.
> 
> Bob...zilla


Now that wasn't to hard...was it....Enjoy you Venomous Snake Sucking Vermins. *Ouch* Stop hitting me.


----------



## SuperFist

*Some of my BSRT G3 Sprint Cars I race on a 6 lane MaxTrax 50' banked Indy oval.*


----------



## WesJY

sethndaddy said:


> finally some new work from me, gotta love Batmobiles, chrome 55 chevies , and check out the "business card" billboards.


oh man i didnt realized that you have general lee chevy - thats cool man!! how do you that orange paint? just paint over chrome like how? what kind of paint? i got silver chrome 69 charger i would like to do it . 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Ed,
> 
> Those look fun. Me thinks that contest are taking away from this thread. Hmmmmm no big deal just that all the pics of Custom Cars are being posted on contest threads.
> 
> I suggest that everyone that has entered in a contest lately also post pics up here as this thread needs to be like the Energizer Bunny....Keeps on Going!
> 
> Will post my Baron Von Buggy picture up here soon, as to set an example for all you high end building slackers. LOL Oooooooooooooh please don't beat me up now....Har *Biff, Bam, Kapow* Ouch that hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...zilla


can never have enough "hooters" ehh?? lol.. looks good.

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Hooters ...gotta Love em"*



WesJY said:


> can never have enough "hooters" ehh?? lol.. looks good.
> 
> Wes


 Yep Never have enough. lol   Hooters Chicken Breast Sandwich with Ranch smothered all over it....Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Thanks Wes. The Suburbans look good right off the "RACK" but, love to strip them down and paint them up. Many more to come in the future as I stockpiled these sweet Mamas'!

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch

SuperFist said:


> *Some of my BSRT G3 Sprint Cars I race on a 6 lane MaxTrax 50' banked Indy oval.*


These Sprint Cars look fast and fun to run....welcome aboard the HT train SuperFist...Choooo, Choooo all aboard. Hope to see more of your pics soon!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Ed,

I want to see pics of that Dukes 55 plowing down some road block signs and jumping over a river! Do you think your Chevy suspension could handle a jump like that? ...Har :woohoo: Hey Don't read into this as, it is not a Chevy Bashing question. lol Heck the Charger was a much newer car. That is why nothing ever happened to it........  

Bob...zilla


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Ok, Just a few details to clean up but this is basicly it. My latest racetruck:
And a shot with it's competition.


----------



## bobhch

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Ok, Just a few details to clean up but this is basicly it. My latest racetruck:
> And a shot with it's competition.


That is a lot of Pink... Nice trucks Dranoel. Joez likes pink also and we all think he is KOOL.  

Bob...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

See Bobzilla monster man, see what you started.
The little bag-o-monsters you sent lead to me buying more, and worse, I have to keep my favorites hid from Seth because he hordes them all in a box, packed with a pillow on top to keep them warm, LOL.


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> See Bobzilla monster man, see what you started.
> The little bag-o-monsters you sent lead to me buying more, and worse, I have to keep my favorites hid from Seth because he hordes them all in a box, packed with a pillow on top to keep them warm, LOL.


That clown is Sweet Ed. Looks like you have found a good source of Monsters. Love the Clown!! You sure put a new twist on the Willys here.....LOL










Our son Fletcher is the same way with his Cars from the movie cars. That is neat that Seth likes Monsters. Universal Studios here he comes.

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

See! Scary clown has a hunger for mulleted heads. Get a haircut or scary clown will do it for you.

Anybody seen Joe?


----------



## bobhch

Just made this Jeep up real quick to have a fun runner. I de-Dasied this AW Jeep and Bam....Hooters decal and used lots of Future to keep it in place. 










Bob...zilla


----------



## win43

Bob doesn't Daisy have Hooters?????? :freak:  :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall

win43 said:


> Bob doesn't Daisy have Hooters?????? :freak:  :freak:


Dunno Win, 

Kinda looks like Daisey was on the Olympic weightlifting team to me. Check out those guns. Looks like she's been hitting the juice to me...even her ponytail is pumped up! ...and we all know what Anabolics do to hooters. 

Unlike it's driver, independent testing indicates that it's one "Clean Jeep!"
Ya never cease to amaze Bob!


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> Dunno Win,
> 
> Kinda looks like Daisey was on the Olympic weightlifting team to me. Check out those guns. Looks like she's been hitting the juice to me...even her ponytail is pumped up! ...and we all know what Anabolics do to hooters.
> 
> Unlike it's driver, independent testing indicates that it's one "Clean Jeep!"
> Ya never cease to amaze Bob!


RALMAO.....Bill,

Ginger said that also...she (not Ginger) used to be a super Hero and even trimmed some of her off...oh dang.

Luckily I did not glue her in and just drilled her from the bottom and put a plastic stick to hold her into the seat which, I also drilled a hole in...looks like she is getting a trim and re-paint job. Yeah now that I look at her...she is kinda buff.  

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch

win43 said:


> Bob doesn't Daisy have Hooters?????? :freak:  :freak:


Now I have to re-do her TODAY! Will post pics later as we have guest over now. 

win43,

Yet another reason that your 442 post are not done yet. LOL

Bob...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Daisy,? I thought it was Joez with a hair dye.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

That jeep is hot business! What are those wheels, aluminums all around?

For those of us who watch EvilBay, Buds HO likes to put 3 bodies at a time up for auction. Im crouched in the bidding position waiting for some of these CJs so I can work my own majik on them...


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> Daisy,? I thought it was Joez with a hair dye.


No saving that version for a painted up pink one...Har!



grungerockjeepe said:


> That jeep is hot business! What are those wheels, aluminums all around?
> 
> For those of us who watch EvilBay, Buds HO likes to put 3 bodies at a time up for auction. Im crouched in the bidding position waiting for some of these CJs so I can work my own majik on them...


grungerrockjeepe,

Hope you get all the Jeeps you need. These Jeeps are great for drivers and thought about putting a rear spare tire on (used some Poster Putty to hold one on to see how it looks) but, first I need to fix my Gal.










Yep they are aluminum rims (say that while holding your tongue...wait that's "SHIP" you do that with). These are some old ones I picked up off of Pay Bay and jigged them up in my Battery Operated Dremel chuck to polish. These rims are the ones with the teensy tiny allen lug to hold them onto the smooth axles. This picture does not show how shiny these rims really are (like a mirror) but, the picture from my last post here does.

I use a small piece of white plastistruc tubing that holds my axle and lets the jaws of the dremel just barely tighten down. Then grab a piece of that red scrub pad that they use to polish up copper fittings before hard soldering (like the green kitchen scrub pads...those will work also) Put some Mothers or Eagle One Aluminum Mag polish on your scrub pad and jam it into the rim real good and apply power till you get smoke...really!

Then just take a paper towel and clean up all the black gunk left over the same way. Now you have high polished aluminum rims. I did this on some front Cone AJ's also and they shined up very well on Baron Von Buggy. Hey be careful when removing the polish.....moving parts and all....paper towel is what I use because that will rip first before it can tear up your hands.




























Had to use ELO (EASY LIFT OFF) to get the white paint off of the headlights. AW really does not want these to be clear...soaked and scrubbed, soaked and scrubbed.....that white paint they use for the head lights on this Jeep is tough stuff. When taking off the tampo Eagle detail...ELO was used and came off fast and easy. I always use rubber gloves when working with ELO. If you don't then your hands are going to feel PAIN! Once was enough for me thank you.  

I used some plastistruc with wire inside of it to mount the Hooters girl. Drill a small hole with my hand Mandrill just big enough that you have to jam it into the seat and it stays in that way. Keep it flat with the underside edge to keep it out of any moving parts as this baby has tight clearance. 

Luckily this Hooters gal was not glued in. She has a hole drilled up her waist by using a Hand Mandrill that just kept her on very well. Whew cause this Chick is way to BUFF. 

Was going to trim her Buffness off today but, some good friends of ours and their kids came over for most of the day. Then tried to get a trailer sticker made up and can't get the colors to print out right (friggin printer)....Aaaaaaah.

Will post picks of this Jeep again but, with a new slimmed down Hooters waitress version. Plastic Surgeon Bob...zilla on the job.

Bob...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Nice work on the rims, Ill try that polishing trick on my next set. I need to score a ton of extra ansen sprints (like AFX put on their CJ-7s) for my future AW cjs. Id love for someone to copy those someday, slot mags look KILLER on a jeep. Pretty much everything else too.

Where do you get that ELO? Ill have to get some of that and do some experimenting.

And also where'd you get the hooters girl and do they have any other styles of little dudes? Id like to find a little spike haired, goateed alterna-dude so I can full on complete my replica of my own Jeep....


----------



## JordanZ870

Great Jeep, Bob! :thumbsup:

I don't s'pose they come in pink? LOL


----------



## JordanZ870

sethndaddy said:


> Daisy,? I thought it was Joez with a hair dye.


AhHA! Gotcha, Ed!
Clearly, from ol-Bobzillas pic, that buff chick doesn't have a mullet! The hair is all pulled back into a ponytail!


----------



## WesJY

yeah great jeep man!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

This is the fixed up version of the Hooters gal...










This is the before...










Another project done...finally!

Bob...zilla


----------



## coach61

good Job Bob, now she has boobies lol...


Coach


----------



## Dragula

*DRAGjet Resin Nomad.*

Always cast in color,never painted..i just loooove them Nomads!!
DRAGjet Resins


----------



## Dragula

*tri-tone 49 merc.*

Did this car about 5 years ago or more.
DRAGjet


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice to see you posting some of your awesome work Chris. I love that yellow nomad with green glass.


----------



## Dragula

:thumbsup: Love those Willy's!
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula

Front tire against chassis shadow looks a bit squared off!LMAO!!


----------



## bobhch

*flat to gloss....no problem...brrrrrrrr*

Coming soon: Colder than a witches _ _ t here in Nebraska but, managed to squeeze off 6 cars yesterday with the aid of a heater and hair dryer in the garage. Just felt the need to spray....so I did.










5 of these were sprayed in flat and one (amazingly didn't drip) in gloss yellow that was primed first. Never fear as YES there was failure with a blue 57 Suburban....aaaaaaaaaaaah that is the one I needed the most. Oh dang!

After these flat painted cars get decaled and detailed the Future will be applied and they will shine like a diamond. This is how the Mullet Beer truck started out...flat. A slot car builder has to do what a slot car builder has to do......brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr freakin' brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..... :drunk: 

Bob...crazed painter...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Easy come and easy go... this one already was claimed in a recent trade. 










If you have not noticed yet "red" is my favorite color! More to come...

Bob...zilla


----------



## CJ53

Yes it was claimed.. in a heavy trade!!
I now am the proud owner of a Zilla custom..I like it. still hasn't seen the track.. but then neither have I.. 
Nice Job Bob!
It stay in the collection.. !! 
Chris


----------



## christos_s

*Trade Ferrari for BMW (in the 1-to-1 world would be quite a deal..)*



neophytte said:


> I've just started moulding and casting, so mine are a bit rough, a couple of unfinished BMW 2002's ...


I'll trade you with a resin cast Ferrari F50
You can see it here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=208819

I dont me the first cast, I'll cast another for you blue/white/yellow

It will cost us about $4-6 for mailing to each other, maybe we can add more things to make more out of it.


----------



## christos_s

*Beautiful Alpine!*



alfaslot1 said:


> i cast this renault alpine a-310 body from a tomica diecast...


Beautiful Alpine!! I have a Lancia Fulvia of yours from ebay.
Did you ever get my e-mail message about clear-coating? I want to protect the decals from peeling.

Future? Varnish spray?


----------



## neophytte

christos_s said:


> I'll trade you with a resin cast Ferrari F50
> You can see it here:
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=208819
> 
> I dont me the first cast, I'll cast another for you blue/white/yellow
> 
> It will cost us about $4-6 for mailing to each other, maybe we can add more things to make more out of it.


I'm always up for a trade, but we're heading off overseas on holidays tomorrow ... have a look at my site http://routedtrack.hobby-site.com as I've cast an Enzo Ferrari and Datsun 240Z as well, if you're interested.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Slotraver

*Introducing as new member and some castings*

Hello,

so - finally - I would like to introduce myself as a new hobbytalk-member. 

My name is Andreas and I live in Hamburg / Germany (so please excuse, if my english grammar is a little bit "bumpy"). I am a member of the german forum h0slot.de - so I know also Claus Heupel and the "Crazy Sloter" Stefan. 
I am 41 years of age, and around three years ago an old child-dream came true: I discoverd on the internet, that there are many users who are still interested in H0-slotcars - especially in the USA. After some time of investigation I found the webside of Claus Heupel and what did I see??? There is at least one guy, who casts bodies himself!!!  That was my child-dream: Building own cars for the H0-slottrack! After some more investigations I found out how to manage the resin-casting and began to build my favourite models. Wow!!! Great!!! What a fun.  And there are many more guys (no women!!!) who are building H0-slotcars!!! Again: especially in the USA...

Additionaly I am interested in designing and constructing websides. So I build an own slotcar-webside: slotraver.de. On my galery-side you can see some of my models (and also from Claus, Stefan, Harald Korn and some others...). I'm sorry to say that my webside is only german... I am working on an english version - for a very long time... 

I'm also sorry to say, that I am not trading my models. It needs simply too many time for me to cast resin-models for others. I find hardly time to build some for myself... 

It is always very interesting to read the hobbytalk-forum and I found some very good informations in this forum - so now I wanted to give some "inspiration" back. 

Best regards from Hamburg
Andreas


----------



## bobhch

Slotraver,

Welcome and WOW! Enjoyed the pics on your slot page alot...nice eye-candy for sure....that means Sweet (in English)! LOL:wave:

Bob...zilla


----------



## tomhocars

Andreas,Nice of you to join Hobby Talk.Nice collection of cars.I especilly like the MAYBACH and the ASTON MARTIN.Some interesting tracks.I have a friend Andy Mueller who puts on the Slotmania show.He actually came to the U.S. for his honeymoon.Don't keep saying you're sorry.Your English is great.You should hear how bad my German is. Tom Stumpf


----------



## JordanZ870

Welcome, Andreas!

Though I can not speak a lick of German, (except a few choice curse words) I enjoyed your website very much! It was simple enough to navigate and your photos looked fantastic!

Thank you kindly for taking the time to share with us! :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster

*Welcome*

Welcome to the wildest place in slotcars Andreas . Here you will find some of the craziest people on earth..:freak: "About slotcars that is"...:woohoo:
Glad to have you on board. Your website rocks just like your slots.. I really dig the Dodge and Olds 442..SWEEEEET... Thanks for sharing them with us.
Great to see the work of others.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

*Cousins*

Just keeping busy.
DRAGjet


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice set Chris........never thought I would say that to a guy, lol


----------



## Movie Car Mania

Dragula,
Like the flame jobs. You're a master.

RW
http://www.moviecarmania.com


----------



## fuddmiester

*Audi R8*


----------



## Dragula

Just foolin around.
DRAGjet


----------



## tjd241

*Fudd... Drag...*

Nice!!!! :thumbsup: nd


----------



## CJ53

nice shine,,no ridges!! Another sweet job!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's another favorite, metallic red/gold combo!!! I like them colors!!! RM


----------



## Dragula

Just another quickie.My back hurts really bad,so I cant sleep,so I figured I may as well paint yet another GTO.Let me know if im boring you guys with this junk.
DRAGjet
And another,kind of a patriotic flame job.


----------



## Dragula

I still need to do the trim around the windows I know...
DRAGjet


----------



## tjd241

*Me?*

Not bored.... Me likey! nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Dragula said:


> I still need to do the trim around the windows I know...
> DRAGjet


What do you use to trim with, paint pens, brush, any special brand item that works better??? RM


----------



## Dragula

I use a Microbrush brand brush,awesome for trim work!
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870

Dragula said:


> *snip*.Let me know if im boring you guys with this junk.
> DRAGjet
> And another,kind of a patriotic flame job.



Lets see.....cool lil cars....hot-lick flames in flashy colors......nope, NOT BORED!


----------



## Dragula

Call me if you are up Joe.
859-356-1566


----------



## gear buster

*Evil Hauler.*

As I was sitting at my chop desk looking into the Plastic obise, a tyco semi caught my eye. I have never chopped up a semi yet I thought.
So with dremel in hand I started to whack away.:woohoo:
A chopped top pete don't have a right look. So gazing back into the box I went. HHHmmmm. A Tyco Ford sedan body . 
So with plastic flying, the aroma of liquid glue in the air, a wild cab arose from the pile of shavings. 
Still not right.. Grille just not right.. So back to the box... In the bottom was a part of Hotwheel leftover.The Grille was Skull head with headlights off the side..A little cut here and sand this off.. Presto.. A look that would terror anybody in front.:thumbsup:
I now had the look for a evil cab..Snapped it over a Tyco chassis. But.. 1 wheel look at the rear don't do...A frame extension was in need. 2 sets of wheels out the back is much better..
No onto the bed.. I know others have used the Hotwheels ramp truck bed and looked great.. So lets cut up the Hotwheels again...:woohoo:
Chopped the bottom to lower,rounded out fender wheels for duals. Looks great. Now give it a primer black color,some color flames on the hood, and some huge stacks with a little red accent on the side.. Looks like a slot hauler from "Maximum Overdrive". :devil: 
I now have a RatRod hauler with attitude. Resurected from the depths of the plastic grave yard.
Will post more pics tonight..


----------



## christos_s

That's a beautiful hauler! though I'm not sure what a "semi" is ... or a "top pete" but nevertheless goooood looking. Bravo!


----------



## gear buster

*semi, chopped pete*

Christos,

Semi, Is a tyco rig or peterbuilt for US-1 Trucking..
Chopped Pete, cut off the roof at the window bottoms, remove little on bottom, reglue making the roof closer the body.

Hope this helps you out.
Enjoy..More to come.
GB


----------



## JordanZ870

Beautiful and beastly, GB! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

A fine crime scene Steve!

Inspring to say the least.


----------



## WesJY

Gear - you need to add "evil clown face on front" just like in the movie "maximum overdrive :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## gear buster

Added more pics of the Evil..
Wes look at the front of the truck.. Who needs the clown when you have the Skull..LOL
Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## Dragula

Toronad tornado!!
DRAGjet


----------



## WesJY

gear buster said:


> Added more pics of the Evil..
> Wes look at the front of the truck.. Who needs the clown when you have the Skull..LOL
> Thanks for all the comments guys.


hheeeyy i like that!!! does it light up thru eyes??? lol

Wes


----------



## bobhch

gear buster said:


> Christos,
> 
> Semi, Is a tyco rig or peterbuilt for US-1 Trucking..
> Chopped Pete, cut off the roof at the window bottoms, remove little on bottom, reglue making the roof closer the body.
> 
> Hope this helps you out.
> Enjoy..More to come.
> GB


More to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Alright baby! Those pics of your Very Imaginative Super Duper Colossal creation are well........ This Semi is waaaaaaaay far out there and I love it! 

You already know this but, that skull in front is Fan-Freakin'-Tastick....ooooooooooh yeah! 

:woohoo:

Bob...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Love it, great work again Steve. I wish I had an ounce of talent.


----------



## tjd241

*Diggin the 'Do*

Nice Tornado Drag. Jane ain't so plain anymore now is she? :thumbsup: nd


----------



## gear buster

I'm diggin the Olds there Drag.. I used to own an olds like that but no flames... The black and flames are super cool..
Big Block and front wheel drive..Great combo


----------



## Bill Hall

Very nice Chris.

Well ahead of it's time, I always had a likin' for the Toro.
...and this one is no exception!


----------



## JordanZ870

It is a good thing you can't charge me for the cool pics of cars on fire, Chris!
LOL...I have been printing them off and making a real wall-paper of sorts. Very very cool.
You just keep them coming because I only have about 7 square feet left to cover!

Dig the Toronado! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Back at the Shop*

Working on another one with a little help from Specialty Auto Mechanics. The 55 build kinda wore the boys down. Maybe a bonus check would help... Should be out of the shop in a couple of days. RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Dodge - It's a new day!!!*

Here's another Tyco Trick Truck conversion. The boys back at the shop tried to add a little life to the old Dodge. The blue wheellie bar is a little loud, may have to tone it down, but then again yellow and orange are kinda loud also. RM


----------



## bobhch

Randy,

That is Loud and love it! Nice job on a classic....you do such nice builds and they are fun to look at always! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Perfect!
I bet it goes like stink, too, yeah? :thumbsup:
I don't even mind the blue sticking out the back!


----------



## tomhocars

Randy,You're thrilling me with those trucks.Tom


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's another Tyco Trick Truck conversion. The boys back at the shop tried to add a little life to the old Dodge. The blue wheellie bar is a little loud, may have to tone it down, but then again yellow and orange are kinda loud also. RM


man i love what you did with it!! it looks awesome!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's another Tyco Trick Truck conversion. The boys back at the shop tried to add a little life to the old Dodge. The blue wheellie bar is a little loud, may have to tone it down, but then again yellow and orange are kinda loud also. RM


Here lets move these pics to the next page........Bam! :roll:


----------



## videojimmy

man, that's a nice Dodge!


----------



## bobhch

These were fun to do...





































Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

B...Z, I gotta vote for Ol Yeller, my favorite color!!! Them red and black colors just come alive!!!
Is that you driving??? RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> B...Z, I gotta vote for Ol Yeller, my favorite color!!! Them red and black colors just come alive!!!
> Is that you driving??? RM


Hey Hilltop thanks for the complement,

Nope not me in the drivers seat. I'd be smokin' a Kool one and blowing the smoke out my eye sockets.

Thought this was all done but, upon looking here it seems "Eye" need to paint the door handles still....oooooops. There is another skull head passenger also.

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Bob, These trucks are sweet!
Voodoo is every bit as cool as you said it would be, but the rusted truck is over the top! :thumbsup:That is all paint?! Oxidized paint and rust! Holy hannah! How did you pull this off? C'mon, fessup!


----------



## bobhch

*Faded and Rusty.....oh baby this is the stuff!*



joez870 said:


> Bob, These trucks are sweet!
> Voodoo is every bit as cool as you said it would be, but the rusted truck is over the top! :thumbsup:That is all paint?! Oxidized paint and rust! Holy hannah! How did you pull this off? C'mon, fessup!


Joez,

This was an indirect build for you-z...I was painting up some stripped down AW Suburbans (when it got warm one day in Nebraska...JUST ONE-DAY) and had a blue version for a "Mullet Light Beer" truck on the paint stick.

Well that was the one that ended up in the Pine Sol Pickle jar...oh dang! When pulling it out it had that light blue look to the white plastic base that just struck a vein in my brain. Sooooooooooooooooooooo.....

I then got my trusty Color Wash 7 bottle set (purchased from the bay) and did a blue wash over the whole thing (the rear bumper, front grill and bumper and window were already removed). It just looked like it had been sitting outside in the sun for its whole life but WAIT!!!!!!!

Wouldn't it also be rusty? Why you bet your Pee Wee Herman club card it would Sooooooooooooooooooooo....










Next entered the Rust Wash...*Rust walks in* and with the use of a good brush started to dip and drop the Rust Wash on top and on the hood and over flow to all the edges. Then just kept taking the brush and taking the extra from the bottom edge and putting it back on top to get the look I was going for. This took a while until the thing looked the way I wanted it to look. Just imagine how a real car rust (any edge that would hold water will be more rusty).

Then put the parts back on with "the plastic goop" (I am NOW staying away from super glue around any painted surface as it tends to SCREW UP EVERYTHING WITH ITS TOXIC SCREW UP VAPORS) and gave them a good wash as we all know white shows rust a lot.

Short Version: Just apply Paint Wash...lol It is Water Soluble, Water Base and Water Clean Up!

To finish it off I used some Testors brown on the rims and whipped any excess off with a paper towel and added some Weird Jacks reject white wall tires. Yeah Baby!

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Have been slamming this VW van into the guardrail hard, flipping it over and skidding it on its side. All part of the build as this little pink Powder Puff is going to get the "Rusty" treatment just like the blue Suburban I did a while back. 

Well first Bree and I gotta drive the wheels off of it! Did some lap time tonight and going to ram her around again tomorrow also for a while. Bree just cracked me up when I was doing up the decals. She said "Lots of Rainbows Dad...lots of Rainbows." You got it Princess! 



















Middle Class bought the VW vans new and then the Hippies got them...all beat up and stuff. Gonna make this real man....Far Out....Groovy!

Bob...Hip Cat...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Ginger said no...... *

Ginger said no to the pink VW vans rust treatment and went beserk on me. She told me that Bree wants a pretty pink car and in no way was I to do any rusting to it so, It is done now.

I will just have to do a different VW van up later...still gonna beat the piss out of this one though. LOL Women....Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah 

Bob...zilla


----------



## Dragula

Dash Henry J body I got rom Tom Stumpf.Looks a little different now huh Tom
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870

Bob, the suburbia sub looks cool, man! I don't think it should be rusty either. It wouldn't serve to get the TM mad, now, would it? Be glad that she has THAT much interest. heh!
(She didn't say that you couldn't dent it, right? LOL.....bump hanging by coat-hanger....window duct taped into place....urrm....duct tape strip holding the dime on the front...LOL......side door won't close correctly.....you know) :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice lil armadillo Chris! (thats what the Henry J looks like to me)

Very pretty blue and understated accents...me likey!


----------



## Dragula

One of my new favorite cars<the next one will be my next new favorite!lol!>
Thanks Bill!


----------



## noir

I will be posting this car to ebay a little later today (3/7/08)


----------



## Dragula

My neighbor Matt wanted to change colors from boring black to something more lively,so he stripped the car<took 2 hours to get someones future wax crap off!> and I shot the Cobalt blue on it,he came over later and cleared it.Car looks awesome,really catches the eye.Hope you guys like.
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow 

From ugh...to hey Matt I wanna drive yer car!

Cool!


----------



## Dragula

I love these little A cars.Did a clean HOK Candy red repaint,trimmed away some of the plastic bracing on the front of the running board assembly,ditched the big rear wheels,used afx ansen's to match the front wheels and put on a set of REH tall drag tires,enjoy!
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula

Man..our custom and gasser thread needs the paddles put to there chest!C'mon guys,show those customs and gassers!
DRAGjet


----------



## Marty

Dragula said:


> I love these little A cars.Did a clean HOK Candy red repaint,trimmed away some of the lastic braing on the front of the running board assembly,ditched the big rear wheels,used afx ansen's to match the front wheels and put on a set of REH tall drag tires,enjoy!
> DRAGjet


Very Kool Chris!

Are you using the wheels that came on the trucks?

Marty


----------



## Dragula

Thanks Marty!Yup,I collect those semi wheels and on the 4 gears with big tires they look more accurate look to me.
DRAGjet


----------



## gear buster

*Stage arrives at NOON...*

Where to put it.. Hotrods..Customs...Drag Cars...HHHmmm To many choices..


How about here Looks just right..
. the latest Wild custom from the shop, but in the New, proud owners own Thread. 

Here is one for the Western Cowboy in everyone. Started life as a Diecast Hotwheels Stage Coach. Body was widened to set on a JL tjet chassis. Front extension from a AFX drag rail. Lifelike rear wheels and drag tires. Given a Repaint and custom painted stripping. 
Don't piss off the driver . You just might end up being late for your next arrival...:devil: 
Pirate Ship and Stage Coach Drags..Sounds like a Ghoulish good time..:woohoo: Enjoy Daddy-o


----------



## videojimmy

NICE Drag car Gear buster!


----------



## Bill Hall

*When the lightbulb comes on!*

Ha ha ha Steve! Looks like ya finally put the shrinko ray to one of yer big builds.

Ya know I love the journey of the build as much as the finished product. I can just picture you pushin' a pile of "its and bities" around until it became this bitchin rig.

Like Dragula said about his most recent flamed Willys, when he stepped back and looked, "I was grinning like an idiot." 

It's always a great feelin when ya nail something dead center. Thanks for sharon.


----------



## Dragula

Gearbuster,you should like this one,it was at the local big indoor car show.
DRAGjet


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Giddy Up Go, GB!!! It's back to the wild wild west!!! Looks cool ther pardner!!!
Thanks for postin...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

GB, really cool, buddy!
I have been trying to get my hands on a handful of JL wacky racers,too! I wanted to do a similar build ever since I saw the big scaled Coach drag beast that was posted last year. You captured the feel perfectly! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

GB - awesome looking stage coach drag car!!! :thumbsup: 

Wes


----------



## Marty

*Tombstone Territory*

This was at the Ed Roth Memorial Car Show 2004:



















It was driven a little at the show.

Marty


----------



## gear buster

*Inspired*

Thanks for all the compliments there guys but the real master mind behind the car was none other than your good buddy Ed Sethdaddy ( New Owner)
I was just the Hands on so to speak..:woohoo:. 
Bill,

I have a shrinko matic.. Made in the 1970's with the Veggo matic. Will shrink anything.. No don't aim that thing there...LOL
I was grinnin like an idiot there to.. But the lady looked at me and slapped me...Thought I was up to somethin..JK...

The next one will be a build by numbers for all to enjoy..:thumbsup:
I like the Old style Horse drawn hearse there Drag.. One wild ride
and the Roth memorial car looks like it could be a handful..

Time to design my next build.. Stay Tune for more to come...:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Gid-E-up little pony!*

GB that is Fan-freakin'-tastic man!

Eds got a nice piece of art there and one of a kind slot car with lots of ponies under the hood. Sweeeeet chariots of fire man that is just plain fun. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Bob...zilla


----------



## gear buster

*This Joez*

Joez,

Ya mean this Drag coach. 
It was my first.:woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

Choice!!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## bobhch

*Sanford and Son 57 Sububan....*

Well if Sanford & Son drove a 57 Chevy Panel truck then this is what it would look like. Couldn't get a picture of this to show the paint fade, rust and dirt and grim very well...










Bob...zilla


----------



## Dragula

Nice job,the patina looks real,sweet!
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall

Agreed Drag, Squirrel's got nuthin' on Zilla!


----------



## videojimmy

wow Gear-man.... you have some unbelievable drag cars!


----------



## WesJY

gear buster said:


> Joez,
> 
> Ya mean this Drag coach.
> It was my first.:woohoo::thumbsup:


hey! i saw this somewhere!!! its awesome lookin drag car man!!

Wes


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Well if Sanford & Son drove a 57 Chevy Panel truck then this is what it would look like. Couldn't get a picture of this to show the paint fade, rust and dirt and grim very well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...zilla


yeah! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> Agreed Drag, Squirrel's got nuthin' on Zilla!


Thanks guys for the complements...actualy Bill: Squirrel's jobs are real nice so, that is a huge compliment. My Henry J that Squirrel did for me was exactly as I asked for it to be...he nailed the rust look right on.

Just a note: Fiberglass cars don't rust so,.....he,he,he....just sayin'. 

Bob...loves rusty old cars...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

*Be careful where you park*

No slight to Squirrel intended! A fine arteest. Point was... so R U Bombzilla!

If ya live long enough you can watch fiberglass age and decay too...LOL! Mother nature has ingeneous way of devouring all that we create.

Specially around here in the Pac NW. First comes a little mildew, then the algeas in greens and browns, in one year you'll have moss clumps of the 1'' thick variety randomly scattered about. 

Around 1 to 3 years a careful inspection may reveal ferns or some type of sapling taking hold (usually western maple) in some of the more convenient cracks or seams. Generally you'll see at least a dozen different forms of our 5000 vaqrieties of mushrooms or fungus popping up. The enzymes in the fungi can eat damn near anything, albeit very slowly.

In 5 years time a virtual plethora of flora will be roaring up around whatever you've parked indescrimminantly. Seeds of Holly, the dreaded and gnarly Himalayan blackberry, and the ever present, non-indegenous scourge...English Ivy have been bird crapped into position. The ivy and brairs can make ten er fifteen feet in a good year along with quack grass and any other windborn life form that chooses to catch hold.

Within a decade most things are covered in a mat of rich gooey compost of maple leaves and fir needles. Whatever was parked is starting to bear the strain of big mamas onslaught. Keep in mind that not only is it being driven into the ground from above, the ground is also rising from below! Each successive layer of the previous season supports a new crop of god only knows what reaching up to survive.

Drop a snow laden six inch Doug fir limb across this pile every few years, depending on what comes down from Alaska in the way of freak ice storms; and eventually whatever ya left outside will be crushed, pummeled, and slowly swallowed into the earth one way or the other. 

In 20 years time you'll look out and say, "Dude! Where's my Corvette?"

Seriously guys, ask Jerry! (Win 43) Living in coastal drop zone of the Washington peninsula is a never ending battle from which you must hack, chop, and chainsaw to maintain a foothold. The rainforest never gives up the dead!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bill, Are you making your own coal now??? Spray a little bleach on that mold, water and soap for the dirt, a chainsaw for the limbs. You need to stay off the HGTV channel, try the SPEED channel. Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## fastlap

*marching to a different drum*

OK, you guys know I'm not the big "Hot Rod" type guy and lean more towards emulating race cars. Here is the latest body I made for casting. I'm proud of this one, because it is made from scratch as no one has done this subject in HO scale. Here's a few photos of the resin kit, painted body, and real race car. This "IS" my version of a "Hot Rod"......:woohoo:

Gar


----------



## Jimmy49098

Thats friggin' killer fastlap! Excellent job!
btw, what are those wheels? Was it made for racing, will it survive a crash?


----------



## fastlap

*thanks*

Thanks!

The BBS are photo-etched inserts from a 1/43 resin F1 car. I was able to get a few sets from a local hobby store. I have to file the circumference alittle to get them to fit the HO wheels. I am working on a resin solution to copy these. 

This body is fairly accurate as far a proportions. Meaning.... the rear wing plating is thin, or more importantly...not thick. The body holds up well under minor spins and shunts. But, it is not "user friendly" while barrel-rolling down the track :freak:. But.....:thumbsup: That's what they make super glue for......:lol:
Here's a photo of some casted bodies to give an idea of the thickness of the rearwing side-plates.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Cool ride Gar!

Looks like your "clone-o-matic 1000" is up to "speed". Always enjoy seeing small bits of plastic magically turned into a sweet car... no matter what the model is!


----------



## fastlap

*Thanks*

Thanks Bill. Actually the "clone-o-matic" was more at the 100 level, than the 1000 level. I have been working on this particular master for about 4-5 years. The current cast is much more user friendly to the modeler than my initial master. That original is what is pictured (painted) on the last page. I did that paint-job some 3-4 years ago. 

Now, I have cranked up the "clone-o-matic 1000" to do the same era Corvette GTP. Why do I spend so much time making these "one-off" livery creations. I need to go back to the Porsche. Alot more paint jobs for that.


----------



## bobhch

fastlap,

You are a slot car machine...nice work man! Love that body and know you work your butt off to get these made up for tons of other people. Nice job!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Like Bill Hall says doesn't matter what kinda car it is...its a car! I think Bills favorite car is the Pacer???:freak: lol

Bob...zilla


----------



## T-Jet Racer

fastlap said:


> OK, you guys know I'm not the big "Hot Rod" type guy and lean more towards emulating race cars. Here is the latest body I made for casting. I'm proud of this one, because it is made from scratch as no one has done this subject in HO scale. Here's a few photos of the resin kit, painted body, and real race car. This "IS" my version of a "Hot Rod"......:woohoo:
> 
> Gar


Nice job! Did you model it in clay then cast it?


----------



## fastlap

*nope*



T-Jet Racer said:


> Nice job! Did you model it in clay then cast it?



No, it was from a Bondo mold I did years ago for my vacu-formed version. I would have to take a photo of that mold. It's actually funny looking, because it is constructed of Bondo, wood, brass, plastic, etc. It was always a in-process" type of thing. I vacuformed it one day and transformed it over to a rough/solid resin mold. Dremeled out the inside, and kept refining it from there. I have about 2-3 resin versions I have made over the years. The only slotcar part in the first version (5-6 years ago) mold was the canopy from a Tomy Toyota body. But, even the canopy profile has changed drastically in the two versions since then with newly carved window lines. I'll throw up a photo of the original molds when I get a chance.


----------



## Movie Car Mania

WOW! Lots of great work everyone. :thumbsup:

RW
MovieCarMania.com


----------



## SuperFist

*One of my Aurora T-Jets.

John Babcock Cheetah body.
Solid rivet chassis.
Mean Green armature.
Wizzard copper brushes.
Super II motor magnets.
RT-HO lightened cutaway idler gear.
Wizzard 14 tooth pinion.
AFX 15 tooth crown gear.
Tomy/AFX .063 Super G+ rear axle.
Wizzard LTJ 350B silicone coated sponge tires.
Wizzard .063 independent brass front end with heavy weights.
BSRT 502G ski shoes.
Delrin guide pin.*


----------



## JordanZ870

SuperFist said:


> *One of my Aurora T-Jets.
> 
> John Babcock Cheetah body.
> Solid rivet chassis.
> Mean Green armature.
> Wizzard copper brushes.
> Super II motor magnets.
> RT-HO lightened cutaway idler gear.
> Wizzard 14 tooth pinion.
> AFX 15 tooth crown gear.
> Tomy/AFX .063 Super G+ rear axle.
> Wizzard LTJ 350B silicone coated sponge tires.
> Wizzard .063 independent brass front end with heavy weights.
> BSRT 502G ski shoes.
> Delrin guide pin.*


Yeah...they don't get much more custom than this! A dollar says this lil ride simply wails!:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

What a beautiful machine, Gar!

Gotta add it to my "gotta have it" list! :thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap

*as promised*

First...thanks for the comps on the Nissan.

Here's a photo as promised of the Nissan mold I made back in the 90's. It was for my vacuformed bodies. You can see the many Bondo cjanges, along with the brass, wood, and plastic. This mold looks like a mess, but it sure does pull some nice bodies. This is where I started the Nissan resin mold from. Many years later, it got to what I posted above. 

Thanks again.


----------



## BKracer

yeah fastlap!!!that's art.rock on!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

*Warbird Falcon*

One of the body kits Dan sent me<great stuff!!>Body as been raised in the front,rear wells radiused and House of Kolor flames,base clear of course.Now for the fun stuff..Drag trac rear sili foam treatment done on RRR wheels,galinko xllerator rewound arm,plymer magnets,Galinko super silver brushes,special rear gear to allow tuff ones gearing,BSRT shoes and a wheelie bar..it flat hauls ass.Hope you like!
DRAGjet:wave:


----------



## bobhch

*Chris your Drag car looks Dragtastic man!*

Kewel car Dragula in all respects,

Speed, Performance and Show Car quality! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...zilla


----------



## hartracerman

I really like the staight axle look, brings back lots of memories!


----------



## JordanZ870

Dig the Warbird, Chris...bet is as fast as hell, too.......also bet it doesn't corner worth a ding either, right?!  Cool paint! :Thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice Falcon Drag, I've always like that body style. That one is sure nuff ol' school!!! Purple with a touch of silver, lookin good!!!...RM


----------



## SuperFist

*My Aurora T-Jet oval track racer.

Johnny Lightning Thunderjet 500 Corvette Grand Sport body,
with all the glass removed except the windshield.
Hollow rivet chassis.
Balanced Mean Green armature.
Wizzard copper brushes.
Johnny Lightning motor magnets.
RT-HO lightened cutaway idler gear.
Wizzard 14 tooth pinion.
AFX 15 tooth crown gear.
Tomy / AFX .063 Super G+ rear axle.
Quicker .225 double flange hubs.
Wizzard PVT tires.
Wizzard independent brass front end with 1 medium weight on inside hub.
Lead weight on chassis in front of left rear tire.
Wizzard E82 pickup shoes (.020)
Stock guide pin.*


----------



## Dragula

Another quick Kandy green repaint,usual Galinko and DRAGjet goodies..it's fast..Hope you like!
DRAGjet


----------



## bobhch

*Kit Kat Cobra*

Nice Cars SuperFist and Drag,

That Green paint job is Sweet and Drag ready I am sure! SuperFist that Corvette just says I like to hug the track and go fast. You guys got me thinking that I need to build my next Dash Cobra with speed and handling in mind.

Messed around with this Red guy today and chopped the front and Rear body post a bit without any problems of gear to body grind. Also added some RRR rims that were ordered from Slot Car Johnnies with some larger white Buds rear tires. The chassis is of Corn Flake variety but, runs well anyways. Decals are from SlotRods and from a Kit Kat candy bar wrapper Futured on.

I did have to use a small square file on the chassis to get those rear tires to not hang up and replaced the axles with t-jet Aurora Originals in front and rear to accommodate the RRR rims correctly.










Will post up a picture of my Blue one or maybe one of my Camaro bodies I just got with a chassis that has better handling in mind. This red one was made more for looks and could use a little weight in the front to keep it down a bit but, still gets around Las Zillas Speedway pretty well...until I get greedy...then this little light weight just flies all over the place...oh dang. Will add some weight to the front end and see if that helps.

Thanks Dan and everybody else for making this car possible.

Bob...zilla


----------



## 41-willys

Love the green body, Drag. I wish I could paint you.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

SuperVette SuperFist!!! Nice ground hugger!!!
Drag, You might as well put that A in the mail to Joez!!! Parting is such sweet sorrow!!!
Bob...you're making me hungry...zilla, A Kit Kat Cobra, that's a mouth and an eyefull anyday!!! Yum Yum!!!
Just my thoughts!!! ... RM


----------



## 41-willys

41-willys said:


> Love the green body, Drag. I wish I could paint you.


Sorry Drag, bet I had you worried there for a while.  LOL
I wish I could paint LIKE you.:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

*Custom Crazyness from Gear Buster*

check out this totally flipping StageFright. One of my favorite all-time favorite Hotwheels as a kid, that GearBuster converted to a slot car for me.
thanks


----------



## Bill Hall

Imagine how well a Tom Daniel's series would sell!

...a typical Buster build Ed, right over the top and deep over left feild fence!

Slot companies could learn something here.


----------



## JordanZ870

sethndaddy said:


> check out this totally flipping StageFright. One of my favorite all-time favorite Hotwheels as a kid, that GearBuster converted to a slot car for me.
> thanks


Should be in MY* Jebus case! LOL!


----------



## bobhch

*Neat-o*

That GB built and Ed owned stagecoach is really Neato man!

41-willys,

Is this what you had in mind...lol

Bob...zilla


----------



## gear buster

*Daniels series..*

Bill,

Great idea. Tom Daniels series..:thumbsup:
Ed already has a good start.. 
He is the mastermind behind all wild creations.:thumbsup:
Here is a recap of the collection he has aquired. Seems like a good line up..
2 I added to make it look complete.. 
All the builders on the board is a breed all there self. They bring different builds and awsome ideas to the plate. All the builds/builders hit for the fence and always have a hit. This is like a car cruise in HO scale all year round..:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

COol Steve, I don't have the picture of the Pirate Ship anymore, but I'm glad you saved it.
I have the car in a case IN the Kitchen (my wife loves me sooo, lol)


----------



## Dragula

Another flamed Charger!Hope you guys like.:woohoo:
DRAGjet


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Great to see yer still on fire Chris. 

Looks like a winner to me!


----------



## bobhch

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Call the Fire Department!!! I doubt they can put those flames out!!! RM


----------



## sethndaddy

nice, crisp clean flames there Chris.


----------



## JordanZ870

Sweeeeet, Chris!.....Say, I have these two charger bodies here and........LOL!


----------



## Dragula

Joez..SLIME TIME!!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870

Dragula said:


> Joez..SLIME TIME!!!!
> DRAGjet



!!!!!!!!!*breathing funny*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have to learn how to say "sweet" in some different languages.
anyhow, SWEET, Chris!


----------



## Bill Hall

I LOVE green!

The slimmier and bug guttier the better!

Nice contrast Drag!


----------



## sethndaddy

*chevy*

not alot of noise but a nice cool color combo. and some monsters too.


----------



## bobhch

*Love those Trucks!!!! Whoooooooooh, whoooooh*



sethndaddy said:


> not alot of noise but a nice cool color combo. and some monsters too.


Ed,

Now yer talkin"!!!! Love those creatures and fantastic paint jobs! Do you need some Hooters decals for that (Orange?) 57 Panel truck...kinda lookes NAKED without them man.

Bob...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

I'm not sure, I got so use to decaling, but loved this solid orange car. I stripped and repainted that dern chevy panel van 4 times, somthing just kept screwing up, bubbles/runs/heavy drippy looking crap, If it was any other car it would have got thrown in the "I'll do it when I'm Bill Halls age" pile.

The light blue one.........I just had to destroy one of those orange Broncos, I don't think the pic shows it clear, but Nosferatu is the passenger and some zombie dude is driving.


----------



## sethndaddy

monster collection building up Bob.......let me know, lol. I just bought a few hundred more. some girl warrior types in there too.
fiddy cents each. for anyone, I'll mix it up. knights/zombies/carnival freaks, weeeeeeee. got some "flame salamanders" that look alot like the 2000 Godzilla, but in little size. nice for platform decoration too.


----------



## bobhch

*An Orange one...Noooooooooooooooooooo...LOL*



sethndaddy said:


> I'm not sure, I got so use to decaling, but loved this solid orange car. I stripped and repainted that dern chevy panel van 4 times, somthing just kept screwing up, bubbles/runs/heavy drippy looking crap, If it was any other car it would have got thrown in the "I'll do it when I'm Bill Halls age" pile.
> 
> The light blue one.........I just had to destroy one of those orange Broncos, I don't think the pic shows it clear, but Nosferatu is the passenger and some zombie dude is driving.



You destroyed an Orange Bronco ED aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! After seeing your Bronco and 57 Panel truck here (both very Kool I might add), I decided to take my Hooters Bronco project body off the shelf and do it up today

This Bronco Hooters racer was already planned but, the sparks just flew today. *spark*spark*spark* imagine these 3 sparks are flying - get the picture? he,he,he

The Top Chrome wing is getting soaked in Pine Sol. It did get scuffed and painted but, the paint job went bad. No fear....have LOTS of paint! One of these lucky decals will get to go on the wing after it gets painted up...hmmmmmm which one to use....tough call here?

The glossy black "Crap-o-lah" got covered in a nice flat black on the grill and hood. This thing was just to much bling, bling for me...ack (raaaaalph!) The pics don't show the flat black finish but, it is there.

Before coming here, I was looking at Bills green Vette project and Coach was talking about HTERS there also. Now I just got Hooters on the mind.

EDIT: OMG I just noticed the #19 on the headlight. Guess what # this started out as before the switch. LOL Going to go fix this right now. Does anyone know how to get Future off of headlights??? Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Bob...Hooters are fun!!...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster

sethndaddy said:


> The light blue one.........I just had to destroy one of those orange Broncos, I don't think the pic shows it clear, but Nosferatu is the passenger and some zombie dude is driving.


Oh man, I seen that dude in the Bronco and his creeped out buddy drivin' for real just the other night. Dude, I even remember his voice - freaked me out totally man! I shake just thinking about it. They pulled up out of the darkness, and driver dude said in this low scary voice, " I want a number three with fries and a Coke." Then nostrilupto or whatever you call him screamed, "NO FRIES, TOTS!" Oh, Sonic is just getting too weird for me, man...... But you modeled 'em right on!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice color choice on the panel Seth. What color name and brand of orange is that? Looks popsicle orange, anyways I like the shade of color. Blue Bronco looks cool too, I see you let Bob do the driving...RM
P.S. I like Hooters, #1941!!! I guess thinking about hooters, got you all excited, it does me!!!


----------



## bobhch

*That wasn't me in Sonics drive-thru...*

Hilltop,

That is not me driving as I would have never ordered fries (fries are evil) and only drink Diet Coke. If a #3 is a Chili-n-Cheese Footlong then yeah (could have been during a weak moment) but, Split pretty much cleared me with the fries and Coke comment. :lol:

Eds drivers are super Creepy and way Kool though. I guess that this might have been some kind of compliment in some sort of Wierd -n- Wacked out way? Doubt it!










You gotta draw the line some place man and fries and regular pop...NO WAY! :devil: lol

Bob...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Nice color choice on the panel Seth. What color name and brand of orange is that? Looks popsicle orange, anyways I like the shade of color. Blue Bronco looks cool too, I see you let Bob do the driving...RM
> P.S. I like Hooters, #1941!!! I guess thinking about hooters, got you all excited, it does me!!!


The orange is a testors set orange from walmart, the set thats made for airbrush use without thinning it out first, worked pretty nice.


----------



## Slott V

*While we're talking Bronco's...*

Had to share: A very good friend of mine owns a beautiful '66 Bronco that was a complete restoration with many custom features. Same guy that did my Camaro did the bodywork and paint. It's a riot to cruise around in.



















-Scott


----------



## Dragula

Nice set of Hooters ya got there Bob!
DRAGjet


----------



## sethndaddy

More super cool customs, the Joez Jeep, and my resin Vampire Van.


----------



## Marty

sethndaddy said:


> More super cool customs, the Joez Jeep, and my resin Vampire Van.


Kool Vampire Van!! Slim-Line chassis?

Marty


----------



## JordanZ870

sethndaddy said:


> More super cool customs, the Joez Jeep, and my resin Vampire Van.



Urrrm, Ed....if this is the joez jeep, why isn't it in the joez jebus case?


----------



## sethndaddy

Marty said:


> Kool Vampire Van!! Slim-Line chassis?
> 
> Marty


Yes it is a slimline


----------



## bobhch

Slott V said:


> Had to share: A very good friend of mine owns a beautiful '66 Bronco that was a complete restoration with many custom features. Same guy that did my Camaro did the bodywork and paint. It's a riot to cruise around in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Scott


Has Hilltop seen these pictures yet? LOL

Hmmmm a pink jeep....Joezy Jeepster hey Ed...nice cars man!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*It's ShowTime*

Yes! Yes! Yes!, he saw em, Bob...I'm back...zilla. You know I likes that yellow Bronco, also the metallic orange Chevy Blazer next to it. Is that Tom S. in the background checking out the 55 2 tone hardtop??? I'd like to see more of that orange/rust looking blown Willys in the background. Too many ideas start popping in the old head...I may have to show these pics to the boys at the shop... RM


----------



## Dragula

Nice Bronco!!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula

Flame on little Chevelle!
DRAGjet


----------



## thunderjetgene

That's Brian Craig who made those cars...

Gene


----------



## thunderjetgene

Quote:
Originally Posted by roadrner 
Ed,
Where did you get the panel truck from? 

rr 

Parsippany slot car show, the guy sells them 30.00 or 4 for 100.00.(original tjet chassis included) He is usually there working on cars as the show goes on, finishing cars for guys who picked out unfinished. I think his name is Brian.

I was talking about this post... Pete Serraon, who runs the Parsippany show can get you Brian Craig's# probably. Pete's # is 973-299-1040 (1040-he's an accountant...)


----------



## sethndaddy

thunderjetgene said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by roadrner
> Ed,
> Where did you get the panel truck from?
> 
> rr
> 
> Parsippany slot car show, the guy sells them 30.00 or 4 for 100.00.(original tjet chassis included) He is usually there working on cars as the show goes on, finishing cars for guys who picked out unfinished. I think his name is Brian.
> 
> I was talking about this post... Pete Serraon, who runs the Parsippany show can get you Brian Craig's# probably. Pete's # is 973-299-1040 (1040-he's an accountant...)


Gene, if it's the orange panel truck where talking about, its an Autoworld. The Vampire car was resin cast by me. I have met and bought from Brian at Parsippany many times, great guy, hopefully he'll be there in a few weeks.
Ed


----------



## videojimmy

some of my new customs... all of them are on ebay, if anyone is interested


----------



## Dragula

Old Blue.
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula

Another..
DRAGjet


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Greenie....*

Looks good Drag :thumbsup:..... nd


----------



## bobhch

Cool...the thread that just keeps on giving. Sweet lookers guys!


----------



## Dragula

Stardate..May 4th..6:10 am..captains log..it flushed ok. Preparing to leave for Dayton toy show..crusty eyes try to focus..must build more slots..flame everything in path...God speed...
DRAGjet


----------



## CJ53

nice job drag.... they just keep getting better...... 
Chris


----------



## gear buster

That is a sweet lookin chebie there Drag. The purple looks super and gives it that Modern day hotrod look:thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

*Ford Cowboy with a 55 Chevy?????*

Lendell Perry aka Ford Cowboy asked me to post pics of his chrome Badman 55 Chevy


----------



## bobhch

*Now that is a lot of chrome....Sweet!*

Ford Cowboy,

That is a Homer Simpson car for sure...I like bright shinney things...lol

Great idea for a BADMAN 55 Chevy....thanks for Sharron. 

Bob...Blingity bling bling bling...zilla


----------



## roadrner

FCB,
great use for a chrome verson! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Future casting projects...*

I am working on this body...first time out of the mold O.K. But then the second time was better ...now have a third that is tan and got it figured out. 










Gonna mount up a couple of these on a T-Jet some day...no time now.

The red one is the original Faller body.

Bob...casting for fun...zilla


----------



## T-Jet Racer

tomhocars said:


> Lendell Perry aka Ford Cowboy asked me to post pics of his chrome Badman 55 Chevy


I love this car!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I haven't figured out the thumbnail attachment feature, but I have a link to my space with pic of some of my custom cars. 
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars 
Rich


----------



## bobhch

*Photobucket.com is free and they host the pics...it is great!*

NTxSlotCars,

Nice link...those are some nice pics of your track and stuff...sweet!

Bob...looks like you got a 1/1 race car also...zilla


----------



## alfaslot1

*racers*

resin cast early porsche 911/912 and a sunbeam alpine scca racer.


----------



## gear buster

Looking cool as always there Alpha:thumbsup:
Always did like the vintage road cars..
Heck anything that has to do with slots will do fine..


----------



## bobhch

Alfa,

Now those are a neat-O pair of slots. They look so crisp and smoothly done up. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...custom slots rule...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Zoiks, Those are skookum Greg! 
Naturally I love the early 901 cabbage grinder... but the Alpine is super as well.
You just keep crankin' out cool!


----------



## SplitPoster

Love both those cars - there is a blue/white current 1:1 SCCA GT 2 class Tiger that is darn close in appearance to your Alpine! Thanks for posting!


----------



## videojimmy

nice work Alfa!


----------



## win43

alfaslot1 said:


> resin cast early porsche 911/912 and a sunbeam alpine scca racer.


Greg Super stuff!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Especially like the Porsche.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Ss*

Super Smooth, nice detail work. I go astray to the sports cars every now and then. Those do look good!!! Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## vaBcHRog

Really nice work Greg'

Roger Corrie


----------



## alfaslot1

*more of my castings*

thank you for the compliments,here are a few more recent castings.'40 chevrolet,and a '53 cunningham c4rk and a '63 ferrari 330 lmb straight from their molds.the last two were shruck down from 1/43 scale by one of my customers....greg


----------



## bobhch

*This is my favorite thread ever!*

Greg,

Those cars are great...love them! Bob...Whooooah baby!


----------



## bobhch

*Rebel Sand Van...oh yeah!*

This was made using a measuring device (tape measure) and my keyboard to send Amy the decal measurements... Rebel Buggy Sand Van coming through. Beep, Beep! 










Had this decal made up on white decal sheet backing...Look for more flag cars soon.

Bob...need a Rosco Sand Van now...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

hopefully a German flag too


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Fat Fenders*



alfaslot1 said:


> thank you for the compliments,here are a few more recent castings.'40 chevrolet,and a '53 cunningham c4rk and a '63 ferrari 330 lmb straight from their molds.the last two were shruck down from 1/43 scale by one of my customers....greg


As I said earlier, I do go astray, but I'm voting for the Fat Fenders this round!!! I need to learn how to do some of this casting stuff. Those bodies look smooth and clean...RM


----------



## Dragula

*Cigar box car fun!*

I love cigar box cars!
DRAGjet


----------



## bobhch

*Gotta love 57 Panels...well I do!*



Dragula said:


> I love cigar box cars!
> DRAGjet


Those are Awesum Drag! 

Here is a 57 Panel truck I casted in color and then washed in rust ( http://www.thedetailer.net/ordering.html ). The red Iron Cross was made by finding an image, turning it red and then sending it to Amy the decal gal. $2.50 for each set of 20 decals as her Auctions are 1/2 price for a while now!










One drop of brown dye and then some yellow dye http://www.hobbyengineering.com/SectionBM.html , HO Models red rims and Weird Jack white wall tires. I used Smoothon http://www.smooth-on.com/ resin for this and the dyes from Alumilite.

Still need to make a window mold for this & put some red goop in the rim axle holes to make them smooth in appearance.

Bob...casting for fun...zilla


----------



## Dragula

Neat-O Bob,looks like a glazed donut! ummmm...do-nut...
DRAGjet


----------



## T-Jet Racer

bobhch said:


> This was made using a measuring device (tape measure) and my keyboard to send Amy the decal measurements... Rebel Buggy Sand Van coming through. Beep, Beep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had this decal made up on white decal sheet backing...Look for more flag cars soon.
> 
> Bob...need a Rosco Sand Van now...zilla


you need to make a sticker that fits right over sand van


----------



## bobhch

T-Jet Racer said:


> you need to make a sticker that fits right over sand van


I did make some up like that for this buggy body but, just don't have time to mess with them right now!

Will still have to mask off the window and paint this whole C-cab white though. Gonna make some Ambulances and Moon Buggies. Amy backed up these images on white decal paper for me.

Heck Flags are easy to trim...can you say straight cuts? I thought you could. 

Had some other decals made up & will post up pics when I get time to do some "ME TIME" slot builds. 

Did add a couple of Rat Finks on the back doors and a Orange Iron Cross on the hood on this Rebel Buggy after this pic was posted.

Bob...one day at a time...zilla


----------



## hojohn

*sell some please*



alfaslot1 said:


> Here are a few i am working on.the primered roadster is just about done,the riviera has been shortened to fit the t-jet wheelbase,'33 phaeton pickup,'40 ford coupe.the racecar hauler was a faller truck with a damaged bed,the two alfas are bauer cars...greg


just wondering if you sell any of these i really like the riviera


----------



## bobhch

*Thanks for your honesty Drag...Seriously!!!!*



Dragula said:


> Neat-O Bob,looks like a glazed donut! ummmm...do-nut...
> DRAGjet












You are right Drag man, This does look like a Glazed Donut. I am going to Pine-Sol it now and then re paint before giving it the rust wash again. No clear was added....oh man. 

I like powedered Jelly filled Donuts myself....Mmmmmmmmm  I could smear Jelly on the panel truck body and drive it through a pile of powdered sugar...LOL

Dragula thanks for beeing honest man. After doing a double take this Panel truck looks like it should have a Made in Hong Kong sticker on it with a $1.00 Dollar General label on the packaging.

Bob...this shortcut didn't work...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

I have loved the pictures this thread has brought and am damn proud to be the "starter" of it. I just wanted my 2,000 post to go somewhere neat and fitting.
thanks guys for the posts
thanks Hank for the boards.


----------



## sethndaddy

*another mild custom*

Car came from someone here on the boards, 1/32nd, and the Predator driver just took the wheel.


----------



## alfaslot1

*auto world '57 chevy*

wanted to see if i could make anything out of a auto world '57 chevy that looked like a reject from cartoons magazine.the body has been lowered a bunch,blower divit in the hood filled,clear vacuformed glass to replace the dark glass,repainted with flames.chassis is aurora t-jet with road race replica narrow slotted rims.


----------



## alfaslot1

*x-traction challenger*

this x-traction challenger was lowered a bunch,screw posts added and mounted on a t-jet chassis with road race replica rims.factory did a nice job with details and propotions on this body,it just sat way too high on it's x-traction chassis.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*57 Makeover*

Good looking 57 makeover Alf !!! Thank you for removing the blower from the AW 57. For some reason, the AW 57 just didn't excite me. I like the fading flames, are those stencils??? Also looks like chrome foil down the sides maybe???. Much, much better looking 57!!! Can I borrow it for Saturday night cruzin, if it's easy on gas??? RM


----------



## alfaslot1

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Good looking 57 makeover Alf !!! Thank you for removing the blower from the AW 57. For some reason, the AW 57 just didn't excite me. I like the fading flames, are those stencils??? Also looks like chrome foil down the sides maybe???. Much, much better looking 57!!! Can I borrow it for Saturday night cruzin, if it's easy on gas??? RM[/QUOTEthank you,the chevy is a blue flame six so its not too bad on gas.
> flame's color is painted on the body first then the flame mask is applied and the body color painted,that is foil on the side chrome.


----------



## oddrods

Nice 57!!! And Alfas Challenger looks great too! Does anyone else get annoyed when mfg's make convertables with the tops molded in the up position?
Rob


----------



## coach61

Nice Work on both Alf, gonna do me a challenger I think I have 2-3 or three kicking around here now.. ...ack! what a mess...


----------



## tjd241

*Sharp!*

Very sharp... Back down to earth where they belong. Good job :thumbsup: nd


----------



## Marty

*AFX Cuda F/C converted to street*

Back in the late 80's early 90's I took an AFX Cuda F/C and converted it to a street Cuda.

Here is what I did:










Here is the finished car:



It was published in American H.O. Racing News Summer '92










These were still reasonably easy to get back then plus I had about 10 of them, so cutting one up was no big deal.

It is now back in the project box due to the glue finally coming apart (pre-superglue days), the interior might be lost, the white lettering has been worn off the tires. It was quite a hit at the track back then.

Marty


----------



## WesJY

marty - awesome cuda man!! wow..

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Cool Marty! Thanx for the blast from the past.

I'm excited to try one with my AFX goop!


----------



## bobhch

*Marty and Alfaslot...Kewl beans!*

Alfaslot,

57 Chevy looks great with that flame job & all the time and work you put into it. The picture from the front is my favorite. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Challenger looks El Fabio low on a T-Jet!

Marty,

That Cuda is some fine chopped AFX plastic. Bill so wants to goop one now...lol

Bob...my favorite thread...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Finally got around to putting my own spin on a couple of these auto world CJ-5s. Both are done in Model Masters colors from a spray bomb. Oh and if Tom Lowe is reading this then please make a note as to how much difference a little paint on the floorpan makes!

The blue one is actually AMC Big Bad Blue, although I dont think they did too hot of a job matching the color since real BBB is a little more intense. Those rims are original AFX Ansen Sprints (thanks, Dragula!) and I more or less was going for the look of the early 70's Renegades, even though theres pretty much no way Id ever find decals for the stripes on those.

The green one was done in Citrus Yellow metallic. Again, this color wasnt quite what the label showed. I thought it was similar to that 70's avocado green color like on the new 4-door Wranglers, but its a good bit lighter. Turns out its a good look, since colors like this might have been used on a '66 CJ-5 like these are modeled after. The white seats (Jeep called it 'flax') would be period correct also, as well as using the stocker rims since Ive seen pics of jeeps built by desert rats back in the day using widened standard style wheels like these.

These were great fun to build and I have a few more in my to-do box, just need to decide how deco them. Im thinking one might be a replica of the yellow with red oxide primer Jeep Scott Bakula drives in Necessary Roughness...


----------



## tjd241

*Got a nice little packy yesterday...*

Nothing I customized but a nice gift from good old Win43. :woohoo: Like I told him during Chat last night, this is EXACTLY the type of car I'm into. Trans Am, older sports cars, 60's racing.... I'm all over this one. Ain't it purrty??... Thanks Jerry... it's a beauty. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## WesJY

grunger - nice jeeps man! i like that green color :thumbsup:

tjd - that a good looking mustang!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Jeepers Creepers & Sweet Giftstang!*

Those Jeeps rock grungerockjeepe. Fantastic paint jobs, rims and intierior for a nice real look man. I can almost see the wires hanging from under the dash.

Nuther got another...Sweeeeeet Mustang! That looks just like something you would build Dave. Win realy hit the nail on the head with this one. 

Bob...the thread that just keeps on keeping on...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Thanks for the props, guys. They were fun builds. Bob, youre about right on the dash wires! haha!

tjd, nice stang. Im a fan of transam type cars myself. Now that we have 3 proper muscle cars again in the 1:1 world, who knows, maybe the t/a series could return? Ill be missing the javelins myself though.


----------



## oddrods

*Javelins*

If you like javelins there is a very rare one on ebay at the moment. It's a 72 Alabama state trooper car needing a full resto bust it seems mostly there to include the 401 4bbl. These cars are supposed to be good for 145 mph +. There is a registry for the 60 or so that vwere made. Last I checked it was at 3500.00 wich seems reasonable in this day and age of the BG auctions that have blown away the true affordable older cars. Just do a search under AMC if yhou are interested.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars...hash=item110266596809&_trksid=p3756.m14.l1318

Nice! Its a heap but it does have potential. Makes me really wish I had a place to take on a project since this could be sweet with the work put into it.

And youre right, most muscle cars are way out of reach for us 'regular' dudes. But AMCs are still reasonable. If you check the other javs on there, most are pretty affordable for some nice rides.


----------



## Bill Hall

tjd241 said:


> Nothing I customized but a nice gift from good old Win43. :woohoo: Like I told him during Chat last night, this is EXACTLY the type of car I'm into. Trans Am, older sports cars, 60's racing.... I'm all over this one. Ain't it purrty??... Thanks Jerry... it's a beauty. :thumbsup: nd


Yuppers! She's beeyootimus Nuther. 

Win hit this one and you right on the nut. Suh WEET!


----------



## alfaslot1

*mev '51 dodge tow truck conversion*

mev '51 dodge pickup pickup converted to a tow truck with a mini lindy tow boom from the parts box,it also has jerry can,tool box,extra spotlights and a spare wheel.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*"Hello, I need a tow please"*

Excellent detail work Alf!!! I'd be glad to call him for a service call!!! Looks like he has a made a few calls in his day, again great detail work...RM


----------



## Marty

Kool Tow Truck ALFA!

I just picked up one of the P/U from MEV at the last show, now I have a great idea to steal!

Marty


----------



## WesJY

alfaslot1 said:


> mev '51 dodge pickup pickup converted to a tow truck with a mini lindy tow boom from the parts box,it also has jerry can,tool box,extra spotlights and a spare wheel.


whoa!! very nice tow truck!!! :thumbsup: 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*That tow truck looks Super Keno man!*

Alfa,

I can't stop looking at that 51 Dodge tow truck. You build some very neat stuff and always love to see pics of your builds.

All the dirt, grunge and detail makes this thing a real looker.

Thanks for Sharron!  , Bob...Hooker er' up...zilla


----------



## alfaslot1

*thanks all*

thank you for the comments,i replaced the pictures with clearer shots.i got the '51 dodge body a couple of day's ago in a lot from cagee,i was surprised to see it,i had thought it was a cut up auto world suburban from the pictures,once i saw how the mini lindy boom fit it was done in a couple hours,love tamiya spray paint,it dries very quick.here are a few more finished recently.'52 and '53 cunningham c4rk coupes from lemans,a '63 ferrari 330 lmb and an ausi falcon xy gt ho phase III.


----------



## roadrner

Had an AW Cuda sitting there in the original yellow. Thought I put an old set of decals to use and did this one up. Added a set of RRR mags on the AW chassis to dress her up. rr


----------



## WesJY

alfaslot1 said:


> thank you for the comments,i replaced the pictures with clearer shots.i got the '51 dodge body a couple of day's ago in a lot from cagee,i was surprised to see it,i had thought it was a cut up auto world suburban from the pictures,once i saw how the mini lindy boom fit it was done in a couple hours,love tamiya spray paint,it dries very quick.here are a few more finished recently.'52 and '53 cunningham c4rk coupes from lemans,a '63 ferrari 330 lmb and an ausi falcon xy gt ho phase III.


nice cars man!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Had an AW Cuda sitting there in the original yellow. Thought I put an old set of decals to use and did this one up. Added a set of RRR mags on the AW chassis to dress her up. rr


sweeettt!!! MOPAR!!!!!

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

*New From Vj*



















here's the chassis:










it started off as a purple die cast with bright yellow flames. I gave it a coat of transparent red, followed by 2 coats of clear. The motor comes from a Ideal TCR, the hubs are from Jada with AFX specialty rear sized silicone tires.
It orignally had gold chrome and pipes, but they looked chessy, so I added some pipes from a JL die cast.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Wow. Interesting car, VJ. I dont normally dig diecasts but thats pretty hot business.


----------



## Bill Hall

Holy Frijole Jim!

That is hands down the baddest ass car of the year! My pick anyhow.

Who's guide flag is that? I know you've used them, told us before; but I'm old and fergitful.


----------



## videojimmy

Bill Hall said:


> Holy Frijole Jim!
> 
> That is hands down the baddest ass car of the year! My pick anyhow.
> 
> Who's guide flag is that? I know you've used them, told us before; but I'm old and fergitful.



thanks man... it's a Riggen pick up system. 
Light car.... and it rocks!


thanks again, coming from a master like you, it's quite a compliment!


----------



## win43

Greg great looking tow truck :thumbsup::thumbsup: The other cars are cool too.

RR sweet looking 'Cuda. I likes lime green :freak:

VJ what can I say......SWEET!!!!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Looking at all of these wonderful customs is making me feel quite ashamed of myself for letting the TM dictate so much of my "free" time.

I have piles of ho stuff just waiting to be turned into neat little rows of very cool custom slot cars, but I can't seem to get more than 2 minutes alone with my ho tools!

Any ideas, guys? 

I have already tried a few things that go like:
(things I WISH I would say)
TM.... "What are you doing down stairs so long? You are supposed to swap out the laundry."
(what, you can't hear the machines running?)

ME.... "Oh,I did that, but since I was already down here, I figured I would just work on this little car for a bit while I wait for this next load to finish washing. Bill said it was a good idea."
(i know bills wife lets him play cars)

TM.... "You are not married to Bill and I need you to go to the store. We need more rice for dinner."

ME.... "When is dinner?" 
(i am getting tired of rice all the time)
TM ..."In three hours."
(that soon, huh?)
ME.... "I need to go now?"
{maybe if I just pretend to have hurt my back.}
TM..... "Yes."

ME...... "But my back hurts."

TM "oh, and I just drank your last coke."
(@#&%$)

ME.... "ok, I guess I'll go now then."
(Gee, thanks for that.)

TM...."You know I appreciate you, right?"

ME....."Yeah, I know, but Bill still said it was a good idea."

TM "I know, but you still have to go."

ME....*sigh*





All of these new cars are so cool, guys!
Sometimes I wish the TM didn't "appreciate" me so much!


----------



## coach61

joez870 said:


> Looking at all of these wonderful customs is making me feel quite ashamed of myself for letting the TM dictate so much of my "free" time.
> 
> I have piles of ho stuff just waiting to be turned into neat little rows of very cool custom slot cars, but I can't seem to get more than 2 minutes alone with my ho tools!
> 
> Any ideas, guys?
> 
> I have already tried a few things that go like:
> (things I WISH I would say)
> TM.... "What are you doing down stairs so long? You are supposed to swap out the laundry."
> (what, you can't hear the machines running?)
> 
> ME.... "Oh,I did that, but since I was already down here, I figured I would just work on this little car for a bit while I wait for this next load to finish washing. Bill said it was a good idea."
> (i know bills wife lets him play cars)
> 
> TM.... "You are not married to Bill and I need you to go to the store. We need more rice for dinner."
> 
> ME.... "When is dinner?"
> (i am getting tired of rice all the time)
> TM ..."In three hours."
> (that soon, huh?)
> ME.... "I need to go now?"
> {maybe if I just pretend to have hurt my back.}
> TM..... "Yes."
> 
> ME...... "But my back hurts."
> 
> TM "oh, and I just drank your last coke."
> (@#&%$)
> 
> ME.... "ok, I guess I'll go now then."
> (Gee, thanks for that.)
> 
> TM...."You know I appreciate you, right?"
> 
> ME....."Yeah, I know, but Bill still said it was a good idea."
> 
> TM "I know, but you still have to go."
> 
> ME....*sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these new cars are so cool, guys!
> Sometimes I wish the TM didn't "appreciate" me so much!




If I tired that "But Bill said," stuff I would get....

" Whats Billimina's number so she can come pick you and your little cars up and you can live with your little gay friends." .


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall

Coach....For the last time my home known phumber is 1-800- bite me

or 1-360-eat-carp at work!

Please write them down this time.


----------



## roadrner

coach61 said:


> If I tired that "But Bill said," stuff I would get....
> 
> " Whats Billimina's number so she can come pick you and your little cars up and you can live with your little gay friends." .
> 
> 
> Dave


 
LMAO. Billimina and the rest of us gay car guys! :lol: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

*Hey Seargent Stedenko*

Ok Coach... so what if I build lil cars in a pink tutu and floppy converse teenies? I like a challenge and am secure enough with the little bit of my manhood that hasnt been stripped away to go for it.

Please cue Cheech in Up in Smoke at the battle of the bands for an accurate permanently scarring mental picture..."My momma sock it to me try to tell me how to live...da da da ...da da da...da da...DA" "But I dont listen to her cuz my head is like a sieve! ...da da da...da da da...da da ....DA! 

Therefore my advice to henpecked Joe was to treat slot car buildin like sex and try to sneak it in when she's not payin attention...five minutes here and five minutes there when sister Mary elephant isnt waiting to wrap yer knuckles with the ruler.

I finger it's always about effort and timing and if Joesephine can snatch five minutes between laundry flips thats five minutes he can savor.

BTW! That's "WILLIMINA" to you Mr!


----------



## Bill Hall

LOL so any way VJ and coach got me all distracted today...

I really dig the tow truck Greg. Certainly the tried and true Aurora version is a staple but It's nice to see something completely different and nicely executed. That kinda goes for the Cunninghams, Ferari's and darn near every car you sculpt. Most refreshing!

If they really wanna sell some cars the big boys would make a note of your efforts.

RR, Thats a sweet looker! Time traveling on ya. The slime Cuda. Takes me back to the Regan years when I worked with a dude who had that very car and drove it to work quite often. We got into a lot of trouble. Bryce's wife said it's either me or that car!....Last I heard he and the Cuda were still happily married.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Smoke em!!!*

Nice ride VJ, I don't know who works harder, you or Mr.Bill??? That's some creative engineering work VJ, plus it looks good!!! You'll need that double air intake for a good fuel mix, to turn the big meat on the back. I'm sure the direct drive setup also helps turn em. Great work...Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Incredible.......WHOOOOOAH YEAH!*

VJ,

That is way, way, way KOOL! Wife is kicking me off the computer now or I would add a few more way, way, ways. That is Crazy Kool man! 

Bob...VJ that is an INCREDIBLE BUILD...ZILLA


----------



## ScottD961

Video Jimmy NICE JOB !!!!


----------



## ScottD961

Bob ! I got you covered ! that is way , way , way , way, way , way , way , way COOL !
Do you think that covers it BOB? LOL


----------



## roadrner

Bill Hall said:


> Bryce's wife said it's either me or that car!....Last I heard he and the Cuda were still happily married.


Smart man, definitely made a better choice for an investment. :devil: rr


----------



## videojimmy

thanks fellas.... more to come in another week or two. I'm in love with those Ideal TCR can motors. Direct drive opens up a lot of possiblities.


----------



## T-jetjim

*TM Time vs. Slot Cars*



joez870 said:


> Looking at all of these wonderful customs is making me feel quite ashamed of myself for letting the TM dictate so much of my "free" time.
> 
> I have piles of ho stuff just waiting to be turned into neat little rows of very cool custom slot cars, but I can't seem to get more than 2 minutes alone with my ho tools!
> 
> Any ideas, guys?
> 
> I have already tried a few things that go like:
> (things I WISH I would say)
> TM.... "What are you doing down stairs so long? You are supposed to swap out the laundry."
> (what, you can't hear the machines running?)
> 
> ME.... "Oh,I did that, but since I was already down here, I figured I would just work on this little car for a bit while I wait for this next load to finish washing. Bill said it was a good idea."
> (i know bills wife lets him play cars)
> 
> TM.... "You are not married to Bill and I need you to go to the store. We need more rice for dinner."
> 
> ME.... "When is dinner?"
> (i am getting tired of rice all the time)
> TM ..."In three hours."
> (that soon, huh?)
> ME.... "I need to go now?"
> {maybe if I just pretend to have hurt my back.}
> TM..... "Yes."
> 
> ME...... "But my back hurts."
> 
> TM "oh, and I just drank your last coke."
> (@#&%$)
> 
> ME.... "ok, I guess I'll go now then."
> (Gee, thanks for that.)
> 
> TM...."You know I appreciate you, right?"
> 
> ME....."Yeah, I know, but Bill still said it was a good idea."
> 
> TM "I know, but you still have to go."
> 
> ME....*sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these new cars are so cool, guys!
> Sometimes I wish the TM didn't "appreciate" me so much!



Hey Joez-
I ran into the same issue of excessive hibernation in the slot car room. This was an even worse problem during football season when all I did was watch football, then hibernate.
My solution is a portable workstation. I have a small wood tray with a transformer and power track and space for tools etc. I can bring this downstairs and be with the family in front of the TV and work on projects. Yes, I am often running back and forth during commercials to get a tool,parts, etc., but my wife appreciates me being downstairs. Secondly, she has taken more interest in what I am doing as she watches it happen. 

On the surface, I am watching a program with the TM, but I remain in my own world. Fortunately, she doesn't quiz me on the show. 

Good luck!

Jim


----------



## bobhch

*way*



ScottD961 said:


> Bob ! I got you covered ! that is way , way , way , way, way , way , way , way COOL !
> Do you think that covers it BOB? LOL


one more...way!

Bob...TM: pull the van in please! me: But it's Chat time now...Ooooh alright...zilla

P.S. Her van gets left in the driveway for me to pull in alot. Would like to see what would happen if I left my car in the driveway and asked her to pull it in . Women have a way about them don't they...har


----------



## ScottD961

YEAH they sure do ! Could be why I don't have TM anymore!


----------



## tjd241

*Bob...grumbling under his breath... zilla*



bobhch said:


> P.S. Her van gets left in the driveway for me to pull in alot. Would like to see what would happen if I left my car in the driveway and asked her to pull it in


Don't worry, when Ginger needs yer opinion.... she'll tell ya what it is. Until then... clam up and pull the dang van in. :lol: nd


----------



## bobhch

*This only works now and then...*



tjd241 said:


> Don't worry, when Ginger needs yer opinion.... she'll tell ya what it is. Until then... clam up and pull the dang van in. :lol: nd


N.D.

I figured it out...go out with friends...drink...forget about it. Oooooh and get home late and just pass out on the couch (wasn't sure this was the correct spelling for couch so, put in cowch and then hit spell check) LOL....problem solved. Yeah! 

Bob...had a great time tonight...zilla

P.S. Naw just climb into bed and move her azz over because, the waterbed is waaaaaay more comfortable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeffaary

Marty said:


> Back in the late 80's early 90's I took an AFX Cuda F/C and converted it to a street Cuda.


Shorten an AFX Cuda? No, no, no, you stretch it and make it pop wheelies!

Videos of Snake I:

Wheelie Pulses:
http://planetofspeed.net/slots/video/Snake_Wheelie_Pulses.MPG

Track Length Wheelie:
http://planetofspeed.net/slots/video/Snake_Full_Wheelie.MPG

360 Degree View:
http://planetofspeed.net/slots/video/Snake_Show.MPG

Body Up-Down Demonstration:
http://planetofspeed.net/slots/video/Snake_Body_Up_&_Down.MPG

Snake II pics:


----------



## Marty

jeffaary said:


> Shorten an AFX Cuda? No, no, no, you stretch it and make it pop wheelies!
> 
> Videos of Snake I:
> 
> Wheelie Pulses:
> http://planetofspeed.net/slots/video/Snake_Wheelie_Pulses.MPG
> 
> Track Length Wheelie:
> http://planetofspeed.net/slots/video/Snake_Full_Wheelie.MPG
> 
> 360 Degree View:
> http://planetofspeed.net/slots/video/Snake_Show.MPG
> 
> Body Up-Down Demonstration:
> http://planetofspeed.net/slots/video/Snake_Body_Up_&_Down.MPG
> 
> Snake II pics:


You always have the koolest MoPars!

Marty


----------



## bobhch

Marty said:


> You always have the koolest MoPars!
> 
> Marty


jeffaary,

Have to agree with Marty...that is one Kool Snake! 

Bob...Whaoh it pops...zilla


----------



## gear buster

Thats some sweet looking rides you guys are coming up with.. New ideas and new ventures into the diecast world...
Makes me feel like Im getting slower, double the garage biz, or running out of stuff..
HHmmmm.. I pick need more stuff...LOL 
Always need an excuss to get more stuff..
Lets see.. Crossword book for her and a handfull of cars for me..
Hand full of cars == a big box... Still only takes 2 hands to carry..LOL

Keep up the wild and awsome work guys..
Bill needs new ideas..Lmao JK


----------



## cagee

That looks awesome. I couldn't think of a thing to do with it and you made it look just WOW!


----------



## alfaslot1

*thank you*

I was very happy to find it with the lot,thanks again for the great deal.
regards, greg


----------



## sethndaddy

Whats laying on the table right now................


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> Whats laying on the table right now................


Hahahahahha. Thats only one layer deep. 

You need more stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## mahorsc

*my g-jet for this weekend*

we are running g-jets and a BAG-O-PARTS race this weekend at slot shots in stanley nc this is my g-jet


----------



## bobhch

*one layer....doesn't sound as much fun as 7 layer brownies...Yum!*



mahorsc said:


> we are running g-jets and a BAG-O-PARTS race this weekend at slot shots in stanley nc this is my g-jet


That looks like a fun race car to Scooot around the track with. Hope you have a Blast this weekend man.

Bill,

Only one layer deep & need more stuff. LOL :lol:

Ed surely has more stuff and could do several layers I bet. He just doesn't want to show off...har

Bob...how deep could it be Ed...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

I'm on a mini vacation and may do some more pics tomorrow of the other cabinets and track. The picture shows just what i'm trying to throw together chassis wise, with the Bobzila bodies/ebay finds and Dash bodies, I'm well short.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Here's few of my latest achievements That Ive finally finished and gotten around to photographing.


The silver fiero is just a simple repaint. Model Masters AMC Platinum silver coated with Future. I like that color on that car. The chassis is just an HP-7 with stronger HP-2 motor magnets and auto world rear tires. A looker that can run.

The primered Chevy stepside is the finished product, after Id shown it in progress a few months back. The whole grille shell is from a hotwheels car (die cast grafted to the plastic body), as well as the insert. The chassis is an HP-2 using a tomy turbo rear axle, AFX wheels, and with the traction magnets removed. It has home made brass weights, as well as braided copper pickups. Its a blast to run since its powerful and likes to slide!

The burgundy stepside is done in model masters Sunrise Red, which is a Ford color. Its a deep red, with blue metal flakes and really looks hot! The grille had major chrome wear so I stripped it, painted it in flat black, and chrome foiled the bumper, and detailed the grille and lites in silver. Turned out much better than Id hoped. The chassis is the same as on the fiero, but with stock chrome wheels. Fast, speedy and even though its a simple, solid color scheme I think it looks hot on this truck.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Dang -- all these cars look so great! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> I'm on a mini vacation and may do some more pics tomorrow of the other cabinets and track. The picture shows just what i'm trying to throw together chassis wise, with the Bobzila bodies/ebay finds and Dash bodies, I'm well short.


Awwww c'mon Ed, ya know I was teasin'. Everyone knows that your mailman needs a bulldozer to deliver all the slotcar packages to your house! 

JEEPER: Nice trucks! Why the heck manufacturers can build cool p/u trucks is just beyond me????


----------



## grungerockjeepe

And here are some more of my works in progress.

The teal stepside is my 3rd of these that had worn chrome which makes them perfect fodder for customs. Its done in Model Masters GM Bright Aqua Pearl with a coating of Future. Just needs the detail painting and its done.

The blue Jeep is a Kevin Masters resin piece, the last of the 4 I bought off him. Its going to be weathered and done up as a rat rod type rig. Already have a JL T-jet wearing some ansen sprints I got off Dragula. 

The flat black tyco javelin is probably going to get blue and purple ghost flames. Its running a stock HP-2 (the newer type) with a particularly nasty fast greenwire mabuchi motor and auto world rear tires (these work AWESOME on tyco HPs, btw) and it also has a braided copper pickup system like on the primered stepside in my last post. This thing is insanely quick, handles great, it just about rivals a 440 widepan or tomy turbo.

The double primered roadrunner is converted from a tyco superbird. Im still working on a replacement grille to finish it off. Has a 1st generation black curvehugger with the double wide flux collectors and lifelike rims. The motor has been pieced together from some really good parts and this thing flies, and is another that Im using a braided copper pickup system on. 

The primer grey with black vette GT has a similar chassis to the roadrunner, but no copper braids. It probably needs to be dirtied up a bit for the right look.

Havent decided how to finish off the primer black a/p roadster. The flame job goes to the javelin, so maybe a skull and crossbones?

The red 300Z is a tomy piece, stripped of all the paint apps. Probably going to be solid red but I dont know from there. It has AJs rear wheels and tires on a super G+ chassis.

The other a/p Vette, Lola t-260 and McLaren are all stripped of chrome and will most likely get some nice paint jobs. Again, just dont know what.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Crud, forgot the pic and it wont let you add it later!


----------



## bobhch

*Yeah why can't the Mass producers do trucks this way?*

grungerockjeepe,

You have been busy slotin' around man. Those are all great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great pictures Dude! 

The Chevy Step Side with the HW front grill put in is trick! They all are fabulous. The Fiero in silver looks real now. Tyco always made them so toyish. 

Bob...Bill write Tom & ask him nicely for more trucks plzzzz...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Thanks, Dood. Its slow going sometimes, since during the winter Ive got plenty of time for this stuff, but in Oregon its cold and damp that time of year. Not exactly prime painting weather. But then come summer time Ive got tons of stuff going on with friends, trying to woo the ladies, and engaging in general debauchery. So all of these have been several months in the making for what should be a weekends worth of work.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Red!!!*

I'm voting for the red stepside/black bed cover/pu. Looks like you may have added some lakepipes??? I like the way the front bottom pan is molded in. Chrome grill adds a nice touch. Nothing wrong with the rest, but that one just caught my eye and stuck...RM


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Bill Hall said:


> JEEPER: Nice trucks! Why the heck manufacturers can build cool p/u trucks is just beyond me????


No kidding, Bill. If you want to see a cool truck prototype thats been floating around do a search for the Jeep JT. Its more or less the new Scrambler, just a halfcabbed version of the extended Wrangler. Its so ready for production it hurts to even look at it! And thanks for the props!

In fact, here's a link. This is my dream truck.

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/10/26/sema-2007-preview-jeep-wrangler-jt/


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'm voting for the red stepside/black bed cover/pu. Looks like you may have added some lakepipes??? I like the way the front bottom pan is molded in. Chrome grill adds a nice touch. Nothing wrong with the rest, but that one just caught my eye and stuck...RM


Thanks, Buddy. I didnt add any pipes in, just brought out what was already there with some silver paint. Prolly shouldve went with flat white now that I think about it, but overall Im happy with it. The front grille/shell is from a hotwheels custom '69 chevy p/u. I had to do some choppin' to get it to fit, but thats what the ole dremel is for. It came out so well, I half thought of stripping the primer then doing a 'real' paintjob, but its pretty cool as is. Gives it a nice rat rod look.


----------



## Bill Hall

grungerockjeepe said:


> No kidding, Bill. If you want to see a cool truck prototype thats been floating around do a search for the Jeep JT. Its more or less the new Scrambler, just a halfcabbed version of the extended Wrangler. Its so ready for production it hurts to even look at it! And thanks for the props!
> 
> In fact, here's a link. This is my dream truck.
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2007/10/26/sema-2007-preview-jeep-wrangler-jt/


Truth be known I'm an old straight fender purist...er maybe I'm just old.

But with my bias tossed aside...I could see one of those in the driveway easily. :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Bill Hall said:


> Truth be known I'm an old straight fender purist...er maybe I'm just old.
> 
> But with my bias tossed aside...I could see one of those in the driveway easily. :thumbsup:


Im with you on the flatties. Style wise, they'll always have just about every other jeep beat. But they have their drawbacks. Ive driven many CJ-5s which are slightly bigger, but being 6'1" and fairly robust, its a tight squeeze. I couldnt own one of those unless it was strictly a weekender.

But now while Im still on the fence with the style of the '07 and newer wranglers, the fenders are made to be easily removeable. Ive noticed that it wouldnt be hard at all to make a set that look like the old flattie pieces. Only thing is, they need to ditch the minivan V-6 in place of a 4cyl turbodiesel and a V-8 option. If not a 5.7 Hemi, at least the 4.7 flexfuel V-8 would work. I know for a fact it wouldnt give up any mpg to that v-6 and will outpower it all day long.


----------



## Andrij

*2 Mopars*

Here are 2 cars i picked up from somewhere. I have had them for about 7 years i think, and i dont remember where i got them from.

Hope you like em like i do.



Another pic for you all:



Cheers

Andrij


----------



## sethndaddy

looks like nice custom paint jobs.


----------



## bobhch

Andrij,

Heck yah I love those old school Nascar rides & they are done up very nicely. Zooooooooooooom baby!

Bob...those were the days...zilla


----------



## Andrij

Oh, i love those two rides as well.

Shame they have not run a lap on my track ever.

I dont want to ruin their paint jobs.

maybe one day..

We will see.

Andrij


----------



## jeffaary

Andrij:

A coat of Future floor wax will protect those paint jobs. I've built roughly 100Mopar Nascar slots in HO and 1/32 scale and I run them all. They all still look great.

-Jeff


----------



## alfaslot1

*maserati 151 / jaguar xjr13 / fiat 850 sport*

a few more of my resin sports cars.


----------



## alfaslot1

*mead brothers '33 panel*

this was a mead brothers '33 ford panel that i added headlights and a paint job to.


----------



## videojimmy

VERY nice work Alfa!


----------



## roadrner

Here's a Shadow I pulled out of the "to do" box and cleaned her up a bit. Took some of those stickers I picked up and scanned them to make decals. Gave her a coat of paint, little detailing and added the decals, little baremetal foil and clearcoat. Finito! She's sitting one of those new XT chassis without the guts.  rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Man! The lowly shadow always cleans up nice!


----------



## WesJY

RR - wow!! i havent seen your work in a WHILE!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> RR - wow!! i havent seen your work in a WHILE!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


 
Just starting to get back into doing some. Got burned out about two years ago trying to keep pace doing customs for a few resellers. MDA. :freak: rr


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Just starting to get back into doing some. Got burned out about two years ago trying to keep pace doing customs for a few resellers. MDA. :freak: rr


thats cool!!! ONE at a time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Very very nice OFD.....*

It's another Shadow finally out of the shadows!!! Great looker :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## bobhch

roadrner,

Yeah don't let that happen to yah RR.....BURNOUT! Will be looking to see you enjoy painting up slot for youself and enjoy seeing all the pics man!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

The only burnout you need is from putting Windex on the track and letting the rear tires spin man. Someone forgot to tell us that slots are for fun...Silly Wabbit! 

Bob...Burn rubber, not your soul...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice cars RR, glad to see there are some other Shadow Lovers's out there. I believe there was a thread started by some clown on Hobby Talk last year, Me and My Shadow or something like that...RM


----------



## tjd241

*These cars are "Win"-ers....*

Here's a couple of Dash kits that I felt like tearing into as soon as my good friend Win sent them to me. ( thanks Jerry ).... I've been stagnating here in non-little car stuff. A very looooong time since I painted anything except window trim (lol) and even longer since I've done anything besides landscaping the layout. Spring and Summer bring a ton of projects in 1:1 land. Anyhow, this was a little pre-season warm-up and it felt good to shake my (spray) can again. Thanks again Win... I'll get ya back ya bastage!!!  nd


----------



## Bill Hall

*Treats!*

Nice to see ya shaking can and building some new toys. 
Also nice to see them displayed in lil vistas around yer new layout.


----------



## bobhch

*Those pics are great!*

Nuther,

Love these pics and the cars you did up! I am a big fan of the style of building you do. These pics make you feel like you just walked back into the 70s....GROOOOVY PICS MAN! :woohoo: 

My Dads first VW Bug was a Tan 1969....remember it well and we took it to Pikes Peak...zoooooooooooooooooooom baby those bugs were made to drive. Want a 1/1 old school bug again some day. 

Bob...I get shotgun...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Nuther - Nice cars !!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

ND,
Some nice shots!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 
OFD


----------



## videojimmy

Love that bug!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Please don't wait so long!!! Shake those cans ND. Great looking landscaping, with a cool Chevelle and bug, running down the highway. Let's see some more!!! ...RM


----------



## win43

tjd241 said:


> Here's a couple of Dash kits that I felt like tearing into as soon as my good friend Win sent them to me. ( thanks Jerry ).... I've been stagnating here in non-little car stuff. A very looooong time since I painted anything except window trim (lol) and even longer since I've done anything besides landscaping the layout. Spring and Summer bring a ton of projects in 1:1 land. Anyhow, this was a little pre-season warm-up and it felt good to shake my (spray) can again. Thanks again Win... I'll get ya back ya bastage!!!  nd


They look great Dave. No reason to "get " me back......this is just "payback" for a solid that was done by you. I may be old and getting senile....but.....I don't forget everything:freak:


----------



## JordanZ870

Could be any Sunday in the country-side, Nuther. Your details are always a pleasure to behold. Nice looking cars!


----------



## gear buster

You must have shaken the can real hard there nd.. They always say the harder you shake the better it looks...
Keep on squirtin the color. Your making me ansee...


----------



## tjd241

Thanks for looking fellas. Joe... Now that you have a little time to fiddle, how's about it?  ...nd


----------



## roadrner

Here's a resin Dodge Magnum I did up as a vintage stocker. Sitting on an AFX MT chassis. Have to work on my picture taking. Where's all this dust coming from? :freak: 

 rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

roadrner said:


> Here's a resin Dodge Magnum I did up as a vintage stocker. Sitting on an AFX MT chassis. Have to work on my picture taking. Where's all this dust coming from? :freak:
> rr











Does it have a hemi? SWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET.:thumbsup: I really like the era correct Dodge logo. Do you have a cat? Are you a carpenter?

Rich


----------



## WesJY

RR - yeah baby its a sweeeeeet car !!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Digital cameras don't miss nothing!!! I try to always use the illusion setting!!!


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Mag RR...*



roadrner said:


> Where's all this dust coming from?


Don't think of it as dust. Think of it as maybe the soil of some great past civilization. Maybe the soil of ancient Babylon. It staggers the imagination. He may be carrying soil that was trod upon by Solomon, or even Nebuchudnezzar.


----------



## Bill Hall

OFDEEEEE! She's a beyooty!

Really nice to have ya back in the hunt. Hope the burn out has burned itself out.  

Nuther could be on to something...could be grit from some ancient chariot ya just blew the doors off of.


----------



## bobhch

*Hey rr that is a nice stocker man...*

rr,

All the dust is kicked up from you racing that Fingerhuts wheels off. Just need to build a Duster now...LOL

That looks like it would be a fun car to tear up the track with rr....Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch...YEAH BABY! 

Bob...my first car was a 72 Duster...zilla


----------



## neophytte

Regarding the dust; you can generally blow it away with compressed air, or make it less visible by using diffusers on your light source. Like your car as well 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## bobhch

*No smokes for me so, been keepin' busy...very busy!*

Here are a couple of customs that were fun to build between other builds I am working on right now.



















Sand Vans...yeah I got a BUNCH of them!  Remember the song "We've only just begun"? 

Bob...Build no slot car before it's time. It's time!...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Here are a couple of customs that were fun to build between other builds I am working on right now.
> 
> Sand Vans...yeah I got a BUNCH of them!  Remember the song "We've only just begun"?
> 
> Bob...Build no slot car before it's time. It's time!...zilla


yeah baby!! looks good !!!! how many days so far "no smoke"?

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Love that Sand van. Just add a 50mm gun on the backend.  rr


----------



## bobhch

*50mm...Yeah!*

roadrner,

That 50mm gun in the back idea is great. Will build the next one without the C-Cab and have a gun and gunner in the back...YEAH!

Need to finish up my German Sand Van first then the 50mm gun American version.

Wes,

No smokes for me for 2 weeks by Thursday at 4:00 P.M. This is going real well and have to thank Ed, CJ, hojohn and Joez for the Phone Calls to keep me busy talking about slots cars. Also want to thank everyone in Chat for all the encouragement and keeping me busy too.

I guess it is just my time to quite. Am only 43 (almost 44) and want to have good health and enjoy watching my kids grow up. Have been cutting back for years but, this is as back (ZERO) as it gets. lol

Bob...Got lots more builds to do...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Congrats Bob,
2 weeks, you've gone over the hump! 
:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bob...sing up now...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> roadrner,
> 
> That 50mm gun in the back idea is great. Will build the next one without the C-Cab and have a gun and gunner in the back...YEAH!
> 
> Need to finish up my German Sand Van first then the 50mm gun American version.
> 
> Wes,
> 
> No smokes for me for 2 weeks by Thursday at 4:00 P.M. This is going real well and have to thank Ed, CJ, hojohn and Joez for the Phone Calls to keep me busy talking about slots cars. Also want to thank everyone in Chat for all the encouragement and keeping me busy too.
> 
> I guess it is just my time to quite. Am only 43 (almost 44) and want to have good health and enjoy watching my kids grow up. Have been cutting back for years but, this is as back (ZERO) as it gets. lol
> 
> Bob...Got lots more builds to do...zilla


bob - good job! you can do it.. i am smoke free for 8 years and i just went to mountain biking 5 miles today!!! if i was smoking - no way that i wouldnt make it!! 

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

*A Quinn-Martin Productiion*



bobhch said:


> roadrner,
> 
> That 50mm gun in the back idea is great. Will build the next one without the C-Cab and have a gun and gunner in the back...YEAH!
> 
> Need to finish up my German Sand Van first then the 50mm gun American version.
> 
> Wes,
> 
> No smokes for me for 2 weeks by Thursday at 4:00 P.M. This is going real well and have to thank Ed, CJ, hojohn and Joez for the Phone Calls to keep me busy talking about slots cars. Also want to thank everyone in Chat for all the encouragement and keeping me busy too.
> 
> I guess it is just my time to quite. Am only 43 (almost 44) and want to have good health and enjoy watching my kids grow up. Have been cutting back for years but, this is as back (ZERO) as it gets. lol
> 
> Bob...Got lots more builds to do...zilla


Zilla, you could have a few 50mm armed German Sandvans in Africa Korps Tan and take 'em on with a pair of 50cal armed jeeps. Can you say Rat Patrol? I'll bet you can.


----------



## ScottD961

BOB ! Way to go Buddy on the quitting smoking !


----------



## videojimmy

Stay strong brother. If I didn't have dial up, I'd check out the chat scene.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

resinmonger said:


> Zilla, you could have a few 50mm armed German Sandvans in Africa Korps Tan and take 'em on with a pair of 50cal armed jeeps. Can you say Rat Patrol? I'll bet you can.


_*RAT PATROL*_!!!!!!!!!!! I used to freakin love that show. Bob, can you do any german army stuff to shoot at!!!!!!!!

Rich


----------



## bobhch

*Sure....*



NTxSlotCars said:


> _*RAT PATROL*_!!!!!!!!!!! I used to freakin love that show. Bob, can you do any german army stuff to shoot at!!!!!!!!
> 
> Rich


Yes I can Rich (german army stuff to shoot at...LOL) as Las Zilla Speedway is a crazed place with lots of military troops, tanks and artillery to Keep Godzilla and the other Monsters in line. RAT PATR0L ROCKS!

Thanks everyone for the Kudos and support. I love you guys (in a friendly way that is).

Keeping busy with slots is a huge help but, at first I couldn't even sit down to work on them as I always related painting and any work done on them in the garage as smoke time. Well a few good Chat sesions and some long phone calls (slot car stories) realy helped me overcome that and now am back at slot car custom building full blast.

Bob...Gooped some lakers on a 2 -toned custom Merc tonight Oh YEAH!...zilla


----------



## win43

MMmmmmm??? Some guns on the Sand Van.......sort of reminds me of "Rat Patrol". Man am I old...LOL


----------



## ScottD961

Welcome back Win43, How was your trip ? How were the grandkids ? Glad you made it back ok.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yo Bob,
Here's a Dodge truck I made from a LL Chevy, back when the truck series still looked like trucks, and Petty was still fielding the *43*.









Those were the days.

Rich _*43*_

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I likes that Dodge/Chevy package:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:!!! I'm sure there are a lot of Chevy trucks running around in a Dodge disguise, . Like the Craftsman stickers also, did you make those? ... RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I likes that Dodge/Chevy package:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:!!! I'm sure there are a lot of Chevy trucks running around in a Dodge disguise, . Like the Craftsman stickers also, did you make those? ... RM


Thanks!!! The Craftman decals came off of some parma or autographics 1:24 scale sheet. I have a ton of that stuff that I bought just so I could use the small decals. If I ever decide to run 24th scale, I'll be set on decals.


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> Thanks!!! The Craftman decals came off of some parma or autographics 1:24 scale sheet. I have a ton of that stuff that I bought just so I could use the small decals. If I ever decide to run 24th scale, I'll be set on decals.


Rich,

Like the red truck a lot man...red is the best! Also like your decal way of thinking. A person can never have enough decals and sometimes you gotta think outside the box. Richard Petty Rocks!

I just hit the Jackpot at my local Comic Book store tonight. Went to the "Dragons Lair" sister store down the road a bit as one of the employees told me they might have some small guns and stuff in a parts box. Well in that same box were lots and lots of small skull and stuff decals!!!! I grabbed a whole bunch of them at 25 cents a sheet...ooooh man they are cool! Gammers and Dungeon and Dragon people have lots of neat stuff that works for us ho builders. Got a few plastic ho people for decapitation also. :freak:






































Well back on track. Here is my Custom Slot car of the day! Ooooooh Canada, Oh Canada. A Homie for the head, custom made Canadian decal, White Parma stripe down the hood, those decals from the comic book store, Moon rims, Buds rear tires, painted it red with some interior detail work. 

Now I think this thing may be going out the door soon as this just needs a clear coat finish to seal it all up. Hmmmmm who would want such a Canadian Freakish Dune Buggy like this Hmmmmmmmmmm??? Who indeed...

Bob...deep in the heart of Texas...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Cool lil car, Bob!
I can see the Coach standing in the dealership lobby now, just checking off the options boxes. 

"let's see...I need the big white-walls out back(cuz I'm nostalgic, yeah?), the double skull stripe on the hood(to scare the neighborhood kids and ol' ladies) The chromy hubcaps (cuz I like the shiny things), the shag carpets and fur-covered dash (cuz I'm a closet-hippy), The smoked windscreen(cuz it is too sunny here in texas), OH! and the Canadian FLAG(cuz I'm a Canook to the core and I want to be able to see it easily in the parking lots, right?) !"


Beautiful car, Bob...I'm getting even with the Coach...zilla!
Brilliant rendition! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Just doing these up between other projects...*

Joez,

Checking off the option boxes...you got me laughing man ha,ha,ha.:lol:

Have a bunch of Sand Vans that were painted up from many weeks past ready for detailing. When the paint flies it realy flies....Phssssssssssssh




























Well no rear guns yet...next time. Have the 50mm sitting on my workbench with a gunner...YEAH!

Bob...is this German enough?...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm liking the German sand buggy Bob...bombs away...zilla!!! Those greens would look good on a street rod. Coach is gonna be so happy, the big .... , with the red buggy...RM

P.S. Joez, you promised some build pics!!!


----------



## JordanZ870

bobhch said:


> Joez,
> 
> Checking off the option boxes...you got me laughing man ha,ha,ha.:lol:
> 
> Have a bunch of Sand Vans that were painted up from many weeks past ready for detailing. When the paint flies it realy flies....Phssssssssssssh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no rear guns yet...next time. Have the 50mm sitting on my workbench with a gunner...YEAH!
> 
> Bob...is this German enough?...zilla



Good thing that Adolph didn't have this buggy. He might have won WWII on the "COOL!" factor alone!

SWEET machine, Bob!:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

bobzilla!! awesome "nazi" buggy!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Zieg Heil Zilla! Du bist der phsssssst fuhrer!

How about an afrika corps version...a pacific theatre version? Perhaps a swordfish u-boat insignia on a beach buggy? ...makes sense to me....hahahahahah....scary idn'it?


----------



## 1scalevolvo

joez870 said:


> Good thing that Adolph didn't have this buggy. He might have won WWII on the "COOL!" factor alone!
> 
> SWEET machine, Bob!:thumbsup:


Congratz ! You are now an honorary member of Der Afrika Korps !

Neal:dude:


----------



## coach61

joez870 said:


> Cool lil car, Bob!
> I can see the Coach standing in the dealership lobby now, just checking off the options boxes.
> 
> "let's see...I need the big white-walls out back(cuz I'm nostalgic, yeah?), the double skull stripe on the hood(to scare the neighborhood kids and ol' ladies) The chromy hubcaps (cuz I like the shiny things), the shag carpets and fur-covered dash (cuz I'm a closet-hippy), The smoked windscreen(cuz it is too sunny here in texas), OH! and the Canadian FLAG(cuz I'm a Canook to the core and I want to be able to see it easily in the parking lots, right?) !"
> 
> 
> Beautiful car, Bob...I'm getting even with the Coach...zilla!
> Brilliant rendition! :thumbsup:


ya forgot fuzzy dice.. and a bobble head dog ( bobble head dog so the cops know what the driver is up too.. "Is he drunk?".. nods.." is he doing drugs?".. nods.. "is he armed?", nods a lot...) lol....


----------



## bobhch

*62 Impala Police car...*



coach61 said:


> ya forgot fuzzy dice.. and a bobble head dog ( bobble head dog so the cops know what the driver is up too.. "Is he drunk?".. nods.." is he doing drugs?".. nods.. "is he armed?", nods a lot...) lol....





















RALMAO...Coach,

Nods a lot...lol and love your new Cat Avitar man (swim or sink).

Just did this one up today.

AW bl & white 62 Impala body = $2.49 

HW that the red light came off of = 99 cents

Decals from HO Models = about a buck

Future clear coat = 1/2 a cent

rrr rims from Jag Hobbies = $3.50

Old nice running Aurora t-jet chassis = about $6.25 or so
________________________________________________________

The fun time I had today making up my own Police car = Priceless 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQbbhFDE9WE

Found this Car 54 clip which is also in black and white.

Bob...ble head dog...zilla


----------



## WesJY

awesome police car man!! now go and do a police car on dodge charger!!! 

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
More great lookers! What did you do, corner the market on Sand Vans?  rr


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> Bob,
> More great lookers! What did you do, corner the market on Sand Vans?  rr



Yes..............aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah














































Just a small corner though...lol

The next Military Sand Van will be made without a C-Cab & will have that big gun in the back...Yeah!

Bob...love those Sand Vans...zilla


----------



## WesJY

good lord!!  

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bob...love those Sand Vans...zilla[/QUOTE]


I believe that's an understatement Bob...take me to the beach...zilla!!!!
What the he..., you score a close out deal or something??? RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Got sand?

Ya better get some of that yaller track Bob!


----------



## 69Stang

You slot guys blow me away! There are soooo many cool cars in this thread it's over whelming! I'm just one of the die-cast guys who like dropping in from time to time and I am never disappointed with my visits! You guys are GREAT builders! (looks like you have a pretty good time on top of that as well!)

Ward


----------



## roadrner

69Stang said:


> You slot guys blow me away! There are soooo many cool cars in this thread it's over whelming! I'm just one of the die-cast guys who like dropping in from time to time and I am never disappointed with my visits! You guys are GREAT builders! (looks like you have a pretty good time on top of that as well!)
> Ward


 
Ward,
They're quite a few of us that lurk and post over there and see alot of those custom diecasts and drool over them too. I've even stolen some ideas for customs I'm doing.  Just wished us slotters had a few more options to work with (Wheels for one) for our custom projects. Always amazed when someone just does wheel swaps and gives a whole new look with minimal effort. Plus that might reduce the numbers of diecast we sacrifice for parts for slotcars. :devil: 

Wouldn't take a whole lot for a diecaster to become a slotter as well. We're always looking to expand our members.  C'mon over to the darkside. Our little cars run......:woohoo: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Yes Ward, many of us hop the fence all the time. Either stealing ideas or trying to recruit new slot-tards. Regardless of your affiliations it all boils down to the love of 'lil cars. :thumbsup:

Y'all are no slouches in the build department yerselves.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Electrifying*

Ward, Come on back anytime!!! If you need help with plugging em in, I'm sure we can help!!! Try a little electricity, you'll fall in love all over again!!! RM


----------



## resinmonger

*The Zilla Factor...*

:freak: AW has trippled its production of Sand Vans based on demand. Little do they know, the demand all came from one Bob...I gotta have all dem Sand Vans...zilla. :freak: When the market collapses, we can get them on the cheap.


----------



## tjd241

*Bob...not so fast...zilla*



resinmonger said:


> When the market collapses, we can get them on the cheap.


hmmm... or can we? nd


----------



## roadrner

Here's my latest. An old TYCO Camel sponsored Datsun that had seen it's better days. Will be for sale soon. Enjoy. rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

roadrner said:


> Here's my latest. An old TYCO Camel sponsored Datsun that had seen it's better days. Will be for sale soon. Enjoy. rr


Cool antenna mod :thumbsup:

Looks awesome!


----------



## bobhch

The hood and crisp #7 detail realy sparks this thing...yeah!

Nice to see yah over here also Ward.

Bob...Camel Toez Joez likes pink ones...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Camel Toe*

Be careful there Bob...I like camel toes...zilla. Looking goood double R!!! Joez ( It looks pink) and Wes ( cause it's Tyco) gonna be all over that Datsun. Yea, cool antenna add-on, just drive slow. One tight turn and the AM/FM reception is gone. You'll have to get out the ol' potatoe or tin foil, if any of you guys know what I'm talking about...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Casting the Hearse....revisited from days gone by...*



sethndaddy said:


> My favorite body casting was a johnny lightning hearse. these are the only 2 I kept.


Ed,

You just might get a few more of these some day!! This thread is great and You are the starter of it Dude! I saw these Hearse when i first came to HT and stored this thread in my brain. I am so going to do this...oh boy!:woohoo:

This is my favorite HT thread of all time and look through it all the time. Thanks Ed  

This is Eds Hearse pic...










All I have done so far is walked to the mailbox and ran back to the garage to rip the Diecast JL off its blister card, stripped the paint with some Chemical paint remover and dremel away some stuff...just starting and gonna drop it off like this on the bench for a while... 

The hood is going to be left open with velocity stacks like stock, going to drop the front end down (just stole this from a Cuda junker) and maybe some side pipes molded in by the rocker panels. I love all the detail that this thing has...I love painting detail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh yeah!














































Won't be any time soon as I am Super Duper busy with stuff. When this gets all done up will take pics...oh boy.

Bob...crazed caster also...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

Bob, Elton John came to your house disguised as your cat. If you're not careful, he'll start singing Lion King songs, eat all of your ice cream, and rip off any chrome slot cars. I'm just saying...
:freak:


----------



## bobhch

*A cuma-mah-ma-tatter totter...lol*

RALMAO...now that is funny stuff. lol

It is a pretty big tub of ice cream so, good luck. Don't touch my chrome Batmobile Mr. Elton A cuma-mah-ma-tatter-totter John. 

Bob...Got this CAT card for my B-DAY...zilla:hat:



resinmonger said:


> Bob, Elton John came to your house disguised as your cat. If you're not careful, he'll start singing Lion King songs, eat all of your ice cream, and rip off any chrome slot cars. I'm just saying...
> :freak:


----------



## XracerHO

*VW Patrol*

Bob, where's the Sand Van with the 50mm. Check out my 50! Just waiting for you, over the next dune in the sand, watch out.










Just a little Whimsy: a British driver & gunner with an American military body (like his stiff upper lip with the mustache) and the 50mm on a confiscated VW Thing. Being a Crazy Canuck, just loved the Canadian Sand Van, another car for the want list. ... RL


----------



## bobhch

*stiff upper lip...haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*



XracerHO said:


> Bob, where's the Sand Van with the 50mm. Check out my 50! Just waiting for you, over the next dune in the sand, watch out.


RALMAO.....that Thing is great...lol

Bob...I must build to defeat the British...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

I love it, I can't wait to get moved at the end of the month so I can start doing some more monster mobiles.
thanks guys, for keeping this thread alive.


----------



## bobhch

*2009 Concept Camaro for PD2 picture...*




sethndaddy said:


> I love it, I can't wait to get moved at the end of the month so I can start doing some more monster mobiles.
> thanks guys, for keeping this thread alive.



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah I love your Monster Mobiles man....Whooooooooh Whoooooooooooooooooooh yeah move now...hahahahahahahah:woohoo:

PD2,

I don't post pics up of Customs done up for people before they get shipped out but, guess what...that is old rules and now I post them. Hope that is O.K. with you? The guys in Chat made me do it...lol

This has a few coats of Future to keep everything shiney and in place. The flame lick decals are by Rob and you just gotta get some. They are perfect for laying down on Candy Red paint and come with lots of Iron Cross decals also. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Kewl Rob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4 new sheets and I got double...YEAH!



















Bree is 6 now and still likes worms...just saying



















Bob...Iron Cross VW custom coming soon...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

bobhch said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah I love your Monster Mobiles man....Whooooooooh Whoooooooooooooooooooh yeah move now...hahahahahahahah:woohoo:
> 
> PD2,
> 
> I don't post pics up of Customs done up for people before they get shipped out but, guess what...that is old rules and now I post them. Hope that is O.K. with you? The guys in Chat made me do it...lol
> 
> This has a few coats of Future to keep everything shiney and in place. The flame lick decals are by Rob and you just gotta get some. They are perfect for laying down on Candy Red paint and come with lots of Iron Cross decals also. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Kewl Rob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4 new sheets and I got double...YEAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bree is 6 now and still likes worms...just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...Iron Cross VW custom coming soon...zilla



Looks nice, buddy. Now, where did you get the stripes and flames, and also what body is that? Is that one of Hellonwheels' resins?


----------



## bobhch

*thanks.....*



grungerockjeepe said:


> Looks nice, buddy. Now, where did you get the stripes and flames, and also what body is that? Is that one of Hellonwheels' resins?


grungerockjeepe,

Thanks man and was fun to do up for RD2 as I know he is going to love it. Have one of these Camaros for myself to do up also...hmmmmmmmm what color. I think Randy said Yellow? 


These flames and Iron Cross decals by Rob are off the Hook!!!!!!!!!!!! The stripes are some Parma ones I get at the hobby store. These rolls can be pricey but, is nice to have all the different widths and lots of it...you get your moneys worth soon enough. Lots of people use these to stripe Remote Control planes...very thin and can be clear coated with Future with several coatings. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Blue-Ghost-Flam...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262



















Yes it is a Hellonwheels Camaro 2009 concept car. It uses a Indy type (remove the black body clip) Super G plus chassis

Bob...Love these decals BIG TIME...zilla


----------



## WesJY

what?? no challenger????? looks like i am gonna have a long talk with hellonwheels!!!!!!! 

bob - awesome paint/decal job man!!! :thumbsup: 

Wes


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> what?? no challenger????? looks like i am gonna have a long talk with hellonwheels!!!!!!!
> 
> bob - awesome paint/decal job man!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Wes,
Go for it! I'd like a few of them myself for these extra AFX chassis I have. Holding on to a set of AAR Cuda decals that I'll modify for the Challenger. Of course it would be painted sublime lime. Debating on a vinyl top. Just need a body now.  

C'mon Helen, leave the grandbabies alone for a day and cast us a new Challenger.  thanks! Dave


----------



## roadrner

Wes...
looky here! :devil: 


One in the shop. Have some AAR stripes on deck to be applied.  Dave


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Wes...
> looky here! :devil:
> 
> 
> One in the shop. Have some AAR stripes on deck to be applied.  Dave


whooooaaaa!! you know i love anything with mopar sublime green colors!! you got aar stripes decals??????????? where???? 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Anything*



WesJY said:


> whooooaaaa!! you know i love anything with mopar sublime green colors!! you got aar stripes decals??????????? where????
> 
> Wes


Dave & Wes,

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I am seeing green and love the black hood and spoiler! Nice job Dave. You are making Wes drooooooooooool. 

He said,"anything"...LOL 

Bob...snicker, snicker, snicker...zilla


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> whooooaaaa!! you know i love anything with mopar sublime green colors!! you got aar stripes decals??????????? where????
> 
> Wes


 
Yep! Stripes  Picked them up from Pattos a while back. Will get them on sometime next week. Can't wait. 

Dave


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Yep! Stripes  Picked them up from Pattos a while back. Will get them on sometime next week. Can'twait.
> 
> Dave


which one? i mean can you link me there?

Wes


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> which one? i mean can you link me there?
> 
> Wes


 

Wes,
Here's Patto's link and I've included his pic. Also if you get decals from him, I generally clearcoat the sheet when I get them. Although these are for the Cuda, I'll make the work on the Charger. I hope.  
Dave

http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Just wanted to make sure you still had my home address so you'll know where to send that Camaro. Sweet! What is that color?

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Wes,
> Here's Patto's link and I've included his pic. Also if you get decals from hie, I generally clearcoat the sheet when I get them. Although these are for the Cuda, I'll make the work on the Charger. I hope.
> Dave
> 
> http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html


cool! thanks for the info. i didnt realized he had that one. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*It's Red...*



roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Just wanted to make sure you still had my home address so you'll know where to send that Camaro. Sweet! What is that color?
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


The Color is a Testors Silver Chrome trim base, then Kustom Kolor Transparent Orange with a light coat of Kustom Kolor Candy Apple Red with Robs decals and Parma Silver pin stripe tape that is all sealed in with several coats of Future....Wheeew! This one you have to see in person because, a picture just doesn't show all the depth. The silver base paint actually shows through the Orange and the red. Candy Paint Rocks....Yeah Baby! 

Yeah send me your address as it is still in my garage but, where I don't know. Will write you in my Name Saver Address book this time.

I got another Camaro and yours will be sprayed in Transparent Orange like that 57 Suburban you liked. You do want it Bob...zilla-ized right? 

Bob...it is gonna be a while...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Kewl Kandy Kamaro*

Nice looking Camaro there Bob...my list is getting longer...zilla. The only thing I would suggest you do different is, change the adddress on the mailing box...37135...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Beautifil color scheme Zilla! Works for me!

BTW....how did Bree get Joez brains?


----------



## bobhch

*Tjet PM me your adress please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Bill Hall said:


> Beautifil color scheme Zilla! Works for me!
> 
> BTW....how did Bree get Joez brains?


Thanks Bill and PD2 will be getting it real soon. Just letting the clear coat dry and will put in the tinted window this weekend. Didn't want to finger print this up....patience is a virtue.

Joez traded Bree part of his brains for some ZTZ. :freak: 

T-Jet,

Please PM me your address so, I can mail this Maroon 57 to you for the Tyco Pro parts. 

These 57s were both casted by me and get to keep the Black Jack one to race...Whoooo hoooooooooo!! It is fun to race something you made from scratch. 

I put AW front and rear bumpers and an AW window in the Maroon one. Need to make a window mold for this 57 panel casting soon.

Black Jack has a driver and a passenger that are Horrorclix figures that have been decapitated and Gooped on. Even the read hair-doo is some red Goop. I hand painted the red dots on this old 60s 1/24th scale model decal to get some color coordination going on.























































Randy your not getting the Camaro man so, forget about it. The adress label stays as is.

Bob...Love these MEV rims with the Wierd Jack white walls...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Coool :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Camoro 2009 Concept is done and ready for its new owner!*

Well here is a picture of the Camaro mounted up with the tinted windows.

These new flame licks and Iron Crosses that Rob just came out with are very nice for Metallic and Candy colored cars! Will be getting some more of these (like I don't have enough decals already) soon!

RR is getting one of these done up in Transparent Orange in trade for a Special Project body he sent me and then that is it for my Camaro builds.

















PD2 will mail this out Monday after work for you! Enjoy 

Bob...Some day I will paint flames on also...zilla


----------



## ScottD961

Nice work BOB !


----------



## WesJY

wow...   awesome looking camaro!!

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Bobby H.*

Cool paint jobs as per the norm.... Great decals too Bob!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bob...This Camaro is too fast for my track...zilla, I gotta send it back, hope you understand. I just don't want to wreck such a beautiful car. When it came up on 2 wheels, I got nervous...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

You can always send it to me, Randy!heh! JK

It is a beautiful car, Bob, and I am sure that PD2 will enjoy it quite happily! :thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1

Hey, the Black Jack one is really cool:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*I love old school rides & cool new ones too...*

Thanks everyone for the good words on my recent builds. The "Black Jack" water slides are from some of my Dads old decal stash that he gave me.

Randy,

That picture of the Camaro up on 2 wheels is great!

Bob...Have 1 more set of Black Jack decals...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

That Black Jack would make a nice xmas trade car.......lol. Awesome work Bob.


----------



## Bill Hall

Yes I agree with Ed...a great Christmas car. I'll be looking for it in my stocking.

Cool vintage build Bob!


----------



## JordanZ870

Bill Hall said:


> Yes I agree with Ed...a great Christmas car. I'll be looking for it in my stocking.
> 
> Cool vintage build Bob!


Not unless your stocking is hanging in my* house, Bill!


----------



## videojimmy

beautiful paint job Zilla!


----------



## roadrner

My latest green machine! Enjoy.  rr


----------



## JordanZ870

Good show, RR!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Calm down Wes!!!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking goooood RR, nice detail work on the lights and grill. Zebra stripe adds that confidence factor, "I'm the boss"!!! Is that model car type lime paint??? I believe I saw some Model Master lime green at Hobby Lobby. RM


----------



## Bill Hall

OOOOOOOh OFD! Thats pretty!

BTW. I like your picture grouping. side, side, front, 3/4 rear, 3/4 front


----------



## videojimmy

Indeed!


great work, great detail, bold color, great contrast with the black, nice chrome wheels for some bling... all in all, a very cool slot car!


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking goooood RR, nice detail work on the lights and grill. Zebra stripe adds that confidence factor, "I'm the boss"!!! Is that model car type lime paint??? I believe I saw some Model Master lime green at Hobby Lobby. RM


LOLOLOL... i already told him its a awesome car in another thread!!!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Looks like you could just hop in.....Vroooooooooooom*

Was just wondering if Wes was going to jump in here. Yep right on time man.

rr that is Great! Everyone was Sub Lime sprayin....KA-POW! U-r-the- Dude. :dude: Super Duper Sharp looking Mopar Movin' Machine! :thumbsup:

Bob...Very nicely detaled out slot car...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking goooood RR, nice detail work on the lights and grill. Zebra stripe adds that confidence factor, "I'm the boss"!!! Is that model car type lime paint??? I believe I saw some Model Master lime green at Hobby Lobby. RM


Thanks All!

HT,
That was shot with the MM sublime right out of a warmed can. Three light color coats, one clear, then two Future after the stripes and details were laid on. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy

resin kit I bought off ebay... needed TONS of works. It was supposed to be for a t-jet but it sat way toohigh ion the chassis so I moved the post and mounted a gplus chassis instead. I was totally happy with this car before I clear coated it. I don't why , but for some reason the top coat came out kind of milky.
I used sme painted cloth for the rear bed cover, and the pipes came from a JL t-bucket


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool running right there!!! I likes them big fendered cars!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

vj - thats one nice looking rat rod there!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

VJ,
Nice job ! Mean looker. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Wanted to give Wes another green fix so I took a shot of these, something old and something new! :devil: rr


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> VJ,
> Nice job ! Mean looker. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Wanted to give Wes another green fix so I took a shot of these, something old and something new! :devil: rr


You are so EVIL!!!! making me drool over my keyboard again and again!!  awesome man!! 

Wes


----------



## win43

Santa's gonna bring someone a blackjack????? Not a very "friendly" Xmas gift.....someone could get hurt. 

Cool truck Bob......i made another Surburban I did ....zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

VJ--Wowza! Thats a hot looking pickup. Interesting choice of guts, since I assumed right off it was a T-Jet.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!! What an amazing thread!!! I've been on it for hours!!!! Absolutely incredible! Hi everyone! This is my first post so I'm going to hold back on pictures for now. I know how to do it but most of my pictures have to be resized and that part I will have to work on first. I am just getting started in the customizing dept so I don't have much to show yet, but I do have some ideas floating around. I mix slots and trains so the majority of my stuff is built on aurora tjet chassis and I use lock and joiner track. If you do the ebay thing regularly for the last 8 months you've probably seen one or two of my custom R/R crossings there. I also have 3 short sloppy videos up on youtube(same name as on here) showing my 4lane two track R/R crossing and some of my lighted slotcars. Search slotcarman12078 to see them. Thanks to all posters who have kept me entertained this evening!!


----------



## bobhch

*Hi my name is Bob and I am a slot aholic...*



roadrner said:


> VJ,
> Nice job ! Mean looker. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Wanted to give Wes another green fix so I took a shot of these, something old and something new! :devil: rr


VJ,

Love the truck!  You always go one step farther with the chassis. How low can you go...how low can you go...pretty low now.

rr,

That Sub Lime Now & Then pics.  &  are great...Wes can hardly stand it...yeah!

slotcarman,

Welcome to the fun! Always nice to see a True Blue slot car guy join in the fun at Hobby Talk...let the crazyness begin. :woohoo:

Bob...Win wait till you see Black Jack II...zilla (not even started yet...)


----------



## Bill Hall

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow!!! What an amazing thread!!! I've been on it for hours!!!! Absolutely incredible! Hi everyone! This is my first post so I'm going to hold back on pictures for now. I know how to do it but most of my pictures have to be resized and that part I will have to work on first. I am just getting started in the customizing dept so I don't have much to show yet, but I do have some ideas floating around. I mix slots and trains so the majority of my stuff is built on aurora tjet chassis and I use lock and joiner track. If you do the ebay thing regularly for the last 8 months you've probably seen one or two of my custom R/R crossings there. I also have 3 short sloppy videos up on youtube(same name as on here) showing my 4lane two track R/R crossing and some of my lighted slotcars. Search slotcarman12078 to see them. Thanks to all posters who have kept me entertained this evening!!


Welcome aboard! :wave:


----------



## tjd241

Nice Limeys RR. 

scMan... Welcome!... Nice lighted car vids. We'd like to see some daylight pics too though. Get them pics resized an post up man!!! 

nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks for the warm welcome!! So far these are the only pictures small enough to upload, and I'm but I'm still trying.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Got a couple pictures resized.. I will try to take a few more tonight if he kids don't give me too big of a headache. This is one of my mini lindy creations. LED headlights, tail lights and a finicky flashing light on the roof. I am still trying to find a better way to put flashing lights on these, as the flasher LEDs require a certain miliamp input to function right.  I have flashing light circuits ordered and I'm hopeful they will work. I'm not too crazy about using capacitors inside a slotcar because the risk of reversing polarity, which can make them blow up! I'm trying to stay away from bulbs due to the heat generated so I gotta do what I gotta do!


----------



## bobhch

*How many Sand Vans does one man need?.... Lots of em'*

slotcarman,

That Ambulance is Great! Emergency slot vehicles are one of my favorites.

Well Thanks to Hilltop I have this crazy voice in my head that says, "Paint Shadows". This was a mix of Gold and Transparent Blue and came out a nice light green Metalic with Mullet Beer Green driver suit & rear wing. I have more Shadows. How many? Only the Shadow Knows....

Bo Duke got his ride updated when the shipment of decals arrived from Patto's. Gotta love the Sand Van man. 



















Always spray up lots of bodies in a paint session if possible. This way I can have a few quick fun decal and detail cars that are fun to do up when the time is right.....the time is right now. 

Bob...Had some fun doing these quickies...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Gotta go with the Skoal Bob. Looks Great! I've always been a fan of the Skoal stuff. Not that I condoan the use of tobacco in any fashion, but, .........HEY.......... Whats going on here BOB? You sure have been doing alot of Skoal cars lately!

J/K
Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078

Very nice, Bob!! :thumbsup: The ambulance quickly became my favorite, except for that finicky flasher on the roof! This one had me pulling my hair out, I had taken it apart so many times, I didn't think I'd ever get it together. This is equipped with LED head and tail lights and another finicky flasher. :freak: some day I'll make'em work!!


----------



## roadrner

Bob...you'll paint anything...zilla,
Great lookers. That's a neat color green on the Shadow. Looks close to one of those 70's MOPARS colors that was usually mated with the green vinyl top. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY

BOBZILLA!!! WHHHHHOOOOOAAAAAAA!!!!! i like them both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! awesome paint jobs man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow.. i am speechless!!!

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

Sweet stuff, Bob!.....only the shadow knows...hehehe...you have been waiting to say that for a long time, yeah? LOL


----------



## Bill Hall

Bob! I'm with RR. That light green shadow is very different...dig it... and appeals to my green jones ...naturally!

Slotcarman, Yer working an area of our hobby that really needs help. KUDOS! Decent lighting and related gadgets are sorely needed. Even a basic diode kit for HO slotcars with which one could adapt plumb and power optic whips and acylic emitters would be great! Please give us more detail on "whos" and what you are using when you find the time.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That is exactly what I have been shooting for Bill, but the casting resin and the silicone mold making stuff always seems to be one paycheck away. The biggest issue is the need for alot of light to make the optics work with out the Rudolph effect (having the whole nose of the car glowing.  I'll get it eventually..all things take time...:thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1

slotcarman12078 said:


> Got a couple pictures resized.. I will try to take a few more tonight if he kids don't give me too big of a headache. This is one of my mini lindy creations. LED headlights, tail lights and a finicky flashing light on the roof. I am still trying to find a better way to put flashing lights on these, as the flasher LEDs require a certain miliamp input to function right.  I have flashing light circuits ordered and I'm hopeful they will work. I'm not too crazy about using capacitors inside a slotcar because the risk of reversing polarity, which can make them blow up! I'm trying to stay away from bulbs due to the heat generated so I gotta do what I gotta do!



Yessssssss, great work. 
What kind of electronic do you used to work with the different track voltage up to 18 V ?.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just simple resistors, one for each pair of LEDs, And one for the flasher LED. The problem with using multiple LEDs is you're limited to the bodies you can use. That's why I'm stuck with mini lindy vans and fire trucks. I really need to focus on the fiber optic/LED receptacle and either mold the tail lights for the cars or use red fiber optic. As far as the resistors needed, search for a resistor calculator on the web, and you need to know the voltage drop(usage of the LED). And a couple more things... LEDs only work on DC and they have to be hooked up with the correct polarity. Generally, the longer leg is positive. And the left pick up on the slotcar is usually positive too. Too much voltage and they fry very quickly...found that out the hard way!! Hope this info helps!! guten tag!! Joe


----------



## Bill Hall

*I'll show you mine if you show me yers!*



slotcarman12078 said:


> That is exactly what I have been shooting for Bill, but the casting resin and the silicone mold making stuff always seems to be one paycheck away. The biggest issue is the need for alot of light to make the optics work with out the Rudolph effect (having the whole nose of the car glowing.  I'll get it eventually..all things take time...:thumbsup:


Dunno if ya caught this or not,

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2533670#post2533670

...sort of a rough idea of where I'm at. I have the plumbing, and fab techniques pretty well sussed...as far as it goes. What I need is a small zener diode in white and the correct drop resistor....er so the poindexters at my local old school electronics repair shop told me. Best quick ticket for me is the Flamethrower chassis cuz the doo hickeys for hook up are already in place. Once ya got all the R&D crud out of the way one can simply solder them to the hanger plates of a standard chassis and drill holes for wire routing.










The rudolph effect is nulified by fabricating a shrouded initiator (for lack of a better term). The diode, acrylic manifold if necessary, and or optic whips are entombed in shrink tubing. The drop resistor can be outboard of this arrangement.

The above image is a pile of bitties for the Hot Rod Lincoln. It was a contest car from last year in which I bit off more than I could chew timewise given a catastrophic failure with optic fibers and CA. Ignore the window inserts and side pipes and you'll see two long wiskers with small red dots on one end. There are also two head lamp buckets with short whips on them. The lens portion of the bucket is polished while it is still on the raw acylic stalk ...pert near impossible to polish a tiny widget like that after it's been pared away from the parent stalk. Once the face is polished the bucket is cut from the stalk. The polished surface is scratched vertically North to South using a fine jewlers saw or 80 grit paper on straight, ONE gentle pass at a time, checking after every pass to ensure the look your after. The idea is to have both polished and cut portions on the lens in a linear pattern. This to create vertical striations which resemble a sealed beam. I wash them once with some testors to dull them down a hair as they are far to bright and garish in their natural state. Harder to'splain than it is to do...typical! The back side of the bucket is bored to accept the optic whip. The bottom of the bore is polished using a frayed toothpick and compound whilst chucked into yourcordless.










The project body was originally planned for the buckets. The factory molded lumps of a lamp were drilled one over size of the acrylic rod and counter sunk to frence them down old school style. The over size was to allow space for my goop topcoating as it adds considerable fill/solids to any size hole. I also didnt want the ligher yellow parent material to shine through should I have to file fit the buckets during final assembly.










The bucket assems are flush mounted and the whips are routed into the emitter manifold.










The tail lamps havent evolved beyond the red dot type but certainly could be developed with some thought. The optic whip is neatly cut and eased near a lighter flame. It will curl up into a perfect little round lens when properly done. The end is carfully dotted with red paint once or twice... depending of course...to many coats and you'll loose translucency ....and not enough and it'll again look rather garish and un-natural. Again the original tail lenses were deleted early on and like the front the holes were oversized and counter sunk in the same manner.

The optic whip is just one of those re-todded novelty anemonae lamps I got at a garage sale fer fiddy cents...the acylic rods are hobby Store stuff and can be ordred if not in stock....I had to.

The train came off the track when I realized that the custom body was soooo tight to the chassis that the squiggly whiskers would be mulched in gear plate jeopardy. I knew it was gonna be close from the git go. Once CA'ed securley in place the whiskers shattered and broke when the chassis was inserted. They had lost all/any of their inherent flexibility at the attachment points and shattered with the slightest stress. 

So after the dissaster of brittlizing the whips and tossing a weeks worth of R&D and fab work into the crapper I chose to shelve the lighting program until I found a better diode set up and the sting of a stoooopid mistake wore off. All in all I've got some fancy schmanzy nonfuntional lamps in my Lincoln LOL! Naturally all this could have been avoided by using a nonwicking glue and patience. D'Oh!

I have two other back burner lighting projects one of which includes an enclosed rudimentary projector lens that looks quite promising for street rod applications.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> slotcarman,
> 
> That Ambulance is Great! Emergency slot vehicles are one of my favorites.
> 
> Well Thanks to Hilltop I have this crazy voice in my head that says, "Paint Shadows". This was a mix of Gold and Transparent Blue and came out a nice light green Metalic with Mullet Beer Green driver suit & rear wing. I have more Shadows. How many? Only the Shadow Knows....
> 
> Bo Duke got his ride updated when the shipment of decals arrived from Patto's. Gotta love the Sand Van man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always spray up lots of bodies in a paint session if possible. This way I can have a few quick fun decal and detail cars that are fun to do up when the time is right.....the time is right now.
> 
> Bob...Had some fun doing these quickies...zilla


Team Shadow!!! Looking good Bob...I like quikies myself...zilla. Those Skoal decals are tough to beat :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'd like to see Boss Hog chasing that bad boy!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

hilltop and bob - i have a question about afx shadow body will it fit on srt chassis? or only magnatraction , xtraction chassis? 

Wes


----------



## ScottD961

Slotcarman welcome to Hobby talk ! Come visit us on our Wednesday or Friday night Chats !


----------



## bobhch

*Wes yes the SRT snaps right in the Shadow body!*



WesJY said:


> hilltop and bob - i have a question about afx shadow body will it fit on srt chassis? or only magnatraction , xtraction chassis?
> 
> Wes



Here is the Future Shadow HTERS car mounted up on a SRT chassis that was under my GT40 AW body. Now the AW had to be chopped a bit to get the pickups shoes to work right BUT, the AFX Shadow just snapped in and I drove it a few laps to check for Functionality...Zoooooooooooooooom!




























Great Idea Wes :thumbsup: AFX did make the Shadow originally with a front screw post and then later on removed it. This orange one didn't have the screw post & if you do have a screw post body just remove it and BAM!

The circled area in the last picture shows how you can cut down the plastic between the traction magnets & put lower tires on for better traction. Otherwise you will be dragging on the track which defeats the purpose.

I have gone even lower on some of my other SRT Chassis by cutting it even lower and then Super Gluing it back in and putting ridiculously low rear tires on it. How low can you go. Fletcher (our almost 5 year old son) loves to go fast into the curves on our larger track. Zooooooooooooooom baby! :woohoo:

Bob...now time to decal up another quickie...zilla


----------



## ScottD961

SWEET...I'm always thinkin' of HOOTERS....zilla


----------



## WesJY

bob - SWEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTT!! i love the color man!! what is it? metallic copper or orange paint? i am gonna get some shadow bodies and use it for race!!! 

Thanks for the info!!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Phssssssssssssssssssssssh information as per requested....*



WesJY said:


> bob - SWEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTT!! i love the color man!! what is it? metallic copper or orange paint? i am gonna get some shadow bodies and use it for race!!!
> 
> Thanks for the info!!!
> 
> Wes


Wes,

Kustom Kolors by: House of Kolor "Gold" base with "Transparent Tangerine" over that. The gold base coat covers the black very nicely.  

Bob...your welcome...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Wes,
> 
> Kustom Kolors by: House of Kolor "Gold" base with "Transparent Tangerine" over that. The gold base coat covers the black very nicely.
> 
> Bob...your welcome...zilla


dang its a sweet paint job!!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow Bill, that coupe is sweet!! And you were soooo close!!! From what I've learned so far, the shrink tubing isn't necessary on the optic cable. They are designed to reflect the light back in. I am intrigued by the latest LED I've seen floating around on fleabay...It's got an inverted cone on top and is designed to refract the light sideways as opposed to out the top. This set-up is perfect for my initial design, which is to make a resin receptacle to hold the F.O. cable in place. The receptacle would be oval shaped and affixed to the underside of the cars hood, probably with JB. This would be filled with clear resin after the F.O. is inserted through slits made in the.well I guess they're sort of corners. I also have learned (the hard way) that CA, model cement, and a host of other glues do not hold the fiber optics, but they sure melt the LED material . Mushrooming the ends slightly before encapsulating them should do the trick. I've got a link for a resistor calculator (that I keep forgetting to write down) to aid in finding the correct resistor. My basic(un-attempted as yet) plan is to encase the resistor(1/2 watt is enough) and the base of the LED in the empty section of the chassis in JB weld, between the post and the motor. The clear acrylic resin needs a hole to accomodate the LED. I was planning to use a mold released junk LED to create the hollow and remove after the resin cures. That's basically what I got so far...Oh and I have a link for a Fiber Optic supplier I can give you..The stuffs not cheap, but a little goes a long way. They also have colored fiber optic that can be used for parking lights, side marker lights, neon ground effects, etc. I'll grab those links and get'em posted soon.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ok satellite 1 and Bill, Here are the web addys...www.fiberopticproducts. com, and www.quickar.com/noqbestledcalc.htm. :thumbsup: You will need to know the input voltage (I'm using train transformers @ 22.0 volts, the voltage drop is different for different LEDs but they're usually between 1.8 to 4.0. The miliamps are between 1.5 and 2.5 (again specific to the LED you're using). If the specs are all the same and you plan on using more than one LED you can share the resistor. On the calculator page if you scroll down you'll see the inputs for multiples. The calculator will tell you the required ohm and wattage for the resistor you will need. Hope this helps you guys!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

ScottD961 said:


> Slotcarman welcome to Hobby talk ! Come visit us on our Wednesday or Friday night Chats !


Why thanks for the invite Scott!! Sounds like fun. :woohoo: Count me in!!


----------



## ScottD961

No Problem Slotcar ! Just click the link at the top right of the page that says chat and enter slotcars . Join us it's a lot of FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

*More detail*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow Bill, that coupe is sweet!! And you were soooo close!!! From what I've learned so far, the shrink tubing isn't necessary on the optic cable. They are designed to reflect the light back in. I am intrigued by the latest LED I've seen floating around on fleabay...It's got an inverted cone on top and is designed to refract the light sideways as opposed to out the top. This set-up is perfect for my initial design, which is to make a resin receptacle to hold the F.O. cable in place. The receptacle would be oval shaped and affixed to the underside of the cars hood, probably with JB. This would be filled with clear resin after the F.O. is inserted through slits made in the.well I guess they're sort of corners. I also have learned (the hard way) that CA, model cement, and a host of other glues do not hold the fiber optics, but they sure melt the LED material . Mushrooming the ends slightly before encapsulating them should do the trick. I've got a link for a resistor calculator (that I keep forgetting to write down) to aid in finding the correct resistor. My basic(un-attempted as yet) plan is to encase the resistor(1/2 watt is enough) and the base of the LED in the empty section of the chassis in JB weld, between the post and the motor. The clear acrylic resin needs a hole to accomodate the LED. I was planning to use a mold released junk LED to create the hollow and remove after the resin cures. That's basically what I got so far...Oh and I have a link for a Fiber Optic supplier I can give you..The stuffs not cheap, but a little goes a long way. They also have colored fiber optic that can be used for parking lights, side marker lights, neon ground effects, etc. I'll grab those links and get'em posted soon.


I'm certain I led you partially astray. The shrink tubing covers only the LED, an acrylic lens/collector, and just the ends of the whips. this creates an enclosed module with near zero light leakage. I DO NOT cover the entire optic fiber. It is not necessary as the t-jet bodies are sufficiently thick 
for the minimum glow they produce. The only shrouding required is at the LED and it is mandatory in the t-jet flamethrower configuration because the only usable void is right under the hood between the frame rails. My custom bodies are always cram fit very tight to the chassis with next to minimal clearance in any one direction. Therefore I'm pushing towards the minimalist design. 

The acrylic lens is merely used to collect the whip ends and to provide a flat surface for the whip ends to abutt to and provide a stable area for the rounded LED to sit against. Think of it as a wide mouthed funnel for light.

The whips are inserted into a bore in the arylic lens collector. So the idea is identical to the front headlamp bucket assembly only in reverse and they are multiple whips as opposed to just one. 

Essentially the same what you are doing only my attempts are packaged linear and branch out from the cavity between the front frame rails on the t-jet. 

Thanx for the links! I'm excited to pick this project back up.


----------



## videojimmy

Bill, do you think wrapping the stick with foil would help create a higher light output from the opened end?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool Bill!! Glad to help!! Got one more lead for you to look into. On ebay, there is a seller called dmmwem. They cater mostly to the model RR crowd, but if you go to advanced search, scroll down on the left you'll see "find a member". They sell all kinds of LEDS and if you're looking minimalist, they have LEDs as small as 1.6 mm. A tiny lil thing, very fragile, but a light powerhouse! And they're available in colors too. The only catch with the clear ones is they give off a blueish white light, kinda like the new car halogens. A coat of clear yellow or orange paint might soften them up a bit. To give you an idea how small these are, they are smaller than the standard shaft on a dremel tool bit! And that includes the base! The whole LED measures 2.27 mm square. If push came to shove you could jb these right to the body and use a stranded 28 gauge wire (very fine and flexible)to connect it all together.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Bill, after the 4th beer it became clear as to what you tried to do. :drunk:The beauty of my concept(if it'll work) is the light unit(LED and resistor) are part of the chassis like with a flame thrower. The receptacle and the fiber optic array are part of the body. And if all lines up correctly, the two will mate perfectly. Take a piece of modeling clay and fill the front cavity of the body and press a junk chassis into the clay. this will give you a clear idea of how much room you have to work with. The area between the axle rails is more than adaquate for the resistor and the LED, with the LED sticking no more than It's thickness above the chassis rails. This should leave you about 4-6 mm room for the receptacle. Remember, the thicker the F.O. cable is, the less flexible it is. And the colored ones are on the brittle side to start with. By the way, I haven't patented this whole process yet so don't tell anyone!!!:lol: Please keep me posted on your progress and I'd love some pictures when completed!!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sorry everyone!!!! I didn't mean to turn this into Bill's and Joe's LED 101 I just get so excited when I see someone doing something that has consumed my mind's every waking hour for the past year (I know, I need a life) So to put things back on the correct subject, here is yet another mini lindy cut up..ready for some soldering and a chassis,as soon as I can find a doner car to swipe one from. Today my LED flasher kits came in :woohoo:and once this surfer van is done, I'm going to try another meat wagon (if I don't blow up the board testing it, that is!!!!)
Question for you all..is Claus still making bodys and how can I go about finding some without a translator??? The one year of German I took in high school pretty much only taught me how to count to 10!! The mercury wagon was on my list to mold someday...


----------



## bobhch

*101....202....it's all part of the fun!*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Sorry everyone!!!! I didn't mean to turn this into Bill's and Joe's LED 101 I


Noooooooooooooooo Problemo man...nice Surf Van!

Everyone needs a dream but, you do have a Life...it is just messed up like the rest of us here on HT. lol :freak:

Bob...Let's go surfing now, everyones learning how...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sorry everyone!!!! I didn't mean to turn this into Bill's and Joe's LED 101 I just get so excited when I see someone doing something that has consumed my mind's every waking hour for the past year (I know, I need a life) So to put things back on the correct subject, here is yet another mini lindy cut up..ready for some soldering and a chassis,as soon as I can find a doner car to swipe one from. Today my LED flasher kits came in :woohoo:and once this surfer van is done, I'm going to try another meat wagon (if I don't blow up the board testing it, that is!!!!)
> Question for you all..is Claus still making bodys and how can I go about finding some without a translator??? The one year of German I took in high school pretty much only taught me how to count to 10!! The mercury wagon was on my list to mold someday...


A note to VJ first: According to the model railroading gurus at the time I was deep into it; the approved method was bright white paint for the acrylic lenses and manifolds. A coupla coats of black over the top is used extinguish leaks or undesireable glow. I never tried silver or foil because what I was doing worked super. Who knows what they bare doing now? 

Joe, Thank You! The pictured diodes look perfect!

No worries, not the first post to run amok and certainly wont be the last.  HT is about exchanging ideas, amassing intel, and sharing opinions. We're still in the ballpark although we may not be in the base path proper. We can always plead insanity, petition Hank, and have these moved into it's own lil thread if some one gets their undies twisted over it. As far as Claus goes he has a better handle on English than most of us any way so go for it in English.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, as long as I'm giving out my secret recipies, satelite, the LEDs I'm using are 2.0 mm warm white, the tail lights are 1.8 mm reds. They are available from dmmwem on flea-bay. as far as the resistors, I'll have to check on that. I will say that seller has got about the fastest shipping time, and he's never let me down. I would assume you still have your green van... Speaking of post 537, Bob, what ever happened to that mini lindy van resin casting??? I'd love to see what one would look like with a "real" coat of paint on it, since mine are all butchered krylon jobs  Some day, someday, someday I will buy an airbrush and have a suitable place to use it without blowing up the house from the paint fumes


----------



## bobhch

*The troops are thirsty & the music is playing...lets dance!*



XracerHO said:


> Bob, where's the Sand Van with the 50mm. Check out my 50! Just waiting for you, over the next dune in the sand, watch out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little Whimsy: a British driver & gunner with an American military body (like his stiff upper lip with the mustache) and the 50mm on a confiscated VW Thing. Being a Crazy Canuck, just loved the Canadian Sand Van, another car for the want list. ... RL


XracerHO,

I just don't think a Sand Van is gonna cut it this time. Your Thing 1 & My Thing 2 (under construction now) will soon meet in a battle that will go down in Hobby Talk History. Somebody call a Medic quick! LOL










Love the way you mounted the 50mm on the roll bar.  The whole "Thing" is just fun with the Pom Trees and British Dudes. This is war...

Bob...inspired by inspiration of inspirational build...zilla


----------



## 00'HO

*Wild RIDE*










*By Greg*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Ford-Esc...036331719QQihZ025QQcategoryZ776QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## roadrner

00'HO said:


> *By Greg*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Ford-Esc...036331719QQihZ025QQcategoryZ776QQcmdZViewItem


Think you need a bigger blower!  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## resinmonger

She might be a tad nose heavy...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

00'HO said:


> *By Greg*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Ford-Esc...036331719QQihZ025QQcategoryZ776QQcmdZViewItem


 
Somewhere in here is a joke about a tech block. :freak:


----------



## ScottD961

resinmonger said:


> She might be a tad nose heavy...


 Why ? LOL


----------



## ScottD961

1976Cordoba said:


> Somewhere in here is a joke about a tech block. :freak:


I no longer come here for the content, it's the jokes ....


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well,I'm bummed!! My lil circuit board wouldn't do squat hooked up to a chassis. Rigged up to the track alone, it would light up but not flash! Then back on the 9 volt battery..starts flashing again....Back to the drawing board!!


----------



## ScottD961

Slotcar dude ! So how was your first chat nite buddy ,LOL Hope you had a good time .


----------



## slotcarman12078

Insanity at first..once it settled down a bit I could handle it.. I'll be in there regularly!!!


----------



## resinmonger

1976Cordoba said:


> Somewhere in here is a joke about a tech block. :freak:


Dobba, I am writting from the ER. I laughed so hard that I broke three ribs. It was worth it! :freak: :dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

resinmonger said:


> Doba, I am writting from the ER. I laughed so hard that I broke three ribs. It was worth it!


 
 Whoa -- Sorry Dude! :lol: Glad you liked it. :wave:


----------



## ScottD961

Slotcar man glad you had a good time Cya next wednesday ! We do chat on Firdays too.
Doba where will you be apearing for your stand up routine ? I need to get tickets !


----------



## win43

1976Cordoba said:


> Somewhere in here is a joke about a tech block. :freak:


Now that's funny :lol: :tongue: :lol:


----------



## pshoe64

*Here's Few I Finally Finished*

The TycoPro Miura was an eBay casualty I rescued. The rear section from the wheelwells back was bent going straight up. I straightened that and painted over the stress marks. The rest are various projects I have finished up or am very close to calling finished. The VW was a gift for my oldest daughter. She wants a real one, but has a couple of years to go before I start worrying about that! Meanwhile the slot car can do!

-Paul


----------



## grungerockjeepe

A few of my recent completed projects and works in progress:










The oil truck uses the tank taken off of a matchbox which is currently available. Chrome foiled it, added a screwpost, drilled a hole in the back of an ex-US1 dumptruck and voila! 

The blue firebird was chromed with lots of wear but a body that was free of any chips cuts, breaks or damage so I stripped it intending to paint it. Turns out it was a pretty shade of blue so I just did some detail painting. Swapped motor magnets and block from an Ideal TCR (same motor as HP-2) paired with a widegap gold HP-7 arm for a fast little car.

The stepsides were both chromed command controls with heavy chrome wear stripped down and painted Ford sunrise red and GM bright aqua pearl, both Model Masters spray bombs. A little future floor wax, some detailing and I wound up with 2 real nice trucks. The red one has an HP-7 with a nice clean set of chromed stock wheels with a motor like the firebird, the teal one is a grey curvehugger with some of RDM95's aluminum wheels, silicone rears and a greenwire mabuchi motor. Both have the go to back up the show.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

This one is in the conceptual stage. It was a blue chrome JL that I stripped down and repainted orange. I cut out and sanded smooth that 'bucket' on the roof that holds the spare tire. The tire will still be there, but without the goofy flower pot. Its gonna get some racing decals, window nets and plenty of muck slopped on to justify such dirty wheels and tires.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Nice work, pshoe. The model A is hot business, Eleanor is always nice to see, cant go wrong with a Cuda---EVER---and Im a fan of those AFX turbine wheels.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice-a nice-a jobs on the new arrivals!!! the off road vee-wee is going to be a wild looking ride!!! And I agree with the eleanor statement too!! Very nice detail work!! Cuda's and the hotrod lookin' good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Those are some sweet paint jobs on the pickups, and is that tank plastic??? Great match-up!!


----------



## pshoe64

grungerockjeepe said:


> Nice work, pshoe. The model A is hot business, Eleanor is always nice to see, cant go wrong with a Cuda---EVER---and Im a fan of those AFX turbine wheels.


The Model A was my first swipe at doing the pin-stripping by hand. Man, decals are easier! And much more forgiving:freak::freak:

I've already started the sanding and planning for the AAR Cuda. I see a Swede Savage car in my future.

I love the trucks! The stepsides are classic!

-Paul


----------



## ScottD961

Nice job pshoe ! Awesome cars Always a fan of Eleanor !


----------



## bobhch

*Dedicate this post to Jack, Janet & Chrissy...*

Three is company too...yeah the Hooters Shadow is all done & hanging out with its friends now.

All I need now is some LOLA cars done up and we got a race on our hands baby...Yeah! 

I keep hearing this voice in my head telling me to add a large scoop behind the driver on the Shadow...Hmmmmmmmmm sounds like alot of fun...O.K. will do it!



















Wes,

You asked me what color this was & I told you wrong. Went paint shopping and picked up more of this Amber Turn Signal Metallic Orange the other day. Note the #s are different on the bottles as are the colors. Testors makes 2 different colors of this. I used the Darker one to the left for this Hooters paint job over House of Kolors Gold. (Had stated before that I used House of Kolors Transparent Tangerine over gold which, is incorrect). 

Yeah stuff like this rambles in my head all the time...



















Bob...you can never have enough HTERS slot cars...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

*The Shadow Knows...*

Nice to see you rescue three Shadows for the dog pound and give 'em new lives with those sweet liveries! You've got a good start to the Zilla Can-Am IROC going! It's a great bit of work from Bob...can't leave all dem Shadows black...Zilla. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Great builds grungerockjeepe...*



grungerockjeepe said:


> This one is in the conceptual stage. It was a blue chrome JL that I stripped down and repainted orange. I cut out and sanded smooth that 'bucket' on the roof that holds the spare tire. The tire will still be there, but without the goofy flower pot. Its gonna get some racing decals, window nets and plenty of muck slopped on to justify such dirty wheels and tires.



grungerockjeepe,

Love those bugs man! Will look great with some muck slop on it...yeah!

Love those Stepsides (from the 70s or 80s) also as they just don't make them like that anymore.

Bob...keep on keeping on...zilla


----------



## bobhch

pshoe64 said:


> The TycoPro Miura was an eBay casualty I rescued. The rear section from the wheelwells back was bent going straight up. I straightened that and painted over the stress marks. The rest are various projects I have finished up or am very close to calling finished. The VW was a gift for my oldest daughter. She wants a real one, but has a couple of years to go before I start worrying about that! Meanwhile the slot car can do!
> 
> -Paul


pshoe,

Those are some nice paint jobs there. Love the Bug, Model A is just plain way Kelw as is the Mustang also.

Just picked up a Muira from Hellonwheels8 a few weeks ago and am very excited about painting it up some day.

Bob...they all look great...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice-a nice-a jobs on the new arrivals!!! the off road vee-wee is going to be a wild looking ride!!! And I agree with the eleanor statement too!! Very nice detail work!! Cuda's and the hotrod lookin' good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Those are some sweet paint jobs on the pickups, and is that tank plastic??? Great match-up!!


Thanks man. Yep, the tank is plastic. Matchbox has had several versions of trucks using this piece. Its a pretty simple conversion and swap actually.


----------



## tjd241

*Busy guys.....*

All great stuff!!! Nice work Pshoe, grJeep, and Robert Hovendude!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice stable pshoe64!!! Love that little blue pickem up truck the best, not that I would turn down any of the rest, but the pu just tugs at me a little harder...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool projects Grunger!!! I likes the Tanker, innovation at work!!! Nice re-do's on the Bird and step-sides. I gotta find some of the early years!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Team Shadow*

Kewl Shadow's Bob...are the fumes getting to you...zilla. I don't know which one I like best!!! All 3 are looking gooooood!!! We need to have a Shadow re-union, I see a distant relative. RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Shadows.....*

Awesome grouping of shadows Mr. Z!!! and Hters are my friends t!!! Nice color choices!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> Bob...you can never have enough HTERS slot cars...zilla


Looks great!

The Hooters Shadow I am working on is a slow build, unfortunately. Trying to cram it in between resin experiments of all types.

Hopefully I can post it up pretty soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Wow, bob. Those shadows are beautiful. You must have that decal maker program on your 'puter. I should invest in that at some point myself...


----------



## WesJY

BOOOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBBBBB!!!! all i can say is WWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! they are the sharpest and the best lookingt shadows ever man!!! i really love the way you did them all!!!

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Id like to see what you can do with some AFX lola T-260s and Tyco Chapparal 2Gs. IMHO, 2 of the best looking examples of HO scale can-ams.


----------



## roadrner

*My latest MOPAR*

Bob,
Great looking Shadows! Here's one I just took out of the paint booth. Just waiting for the bare metal foil on the trim and other painted details. Love those Chargers! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Charger with a painted top....Way Kewl Man!*



roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Great looking Shadows! Here's one I just took out of the paint booth. Just waiting for the bare metal foil on the trim and other painted details. Love those Chargers! :thumbsup:



rr,

You are so Cruel...lol I know you are just building now to drive Wes completly Bonkers.:devil:

Bob...Everyone should build sweet Mopars and post them up...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet charger RR!!! It is that "orangy" time of year!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: sweeeeeeeeeeet!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Eat your heart out Wes!!! Way to go RR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Don't touch till it's dry!!!...RM


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Eat your heart out Wes!!! Way to go RR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Don't touch till it's dry!!!...RM


 
Foil and paint tomorrow for sure.  

My Halloween Charger!  rr


----------



## T-jetjim

Bob- Great paint jobs on the SHadows. I have a bunch of those that I was considering paint jobs on. THose turned out awesome.
Pshoe - That Model is A is a great piece of work.
Jim


----------



## Bill Hall

Pshoe, Great pick up! Ultra cool fer sure. Blacking the rad out really adds some needed contrast for the AFX grill. How about a shot of the chassis trimming, I dont see any shoes yet?

Bob zilla, None of the shadows ya sent me were painted all awesome like that. hahahahaha! Those polished dogdishes look really good and the color schemes are typically Bob "over the top" Zilla.

RR: Great color choice! Know ya got better things to do buuuuuut..... howz about a baby tute on "foiling" ? Maybe just the basics for those of us who only use foil on our heads to keep the government from brainwashing us.

I'm excited to see some more after Joez skookum job on his fiddy fie chebbie


----------



## roadrner

*Phase one detailing....*

Started to add the details! Enjoy.....:devil: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!*

rr,

That is some fine detailing man! :woohoo:

Bob...looking at one sweet Charger right now...zilla


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Started to add the details! Enjoy.....:devil: rr


WWHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! anything to do with 69 dodge charger custom - I DROOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i like it!!!! :thumbsup:

is it metallic color or dark orange or red? 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow!

That is so cool RR!


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> WWHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! anything to do with 69 dodge charger custom - I DROOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i like it!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> is it metallic color or dark orange or red?
> 
> Wes


Wes,
It's Dupli Color's Orange Mist, right out of a can. Picked it up at an AutoZone.
rr


----------



## tjd241

:thumbsup::thumbsup:... 2 thumbs up Double-R. Really Nice Dodge. nd


----------



## resinmonger

*Fox News*

Just in from FOX:

Autozone reports it can not keep Dupli Color's Orange Mist spray paint on the shelves. As soon as its restocked, it's sold. What can account for this mysterous occurance? Reporter Herendo Revolver is on the case and will have a titilating repot at 11:00. :freak: :hat: :dude:


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Wes,
> It's Dupli Color's Orange Mist, right out of a can. Picked it up at an AutoZone.
> rr


man its a sweet looking color !! do you use prime paint or white paint then use this orange mist? i mean what brand do you use for prime or white before you put orange paint on it. 

Wes


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> man its a sweet looking color !! do you use prime paint or white paint then use this orange mist? i mean what brand do you use for prime or white before you put orange paint on it.
> 
> Wes


 
I use flat white Krylon for my primer. Used to use the "grey" primer but switched to the white. Doesn't seem to effect the base color as much. Plus it dries fast. Just make sure you warm up the can before you start spraying. 
 rr


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> I use flat white Krylon for my primer. Used to use the "grey" primer but switched to the white. Doesn't seem to effect the base color as much. Plus it dries fast. Just make sure you warm up the can before you start spraying.
> rr


thanks for the info. 
Wes


----------



## bobhch

resinmonger said:


> Just in from FOX:
> 
> Autozone reports it can not keep Dupli Color's Orange Mist spray paint on the shelves. As soon as its restocked, it's sold. What can account for this mysterous occurance? Reporter Herendo Revolver is on the case and will have a titilating repot at 11:00. :freak: :hat: :dude:


I did what Joez usually does....Phssssssssssssssshed pop all over the computer screen....lol resinmonger you crack me up. :lol:

Roadrner,

What is a can? 

Bob...is it 11:00 yet? Fletcher just asked me how to spell HTERS...zilla

Fletcher is writing it down now...ha,ha,ha,ah,aha Fletcher will be 5 after Halloween.


----------



## resinmonger

I'm just here to help, Zilla... :drunk: :hat: :freak: :dude:


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> Roadrner,
> 
> What is a can?


Bob,
Spray bomb. Shake, rattle and spray. Got away from airbrushes awhile back. Swithched to spray paint in cans when the compressor went south.  rr


----------



## drumz

This is my 1st picture post. Here are a few of my BRP Bat Jets by Tom Bowman. I did all the detailing and stuff. I'll post more pics later.
 thanks


----------



## drumz

Heres the a few more.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice assortment you have there drumz!!! I really like the 69 Trans Am!!! Who, may I ask, made it and what chassis does it fit?? Never mind...I know who now..answered my own question. Looks real good!!!


Joe


----------



## satellite1

drumz said:


> Heres the a few more.


lot`s of cars, gasoline on sale ? :wave:


----------



## ScottD961

Hey Slotcarman I have a bunch of saved Websites in my slotcar folder on my 'puter. If you PM me your email address I will send them to you,if you want. I have the address with the 69 Trans Am too.


----------



## resinmonger

Drumz, your posts are a good advertisement for both Batjet bodies and your painting/detailing skillz! However, the woman in the red dress in the first two pictures is my sister… :drunk: :hat: :freak: :dude:


----------



## drumz

Thanks for the comments. I also have a few Chris Rolf and Jeff Mcleese creations. I could use another Porsche:wave:. Sorry for the fuzzy pics.


----------



## drumz

drumz said:


> Thanks for the comments. I also have a few Chris Rolf and Jeff Mcleese creations. I could use another Porsche:wave:. Sorry for the fuzzy pics.


These pics are a little better.


----------



## roadrner

*Charger is finished*

Here she is! Enjoy...  rr

Guess I should have dusted her off a little better.


----------



## Bill Hall

roadrner said:


> Here she is! Enjoy...  rr
> 
> Guess I should have dusted her off a little better.


Ya carved up a sweet punkin' this year OFD!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Spoiled by the foil!!! Nice chrome work RR. :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey RR, who makes that body???? I love it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks like it's begging for some "lights"!!!!


Joe


----------



## ScottD961

Drumz /RR , nice cars !


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hey RR, who makes that body???? I love it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks like it's begging for some "lights"!!!!
> 
> 
> Joe


That started out as the silver AW Charger. rr


----------



## tjd241

Nice stuff guys.... all winners in my book. Good work....nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

*You're kidding me!!!*

I can see the hood fill..nice and smooth!! Seems like the tail lights are a bit bigger??? Certainly chromier!!! Is the grill diecast or a resin mold or more customshop work??? Looks top notch however you did it!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> I can see the hood fill..nice and smooth!! Seems like the tail lights are a bit bigger??? Certainly chromier!!! Is the grill diecast or a resin mold or more customshop work??? Looks top notch however you did it!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 
Sorry to say, the build was nothing like that. Here's a pic of the AW donor. Borrowed the pic from an epay auction. rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dog gone, totally different from my green blower version!! Thanks, but, it still looks awesome!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Joe


----------



## roadrner

*Latest from the paint shop!*

Here's my next two projects. Doing a vintage mid 70's TBird stocker and a Lemon twist (or whatever MOPAR called it) Charger in AAR motif. Will let them setup for a couple of days. can you guess the livery for the TBird?  rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Bobzilla knows!


----------



## bobhch

*yes I do....*



Bill Hall said:


> Bobzilla knows!


Bob...I love HTERS...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

roadrner said:


> Here's my next two projects. Doing a vintage mid 70's TBird stocker and a Lemon twist (or whatever MOPAR called it) Charger in AAR motif. Will let them setup for a couple of days. can you guess the livery for the TBird?  rr


 . . .


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Here's my next two projects. Doing a vintage mid 70's TBird stocker and a Lemon twist (or whatever MOPAR called it) Charger in AAR motif. Will let them setup for a couple of days. can you guess the livery for the TBird?  rr


hey i really love that orange charger you did!! now i see this yellow one hmmmm hmmmmm LOL..

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*hello yellow*



WesJY said:


> hey i really love that orange charger you did!! now i see this yellow one hmmmm hmmmmm LOL..
> 
> Wes


I got all excited about Hooters...yeah the orange one is Sweet and the Yellow one is gonna be SICK too! 

Bob...Yellow looks El Fabio...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roadrner said:


> Here's my next two projects. Doing a vintage mid 70's TBird stocker and a Lemon twist (or whatever MOPAR called it) Charger in AAR motif. Will let them setup for a couple of days. can you guess the livery for the TBird?  rr



Icecream pushups???


----------



## NTxSlotCars

roadrner said:


> Here's my next two projects. Doing a vintage mid 70's TBird stocker and a Lemon twist (or whatever MOPAR called it) Charger in AAR motif. Will let them setup for a couple of days. can you guess the livery for the TBird?  rr


Is it gonna look something like this???


----------



## bobhch

*What is a Purolator?*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Is it gonna look something like this???


I loved NASCAR in the 70s...nice picture find Rich!


----------



## roadrner

NTxSlotCars said:


> Is it gonna look something like this???


Love the Mercury and any old school NASCAR. It will look similar.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Nascar in the 70's*

Very nice find on the picture and can't wait to see the T'bird get done. I was a huge fan of Nascar in the 70's and couldn't wait for the Wide World of Sports to come on, and man would I get tee'd off when they'd interupt the race for some stupid other junk that I'm sure no one of cared for.  If I close my eyes I can still hear Jackie Stewart giving commentary... A year or two before Days of Thunder came out, I completely lost interest.. Too commercialized, the cars weren't the same anymore (or they all looked the same)... I completely lost interest. I can sit down and watch the old races from the 60's and 70's all day, but Nascar is nothing like it was back in the day..


----------



## resinmonger

NTxSlotCars said:


> Is it gonna look something like this???


Wow, Rich - you found one of the most iconic cars from NASCAR that I can think of. Back in the day, "stock cars" actually looked like stock cars. Who wouldn't think about a trip to the local Mercury dealer after seeing this low slung, automotive missle? Thanks for the memories. :drunk: :hat: :freak: :dude:


----------



## Andrij

I found this one on ebay a few years ago. sorry the pic isnt clear, i will take one in a few days time.


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's been a while since I posted anything on customs, and since there is very little feedback in the LED post, I am left to assume most of you guys aren't seeing these. First of all, the lindy surf van is done. 











Seen here with my Mead bro's 68 barracuda.. Next up is my first lighted project car.. This was done up with 1 LED and fiber optic cable. She's a good runner, but I'm not satisfied with the light output.




























Last but not least, my latest project.. This is my first attempt at 4 LEDs in a JL nova. All the LEDs required some modification for the installation, and other than the fact it was done with a JL chatterbox chassis, I guess I'm happy with it.I still need to do a paint touch up on the bottom of the LEDs.. I'll do better with the next one, I hope..





























The builds to both these cars are in the LED 101 class thread if anyone's interested!! 


NutherJoe


----------



## bobhch

*Novas Rule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Smokin' Joe,

I love these builds and think the Nova is Way KOOL!

Bob...LEDs in that Nova just say Night Race baby...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking goooood Joe!!! I'm a Nova fan myself, those lights bring her to life. Thanks for the engineering work!!! I may have to taclke it one of these days or should I say nights...RM


----------



## krazcustoms

I just wanted to say thanks for the LED tutorials and think that the results are fantastic. That's something I plan to play around with whenever I get back to messing around with these things.


----------



## roadrner

Damn, now I have to learn LED electronics. Anyway here's detailing started of my next one.  rr


----------



## resinmonger

*Dare to be Different*

I guess I'll have to build a "Rasins" car...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raisins_(South_Park_episode)

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I totally thought the orange hue was overexposure from the flash! But now, there's no mistake that this was intended to be orange. In any case, looks sweet! Like the seventies stock cars. :thumbsup:

Rich


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

here is a Saleen S7 resin I did, Painted with color change blue to purple an dusted with a holographic paint. , fits a tyco widebody chassis


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> Damn, now I have to learn LED electronics. Anyway here's detailing started of my next one.  rr



Now I like that ALOT! Good theme ...

Goodwenchintimidator that is an Awesum paint job!

Bob...next one rr is in the house...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Always a fan of hOOters!*

Tbird is looking good!! Was a big fan of nascar in those years!! When I do decals I usually need two full sets 'cause I always screw up half of them!! That's got to be the trickest paint job on the saleen I've ever seen!!! The quality of the customs here on HT never cease to amaze me!!! :thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now that's a color fade!!! in and out, back and forth, all around...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

*next batch*

a nice chrome striped vette


----------



## roadrner

*Done Bird*

Wrapped up the Bird earlier today. Just waiting to put in the windshield. rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

She's ready for Daytona :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Wrapped up the Bird earlier today. Just waiting to put in the windshield. rr


yeah !! dont let bobzilla see it! lol.. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy

1976Cordoba said:


> She's ready for Daytona :thumbsup:


no, shes ready to come to sethndaddys house


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great lookin Tbird!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

That's a purdy birdie OFD.

Yer foil work always blows me away!


----------



## tjd241

*Does yer bird talk Mister??*

...Pretty Bird Pretty Bird rhaaaaaa!! ....Polly wanna chicken wing? rhaaaaa!! :jest: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Frank Perdue's Dream Car???*

Well, he was always looking for a bird with the biggest hters!! Nice job!!! :thumbsup: 

UtherJoe


----------



## bobhch

*Love the theme on this one...*



WesJY said:


> yeah !! dont let bobzilla see it! lol.. :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


rr,

I see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice HTERS stocker man....Vrooooooooooooooooom, screeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch...yeah!

Bob...That is real Perky lking...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bill Hall said:


> That's a purdy birdie OFD.
> 
> Yer foil work always blows me away!


 
Bill,
Sorry to say, the only foil on the bird is the rear spoiler. All the trim work was painted.  Dave


----------



## Bill Hall

Well it looks great!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking bird RR!!! I likes them double flavored cars!!! Great detail work too :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... RM


----------



## win43

Nice looking T-bird. Would look good next to my "winged warrior"


----------



## bobhch

*Chrome be gone.................*



sethndaddy said:


> a nice chrome striped vette


Yes it is and the yellow Bruce Gavins truck and the etc, etc...

The table of slots..........yeah gotta love group pics!

Bob...it looks like Ed is unpacking now...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

*Stop! Thief!*

Nobody seemed to notice that a fiendish Skaven is about to steal the gnarley dechomitized Corvette so he can trade it for warpstone. (If you don't know what a Skaven is, you need to play Warhammer or read the novels. No, really. Way. :freak


----------



## sethndaddy

resinmonger said:


> Nobody seemed to notice that a fiendish Skaven is about to steal the gnarley dechomitized Corvette so he can trade it for warpstone. (If you don't know what a Skaven is, you need to play Warhammer or read the novels. No, really. Way. :freak


LOL, he's a lil Dungeons and Dragons figure, he's one of my new favorites (although they can't weekly with the love of monsters in the house)


----------



## roadrner

*Latest adventure!*

Just started putting some details on her. Hope to finish this weekend.  rr


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> Just started putting some details on her. Hope to finish this weekend.  rr


Another sweet Charger build. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Has Joez PMed you about painting the hood PINK yet?

Bob...the stripe realy makes this thing sing...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yellow!!!


----------



## roadrner

Pink? Guess I could do a pink one for him. :devil:

Joez,, you'd da man!  Dave


----------



## bobhch

*Pinky is well and running someplace in Nebraska!*



roadrner said:


> Pink? Guess I could do a pink one for him. :devil:
> 
> Joez,, you'd da man!  Dave


I am painting a pink one for Wes...Charge! Along with another Sub Lime one that has been sprayed already. He told me that these were not going to get the Wes slam, bam, race beating like the last Sub Lime one. 

Bob...My cousins Grandfather (he is 91 years old and still drives) had an old Pink pickup they called Pinky...zilla

P.S. It was sold at Auction last year and a guy I work with bought it and got it road worthy again. He just sold it and now is running around Nebraska someplace. 

P.S. to the P.S. We call my cousins Grandfather Hoppy because, when he drives a vehicle with a stick he kinda hops.....hahahahah True story.


----------



## roadrner

*Finished her tonight..........*

Hope you like her! 

One of these days I'll master the camera.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job RR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Me likes!!!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## 1976Cordoba

roadrner said:


> Hope you like her!
> 
> One of these days I'll master the camera.  rr


Great Job! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Cool car RR


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Why didn't AW build em like this??? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Looks great RR!

Looking forward to the final picture with all of them in a row...like a rainbow! Lesee, ya got green, orange, yellow...yer almost halfway there! hahahahaha

PS: Stocker rims I see....hmmmmm....you got a secret stash?


----------



## roadrner

Bill Hall said:


> Looks great RR!
> 
> Looking forward to the final picture with all of them in a row...like a rainbow! Lesee, ya got green, orange, yellow...yer almost halfway there! hahahahaha
> 
> PS: Stocker rims I see....hmmmmm....you got a secret stash?


 
Wish I did have a stash, would be great. Just some of the chassis I've picked up that had them. As far as the rainbow, the green one has gone to a new home. May have to do another.  rr


----------



## ScottD961

Road Runner You did a really nice job on that !


----------



## JordanZ870

Looks like it is ready to rock & roll, RR! Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Love it...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Why didn't AW build em like this??? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RM


My only thought to that Mr.Hilltop is that they realy don't care how many they sell. AW should just sell unpainted bodies. 

Nice Job on the Yellow Charger rr. 

Bob...another & another & another AW body to strip...zilla


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> AW should just sell unpainted bodies.
> 
> 
> Bob...another & another & another AW body to strip...zilla


My though exactly. Would save me alot of time stripping these things!  rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Hey guys, 

Dont forget that Randy said, "to heck with trying to strip stubborn AW paint". 
Hilltop now blows some primer down ...and goes to town.

Sounds like sacralidge...but ya cant argue with the results his guys get!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bill Hall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Dont forget that Randy said, "to heck with trying to strip stubborn AW paint".
> Hilltop now blows some primer down ...and goes to town.
> 
> Sounds like sacralidge...but ya cant argue with the results his guys get!


Maybe it's the lead in the paint that makes it so tough  :devil: :tongue:


----------



## roadrner

1976Cordoba said:


> Maybe it's the lead in the paint that makes it so tough  :devil: :tongue:


 
I don't know but if you want to kill a few days, take the dark blue AW 55 Suburban and strip it. :freak: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

roadrner said:


> I don't know but if you want to kill a few days, take the dark blue AW 55 Suburban and stip it. :freak: rr


LMAO! I'm a member of that club.


----------



## flyingpatricio

*Moonshine 1 Aurora T-jet Willy's Gasser*

Back when I ten or so I cut up this Aurora T-jet Willy's Gasser and Moonshine 1 was born. At the time we lived in Tennessee along Kingston Pike...famous for it's Moonshine days. Anyway, I cut the wheel wells off so as to accomodate the Huge Goodyear Knobbies(off of a Hot Wheels die cast car)...they are rubber. It has AJ's Aluminum rear rims and a 'Tuff Ones' rear axle as a front axle. It sits on a 'Tuff Ones' chassis with an 8.7 Ohm arm. I painted it(10 year old thickness!) Metallic Navy Blue, put some decals on it then clear coated it with Polyurethane...it's literally bulletproof! It's looked exactly the same for 28 years now. It handles like you'd expect it to handle...lousy" But, it's fun to drive...lay on the throttle and it fishtails right out the gate as it spins the tires. There is a noticeable 'whirring' sound coming from the knobbies as it rides along. My brother and I still do the Moonshine Run race up against the 1960 Fairlane Cop Car. When I want it to haul a$$ I replace the knobbies with Silicone covered foam tires...the front end jumps up and down then, but stays on with the long pin I use.

I know it's not a sweet custom, but when was the last time you saw a Moonshine buggy on someone's layout?


----------



## TomH

I think I remember the midnite blue metalic color in a small bottle of testors I used to have way back when. I used mine on a mustang fastback with hop up kit wheels and slicks. Long gone.


----------



## roadrner

*Out of the paint booth*

Well, I didn't want to do a pink hood so I just did a pink car. I believe Mopar called it Panther Pink. However, this is a little lighter.  Actually used the Exide pink from NASCAR. Enjoy. rr


----------



## resinmonger

If you got enough horses under the hood, you can run a pink car. MOPAR has always had the horses so panther pink, sublime green, etc are all good.:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Well, I didn't want to do a pink hood so I just did a pink car. I believe Mopar called it Panther Pink. However, this is a little lighter.  Actually used the Exide pink from NASCAR. Enjoy. rr


whoa!!! i cant see it ! its so bright! aahhhh and i didnt see the yellow charger you did i missed that and awesome job on the yellow one!! go mopar!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

*Pinky done....*

Went ahead and finished it tonight!  rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sweet pink looker there. :thumbsup:

Is that BMF on the headlights?

I think Pattos has a NAPCAR headlight set that would work for something like that also.


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Went ahead and finished it tonight!  rr


wow.. looks good! when i look at the picture it hurts my eyes! LOL.. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

1976Cordoba said:


> Sweet pink looker there. :thumbsup:
> 
> Is that BMF on the headlights?
> 
> I think Pattos has a NAPCAR headlight set that would work for something like that also.


 
Yes, BMF on the headlights.  rr


----------



## resinmonger

Nobody will catch that Pink Panther! Looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Yes you did...*



roadrner said:


> Went ahead and finished it tonight!  rr


New bods look good with the the vintage colors yer shoot'n at 'em... Don't stop now RR. Hey... how about a family picture of all your recent ones?? nd


----------



## bobhch

*Bright Panther Pink looks great...*

rr,

You really captured the look of Pink-tackulare, Pink-perfectly!

If Joez painted his track pink he could run pink cars and they could be all stealth like.

Bob...that is bright...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now that makes pink tolerable!!! Nice job RR!!! I agree a group shot would be cool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's Hot Pink!!! Several years ago, I remember a 1:1 paint on hotrods called a Pepto Bismo pink, that looks very close. Should be easy to keep up with on the track!!! Nice graffic and detail work!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

tjd241 said:


> New bods look good with the the vintage colors yer shoot'n at 'em... Don't stop now RR. Hey... how about a family picture of all your recent ones?? nd


 
Will do. Have two more under constuction, will post a pic when they're finished. rr


----------



## XracerHO

roadrner,
Great Chargers! How did you do the striping! .. RL


----------



## ScottD961

Roadrunner, great job !


----------



## roadrner

XracerHO said:


> roadrner,
> Great Chargers! How did you do the striping! .. RL


Actually, they're decals from Patto's. Little on the thin side, but get the job done. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43

Great pink Charger.....now all you need is a sponser.....mmmmm........maybe a insulation company would be interested


----------



## roadrner

win43 said:


> Great pink Charger.....now all you need is a sponser.....mmmmm........maybe a insulation company would be interested


 
Da... da.. da.. Dah.......... :woohoo: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Yes!!! But of course!!*

Here's a preliminary mock up!!! Hope it helps!!:lol:









UtherJoe


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> Here's a preliminary mock up!!! Hope it helps!!:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UtherJoe


UJ,
Perfect! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*ahahahahahahaahhaahahahah*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Here's a preliminary mock up!!! Hope it helps!!:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UtherJoe


Uther Joe,

You make me laugh...hahahaahhaahah :lol:

Bob...hahahahahaa...zilla


----------



## roadrner

*The next two.........*

Here's the next two. I have to switch, tired of doing Chargers. 

Enjoy! rr


----------



## ScottD961

Slotcarman , quit your job and do stand up will ya? Your toooo Funny LMAO !


----------



## sethndaddy

bobhch said:


> Uther Joe,
> 
> You make me laugh...hahahaahhaahah :lol:
> 
> Bob...hahahahahaa...zilla


You know, now Joez will be begging you to do this in a custom for him.
(the pink panther car)


----------



## roadrner

*Oh well....*

Finished one, screwed up the other. rr


----------



## bobhch

*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah man not the Orange one....*

rr,

That looks great! Sorry to hear about Orangy. 

Bob...One out of two ain't half bad...zilla


----------



## coach61

Better keep that hidden from Wes RR lol..


Nice work though.. should be fast enough to outrun him...


Coach!


----------



## Bill Hall

roadrner said:


> Finished one, screwed up the other. rr


Story of my life!

Nice ride OFD!


----------



## JordanZ870

Great lookers, RR! ...and hell yes, I love the pink one!....:thumbsup:
...now if I could just find the Pink Panther like in SCM's pic!


----------



## mmheyho

slotcarman12078 said:


> Very nice, Bob!! :thumbsup: The ambulance quickly became my favorite, except for that finicky flasher on the roof! This one had me pulling my hair out, I had taken it apart so many times, I didn't think I'd ever get it together. This is equipped with LED head and tail lights and another finicky flasher. :freak: some day I'll make'em work!!



I tried to keep the original pic from Slotcarmar in this reply but I could not figure out how. I bought this a few years ago to promote my ice cream business. About 6 months ago I started a major conversion in which I had the tank removed and I put a ice cream kitchen in the back. I use it at art shows and festivals here in sunny Florida. And YES it is a blast to DRIVE!!!
Here is my 1:1


----------



## bobhch

*Now that is one heck of a 1/1 ride...*

mmheyho,

Yeah it looks like a blast to drive...Sweeet! Look out for those New tiny Smart Cars...CRUSH....oooops sorry! Here this cone is on the house. :thumbsup:

Yeah UtherJoe is drooling right about now....ooooh pretty flashy lights...yeah

Bob...Get out of the way, Big Fire Truck coming through...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Ooooooh, the firetruck!!*

I've been putting off getting another one. I have got the finicky flasher situation beat now. I'm thinking of a "ala zachbuff" (Bless his soul..He hasn't listed much on fleabay in a while) telesquirt with two roof beacons and flashing optic whip fired lights in the grill....oh, and the head and tail lights of course! That 1:1 icecream truck looks like a blaaaast to drive!!! It still have the siren???

UtherJoe


----------



## mmheyho

The truck does not have the siren. That is usually the first question the police ask when they pull me over. I once got pulled over because the officer said the tag didn't match the description. I politely explained that I was in fact driving a red Ford truck.---The lights work and it even has a "mars light" which is a super cool light that points forward and swivels around in a figure eight motion. 

As a side note the truck is rated to carry 35,000 pounds.

Bob, 
I hate those smart cars I must take one of them out of my wheel well a week.

If you guys make it to Gainesville sometime I'll take ya for a ride I am always looking for an excuse to take her out.
Mike


----------



## roadrner

*Group pic here you go......*

Here's the Charger group pic.........

Done with Chargers for awhile!  Enjoy. rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

OUTSTANDING ROADRUNNER! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

IROC lives!


----------



## sethndaddy

roadrner said:


> Here's the Charger group pic.........
> 
> Done with Chargers for awhile!  Enjoy. rr


looks like some xmas trade sweetness


----------



## roadrner

After looking at the pic, I realized I had to finish cleaning the front bumper on the orange one. DOH! Glad I saw it tonight instead of tomorrow morning.  Cleaned and looks like the others now.  rr


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Here's the Charger group pic.........
> 
> Done with Chargers for awhile!  Enjoy. rr


SWEEEEETT!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

*A rainbow of pure hemi powered awesomness!!*

Beautiful set RR!!! Seeing them all together does make me want to do a set for myself!! If I buy cars in sets of 4 now I can make the kids run on an even playing field, but then they will be fighting over which color they want. i just can't win...:freak: 
They came out sweet!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

UtherJoe


----------



## bobhch

*Those Chargers look great in sets of 4.....Oooooooooh yeah!*



roadrner said:


> Here's the Charger group pic.........
> 
> Done with Chargers for awhile!  Enjoy. rr


rr,

Those look great altogether like that...showroom sweet! Nicely done man....very nice indeed.

Have a couple of those painted up on my bench right now. Will post them here when they get finished up. I love this thread.

Bob...Best Ever Thread in the Whole World...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Charge!!*

Roadrner,
That the way the Chargers should have been done! :thumbsup::thumbsup: .RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Popsicles*



roadrner said:


> Here's the Charger group pic.........
> 
> Done with Chargers for awhile!  Enjoy. rr


Man that's like choosing your favorite popsicle from an asorted box - Lime, Banana, Cherry, & Orange. Looking gooood RR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Man that's like choosing your favorite popsicle from an asorted box - Lime, Banana, Cherry, & Orange. Looking gooood RR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RM


thanks HILL!! now i am hungary! i want some! lol.. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Got a SMILE in the mail from Wes...oh yeah!*

Wes,

Thanks for sending those bods to me in trade! First saw this Hooters Shadow in the box and took it downstairs immediately to add a few things like tan paint and some yellow paint to bring the flames in with a white line to hook it all up.

Wes put down the pallet with a nice bright orange paint job, Hooters decals, Iron Cross decals, Mooneyes decals, #7 decals, flame decals and painted tan over his Budweiser rear wing decal (sorry...kinda not). Also knew that this needed some yellow rims and BAM!

This thing is sooooooooooooooooo bright Orange! Love it! Most of the time I just get to look at peoples stuff and take off in my own direction from the idea. Have several of bodies Wes has traded me but, this one is a combination of Wes & Zilla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



















This goes great with my Transparent Hooters Shadow. Team Hooters is gonna run you down ................Zoooooooooooom, Zoooooooooom you just got passed twice sucker. 

Bob...SMILE, SMILE, SMILE...zilla


----------



## WesJY

oh yeah it does looks better!!!! you the man!!! one of slot car gods!!!!  LOL

Wes :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

Bob now Nos Shadows will double in price on ebay lol.. great work.. hoot hoot.. stillwaiting to see you do a rasins version though or Bazooms...


Dave


----------



## resinmonger

To paraphrase an old Bud Racing commercial:

Hooters Thunder Comming Through!

When great minds think alike, it's a beautiful thing, man.


----------



## Bill Hall

A "Raisins" version...

LMAO Coach!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking Shadow from the Weszilla boys :thumbsup::thumbsup: Those yellow wheels highly compliment the orange ( it looks goooood ). With them hot flames, that bird's a cooking. Nice work guys...RM


----------



## roadrner

Bill Hall said:


> A "Raisins" version...
> 
> LMAO Coach!


 
Not a bad Idea............. rr


----------



## roadrner

*Next............*

Here's one waiting for the detailing. Sorry for the bad pic. rr


----------



## gear buster

Lookin cool.. Love the color combo...


----------



## Marty

*Team White Thunder*

This is the first of a bunch of customs I will be posting. The reason I have not posted them earlier is all my kool stuff is in boxes in the garage. I took some time and dug them out. Almost all of these were done for the HO series I raced in. We were given points for winning and where you finished but also for best appearing car.

One year I decided to go the team route. All cars are pearl white with purple accents. All the decals were printed at home.










The four different classes were:
-S.L.O.W. Slim Line OPen Wheel (my favorite)
-T-Jet
-AFX Magna-Traction
-G-Plus

Marty


----------



## Marty

*Winged MoPars*

These are some of my Dodge Daytonas and RoadRunner Superbirds:










Even though the LL Superbird is way out of proportion that caris one of my favorites. Binford Tools Rule!

Marty Robbins had some of the koolest cars in NASCAR!!!

mARTY


----------



## Marty

*bUDDY bAKER stp dODGE cHARGER*

This was done sometime in the 80's. Pre HO decals, pre internet, pre-computer.










I remember having a heck of a time finding STP red that would look good. Most of the flourescent paints at that time were real thick. The lettering is letraset. The STP decals were from 1/24 scale decal sheets. The 11's were done by hand.

Marty


----------



## Marty

*Mac Tonight Porsche*

Purple is my favorite colors (duh!) I didn't want to waste the decals on the Ford Thunderbird they were supposed to go on.










Marty


----------



## Marty

*Slim-Line!!*

Original body w/RRR chrome. The other is a TOMY body mounted on a Slim-Line and threaded aluminum wheels and silicone tires all around. The skiny original Slim-Line wheels looked funny on it.










Marty


----------



## Marty

*Dodge Ram Pick-Up Trucks*

Two of my favorite things, Petty race cars, er, trucks and purple race trucks!










Marty


----------



## Marty

*Ed "Big Daddy" Roth Beatnik Bandit*

This body was purchased in the early times of resin casting. Definately not up to todays standards but that was all we had at the time. Pearl white with hand painted purple scallops:










Marty


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Nice sets of customs!!*

The team concept is a cool idea!! Nice job with the praple flames!! Me likes the Binford superbird, and the job of the Baker Charger is awesome considering what ya had to work with!!! The Beatnik Bandit is awesome too!! Nice job on all!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## Marty

slotcarman12078 said:


> The team concept is a cool idea!! Nice job with the praple flames!! Me likes the Binford superbird, and the job of the Baker Charger is awesome considering what ya had to work with!!! The Beatnik Bandit is awesome too!! Nice job on all!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> UtherJoe


Thanks!!

Marty


----------



## Marty

*T/A (not T&A) Challenger*

This one I ran in the stock T-Jet class. I have since added the RRR wheels. Decals printed at home. A lot of the decals I made at home were 1/24 scaled down to fit the body.










Marty


----------



## Marty

*McChaparral*

One year (1970?) Jim Hall was busy with the T/A Camaro and probably a bunch of other projects so he did not have a Chaparral ready for the Can-Am series. He bought a McLaren and "Jim Hall-ized" it, the McChaparral. There was one at the vintage car races at Road America. I don't know if it was the one Hall raced or a clone.










Marty


----------



## Marty

*Chaparrals!*

Jim Hall and his Chaparrals are some of my favorite cars!! In the 1/24 series we raced I did a few of them. Here are two of my HO Chaparrals:










The Camaro was raced with stock skinny tires. The wheels and tires on it now are from a die cast Camaro. NO traction at all!! The "1" on the roof was lost during a race altercation. Another example of downsized decals printed at home.

Marty


----------



## gear buster

Thats cool Marty. Didn't know there was any Ed Roth cars done in Slots..:thumbsup:
Those are some cool cars you have. Like it when you build a custom and race it...


----------



## Marty

gear buster said:


> Thats cool Marty. Didn't know there was any Ed Roth cars done in Slots..:thumbsup:
> Those are some cool cars you have. Like it when you build a custom and race it...


Thanks! Here is a MUCH better Beatnik Bandit. I have one, just not finished yet.

http://www.bat-jet.com/bandit.html

Marty


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool cars Marty!!! The old pre i-net Nascars are pre-terriffic looking!!!Although a Chevy man, I likes those Dodge trucks too!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> Here's one waiting for the detailing. Sorry for the bad pic. rr


rr,

That Chevy is looking Gooooooooooooooooooooood!

Bob...love the colors you sprayed...zilla

Marty,

That is a whole bunch of fun to look at super de duper slots man...thanks for posting them up!

Bob...Holy shiznitz those are kewl...zilla


----------



## noir

Speed Racer - Prince Kabala resin castings. I will post my Leopard racer once i retrieve the picture from home.


----------



## noir

Kabala Leopard shots


----------



## bobhch

noir said:


> Kabala Leopard shots


Hey welcome to the fun noir...that yellow compliments very nicely. 

Bob...hope to see more...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

noir said:


> Kabala Leopard shots


How the heck did you do that? Is that all decals? 

Looks terrific by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## noir

Thanks.

Tan Tamiya base coat, the rest are homemade Testor decals. 

-noir


----------



## videojimmy

wow, what a cool paint job... very well done sir!


----------



## roadrner

Looks great noir. You gonna race that in Africa?  


:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy

*red chrome Batmobile and pink 57 on the run*

the Batmobile is really covered with shadows. looks better in person


----------



## sethndaddy

*ho ho ho*

merry christmas


----------



## noir

Here is a resin cast Cabin racer with a Formula 1 blower added. I am currently looking through my junk boxes to see what other items i can mix and match.

-noir


----------



## 1976Cordoba

noir said:


> Here is a resin cast Cabin racer with a Formula 1 blower added. I am currently looking through my junk boxes to see what other items i can mix and match.
> 
> -noir


Wow - really nice :thumbsup:

Keep on posting - I like seeing new stuff like this! :woohoo:


----------



## JordanZ870

Sweet 55s, Ed! Very holiday..errmm...esque..... 
Seriously, They look like show cars. :thumbsup:
Oh, and Seth is a lucky kid! Santas roadster is da jingle-bomb! (great job, Coach!)


----------



## tjd241

Ed... Great Santa Cars!! very sparkley,,, definitely very sparkley. 

Noir... Cabin Racer?,,,, New term or your in-house name for a custom?... Whichever, that is one sharp car. The color choices and use of decals are spot on. Keep diggin in that box if ya can keep pullin out cars like that!!! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## noir

tjd241 said:


> Ed... Great Santa Cars!! very sparkley,,, definitely very sparkley.
> 
> Noir... Cabin Racer?,,,, New term or your in-house name for a custom?... Whichever, that is one sharp car. The color choices and use of decals are spot on. Keep diggin in that box if ya can keep pullin out cars like that!!!
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


I have only seen these cars referred to as Cabin racers. If there is another name for them, i am not familiar with it. Maybe someone of the board can advise. Here is a pic of the original master.


----------



## gear buster

Ed,
Holy Hotrod Batman... Looks cool with the custom paint. Now Batman and Robin can go pick up some Hooters Girls for shur..








And Santas ride is awsome. Great looking addition to the Sethy collection.. :thumbsup: Nice job there coach...:woohoo:


Noir,
great looking cars. The Leopard car rocks..
How hard was that to decal with all those spots??
Great to see others work..:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

noir said:


> I have only seen these cars referred to as Cabin racers. If there is another name for them, i am not familiar with it. Maybe someone of the board can advise. Here is a pic of the original master.


The clear box I have from a solid red kit of that Cabin racer says "Grand Champion" on it. On feePay they are sometimes listed as Open Cockpit Racer also. They were originally designed from a Japanese race series some time back.


----------



## bobhch

Love the Chrome 55s Ed and Santa (coach) was very generous this year...A Santa roadster...cool Seth you lucky kid you!

Bob


----------



## tjd241

noir said:


> I have only seen these cars referred to as Cabin racers.


I like the tag you use to ID them. Now seeing the red one I can see why. Think I'll use that myself. So, what chassis do they use and where can these Cabin Racers be found? nd


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

tjd241 said:


> what chassis do they use and where can these Cabin Racers be found? nd


tyco made them, they are called open cockpit japanees racers in the collectors book


----------



## 1976Cordoba

tjd241 said:


> I like the tag you use to ID them. Now seeing the red one I can see why. Think I'll use that myself. So, what chassis do they use and where can these Cabin Racers be found? nd


They go kind of pricey on feePay, AFXChris sells them pretty often and you know how he rolls. The blank red & white kits sell for less usually, and HellOnWheels8 makes a killer resin of it that we have been using locally for our LMP class for the last two years. Of course, HellOnWheels has been AWOL since she had that fire sale and moved a couple months back . . .


----------



## noir

tjd241 said:


> I like the tag you use to ID them. Now seeing the red one I can see why. Think I'll use that myself. So, what chassis do they use and where can these Cabin Racers be found? nd


They use a Tyco Wide Pan Chassis. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320323935725


-noir


----------



## roadrner

they just keep getting better. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> tyco made them, they are called open cockpit japanees racers in the collectors book


Please correct me if I'm wrong, but isnt an open cockpit full bodied racer correctly referred to as a "Spyder" ?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

Bill Hall said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but isnt an open cockpit full bodied racer correctly referred to as a "Spyder" ?


That I am unsure of Bill, the tyco book calls them open cockpit japanese racers


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

after a seach on the net, There is a Porsche RS Spyder that is very simular to these


----------



## tjd241

*Let's comprimise.....*

How's about Cabin Spyders then?? nd

BTW... Goodwrench.... You just blew the right side of my monitor off with that last pic....lol


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Dangit, I fell out of my chair trying not to get run over!!! RM


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

lol sorry guys I just hyperlinked it from the site thats why its so big


----------



## JordanZ870

Holy Hannah! It is a POSTER!

Love the pic though.

Gonna see if I can get one of the office guys at my shop to rip me off a coppy on the 48" plotter! (BIG copy machine)


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

i got it here, some others you may like here too . I like the purple one
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porsche_RS_Spyder


----------



## roadrner

Whao! That thing jumped right on my desk! Great pic....:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## pshoe64

*Ford GT Mk IV*

Here's one my latest. Speed Inc Body and C&R Decals. Now I need to get the kids Christmas Cars ready. They want cars painted in their school colors with the mascot on the hoods. Dad's work (Let's let them keep thinking it's work) is never done.

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I likes yellow!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

pshoe64 said:


>


Marvy-spiffy :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks fast!


----------



## bobhch

*Even has yellow on #2 outline in Meatballs...*

Paul,

Love the lk you got going on with the decals and colors. This one says drive me till my tires go bald. Zoooooooooom baby!

Bob...Randy uses yellow ketchup on his hot dogs...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Another sharp looker! Love the yellow. CR decals, they have a web site? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870

Great looking car, Paul! I really like the yellow, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Super sweet, Paul!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice decal work too!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## XracerHO

Very nice MkIV :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## sethndaddy

an ebay find


----------



## bobhch

*Charge.........................er*



sethndaddy said:


> an ebay find


Nice Paybay find Ed. That looks right up your Alley man! :thumbsup:

rr did a run on Chargers and so, will continue it here with this one and one more to come. I love what rr did with the black stock Old School stripe on this body in all different colors. 

Well here is a Official Nascar Charger Pace Car that I just finished up for Wes. He likes them Green.  This was fun to do and did a little decal and paint trick on the door here. It is fun when it comes out like you planned it in your brain. 





































Wes sent me 2 Charger bodies to do up and the next one is getting done up as a Hurst Charger package in 2-tone Gold & White (already Phsssst it a while ago). My last issue of Hot Rod said that the Challenger will be made with a Hurst Package soon. $10,000 to $20,000 extra depending on the Options you get. Hey maybe we will only have to pay Chevy and Ford now...yeah right.

Bob...The big 3 can bite me...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*If I was the Grim Reaper...*

What would I drive??? Nice haul, Mr, Ed!!! Perfect, almost eerily familiar, that grille is... :thumbsup::thumbsup:

And the pace car charger is super duper sublime!!!! Nice work with the pacecar graphics, Mr,Z!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> Bob...The big 3 can bite me...zilla


It's Official -- It's got a HEMI :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

Sweet!


----------



## roadrner

Although these are RC cars used for the Vintage RC Racing (AAR style), I'm thinking about picking up a few AW Camaros to use as the donor bod and turn them into these. Then I'll have to get some old Cuda's and AAR decals to do a few of those. Then some Must.......... Let me rethink this idea.  rr

Still great lookers. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


If you're interested in seeing some other cars they have built, take a look on their site. Some great looking cars. rr

http://www.rccompetitionmag.com/ind...rans-am-in-depth&catid=35:features&Itemid=135


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those are cool RR!! I really like the way the rear quarters flare out making lots of room for some big fat tires... I wish AW did something like that with their camaros in the first release. I also wish that body lasted a little longer than what they did. Same with the firebird. They should have done plain janes in at least one or two releases.. If they did, I must have completely missed them.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Oh yea!!! The boys are having a fit over that 2 toned orange/white, black hooded Camaro!!! Thanks for posting RR...RM


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Nice Paybay find Ed. That looks right up your Alley man! :thumbsup:
> 
> rr did a run on Chargers and so, will continue it here with this one and one more to come. I love what rr did with the black stock Old School stripe on this body in all different colors.
> 
> Well here is a Official Nascar Charger Pace Car that I just finished up for Wes. He likes them Green.  This was fun to do and did a little decal and paint trick on the door here. It is fun when it comes out like you planned it in your brain.
> 
> Wes sent me 2 Charger bodies to do up and the next one is getting done up as a Hurst Charger package in 2-tone Gold & White (already Phsssst it a while ago). My last issue of Hot Rod said that the Challenger will be made with a Hurst Package soon. $10,000 to $20,000 extra depending on the Options you get. Hey maybe we will only have to pay Chevy and Ford now...yeah right.
> 
> Bob...The big 3 can bite me...zilla


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

This is one SWEEEET car, and deserves an HO duplicate.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
My next HO project.


----------



## JordanZ870

Dang, Bob! I think I am starting to like lime green!

What a fantastic looking slot car! Perfect details! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking Official Pacecar Bob...I'm ready for Daytona...zilla!!! Very nice detail with some cool side stickers :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## roadrner

Have to agree Bob, great looking Charger! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotnewbie69

sethndaddy said:


> I did the batmobile, Gearbuster did the Dragula (thanks again, Steve)


got any top heavy issues with the batmobile in the corners?that fin looks like it just wants to rollover ...lol


----------



## slotnewbie69

sethndaddy said:


> more of my cars, these are older pics and i'm sure most of you saw these.


hey!where'd ya get the vw pickup?is it a casting?


----------



## slotnewbie69

ebi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i'm new to the board and i'm glad that i can use
> this thread to show my unfinished creations...
> 
> Best regards, Eberhard


nice vette!nice work in general.


----------



## roadrner

Here's a Camaro that Bob sent me. He did all the paint, I just added stripes, future and finally the right chassis. Great paint Zilla! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Still tinkering with body mounts, but slowly progress is being made... I know this showed up in the slammed thread, but the driver has again taken his perch, and the wheels have their color coat now.. Back mount is in, now I need to fabricate the front.. Had I used a Dash body, it would be done already...:freak:










There's no rush.. RRR don't re-open til the 5th, and I need some of his decals to finish..

Uther...feels great to create.....Joe


----------



## bobhch

*I'd buy that for a buck...*



roadrner said:


> Here's a Camaro that Bob sent me. He did all the paint, I just added stripes, future and finally the right chassis. Great paint Zilla! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


That Camaro looks great...Yeah! Those stripes realy topped this Helen (Hellonwheels) body off. Great stripe job rr! :thumbsup::thumbsup: and love those rims too. 

Can't wait to see the real 1/1 Camaro on the road soon. The New Challengers look so Bad @ss....it is killing me that I won't be able to afford either one. Oh dang Guess that's why I do this ho scale job-er-ew dealy-ma-job thing.  Hope at least to get a ride in someone elses 1/1 Camaro and Challenger ride someday. Bet the Car Rental places get some $$$$ renting these out.

UtherJoe,

That driver looks kewl in that VW van. Gotta love those small ho scale Dudes. 

Bob...brb...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Geez Bob, if anyone I thought you'd recognize him...*

The driver of the future "Terminal (Tra)Velocity" van is no other than your friendly neighborhood.....uuuurrrmmmm.. Garden gnome.....










Apparently, the fling with Miss (head on a Platter) Jane Cleaver is on the skids, so he's "roaming" again...

UtherJoe


----------



## sethndaddy

slotnewbie69 said:


> hey!where'd ya get the vw pickup?is it a casting?


The vw pickup was a resin cast from a johnny lightning, mold went bad fast and I only got a few out of it, the pink and purple are the only 2 I have left.


----------



## bobhch

Here is the lowdown on these slot cars. 

Received a chrome foiled trim Charger in my package from rr for the Camaro body and paint along with a gold Shadow that got Hooterized.

This black convertible just landed here last week also from Nuther Daves place for a N.D. Man 55 I built for him.

None of this is planed at first as it just kinda happens. Hobby Talk fun!

The detail on these RR & ND cars speaks for itself. The slot cars made & sent by other HT members are my favorite ones. Also doing up slot cars for others is very rewarding because, all the HT people here are so dang nice that I know that they are going to a good home every time.

Working on finishing up a bunch of slot cars right now so, I can cast up some fun projects I have in mind this Winter.










Snip snip....watch out for this guy...aaaaaaaaaaaaaah he will cut your head off.


Bob...watching HT online vw pickups and gnomes with no Commercials...zilla


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> Here is the lowdown on these slot cars.
> 
> None of this is planned at first, it just kinda happens. Hobby Talk fun!
> 
> All the HT people here are so dang nice that I know that they are going to a good home every time.
> 
> Working on finishing up a bunch of slot cars right now so, I can cast up some fun projects I have in mind this Winter.


Bob, 
I edited your post just to get to the meat and I couldn't agree more. Some great people out here, doing things for others for the heck of it and keeping the hobby going. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


PS: Great looking Camaro and Charger. :devil:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Say, that isn't the charger that caused the stampede at Autozones nationwide with everyone looking for "duplicolor orange mist"...Is it???  LOL.. I just got a can of it myself, and itching to pssssssssssssssssssstttt something with it... Unfortunately, the TM has once again banned me from painting in the house, so it's shoot in the dungeon, or wait a couple days and try again....:devil: I'll sneak in a psst psst here and there.... Some day...here I go again... I will have an appropriate place to paint... and drill...and dremel... and....resin cast....and....

UtherJoe


----------



## roadrner

*Finally got back to work.....*

Here's the latest on the 55 Chevy Nomad and a couple others out of the paint booth.


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Here's the latest on the 55 Chevy Nomad and a couple others out of the paint booth.


DANG!! I see that you got time!!! your TM must be gone ehh? or out with her friends? dddaaannnnggg!! no time for me for last 2 weeks!!! good looking so far!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> DANG!! I see that you got time!!! your TM must be gone ehh? or out with her friends? dddaaannnnggg!! no time for me for last 2 weeks!!! good looking so far!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


 
Yeah Wes,
I have time...... finally. The Holidays are over so I get to have some time now. Between kids and their families, inlaws and my remaining parent and siblings, DoH! I'm starting to hate December.  rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

more Mopars :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Is that the 80 cent bronze Home Depot on the Nomad?


----------



## roadrner

1976Cordoba said:


> more Mopars :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Is that the 80 cent bronze Home Depot on the Nomad?


 
Doba, 
Yes, that was the last of my Dupli Color Orange Mist. Guess that's a blessing in disguise.  Dave


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Yeah Wes,
> I have time...... finally. The Holidays are over so I get to have some time now. Between kids and their families, inlaws and my remaining parent and siblings, DoH! I'm starting to hate December.  rr




Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

And December used to be my favorite month too... Not any more!!! Kids are driving us NUTZ!!! :freak: Christmas vacation is over in two days!!! :woohoo: Looking good RR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## sethndaddy

1976Cordoba said:


> more Mopars :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Is that the 80 cent bronze Home Depot on the Nomad?


I used the .80 cent **** Depot rattle can on a nice lil wagon, If i'm not lazy i'll post it later on today.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Foiled again!!!*

Nice foil job on the 55 RR. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I believe I like it better without the front bumper, hmmmmmm. Thanks for the idea!!! Me and the boys need to have a talk...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Phssssssssssssssssssssssht pics...my one weakness aaaaaaaaaaaaaah*



roadrner said:


> Here's the latest on the 55 Chevy Nomad and a couple others out of the paint booth.


rr,

Ooooooooooooh yeah that Nomad is a real Looker! Those steelies with the big slicks in back just make it look so right. Love the color ALT.

You know I am a sucker for pictures of slot bodies on paint sticks. How could you post these were you know I will see them  :freakhsssssssssssssssssssht Great stuff man.

Bob...Love those Mopar cars on sticks...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69

*custom willys*

dunno if this counts as a true custom or not,but i like how the srt fronts look on the back of this tjet.srt's on a jl long axle,a straight one for a change!!this will be fun on the strip!original tough ones chassis w/green/white magnets and a mean green!great little runner!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I always like seeing a hot little stripper.

The red Big John Mazmanian drag racer is sweet too!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Big John has always been a favorite!!!! RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

good battle on ebay for the big john!i think its a jl body.seems to work just as well with the stock magnets too.i put som jls in,but didnt seem to get more hp out of it...


----------



## resinmonger

Yo, slotnewbie69, good idea to put the SRT fronts on the rear of that lil' sweetheart, eh! I played Hemispheres in honor of you and three other great Canadians! Plus, I had to hear these a few times:
















And here's one for another way great Canadian:






Backbacon and Molson for everyone!


----------



## slotnewbie69

too funny eh?aww!way to go eh,yer blowin the floor eh!towel off,eh wethead! take off!i think i am gonna go and play beerhunter with my bros tonight in honor of the great white north eh...yeah i had some problems getting them reamed out on center,and i don't have a wheel press,so needle nose pliers in both hands,i managed to get the hubs off...had to heat up a bit from my exacto kit,which was just the right thickness as the jl axle,and skewer the hubs.they didn't go on quite as true as i'd like,but it was an experiment.runs good,anyway


----------



## slotcarman12078

Beauty move with the needlenose, eh? You are becoming a true professional customizer.. eh? LOL!!! Nice picks for background music while I perused the pictures, Russ!!! OK.. I'm a hose head... I'm taking off!!!


----------



## slotnewbie69

slotcarman12078 said:


> Beauty move with the needlenose, eh? You are becoming a true professional customizer.. eh? LOL!!! Nice picks for background music while I perused the pictures, Russ!!! OK.. I'm a hose head... I'm taking off!!!


i know,yer probably laughing at my dark ages tech tools,but ya gotta make do with what ya got!i'd like to get some basic tools though,if i can ever sneak em past the TM...what would you recommend to start with?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sounds like you got the basics already!! I can't survive without my needlenose pliars!!! A mini screw driver set, a set of jewelers files, and the most useful tool in the world:
1. Dremel variable speed (I'm on my second one, and this time skipped the battery model and went for 120V).
2. The flexible shaft extension.. Makes it easier to work on small stuff... more maneuverable..
3. A drill index. I have the dremel kit index, and the different collets to use them. A larger set with more bits would be better..
4. Dremel cutting blades and grinding/buffing wheels. 

If you shop around, the dremel and the flex shaft are available together. I think some of the bits come with it too. It will set ya back about 65-75 $$ but it makes working on just about everything easier. And it's not just for slots!!! :thumbsup: Always there's another reason in the house to make up an excuse to need one... 

Finally, the most important tool you already posess.. it's your imagination!!!! And you've got Hobbytalk.. There's always something inspiring here.. Fill your mind with ideas and run with them!!! I practically live on here, and whether it's something new, or an old thread from the archives, there's always something I never would have thought of, or something that someone has done that gets the grey matter between my ears fired up!!! Hobbytalk rocks!!! Thanks Hank!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## roadrner

*Done*

Wrapped up the Nomad earlier this evening. rr


----------



## slotnewbie69

thanks for the tips.i have an ancient old black and decker rotary hobby shop,with the flexshaft.variable speed,not as powerful,but it's good for what i need.i need a small pin vise drill,and some drill bits for my "dremel"what i was referring to is stuff like wheel presses and such for chassis mods.whats the least i can get away with?i don't race in a club,just fool around with the cars and get together every now and then at a buddys track...still wanna smoke him on his own track though!!!and that nomad looks sweet!nice job on the chrome!


----------



## slotcarman12078

She came out super RR!!!!! Now I'm really itchin' to crack open that can of Orange Mist sitting on my desk!!!! TM is still ill, so I don't dare try it yet... Love that color!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

That's about all I have,, other than a soldering iron, and a pair of *****.. But I'm the wierdo of the group!!! I run in the other extreme... slower is better for me!!! :freak:

UtherJoe


----------



## resinmonger

*The King of Sano!*

You hit one out of the park with the Gomad over that Nomad, Road Runner!!! I will use my newly grown thumbs for this one:

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Park the Ford in the Driveway & ..................*



roadrner said:


> Wrapped up the Nomad earlier this evening. rr


rr,

That is a nice looking Go Mad! Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch!

Bob...the Chevy in the garage...zilla

P.S. Sure you are gonna need a clear plexiglass door now but, it's worth it.

slotnewbie69 that Red Big John looks great with those rims! Heck yeah it's a custom. I used to have a set of those Red Line tires but, they are gone and now not made anymore. They made Blue Lines also...dooooooooooh should have kept them (stupid, stupid, stupid).


----------



## roadrner

Just a comment. 

One good thing about a digital camera, It really shows how good you're not. Guess my eyes have gone.....  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

I don't see a single solitary flaw, RR.. Looks perfect from here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Just another one I've been trying to finish and decided it would make a nice pace car. Just need to find some decals. Send any ideas to my email.  rr


----------



## slotnewbie69

thanks bob!it came with those tires!they were on the rear with a skinny axle,so i swapped to the wide axle and tuff ones wheels,but after seeing bill halls willys with the afx rims,i couldn't resist!i went with smaller tires,though as the silis rubbed and heat up the motor...now i got jelclaws stretched on tight,no more rubbing,and faster!
you could try bigblock69 on ebay for the tires,maybe ithink thats the seller i got it from:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

It's sparkly - I like it! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

*Looling, looking, found an idea you have, yes...*



roadrner said:


> Just another one I've been trying to finish and decided it would make a nice pace car. Just need to find some decals. Send any ideas to my email.  rr


Pattos place as some suitable choices:

Mercedes F-1 Safety - not a pace car but near the intent.

Mustang Indy Pace Car - has Pace Car x2 spelled out plush other stuff

Mustang 1994 Indy Pace Car - way more including "Official Pace Car"

That's all I've found thus far. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## roadrner

Hutt,
Thanks for the tip.

rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Check with Bob...I live to paint...zilla. He had some Nascar door decals on the side of a custom I believe... or since you're using a white body do a google image search for Nascar, make you some door/hood decals...
You could even print this one on white decal paper and cut it out...RM

http://www.realpinstriping.com/NASCAR logo 003.sml.jpg

http://shop.kiteloft.com/images/nascar logo.jpg


----------



## sethndaddy

*the "lil bronze wagon" and GTX*

decals by Bobzilla
tires by cordoba
body by Tom Stumpf
and .80 cent clearance spray paint from Cheapo Depot


----------



## sethndaddy

*gt40 and nomad*

nice repaints, the nomad was primered to be painted and I decided I like the gray.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey, the little bronze wagon looks good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Even with the silver tires!!! I don't suppose Tom has any more of them bodies, does he??

As for the GTX, I like the paint job!!! A front to back fade is hard enough to pull off, but you did a bottom to top, which is even harder!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I feel inspired to pull off a fade, if I can ever get away with painting around here again... I might have had a chance today, but the kids got another snow day...

UtherJoe


----------



## sethndaddy

the fade was actually really easy, i just painted the car green, then when it dried i hit the sides with black.........both rattle can spraypaints.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I likes the truck, check Home Depot for some flat black tire paint  Also, cool looking fade on the greeen/black combo. How's about a side angle pic...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Neat-o cars Ed...*

rr,

You can never have enough Pace Cars and that is a good body choice. Love the way you painted the roof lights Pace Car color also.

Ed,

Those are all great cars man! The 55 in gray was a good choice & that blue one looks like it is very fast. 

I can tell that the picture doesn't show it very well but, those RED #7s Pop very well on that gray so, Ed I took your picture and clicked a button on my art program to get this picture with more light on it (see below).










Wes will love those Mopars but, in his mind he will be thinking they would be better if they were Tyco...lol

Bob...always enjoy a shot of Daddy-O cars from the originator of this thread...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Ed,
They look great now kick it up with some foil.  rr


----------



## sethndaddy

I tried foiling once and almost went insane.


----------



## WesJY

Wes will love those Mopars but, in his mind he will be thinking they would be better if they were Tyco...lol 


****uummmmm hmmm what mopar? all i see gt40 and nomad... ??? you meant red wagon and gtx from sethdaddy?? hell yeah tyco rules!! all i need is buddy clip and slap it on narrow tyco chassis!!! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

sethndaddy said:


> I tried foiling once and almost went insane.


yeah man same thing here.. never again!! 

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy

*gtx side*

as requested


----------



## roadrner

sethndaddy said:


> I tried foiling once and almost went insane.


 
Patience grasshopper! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

roadrner said:


> Patience grasshopper! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


LOL! :lol:


----------



## videojimmy

the more I see the baby blue GT, the more I like it!


----------



## Bill Hall

Caught my eye too...I'd like to see one with glass in a light tint ....or slightly smoked.


----------



## sethndaddy

I had the smoked version, but I knew i was doing baby blue and wouldn't be adding alot of decals so I thought the red windows would be a nice contrast.


----------



## T-Jet Racer

videojimmy said:


> the more I see the baby blue GT, the more I like it!


REMINDS ME OF THE GULF CAR


----------



## sethndaddy

*got this resin from coach*

nice, mounted on a magna traction


----------



## slotcarman12078

What is that Ed?? It looks like a Nash Metropolitan..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Coach has been holding out on us!!! He's getting serious now!!! That bad boy should scoot with that AFX setup...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

slotcarman12078 said:


> What is that Ed?? It looks like a Nash Metropolitan..


I think so, shorter then the hotwheels one.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool!! One of my early childhood car memories was riding in the back of my sisters red and white metropolitan, listening to the Beatles on the radio, and getting a flat tire before we got out of the driveway.. big memory for such a short trip.. Her fiancee had a 64 1/2 light blue Mustang with a pony interior, and my oldest sisters fiancee had a 63 vette... Funny, I never thought of my sister's fiancee's as "cool" until just now....:lol:


----------



## gear buster

Lookin cool Ed. :thumbsup:
I'm diggin the Nash. Looks great with the short front version.
I have an image of big blower and a chute on the back.:dude:

I agree the Nomad looks fine in grey and the Old school skull on the hood..:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

gear buster said:


> Lookin cool Ed. :thumbsup:
> I'm diggin the Nash. Looks great with the short front version.
> I have an image of big blower and a chute on the back.:dude:
> 
> I like it as is, but, I had the same thoughts myself GB, just didn't want to ... If you need a scoop Ed, yell!!! RM


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Wow. That Nash would be a good addition to my pair that I call "Good Nash, Bad Nash". I could call the trio "Good Nash, Bad Nash, Good Nash with Homocidal tendancies".


----------



## sethndaddy

*hate to beat the blue and gold paint cans*

but after seeing the gt40 and gold pickup together I thought they would look good on one car.


----------



## sethndaddy

*afx datsun paintjob gone bad*

and the snowflake afx just came to me via fleabay for 13.00


----------



## slotcarman12078

Blue 'n gold lookin' good!!!! How lumpy is the paint on that datsun?? Almost looks like an intentional "crackle" finish???? I think it looks cool!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

slotcarman12078 said:


> Blue 'n gold lookin' good!!!! How lumpy is the paint on that datsun?? Almost looks like an intentional "crackle" finish???? I think it looks cool!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


The Datsun actually looks really good in real life, I was thinking about throwing some decals on her.
Not lumpy.


----------



## bobhch

*Painting the Woody fenders...nice touch!*



sethndaddy said:


> The Datsun actually looks really good in real life, I was thinking about throwing some decals on her.
> Not lumpy.


Ed,

Great job on the Blue n Gold Woody man. Nicely done for sure!
I made sure to double click for the larger picture, just to check for possible Monster bites.

On the Datsun you said you wanted to add some decals...Jiffy Pop! lol 

Bob...love the Ed colors...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> and the snowflake afx just came to me via fleabay for 13.00


Love da datsoon daddy-o!

Reminds me of Nuthers lava mobile.


----------



## roadrner

Ed,
I did a paint job on a bod just like your Datsun once. However, it was by accident. Good lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241

*Yes indeed....*

Pretty good memory Wooly... You have a lucid moment now and then like me. Looks like the cousin of the infamous "Hot Lava Special" I sent to live in Nebraska with Uncle Bob...has it now...Zilla. nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roadrner said:


> Ed,
> I did a paint job on a bod just like your Datsun once. However, it was by accident. Good lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


I've done that Datsun "crackle" paint job by accident too!!! Cool 2 tone on the Woodie, no accident there!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... RM


----------



## satellite1

This one is made from a KIBRI plastic kit, changed to slot with hard work to fit the single parts on the slot chassis, changed the tires to Faller car system rubber ones.
Some additional KIBRI kits waiting for new slot car conversion.





































twice posting, the other is in the thread rare slot cars. Think this one is better in this section.


----------



## bobhch

*Now this is a Custom Truck...Wooooooah!!*

Satallite1,

Holy Shizminitz this is an incredible truck! 

This is like the Holy Grail of Custom Trucks man...WAY TO GO. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...:woohoo:...zilla


----------



## CJ53

Nice Job!! Satelite,, 
That is alot of motor for that little truck... dont' think the trailer will take the curves either, with that kinda power.. .. 
Still a very nice conversion.
Chris


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Super truck Satellite!!! I'm thinking a Rollback here!!! Plenty of room for hauling...See what you started!!! RM


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

I like trucks.


----------



## slotnewbie69

*willys update*

so,here's how my willys turned out.magnatraction wheels are the coolest!same size axles as the tjets too,which is damn handy!
it's nice that the wheels aren't wonky anymore like in my first attempt!
mean green with jl magnets and bevelled/knotched brushes,and lapped gears...she flys!


----------



## krazcustoms

I agree AFX wheels look way better on the Willys.


----------



## slotnewbie69

krazcustoms said:


> I agree AFX wheels look way better on the Willys.


thanks!with that gasser stance,it was the only way to go...i love the tjets,but the stock wheels are disapointing at best!i tried to con my buddy otta the chromes off of one his trailers,but no go!lol!so he gave me an old mt chassis and gearplate instead.still owe him a trade for it,though!


----------



## TomH

Great job on the conversion. Looks factory


----------



## slotcarman12078

As stated in the other posting, satellite, that truck is pure genius!!! Very well done. I only wonder as CJ pointed out, that is alot of high speed power for that truck... Hope it's controllable for ya!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Slotnewbie.. That has got to be one of the sweetest willys I've run across!!!! You did an awesome job on her!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## slotnewbie69

thanks utherjoe!i saw some of bills willys with the afx wheels,and finally found the right parts for this one.afx axles fit just right,just had to use the stock crown gear...this is by far my best runner,aswell.hugs the corners ans is pretty fast,too.did pretty good on the dragstrip too!thanks for the kind words.i like the magna front aswell as its the independent front on a budget!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice Willys Newbie, always a Willys fan here!!! The AFX wheels look much better!!! RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

thanks!from you guys praise is always well taken.i am tracking down a chassis or two,so my other builds are on hold for now.heres one i did manage,though.jl corvette gs on aurora chassis,w/jl magnets and brushes,with an aurora grey/copper arm.and of course,a/fxrims...


----------



## win43

Love the Willys with the AFX wheels on them. Always makes them look a little better :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

*more of my stuff*

a beauty of a pickup truck from fleabay and a mustang gift from zilla, with the Coach "I KILL TJETS" robot in the backround, other pics has a repaint of one of my favorite all time cars, the roarin Rolls, and a red screacher car that had the posts worked on via the Bill Hall goop method.


----------



## sethndaddy

*my first gooped window post*

although not perfect, I received a nice orange Camaro in a junk body lot, it was missing both the "a" window post (those tiny ones you open to flick your ciggy ashes out) and it was missing one total window post.

I chopped a screwpost out of a pre-magnatraction Nomad and gooped it in a small plastic box, trimmed a small sliver out with my xacto, rolled it in my fingers to get it somewhat rounded, then cut both sides to give it a smooth/squared off edge to glue.

again, its not perfect, but I am totally happy to see this Camaro with a new life.

THANK YOU BILL HALL, FOR MAKING ME REALIZE I SHOULD BE DOING THIS STUFF MORE OFTEN, TO RESTORE SOME COOL CARS.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Holy outta control machinery, batman!!!*

That sure is a nice Zilla suprise!! Nice!!! :thumbsup:
Pink and Black are back!!! Dang good score on the pick up! :thumbsup:
Awesome job on the repaint!! Looks factory!! :thumbsup:
Keep playing with the goop.. You'll get better every time you do!! That camaro is sweet looking!! I wanna find me one in that color!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Just don't dump anymore 3502 on the desk, OK????? 

UtherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall

Hey Daddy-O, Waaaaaaaaay better than my fist attempt! Red is a tough color period. 

Glad you finally broke the ice. Please remember to use good ventilation and do your best to keep it off your skin. Always keep in mind that it is a layering process and almost never lays out perfect on the first pass. It's just like regular body work only you are using the same product for all stages of the repair. Only the viscosity changes.

LMK if I can ever help.


----------



## JordanZ870

Nice looking mini collection, Ed!
Your Golden Ghost really pops, too, hey! Looks like a nice smooth finish! :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster

Save a car..... Ed what are you saying..
The king of the custom car collection going soft...

Nice looking cars there Ed. I likes the flamed truck. Good combo. 
Great save on the camaro .:thumbsup:

I heard Bill was hiring for his Goop factory..:woohoo:


----------



## tjd241

*Goin back a few pages...*

It's all good stuff guys... no scratch that.... _GREAT_ stuff!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Sat1... That Kibri truck looks like a squirrel squish'n deer smack'n son of gun!!! Great work turning that static model into a *real* roller!!

Ed... Posting-Up at a vigorous pace. Diggin the primered Gomad and the light blue Ferrari killer. The Gnash is cool too, as are all the other slick bods!!! Guess we all know what Santa does in the off-season now...lol.

Snewbie... Gotta love the Willys and the GS vette... Perennial favorites in my book and 2 nice examples to boot. Nice peek at your layout in the other thread too!!!

Thanks for the pics fellas. This is a terrific thread thanks to your efforts. Almost 1,500 replies and 100,000 views... and almost 100 pages long now!!! Seems like a party is in order no?? :woohoo: nd


----------



## slotnewbie69

thanks nd!yeah the layout is fun,but too small.just a nice swoopy practice track till i can get back with the other 3 guys i know into slotcars and race on our real track...we have a buddy with three tracks in his 10 by 15 shed.a dragstrip,a nice new fourlane,running trackmate 2000,and a nice daytona two lane,all banks!he just finished wiring the strip and four lane,so we can have a real race night finally!


----------



## roadrner

*Grandma's HEMI*

okay. Wanted to wrap this up and wasn't sure how I wanted to go. So I finished off my spray bomb of Dupli Color Orange Mist and here it is. Grandma's grocery getter with some RRR Magnums and BMF on a NOS TJet. Just forgot to take off the track numbers from her last visit to the strip last week.  Enjoy.


----------



## videojimmy

wow rr.. that is beautiful. Great rims choice too. 
Grandma can get home before her ice cream melts now!


----------



## krazcustoms

That's a sweet color orange on that Mopar.


----------



## Bill Hall

Very sharp rr !!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Can't wait to crack open my can of orange mist!! Nice RR!!! Sweet bmf job too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

WHOOO thats a nice looking orange mist!!! anything mopar i gotta love!!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

RR is working his foil magic again :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking good and yea, I like that color...RM


----------



## bobhch

*way to Grocery cart up Dude...*

rr,

That is a great Orange paint job man! Foiled again...Nice job.

Bob...Don't forget the Milk...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

I can't believe this post just top 100,000 views.........incredible, but then again, so are most of the cars on this thread.
Keep it going guys.
thanks,
Ed


----------



## JordanZ870

Another beautiful custom, OFD. Man, but you have some steady hands to cut the foil in so nice. Don't lose your touch! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

*new 1/32 camaro*

so here's conversion a slotfriend gave me last night,which i am hacking further to install a larger artin motor,as it came with a small can motor similar to ho motors.the pictures show how i have cut out the battery box,and installed a crown gear from the same car i stole the motor from.now just to trim the wires,hot glue in the motor,and solder the contacts!i will probably just use brush on silicone on the toy tires...as the rims are sweet!


----------



## videojimmy

By the looks of things, the rear rims might be small enough to stretch a silicone tire made for the AFX specialty rims. I can fit them over the huge rims that come with DUB City cars... so it may be worth a try.


----------



## roadrner

Great looking Camaro! Get a chassis under her.  rr


----------



## slotnewbie69

the rims are pretty huge,as its 1/32 or so.it's a jada battery powered car,that a friend slapped a guide flag and brush assembly on,and wired the braids to the small can motor.i took it one further,and just plonked a bigger engine in it.works great,but with those stock wheels,it doesn't handle great yet.but lots of power!artin motor and crown gear from a 1/43 car i had kickin around.i was thinking of just paint on silicone...has anyone tried this?


----------



## sethndaddy

*new afx 57 chevy in works*

we'll see how the old modeling skills are progressing, I think I bite off a big bite here, but what the heck, I been wanted to do this for years, and now GOOP, has given me hope.


----------



## sethndaddy

*more strippers*

odd light gray corvette and blue datsun, i think the datsun is molded in red and has layered colors, but the first time outta the pine sole dunk tank gave me the blue.


----------



## gear buster

Talk about sharing... Cool move on the 55 and 57....
Can't wait to see when done...


----------



## pshoe64

sethndaddy said:


> we'll see how the old modeling skills are progressing, I think I bite off a big bite here, but what the heck, I been wanted to do this for years, and now GOOP, has given me hope.


Interesting spot to create the graft. I took the whole roof and trunk from the 55 in one piece to keep some strength in the "C" pillars, but I like the idea of retaining the tailgate of the 57 and keeping the rear end square. I turned mine into a resin cast, here's a sample. Keep up the great work and sharing the ideas. Wish I would have thought about some those when I was making mine.

-Paul


----------



## WesJY

pshoe -  thats a nice looking chevy!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

Great moves, Ed!
I have held the bodies in my hands atleast a half dozen times over the last few years, always with the intent to do the conversions and I have always wimped out.

Guess I should just practice what I preach, yeah? LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078

*It's about time!!!*

Ok, so it's still not done yet, but I'm making progress... The "Terminal Velocity" VeeWee Bus is making some serious progress today!! I may not have finished it today, but alot was done. I finally got the decals
I have been bypassing every week, and was slightly disappointed, as I was expecting them to be bigger. Wheels were blackwashed to highlight the design, and futured for protection.

All the decals had been applied when I noticed in the preview pictures (aren't macro settings great??) the overspray from the orange on the roof.. After having paint peel off my suburban (remember the fisheye
express?? I attempted a two tone, but repositioning the tape was taking the paint off..) I decided to use masking tape instead. I reshot the roof..no problem.. Not a bad idea..until the masking tape took half
the decals off!!! This was after two dunks in the future too!!! Oh well!! Good thing I bought two sets!! 

So here it is.. almost finished.. I'm trying a different approach to feeding power to the LEDs.. Check the LED 101 thread for an updated wiring method still in the prototype stage..




























Also, most of you will remember the red cigarbox 63 vette I was slamming.. Well, let's just say it ain't red anymore!! 




























Thanks to alphaslot for the bumpers,:thumbsup: I was able to get this project back in motion!! Don't let that plain white exterior fool ya!! This baby is going two tone..Just as soon as I get the guts up to try masking
again!!! I will prolly put it off until I can get the professional striping tape as I want a thin, fine line between the cranberry red top and the white bottom. 

Also, I've added to my to do list recently!! 










The dune buggy was never a favorite, but with the RRR wheels on it, and it's more than awesome finish, it's really growing on me. Shopping for a roof and shield next week, and I think it needs brushes.. It has
to be the slowest Tjet in my fleet!! The gran prix racer was intended for a gag gift, but the "creature" that was going to take over driving duties was too big. The fire truck is for an experimental project..
I've seen them powered, but never attempted one..Check out more stuff in the LED 101 thread later.. Got another funky paintjob concept to sling at ya!!

UtherJoe


----------



## bobhch

*Terminator decal....I am jello-us of you're decals. Lucky!*

Ed, Pshoe & Uther Joe,

These are some fine customs...been busy transforming the slot car room and was great to come back here and see all these posted in my favorite thread!

Bob...55, 57, VW, Vette, Fire Truck all are great...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Utherjoe - i like them!!!! awesome paint jobs! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thank you gents!! Believe it or not I had solder splash on the VW bus roof as I was soldering the LEDs for it. And I had just mumbled to myself I need to move it before something stupid happens... OOPS!! Only 
messed up the paint on the roof, so after a feeble attempt to "patch" it, I ended up stripping the roof (again) and reshooting it. Then I got into the BMF, and honestly, I'm not tickled with the results. I need
to get a stockpile of styrene (on my never ending to do list that never gets done) so I can refabricate the exhaust for the bus, and I guess I need another lesson in foil application. Granted, it is A VW bus
bumper, so it curves in 3 different directions. I just cant seem to do it without the wrinkles. It looks better than without, so I need to do something..










Another update!! The fisheye express got a sand and repaint today!! Looked good enough for me to slap a set of decals on it!! :thumbsup: I decided before I attempt a two tone vette (which is my latest favorite
pet project) I better get my feet wet with something disposable..(the suburban was 1/2 second away from the garbage can) and I took a stab at it. No Hilltop job by any stretch, but for a 2nd attempt it came
out OK. Rather than tape with pinstripe tape, I used the masking tape that peeled the decals off to set the color change. The line was clean enough to leave as is, but I gave it a go around with the pinstripe
tape in bright red, splitting it about the same as Randy's Xmas exchange suburban.



















Colors are Claret red metallic top/ deep cranberry pearl bottom. I'm not a huge fan of red, but the vette was going to get these two until I chickened out at the last minute, and opted for the wimbledon white
on the bottom. I'm not lighting the vette, and I didn't want it to get lost on the track. 

P.S. As I uploaded the pics and got to see them in macrovision, I came to the determination that the pinstripe wasn't working. It has been removed (without removing any paint this time..TG) and will be staying 
as is until I find an alternate method. I had a brain fart, and it occurred to me Hilltop is using the double width tape, and only using the thinner part
of it. Without thinking, I grabbed single 1/8" width. The double has a plastic outer layer when added to the wide stripe makes splitting the thin stripe a heck of alot easier. Guess I need to shop for more stripe!!
I'll be adding more stuff in LED 101 tomorrow.. 

SeeYa!! :wave: UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sltman, I likes the color package on the Surburban, yea, I likes them red shades (I wrote those down). Try the smaller side of the tape as mentioned. You can also take a piece of striping, tape it down on a piece of glass, then take a straight edge, and trim it down further for a narrow stripe. Bob's Tamiya striping tape also has some narrow widths, just peel and stick...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I made a complete booboo when I bought the striping tape. I got single 1/8 and should have bought the standard double width. The extra width of the double stripe plus the extra clear layer makes splitting the thin stripe easier. The single one I got squirms all over while splitting, making a straight line almost impossible. I had to tape the stripe completely down on the desk to get this one cut... A steel straight edge would make life easier too.. Cheap plastic ruler!!!! I'll get it straightened out sooner or later!! Thanks for the inspration, Randy!! I never would have attempted this without your awesome builds!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK

man you guys are producing some nice cars!
i stopped at the humane society and just had to get this..cracked me up
it will take a bit of working....







[/IMG]


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool!!! Now I'll have Monte Python's Spam Song going through my head for the rest of the night!! LOL!!


----------



## slotnewbie69

spam and eggs and spam,and eggs and spam and spam.....heehee love that skit!that sucker will be fun on the track zook!love that it has the key on top!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

4.3 ZOOK said:


> man you guys are producing some nice cars!
> i stopped at the humane society and just had to get this..cracked me up
> it will take a bit of working....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


HAHA I have one of those NIP, They are cool looking truck?? can??? lol A tjet chassis will fit nicely in that , just leave the front wheels on the spam truck


----------



## win43

"........SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM......." :wave:

"I will not eat it here or there.....
I will not eat it anywhere......
I will not eat it from the can
I do not like green eggs and SPAM..........."

:lol: :jest: :lol:

Great idea for a slot!!!!!


----------



## roadrner

4.3 ZOOK said:


> man you guys are producing some nice cars!
> i stopped at the humane society and just had to get this..cracked me up
> it will take a bit of working....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


You can get toys at the Humane Society? :freak: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Don't forget the Ghias...*



roadrner said:


> You can get toys at the Humane Society? :freak: rr


LOL...Don't ask rr as some things are better left unknown. hahahaha 

Well have been working on some Ghias and Buggies today. 










The Rat Fink comes off of a pullback key chain & is just Poster Putty-ed on for right now. (I ordered mine from stupid.com with no problems and they were shipped fast) Yeah the wheels are big but, it goes around our track just fine so, it stays like it is. Will post up a another pic. when this gets done.

This Ghia is just fun to drive. Fletcher & Bree just got home from playing at a local indoor slide and play area. Fletcher immediately came up and grabbed it and asked if it was his. lol I guess it is and so is the Herbie VW bug too.  

I have another Ghia in the progress and will post it up soon. My first flame mask paint job. Just took a bit off the rear screw post to lower these down a bit with no problems with gears hitting. This Ghia body by Dash is great as it covers the whole chassis and looks real nice after the rear post chop. 

Bob...have plenty more Guys to do...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Looking GREAT, Bob!
Wacky fun at it's best!:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

thats sweet Bob, Have you bought any of the racing grannies yet??? http://www.stupid.com/fun/GRNY.html


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

Or a nunZilla!!!!! http://www.stupid.com/fun/NUNZ.html


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great minds think alike, they say!!! Stay tuned for my latest yellow buggy! Looks cool Zilla!!! I gotta get me a few of them rats I Fink!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## slotnewbie69

man i thought the wife would go for the racing grannys for sure!oh well....


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK

racing granny's, pretty funny..
bob i had almost every ratfink model when i was a kid,then
my dad bought me a bb gun...oh well...
the humane society here,i like to call it the dog store,runs a thrift for donations...
good place for books also..
seems like all of the die cast cars are a 1/4" longer wheelbase???????????


----------



## slotcarman12078

*What a fun day!!! For the most part!!!*

Secret project "D" is almost done!! Just like Bob's yeller critter driven machine, my own yeller project is nearing completion.. And to think, this morning it was just another orange sand van!!! In case you couldn't guess, (you need to do your homework here on HT!!) This lil guy is gonna make a trip to Milwaukee and handle Mascot duties at Doba's track (if he'll let him). It's the least I could do to return the favor for the monte bodies he sent me!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 









\

Hope ya like it Doba!!!! :wave: 
UtherJoe


----------



## krazcustoms

You guys are cracking me up!


----------



## bobhch

*Nice critter cart slotcarman...*

UtherJoe,

That is a Kewl Mascot Mobile! This thing has fun written all over it & am sure that Doba will totaly dig it. :thumbsup: 







































I was going to go with Yellow for the RF buggy but, at the last minute switched to a Metallic Gold body instead. It is just hard to see in this picture. Will try and post a better picture when it gets finished.

A wheelchair granny slot car set...Ooooooooooooh man that rocks & NunZilla is one mean ruler smacking Holy Roller. LOL Nice find :lol:

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah the bb gun treatment. All my car models met their doom to firecrackers. BM

Bob...the basement slot room is 50% non-messy right now...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> Secret project "D" is almost done!! Just like Bob's yeller critter driven machine, my own yeller project is nearing completion.. And to think, this morning it was just another orange sand van!!! In case you
> couldn't guess, (you need to do your homework here on HT!!) This lil guy is gonna make a trip to Milwaukee and handle Mascot duties at Doba's track (if he'll let him). It's the least I could do to return the favor for the monte bodies he sent me!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope ya like it Doba!!!!
> UtherJoe


 
Joe -- That thing is TOTALLY FRIKKIN' COOL! 

Awe man -- I just had to look at those pics again, for the third time -- that is killer! Hahahahaha -- "The Mascot Mobile" That is brilliant :thumbsup:

Think I'll have him tooling around the midway in the infield (that is when he isn't going WOT with that HEMI out on the race course :lol.

Awesome -- Thank-You dude!

Glad you like the Montes, can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## slotcarman12078

All good things take time Bob!! You'll get there!! By the way, anyone need the bottom half of a racoon??? Thought I would ask here before it goes bye bye!! LOL Thanks again Doba!!! Glad you like it!!


----------



## videojimmy

What a cool, fun car... very imaginative!


----------



## roadrner

Finally finished another one..................rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

I love that body RR!!! I've been meaning to get some for repaints and lighting.. I only have the blown headlightless one... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: waiting for the resin order..patiently waiting... tick tock tick tock..come on tax return!!!!


----------



## slotnewbie69

*car transporter*

so i just started this one,i found the trailer up in the attic while i was looking for electrical tape.notice in the second picture the guide pin flag from a mt inserted sideways to provide gluing surface into the rear trucks.this will get painted and i will find some little ho cars at the thrift store to glue in as the trailer is too small for slotcars.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Just a thought*

Newbie, Maisto made a diecast hauler that will work for T-jets, It's a diecast base with a plastic top. Might save you a lot of work. I picked this one up at Walgreens Drug stores several months ago. It's a little heavy, but I was able to make a lap. You could take the guts out of some T-Jets to lighten the load...maybe some AFX wheels for the trailer...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Foiled again!!!*

Looking good RR :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice detail work!!! Your' spoiling me with that foil work...I gotta get the boys some lime green also...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Mascot Sltman!!! The little rascal fits right in there... I likes the yellow and chrome powered treatment...RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

thanks for the tip randy!i just fool around with what i find for free or close enough that the TM can't gripe...my whole track is free box or thrift store stuff i cleaned up.kinda wanna stay away from diecast,as we race our trucks!this trailer is light enough so once i get a couple plastic ho cars on it it should weigh in at about the same as my afx trailer...i would like to put afx trucks on the back though,as the originals are carp...


----------



## bobhch

*We had one nice day in Nebraska...Now it is back to brrrrrrrr, brrrrrrrrr again*

rr, that is a good looking Limey car! The front and rear detail is primo and the sides and top look great also. 

This is my first flame mask paint job. No decals on this one Bill. Only paint mixed in with some blood, sweat (not realy as it is to cold) and tears here.



















This is a fun car to drive around Las Zillas Speedway. The rear just kinda slides out a little on the curves nicely. 

Bob...to cold to Phssssssssssssssssssssssssh now...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice ghia!!! Good job with the masking!! For a first time job, she came out really nice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That body's on my to do list in the near future.. Looks to me to be a nice easy lighting job!


----------



## slotnewbie69

nice karmann!it looks like a german ratrod!now wheres our hotdogs???


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Great looking Ghia. Detail on the Charger grill is AW's job. That's the way she came from the factory.  rr


----------



## sethndaddy

are the paint masks stick on? they look great and sharp detail


----------



## satellite1

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Newbie, Maisto made a diecast hauler that will work for T-jets, It's a diecast base with a plastic top. Might save you a lot of work. I picked this one up at Walgreens Drug stores several months ago. It's a little heavy, but I was able to make a lap. You could take the guts out of some T-Jets to lighten the load...maybe some AFX wheels for the trailer...RM


Wow, fits perfect with the tractor :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

more pics in the die cast conversion thread


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Custom VJ!!! I likes that power plant!!! Any details on the build list of parts??? 

Also, Looking good Bob...I don't need no bandaids...zilla. What'd ya use for masking??? We need some pacific's!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool Custom VJ!!! I likes that power plant!!! Any details on the build list of parts???
> 
> Also, Looking good Bob...I don't need no bandaids...zilla. What'd ya use for masking??? We need some pacific's!!! RM


a JL die cast kit.... converted VJ style
Very easy build.. took about an hour


----------



## JordanZ870

roadrner said:


> Finally finished another one..................rr



Fantastic, OFD! :thumbsup:

Crisp and uncluttered. That's the way to build'm!:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Outstanding, Bob!...but I think you put the flames on upside-down? LOL...just kidding, mate. That color really makes the Ghia POP! I bet it is easy to keep track of on the track, yeah?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice trailers newbie and Mr. Hilltop!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

VJ, that rod is slick!! Agree the powerplant looks impressive!!! :thumbsupon't feed the animal signs should be posted though! :lol:


----------



## slotnewbie69

*car carrier*

so here's almost done...note the drybrushing on the steel runners...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice paint matching job!!And a super detailing on the ramps!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I got two of them trailers somewhere... where did we put it??? Hmmm.......


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I agree with Sltman, looking good Newbie!!! A little time and effort made it work. Your trailer paint lines match the tractor great!!! RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

thanks guys!all brushed on with thinned out testes paint...dyrbrushing is a technique i picked up painting lead miniatures for the LHS back when...


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I agree with Sltman, looking good Newbie!!! A little time and effort made it work. Your trailer paint lines match the tractor great!!! RM


Yes those paint lines match perfectly. Drybrushing is fun to do as it just instantly adds detail to an already cool looking red and white car hauler match up. Nice job Newbie!!

Randy,

I like the way your trailer looks also. Looks like a full pull.

VJ, 

That JL is crazy...would have never thougth that one could become a slot car. Nice mind you have.

Joez,

Upside down...LOL you crack me up Bud. ahahhahaha

Win43,

Sent me a small supply of paint mask (the kind that have paint on them and can be put on Hot Wheels as is) to mess around with. I also got a few from Wes that are different that need to be tried out some day also. Thanks guys!

Bob...Now time to do some Mopars...zilla


----------



## gear buster

Slotnew,

Great lookin hauler.. Love the detail and color match...

I don't think the Mustang will fit....JK


----------



## slotnewbie69

yeah i don't plan on hauling the 'stang,nice background though!


----------



## krazcustoms

Wow, some neat looking stuff coming out of everyone's workshops! I'm expecting alot of flame jobs coming out of Bob....not.that.kind.of.flamer...Zilla's from now on. And newbie, nice job turning that toy trailer into a really nice slot trailer.


----------



## slotnewbie69

cheers!


----------



## videojimmy

love those trailers! gotta find me one


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Finally finished another one..................rr


hey !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*These came from Nuther Dave...plus a suprise today from Greg Gipe...*

This is a Nuther crackle paint job body that came in a package way back when. Meant to post this up a while back. Better late than never.










Did up a ND MAN 55 Chevy for Nuther and then this sweet black convertible showed up with a way Kool paper interior & trick pony carbs sticking up from the hood. I truely enjoy your work be it Live or pictures you post up here man! 










After Ice Skating lessons for Bree, picking up Gingers Bowling ball (my 14th Anniversary present to her) lunch and then Bowling at Thunder Lanes we finaly made it back to our driveway. I checked the mail and found this Chevy Chevette in a nice care package with another Chevette body & a dented Ford Galaxie. Oooooooooh thank you so much Greg Gipe!










My Dad still has the 1980 Silver Chevette (with the sport interior package) he got new back 29 years ago with 60,000 some miles on it. lol Why I don't know but, it is in Incredible shape as, he takes care of his stuff.

Greg I can't wait to Phsssssssssssssssssht this up silver and show him. 

Bob...zilla


----------



## Omega

I need a chevette. My Wife and I both got one in 1980. Hers was white and mine was blue. To this day she still talks about that car. I hope Greg plans on selling some so I can pick up two.

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy

*sorry, pulling this baby back up to the top*

the 57 chevy is finally done, and the most common afx car, the dime a dozen Porshe, done up in some cool colors.


----------



## tjd241

*It's alive ! !*

The Hot Lava Special !!!... Funny build. It's a Tbird stocker body from Claus, sanded down and out to within an inch of it's life and then a JL fairlane roof sits on top. Thanks for posting that Bob... Ginger's bowling ball is named Homer.... Zilla. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

*No need to apolgize!!! This should be a sticky anyway!!!*

Nice funky orange Mr Ed!!! Looks good on the Porsche! Is that a cage in that 57??? Lookin' good!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a cool crackle job. Mine never turned out that good, even has a nice fade to it... Cool ragtop also...RM

P.S. Is the C...vette getting a blower???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Orange looks good on the Porsche!!! Looks like your running aftermarket headlights??? I likes the 57 hardtop!!! I've seen a couple of those done, just never got the courage to try it, maybe someday...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Don't know how I missed these!!!*

Cool crackle paint job!!! But the real winner is the flat black 'vertible!!! That looks fast sitting still!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Great looking cars, Ed! :thumbsup:

I have had second thoughts. I will NOT be trying the roof swap between the classic chevs. I don't think I could pull it off so well.

Well...atleast I won't be trying it until my godson stomps on another 57 nomad and a 55 coupe!


----------



## sethndaddy

Joez, its not that hard to do, i have low expectations for my customs, but they are always some of my favorites, even if they look like crap.


----------



## win43

tjd241 said:


> ... Ginger's bowling ball is named Homer.... Zilla. nd


ROTFLMAO......THAT"S FUNNY

Great cars too


----------



## bobhch

*A 57 non-Nomad on an AFX chassis...Nice!!*

Ed,

Those look great! Blue by you and Porsche alah Orange will Shirly be some fun runners or shelf Queens?

Bob...who is Shirly...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

they're runners.


----------



## slotnewbie69

*hemi cuda funny car*

this is posted elsewhere,but it fits here aswell.decals cut down from a larger scale kit.


----------



## roadrner

Had an old JL Ford sitting around the junk box. Hogged out the wheel wells and cut down the posts some. Here it is!  rr


----------



## coach61

roadrner said:


> Had an old JL Ford sitting around the junk box. Hogged out the wheel wells and cut down the posts some. Here it is!  rr


Looks good OFD...I like them old fords for some reason, should dig some out and redo them too...just added to my should do list...lol


Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good RR!!! I like them AFX wheels on her, that's some good looking hogging. Put some narrowed AFX fronts on to match... I likes the red and white package...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Lets get ready to race...Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!*

That is a fun little Montgomery Motors Ford man. Don't you just love it when it just happens like this. 

The little letter jog on the FORD name makes it even funner or is that more fun?

Bob...that ain't no Junker now...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's more funner, Bob!! LOL!! Lookin good RR.. I've been meaning to add a couple of them Fords to my project box... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Good old Fairlanes...*

They give and they give and they give. Nice one Double R :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd

BTW... Nice deco's Snewb... I use a lot of large scale decals cut down myself. Sometimes even just little tiny portions of them.


----------



## sethndaddy

*Ghost Rider*

my new avatar


----------



## bobhch

*Yeah he is going to have a headache in the morning...C'mon I mean his head is burning*



sethndaddy said:


> my new avatar


Ed,

You know you are driving me nuts with this Ghost Rider roadster of yours. Man that is a great idea to give Bone Head a car to drive too. 

:woohoo:I love your new avitar:woohoo:

By the looks of those rear whites you have been having way to much fun...Lucky!

Bob...My favorite Comic Book Hero of all times...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Wild ride there Ed...*

That ain't no blower.... that's a soul catcher!!! Cool!!! :thumbsup: nd


----------



## slotnewbie69

tjd241 said:


> They give and they give and they give. Nice one Double R :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd
> 
> BTW... Nice deco's Snewb... I use a lot of large scale decals cut down myself. Sometimes even just little tiny portions of them.


unfortunately due to the necessary windowpost repair,most of the decals gotta go!after i decalled it,i dropped it and pooched the repair on the post...so,i will try some others after i find donor plastic for goop...


----------



## hojohn

*a few of mine*


----------



## slotcarman12078

Them panels look real good Hojo!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:Can't wait to get my shakey hands on one!! :lol: 

It's been a crazy week due to the older of the temporary kids. He done evicted himself from our house and most of the week was spent running back and forth to his law guardian's office, moving his furniture out, cleaning up the mess he left the best we could and me moving my workshop back into the back room. It's slowly coming together, and just waiting on the postman to deliver the rest of my goodies. The potential for some serious lighting projects are right around the corner, so my fingers are crossed it all comes together. 










I did manage to put together a couple cars this week. Nothing fancy.



















Slammed Dash 55 Chebby with Vincent wheels.. I can't call this done as I'm still tinkering with the thought of lighting it up. I just haven't come up with the taillight method yet...










This AW Cougar was from a swap with Honda... I already had a lt.blue one, and had just scored a can of duplicolor bright aqua metallic. Shot it over a silver base coat. For some reason, my camera just doesn't like this color and always makes it look more blue than anything. While I was never much of a FoMoCo nut, this body style cougar was a favorite of mine... Especially the sequential taillights.... And yes, I'm working on a concept of lighting these and the JL chargers up too... Ya never know until ya try!! :freak: LOL


----------



## rodstrguy

What's with all the cake in the containers hojohn??? LOL! Great way to keep your molds fresh...


----------



## Bill Hall

Love the 55 Joe!

Great stance and the proportion on the Vincents is just right. FYI: Acrylic sticks come in more than clear! Ya could whittle those angular tail lights from red rod stock...or use several coats of dark candy red on the clear stock until it suited your needs.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm thinking the whittling route myself.. I have redish optic cable, but it ends up a pinkish color when illuminated. All good things take time, and I got a ton of good things in the works.. What is holding me back mostly is waiting on the equipment to get here. I'm trying to eliminate the sloppy, shakey hands syndrome mechanically. I sure do miss the fine control I used to posess in my fingers. I don't know which is worse... losing that or my close up vision.. I need l o n g e r arms...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now you'er getting serious Sltman!!! I likes the 55, nice wheel choice. The Cougar looks good too, for a Ford. Put some of those smooth faced Buick taillights in the 55 or was that before your time??? A lighted 55 would be too cool. I know one old fart that would get all excited. I ain't gonna mention that his name is Tom Stum...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

*not falling off front page, lol, i just can't*

work bench present projects, thanks all.

Coach, that sweet ride will be running on a 4 gear afx., this was also taken the day before Ghost rider, made his presence known.


----------



## slotnewbie69

utherjoe,nice builds!i am toying around with a "secret project"right now,but it may take me a bit,as i have been dabbling in the 1/32 scale lately.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I see lots of projects in question!!! Just need a little finishing...RM


----------



## roadrner

*Ugh the Cruiser.....*

Well, she's getting a little closer to being finished. Maybe I'll get her wrapped up this weekend. Have some more detailing to do. At least she hasn't blown apart from the stripping that she's gone through. Calm down Wes.  Dave


----------



## bobhch

*2 out of 3 aint bad...*



roadrner said:


> Well, she's getting a little closer to being finished. Maybe I'll get her wrapped up this weekend. Have some more detailing to do. At least she hasn't blown apart from the stripping that she's gone through. Calm down Wes.  Dave


rr,

Those windows are a pain in the rear and you did a Super Job doing them up! 

The grill detail and other detail is a blast to do...oooooh dang. 

why, why, why...........aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Hey I just sent Wes the Sub Lime PT Cruiser that went bad on me. :freak: 

Along with the Little Red Wagon and his Hurst Charger that went good....Wheeeeew! 

Bob...They should have called it the TP Cruiser...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Think I'm gonna stick some chrome BMF on her and get out a new #11 XACTO blade and go to town. Funny how you run across a body to customize and decide you'll never do another one. :freak: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

You finished the Hurst charger without your camera and sent itto Wes with out posting pictures!!!!! What is this world coming to???? 

Oh, and super job on the Tp cruiser RR!!! Looks great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

SCM,
thanks! Wes, you owe us a pic of that Charger when she arrives.  Dave


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Well, she's getting a little closer to being finished. Maybe I'll get her wrapped up this weekend. Have some more detailing to do. At least she hasn't blown apart from the stripping that she's gone through. Calm down Wes.  Dave


how do you do the windows??? i just cannot do it on any body that comes in one piece no glass.. everytime i do them i messed up!! it looks good!

Wes


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> rr,
> 
> Those windows are a pain in the rear and you did a Super Job doing them up!
> 
> The grill detail and other detail is a blast to do...oooooh dang.
> 
> why, why, why...........aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> Hey I just sent Wes the Sub Lime PT Cruiser that went bad on me. :freak:
> 
> Along with the Little Red Wagon and his Hurst Charger that went good....Wheeeeew!
> 
> Bob...They should have called it the TP Cruiser...zilla


HOLY [email protected]#$ .. i got them today in mail !! I am just speechless !! they are AWESSSSOOOOMMMMEEEEEEE!!! i just love them both to death!!!! Thanks BOBZILLA!!! I will post pictures tonite. 

Wes


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> how do you do the windows??? i just cannot do it on any body that comes in one piece no glass.. everytime i do them i messed up!! it looks good!
> 
> Wes


Wes,
Black bare metal foil (bmf) for this one. Get out a few toothpicks, qtips, burnishing tool (stolen from wife's fingernail repair kit- looks like a clear plastic rod with an angled piece of rubber on the tip like a pencil) and patience. Cut the bmf larger than the area you need to cover. Apply the foil starting from one side of the area and work down onto the surface towards the opposing side. Make sure to burnish around the side edges as you are progressing across the area being covered. The toothpick is a good tool for the edge work. Once the bmf has been applied, use the burnishing tool and/or qtips to smooth out the surface face and go around the edge once again with the toothpick. Once you're satisfied that it's laying on nice and tight, get the Xacto out with a NEW blade (#11), the start trimming off the excess using the mold line of the area you're covering. When I do a project that requires something like this, i'll usually take a couple nights applying the bmf. After about a hour of detailing with the stuff, you'll be ready to quit. So take your time, do it in phases and it won't drive you crazy. :freak: Dave


----------



## bobhch

*Yep they got mailed as I thought a Slot Car O Grahm would have been over the top..lol*



WesJY said:


> HOLY [email protected]#$ .. i got them today in mail !! I am just speechless !! they are AWESSSSOOOOMMMMEEEEEEE!!! i just love them both to death!!!! Thanks BOBZILLA!!! I will post pictures tonite.
> 
> Wes


Wes,

You are very welcome. I feel the same way when one of your customs shows up here. Isn't it great this place they call Hobbytalk...oh yeah!

Bob...has anyone solved all the worlds problems yet (let me know when it happens please)...zilla


----------



## roadrner

*End of the PT*

Added the chrome bmf and some other details. Cleaned up some other odds and ends and decided enough. :freak: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang that looks good RR!! Great detail job!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, looks clean and crisp RR. I'll have to try some of the black foil. I'm sure glad you guys and gals share your techniques. This is a great place!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Added the chrome bmf and some other details. Cleaned up some other odds and ends and decided enough. :freak: rr


great job man!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Okay Double R....*

Now let's see her with her dance'n shoes on!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Bill Hall

Let see...

It's green, it's sitting on some fatty stocker-rims, it's been carefully detailed...

How can ya not love that?!


----------



## bobhch

*AW Batman with Patos decals & Dash VW Bug with SLOTROD65.com decals*

rr,

Man you did a great job on that SubLimmey Dude! That is Crisp and Clean.

Well Met up with CJ, John & his Wife just a little bit ago at Sapp Bros. Truck Stop for show and tell. John gave me a couple more sweet Resin panels ( 1 is going to get a Tan & Orange Hooters livery ) and CJ showed up with 4 of his custom builds. It was great to see his stuff close up and live. He brought his Custom gold hot rod, gold eye ball tattoo 57 panel, a blue and Silver Hilltop special resin and his purple racer!

Here are a few of the cars I took for show and tell. The green scallops on the roof match the green color of the Iron Crosses (by Amy the decal gal on E-Pay) but, the lighting is off in the picture. The Batmobile still needs to be clear coated. After a few red stripes and some red paint and rrr rims this AW Batmobile now looks a little more believable to me. The yellow in the front just didn't do it for me at all. :freak:





































Now that I have my camera back (thanks hojohn) more pictures from the works of the Bob...zilla workshop will get posted real soon.

Bob...hope everyone likes lots of VWs...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*It's about time!!! LOL*

I can only imagine the withdrawl symptoms you dealt with without your camera. I know I was suffering from them just from dealing without your pictures!! The batmobile is cool in is proper red.black livery. I can't understand what makes people do the strange stuff they do sometimes! :thumbsup:

And as for the VW, I'm absolutely sure I'm not the only one needing the Ronco drool catcher keyboard saver!!!!!! That sir is drop dead gorgeous!!! Awesome color combo, the decals are perfect, and the (wobbly) wheels complete the picture! The gold chrome accents make it POP!!! Freekin sweet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I believe I know that driver too..LOL


----------



## CJ53

Yes it was a good day... Gilligan actually found the right truckstop this time.. :thumbsup:
Not really a Bug fan... HOWEVER!! I almost swiped that green one from Bob!! Pictures don't do it justice at all! 
Great to finally meet HOJOHN and his wife.. Wow she can text message faster than Bob can talk... :wave:
Overall good day... the waitress kept looking at us like we were nuts playing with little cars in a truckstop resturant ,, and of course some curious onlookers from time to time.. more like (what the Heck are they doing) looks.. 
We will do it again... and again, and again... 
later
C(finally got my airbrush compressor)J


----------



## slotcarman12078

Glad you guys had a good time!!! And great news you finally got your compressor!! :thumbsup: I don't sound jealous, now do I???? :lol: (I wish I was 1100 miles closer!!)


----------



## yankee_3b

Sweet VW Bug! Reminds me of my '69 Bug, but it was metallic brown (gold flake) with gold flared fenders that were feathered into the brown metallic body, wide tires and chrome dish wheels. I wish I would have had those wheels. Wow would that have been far out, man!


----------



## Bill Hall

Groovin on the metallic bug with the mini-lite rims Zilla!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking Batman mobile!!! Thanks for bringing it back to natural status!!!
What was up with all the colored Batmobiles anyway??? Whose idea was that??? Gooooooood looking wheels on the Bug!!! I'd like driving that one...RM


----------



## roadrner

Zilla,
Great lookers but you made that bat car worthy of being cast. Too bad it wasn't made that way. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*More fun now...*



roadrner said:


> Zilla,
> Great lookers but you made that bat car worthy of being cast. Too bad it wasn't made that way. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Hey Thanks rr,

Well to tell you the truth this is a JL stock body (no body mods) and only decals, stripes and some red painting up front (I also painted the interiors bat phone red) were added to its' already black painted shell. 

I took the stripes that go down from the headrest and then carefully cut them to a nice point at the end of the trunk line. 

Bob...yeah it's more fun to drive now...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Just some FYI for you JL strippers. Started doing one of the Sand Vans in orange metallic. It's just like stripping the dark blue 55 JL Surburban. Next one I'll just paint over. Tough paint to get off. :freak: rr


----------



## roadrner

*latest custom...*

here's the latest to come out of the paint booth..... rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great RR!!!! Can't wait to see my Wes' world creation's sister in uniform!! LOL!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

As fas as the JL sandvan and stripping, I have my pinesol in a margerine tub, and it gets stronger as it evaporates. It'll take off most of the paint too, but it takes a while... And the car will forever smell like the stuff!!:lol:


----------



## slotnewbie69

yeah i have the same problem with a used 1/25 mustang model i bought at a sally anne.still smells like pinesol(the body was poorly painted yellow,but nothing was assembled...)still trying to figure out how to get the rest of the paint off that big body...


----------



## JordanZ870

roadrner said:


> here's the latest to come out of the paint booth..... rr


To Enslave and Punish.....


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL Joez!!!! That was the first thing that ran through the kids mind when he saw the version Wes did that I just got in the mail today!! "It's Barricade!!!! Yesssssss!!" OK, It's not a mustang, but if it's close enough for him, it's close enough for me!! :lol: Thanks again Wes!!! We love it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Show us your Sand Van...*



roadrner said:


> Just some FYI for you JL strippers. Started doing one of the Sand Vans in orange metallic. It's just like stripping the dark blue 55 JL Surburban. Next one I'll just paint over. Tough paint to get off. :freak: rr


I agree 100% on the orange metallic Sand Vans...man I tried stripping a bunch of them & now have 8 Sandvans that have humps on the hoods. That is what happened because, they soaked in Pine Sol way to long. 

Now I have to sand the hump down...aaaaaaargh

That Black -n- White is gonna be a great addition to your Charger Collection. Is it you or Wes who holds the Custom Charger Worlds Record now?

Bob...Can't wait to see your Custom Sand Van...zilla


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> I agree 100% on the orange metallic Sand Vans...man I tried stripping a bunch of them & now have 8 Sandvans that have humps on the hoods. That is what happened because, they soaked in Pine Sol way to long.
> 
> Now I have to sand the hump down...aaaaaaargh
> 
> That Black -n- White is gonna be a great addition to your Charger Collection. Is it you or Wes who holds the Custom Charger Worlds Record now?
> 
> Bob...Can't wait to see your Custom Sand Van...zilla


Well, I'd better take my SV out of the solution this evening.  I'm not looking to add more work on stripping this thing. As far as #of Chargers, I would defer to Wes on this one. My collection of custom Chargers now stands at five, including this black and white. All the others have moved on.  rr


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Added the chrome bmf and some other details. Cleaned up some other odds and ends and decided enough. :freak: rr


thanks RR! it was a surprised to see PT cruiser body in the package yesterday!!! no idea it was for me! thanks man!!

Wes


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> rr,
> 
> Man you did a great job on that SubLimmey Dude! That is Crisp and Clean.
> 
> Well Met up with CJ, John & his Wife just a little bit ago at Sapp Bros. Truck Stop for show and tell. John gave me a couple more sweet Resin panels ( 1 is going to get a Tan & Orange Hooters livery ) and CJ showed up with 4 of his custom builds. It was great to see his stuff close up and live. He brought his Custom gold hot rod, gold eye ball tattoo 57 panel, a blue and Silver Hilltop special resin and his purple racer!
> 
> Here are a few of the cars I took for show and tell. The green scallops on the roof match the green color of the Iron Crosses (by Amy the decal gal on E-Pay) but, the lighting is off in the picture. The Batmobile still needs to be clear coated. After a few red stripes and some red paint and rrr rims this AW Batmobile now looks a little more believable to me. The yellow in the front just didn't do it for me at all. :freak:
> 
> Now that I have my camera back (thanks hojohn) more pictures from the works of the Bob...zilla workshop will get posted real soon.
> 
> Bob...hope everyone likes lots of VWs...zilla


wwhooooaahhh!! i missed this one! man! i like what you did to batmobile!! its looks AWESOME! same as VW too!! i like those silver/gold rims on VW!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Marty

roadrner said:


> here's the latest to come out of the paint booth..... rr


Very Kool!

The Union County (Ohio) Sheriff has Hemi Chargers! It is so kool to see "HEMI" on the hood scoop of a Sheriff's vehicle. Well, as long as it is NOT me they are chasing!

Marty


----------



## bobhch

*Wes, rr gave you a taste of the HT sneakies...Bam*



WesJY said:


> wwhooooaahhh!! i missed this one! man! i like what you did to batmobile!! its looks AWESOME! same as VW too!! i like those silver/gold rims on VW!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


roadrner did a bang up job with the suprise SubLimey. I knew you were getting the PT...HAHAHAHAHAAHA  

The gold on those chrome rrr rims & bumpers is transparent yellow Alclad paint just brushed on. Simple Simon but, it sure does Bling it.

Tamiya makes transparent Yellow also for doing this gold effect on chrome but, I believe you need to add a little Tamiya transparent orange to the mix to get it gold? The Alclad is my prefered choice. 

Bob...I think rr needs some more custom Chargers ...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> roadrner did a bang up job with the suprise SubLimey. I knew you were getting the PT...HAHAHAHAHAAHA
> 
> The gold on those chrome rrr rims & bumpers is transparent yellow Alclad paint just brushed on. Simple Simon but, it sure does Bling it.
> 
> Tamiya makes transparent Yellow also for doing this gold effect on chrome but, I believe you need to add a little Tamiya transparent orange to the mix to get it gold? The Alclad is my prefered choice.
> 
> Bob...I think rr needs some more custom Chargers ...zilla


Yeah! RR did awesome job on windows and grill!!! the more i look at it the more impressed i am! thanks man ! 

I keep hearing this "alclad" paint over and over - i ll have to check it out. where can i buy them? can you take picture of the can or bottle? 

thanks
Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Alclad paint...love it or leave it*



WesJY said:


> Yeah! RR did awesome job on windows and grill!!! the more i look at it the more impressed i am! thanks man !
> 
> I keep hearing this "alclad" paint over and over - i ll have to check it out. where can i buy them? can you take picture of the can or bottle?
> 
> thanks
> Wes


Here is a link and click around on this link to see more pictures. They talk about putting Future over gloss black for a smooth finish before painting Chrome Alclad. This I am going to try!!!!!

http://www.alclad2.com/

This paint comes pre-mixed for airbrushes. You can use Alclad transparents over chrome parts for a great affect. They make Alclad for plastic parts (that is us) or a different Alclad paint for Lexan (that is clear Remote Control car and truck bodies "NOT US"!). Hey it is fun to try new things once in a while...or not?

I have just googled Alclad and found lots of forums and interesting tips on spraying this stuff. The information is out their in cyberspace waiting to be tapped into!

Bob...I love to paint...zilla


----------



## roadrner

*Heads up....*

Interesting thing happened while trying to strip the top piece of the AW Sandvan. Started by trying to remove the words off the side panels using some Testors paint thinner. After about two minutes of rubbing with a qtip, the side I was working on cracked right down the middle of the "glass" panel where the words were. Didn't think I was applying too much pressure, then again I may have. Either way, the way it just seem to give way more so than a break from pressure. Guess I used the wrong stripper. Anyway, beware.  rr


----------



## bobhch

*"C" cab alert.....alert.....alert*



roadrner said:


> Interesting thing happened while trying to strip the top piece of the AW Sandvan. Started by trying to remove the words off the side panels using some Testors paint thinner. After about two minutes of rubbing with a qtip, the side I was working on cracked right down the middle of the "glass" panel where the words were. Didn't think I was applying too much pressure, then again I may have. Either way, the way it just seem to give way more so than a break from pressure. Guess I used the wrong stripper. Anyway, beware.  rr


rr,

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah nope not your fault at all. Had this happen to me also. Those dang "C" cabs don't like to be stripped down. I just painted mine white right over the Sand Van lettering. I did tape over the rear engine, tail lights and front window. 

Painted over the top sunroof and that covers very well and the Sand Van letters get covered pretty well too. My C-Cabs are all getting Decals in the Sand Van letter area so, you don't realy notice the letters much at all. Hey it is just a toy! 

Hters Decals do amazing things to AW "C" cabs. Haven't gotten to my Hooters "C" cab yet and may do an Orange "C" cab version of a HTers Sand Van also. I have some Kustom Kolor paint that is almost an exact match to the Orange paint that AW used for the orange bodies.

Didn't tape the inside of the front window as good as the front and the paint got on it from the inside while painting. I won't let that happen anymore. Luckily for me I have plenty of Sand Van tops and not all of the buggies I build are getting tops.

Putting an all white C-Cab on a Sand Van different color (Phsssssssssssht-ed) body than Purple or Orange realy makes these buggers look Neat-O.

Bob...Dune Buggies are Kewl...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Here is a link and click around on this link to see more pictures. They talk about putting Future over gloss black for a smooth finish before painting Chrome Alclad. This I am going to try!!!!!
> 
> http://www.alclad2.com/
> 
> This paint comes pre-mixed for airbrushes. You can use Alclad transparents over chrome parts for a great affect. They make Alclad for plastic parts (that is us) or a different Alclad paint for Lexan (that is clear Remote Control car and truck bodies "NOT US"!). Hey it is fun to try new things once in a while...or not?
> 
> I have just googled Alclad and found lots of forums and interesting tips on spraying this stuff. The information is out their in cyberspace waiting to be tapped into!
> 
> Bob...I love to paint...zilla


have been reading the alclad website . thanks for the info.

Wes


----------



## nitroexpress

*How about some custom 1/43 slot cars???*

I've got a couple I'm working on now and hear are some I did recently: Red DTM race car is actually based on a Bendia model that came pre-painted and decaled very cool!!! The rest I painted, more to come:


----------



## bobhch

*Ghia Shhhhhhhhhhhmia & Holy Mama Mia...*

Great paint jobs Nitro...

Well go ahead and shoot me...I am part German so, doesn't that make this American scout car right? In this War the Americans, Germans & Japan are fighting the Canadian & British troops. Chaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarge!!  Mad in Japan build will be a while...Hey AW gets away with this stuff so, I figured why not me? LOL










Sometimes good things come in pairs. roadrner does some nice work man! These are fun to run and no Joez you can't have the Pink one. You had your chance hahahahahaha...










This 57 came from the HOHT Charity Auction also via Wes World. Wes Fletcher loves his new Rat Rod!



















The Ghia still needs a clear coat of Future (only 8 gallons compared to N.D.s 9). 

Bob...Building up my troops for D-Day...zilla


----------



## win43

Great Ghia Zilla dude. What's next??? A corvette with the "rising sun" on it...LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ghia looks good in flat, as in OD Green. All the Army stuff is flat, so you shiney it up, you're asking for trouble. Charlie will see you...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I agree with Randy.. The ghia should be flat olive drab...I wouldn't drive at night either without blocking most of them headlights too.. Just asking for trouble..


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> Great paint jobs Nitro...
> 
> Well go ahead and shoot me...I am part German so, doesn't that make this American scout car right? In this War the Americans, Germans & Japan are fighting the Canadian & British troops. Chaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarge!!  Mad in Japan build will be a while...Hey AW gets away with this stuff so, I figured why not me? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes good things come in pairs. roadrner does some nice work man! These are fun to run and no Joez you can't have the Pink one. You had your chance hahahahahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 57 came from the HOHT Charity Auction also via Wes World. Wes Fletcher loves his new Rat Rod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ghia still needs a clear coat of Future (only 8 gallons compared to N.D.s 9).
> 
> Bob...Building up my troops for D-Day...zilla


Bob, 
As stated earlier, military OD was flat. If you want clear protection, you can try dullcoat (dull clearcoat) from Testors. Should give you the protection plus the flat. I used to use this on models back in the day to keep the decals covered. I'd have to use a gloss clearcoat first to eliminate the silvering of decals, once they sat up, i could coat the glossy area with the dullcoat to get the flat look back. CAUTION, test on something first before hitting that Ghia.  Dave


----------



## coach61

bobhch said:


> Great paint jobs Nitro...
> 
> Well go ahead and shoot me...I am part German so, doesn't that make this American scout car right? In this War the Americans, Germans & Japan are fighting the Canadian & British troops. Chaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarge!!  Mad in Japan build will be a while...Hey AW gets away with this stuff so, I figured why not me? LOL












Good bye USA. Germany and France.. the Brits win..lol


----------



## roadrner

coach61 said:


> Good bye USA. Germany and France.. the Brits win..lol


Well, I guess that's better than having to drink tea and a warm pint.  rr


----------



## 22tall

I have been saving this thread since it's inception for a day when I am totally bummed out. I was hoping it would make me smile and it did. Here is a blanket ALL YOU GUYS ROCK!!! Many many neat cars and ideas. Thank you. 

I was amazed at the number of members that are no longer here and the number of pictures that have been deleted. I should have looked earlier.


----------



## JordanZ870

The first post was Jan 30th of 2007. More than two years now as an active thread!


----------



## tjd241

*Hank?*

Have been wondering if this thread could be made into sticky?? If ever one was worthy this surely is. Anyone second the motion???? nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

I most certainly do second the motion!!!! :thumbsup: This thread is the *ONE *that got me hooked on HT and inspired me to not only sign up, but pay up too!!!! This has got to be the coolest 
thread here!!!! (except for mine!! :lol

All in favor????


----------



## JordanZ870

slotcarman12078 said:


> I most certainly do second the motion!!!! :thumbsup: This thread is the *ONE *that got me hooked on HT and inspired me to not only sign up, but pay up too!!!! This has got to be the coolest
> thread here!!!! (except for mine!! :lol
> 
> All in favor????




Aye :wave:


----------



## CJ53

AYE!:wave:


----------



## bobhch

*Change of plans now...Ghia gets flat clear coat via Testors...thanks roadrner!!*



CJ53 said:


> AYE!:wave:


Arrrrrgh Aye!:wave: *using my pirate voice*

rr, 

I think that dull coat idea of yours by Testors will work! Will give it a shot and it just so happens that I will be going to the nearest hobby store (1/2 an hour away from our house) tomorrow after work!

After coming here and finding out about Future Floor Covering for a clear coat, I almost had forgotten about using clear coat in my Air Brush. Clear then dull...got it. :thumbsup:

Bob...Thanks for the props on the Ghia and luckily I didn't dip it yet...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Eye!


----------



## fastlap

oooooo,....... oooo, oo (holding my hand up and doing best Horshack voice)


----------



## roadrner

FL,
Go ahead, what are you waiting on?  rr


----------



## sethndaddy

does my "I" vote count? I try to never delete pics from this thread myself, I wish there was a way to have unlimited photos, but I know it is not possible.


----------



## tjd241

sethndaddy said:


> does my "I" vote count?


...course it counts ! You da thread's daddy!!!!

Hank made it stick....Thanky Hanky. :wave: nd


----------



## XracerHO

*Awfully Sorry, old Chap !!*

Awfully sorry Bob but you did say " Well go ahead and shoot me...doesn't that make this American scout car right, fighting the Canadian & British troops."










When you said SHOOT ME! The Chaps in their new Abrams just followed orders! Sorry, old Chap! Can you see the Canadian flag on the barrel.
You know those Americans they make a very light trigger finger on their tanks and with the laser computer sights you just can not miss so again
sorry about the Scout car, especially after seeing coach61's pic of the result!

An attempt at humor and could not let your challenge pass after coach61's pic, :wave: Bob, very nice Scout car and your Semi Truck labels are Fantastic!! ..RL


----------



## resinmonger

What kit did you use for the Abrams? Show us the chassis mount, please.


----------



## bobhch

*Just shoot me...Aaaaaaaaaah you took me literally...oh dang LOL*

RL & Coach,

That tank is Way Kool man and the Canadian flag on the barrel tops it off. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Dang you guys just keep blowing my puney military to pieces...just you wait as this means WAR!

Bob...just you wait...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Man now I have to start getting some Tanks! Great looker. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

*Laze & Blaze, Bob - Sorry!!!*

The Abrams was 1/72 ERTL " Laze And Blaze " model which had the decals I wanted but Revell's "Hustler" is also a very nice Abrams tank model with great detail. So take the time and enjoy the build!

Here is the underside:









The very important part of the mounting is the height of the screw mounts, it is just trail & error until you get the ride height just right so the tank treads are close to the track but do not touch plus level stance. Also, make small front & rear armour plates from scrap plastic to hide the front & rear of the chassis.

This is a wide tank: no side by side running but that is the "Iintimidation Factor" (it will not tip, it has enough weight) and most tracks have borders.










It runs very well and in reality, it is a very large & fast tank with that helicopter motor! ..RL


----------



## resinmonger

Can you run two tanks on a four lane track?


----------



## XracerHO

Resinmonger - Can you run two tanks on a four lane track?
Yes, the Abrams is the widest and takes a lane & a half, so just leave a lane between them! If you have one of the old narrower tanks like previously posted British Churchill tank, it only takes one lane. ...RL


----------



## bobhch

*Not sure of the current Slot Car exchange rate?*

Just got back from Vegas and a couple of packages were waiting to be opened. This is the perfect place to show them off...

Yesterday I had jaw dropping fun opening the Wes package containing a Mopar Tricked Out Trick Truck casted up by Bruce Gavins and Traxs & a Hooters Rat Rod Panel truck! Both of these builds just blew me away...Hooters!! How did he know? lol Wes always does up some real lookers!! Thanks man. :thumbsup:










Also there was a package from Uther Joe aka "slotcarman" with an incredible LED Lighted (both in the front and the rear) Red Slickster Mercury done up with Iron Crosses, just like it should be, for Fletcher and Bree to run around Las Zillas Speedway! Eat your hearts out everyone...hahahhahaha Thanks slot dude. :thumbsup:










The Ed Roth Mr. Gasser billboard was also casted up by the slotcarman. When it got here it was red. With a little dry brushing that has all changed. After seeing Yankees layout in Las Vegas a few days ago the landscape bug just bit me with this one.

Bob...the best slots in my collection were made by others...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

Go away and come home to three awesome cars and a cool sign - you should travel more often Bob Zilla! Dats sum neato stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Busy lil bee I am!!!*

So happy the slickster made the trip!!! A correction is necessary though... I didn't cast the billboard. The same guy I buy my pinion gears from does them, along with the repops of the atlas snack bar and other structures..

I feel relieved to finally be almost caught up on projects. There's still 3 sleds to put together and waiting for resistors to arrive... In the meantime, I have *finally* got to work on the Hilltop Medical Center ambulance!!! This project has been in the works since...errrrmmm....October???? Jeez!!! Starting life as a Mini Lindy van, this lil guy has been Phsssssssssst'd, homemade decal'd, drilled and filed, Led'd and mounted. Been a long time coming and it's almost ready to send off!!! I am going to go out on a limb here and try to fabricate a lighted sign for the medical center as long as I'm feeling "crafty"... I know how I'm going to do it.. I just don't know what with yet. If I can't come up with the items I need to do the sign quick, I won't make you wait any longer... 

So here's a few teaser pics.... visual bunch you guys are!! 














































And here's a little video of it in action...


[ame]http://s417.photobucket.com/albums/pp251/slotcarman12078/?action=view&current=133b13f0.flv[/ame]


----------



## WesJY

Joe - that video is awesome man!! good job on lights!!! looks so real man! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

Wow, it's looks way cool coming out of the tunnel! THat's what I need to ride in for my next back fixification procedure. :hat:


----------



## videojimmy

Like them all but LOVE that Hooter's Rod!


----------



## Bill Hall

Great stuff... very cool!


----------



## CJ53

Wes! Nice job on the zilla rides:thumbsup:

UJOE! nice job on the ambulance:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Ujoe, I love the vids ....and just like Joez I cant help but watch them over and over.

...I am however worried about that dude that is bigger than a fire truck in the still pic.
Must be something in the water?

Wes! Another scrumptous street rod.?...Bitchin!


----------



## resinmonger

Bill Hall said:


> Ujoe, I love the vids ...I am however worried about that dude that is bigger than a fire truck in the still pic.
> Must be something in the water?


Are the people tall or is the truck small?


----------



## slotcarman12078

We grow 'em big 'round here.. Something about the diet... NY kinda thing!! :tongue:


----------



## yankee_3b

Bob, you didn't hit the jackpot in Vegas, but you sure did when you got home! 

I bet the Hilltop boys want to get their hands on that ambulance. Very Cool!


----------



## roadrner

*My latest...*

With some help from members of the board, here she is. Sorry Wes, didn't use any HI-PO MOPAR colors on this one, and I didn't do a lightbar.  :lol: 

Enjoy. rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

yankee_3b said:


> Bob, you didn't hit the jackpot in Vegas, but you sure did when you got home!
> 
> I bet the Hilltop boys want to get their hands on that ambulance. Very Cool!


Yes sir, the boys have been drooling, especially after seeing the video!!! Never cared much for lighted vehicles because of the power brightness factor. Sltman has solved the problem and changed my way of thinking!!! Those lights do look good, coming and going!!!
Nice work on the Mopar Dodge and the Hot Rod Wes. You could at least share some more pics Bob...you lucky dog...zilla!!! 
Cool sledding there too!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You snucked that one in one me RR, as I wus a typing. That's one honest looking Charger!!! I think I'll drive slow on the south side of town...RM


----------



## resinmonger

*1 Adam 12 see the car*



roadrner said:


> With some help from members of the board, here she is. Sorry Wes, didn't use any HI-PO MOPAR colors on this one, and I didn't do a lightbar.  :lol:
> 
> Enjoy. rr


WOW! That is a great looking police car. It commands RESPECT! Coach needs one of those to drive. Crooks would pull over and give up just to get a chance to ride in the back! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job on the patrol car RR!!! I was fortunate enough to snatch up one of Wes' police car creations on ebay a couple weeks ago. That body style is perfect for such applications, as well as the custom versions!!! Things will be way more secure on the south side now!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

roadrner said:


> With some help from members of the board, here she is. Sorry Wes, didn't use any HI-PO MOPAR colors on this one, and I didn't do a lightbar.  :lol:
> 
> Enjoy. rr


Sweet.. I need to send you a care package RR I have lightbars and roof top junk galore now..I am off to Nacdoges for the day but will get ya one out when I get home tonight or tomorrow...nice nice job though.


----------



## bobhch

*The best part of a custom slot is racing it.....go, go, go baby!*

RR your black and white Hemi powered Police car would be the perfect cruiser for any police officer! Nice build up man...

That Hilltop Ambulance is crazy-wicked. Man Randy you are one lucky Kat to get that. Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeow...

Slotcarman,

Just wanted to thank you again as Fletcher and I have been racing with lights all morning. That LED sled runs as good as it looks so, the taller Terminator just can't keep up without, tipping over. Which is O.K. because, we all know that kids like to win. lol I just go steady and smooth (that is fine with me).

Bob...I get build time this afternoon!!!...zilla


----------



## roadrner

This was going to be something else but I got tired of looking at her in her plain white coat. So i threw a couple of decals on her and a quick bath in Future and then put it away.  I think this had been sitting on my bench for six months or more. It can keep my B&W Charger company..... rr


----------



## resinmonger

roadrner said:


> This was going to be something else but I got tired of looking at her in her plain white coat. So i threw a couple of decals on her and a quick bath in Future and then put it away.  I think this had been sitting on my bench for six months or more. It can keep my B&W Charger company..... rr


Nearly plain white wrapper... Nice job!


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> With some help from members of the board, here she is. Sorry Wes, didn't use any HI-PO MOPAR colors on this one, and I didn't do a lightbar.  :lol:
> 
> Enjoy. rr


looks good there!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Some nice coppers there. Im LOVING the matador, being a sucker for AMCs and all...


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I decided to bust out my Suck-O-Matic camera and take some shots of working projects, as well as some recently completed ones that I havent posted. Enjoy!



First pic shows off my own custom road warrior (inspired by Neal's creation) and its de-traction magged HP-2, still very much a work in progress. To the right is a direct drive car I built, gotta get a lexan body ready for it. Got 2 Tyco Javelins up above that one a straight up flat black badass, thinking of some blue and purple ghost flames for that one, the blue one uses grey mags from a HW real rider and is gonna be a big bad blue racer, and a primered roadrunner made from a superbird. You guys will LOVE the 2 '40 Fords once finished! One's going the ratty rod route, the other's gonna go candy apple red. Then I got a T-bird and classic vette that are getting the rat rod/horroclix drivers treatment. 










Here are 2 finished cars, a dirty AW bug with the spare tire 'bucket' removed and smoothed, as well as a vette in that same big bad blue color with a goofy paint job. Got a couple lexan cars too, a scale auto javelin on a killer curvehugger with braids, AJs tires and LL wheels. The '34 Ford rat rod is a made for lifelike piece showing off my freehand decorations--or more like how much practice I need! The a/p vette rides on an amrac chassis which handles like a madman. The can am is an AFX that uses super II accessories for some cloneage.










And of course, I got plenty of Jeeps out there! The blue weathered one is pretty near completion. Its the last of the resin flatfenders that I got from Kevin Masters. Its got the ansen wheels (thanks, Dragula!) and plenty of rust, fading, and character to give it that old jeep look. The primer red one is an AW that Im building to look like the old CJ that Scott Bakula drove in Necessary Roughness. The orange and the white CJ-7s are resins made by Jims Hotrod Shop (slaters on ebay) based on the AFX style, he makes some nice stuff. The white Tyco CJ was stripped using Goodwrench Intimidator's denatured alcohol stripping trick. The top was lopped off and I installed interior from a matchbox '98 Wrangler diecast which is a no-brainer conversion I started doing on these years ago.


----------



## resinmonger

That's quit a herd of slot car goodness! Thanks for sharing. I recently hung out at the San Onofre Nookier Plant again so I can give this :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I can't wait til I start going through the primer phase!! :lol: Cool group shots Grunge!! I have been meaning to add a few Jeeps to my collection, and the last pic makes me want to all the more!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: And I can't wait to see how the 40 fords end up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Thanks for the props, guys.

SCM--If you plan on doing any custom jeeps, start with the tycos. Theyre cheap and plentiful, the paint strips off fairly easily using denatured alcohol, and unlike the AW and AFX versions, there arent a lot of tiny little details to them. makes it a LOT easier to get a good 400 grit sanding on them and then you can add your own gas cans, spare tires, etc should you want them.


----------



## slotcarman12078

You were reading my mind Jeeper, but I am having a hard time conceptualizing the LED power transfer method from chassis to body.. I think I have the idea on the AFX/AW basket handle method worked out mentally, but still haven't ordered the little parts required to prove it. The design of the tyco mounts are the problem as there is no solid power mounting transfer point, and even worse on some chassis like the HP X2 no decent place to tap power from.

Until I can figure these dilemmas out, the AW will have to do. But a little more detail is always more challenging!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

SCM, just use the HP-7 or HP-2 chassis on the tycos if you want to lite em up. Theyre more fun to run anyway!


----------



## bobhch

*Just what this thread needs...PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jeepers Creepers...Nice bunch of customs Grungerockjeepe! 

Yeah those Amrac slot cars realy are fun to run. Old Skool has lots to offer in our world still. Just gotta keep your eyes open for the fun stuff.

That Primered Roadrunner looks great and they are fun to make. Snipping the wing off kinda gives you special ho had to do it feeling as in real life nobody would do that to a 1/1 scale original.

Ooooooooooh those 40 Fords, the T-Bird, the Javelins, Jeeps, Road Warrior, Vettes, da Bug and the rest all look great. Bam you just plopped in a bunch of Kewl pics for us all to drool over...Thanks Alot man!! 

I will have to get some of my projects finished up and posted here soon. Just when it seems like you are getting nothing done, all of the sudden it just comes together at once. 

What a great mix of Resins, lexans and can't wait to see the heads you choose for the Vette and T-Bird Rat Rods. :freak:   Sometimes I like to add heads to roofed cars also by just gooping their hair to the top side of things. 

Bob...you are a busy, busy builder...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Bob--Thanks, buddy! As to the roadrunner, I forgot to mention that I have a matchbox '67 cougar grille trimmed up and mounted in there (mocked up, actually) using some poster putty. Its close to the divided hideaway lite looking grille from these, and its a nod to the days when people would swap in something from a totally different car to get the look they wanted.

And as to the T-bird and '60 vette, Ive got some horrorclix on the way. Im thinking a grimm reaper type dude for my Lil Dead Corvette and a hot but creepy Morticia Addams type babe for the T-bird.


----------



## resinmonger

*Lil' Dead Corvette, Baby you're much too fast*



grungerockjeepe said:


> ...Im thinking a grimm reaper type dude for my _*Lil Dead Corvette*_...


And with one seemigly innocent phrase, Grungerockjeepe captured the imagination of Hutts everywhere! A Grim Reaper in a corvette would be very cool. A Grim Reaper dressed a little like the artist formerly and now known as Prince in his Lil Red Corvette video would make Lil Dead Corvette uterly priceless! Grim Reaper in a purple jacket. See the vision. Be the vison.

Waiting with maximum anticipation...:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Interesting idea, Hutt. Never know, I may attempt that someday. The inspiration for that vette and t-bird--and also the werewolf highboy roadster in the bad dawg sexy party thread--is that when I end up getting a house and can build a permanent layout, Im thinking Im going to model it into something like a Transylvania type road course with a haunted castle, graveyard, buncha zombies, etc. Gotta have several cars that fit right in with the theme.


----------



## resinmonger

*Theme Music for the Grave Minded*



grungerockjeepe said:


> Interesting idea, Hutt. Never know, I may attempt that someday. The inspiration for that vette and t-bird--and also the werewolf highboy roadster in the bad dawg sexy party thread--is that when I end up getting a house and can build a permanent layout, Im thinking Im going to model it into something like a Transylvania type road course with a haunted castle, graveyard, buncha zombies, etc. Gotta have several cars that fit right in with the theme.


In that case, I can hook you up with some appropriate Theme Music: _Route 666_ by Falcon.

http://falconband.net/sounds/route666clip.mp3

Or try _Shelobs Lair _if you're channeling a little LOTR cross-over with Transylvania:

http://falconband.net/sounds/shelobclip.mp3

Lastly, you may link death and destruction with the fate of the late _Jimmy Clark_:

http://www.falconband.net/sounds/jimmy.mp3

*Hey Bob Zilla*, this might just work out for you too!

Falcon has the Hutt seal of drool... :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## bobhch

*I am soooooooooooooooooo Pour...............ING still*

Joez,

This Snoopy Indy Racer is for you Dude & the red one ( could it be the Baron under construction?) is flying over to the twin cities also with a couple of indy bodies for you to do with as you please. 

Have been casting the heck out of these Indy cars & have 27 done up so far. I need a break from casting for just a while so, it is time to paint up a few for some of my Hobby Talk Buds who have casted up bodies and shared with me in the past. 

I see a Jasper Powered Indy car next for Hilltop and a Spam one for hojohn along with a few other builds for others that are working my brain as we speak. These are just fun to paint up (the exhaust just comes to life and pops out) and this Snoopy was a blast to run (I cleaned the tires for you Joez and it is getting another coat of Future also).

The Snoopy head was made from the parts trees from the game "Mouse Trap"...cut, cut,...super glued and filled and then painted white last night. After work today I used a fine line sharpie to add the nose, smile and eyes along with the nail lines on the paws. Will need to make a set of these for me now.



















Win43 my good tree hugger friend is getting this tie-dye 57 Panel jobby! The bumpers & windows are AW as, I have not casted up a window for this thing yet. Going to detail this one with some paint and decals and Future it soon.

The Pink Swirly Porsche is for Ed of Sethndaddy inc. as he tells me he still likes ho slots (he is just dipping into 1/32 slots in a big way) and is getting a fleet of swirly and Ed colored Indys. 

Ed you have Bill Hall to thank for my Swirly car body makings. He requested a Brown swirly and it came out pretty nice. Funny how some one here just suggest something and I am able to pick up on it and make it work. Not bragging but, just saying that this place is full of great ideas and everyone gets to use them or share them here. It doesn't get any better than this!










I have had lots of fun watching John and Randy in thier casting frenzies and now it is my turn on this one. Will not be sending any of these out until all of the Indy bodies have been casted up....I have a bunch more to do and may have to remake the mold if it gives out so, don't waste your time standing by your mailbox every day just waiting for Mr. Goodbar. :dude: <---Mr. Goodbar

Bob...When the Baron is done I will post it up with some special guest from the past...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b

I knew you had a little "DOG" in you! Great job! Spot on Brit Spitfire color and emblem. Can't wait to see the Baron.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Joez is the dog...LOL*



yankee_3b said:


> I knew you had a little "DOG" in you! Great job! Spot on Brit Spitfire color and emblem. Can't wait to see the Baron.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Thanks Yankee,

Just got done throwing a chassis under this and ran some laps. Will be even more of a blast to run this Baron when it is all done up.










Going down stairs to slap some Iron Crosses on this and detail paint it up now.

Bob...I am the Red Baron (with a bark Woof Woof)...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Iron crosses???? Nah!!! Paint the sides and have the paint wrap a bit onto the top... a lovely tan color. Then put a cool swirly mustard yellow colored stripe right down the middle.. If it isn't obvious enough, some of Phred's "Hotdog" decals will make it!!!! :lol::jest::hat::dude::tongue:


----------



## resinmonger

slotcarman12078 said:


> Iron crosses???? Nah!!! Paint the sides and have the paint wrap a bit onto the top... a lovely tan color. Then put a cool swirly mustard yellow colored stripe right down the middle.. If it isn't obvious enough, some of Phred's "Hotdog" decals will make it!!!! :lol::jest::hat::dude::tongue:


You mean something like this?










Well, like this but properly executed?


----------



## bobhch

*Hot Diggity Dog....RALMAO*

Russ and Uther Joe,

You 2 guys make the weekends fun.  LOL hahhahahahaha The funny thing was I just got done eating 2 hot dogs about 30 min. ago with just mustard on them. True story...no kidding. (Russ --->  &  <---Uther Joe) You guys must be mind readers or something. 

Searched my ho body supply and found a good donor for the Baron and gave him a brown leather jacket with black leather shooting gloves...rat, tat, tat, tat..........I'm going to get you my sweety and your little doggy too. ( wait that's the wrong story line). lol




























Well after 4 hours of messing around, this Baron build still ain't done yet. The machine guns are glued and need painting when dry, the rims are going back to chrome (next time I will airbrush the Alclad yellow on but, still think chrome will look better here so....Chrome it is), and then the Future clear coat. 

Bob...time to work on that Ambulance project now...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Holy Hannah, Bob!

I am speechless!   What a beautiful pair of cars!

man-oh-man!

Bods from scratch...SNOOPY from scratch! How lucky can a guy get!
Only thing better than finding them in the mail would be to find them at my door in your hands, Bob! Simply beautiful! Thank you so much!


----------



## bobhch

*Did someone say Road Trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



joez870 said:


> Holy Hannah, Bob!
> 
> I am speechless!   What a beautiful pair of cars!
> 
> man-oh-man!
> 
> Bods from scratch...SNOOPY from scratch! How lucky can a guy get!
> Only thing better than finding them in the mail would be to find them at my door in your hands, Bob! Simply beautiful! Thank you so much!












Joez this is an idea...Twin City drive...Hmmmmmmmmmm Gas has gone down and I could take Friday off from work and start driving Thursday after work and stop at a Hoe-tell for the night. Ginger said I could! :thumbsup:

Bob...Let me know...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Lucky joez!!!! They came out awesome Bob!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Yes Russ!!!! Ya hit the nail on the head!! The only thing I would add is a few loops in the mustard stripe.. You know it never comes out of the squeeze bottle perfect!! :lol:


----------



## yankee_3b

Very Cool, Bob!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: You're crank'in em out faster than Hilltop. That little Badger must be on the juice! :jest:


----------



## Bill Hall

I believe Manfred Von Richtofen would approve!

Fun stuff Bob....never a dull moment!


----------



## WesJY

BOB - awesome!!!! just freakin awesome!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Hooters Coup revisited...close ups of an Awesum custom build by Wes...*

Thanks everyone,

They were a blast to build and are all done now. I may get to hand deliver them to Joez even in the Twin Cities!?!?!?!?!? Not this weekend,,,not next (Mothers day weekend) maybe after that? Joez those bullet holes were computer generated but, I added some (with a toothpick and black paint) to it before giving the Camel a second final bath in Future.



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Nice work on the Mopar Dodge and the Hot Rod Wes. You could at least share some more pics Bob...you lucky dog...zilla!!!
> Cool sledding there too!!! RM


Sure Hilltop as I kinda rushed the pics on this one...Hooters!

Just a second and I will put a couple close ups of the Hooters Panel by Wes. The front axle is held on by a copper tube and this thing is Rodded up big time. Ding _____ times up & here they are...



















Wes had asked me when I was going to build some Rat Rods before he sent this to me. Well someday? There are a bunch of Ford Model A Panels by AFX sitting in a baggy in the to do room. My thought was to make the later 1927 (????) coupe with the flat roof version along with some other Model A Panels.

The Slickster sled is getting lots of track time and the lights are hanging in very well still slotcarman.

Have a Trick Truck build to start via Bruce Gavins request for his web page and will post picks up of the Trick Truck Wes made again at the same time later on. Heck I have not even started it yet as, it needs to stop raining and warm up here a little.

Bob...it is sitting on a Tyco de-springed chassis...zilla


----------



## win43

Bob,
Love the Snoopy and Red baron cars. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

HOOTER's aren't bad either....:tongue: :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

WOW that is sweet!!!!!!! Nice job Wes and you lucky lucky slothead Bob!!! I have always been a fan of Hooters!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

Beautiful Hooter's Panel Wes! Bob Tindle and Ed "Big Daddy" Roth would be envious of that "Orange Crate!"


----------



## roadrner

Great looking dogfight! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thank you Bob...lucky dog...zilla!!! That's a cool looking orange box!!! Nice work Wes...RM
P.S. Bob is having too much fun with these Indy cars, there may need to be a 100 limit imposed!!!


----------



## tjd241

*Good dogs.... good dogs....*

WTG Robert.... and Wes:thumbsup::thumbsup:... nice crate!!

I've got a couple Indy dogs on the grill myself...Should have 'em ready to serve this weekend. nd


----------



## coach61

*pickmeups*

All on the bench....maybe another 3 weeks before I get time to post so thought i should lol...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Hot Rods Coach!!! I like the cut down Woodies truck. I need more trucks!!! Please use the same camera, as you did with the first 2 pics, lol, I need to see the details!!! ... RM


----------



## coach61

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool Hot Rods Coach!!! I like the cut down Woodies truck. I need more trucks!!! Please use the same camera, as you did with the first 2 pics, lol, I need to see the details!!! ... RM


Believe it or not thats our high end Nikon Digital.. i will take more pics withthe kodak later as it seems to do close up work WAY better.. But the Nikon does have some advantage....


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, nice batch of pick 'em up trucks Coach!!! That blue chop top is super sweet!! Nice job!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool Hot Rods Coach!!! I like the cut down Woodies truck. I need more trucks!!! Please use the same camera, as you did with the first 2 pics, lol, I need to see the details!!! ... RM


with the kodak.. the Willies is a bad Dawg, I have the gold inlayed on the doors just have to touch up and even them out. Do the Steel bed cover and insert the windscreen..

The Blue one needs some more gold laid around the radiator, windshield installed. this is one of those A's from ebay with the way off posts, I cut the old posts out and used my own..


----------



## resinmonger

*Cinco de Trucko*

That's a sweet little herd of truck you have there, Coach! You can drive a different one each day of the work week! Ya need two more for the wekend.

Good thing this Hutt is all thumbs cause it makes this score possible... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Funny dat Coach, 

You and I are on a truck kick of late. 

Love the aggressive stance on the Willys pick up! Hopefully it will get me off my butt and motivate me to finish the one I started a year ago er so.

Good stuff old man.


----------



## WesJY

coach61 said:


> All on the bench....maybe another 3 weeks before I get time to post so thought i should lol...


awesome trucks man!! and turn on the macros on your camera for close up looks!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Willy cool trucks...*

Coachy has Lots-O-Trucks...hurry lets all jump him and take them from him. Who is with me? Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah nice ones Coach. 

That Red one (first pic, far right) with the red rims realy has me hipnotized....Sweet! They are all Neat-0 builds. yeah that Woody is the Cats Meoooooooooooow...

Bob...Texas is the land of trucks...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Some new ones. One from BadDawg and the other is a recycled LifeLike. Enjoy.....

rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Both look great RR!! You do a fade on the Zippo car or is that just the camera playing tricks?? I like the way that looks!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

*Come on Baby Light My Let Me Stand Next to Your Fire*

Woah, that Zippo car is like playing tunes in my head man. Like _Come on Baby Light My Fire_ and _Let Me Stand Next to Your Fire _are riffing through my brain man. Like it's the Alice Cooper live cover version of Jimmy's song, man.

Hey man, when I'm like in the hospital ya know for like for back surgeries yah know and they like put me like on the morphine drip yah know like Jim and Jimmy and Janice all like come visit me man. Yah man it's like really cool man! Jim and Jimmy look like pretty good but Janice still hasn't taken a bath ya know man.

I like forgot to wear like my aluminum foil hat man! :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## bobhch

*Ryder & zip, zip, zippo away...*

rr,

The yellow one reminds me of the AFX Ryder trucks with that black and red stripe job. That is a good thing! Gotta love that body style...old school baby. :thumbsup:

Zip away in this Life Like dream Zippo ride. Nice use of a LifeLike body!

Bob...I bet Randy is Yellow-us of those...zilla


----------



## coach61

Sweet Rides OFD.. Love the Jag, and darn nice save on the LL.. but now i have a urge to go for a smoke...?? hmmmmmm


Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> rr,
> 
> The yellow one reminds me of the AFX Ryder trucks with that black and red stripe job. That is a good thing! Gotta love that body style...old school baby. :thumbsup:
> 
> Zip away in this Life Like dream Zippo ride. Nice use of a LifeLike body!
> 
> Bob...I bet Randy is Yellow-us of those...zilla


You know me too well Bob...yea, I likes em!!!...zilla. The Ryder Roadster would look good on the back on an AFX Ryder hauler, just thinking to myself. Nothing wrong with recycling!!! I likes that Zippo car :thumbsup::thumbsup: Red and black looks great on that yellow. Great work RR!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> Both look great RR!! You do a fade on the Zippo car or is that just the camera playing tricks?? I like the way that looks!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



SCM, 
Fade all the way. rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Magic Eight Ball sees a bad dawg jag in my future. Is that on an AFX/Xtrac style chassis?

Thanx fer sharing OFD!


----------



## roadrner

Bill Hall said:


> Magic Eight Ball sees a bad dawg jag in my future. Is that on an AFX/Xtrac style chassis?
> 
> Thanx fer sharing OFD!


Sitting on an old scholl AFX MT.  rr


----------



## tjd241

*It's all good....*

Keep on truckin Coachie... Looking awesome, although the romantic lighting yer using leads me to believe you have other things on yer mind over there! 

OFD.... WTG (as usual). :thumbsup::thumbsup:.... Diggin the D-Type. nd


----------



## grungerockjeepe

A couple of my recently finished customs:

Dirty baja bug:

This one was a JL chrome blue one, stripped down I chopped out the sunroof glass as well as the side windows, removed the rally lites for a smoother look and I chopped off and smoothed down where the 'bucket' that held the spare tire was. The tire is still in place, but that washtub just looked stupid to me. Its complete with mud spray and AW dirty tire chassis.










Necessary Roughness CJ-5:

Crappy movie, but I always liked the well worn Jeep that Scott Bakula drove in it. The primer, faded paint and rusty bumpers give a certain character that really looks good on old Jeep. I used actual screen shots to recreate his ride. The top is from a Maisto GPW army jeep, the wheels are white rear rims from an aurora G+ all around, to simulate the white spokes on the real thing. Couldnt find anything to fabricate a towbar yoke from, so I just adapted up a winch and pushbar from an AFX gmc truck.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now I wannna play in the mud!!! Nice job on both!!! Awesome!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's one dirty bug!!! I like the winch on the jeep, wouldn't mind taking that one to the woods myself!!! Looking good for trying to look bad :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## T-Jet Racer

The dirty baja looks like it was made to be like that. Great job!


----------



## bobhch

grungerockjeepe said:


> A couple of my recently finished customs:
> 
> Dirty baja bug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Necessary Roughness CJ-5:


Jeeps and Baja bugs...love them! Nice ones here grungerockjeepe. Dirty and rusty. Gotta like that look if you are a real car guy. Sometimes down and dirty is the way to go. 

I am kinda bumbed out as a couple of years ago, while sitting in a new jeep at the local New Car Expo, discovered 6' 4" is to tall to drive a jeep comfortably with the top up. Oh dang...

Bob...have a Baja Bug almost finished...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Thanks for the props, guys. They were fun builds.

Bob, what kinda Jeep were you looking at? Im 6'1" and my Wrangler is one of the only vehicles I have plenty of headroom in. I mean theres a good 4-5 inches to go between my head ( and my hair is spiked up 2-3 inches higher ) and the softop. Now, if you were looking at the classic Cherokees, then I can totally see that. My spikes scraped the headliner in my sisters XJ.


----------



## slotcarman12078

slotcarman12078 said:


> Now I wannna play in the mud!!! Nice job on both!!! Awesome!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:




Like I said... 

Now I wanna play in the mud!!!




After poking around in my boxes o' bodies looking for stuff I need to clear out to secure funds for casting resin, epoxy, and sillycone I happened to find a body that I just couldn't bring myself to use. The wheel wells are just too big for my taste. I'm also not too tickled with the way it lines up axle-wise on an AW chassis. Then I happened to look at my nifty 6X chassis with my new Bob Beer's supplied truck wheels sitting on my keyboard and I added 2 + 2 and came up with 4 X 4. :lol: So with that in mind, I bring you...




The 4X4 Camaro



































Please note, no wheelwells were harmed in this modification.. :tongue: She was kinda slippy slidey (I just WD-40'd the track yesterday) but after a couple sweet magnets supplied by our own T Jet Racer, she really hangs on the track great. Please note: I really don't mind the AFX/Xtrac chassis version of the Dash camaro, but the T Jet version is errrrmm.. well, you know..


----------



## JordanZ870

They are all great looking mud toys!:thumbsup:

Ujoe, what does the camaro look like if ya get the bod a bit closer to the wheels?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I would have had to pick the black one for this project.... Well, Joe, the front would need a lil trim job at the back of the wheel well if I dropped it much more than 1/16th. The back can stand to come down about 1/8 inch. I plan on a little post extension trim after the glue fully dries.


----------



## bobhch

*I can't see the 2 big CB whip antennas anywere...*

grungerockjeepe

I was sitting in a Brand New 2007 Jeep, Jeep...the style like your slot jeep. I tried to get in and my forehead was rubbing on the roll bar...Maybe the seats were adjusted all the way up? I keep my hair buzzed so...............??

I'm not a Circus freak with short legs or anything like that either...LOL

Ujoe,

That Camaro would look great in a Florida Mud bog race....oh yeah!

Bob...and Noah loaded all the Camaros on the Ark 4 by 4...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

bobhch said:


> grungerockjeepe
> 
> I was sitting in a Brand New 2007 Jeep, Jeep...the style like your slot jeep. I tried to get in and my forehead was rubbing on the roll bar...Maybe the seats were adjusted all the way up? I keep my hair buzzed so...............??
> 
> I'm not a Circus freak with short legs or anything like that either...LOL
> 
> Ujoe,
> 
> That Camaro would look great in a Florida Mud bog race....oh yeah!
> 
> Bob...and Noah loaded all the Camaros on the Ark 4 by 4...zilla



You were looking at an '07, huh? Thats the new JK bodystyle when they intro'd the 4-door. I dont have a slot jeep anything like that, actually. THe closest die-cast that could be resin casted at this point would be the Matchbox Jeep Rescue concept. 

Take a look at '97-'06 models, thats the TJ bodystyle. They have an extended length model called the Unlimited, but unlike the new ones, its still a 2-door. Think of it as a modernized, full roof Scrambler. The headroom on the older Jeeps is a lot better than on the newer ones. After test driving the '07-up models I was less than impressed both in the interior and in what was under the hood. Even my 4.0 I-6 which is painfully lacking with 33's and a lead foot is FAR more gutsy than that minivan V-6 in the new ones. Yes, that engine actually IS out of the caravans and voyagers.


----------



## bobhch

*Beep, beep I gotta jeep...*

grunger,

Well that makes sence to me...I ended up getting a Honda Element. I love the Element but, someday I may end up in a jeep and will then have to consider buying a nicer used one? Hmmmmmmmmmmmm

Thanks for the info...Jeeps Rock! I have built one Hooters Jeep in slot car form & need to do up one of my AFX Jeeps some day.

Bob...I have small jeeps at least...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Say goodbye to the blue...sorry but, I was possesed...*

Well Ghost Ridder slipped into Nebraska today. He wanted to go surfing so, I made him a board and stuck it under his arm for him to hang onto.

From the Creator of my Favorite Hobby Talk thread, Ed (Sethndaddy), this light blue Ghost Rider Rod showed up Monday! I love the Ghost Rider and hope you are O.K. with the changes that were made to your very cool light blue with dark blue Iron Cross Ghost Rider Rod.

Yep this is the same car that Ed uses now for his Avitar. I was just so overwhelmed to get this sweet Ghost Rider roadster that my hand started dipping into the paint, just like a color by Numbers painting. 














































Ghost Rider just gave me the Penance stare but, luckily for me my soul is clean and it had no affect on me so we just finished cleaning the garage and shared some ice cream.

Bob...ho scale Ghost rider is a lot smaller than me so, I got more ice cream than him...zilla (Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!)

You don't want to follow this car to close or you might just get a world of heert from those rear mounted spikes. This needs some decals now.


----------



## WesJY

wwhoooaaahhhh!! thats frickin awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

*From way cool to way cooler!!*

Totally awesome mod of a mod Mr. Bob...The reBuilder...Zilla!!!! Hope Ghost Rider was able to keep his pilot light lit with the ice cream!! :lol: I finally snagged a hot rod for tinkering with, along with my 4th real dune buggy in a decent priced pair from the bay. I've said it before, but it's worth repeating.. Seeing it in macrovision and holding the actual sized body at the same time brings things back in perspective, and really makes you appreciate the excellent detail work being done on something that scale!!! Nice job Ed...Father of Seth...Daddy!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: And Nice remod B...Z!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

fantastic Ghost Rider!.....urrrmmmm....Driver?
Beware, all of you evil doers!
The car is cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

All my freinds love the Ghost Rider
Ghost Rider, take me little higher

Sorry, saw a few clips from the band WAR on youtube today.
Cool band... Low Rider, Cisco Kid and Spill the Wine with Eric Burden.
Didn't they do Jungle Boogie too? 

Anyway, VERY cool car Bob... you have quite an imagination! 
Kind of reminds me of the Greatful Dead meets the Heat Miser inside the Thunderdome.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Nice, bob! Ill have to get you to teach me your rusting technique. Mine is NOWHERE near that good.


----------



## win43

NICE MUDDERS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Designed by Ed and Rusted by me....*



grungerockjeepe said:


> Nice, bob! Ill have to get you to teach me your rusting technique. Mine is NOWHERE near that good.


Well first find a paint brush you don't care about. Then I used Testors Leather (dark brown) for the base coat. Take your brush with some brown on it and poke, poke, poke the whole body till it is covered. If you want paint build up like rust in a certain spots just keep coming back to that area and poke, poke, Poke some more brown on.

Now for your light brown or tan to off set the solid brown you have at this point. Take your brush and dip it in tan or light brown and then whipe off most of the paint in a paper towel. This is "dry brushing" Now test this first on something else to see if you have enough or to little paint...you just want a little paint to come off in this poke, poke, poke-ing. Don't worry if you mess up and get to much in a certain area because, you can always come back with the brown and reverse this with some more "dry brushing"

O.K after you get the thing rusted the way you want grab some Flat Black and "dry brush" it in for shadowing.

You can keep doing this untill you get it the way you want...don't give up. I was thinking of dry brushing the pipes with some white to give it the white pipes rusted look...I just don't know yet. After a few decals go down it may start to talk to me and answer that question for me.

The surfboard was scratched up with an exacto knife to give it that old look along with that old 60s & 70s Kitchen green look. Flat Black with Zinc Cromate yellow was applied over the black for the yucky green.

I can't say enough on how Ed put this together and inspired me to rust it out. This is going to be one fun runner man! Going to let this sit for a bit and think about it before adding any last skulls and decals to the mix on this build.

Bob...The Ghost Rider driver is the part that makes this all work (Thanks Ed!!!!!)...Bob


----------



## tjd241

*Ghost Rider secretly dreams of having a shinier car someday...*

..."I can handle it... Lord knows I deserve it... Why won't Bob ever consider *MY* feelings for a change?.... sheeesh".

:lol: nd


----------



## bobhch

*Slickster III is almost done...*



tjd241 said:


> ..."I can handle it... Lord knows I deserve it... Why won't Bob ever consider *MY* feelings for a change?.... sheeesh".
> 
> :lol: nd


Nuther,

RALMAO...hahahahha man that is funny. :lol: Slickster III will be posted up on this thread very soon & yes it will be for the Ghost Rider. See I am not completly thoughtless and non-caring. lol

If I have learned one thing from Hobby Talk it is that this Roadster needed to be lowered. Cut the post and trimmed a little of the inside side of the front seat (for gear clearance). Now the only part of the chassis you see has been rusted brown.

Before:










After:










Well lowering also causes some problems with the rear tires hitting the chassis so, I took some Buds T-Jet skinney white walls, took out the white insert & put that side towards the rear of the AJs Double flanged rim to fix this problem while, at the same time allowing me to use my Buds clear goldish fire like tires.

Or you can just trim the chassis with an Ex-Acto hobby knife. Kids ask your parents to help with this! A sharp Ex-Acto knife is like a surgical instrament...Ouch and oh dang! 










This roadster handles great with those front fatties. The chrome was removed off of them to give the white nylon rear match. I love driving this car!!! I started by just putting some small skulls inside of the blue Iron Crosses Ed had on this originaly light blue body...then I just went crazy. :freak:

Bob...Thanks again Ed...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

tjd241 said:


> ..."I can handle it... Lord knows I deserve it... Why won't Bob ever consider *MY* feelings for a change?.... sheeesh".
> 
> :lol: nd


Ah yes GR deserves it, but will he be able to maintain that shiney paint job??? 










The first time he gets into trouble the slickster would be a flaming fireball and all that paint will be burned off in a heartbeat. It'll end up looking crispy like the hot rod.. Hmmmm.. I wonder if I were to cast up a clear sled and paint it with nothing but candy red, yellow and orange flames, how many flashing leds I could squeeze inside the body????


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> I wonder if I were to cast up a clear sled and paint it with nothing but candy red, yellow and orange flames, how many flashing leds I could squeeze inside the body????



SCM,
Go for it! Especially if you could get some sort of blinking circuitry going to give the flickering effect of fire. :thumbsup:


Did up another one of the LL Stockers. 
 rr


----------



## bobhch

*The before pic now...*

rr,

The paint fade on those bodies is incredible. ZIPPO just gives me a ZIP...ZIP image in my brain so, I am going to assume these babies fly....Woooooooosh!

Bob...would like to see the after pic. in a month...zilla

P.S. I bet you drive these like a rental car.....screeeatch! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> rr,
> 
> P.S. I bet you drive these like a rental car.....screeeatch! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Bob,
Thats' why they're sporting the new paint. The first custom cover had been worn down in places. Plus I had put the decals on without clearcoating them so a good percentage of them were shot. These were pre Future builds, the Testors CC was too hot for the decals. These have a little more protection for the decals this time around. Clear over the paint, then a couple coats of Future over the decals. Should last a little bit longer.  Dave


----------



## bobhch

*Is it possible to have to many ideas? I think not....*

rr,

Oh great because, after seeing this post and letting it seep into my brain at work all day, a Jeff Gordon Life Like Stocker found at the thrift store and fixed up (has seen some rubbing) is getting dipped in the Pine Sol to get a coat of red this weekend. Bet you will never guess what theme it will get? 

Nuther Dave,

Yeppers I posted these pictures in another thread but, I had to post them here also. Just to let you know that Ghost Rider has his new ride now. It was the guilt trip you layed on me that did it. LOL




























Show is the original Slickster by slotcarman which totaly inspired this build of mine. Wes also has done some Red Iron Cross cars in the past that have stuck this style of red Iron Cross Kool-ness deep in my Kewl Kar memory bank forever. Thank you both...you Rock!

Slickster III is a rear end fish-tailer with no lights but, the Ghost Riders fire-eeeey skull will show him the way. By the way Ghost Rider can kick Spidermans Hiney any day if he wanted to. Paper, Scissors, Rock & Web Shootings all get beat by Hellfire. :tongue: nah, nah, nah, na nah naaaaaaaaaaaaaah! :devil: Thank goodness the Russ the Hutt doesn't have control over the Empires Deatstar...Wheeew!

Hopefully Ghost Rider can elude the Coaches Atomic Fireball Explosion of DOOM!! If he drops it the Worlds Entire future could be in his hands...Boooouuuuhahahahahahahahahaha

Bob...Old Skool NASCAR build time...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Slickster#3 is WOW!!! She came out sweeeeeeeeeet!!! The flames add so much!!! And the white surrounding the crosses hits ya right between the eyes...POW!! Super job Bob... anything JoeLED can paint I can paint better...Zilla!!!! :lol: Now you and Fletcher can have slickster races!!! The winner will always be red!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. I need to ask... who's wheels are you using on the front??? The look like painted AW pull back Xtrac wheels?? Am I close??


----------



## win43

WOW !!!! The Slickster III looks great!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Slot,
I believe the front wheels on the Slickster III are RRRs Steelies.


----------



## WesJY

Bad A$$ SLICKSTER CARS!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

ZZZing! Bob, ya hit another Homer! D'oh!
The Slickster 3 looks fantastic, mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*rrr rims are da front boots on her Ujoe....*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Slickster#3 is WOW!!! She came out sweeeeeeeeeet!!! The flames add so much!!! And the white surrounding the crosses hits ya right between the eyes...POW!! Super job Bob... anything JoeLED can paint I can paint better...Zilla!!!! :lol: Now you and Fletcher can have slickster races!!! The winner will always be red!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> P.S. I need to ask... who's wheels are you using on the front??? The look like painted AW pull back Xtrac wheels?? Am I close??


Jerry is correct...ding, ding, ding we have a "Win"ner!



win43 said:


> WOW !!!! The Slickster III looks great!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Slot,
> I believe the front wheels on the Slickster III are RRRs Steelies.


Better....um o.k. then your LEDs are Better than my silver painted lights. 

Yes the slickster needed a Slickster III for a Greased Lightning Thunder Road run. Hey Fletcher want to race for Pinks? Pink slips ....owners papers. 

Bob...Joez I had fun at 1rst, 2nd & 3rd base with this Red Hot Moma also...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

*FINALLY got myself a non-crap digi cam...*

...so I decided to post some pics of past, current, and new projects. Enjoy!


Painted up this test shot tyco porsche a few years ago, but just recently decided to put decals on it for a more realistic look:










Dirty AW bug, just much better pic:










Old project, AW charger daytona Joe Dirt version










2 more oldies, my take on how Tyco shoulda done the racing warriors


----------



## grungerockjeepe

A few more:

Rat Rod '40 Ford. Got a little ways to go, but its getting there...










Candy Apple Red '40 Ford. Again, got a ways to go.










AW CJ-5 painted up like my dad's plow rig he had when I was just a tot. His was faded, had is share of primer, and a Meyer hard top and snowplow rig, but this is more of a loose tribute to the Jeep that got me hooked:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Congrats on the new camera!!! Welcome to the macro age!!! Nice pics!!!! I like the Joe Dirt bird, the 40 Fords and the Red CJ the most out of the bunch... Now that I can see it clearly, the bug looks waaaaay better without that 55 gallon drum surrounding the spare!!! And the 4 eyed purple froggy is pretty cool too!!! Nice batch to christen the new cam with!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

*Latest LL Salvage*

Here's an old school LL TBird (i believe) that needed a trip back to the paint shop. Stipped her down to nothing and dug out some leftover decals. Primed, color coated, some BMF, cleared, decals and Future. This paint job will last longer than the last one.  rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Thanks for the props, SCM. Im not a fan of Nascars, RR....but you do some REAL nice work! That looks better than most factory painted slots.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Np Grunge!! Looks pretty snazzy RR!!! Looks ready to tear up some asphalt!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

And one more AW Jeep. Its literally a model of a model. My granddad on my moms side knew how I liked my dads old jeep, so he got me an AMT kit of a '66 CJ-5 (ironically, thats the same jeep the JL diecast, and AW slot were modeled after...). Being a 4 y/o kid, my dad put it together and painted it what was at the time my favorite color--straight up green. That model kit is the only thing I have left that my granddad gave me, since he passed away when I had turned 5 (R.I.P., Grandpop). The model kit has survived pretty well over the years with just a few bits gone missing here and there but Ive always had this Jeep. So after doing a replica of my dad's jeep, I decided to do this one too since these 2 jeeps hooked me for life. 


The blacking I did in the voids of these chrome wheels looks so good Im gonna have to do it to all of them now....









And here they are side by side. I nailed it pretty much perfect, I think. Too bad I cant find a softtop Im really happy with to fit the AW jeeps....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roadrner said:


> Here's an old school LL TBird (i believe) that needed a trip back to the paint shop. Stipped her down to nothing and dug out some leftover decals. Primed, color coated, some BMF, cleared, decals and Future. This paint job will last longer than the last one.  rr



I like leftovers!!! Skoal has always been one of my favorite sponsors too. Nice save RR...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

grungerockjeepe said:


> A few more:
> 
> Rat Rod '40 Ford. Got a little ways to go, but its getting there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy Apple Red '40 Ford. Again, got a ways to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I likes that red 40 Grunger!!! Those chrome HW 5 spokes make it look real good!!! My problem is I likes in primer too!!! Cool Jeeps too!!! For a rag top, cut one off an AFX jeep or paint one of those up. May have to lower the roll bar a bit.
> Glad you got a camera!!! Thanks for posting...RM


----------



## bobhch

*This is my now car...*

Grunge,

WOW! This is Fantastic to come here and see this great pair of 40 Fords!!! They are both just SUPER Duper man! I also like the jeeps, warriors, Porsche, VW Bug, and the bird too. Thanks for posting all these pictures as they are great to see!!!!!!!!!!

rr,

Now that is one Fine Skoal t-Bird Stocker. One Crisp and clean machine straight from the paint booth!

Enter the EMT change from Ambulance. So now I am ready to go forward and do this bad boy up to get me out of my small slump (need a break from casting up Indy cars) I just found these decals and they are printed on clear as I should have had the Ambulance ones made up...oh dang.

















This is what I am going with now...the Ambulance to the top left is on the back burner for now. I like the way this is going now so, onward and forward ho on this one. 

I like casting because, the end result is a bunch of sweet, low cost bodies that I can build and share with friends...it just takes a lot of time away from building which, is my first love.

Bob...this Ambulance is going get some FUN BUILD TIME this weekend...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Again, thanks for the props guys. 

HTR: I thought about pirating a top from an AFX jeep. Trouble is, I dont have any junkers, and the proportions are a good bit off. Too squat, and too long since the AFX's are CJ-7's and the AWs are CJ5's. I had a brainstorm the other day, and I may try to cut up and origami style fold some lexan into the right shape....


----------



## roadrner

HillTop, Grunge and Bob,
You guys are doing some great customs! As usual.  rr


----------



## bobhch

*I recieved a little Hobby Talk suprise Saturday...*



roadrner said:


> HillTop, Grunge and Bob,
> You guys are doing some great customs! As usual.  rr


rr,

Yeah well this Zippo I found in my mailbox is a great custom and suprise. :hat:

You dog you....This thing is El Fantastico body! Mucho Thank you-O!

I was going to use a Life Like Jeff Gordon body for the roadrner Stock Car build but, just decided it is kinda small. Need more room for flames and decals.










This Orange Life Like body by Hellonwheels (it came painted orange) is going to get a front flame job and some Zippo & Iron Cross decals with an Old School Red Rat Rod paint job. I only hope that I can make it as nice as the one you sent me roadrner.

Bob...Zippo around my track this does...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*This guy is an EMT?*

This just needs a coat of Future and it's done...



















Bob...hope this guy doesn't show up for any of us someday...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

I just don't know how you come up with these drivers!!!! This guy is perfect!!!!! :lol: Honestly, it looks like he's in dire need of some medical attention himself!!! Awesome job!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Grunge, Roadrner and Bob,
Guys, you are doing some Fantastic customs (40 Fords, LL stockcars, Ghost Rider, Slickster and EMT)! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Bob, always like the characters behind the wheel! ...RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Sign the waiver....where it sez "refused medical treatment" :freak:


----------



## roadrner

*Latest ....*

Here's a reconditioned JL Ford sitting on a NOS TJet chassis with a set of RRR Steelies.  rr


----------



## resinmonger

Wow, RoadRunner, you gave that body a whole new lease on life! Move one from the _could use some work _pile to _hey, take me out and run me _pile! That's a very sano build, your slot dudeliness! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Bill I am not sure you will have time to sign anything..."BEWARE"...LOL*



slotcarman12078 said:


> I just don't know how you come up with these drivers!!!! This guy is perfect!!!!! :lol: Honestly, it looks like he's in dire need of some medical attention himself!!! Awesome job!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah he was hurting to begin with. This guy is a syco crazy man for sure. Just do a search for HeroClix or HorrorClix and you will find these guys but, make sure you shop around before hitting the buy button. If you take a little time you will find these dirt cheap sometimes...patience is a virtue.

Also check your local comic book stores....I find lots of peoples traded in doubles this way! These are gaming pieces that people use to play combat like game. They play the games at the Comic Book store & they buy them their also. Then comes my X-Acto knife, a good head drilling and thermostat wires get stuck up into thier little plastic brains...sounds horrific huh? hahahahahaahha










rr,

Seems like you are on a FORD race car roll again. Way to stir up the Chevy & Mopar guys. lol Looks to me like Ford is winning here on the Custom board with a close battle to Jeep from the grunge-master.

For me a simple German van with an appetite. This thing kept me up late last night and it was FUN! Yippie and Yeah baby!!










At first the drivers side teeth decals started to come apart on me but, saved them luckily and ended up doing a little fine brush work to make the black line edge good as new. Also I put in the red tounge myslelf with some flat red. Always keep a few new round toothpicks near by in case I need to make a quick "out of bounds" painting error. The paint gods were with me last night and now this thing needs one more coat of Future clear coat to finish it off. I just had to race a few laps with this bad boy this morning.

One note about decals: Even though these airplane teeth decals were sold as NEW at the Hobby Store, it doesn't mean that they aren't old. Who knows how long these have been sitting around waiting to be sold. When putting on the second set of teeth decals, on the passengers side, I used MICROSCALE "Liquid Decal Film" wich restores old decals or is used as a top surface when making Custom decals. THIS STUFF WORKS...GET SOME!

Don't know how many times, when using some of my Dads old model decals from the 70s and 80s, the perfect decal just crumbled to dust after beeing put in water. All you do is brush some on the decal and come back in 15 min. and go, go, go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well I feel like casting up some Indy cars now after talking to Bruce last night. Told him to take his time on my recent Trick Truck order and he said "NO" because, that will just get you behind so, it's time to keep, keeping on and will be sending out these to people (you know who you are) as they come out. The top half of the mold may have to be made again. I am no pro for sure and this is going to take time to get these out. :wave:

A couple of CJ Merks are in the works, Indy bodies, have a slew more VW vans painted up and ready for detailing, the Deora, Old School Nascar #20 Zippo build, a Baja Blue VW, a hot dog car, some Dash 55s, a few Bad bugs, etc, etc, etc...yeah I need to finish up some stuff...NEXT lol

Bob...Hooters makes you happy...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Great cars.....*

Double R.... No longer a "*Fair*lane".... now it's a _Finelane_. :thumbsup:

and a nice Vdubberyou from Bob...Mack the knife...Zilla :thumbsup:

nd


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Did you corner the market on Hooter's decals? Nice build! Thanks for the compliments guys. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice fairlane RR!! I got a heap of them if I ever get caught up. Super duper hooter shark Bob!!! One of these days I need to make a Hooter something!! I don't know what yet... It's still early in the thought process. I do recognize that zombie dude now.. He took on a whole new attitude with the white cap. Didn't catch him right off the bat. I need to add a few more to my collection one of these days.. This week was decals from your new nail chick.. Christmas in July will be very "festive" indeed!!! :lol: 

This sinus infection I have has my head feeling like a balloon and I can't do much of anything lately. Hopefully it goes away soon.. The pollen count ain't helping either!! :freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> This just needs a coat of Future and it's done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...hope this guy doesn't show up for any of us someday...zilla


If I have a wreck and see this guy coming, I think I'll play dead, just to be safe!!! Cool work on the sandvan!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice yellow, one of my favorite colors I might add, Fairlane RR!!! Sure do likes those contrasting red and black stickers!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking good...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That'd be cool riding up and down the coast. I can hear it now "SHARK, Shark"!!! Bum ba bum ba bum ba ... RM


----------



## WesJY

bob - awesome work on all!!!!! you are a slot car GOD!!!!!!!! lol

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*It is getting so it's not safe to go out at night...Wrrrrrrrrrrrr, wrrrrrrrr, wrrrrr*

This one was not planed at all. I was just cleaning up in the garage and this Indy body was just sitting there in waiting. This is one that came out of the mold with a dip in the hood and a few holes. 

Ah Haaaaaaaaaaaa! Rust it and give it to Ghost Rider for his night time driving. After watching Speed Racer yesterday with Fletcher and having this saw and ball and chain laying around it just kinda all came together. Another fun one to drive...if only the saw realy worked. lol



















I may end up doing more with this but, for right now the goobs of gel super glue inside this body, holding on the armory, are drying.

Bob...Ghost Rider lives in a tough neighborhood...zilla


----------



## WesJY

YYYYYEEAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!! cut them bodies up!!!!!! whoooooaaaahhhhhh!!!! LOLOL!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

DAAAYYUUMMMM!! You got the rusting bit down to a science now!!!! That looks like the real stuff!!!! Hope ghost Rider got his tetanus shot recently!!! LOLOL!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

LOVING the road warrior indy car! that is hot business!


----------



## slotcarman12078

bobhch said:


> *Another fun one to drive...if only the saw realy worked. lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may end up doing more with this but, for right now the goobs of gel super glue inside this body, holding on the armory, are drying.
> 
> Bob...Ghost Rider lives in a tough neighborhood...zilla


Hmmm... A litttle brass rod, an idler or driver gear, a couple small pulleys and a rubber band might just accomplish this.. I wouldn't let Fletch drive it though.. :lol: I was just wondering Bob, how much clearance around the chassis is there on these bods? If I'm going to do the super secret Ghost Rider Xperimental ride my inquiring mind needs to know...:devil:


----------



## tjd241

*Grumble Rider*


----------



## roadrner

Great looking rust bucket! Get that blade spinning.  rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Here's my latest custom AW Jeep, and company for my dirty baja bug: Filthy, dusty trail rider. I used an dirty daisy duke jeep to start, carefully masked off the windshield so I could keep the crud and wiper swaths on it, but get it matched to the model masters Bright Aqua Pearl paint job that I chose for the whole jeep. Then I got some satin almond and gave it some overspray for the dusty look, like its been on the dirt trails, but then some mud spray since any good trail offers dry hillclimbs, mud bogs, rocks, and then some good camping at some point so I robbed the gear from a Marchon jeep and replaced the rear seat with that. Then mounted it all on top of a dirty wheels chassis using the fat tires all around. Enjoy!


----------



## WesJY

rockjeep - yeah baby!!!! thats one bad dirty a$$ jeep!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Thanks, Wes. I almost hated to dirty it up-- that aqua color looked so nice on the jeep when it was clean...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now that Jeeper, is perfect!!! I think I know the Aqua Pearl you're talking about, and it is a sweet color... You can always do a clean version.. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I just bought a couple of these bodies to see if I can do anything with them lighting-wise, and was bummed to see what AW did. The headlights are a separate piece and would be lightable if they weren't molded in blue or smoke colored plastic. 3mm LEDs would fit the headlight holes nicely, but the brace that holds the bumpers is right behind the lights...


----------



## grungerockjeepe

slotcarman12078 said:


> Now that Jeeper, is perfect!!! I think I know the Aqua Pearl you're talking about, and it is a sweet color... You can always do a clean version.. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I just bought a couple of these bodies to see if I can do anything with them lighting-wise, and was bummed to see what AW did. The headlights are a separate piece and would be lightable if they weren't molded in blue or smoke colored plastic. 3mm LEDs would fit the headlight holes nicely, but the brace that holds the bumpers is right behind the lights...


Thanks, Buddy. The aqua pearl is a nice color, I used it last year on a stripped chrome tyco chevy stepside and its beautiful. It looks appropriate on the Jeep since I believe its a GM color and in the mid 90s a lot of old skool rigs got painted in similar metallic teals. I have some tyco CJs ready for paint, might do a clean version in that color on one of those. 

Yeah the paint on AW cars isnt easily strippable. Denatured alcohol MIGHT work, you can try it but it doesnt seem near as effective on AW paint as tyco. ELO supposedly discolors clear plastic so you have to be careful there. 

I cant wait to see the next flamethrower release since its sure to include new versions of the Jeep.


----------



## HadaSlot

grungerockjeepe said:


> Here's my latest custom AW Jeep, and company for my dirty baja bug: Filthy, dusty trail rider. I used an dirty daisy duke jeep to start, carefully masked off the windshield so I could keep the crud and wiper swaths on it, but get it matched to the model masters Bright Aqua Pearl paint job that I chose for the whole jeep. Then I got some satin almond and gave it some overspray for the dusty look, like its been on the dirt trails, but then some mud spray since any good trail offers dry hillclimbs, mud bogs, rocks, and then some good camping at some point so I robbed the gear from a Marchon jeep and replaced the rear seat with that. Then mounted it all on top of a dirty wheels chassis using the fat tires all around. Enjoy!


Hey GRJ, I found this on the bay last year for about 12 bucks. It needs a good dirt bath. Until I saw the date on the package. 1980. I wounder if the lights and magnets still work? Nice JEEP you got there. David


----------



## yankee_3b

That Jeeper's a Keeper! Fantastic work!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Thanks, Yank!

And Hada, I see no reason why that baby wouldnt fire right up. Ive gotten NOS chassis with no time on them before and ran them with no problem at all. Honestly tho, HP-2s and Curvehuggers that are mint on the card are pretty hard to come by. That particular jeep is VERY common loose, Ive gotten tons of them on the 'Bay for cheap and in great running condition--sometimes to customize, sometimes just because I know its a good way to get an HP-2 cheap and I love that chassis. You should hang onto that just as it is.


----------



## videojimmy

the jeep ROCKS! 

Have you noticed how few curvehuggers have been on the bay lately?


----------



## bobhch

*beep, beep I got another Jeep...*

Grunge

Using the back seat area for camping gear is an awesum idea. Looks great all dirty and mud splattered. Very Grungy looking...nice! 

I built a Hooters Jeep on HT once and the gal I used for the driver had to have some lipo suction to her Super Hero Clix muscles via X-Acto knife after everyone told me she looked Butch. Aaaaaaaaaahh jeep building memories. lol

Bob...should have just used a Wonder Woman...zilla


----------



## roadrner

The latest to be rejuvenated with some new paint....... rr


----------



## wheelszk

Could this be for sale?


----------



## roadrner

wheelszk said:


> Could this be for sale?



Yes the body will be. $17,00 shipped to your home. If you want it email me and i take paypal too. rr


----------



## wheelszk

What does it sit on chassis wise?


----------



## roadrner

wheelszk said:


> What does it sit on chassis wise?


lifelike


----------



## wheelszk

PM sent


----------



## bobhch

Nice SKOAL BANDIT rr...going, going, gone..................Zoooooom baby!

Bob...man race cars take alot of decals...zilla


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> Nice SKOAL BANDIT rr...going, going, gone..................Zoooooom baby!
> 
> Bob...man race cars take alot of decals...zilla


At least the contingency decals are a single decal on this stocker. Doing some of the vintage stockers where each contingency sponsor is a separate decal gets to be a pain. :freak: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Aw man, just too late. I likes that No.33 Mac Tools Skoal Chevrolet Monte Carlo :thumbsup::thumbsup: I likes that fade art work!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

*Latest from today*

Here's a new AW body in a new scheme. Used to be black with a red wing.  rr


----------



## resinmonger

roadrner said:


> Here's a new AW body in a new scheme. Used to be black with a red wing.  rr


Wowzers, RR, you sure know how to perk a car up! That's a great job on the Keystone livery!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Makes me wanna grab a brewski and get my muffler replaced :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*"BREAKING NEWS FLASH" rr inspires Millions to open up a Cold One!!!! Phsssssh*



1976Cordoba said:


> Makes me wanna grab a brewski and get my muffler replaced :thumbsup:


My Muffler is Stainless Steel so, it looks like I can afford more beer (not a heavy drinker but, it is getting hot now). 

Those Keystone Beer decals also work for Mullet Beer roadrner. The Yellow "beer" gets cut off & then take the "Ullet" off of Silver Bullet and add the "M" from "Meyers". 

Bob...just picked up some Busch Light to help my friend from work & me get the garage doors painted Satruday...zilla :freak:<---friend & me ---> :freak:


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Here's a new AW body in a new scheme. Used to be black with a red wing.  rr


Hey dave!! what color is that?? i like it!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy

been awhile since i posted, here are some 1/32nd cars.


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> Hey dave!! what color is that?? i like it!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


 
Wes,

Dare I say, HOOTER's Orange. :devil: 

If I ever learn how to do good lighting it might look more like it does in person.  Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Almost missed this one!!! Looking good RR!!! You need to build a shop so I can keep up, maybe RRR - "Road Runner Re-creations" or "Road Runner Restorations", not to be confused with that other RRR...RM


----------



## tjd241

*Waaay overdue for all RR's cool stuff....*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> You need to build a shop so I can keep up, maybe RRR - "Road Runner Re-creations" or "Road Runner Restorations",


... I can see it now.... Maybe a Roadrunner logo on the sign??... and somewhere in the shop or at very the least outside in the yard....

_GOTTA_ have a " *FREE BIRD SEED* " sign with an arrow pointing down to a dish ! ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Almost missed this one!!! Looking good RR!!! You need to build a shop so I can keep up, maybe RRR - "Road Runner Re-creations" or "Road Runner Restorations", not to be confused with that other RRR...RM


 
Randy,
I am currently seeking odds and ends to outfit the shop so mine will look as half as good as yours and all the other's out there. Hope to begin building it this weekend. I will definitely consider stealing one of your name recommendations if you don't mind. I'm thinking the second one has nice ring to it.  Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice birdy RR!!! Keystone sounds good right now!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Good luck with the new shop!!!

ED, them cars look kinda big!!! You sure they're HO?? :lol: Nice job on both cars, and glad to see you posting in the best thread on HT!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

*A little surprise.....*

Came home this afternoon and look what was waiting for me from the Zilla Shop! Just put her on a chassis and found a place in my display case! Thanks again Bob! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## resinmonger

Bob Zilla stikes again! I hope his creative juices never run dry! It is always great to see cars that break the mold of _typical slot cars_. Bob is like a sign beckoning us all to think _outside the box_! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Agreed Russ, and there's nothing like having an unexpected box show up out of the blue!!! Those are the best kind of suprises!!! Nice job B...Z!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*This build just kinda happened...*



roadrner said:


> Came home this afternoon and look what was waiting for me from the Zilla Shop! Just put her on a chassis and found a place in my display case! Thanks again Bob! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


You are very welcome roadrner! This body casted up by Hellen has been sitting on my paint bench (Hellen had already painted the whole thing Orange for the base color ) in the garage for a long time and needed a good home.

I did try to be kinda sneaky and send you a couple pictures of each step of this paint job over several days to let you believe it was still in the works, instead of in the mailbox headed for your place. 

Doing this Nascar body up for a great fellow Hobby Talker like yourself was a blast which, at the same time, also embeded a few BOING Bright color ideas into my brain along the way.

Sprayed the Neon Pink first over the yellow sides which gave it a not so Boingy brightness. Then went back and hit it with a white. Then a final Phsssht with a coat of Neon Pink to POP the pink and blend it in with the orange around the top edges. 

Bob...Live to paint yet another day...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Great addition to my collection of customs sent to me from other HTBB members. Those are my true collectibles. Thanks again and yes, it's great to get a surprise anyday.  Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great surprise RR!!! I likes that color fading paint Bob...he's getting too good...zilla layed on there!!! RM


----------



## win43

Nice looking birds RR :thumbsup::thumbsup:. I haven't seen any like those hanging out at our bird feeders :freak:. What a nice surprise from the Zilla dude.


----------



## bobhch

*How did I miss this post Ed?*



sethndaddy said:


> been awhile since i posted, here are some 1/32nd cars.


Ed,

Those 1/32 white Eldon and Blue Cox cars look great done up with those decals! :thumbsup: They handle just like T-Jets but, are just bigger....zoom, zoom baby!

I believe the white one is a 65 or something Dodge? 

Bob...I recognize those...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Henry oh Henry......oooooooooooooh yeah!*

t-jetjim,

Thank you veeeeeeeeeeeery much for the Monoco care package and the Henry J custom BobZilla slot car! I am speachless....Way Kewl Custom and just had to share it with everyone else here.

















The green is a neat fine metalic that realy completes this 2 tone paint job. The pictures don't do this beauty justice.

Bob...this thing runs like a top...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Great color combo! Are those 50mm in the front? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> Great color combo! Are those 50mm in the front? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


nope 49.50mm


----------



## roadrner

:lol: rr


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> t-jetjim,
> 
> Thank you veeeeeeeeeeeery much for the Monoco care package and the Henry J custom BobZilla slot car! I am speachless....Way Kewl Custom and just had to share it with everyone else here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The green is a neat fine metalic that realy completes this 2 tone paint job. The pictures don't do this beauty justice.
> 
> Bob...this thing runs like a top...zilla


damn!!!! i like it!!!!!! whooooo!! where do you get those cool clown, skull decals tjetjim??

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy

thats a fist, not a clown skull


----------



## tjd241

*check the rear quarters....*

Looks like Bozo's skull.... lol nd


----------



## WesJY

tjd241 said:


> Looks like Bozo's skull.... lol nd


yeah.. thats what it looks like. i know its a fist decals on top. 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

What a surprise to get Bob...somebody else likes to paint...zilla!!! A Henry J sporting a 2 toner color package and matching wheels!!! Life is good...RM


----------



## bobhch

*A bit is a small plastic piece for gammers tanks and people....*



WesJY said:


> yeah.. thats what it looks like. i know its a fist decals on top.
> 
> Wes


Warhammer is the key word for these and many other decals. Also do a search for Warhammer bits and other bit Auctions. There is a bunch of useable stuff here for us slotters!!

And the price is right too...lots of decals for a great price! Check out the drooling ones also...yeah baby! With a little snip, snip here and there with all the different sheets Warhammer makes you could make some very unique decals with overlay and maybe some hand painting detail to tie them together also. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230339729417

I never thought of it as Bozo skull clown untill now Wes but, you are right it does look like Bozo now that you mention it. I know it is supposed to be a red Bat wings. LOL

Bob...need to go find an image of Bozo now...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

tjd241 said:


> Looks like Bozo's skull.... lol nd


ahhhhh, i feel like an asshat now........:freak:


----------



## tjd241

*... hey Ed pay it no mind...*



sethndaddy said:


> ahhhhh, i feel like an asshat now........:freak:


.... yer entitled... Diplomatic Immunity, Grandfather Clause, Statute of Limitations, etc, etc,... Besides, yer the Mayor of this thread.  nd


----------



## videojimmy

oh Henry!


----------



## roadrner

*My Barn find.....*

Found this down in the low country. Needs alot but I got her running and threw on some new wheels and tires. Have to order a windshield and some other things to get her through inspection. I just might leave her as a running rust bucket,  rr


----------



## coach61

roadrner said:


> Found this down in the low country. Needs alot but I got her running and threw on some new wheels and tires. Have to order a windshield and some other things to get her throough inspection. I just might leave her as a running rust bucket,  rr


Oh leave her OFD, just slip the kid with the sticker an extra 5 spot to get her passed..lol


Dave


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> Found this down in the low country. Needs alot but I got her running and threw on some new wheels and tires. Have to order a windshield and some other things to get her throough inspection. I just might leave her as a running rust bucket,  rr


Hey is that one of those thar Iowa cars...nice rustoration!

















Just adding to my post what I did today thanks to you roadrner! Very inspirational build rr. Will post pics up of it mounted on a chassis soon. It is getting some rear AFX 4 gear sanded down slot rims and I am going to put some RRR front slots on it also.

Will have to dig through my bodies to find a couple of heads and then some decals maybe? I can put the decals on and then just hit them with a very dry brush (dip and tap almost all of the paint off) afterwards. 

The front window was cut out of a JL Pullback Dodge (Fiat) Ram pickup truck & then used the Testors window maker stuff to hold it in and make the front side wing windows. In this picture the window maker is still wet and has not dried but, after an hour now it is all clear.

Bob...Buy plastic cars as they don't rust...zilla


----------



## roadrner

*Green with Zilla envy....*

Didn't have Bob's green so I thought I'd do a GM product in a high power color from MOPAR. :freak: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice Job there Mr. Bob Zilla Rusty Pants!!!! I like it!!! I'm digging my Hojohn panel out and start pondering on a color.. I miss painting alot so I'm way overdue for some colorizing!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Nomad is looking sweet in key Lime RR!!! Excellent detail work as usual!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot

Nice job on the Nomad RR!


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Didn't have Bob's green so I thought I'd do a GM product in a high power color from MOPAR. :freak: rr


HMMMM HMMMMMM a sublime green nomad??????? not bad  :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## WesJY

BOB - man that truck looks like its gonna break and brittle!!! it looks so real! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

that nomad is amazing RR!


----------



## tomhocars

It's a 55.Legally it belongs to me.Send it right away and I'll stop the legal proceedings. 
Thanks Tom


----------



## resinmonger

The Nomad in green has a cool sheen, RR! GM would still be rocking if they painted from the MOPAR color palette!


----------



## bobhch

*It isn't easy "B"-ing green...*



roadrner said:


> Didn't have Bob's green so I thought I'd do a GM product in a high power color from MOPAR. :freak: rr


Now that is some FINE detail painting rr! I just keep looking at it and saying Ooooooooooooooooooooh yeah! This is the Stuff! The extremes you go to to get Mopar head Wes to look at a Chevy...hahahhaahahahah :lol:

roadrner you have Tom all freakin' out over that 55. It must be hard for him and bet he has tried to grab it off of his monitor several times already.



resinmonger said:


> The Nomad in green has a cool sheen, RR! GM would still be rocking if they painted from the MOPAR color palette!


To late Fiat has all the crazy Mopar colors now. I see Fiat Muscle cars with semi gloss hoods in the near future with bright colors. Bring back the 70s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Last night I added some white side pipes from some skinny thermostat wire, added a rusty blower from a purple Impala, a skull hood ornament, messed around with some clear window maker to make headlight lenses & work up the front window a bit & of coarse added Iron Crosses on the doors & set them in place with Decal Set. Will post up pics of the Panel after it gets sprayed with some Testors Dull Coat clear and run for some laps on Las Zillas Speedway.

Bob...Hey does that have a Hemi?...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I got the finishing touches on my 2 '40 Fords. First up, the Rat Rod. The side pipes were perfect for this, I ripped them off of a hotwheels T-bucket roadster (yep, theyre polished die cast) and shaved them down from the back to tuck in nicely. And since this has a de-magnatractioned HP-2 they add a nice amount of wieght to the sides of the car. The grille was the original molded black piece (this car was originally chromed) that I drybrushed with some silver. Well, actually I dabbed a paper towel in some testors silver, patted off the excess and scrubbed it on the grille. Gave the right look, I think. As I mentioned the wheels are NOS satin chrome AFX 5-spokes, adapted to the tyco. The shoulders on the fronts were shaved off, and the rear axle is a stock Super G+ piece mounted in the rear of the slide-happy HP-2 with just a little axle boss filing. This thing runs fast, slides nicely thru the turns and is made for running. If you havent de-magnatractioned an HP-2 I suggest you try it!










Next up is the candy red '40. Its nothing fancy, but the right bodystyle in the right color doesnt have to be. The candy red photos like a deep crimson since I have a couple coats over the silver base. But it actually has a nice deep luster to it. 2 coats of Future mean lots of shine and a measure of protection for that gleam. The grille, pipes, and windows just happened to all be chromed and in real nice shape. The wheels were plucked from a hotwheels real riders (larry's garage series) and that torq thrust design looks good on damn near ANYTHING!!!











Enjoy!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

roadrner said:


> Didn't have Bob's green so I thought I'd do a GM product in a high power color from MOPAR. :freak: rr


You wont soon miss that one! I really DO love anything painted lime green...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those '40 Fords looked slick before Jeeper, but now with the final details done they look super sweet!! The pipes were the frosting on the cake!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Thanks, buddy!


----------



## roadrner

Bruce BAD DAWG,
I have the AFX Dodge Magnum from Wes. Give me a few days to strip off the paint and then she'll be on her way. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The rat rod is cool Grunger, but that shiney red is a tough act to follow!!! Shiney paint just shows off what ya got!!! I likes those HW 5 spokes too, I use em a lot. Aurora's wheels always looked reversed, had the deep dish on the front. Who was in charge that day??? Anyways, good looking 40's!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

Grunge,
they both look like keepers to me! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY

Grunge - thanks for the cuda body.. and your ford willy bodies are awesome!!!!!! they look bad a$$!!!! keep them coming!!

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Aurora's wheels always looked reversed, had the deep dish on the front. Who was in charge that day??? Anyways, good looking 40's!!! RM


Ive been saying the same thing for a while now. But take a look at the white 5-spokes from the supermagnatractions. The rears for those are a dead on match for the standard AFX fronts, they got the dish right on those. If someone were to re-pop some AFX wheels I hope theyd realize this and copy the supermag rears together with the AFX fronts...


----------



## bobhch

*Yeppers...burn the rubber right off of that Iron Crossed car!*

Grunge,

Lookin' smooth and clean while your Rat Rod 40 is hitting me with the same amount of coolness all at the same time. What a Super Duper pair of Fords man. 

Both beat and show rod sweet detailing on these rides make these head turners for life. Nice work!!

Bob...nice rim jobs also...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Green means go...*

Plan on putting a few twist like this on some more Bad Dawgs in the future...



















Bob...the future is such a vast variable...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

SWEET BUG! I think RRR might still sell the chrome engines for these.... just a thought.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Bug...zilla*



bobhch said:


> Plan on putting a few twist like this on some more Bad Dawgs in the future...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...the future is such a vast variable...zilla


Nice twist Bug...I really likes that Bob!!!...zilla. That's my style of car :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Plan on putting a few twist like this on some more Bad Dawgs in the future...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...the future is such a vast variable...zilla


dang!! sweet a$$ looking BUG!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

*Had another to save....*

Here's a Grand Am that came in one of those lot deals that I cleaned up...... rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WOW!!! Skoal and Miller together, that's a package deal!!! Good looking Grand Am there RR...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice ones guys!!!! The VeeWee looks cool in the twotone green/gold!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: You got me wondering how it would look with silver/ blue? May have to try one one of these days..

I likes the color on that grand am!!! Nice job, RR!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Two green winners back to back.

My kinda cars!


----------



## bobhch

*Got what I got the hard way...*

rr,

That Grand Am cleaned up real nice...Skoal and Miller!! I can hear the lobes in the cam now...Joez does a good, rup, rup, rup written lobe posting. rup, rup, rup...Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch

That car looks great in that Green with the Skoal and Miller decals. Diggin' it! What lurkes behind those red windows...Kinda like a Duel movie car as nobody can see in.

Bob...I'm a Skooooooooooooal man...do,do,do,do,do,do...I'm a Skoooooooooal man...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

You guys sure are puting the squeeze on us slackers!

Bob, that bad bug is simply stunning. Tyco should have had you on board.
You shall now be known as "Bob...king of fade...zilla"!

OFD, I am really diggin the Grand-Am! I never figured that mono paint could look so good on that body because it is so big. I am amazed. The decals are scaled perfectly, too! :thumbsup:

Great pieces, guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox

bobhch said:


> Plan on putting a few twist like this on some more Bad Dawgs in the future...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...the future is such a vast variable...zilla


*Nice looker ! Where do i find that engine ? I got a few bodies that for sure would look better with one of those !

Bear*


----------



## co_zee

Here is a pic (poor I know but the only one) of a Coupe I did a few years back. This shot is just prior to chroming the scoop. Every thing was shaved: rear bumper, trim and door handles, and grill. Headlights were sunk. Slight re-shape of the rear valance. In this pic the paint is still base coat and received a few coats of clear then cut and buff. Ended up selling it on the big E.


----------



## roadrner

co_zee said:


>


Great bod for the fourth! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Hey people show off your builds here...*



bearsox said:


> *Nice looker ! Where do i find that engine ? I got a few bodies that for sure would look better with one of those !
> 
> Bear*


bearsox,

This is a Bad Dawg reproduction of the Tyco Pro VW bug and Bruce Gavin will gladly sell you some engines like these for a fair price. This was painted with Testors Crome Trim paint and looks better than the picture shows. Also I will try and spay a few of these black and then hit them with Alclad Chrome and others with Alclad Aluminum next time. 

Video Jimmy also stated in another post that RRR may make these in Chrome like they came from Tyco. I carefully hit the blower outlet quad circles with red for a nice detail extra touch. I got a bunch of these recently and will be doing other fades that never got done.

Maisto also makes some drag race high end die cast that have some nice chrome blown engines. Hey either way you are going to have to pay for chromed stuff...bonus is the rims and tires also from the Maisto cars....vroooooooooom. Thanks Hilltop for helping me figure these Maisto engine donors available at a store near you. :thumbsup:

One fade job that will be getting don will be a silver base with black fadded on the sides like the green. Then the black will get hit with a misting of gunmetal. Then will hit the black and Gunmetal misting with Alclad Transparent Yellow for a nice Metalic brown look for the finish while leaving the silver stripe down the middle...No Problem.

co_zee,

Nice 4th of July Coupe. I would have liked to see this one in person after the clear coat was put down...Nice work!!

Hey people this thread started by Ed is for everyone here on the boards to post custom pics on. It doesn't have to be perfect as long as you give it your best shot. I enjoy seeing lots of different custom ideas and paint jobs so, C'mon people pony up would yah.  Snap and sare is what has kept this thread going all this time....snap, snap...post post....yeah baby!

Bob...paint is magic...zilla


----------



## bearsox

*Hobby talk members custom slot*



co_zee said:


> Here is a pic (poor I know but the only one) of a Coupe I did a few years back. This shot is just prior to chroming the scoop. Every thing was shaved: rear bumper, trim and door handles, and grill. Headlights were sunk. Slight re-shape of the rear valance. In this pic the paint is still base coat and received a few coats of clear then cut and buff. Ended up selling it on the big E.


* Hey Cozee ,
dude i love that paint job. Man i forgot some of the really cool customs and paint work youv'e done over the years . Please post more as you get time or desire.

Bear :wave:*


----------



## slotcarman12078

That is one trick job co zee!!! Someday, I will figure out how to make my airbrush cooperate and get the required masking materials to make cool paint jobs like that!! ( I hope!!! ) NICE!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Rusty Rider...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> That is one trick job co zee!!! Someday, I will figure out how to make my airbrush cooperate and get the required masking materials to make cool paint jobs like that!! ( I hope!!! ) NICE!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hey hurry up with that would yah. Just lock and load buddy!! Phsssssssht...You can do it. :hat: I will be here waiting when you post up your pics man.

Well here is a 53 Panel I got from hojohn and did up a little while ago.



















The Blower is from that Purple Impala by AW, side pipes are white thermostat wire, rust by Testors Leather brown, rrr front slots and trimed down AFX 4 gear slots in the back, front window was cut out from a JL Dodge Ram pickup window along with some of the clear window maker to do the side vent windows & hold in the windshield, and the Iron Crosses are by Rob.

Bob...thanks John for the body ( it was a fun build man!)...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Coool shizzle Bob! :thumbsup: 
Can you feel the tetanus setting in yet? :tongue:


----------



## videojimmy

those RRR front rims match up well with the AFX rears... nice work Zilla-dude!


----------



## roadrner

videojimmy said:


> those RRR front rims match up well with the AFX rears... nice work Zilla-dude!


 
I was thinking the same thing. Look pretty good on that rust bucket! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hojohn will be proud!!! Sweet job Bob... I can make anything look rusty and still look cool...Zilla!!!! Those rims/tires are perfect!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

*Hey Wes...*

Here's what I was able to salvage from my attempt to strip the first Magnum. A pillar pax side repaired, smoothed out the hood from some dimpling from too long in a stripper. Plus I dropped the windshield and stepped on it while looking for it.  Thought I'd do something simple. Painted it up for a test run at Talledega.

 Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like those test shots!!! The sponsors will be calling!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*run her till the rubber is gone...*

rr,

The stocker look is going on here for sure. I like the front & rear bumper painted look as it gives it that true 70s Nascar look!

Bob...Talledega nights...zilla


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Here's what I was able to salvage from my attempt to strip the first Magnum. A pillar pax side repaired, smoothed out the hood from some dimpling from too long in a stripper. Plus I dropped the windshield and stepped on it while looking for it.  Thought I'd do something simple. Painted it up for a test run at Talledega.
> 
> Dave


Awesome!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

nice save... I feel your pain about stepping on the glass. I do things like that too sometimes... you get into a work frenzy and lose focus. I've lost plenty of small parts that way.


----------



## roadrner

MrGilbwrench said:


> Here our some photos of a '57 Ford I've created in HO scale. The wheel base fits the JL chassis with RRR wheels & tires.


 
Are these available through you? Looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61

MrGilbwrench said:


> Here our some photos of a '57 Ford I've created in HO scale. The wheel base fits the JL chassis with RRR wheels & tires.


Diggen that ford.. finally something to tackle all the Chebbys.. lol.. now we need a old Dodge...fiat oh whatever...


----------



## alfaslot1

I really like your '57 ford,I just bought one from you on e-bay.you have the look just right on it,love that its a ford.great work !!!
...greg


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool 57 Ford!!! I'm thinking Robert Mitchum in "Thunder Road"...RM


----------



## CJ53

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool 57 Ford!!! I'm thinking Robert Mitchum in "Thunder Road"...RM


 Randy... you just dated yourself... thought I was the only one that remembered that movie..... thunder , thunder,, over thunderoad.. 
CJ


----------



## roadrner

Looks great. Another Petty blue Ford.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy

Sweet!


----------



## bobhch

*Dirt racing Fords..................yippie!!!!!!!!*



CJ53 said:


> Randy... you just dated yourself... thought I was the only one that remembered that movie..... thunder , thunder,, over thunderoad..
> CJ


Your both a couple   of old geezers...hahahahahahah

Bob...nice slots Mr.G...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

CJ53 said:


> Randy... you just dated yourself... thought I was the only one that remembered that movie..... thunder , thunder,, over thunderoad..
> CJ


It was on one of the cable channels a couple of months ago, AMC maybe, yea, that was it  RM


----------



## fordcowboy

me to . hahahah


----------



## roadrner

MrGilbwrench said:


> Yes, At this time the '57 Fords are available. They do require some triming of flash in the window areas and what ever chassis mounting you like or they come ready to paint with screw post added. We race them in our Vintage class which races against RRR's '55 & '57 Chevys and the wheel base is set up for JL thunderjet 500 type chassis. These bodies are wider than MEV's, more like an AURORA AFX '55 Chevy, and are a little longer.


How do I order a couple of these ready with the screw post added? I have a couple of leftover JL chassis looking to host a bod and these look like the ones they need. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Marty

*Thunder Road on TCM*

Thunder Road will be shown on Turner Classic Movies Tuesday July 21 @ 6:00pm.

Set those recorders!!

Marty


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Marty said:


> Thunder Road will be shown on Turner Classic Movies Tuesday July 21 @ 6:00pm.
> 
> Set those recorders!!
> 
> Marty


WooHoo, I'll get get to watch it a second time!!! Recorder is set!!! Thanks!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Isn't that a black & white movie?


----------



## Jimmy49098

*wow are my thumbs sore!*

de-chromed jl mustang here with vincent wheels, super g-plus chassis
I don't know how many of you guys have tried the vincent wheels for AFX chassis but they are not much fun to try to put on. The rear wheels were pretty tough to get on, much harder than the t-jet ones, the fronts gave me all kinds of trouble...I tried a super g-plus front axle and a tyco narrow chassis front axle but ended up using the front axle from a mega-g chassis because they wouldn't go on the others. Doing it with no wheels press I had to hold the axle with pliers and push with my thumbs. I ruined some other vincent front wheels just trying to get them on.
<img src="http://i526.photobucket.com/albums/cc344/HPIM2641.jpg" border="0" alt="jl mustang vincent wheels"></a>


----------



## Slot Rod

*Hi Everyone*

Just how do you go about posting a question? I am new to forums.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Bill Hall

Welcome!

Ideally you would select the forum which is most closely related to your question and ask away.

If your question doesnt seem to fit anything, just post it in general.


----------



## bobhch

*Rust on..........*

hEY j49098,

That Purple Mustang looks great with those rims. The tires have just the right space from top of tire to the top of the quarter panels.

Slot Rod welcome to the best little slot board in the world. Enjoy!!

Well I have been CrAzY BuSy lately but, managed to get this Tyco Roadster done up with a bunch of short build times this week in the garage while watching our kids play outside.

The Tyco rear tires on AJ rims look like they rub but, that is not the case. It is a fun ride around Las Zillas Speedway with this little monster!!



















I will be finishing up a few builds in the works currently and then back to my old list of to do stuff. Will be posting up how my JL de-chromed and painted rims came out in the Workshop when a certain little Bug gets finished up soon.

Bob...my brain keeps my list growing and growing and growing all the time...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Nice roadster, Bob. I got one driven by a werewolf thats been under construction for a while, guess I better get off my keister...


----------



## bobhch

grungerockjeepe said:


> Nice roadster, Bob. I got one driven by a werewolf thats been under construction for a while, guess I better get off my keister...


Hooooooooowl....can't wait to see it!

Bob...thanks it was one fun build...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Slot Rod said:


> Just how do you go about posting a question? I am new to forums.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rick



Believe it or not, you just did. Welcome to the board and get ready for some fun! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Jimmy49098 said:


> de-chromed jl mustang here with vincent wheels, super g-plus chassis
> I don't know how many of you guys have tried the vincent wheels for AFX chassis but they are not much fun to try to put on.
> <img src="http://i526.photobucket.com/albums/cc344/HPIM2641.jpg" border="0" alt="jl mustang vincent wheels"></a>


Good looking Mustang!!! Those are some good looking wheels!!! Love the chrome shine!!! Get some small drill bits and open up the hole a bit, then push em on. Drill some holes in some scrap plastic, then insert your axel for a test fit. It doesn't take much...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> hEY j49098,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...my brain keeps my list growing and growing and growing all the time...zilla


Bob...Your parents should have said no to the Sci-Fi movies...zilla, where do you keep getting all these build ideas??? Could there be strange chemicals in the Nebraskan water??? Too funny...RM


----------



## win43

Jimmy49098 said:


> de-chromed jl mustang here with vincent wheels, super g-plus chassis
> I don't know how many of you guys have tried the vincent wheels for AFX chassis but they are not much fun to try to put on. The rear wheels were pretty tough to get on, much harder than the t-jet ones, the fronts gave me all kinds of trouble...I tried a super g-plus front axle and a tyco narrow chassis front axle but ended up using the front axle from a mega-g chassis because they wouldn't go on the others. Doing it with no wheels press I had to hold the axle with pliers and push with my thumbs. I ruined some other vincent front wheels just trying to get them on.
> <img src="http://i526.photobucket.com/albums/cc344/HPIM2641.jpg" border="0" alt="jl mustang vincent wheels"></a>


Jimmy,
Try using a reamer or a drill bit that is just slightly smaller than the axle diameter and running it into the hole. It will remove just a small amount of plastic. I do this for the tjet size (if they are giving me a hard time)and they slide right on.

GREAT looking Mustang!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Zilla,
You mind is amazing. Now turn the TV off and go to bed. All those SCI-FI movies are gonna rot your brain.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Jimmy49098 said:


> de-chromed jl mustang here with vincent wheels, super g-plus chassis
> I don't know how many of you guys have tried the vincent wheels for AFX chassis but they are not much fun to try to put on. The rear wheels were pretty tough to get on, much harder than the t-jet ones, the fronts gave me all kinds of trouble...I tried a super g-plus front axle and a tyco narrow chassis front axle but ended up using the front axle from a mega-g chassis because they wouldn't go on the others. Doing it with no wheels press I had to hold the axle with pliers and push with my thumbs. I ruined some other vincent front wheels just trying to get them on.
> <img src="http://i526.photobucket.com/albums/cc344/HPIM2641.jpg" border="0" alt="jl mustang vincent wheels"></a>


Amazing, Jimmy. The right color on a sweet body with just the right rims. Nothing fancy but just a clean and well executed car that just looks good. Lovin it!


----------



## JordanZ870

*Throooow the Switch Igor!!!*

I have just begun process on my second custom! My dad gave me a piece of advice saying you should have more than one going, because while the other one is drying you could work on the other. Its a 55 Chev! Oh ya Jerry I now have a use for those flame decals! This is going to be fun!


Great Mustang Jimmy:thumbsup:!









JordanZ


----------



## videojimmy

Hey Jordan, your Dad gave you good advice. It's always good to have a few projects going at once. This way you won't be tempted to rush through one. Believe me, I learned the hard way. I can't tell you how many projects I messed up through impatience. From finger prints, to wrinkled paint jobs ... if there's a way to mess up a custom job, I stumbled across it before I wised up. 

The sad part is, it still happens sometimes... and for same old reason too.
Duh! I guess I haven't wised up that much. lol!


----------



## videojimmy

Nice 'Stang Jimmy! The Vince rims are a pain to put on Tomy's.... but there worth it!
Beautiful car on a very nice chassis.... a valuable custom in my book. Well Done!


----------



## kiwidave

Nice Mustang. Go the Fords!!!!!!


----------



## sethndaddy

hopefully this weekend I will figure out the whole photobucket thing and post a bunch of pics here to show why I started this thread.
the awesome Pirate specialty from Gear Buster, and much more.


----------



## roadrner

JordanZ870 said:


> My dad gave me a piece of advice saying you should have more than one going, because while the other one is drying you could work on the other. :thumbsup:!
> 
> JordanZ


 
Definitely good advice. When I was going mad doing these things, I seemed to have 3-5 jobs going at various stages of completion at the same time. As soon as one was finished, I had another one ready to start. That was the only way I'd keep my fingers off the ones trying to dry.  rr


----------



## tonesua

*has anyone tried to put the vincents on tyco S axles?*

has anyone tried to put the vincents on tyco S axles? Are the the same diameter?


----------



## kiwidave

Project 1940 Ford. Sneak peek as it looks like it may work out alright?? This weekends mission is to mount the body! Body is sitting on the tires in this pic so will have to be raised a little. Will keep it as low as possible. I am undecided on color and decals at this stage. Will go for a Street Rod or Drag race look???? Any input????? Would love to convert this into a 1940 pick up truck. Just a thought?
tonesua, that's an interesting idea. My Tyco S Vette would look much better with Vincent wheels.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## demether

flat black should be great ! 

but be carefull, I see moulding line on the first pic, near the front wheel (don't know the word in english)


----------



## bobhch

demether said:


> flat black should be great !
> 
> but be carefull, I see moulding line on the first pic, near the front wheel (don't know the word in english)


Flat Black is a winner every time for a Street Rod! I was thinking Gloss Yellow with some slotrod65.com red scallop decals.  :roll:  for a Drag Race look.

Dave this thing is looking good and your low to the ground idea will realy make this 40 Ford a double looker for sure! Demether has a good eye and kind suggestion of removing the mold line. With a simple removal of it now your finished project will look Smoooooooooooooth as Silk baby. 

It is great to see some new Custom builders around here. This is the first place I go to look when popping on to Hobby Talk. 

Bob...tonesua thanks for reminding me to try out those Vincents Jerry sent me in trade...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Like that body!!!! Any color will look great on it.. I am slightly confused though.. Did I just see Bob... color me red... Zilla suggest yellow?? Saving the red one for his self he is!!! Oooh, that Zilla is a smarty!!! :lol:


----------



## kiwidave

Old Coupe got a tidy up tonight. Saving the yellow paint for a Corvette project. This is a great site Zilla. It's good to be involved. Great hobby!


----------



## roadrner

First off, I'd smooth off the odds and ends like it has been suggested. Then I'd get out my SUBLIME GREEN and go crazy. 

By the way Kiwi, where did the body come from? Looks like a great casting !! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

roadrner it's just the Tyco body(black with the yuk flame job). All I have done is remove the piece along the bottom that the Lakepipes(or whatever you guys call them) are attached to. Will be running a 4-gear chassis. Steal any ideas I won't and can't sue!!!!!!!!!!!
I will start another thread tomorrow of the build and get all my pics in one place. 

Cheers Dave.


----------



## WesJY

kiwidave said:


> roadrner it's just the Tyco body(black with the yuk flame job). All I have done is remove the piece along the bottom that the Lakepipes(or whatever you guys call them) are attached to. Will be running a 4-gear chassis. Steal any ideas I won't and can't sue!!!!!!!!!!!
> I will start another thread tomorrow of the build and get all my pics in one place.
> 
> Cheers Dave.


Hey kiwidave - check out my tyco ford custom sitting on 4 gear chassis - i think i made this 2 years ago. Enjoy. 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

That's a mean looking car!! It just blows me away the talent on here.


----------



## videojimmy

I think that may my favorite "Wes" car... with so many to choose from, I can;t be sure.. but It's a beauty


----------



## gonegonzo

Flat black for sure.

Since you've thought of making a pickup as well, let me give you another idea. A 40 Ford sedan. There are no sedans available in early body styles so it should be a hit in pro street or pro modifieds motif. Wings and scoops can be an optional glue on for the hard core.

Just thinking.

Gonzo


----------



## WesJY

videojimmy said:


> I think that may my favorite "Wes" car... with so many to choose from, I can;t be sure.. but It's a beauty


thanks - its my favorite too. its will always stay in my display forever!!! LOL..

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*you asked for input...oh yeah so, input you get-put...lol*



kiwidave said:


> Old Coupe got a tidy up tonight. Saving the yellow paint for a Corvette project. This is a great site Zilla. It's good to be involved. Great hobby!


That sure looks real nice the way you did that Tyco 40 Ford body up kiwi & now it is Smooooooooooooooooooooth. Funny how rr was posting up about smoothing it out at the same time you were posting that you did. SUBLIME GREEN eh....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....nope yellow with red scallops LOL....WHAT EVER. 

Wes that is a very Mean  (mean is good) looking machine man!

Bob...Iron Crosses on the doors & hood...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Well, here's three of the AW Roscoe's Plymouth Fury/Dodge Monaco Cruiser body style that I'm working on. The two on the right side have had their holes filled in and are sitting in a first shot color. Soon to be unmarked cruisers from back in the day when I started driving. The one with the holes in the roof will be my Fire Chief 's take home car from the 70's. Love these oldies. Did Chrysler ever send one of these body styles to NASCAR back then ?  Hmmmm! :devil: rr


----------



## hojoe

*Mack Firetruck*

Here's a firetruck that I put together. Got the diecast for .50 at the flea market. Removed the rear end and attached it to an Aurora Mack cab. It looks almost exactly like RRR's firetruck, but for alot less $$$.
hojoe


----------



## yankee_3b

WesJY said:


> Hey kiwidave - check out my tyco ford custom sitting on 4 gear chassis - i think i made this 2 years ago. Enjoy.
> 
> Wes


Wes, the Grave Digger is awesome man! Nice 935 whale tail, pipes, engine...nice everything!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: That's a partspig winner if I ever saw one.


----------



## bobhch

rr has a fire chiefs take home car and hojoe has a fire truck. Kewl stuff!

Bob...Rescue vehicles are fun...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Looking Good!!!*



roadrner said:


> Well, here's three of the AW Roscoe's Plymouth Fury/Dodge Monaco Cruiser body style that I'm working on. The two on the right side have had their holes filled in and are sitting in a first shot color. Soon to be unmarked cruisers from back in the day when I started driving. The one with the holes in the roof will be my Fire Chief 's take home car from the 70's. Love these oldies. Did Chrysler ever send one of these body styles to NASCAR back then ?  Hmmmm! :devil: rr


RR, Do you realize the amount of extra money AW or Aurora spent with extra blueprints, drawings, meetings, molding those specified holes and adding the lights which required an extra mold, extra colored plastic, marketing and you go and fill in the holes??? Don't blame ya, I'd fill em in too!!! Just thought I'd mention that as you rebuild,  Great work by the way!!! As for un marked cars, I always wanted to move the top alternating lights to the grill headlights area, on the AFX Impala. You listening Sltman??? ... RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

hojoe said:


> Here's a firetruck that I put together. Got the diecast for .50 at the flea market. Removed the rear end and attached it to an Aurora Mack cab. It looks almost exactly like RRR's firetruck, but for alot less $$$.
> hojoe


Way to go HoJo!!! Building a great looking truck and saving money :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm listening Hill!!! A "plain wrapper" Po Po car is a cool idea. It could be done easily with a couple of flashing LEDs. I'll have to ponder this one over a bit.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm listening Hill!!! A "plain wrapper" Po Po car is a cool idea. It could be done easily with a couple of flashing LEDs. I'll have to ponder this one over a bit.


Actually I was just thinking if you could use a regular LED with some of those resistors you use and use the AFX light mechanism to alternate the bulbs for the flashing side to side effect...??? Just thinking...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes, it can be done like that too!! The trick will be getting the wires to cooperate.. The body will be tied to the chassis by the wiring. Having the right length so you can service the chassis and have them tuck up under the hood for operation will be the main issue. Certainly do-able!!


----------



## sethndaddy

my favorite custom car, made by Gear Buster. all custom hand built pirate boat.


----------



## bobhch

*I see why this is your favorite "Mr.Ed dah Pirate daddy"...Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



sethndaddy said:


> my favorite custom car, made by Gear Buster. all custom hand built pirate boat.


Ed,

Yeppers "eye" remember seeing this posted at the start of my entrance to Hobby Talk on this thread and it just blew me away!! Holy Crap this is one incredible & imaginative build by Gear Buster. :woohoo: Har matey them sharks are just waiting for another lunch date from the gangplank.

I remember starting out my journey here a couple of years ago and finding this thread right away. Eds custom thread and all that posted pics here and other custom car build threads on HT inspired me to build custom slot cars at a whole new level. Before it was just dabble and dipping with an occasional custom car untill finding Hobby Talk.

Bob...Aaaaaaaaaaaar now go and build a custom and post it here you scallowags...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I finally have enough finished cars to post a batch. First off, a couple new Dawgs. I also posted them in the Bad Dawg sexy party thread with a much more complete write up and more pics.

'99 Mustang:










Wolfman '32 Highboy:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Ford Escort MK2, built from a stripped chrome version which was missing EVERY little part. I swapped in the grille, lite bar and rear bumper from a rallye version whose body was thrashed but had all the parts intact. Its painted in model masters bright aqua pearl laquer and decoed with some old Auto World decals:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

And of course, I have some Jeeps. First up, a fairly lazy custom. More of an upgrade to the original but I think its a LOT better executed than the way AW did the black screaming chicken CJ. Red interior in a black vehicle is guaranteed hot business every time. Ditto with rims that have dark grey centers and silver outer rims. Its not so noticeable here, but I also painted the whole floor in flat black to highlight the doorjambs. To take it another step, I even added a red AW chassis:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

And another full repaint of an AW CJ. This time in Boyds metallic purple with testors military flat brown seats. This color is a near exact match of the spice colored interior used from the early 80's up to about '98 in CJs and Wranglers. Its a nice rich color with an orange cast that looks REAL good up against this deep purple. The chrome rims were highlighted with a blackwash in the voids to really bring them out. Again, nothing fancy, just a clean repaint with colors that work REAL well with the whole jeep:



















This CJ-7 is a resin cast piece from ebay seller Slaters, also known as Jims Hotrod Shop. He makes some pretty nice resin bodies, not quite the perfection you get from Hellonwheels or Bad Dawg, but perfect for making runners, nice and lightweight. Funny that Jeeps are known for being topheavy and handling thats squirrely at best, but the AFX jeeps have a nice center of gravity and this handles real well. Its on a fast AW XT chassis with rims painted white and a popsicle orange Krylon paintjob with a white soft top. Ive loved orange Jeeps with white tops as long as Ive loved Jeeps, it seems:


----------



## kiwidave

All great cars. The Escort and the Mustang got my attention. Very nice!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome batch again Jeeper!!! The black and creamcicle really got me. The orange the most!! Great job!! My 2 jeeps are patiently waiting for me to do something with them.. I'll get to them one of these days...


----------



## bobhch

*Your brush did some nice detail work on these...*

grunge they are all Great builds and expecialy like the Wolf 32 Iron Cross Highboy as it is off the wall Dude! The jeeps are fun and would drive them all. 

Was supprised to see a whole pack of fun build ups by you tonight. Keep on having fun and showing us the results. I enjoy to see all the detail painting on the Jeeps and Escort as well as the body paint jobs as much as doing it myself.

Bob...  another slot car body, another day  ...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Grunge,
Looking good! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Thanks, guys! These were fun builds, even if Im not very efficient. These have been in various stages of completion since late spring, just dont ahve a lot of time to do much at once. And my in-progress bench STILL has cars on it!


----------



## tjd241

*Nice stuff Grunge... so this one's for you!!!*

One of only about 3 or 4 DC conversions I've ever done. This one is from a Matchbox Jeep and it got a Tootsietoy windshield grafted on to replace the missing one. Completed in 2006...ahhh those were the days. nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Grunger has been busy, but looking good!!! I'm going with the red/black golden eagle trim package!!! Great detail work on all :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## videojimmy

nice collection of jeeps!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tjd241 said:


> Completed in 2006...ahhh those were the days. nd


Again, I likes the red/black combo!!! You sure that's not an 07, 08, or 09, model??? They all look alike to me ...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool looking Jeep ND!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I have yet to successfully convert a die cast. Naturally, I couldn't go for a simple Hot Wheels or Matchbox for a first attempt. Goofy me had to pick a Greyhound bus for a first.. Needless to say, the T Jet chassis went on strike from the get go. (Waaaaaay to heavy) I'll revisit that bus again when I have a track that will accomodate the extra long wheelbase.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Nice work, tjd. Thats a real clean conversion, and before AW announced its CJ-5 I was actually looking for one of those early MB cj's to resin cast.


----------



## resinmonger

*Ralph Nader Pick Up the White Courtesy Phone...*

Ralph Nader called. He was trying to find your phone number. He mumbled something about a Jeep CJ5 having a high CG and a tendency to roll over in corners... Wouldn't worry about it. :freak::hat:

Oh yeah, I dig the Jeep conversion. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Nuther,

I noticed the glovebox right away. Not sure if it had a cigarette lighter or not? Great looker with lots of detail. Gotta love the Jeep!!

Bob...bet it came with an AM radio...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hope that AM radio isn't tuned to WAVZ!!! The only thing worse than disco, was disco in mono!! LOL


----------



## roadrner

*Fire Chief....*

Went ahead and finished the easy one. Did the Fire Chief's car, kept it simple. The two unmarked Police Cruisers went back for another strip  Just another one of those you know what stories. Anyway, one down, two to go and some others in the box.  Enjoy! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870

Daaaang but there are some impressive builds in these pages.
A guy goes on vacation for ten days and it takes several days to catch up! I love the jeeps, fire truck and fire chief car! sweet stuff! :thumbsup: To all of you guys!

RR...care to share the tale of what happened to the other to unmarked cars? I could guess but making you tell us is more fun!


----------



## roadrner

Knocked over the stand the dowels were sitting in before they had dried. Guess it doesn't pay to be under the table and sneeze with the freshly clearcoated bods sitting above. MDA! At least I didn't break a windshield this time. Things are getting better. :freak: rr


----------



## roadrner

Another one I'm getting ready. First coat and keeping my fingers off of.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Fire chief looking good RR!! Sorry about the unmarked's mishap.. Happens to all of us at one point or another.. I'm a horrible butterfingers.. , That Nomad panel looks super sweet too!!! If the paint funky, or is it just a trick of the light??


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> Fire chief looking good RR!! Sorry about the unmarked's mishap.. Happens to all of us at one point or another.. I'm a horrible butterfingers.. , That Nomad panel looks super sweet too!!! If the paint funky, or is it just a trick of the light??


First light coat with too much light. One of these days I'll get this camera stuff right. :freak: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Nomad is going to look great! Like it!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roadrner said:


> Another one I'm getting ready. First coat and keeping my fingers off of.  rr


Don't Touch!!! Been there, done that!!! I likes that 57 delivery style wagon :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Punkin' Pie me!

Kinda likin' the nifty fade as it sits Dave!!!!


----------



## bobhch

rr digging the chief car with the lighs and red stripe and fire cross! Emergency vehicles are one of my favorites as are Nomads....Sweet!

Bob...these little things are better than the real thing...zilla


----------



## WesJY

HEY RR!! Sweet job on fire chief and nomad!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

How'd I miss the Fire Chief??? Is that a test shot/prototype??? Sure looks like it could be!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## ebi

I'm going to finish this one sooner or later...























What do you thing about the colours?
Do the decals match with the green?

Green was my gilrfriends choice...
But more and more i know that it even
won't sound in a song.
Little green corvette. No, that doesn't fit
to any lyrics!!!

Regards

Ebi


----------



## roadrner

ebi,
Looks good to me. Just dip her in some Future for a shine and protection of the decals and you're good to go. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870

Green is good! Great details! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Kinda has that Nuther look to it...I likes the Nuther look!*

Green Means Go! Vroooooooooooom, Vroooooooom, Screeeeeeeeeeeatch...

Of coarse Joez likes it. He was the original Mr. Green Jeans & grew a Mullet to throw everyone off the track. 

Looking forwards to seeing it with the interior (no hurry) as that will make your already COOL ebi top down Vette a sUPpeR dUpPeR looker. 

Bob...Captain Kangaroo doo doo dee doo...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

The green machine is looking good!!! Nice color choice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

*One down, one to go..........*

Salvaged one of the unmarked cruisers I dropped on the floor the other afternoon. Can't really see the foiled trim down the body line. This was one of the Dukes MOPAR (calm down Wes) cruisers from AW with the lightbar on top. Filled in the holes and added an antenna similar to the style the locals used around here back in the 70's. Should have added a CB antenna in the center of the rear trunk lid since most of cruisers had a CB back then. Yee Haw! :devil: rr


----------



## ebi

bobhch said:


> Green Means Go!


Hehehe, that reminds me of an old Blue Oyster Cult song... :wave:

Thank you gentlemen for your comments!
So i will leave it that way... my girlfriend
wanted the colour so she shall drive it! 


Kind regards

Ebi


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm with Joez on this one Ebi, I likes green!!! Add some clear, maybe a chrome carb setup, and you should be good to go...
I like that unmarked car RR, unless I get pulled over, then we'll talk more about it...I like the antenna's, just how long to they stay on??? ... RM


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I like the antenna's, just how long to they stay on??? ... RM


Haven't lost one yet.  rr


----------



## roadrner

*Nomad getting there....*

Did a little more on her and a couple others tonight. Put another one back in the stripper.  Enjoy! 

P.S. Stole an idea from one of our BB friends on the wheels! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

Nice touch with the antenna's, RR... L 

unmarked cruiser is kinda like a Saftey Patrol person with out the Orange Vest or badge!
Bob


----------



## JordanZ870

Yeah....Sedan deliveries are cool and Ansens are cool too.
See? That is 2xCOOL! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Alphaslot1 sent me this a while back...Ford Galaxie 500!*

Hey all you Morons,

Just because Hank made this a sticky doesn't mean you don't have to post pics in here anymore. Nuff said..........

Here is a Galaxie 500 2 door all rusted out. The one I had back in the early 80s for a short time was a 4 door. 2 doors are cooler anyways!










I ran this with t-jet skinneys with some good rubber on the back & front at first. This is an AW chassis (before traction magnetts) that is pretty darn quick. It didn't handle very well into the curves and de-slotted alot. Changing out to rrr rims made all the difference. 

Need to spray a clear dull coat on this to keep the rust on. LOL I drove it a few laps before the pics and the rust came off because, of the gaurdrail. Wouldn't that be great if this happened in real life?  I did a simple rust touch up before taking these pics.










Greg was reading one of my post someplace on Hobby Talk and saw my passion for my old Galaxie and sent me this body. Greg you Rock! Thanks man! It wasn't the coolest looking car I had but, it had a huge engine & handled like a Grape Ape on rollerskates.

Bob...post them pics up guys...zillla


----------



## WesJY

Bob - you are having toooo much fun!! Good Job on the car - it looks so real!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Rusting out is the least problem!!! Looks like you've hit everything on the track with it  Was the driver ok??? Too funny Bob...you keep cracking me up...zilla, too funny!!! RM


----------



## T-jetjim

Very cool, Bob. It certainly beats my teenage years when I attempted to put dents on the car by slow baking it in the oven then jabbing it with a toothpick. Don't let your modeling get rusty by working on rusty cars.
Jim


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool, I feel a wreck coming on!!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> Bob...post them pics up guys...zillla


Oh, and look - It's for sale! :tongue:

Awesome rustbucket -- looks like pulled straight from the back 40. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Ed this is the best thread idea EVER!!!*



1976Cordoba said:


> Oh, and look - It's for sale! :tongue:
> 
> Awesome rustbucket -- looks like pulled straight from the back 40. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks everyone for your coments on the rust bucket Ford. Yeah Doba if I ever get back to building my landscape on my layout again this Galaxie will be sitting on it in the back 40 or a driveway of a house with several old cars in different stages of restoration. Nuther Dave has it going on with that car flower planter.



bobhch said:


> Hey all you Morons,
> 
> Just because Hank made this a sticky doesn't mean you don't have to post pics in here anymore. Nuff said..........


Well after thinking about this statement I realized this could be taken to be a little harsh on my part so, Nuff said isn't enough I guess. lol

I just wanted to express that this thread was my favorite thread when I came here a little over 2 years ago. Had only messed around with customizing ho slot cars a little bit and this thread showed me that others liked to do the same. It sparked me and inspired me BIG TIME.

Everyone has kinda gotten their own threads in a shop or show type deal. That is great and I realy enjoy that alot. My thought is that it would be nice if we all tried to post up a custom slot picture in this thread once in a while to enhance the group feeling of Hobby Talk even more.  :hat:   :wave:

A thread where everyone is included and represented. A thread where new Hobby Talk members can feel safe posting pictures of their customs and show their progress. I'm not saying that everyone should post a bunch of pictures in here and take away from their shop or show threads. Just one or two now and then to keep people checking out this thread more often.

Hope I am not being to Moronic in this request? A thread with every Customizer on Hobby Talk posting an occasional Custom Build in my eyes would make everyone a little more conected & mix up all our ideas in one place to help build more inpirational builds.

Bob...This has always been my favorite thread off all times...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

I hear ya Zilla. This is the first thread I came to when I found this site. I'm going to post pics on here and on my own thread as well. The guys can comment here or go to the builders thread for more comments,details. This thread could become mostly pics which would be good because reading heaps hurts my head!!!!

"Little Yella Vette"


----------



## DesertSlot

Excellent job Dave! That's a beaut!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, I'm liking it toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... Don't know which part, the cool yellow or the chrome sticking out of the hood. I guess the cool yellow roll bars will be the deciding factor...RM


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Nice work on that vette, KD!!!


----------



## roadrner

Love the way that Vette sits, nice and low. Great job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Yellow is the fastest color acording to Hilltop...*

Kewi,

Slick Yellow Scoop dee doop tee doop Vette! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 2 thumbsup here also.










Bob...now that has some Horses under the hood & above it...zilla


----------



## WesJY

KIWI - was that corvette red and white tyco correct? is it sitting on curvehugger chassis? if so then wow.. it looks soooooo good in yellow man!! plus that blower - the whole car looks awesome! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## yankee_3b

Sweet!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks very much for your comments guys. Yes and yes Wes. Green wire armature Curvehugger, goes well!


----------



## roadrner

*Nomad done......*

Finally had some time to wrap this up......Enjoy! One of Bruce's bodies. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

She's a beaut RR!!! I'd like a double order of hot wings delivered pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Very ,very nice. The bright work along the sides came out really good. Well done! Love the Hooters decals. Hooray for Boobies!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Why didn't I think of this? Hooters Nomad in orange and white...Yummy!*

rr,

Now that is a Kewl HTERS Nomad!! You can never have enough Nomads to paint up. Bet after you painted it you even felt the loss. One less Nomad to paint up in the future, unless you bogarted a bunch of Nomads...then you will be O.K. 

Those rims look very nice in white & make this thing look tough and 60s style baby!

If you ever FEEL the need to make another HOOTERS Nomad Tan and white works well with thier color scheme also. Just saying...

Bob...Always have several Hooters project on the bench...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

roadrner said:


> Finally had some time to wrap this up......Enjoy! One of Bruce's bodies. :thumbsup: rr


 
:thumbsup: x 2


----------



## kiwidave

Bit of a Chevy theme happening at the moment!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Super Duper slammed down low 57 in a Cherry Bomb Red coat!*

That is the way to make a Chevy get noticed. Slammed, Red & Flammmed out! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

That is a Friday & Saturday Nite Wild One Cruiser for sure. Those rear meats have plenty of meat on them so, go ahead and Burn some rubber Dave...Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch

Bob...How low can you go?...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roadrner said:


> Finally had some time to wrap this up......Enjoy! One of Bruce's bodies. :thumbsup: rr


Cool Nomad RR, love the delivery style body. That panel is great for advertising. Need to put this one on my list too...The foil work looks good also!!! RM


----------



## tjd241

*drats... Foiled Again ! !*

Nice work double R. :thumbsup:

KD.. nice Chevy from you too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

nd


----------



## videojimmy

sexy chevy ... what have you done?
you made a fool of everyone!


----------



## Omega

videojimmy said:


> sexy chevy ... what have you done?
> you made a fool of everyone!


VJ,

Good one. Posted 9/9/09, I wonder who all gets this?

Dave


----------



## Bill Hall

Sexy Chevy, she's the latest and the greatest of them all!

O-Dave, ya gotta be reeeeeeeealy old...... like Jim.


----------



## Omega

Bill Hall said:


> Sexy Chevy, she's the latest and the greatest of them all!
> 
> O-Dave, ya gotta be reeeeeeeealy old...... like Jim.


Bill,

49 today. What a day to have a birthday on. 

Dave


----------



## Bill Hall

Not so...yer birthday was first!

More like....What a crappy thing to have happen on yer birthday.

Just for that I whipped out the Victrola spun the White Album.

Some of my favorite tracks are actually on the back sides.


----------



## kiwidave

41 yrs old and refuse to grow up Bill!!!!! Happy Birthday Omega!


----------



## roadrner

Omega,
Next year is the big one! Happy Birthday!! :hat:

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Happy birthday Omega!!! You can always be 49 again next year.. We won't remember!! :lol:


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> We won't remember!! :lol:


SCM,
Remember what? 

How true. Thank God for paper and pen.  rr


----------



## videojimmy

I'm 45 and about to become a father for the first time... not planned. We tried for yrs and the doc told the wife it was a no go.... then after a few yrs of no protection.. BAM!

Needless to say, she's estactic and I'm freaked. I thought that all behind us. 
Is 45 too old to be a first time Dad? 

So much for early retirement. 
Oh well, if I have a son, he'll be getting one hell of slot car collection.
If I have a daughter, I'll have to sell them off to pay for her dresses and ballet lessons
LOL!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Congratulations VJ!! I can tell you from first hand experience being a first time dad in your late 30's and 40's is a challenge. Kids require a ton of energy and we as "oldsters" tend to be running short of it! :lol: Like you I was blindsided with the news concerning my bundle of joy.. It wasn't supposed to be an feasible... He truly is a Mini-Me, attitude and all!!  You'll do okay, I'm sure of it! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

P.S. If she comes out a she, she can always be a tomboy!


----------



## bobhch

*Heck Dave is probably 49 for the 3rd or 4th time already...*

Omega and Jimmy,

Happy Birthday and Congratulations.

Jimmy don't worry man. I am 45 also and have a 7 year old Daughter and an almost 6 year old son. Kids are so much fun!!:hat: Once you hold that baby you will have a special feeling that you have never felt before.  

When they start learning to speak it is AWSUM how they start putting words and sentences together. They have no pre-concieved way of doing it which, leads to some very funny and new phrases that you have never heard before. 

Bob...girl or boy it will be a joy...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Omega and Jimmy,
> 
> When they start learning to speak it is AWSUM how they start putting words and sentences together.


"Put me on Daddy, put me back on!!!" Hold on, I'm coming!!!

Congratulations VJ and Happy Birthday to the O...RM


----------



## Omega

Hey everyone thanks. 

VJ congrats :thumbsup:. and 45 is not to old to have kids, I have six. Niki 23, Erin 21, Sean 13, Evan 12, Kyra 7 and Leah 3.

Dave


----------



## roadrner

Omega said:


> Hey everyone thanks.
> 
> VJ congrats :thumbsup:. and 45 is not to old to have kids, I have six. Niki 23, Erin 21, Sean 13, Evan 12, Kyra 7 and Leah 3.
> 
> Dave


That's great, home grown baby sitters. We stopped at four, all boys. Thank God.  rr


----------



## tjd241

*Congrats Jim..*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> "Put me on Daddy"


You have just been promoted to Father and Track Marshall At Large!!! nd


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Congrats VJ!
I married late because I cared more about slot cars than women! :lol::lol: 
We are hoping to start a family next year, I'll be 41.
You are not alone dude.

Rich


----------



## wheelszk

Congrats VJ, I had my first in 1973 I was 21, my 3rd and last 17 yrs ago this WED, I was 40. Its all good.


----------



## bobhch

*Tom Stumpfs Dead End...hey why not a Live End also?*

Just need to finish painting the chrome trim down one more side and she will be done. Needed a break for just a bit so, am posting up some pics of how it looks right now.

















I am using SlotRod65.com DEAD END skull and cross bones decals on the hood and trunk but, will be putting LIVE END on the trunk just to mix it up a little with some of Robs newer letter decals. Most of the time both of these guys decals get used my builds together as they just compliment each other. Thanks Phred and Rob.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

This was sprayed in the Turnsignal orange over Testors Silve Chrome trim paint a long time ago. I have talked about this paint combo before but, just realized that the reason one comes out Metalic Orange and the other comes out a sweet Gold is because, one is a laquer and the other is a enamel. Duh :freak: Both of these Testors paints (bottle only) are a MUST SPRAY!!

Will finish this up with a few more decals and a rear plate & post pics of it after the Future clear coat dries. Will be painting the trim on the Black and Silver 55 soon...

Bob...Slacked on this one for a while but, now it is getting done...zilla


----------



## DesertSlot

That's a sharp car Bob! I love the color. I have a Superbird that wants to look like that.:hat:


----------



## WesJY

man i like the color!! i ll have to get myself one!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Barn Find...*

Here's a pony car that one of our _"Land HO scouts"_ found out in the boonies of the Pacific Northwest... We gave it our usual once over. Glassed up the bumper areas (cuz we ain't got no bumpers) and glassed in a chin spoiler. Ripped out the interior except for the driver side and covered the rest with a tonneau. The motorworks are snugged right up underneath that too! It's as low as we dared go!!.... Sure hope this fella gets it of the track before dark....didn't have no headlights either  nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job to the both of you I guess!!!! Is that fuel injection screen I see in the grill opening?? Sweet car!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*A NuThEr OnE!!!!!!!!!!!*

nd,

You know I am digging this Mustang! Red detail work is just great as it makes your eyes just bouce around looking all over at it...sweet!

Just like "Short Circuit" #5 is alive.

Bob...there is that nd steering wheel trick again...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Zilla the color on the 55 is a stunner!!! tjd241 very nice job on the Stang. Frontal treatment gives it a tough look! I'm with Zilla on this one, decals and details really catch the eye. Well done!


----------



## kiwidave

"Mock up" of the green coupe. Not finished, but close!


----------



## bobhch

*If you didn't know it, you would think this was a larger scale car...*

kiwi,

Dang that is great work on that old Ford! That radiator adds amazing detail and realism to it. 

Bob...hard to believe what detail can be done with an ho scale car...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh my God, that motor is naked!!!  I thought you was kiddin'!!!! That old Ford is looking sharp!!! The motor makes the package just scream!!! Zilla is right. It don't look HO scale!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob, sorry I missed it. That 55 is awesome!!! I'm still tinkering with my AB and actually got it to lay down a decent coat for once!! Still messing with it, and nothing worth showing from it. I'll mess with the big boy paints some day.. I'm just not ready yet!


----------



## kiwidave

If you didn't know it, you would think this was a larger scale car...

Thanks Zilla that's the biggest compliment I think I could ever receive! And coming from some one as good as you are at building these little cars just reinforces to me I am doing something right. Thanks for the motivation and encouragement.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Bob...Slacked on this one for a while but, now it is getting done...zilla


I likes that orange flavor Bob...you slacker...zilla!!! Nice work with the detail brush!!! Now, quit reading this and get busy building!!! RM


----------



## T-jetjim

Zilla- Steady hand there with all that chrome over two layers of paint. Yikes, no coffee before that detail work!
TJD- Very nice work on the mustang. I'll have to bring some of my bumperless beauties back to life with this method vs. $5 for a replacement. The tonneau look works great too. The cigar boxes could benefit from those.
Kiwi- Sweet ride. Love those deep dish wheels. The green really goes well with chrome.
Jim


----------



## ebi

Not finished yet but ready to run.










Bye

Ebi


----------



## roadrner

ebi said:


> Not finished yet but ready to run.
> 
> View attachment 90683
> 
> 
> 
> Bye
> 
> Ebi


It's not? Looks pretty good to me as it sits. Gonna have to find me one of these to customized. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Kinda what I thought too RR, looks finisihed to me. That bad boy is hugging the ground, even the driver has got a little attitude with the facial expression!!! Looking good Ebi :thumbsup::thumbsup:...RM


----------



## tjd241

*ditto what dem udder 2 guys said!!!*

Nice Vette. Green is sharp for it too. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Double ditto what them guys said!!! Other than maybe a finish coat like future I can't see anything else to make it unfinished. Nice job!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Su -weeeeet!

Cool model...
Nailed the ride height...
Great color and detailing...

What else is there? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Cool car ebi. Looks great now, will only get better when you finish it off! I like those wheels!


----------



## bobhch

tjd241 said:


> Nice Vette. Green is sharp for it too. nd


ebi this is a VERY nice traditional old school race look you have going on here!!

Yeah that Green realy makes it with those red Meatballs! Love the driver detail as well. 

Bob...gotta get back to not slacking and build now...zilla


----------



## alfaslot1

*old fords*

pair of slimline powered fords.


----------



## videojimmy

WOW Alpha.... those look amazing. Great work!


----------



## kiwidave

The orange/white Ford is a winner!!!! Go the Fords!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Old fords are cool fords!

Both sharp, but the period 5 window is tripping my trigger!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet X2!!!!! I feel another purchase or so coming on!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Doesn't get much more scratch built than this...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Sweet X2!!!!! I feel another purchase or so coming on!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Just picked up a slimline chassis a couple of weeks ago. Needed it for the body I got from alfaslot a few days before like the #37 body shown in the first picture. 

Both of these bodies you have casted up & painted are way cool Greg. WAY -->  The front tires on those rrr steelies give them that extra "BAM" old school look!! 

Can't wait to start my very first slimline custom but, have to finish up a bunch of others first. Must..............hurry..........faster....me....need....to go.....faster....Zoom, Zoom Baby! 

Bob...white is always a good POP color for decals and stripe jobs...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Sweet lookers alfaslot. I know a certain board member who is probably drooling to see a favorite sponsor of his applied on that two tone orange and white one. :devil:

You're probably thinking of the same one. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I recently got some of those reproduction speed steer style rear wheels from ePay member ho-creations. Theyre a lot better quality than the originals since they dont have a tendency to crack, which is nice. But the chroming process leaves a few of the voids between the spokes untouched. Since I usually highlight my wheels with flat black, this just makes my job easier:










These are rear wheels but they have a nice deep dish mag-style look so theyre perfect for mounting all the way around on "sloppy front axle" AW XT chassis and using on your trucks and 4x4s. They'll give those type of bodystyles the right look, and they seem truer than the AW rear wheels. Here are some examples of how they look on some of my XTs. I got a little experimental with the Rams:


----------



## slotcarman12078

They look really good jeeper!!! I just may have to grab a few sets!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

They look sharp!!! I like it!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

They don't look bad. Definitely worth working with. Is there a web site? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Thanks guys! I really liked the look myself. So much so that I pirated all the ones off of my repro pup trailers too since they use the same wheels. 

RR, they can be found on ebay. the seller is ho-creations, if you ask him he may have some more up for grabs.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Here are some more pics using these wheels, but this time, I mounted up an XT with a set of the cleanest chrome ones that I didnt paint or change. Looking at them, they look a LOT like a much better executed version of the 5-spoke wheels from Tyco. Gives an idea of how they look on some different trucks:


----------



## kiwidave

They really suit the off road vehicles. Blazer looks great!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

yeah, thats the idea, KD. Ive never liked the fat/skinny look of the stock AW setup, and with the original AFXs, many of these had fat tires both front and rear but theyre tough to find.


----------



## videojimmy

Tom from Ho Creations is a top notch dealer. 
I've done dozens of deals with him, never disappointed.


----------



## bobhch

Hey Grunge,

Nice idea with these rims. It is always nice when you can pull a rabbit out of your hat and change things up. The larger size in the front makes for a real nice upsized truck and jeep look. The way Big Rigs should be...tough!

The Orange Bronco is calling to me. Sweeeeeeeeeeet lookers all around!

Bob...No Wimpy, Wimpy here...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*G.r.j.*

Those are really sharp. The color centers look like some 1:1 examples I've been looking at for my '06 Jeep. Great job :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## WesJY

They looked great!! I like the way it looks on cj5 jeeps!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Yeah, looks like the Tyco HP7 wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

55 is done. More pics on my thread!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks super, Dave!!! Love the flame job on it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

that is one SWEEEEEEEET Chevy!


----------



## CJ53

Nice Job KD.!!!


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe

The '55 looks hot, KD! Lovin' it!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Here are pics of some works in progress. First off some US-1 customs:

Cement mixer from my 'painting' thread:










A semi cab with blacked out 'extra' bodywork making it more realistic. Im thinking of adapting an AW rear frame to the cab for a full tandem axle semitractor:










This tanker was assembled about a year ago, but i took it back apart, painted it red (even tho it was molded red) and did the blackout treatment on it. In the background is an example of the MB tanker that scavenged the tank from:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

The blue dump truck cab and remnants of the gravel trailer are going to be modeled into a Pac NW style log truck. The 'log' is a dowel rod gouged with my dremel and with a wash of brown paint. Gotta chop up the rest of the dowel for my load. I have a HW stake truck coming, think Ill make a stake truck out of the green dumptruck. The blazer is a tyco with the roof lopped off, the rollcage I mocked up is from a HW early bronco:










I snagged some of those HW color shifters that are available right now. The custom dodge van has already been stripped of paint, not sure if Ill leave the rest as-is or if Ill strip and paint them too:










And of course, I have jeeps:










Yup, those are AFX ansen sprints on that white one.


----------



## kiwidave

You have some cool stuff going on there! The white jeep and the Tyco Blazer will look great!


----------



## WesJY

Rockjeep!! You got awesome projects!!! I like them all!! :thumbsup:

I cannot wait to see them done! 

Keep posting!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Keep on truckin'*

This is why I can't find any US 1 trucks... Jeeper's got them all!!! :lol: You have a nice batch of projects grunge.. I like that mixer. There should be room alongside the barrel for the dump chutes to sit too. Looks good!! I really need to start carrying a dud chassis with me when I go to wally world for eyeballing wheel bases. The only one I know will line up with a T jet is the new Toyota land cruiser. So I have to find one of those to match up with potential candidates, and I look rather silly doing that.. Especially when I'm standing there talking to myself.. :tongue: Somewhere around here I have one of those tanks. The base is here. I'm not sure where the rest is. :lol: Painting the extra does help a lot!! I never would have thunk it!! Nice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Would you look at that...*

kiwi that 55 is a piece of art! Frame it and hang it on the wall.

grunge you are an over achiever man. Look at all those slot projects. Those are some neat trucks and jeeps you got going on. US 1 trucks are neat to mess around with & love that red tanker done up like that!

Bob...thanks for all the pics guys they are fun to look at...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Looking good so far. Keep on cutting! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

1969 Camaro. More pics in my thread.


----------



## bobhch

*Now that is how red is supposed to look...yeah baby!*

I want to go for a ride...outa sight man!

Bob...another fantastic kiwi build...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang!!!!! Sideswiped again from the man down under!! Sweetness!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*It took me long enough but, today was the day...*

Joez,

Hey man the weather was perfect today for painting so, I did. 

































It was a blast to burry these flames in some Testors Boyds High Gloss clearcoat. This is a Bill Hall t-jet body creation that Joez casted up for the HOHT Auction (along with 8 others) way back when. He wanted flames on his so, flames it is. 

When you are masking off flames you have to keep moving. 
Press the edges down with a toothpick then spray right away to keep the paint from bleeding.

This has been the weirdest and most temprature pleasant summer in Nebraska ever. No humidiy, no paint baking tempratures in the 100 degree marks but, I can live with that.  Sunny & Mild  

Bob...Paint is fun!...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great lookin flame job Zilla! :thumbsup:

That's Hot


----------



## bobhch

*Have been working like mad before my Belly Button Surgery...*

Have been trying to get things done and out of Nebraska to the places they belong...

Marty this is done and will be shipped out soon.
There are a few nice suprises that the pictures don't show. You will see...Go Huskies! 










This Mercury gets to stay in Nebraska at CJs house.
This was a paint job that I did way back when with metal flakes in the roof and color changing paint on the sides.
It just needed some Iron Crosses and a few other decals for a fun low Rat Rod rider.










Dang don't any of these cars get to leave Nebraska?
This is one Fletcher and I worked on together. 
It was totaly his idea to put the Mooneyes insided of the Iron Cross.
Not bad for a brush painted body with 2 dips in Future clear coat. 
That's my boy!










There are some more in the works to get finished up with just a few more details...coming soon.

Bob...Eat your Jasper Heart out Randy (Fletcher says he's keeping this one)...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Good old Rear End "ED"*

Did this one up for Tom Stumpf. 
It will be headed you way soon you 55 lover you.

It has been sitting around for a long time.
It took a long time to finaly come up with the perfect "ED" Sethndaddy image for everyone on HT.
Read into it if you want.  hahahahhahahahahaa










The Iron Cross decal is an orange one that AMY the fingernail gal made up for me from an image I sent her.
With only one decal layed down on this orange it has that ghost flames look to it.
Double it up and it isn't translucent anymore. 










There was a certain Slot Car online magazine post back a while ago...

I can here MR. T right now Ed...Hey boy come here. 

Bob...I didn't forget Mr. Rear End "ED"...zilla


----------



## WesJY

BOB!!! dang!!! they alll looked sweet man!!! that camel looks awesome !! wow!!  

Tell Fletcher that he did a good job man!! how old is he again?

Keep them coming!!! I love them!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow Bob! All cool ...all the time.

Good ole number nine looks sharp in her new overcoat. Joez is probably chompin' at the bit!!!! 

That Camel Shadow may well be your greatest theme car yet.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang Bob!!!! You been a busy little belly button!!! :lol: They all look great!! I'm jealous I can't put up pics right now.. All I can do is describe what I'm doing, and you know these guys are a visual bunch!! :freak:


----------



## hojoe

Dang, all yours work looks great, but that Camel Shadow is amaaaaaazing. 
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


Now I'm liking this right here, not just because it half yellow either!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Bob...Eat your Jasper Heart out Randy (Fletcher says he's keeping this one)...zilla


Anybody got any Rolaids, my heart is burning!!! Hey Fletcher, you like video games, you wanna trade for some??? RM


----------



## bobhch

*hoping for some more good Phsssssting good weather...*

Thanks everyone...will be reading these post to our almost 6 year old Kindergarten son Fletcher soon. 
First he told me he wants a chassis under it NOW. lol

Was busy at work today making some 50" x 8" register taps that go on 30" and 22" round spiral pipe duct that will be getting painted up brown for a local Church. 
The busier I get at work the more motivated I get to do stuff when getting into the slot cave at home.

This Friday is my belly button surgery and will have 10 consecutive days off before going back to work. 
My hopes are that after a couple of days of laying around that I will be able to get some more slot car building time in. 
Ginger go to work...kids go to school... :wave: Aaaaaaaaah build time with no interuptions. :hat: Hope this is how it goes!

Joez sent me a HW Hot Rod with flames on it and some flame mask as a guide to how he wanted this yellow & black body done up.
Along with a couple of phone calls also. Joez is a Fantastic HT friend of mine ever since I came to this place & has done some way Cool custom slots for me also...Enjoy it little buddy.

Bob...more to come...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Cool stuff Zilla. Those flames just pop!!!! Yellow and black work great. Fingers crossed all the sexy nurses are working on Friday.


----------



## tjd241

*Okay... I'll bite*



bobhch said:


> This Friday is my belly button surgery


Finally getting one, having an extra removed, current one being enlarged/reduced???.. I'm concerned when any surgery is performed on one of our HT members... let alone on Bob...phssssschting all day...Zilla. What gives Bob? nd

Double ditto on the nurses KD is wishing upon you and triple for these sweet customs !!!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

They are going to install a Schrader valve directly into Bob's large intestine. This way he can attach his airbrush hose directly to a source of compressed gas and take his show on the road. Of course the downside is that it will be methane powered so there will be no smoking allowed.


----------



## JordanZ870

I am simply stunned, Bob...didja mail it yet, didja? huh, didja?!...zilla!

The HOHT roadster body looks fantastic! I see it all gleamy and glinty in the sun!:thumbsup:
When we talked about this project, I said "sort of like this, if you can manage it..."
I never thought you would be able to NAIL it! WOW! :thumbsup:
Thank you so much for your efforts, Bob! it has been well worth the wait. 
The fabled #9 is finally going to see the track! WooHOO!

Your latest rendition of the Shadow is off the chain, brother! Had Aurora produced that piece, I'd have several, I am sure. What a beauty!

The new 55 is slick, hey! The color fits the body and the "ghost decals" are a sweet trick in my book. Tom is a lucky guy in adding that one to his stable.. LOL

You and Fletcher make a fantastic team, ya know that? The Indy looks great!
It is so cool seeing a father-son team crank out sweet customs. When does Fletcher get to run the Airbrush, brother? Heh!

Fantastic work, simply fantastic!


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh Crap-ola and cram nagit!

While admiring Zilla's work again, I just realized #9 didnt get the index peg for the driver removed. Whoopsie! 

Sorry Joe!....er ...it's extra RARE....yeah dats it!


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Some great lookers! Love the flamed hot rod. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Don't think I am getting the Bruce Gavins Sponge bath by a HOT Nurse deal...oh dang*



tjd241 said:


> Finally getting one, having an extra removed, current one being enlarged/reduced???.. I'm concerned when any surgery is performed on one of our HT members... let alone on Bob...phssssschting all day...Zilla. What gives Bob? nd
> 
> Double ditto on the nurses KD is wishing upon you and triple for these sweet customs !!!!!!


hahhahahaha...no Bill the operation isn't to install a Schrader valve...hahahhaah now that is funny.

Have no fear Nuther Dave, I'm just getting my belly button Hernia fixed...simple simon operation.

It is just like getting a hair cut. I go in Friday morning at 6:30 am. Under the knife at 8:00 am, 45 min operation and then 1 hour rest afterwards and then go home with my loving and caring wife Ginger who took the day off from work to be with me in my time of need. I'm very lucky to have her. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Joez,

Glad you like the way it came out. Will mail it off as soon as it dries completly. Just a little longer man.......................a little more.............just a little more.............................................an-tis-the-pation......it's making me way, way,way, waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. It is going to look even Kewler with a chassis under it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Maybee Ginger will give me a sponge bath ...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

wow Bob... those really look great. That flame job is amazing!


----------



## tjd241

*Well....*



Bill Hall said:


> Of course the downside is that it will be methane powered.


Brings new meaning to the "Flame Job" now doesn't it??... nd

BTW: Bob... getting his innie taken outtie...Zilla , You should be able to get away with at least a couple days of curbside service from the TM for this one. I'd ham it up if I was you and see how far this operation will carry ya. Don't happen often that the shoe gets onto the other foot, so get the attention while the gettin is good!!!! May I suggest a small silver bell??... 

_For Example: ting-a ting ting.... "Honey, I'm a little thirsty and my incision kinda hurts... can you get me a soda please? I'm all the way down here in the slot cave and it's so far away." _


----------



## sethndaddy

Great, I get the "REAR END" car, nice homage to the starter of the thread. Now you better get that retarded belly button to work and pop me out some kinda flamed car like that hot rod.
Give Ginger a rest, Coach can come over and spongebath ya.


----------



## slotcarman12078

ew!!!! No.. EW!!! Don't think that's an option.. Coach just wouldn't look right in a candy striper outfit!! :lol:


----------



## coach61

slotcarman12078 said:


> ew!!!! No.. EW!!! Don't think that's an option.. Coach just wouldn't look right in a candy striper outfit!! :lol:


I'm thinkin Eddie would look better besides his wife already thinks he is of that persuasin anyways....


----------



## sethndaddy

coach61 said:


> I'm thinkin Eddie would look better besides his wife already thinks he is of that persuasin anyways....


no, she thinks we're all gay


----------



## grungerockjeepe

sethndaddy said:


> no, she thinks we're all gay


Wonder if I came into this thread at the wrong time!

Get well soon, Bob. Hell, with thanksgiving coming up, you could install a tap in the belly button so when you fill up on the deliciousness, you can just go empty out and go for twosies!


----------



## bobhch

*hahahahaahaha.....*

You guys crack me up...

Got to meet with CJ today at the truck stop and handed off his Iron Crossed Smasher Mercury before these guys with the Axes got ahold of it. 



















These both got to slide around in the corners on Las Zillas Speedway earlier today. Have one more rusted sled waiting for it's turn. You can never have enough Mercs.

Bob...I'M NOT...zilla


----------



## CJ53

:thumbsup: Smasher made it home in fine shape...I wondered why it had a scared and confused expression:freak:,, now I know.... 
Great job breaking it in Bob,, it made a fine , fast ride down I-80 on the way home.... 
CJ


----------



## roadrner

Those guys in that rust bucket sure must like chrome, that looks like the only part of the car they took care of.  

Great lookers Rust Zilla! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool customs!!!, I like the funnel pack on the hood...but I gots go with that red ride...RM


----------



## clydeomite

*1/24 th Stardust Dragster*

Howdy: I just finished this up this weekend and thought you guys might like a look at it. I made it from a AMT Model kit the " Digger" Dragster kit. Mounted on a DRS frame kit I built , it has a grp. 20 motor with quad magnets and sonic gears , Pro Track tires . The color is krylon sun yellow. I just wish i had a plce to race the darn thing. Our last drag strip closed 14 months ago and I keep hoping someone else will open a track for us to play on soon. I know most of you guys are HO but I enjoy all 3 scales and work on Ho cars more than I do the big stuff.
Enjoy Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## bobhch

*Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr....go ahead and run now sucker....Grrrrrrrrr*

clydeomite,

Hey I love looking at all scales of slot cars. I just can't see the picture. Dang 

Have been working on this K9 Police dune buggy on and off for a while now. 
The German Shepard looks pretty mean eh? You should have seen him before.
He was a black wolf. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr get em boy. 




























I think all police officers should have Police dogs with them. Gives a new meaning to help take a bite out of crime. :beatdeadhorse: If you can't beat em' then bite em'.

Bob...don't do the crime if you can't face the K-9...zillla


----------



## clydeomite

Wel I was able to download the pic to " My Photos" so if you care to go there you can see it plus several of my t-jets in " Lockup" behind the dragster. Yes those are Candy Mustangs sitting there!!!! Hey BOb it looks like the policeman has a chocolate donut stuck under his nose???
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078

Obviously, this officer is a supporter of D.A.R.E. (Donuts are routinely eaten) :lol: Nice K-9 unit there Mr. Bob.. woof woof... Zilla!! You need to get yer belly button operated on more often if you're gonna produce gems like this while you're "recuperating". :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Clyde, that dragster is slick looking!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

A State Trooper...

and a State Pooper!

Do the Troopers have to carry sandwich bags on their utility belts?

...or do they have to call for back up and a bio-hazard clean up detail?


----------



## bobhch

clydeomite said:


> Wel I was able to download the pic to " My Photos" so if you care to go there you can see it plus several of my t-jets in " Lockup" behind the dragster. Yes those are Candy Mustangs sitting there!!!! Hey BOb it looks like the policeman has a chocolate donut stuck under his nose???
> Clyde-0-Mite


What U-Joe said...that Dragster is slick looking! I like youre ho Mustangs and the 1/1 Mustang also.

Uuuum yeah it's a Donut..hahahahahah...that is funny. lol

Bill I hadn't thought about the clean-up of things. State Pooper...hahaha leave it to you to come up with that one. hahhaha

Bob...D.A.R.E (great now I want donuts too) thanks alot slotcarman...zilla


----------



## WesJY

LMAO!!! I love it.. keep up good work BOB!! Maybe you can use my dog (sheeba - rootweiler) ??!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Some people like to brush (even me sometimes) but, this was Future dipped this time..*

Well on the way to the DONUT shop this morning I found this Scooby Doo book for our kids  at a garage sale. Kewl beans!

Mr. Randy the Hilltop racing guy had sent me a few resin bodies in a trade and this Jag was one of them. Finaly had the time to do it up so, here she sits in Candy Apple Red over a Gold Metalic base coat.










...SCOOBY DOOBY DOO!...ZOINKS & RUH-0H!










Thanks Randy as this body looks good from any angle you set it at. The tires and rims are RRR skinneys all the way around to give it a nice road racer look.

Also opened up the rear window a bit more so, I could see all the loosers behind me at an easy glance.  

I gooped the front window glass in place. It came from a HotWheels car (don't remember which one) and then used some Testors clear window maker around the edges to finish it off. The rear window is a clear piece of flat lexan gooped in the same way. 

The decals got set with Microsol to hold them in place before dipping the whole body in Future for 35 seconds and then pulling it out. Shake, shake and then let it sit ontop off its Poster Puttied topped pencil in a hole in a stagging cardboard box I have for drying.

When I first came here and tried dipping a body with lots of decals on it in Future Floor covering it was a disaster. I didn't know about Microsol decal set and all my decals were floating in my ziplock tub of Future. The ones that didn't come off had moved from thier original placement ...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. 

The BONUS about using Microsol is that it softens the decals and you can get them to fit over uneven surfaces and into cracks with a little work and time spent. Gives it that painted on look or wrapper effect.

Bob...I dipped it ND...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dip!! :lol: Looks nice Bob...dip, dip, dip, shake...Zilla!!! You might want to try a few doowops with them dips.. :tongue: :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Been meaning to try red candy over gold.. One of these days..


----------



## WesJY

I like the color !! Sweet JOB!

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sweet cars Bobzilla -- Ain't this a great hobby?
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*That's a good looking Jag!!!*



bobhch said:


>


Looks a heck of a lot better than when it left here!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: I like those front tinted headlight covers, those are cool!!! I likes that color toooooooooo!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy

Nice Jag Bob! A real looker, great choice in rims too!


----------



## roadrner

Yes that is a great looking Jag! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

The Jag is a beauty! Nice to see a Euro type car! Detail is great, decals and wheels suit it perfect. The red color is amazing. Another Zilla classic!


----------



## XracerHO

Bob, always like your dune buggies and the K9 unit is excellent and so is the Candy Jag - great work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Glad to see you are recovering quickly despite the snow! ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

1940 Ford Coupe. More pics in my thread.


----------



## bobhch

*Looks like a Carona car to me...just hang it off the top of the bottle*

Dave,

Man I love the way you shove that little radiator right in the Engine compartment like that! 

Bob...Limey that is a nice looker...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

*A little Halloween treat*

I took a body from the S'cool bus and had to chop it up to fit a regular afx lighted car. painted it red, used some paint masks for the flames, them hit it with a little orange and black.
Need finishing touches yet, but I wanted to post it.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice chop chop job Ed!!! The fade to black paint is cool too!! Nice job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Let's go for a ride & can I drive? It's got the Chrome Foot excelerator pedal I bet*

Ed,

Man that is a Wicked Cool Flame jObEd bUs..........Far out! You nailed those flames perfectly. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...HT is going to need a Bus Stop soon...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Looks good Ed! Nice fade. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## WesJY

Ed - I like what you did to the bus! its COOL!! i like the flames and colors!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

hehehehe...short bus....with flames! Sweeeeet! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlotWagens.com

Dave,

Love the look & color!


----------



## roadrner

Nothing much, wanted a track support car and threw this together . Converted one of the AW Roscoe Cruiser to this.  rr


----------



## WesJY

RR- how can you do those antenna?? if i try it myself then i would go crazy trying put one on!! Awesome job man! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

rr,

That is a nice little Bright Yellow track car you have there with the yellow top lights also. Great idea for some tack driving fun.

Bob...is that Hilltop yellow?...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks Great RR!!! I like it!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> RR- how can you do those antenna?? if i try it myself then i would go crazy trying put one on!! Awesome job man! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


I make them by cutting up an old "E" (#1) string from a guitar. Use a new #11 Xacto blade tip to drill a little hole, a dab of super glue and that's it. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

That can be painful if you grab the car the wrong way!! :lol: I use really fine fiber optic for antennae and flag poles, like on the Doba Deckert Ring mascot mobile. Nice and flexible, and it pops back in shape if it gets bent..


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> I make them by cutting up an old "E" (#1) string from a guitar. Use a new #11 Xacto blade tip to drill a little hole, a dab of super glue and that's it. :thumbsup::thumbsup: ee


but still - it WILL freakin drive me crazy!!! LOL!!.. there are some things that I REFUSED to do on slot cars... 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> That can be painful if you grab the car the wrong way!! :lol: I use really fine fiber optic for antennae and flag poles, like on the Doba Deckert Ring mascot mobile. Nice and flexible, and it pops back in shape if it gets bent..


LOL!! 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


>


*Ringo!* :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

very clever buggy!


----------



## videojimmy

roadrner said:


> I make them by cutting up an old "E" (#1) string from a guitar. Use a new #11 Xacto blade tip to drill a little hole, a dab of super glue and that's it. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr



brilliant idea!


----------



## roadrner

*My next*

One working it's way through the shop. Tomorrow the pc, radio and antennas get put on. Rest of the trim and a final dip in Future, then off to District 6.  rr


----------



## CJ53

RR 
how am I supposed to "test run" my hotods with all the COP cars hangin around... ??? 
Nice work!! 
CJ


----------



## WesJY

RR - :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

CJ53 said:


> RR
> how am I supposed to "test run" my hotods with all the COP cars hangin around... ???
> Nice work!!
> CJ


Just stay out of district #6...hahahaha

Bob...rr that is a great O7 car...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

slotcarman12078 said:


> That can be painful


Is this build called "Rabies" ??????


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roadrner said:


> One working it's way through the shop. Tomorrow the pc, radio and antennas get put on. Rest of the trim and a final dip in Future, then off to District 6.  rr


You got a contract on buiding Poilce cars, an inside connection maybe, lol??? 
Looks good RR :thumbsup::thumbsup: Those chargers do make some mean looking chasers...RM


----------



## roadrner

*More MOPAR*

Wrapped up the other cruiser! Enjoy.  rr


----------



## kiwidave

Slime sled!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Anyone else in the mood for key lime pie?? That came out awesome KD!!!! That continental kit just screams "COOL!!!" and the two tone is not easy to pull of!!! I managed to get one out of 4 right, having paint creep into the door seams and ruin the 3 boo boos. I'm having a hard time making out what you did to the grill. It doesn't look stock, but I can't make out what you did. Great job on the slime sled!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Filled the bottom of the grille and painted white. Just a row of teeth showing now. Can't get a decent pic because of the glare from the white. Great work on the Cop car and the buggy also guys.


----------



## roadrner

Great looking sled KD! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

slotcarman12078 said:


> Anyone else in the mood for key lime pie?? That came out awesome KD!!!! That continental kit just screams "COOL!!!" and the two tone is not easy to pull of!!! I managed to get one out of 4 right, having paint creep into the door seams and ruin the 3 boo boos. I'm having a hard time making out what you did to the grill. It doesn't look stock, but I can't make out what you did. Great job on the slime sled!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


He knocked the lower teeth out! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys! Big bad 396 cubic inch Chevelle. More pics in my thread.


----------



## bobhch

*Slime - a - lime - a - ding - dong........ Yeah baby!*

That Slime Sled looks great as does your Chevelle with the big MOTOR!










You are on a t-jet rip now.......have fun. 

Bob...Screwing on bodies can be fun...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Sled and a hot Chevelle, Oh yeaaaaaa!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice pair KD...RM


----------



## SuperFist

*My 1970 Dodge Challenger Trans-Am series racer, but this one is orange not green.*



























__________________


----------



## tjetsgrig

Here's a couple of my "runners".


----------



## CJ53

SuperFist said:


> *My 1970 Dodge Challenger Trans-Am series racer, but this one is orange not green.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________



Like those fray bodies better than the ones I have seen... good job!
CJ


----------



## CJ53

Looks like we are gathering some great new talent here on HT:thumbsup:

CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now that's slammed SF!! :thumbsup: I bet it sticks to the track and flies too!! Dang!! :freak: 

tjetsgrig... It's now very often we see Model Motoring (II) bodies customized, and you got 2 posted. The 66 GTO looks cool done up with the fade paint job, and who makes those wheels?? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFist

CJ53 said:


> Like those fray bodies better than the ones I have seen... good job!
> CJ


That's a Johnny Lighting Thunderjet Challenger body.
It's one of the nicer ones to lower onto the chassis for a go fast T-Jet.

__________________


----------



## videojimmy

how low can you go?


----------



## JordanZ870

videojimmy said:


> how low can you go?



Urrrmmm....not much lower, I am guessing! WOW!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*You could take off the top gearplate but, then it wouldn't run.*



joez870 said:


> Urrrmmm....not much lower, I am guessing! WOW!:thumbsup:


Yeah I saw that picture and thought the same thing...that is Low!

tjetgrig,

I'ts nice to see some new customs posted up. Got anymore?

Bob...SuperFist = Superlow...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool "runners" tg!!! I like that multi colored art work!!! Please show more...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Yeah I saw that picture and thought the same thing...that is Low!
> 
> Bob...SuperFist = Superlow...zilla


SuperFist + Superlow = SuperFast???


----------



## kiwidave

Another 4-gear 57!


----------



## bobhch

*57......................Chevy..........Black...... ....Bad Arse!*

Kewi you have done it again! Back in Black and Tyco 4 geared up...Vrooooooooooooom baby!

Bob...I could look at cars like this all day...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang!! You're on a roll KD!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

kd,
Another winner! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

That's a very cool adaptation KD.

There's hope for my Tyco 57 after all.


----------



## videojimmy

right on KD!


----------



## sethndaddy

What to do with all those tjet chappy's and broken 6 wheeled elf indy cars?
check it out.......


----------



## sethndaddy

it was October, I was having an "Orange" time.


----------



## kiwidave

All cool stuff. I know what you mean, I have a green theme happening!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Orange you glad you bought the big can!!! They all look cool in orange, :thumbsup::thumbsup: but I'm picking the Monza as my favorite...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Darn!! Now I need an orange!!! Well, I needed it a ways back when Hilltop was in an orange kind of mood, but I couldn't find a decent lacquer in that color. Nice looking batch Ed!!! I guess I need to post a few of mine on here,since I always forget to pop them on this thread.. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Orange you glad you bought the big can!!! They all look cool in orange, :thumbsup::thumbsup: but I'm picking the Monza as my favorite...RM


I got that Monza in a junk lot with a half busted off rear wing, I sanded the rest of it off flat, and used a chrome j.l. viper wing. the Jager are Pattos, peel and stick vinyl. I think the #3 are from a "zilla" lot.


----------



## sethndaddy

sethndaddy said:


> What to do with all those tjet chappy's and broken 6 wheeled elf indy cars?
> check it out.......


I finally crap out a Hooters car, and the cat got zillas tongue


----------



## CJ53

Ed,,
Zilla is hung up in Zillaville.. he'll be around... LOL..


----------



## bobhch

*Those are some fine Orange builds...*



sethndaddy said:


> I finally crap out a Hooters car, and the cat got zillas tongue


Ed,

Ooooooooooooh man...HTERS car!!! Yeah Halloween is youre thing Ed. Great stuff. I like the light blue mixed in there with the Hooters Chaparral. 

I dig it man. Sorry about my slow response but, have been busy getting a Mini Bike for the kids. Ginger was not happy when she saw it in the garage. *Ginger is still not happy about it*  but, she is talking to me know. lol

Bob...tip toe-ing around the house and doing stuff to please TM lately...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Consider this Bob..in the doghouse for now... Zilla*

Exposing the kids to the minibike _at home_, *your* home, with you right there teaching them, actually might not be such a bad thing. Otherwise, add that onto their list of things you know they'll always want to try.... and probably still *will*, only at some *other* kid's house... when their parents aren't there... and unfortunately.... neither are you. nd

FWIW... This exact thing happened to me. Instead of learning how to ride it from an adult... I learned from an 8 year old and I was 7. :freak:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

TJD--Good point, 'cept for 1 little flaw: NO ONE here really qualifies as an adult. Having had more birthdays doesnt make Bob Crashzilla any more solid of a teacher than the average 8 year old! hahah!


----------



## Bill Hall

grungerockjeepe said:


> TJD--Good point, 'cept for 1 little flaw: NO ONE here really qualifies as an adult. Having had more birthdays doesnt make Bob Crashzilla any more solid of a teacher than the average 8 year old! hahah!


hahahahahahaha! Dats funny schtuff!


----------



## tjd241

grungerockjeepe said:


> Having had more birthdays doesnt make Bob Crashzilla any more solid of a teacher than the average 8 year old!


... he *is* taller though.  nd


----------



## bobhch

*Omg....ralmao*



tjd241 said:


> ... he *is* taller though.  nd


I love this place....ahahhaahhaaahahhahaha :lol:

You should have seen the kids after I started it up. Bree suprised me by sitting on it and making Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, vvvvvvvvvvvrom, vrooom noises and moving around like she was Easy Rider. LOL

Bob (AKA: Crash)...you guys are cracking me up...zilla


----------



## roadrner

*Not even a MOPAR.....*

It looked so good I had to have one. Stole an idea from an earlier posting. :devil:

Enjoy! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roadrner said:


> It looked so good I had to have one. Stole an idea from an earlier posting. :devil:
> 
> Enjoy! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Hobby Talk may have helped the sales!!! I heard you have to do a lot of grinding...Looks to be worth the effort :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## roadrner

Yeah, you need to do a little grinding, but at least your grinding plastic and not pot metal.  Definitely worth it. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

Very nice job on the Bumblebee, you found out it was plastic. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Just noticed that the Camaro version you converted has no hood scoop, stripes are not outlined with pinstriping and transforner head stamp is on the hood not the roof. Well, Transformer collectors, it appears there are two versions of the Bumblebee Camaro in the RPM series. Thankfully, it is not a slot car or I would have to get both versions! ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Here's one I finally finished. After busting up a SandVan from AW awhile ago, and seeing some of those blood covered customs, I thought it would I try one.  rr


----------



## WesJY

I like it!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Ed got me hooked on stuff like this...Kewl*

rr,

Being a huge fan of Sand Vans & bloody fantasy slot car builds, this one just Screeeeeeeeeeeams to me. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! 

This must have happened in Las Vegas as you can see by one of the Blue Men (  ) driving it before heading off to the local car wash. Have a visual of him dragging his little ho scale hand across the hood for a red racing number. :roll: 

Bob...Sunday Bloody Sunday...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

now i'm itching for a bloodbath car.
nice work.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome job RR!!! Welcome to the gruesome club!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

*1970 Cuda!!!*


----------



## bobhch

*From around the Globe...*

Kiwi,

Soon Wes will come here and go Ba-zerk when he sees this Sub Lime 70 Cuda of yours....Yowza!! 

You must be getting ready for the AW dragstrip set coming out soon? Vrooooooooooom, Vroooooooooom, Screeeeeeeeeeeeatch...yEaH BabY! :thumbsup::thumbsup: *insert Joez thumpa, thumpa cam lobe sound affects here* 

Bob...you sure have these American Muscle cars down pat...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

A couple of my recently completed customs. This rescue truck is one of those hotwheels color changers. A little grinding in the rocker panels made way for a US-1 chassis, looks like it was meant for it!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

This is another color changers car, a Shadow Jet II. Id been wanting to do an alien car for a while, and this definitely looks like a UFO-type car. I got this little grey alien in with some other HorrorClix, and i LOVE this guy with his anal probe! Cant figure out what to do with him, Id like him to have his own UFO to chase cars with...










Stuffing a chassis under this was a tight fit. A little plastruct, some grinding on the front axle bosses to narrow it down, some Ideal TCR and tyco command control slotless front wheels mated with JL XTraction front tires gave me the skinny but grippy tires I needed for this to work.


----------



## WesJY

I like that UFO car!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Cool stuff grunge. Good tips as well.


----------



## kiwidave

*Little Yella Muscle Machine.*

More pics in my thread.


----------



## roadrner

kd,
I think you need a bigger engine in that thing. Looks great!:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Nice one, KD!!


----------



## roadrner

Next MOPAR working it's way through the shop. Enjoy, took three strippings to get the paint right and there's still some touch up to go.  

Enjoy! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Looking good, RR. And I like the monaco taxicab in the background. Thats something Id like to try myself, if a decent set of decals were available.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm guessing a Valvonie car, maybe in the making??? Stripped 3 times, I've been there!!! Welcome to the modeling world...RM


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'm guessing a Valvonie car, maybe in the making??? Stripped 3 times, I've been there!!! Welcome to the modeling world...RM


 
Pretty good Randy. When I get some of those Magnums that Bruce will be casting, I'm hoping to do the Piedmont Airlines version as well.
:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Bill Hall

Third time is a charm rr.

That transition line is SUPER! DANG!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looking awesome RR! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Cool lookin Mopar RR!!! Like the green one KD!!!

But DANG, what an idea GRJ


grungerockjeepe said:


>


Im gonna have to go get me one of these tonight!!!!


----------



## CJ53

nice job DOBA!! 
CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet parting line is right RR!! I've looked at those colorchangers too many times and passed on them. Sure wish there was a longer wheelbase T jet!!


----------



## bobhch

*Yah blink for just a second around here and Bam!! This thread still ROCKS!!*

Been busy Christmas shopping for our little midgets...WOW! 

Grunge those conversions are well done and look great. Everyone needs a UFO with a probe guy. lol Nice to see a Pickup cab on a slot anytime...Emergency vehicle to boot!

rr the blue and white on that car looks perfect man! That is going to be one nice slot and can't wait to see it put together.

Kiwi the American Muscle man does it again. Ford, Mopar, Chevy...it doesn't matter to him he just keeps on nailing them all. Sweet!

Bob...


----------



## Dragula

*2007 Mustang ala Dragjet.*

Oldie but a goodie.


----------



## WesJY

Dragula said:


> Oldie but a goodie.


drag - thats a nice looking pony you got there!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Very nice Stang. Go the Fords!


----------



## bobhch

Drag that looks great in gold! A fun color to spray 

Bob...how about some more Please...zilla


----------



## Dragula

Thanks guys,I cast that body last year.
Christian


----------



## roadrner

Another great looking Stang! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Just a quick HOOTERS 57 Panel...*

This guy had been sitting on my bench for a long time and just decided to finish it up.



















Cut the Owl out of the HTERS decals and did a little carefull black paint touch up before the future clearcoat went down.

Bob...AW coppied Hilltops 2 tone paint scheme (hope they keep on doing it)...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

bobhch said:


> This guy had been sitting on my bench for a long time and just decided to finish it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the Owl out of the HTERS decals and did a little carefull black paint touch up before the future clearcoat went down.
> 
> Bob...AW coppied Hilltops 2 tone paint scheme (hope they keep on doing it)...zilla


Very sharp Bob. Really nice detail work. How'd you do the silver accents so perfectly?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Bob...AW coppied Hilltops 2 tone paint scheme (hope they keep on doing it)...zilla


I guess AW changed the stripe up to keep from paying royalties. Personally, I think they should have payed a little, and have the stripe continue at the color break around the hood . Anyways, I like the Hooter's logo afixiation Bob...you still the man...zilla!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice work on the Mustang Drag!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo

bobhch said:


> This guy had been sitting on my bench for a long time and just decided to finish it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the Owl out of the HTERS decals and did a little carefull black paint touch up before the future clearcoat went down.
> 
> Bob...AW coppied Hilltops 2 tone paint scheme (hope they keep on doing it)...zilla


Now all we need is to mount a chip inside that plays Donna Summer singing "hot Stuff ". Great Job !!:thumbsup:


Neal:dude:


----------



## XracerHO

Drag, Nice work on the Mustang & with the case, thought I should be looking for this car on the store shelves. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

BoB, very good two tone Panel - sharp detail!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hot wings delivery!!! Can't go wrong there, Bob!!! Nice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Giving Props to AW...Thanks Tom Lowe!*



XracerHO said:


> BoB, very good two tone Panel - sharp detail!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


Thought everyone knew that this paint work was done by AW but, by reading some of the post on this HTERS custom truck it seems that alot of people missed this short run chrome front and rear bumper, 2 tone transparent orange & Black 57 Panel Truck with a silver stripe done up by AW. Or maybee I am just reading into this to much? 

Some of the AW stuff has been hit and miss but, this one was a Hit with me! :thumbsup: They also did it in a nice Red and Black 2 tone too. All I did was add decals, a couple of coats of Future and a little fun. :hat: Thanks everyone for the possitive coments on this fun to drive truck. Hmmmmmmmmmm should do another HOOTERS build soon...Yeah!

Another AW good vibration is the new Dump Truck that they came out with. Xracer did a smash up job making the Dumpster Tilt on a red one posted in another thread. Those pics made me realize that the cab is a AFX Peterbuilt Repop with a Tyco Dumper Repop on the back. Now that is an incredible idea and it blew me away with a look that works very well. To me this is promissing that AW is starting to Custom stuff up like a typical average Joe Slot Customizer would. More fun = more fun!! 

Since I am on a roll...thanks for all the Sand Van bodies also AW!!

Bob...when something gets done right, it should be acnowledged as well...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

1scalevolvo said:


> Now all we need is to mount a chip inside that plays Donna Summer singing "hot Stuff ". Great Job !!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


 
That's totally do-able with one of those music greeting cards froom the Hallmark store.

Just sayin' . . . :wave:


----------



## Dragula

XracerHO said:


> Drag, Nice work on the Mustang & with the case, thought I should be looking for this car on the store shelves. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Thanks X,I am going to do a drag pack version of the car packaged like that after I finish up the Milners coupe for George.


----------



## Dragula

Oldies,TMead427 39 Willy's body kit I built,on a super stock chassis with Drag-Trac silicone covered sponge rear wheel set,and the "Badman" 55 on a NOS with RRR untrued wheels and WL tires.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good drag! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

Thank you very much.The Datsun truck I cast,and the Yenko Chevelle is a 1 off custom color that Mike Vitale did for me.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Here's one of Christians altered wheelbase GTO's I got from him a looooooong time ago!


----------



## slotcarman12078

1976Cordoba said:


> That's totally do-able with one of those music greeting cards froom the Hallmark store.
> 
> Just sayin' . . . :wave:


I still need the one that plays "the chicken dance" song.. Liver and Onions, anyone?? :lol:


----------



## Dragula

tjetsgrig said:


> Here's one of Christians altered wheelbase GTO's I got from him a looooooong time ago!


The altered wheelbase 65 Chevy II will be done in a few days.


----------



## kiwidave

*Jerry in Bug!*

Some nice, nice cars guys. Zilla, great work on the Hooter wagon.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Wow, nice stuff! The Hooters gut wagon looks hot, Drag's Datsun truck is rad, but Im REALLY diggin KD's bug. The 2 headed eagle is prolly some kind of German mascot, but the execution on that car kind of reminds me of some kind of '70s hard rock album cover. Either way, its SWEET.


----------



## bobhch

*Fantastic Double Header...*

Kiwi your black bug looks like I could just open the door, jump in and take here for a spin around the block ( a long spin).

Bob...that's gotta be a blast to run around the track with...zilla


----------



## bobhch

tjetsgrig said:


> Here's one of Christians altered wheelbase GTO's I got from him a looooooong time ago!


That Hornet looks great painted up like and decaled. You made one nice car outta that!


----------



## tjetsgrig

bobhch said:


> That Hornet looks great painted up like and decaled. You made one nice car outta that!


Thanks!! I'll get around to making a windshield one of these days! Here's a couple more I did. I won the Outlaw Tjet class with the GTO at the HODRA Nationals back in '02.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice altered wheelbases!!! I got one of them GTOs from Jerry a while back!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

That GTO Looks slick as all get out as well as the lindy pickup!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I just picked up a second one of those pick ups this past week, and can hopefully get a chassis under it sometime this decade!! :lol: I want to try to keep the fenders so it'll be a while...


----------



## kiwidave

The little blue pick up is a stunner!!!


----------



## tjetsgrig

kiwidave said:


> The little blue pick up is a stunner!!!


Thanks Dave!! I do still have the febders and aprons that go with the truck. I thought this truck was just screaming to be customized!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those are 2 good looking rides!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: If I get my choice, I'll take uh....still thinking...uh... RM


----------



## XracerHO

Just catching up on my viewing:
Dragula, some excellent cars you posted - my favorite were Chevy II, Badman 55 & Willy's PU - nice work on all of them!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Do want to see the Milner's coupe when finished.

Tjetsgrig, agree two good looking rides!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: just partical to the old school blue pickup. ..RL


----------



## tjetsgrig

Thanks Guys!! I'm kinda fond of the pickup too! I built a chassis for a customer who wants to run his Batmobile body on it, he said he wanted some nice chrome wheels........I bought some from Vincent. He makes some awsome wheels!!!


----------



## Dragula

Sgrig,check out Pro-Track wheels,aluminum cnc wheels,they are fairly expensive,but oh good grief are they cool,Convo pro,slots,draglites,centerline etc etc.I would still like to visit Galinko for a weekend when you guys race,


----------



## videojimmy

Beautiful Nomad!


----------



## Dragula

Thanks VJ!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

The 'Mad does look hot! You got a link to where those wheels are available?


----------



## Dragula

i didnt see a web address on any of the packages.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Dragula said:


> Sgrig,check out Pro-Track wheels,aluminum cnc wheels,they are fairly expensive,but oh good grief are they cool,Convo pro,slots,draglites,centerline etc etc.I would still like to visit Galinko for a weekend when you guys race,


Awsome wheels Chris!! Did you cast that body?? I spoke with Alan rescently, we're trying to get something together. I will let you know......


----------



## Dragula

Yup,I make the Nomads,the Pro Track wheels are around 35.00 with the allen wrench,I bought alot of those because they are so nice and true.I sent Alan his Nova bodies a while back,he said he was very busy lately.I have your arms,10 new JL's and 40 Aurora arms,used.LMK.Merry Christmas


----------



## clydeomite

*X trac challenger*








Ok I'll try to load this pic again. It's a X trac Challenger with a blower engine in it and a lift off hood. It has RRR wheels and white letter tires. The paint is Testors Arctic Metallic Blue. I think i swiped the engine out of a hot wheels car but cant remember which one.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## pshoe64

*Saving up for the end of the year*

Here's few of the cars completed this year. Been working on the track more than the cars lately, something wrong with that logic....

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!  I love that pickup!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Paul,

That Dragster is HOT! Every one of these cars is a great slot car and fun to look at. Thanks for posting up all the pictures...yep 2010 is almost here. :hat:

Bob...these pics just want to make me build more customs even more now...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good Paul, real good. Kinda like the Hot Rod truck as my favorite, although those Torino's look very smooth and fast on the track!!! ... RM


----------



## T-jetjim

Great pickup, nice Torinos and you did well with the Ferraris. Zoom out a little so we can have more of that awesome track as a backdrop!
Jim


----------



## kiwidave

Very,very nice work pshoe64. The pick up and the Nascars are very cool. Black lowered Blazer. More pics in my thread.


----------



## bobhch

Kewi,

Glad to see you removed the droppage lint and stuff. The black looks great on that lowered Blazer & will show up great on your gray track. Cool how it picks up lots of reflections in it's High Gloss paint job.

Bob...man that front end is LOW...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's one cool, hot looking Blazer!!! Nice lowering job with some good looking detail work. That racetrack chrome is tough to recreate...RM


----------



## WesJY

phshoe - i like that hot rod truck!!! all cars are awesome!! :thumbsup:

kiwi - thats one bad a$$ blazer! :thumbsup:

Keep them coming!!

Wes


----------



## pshoe64

*Blazer*

Love the Blazer! Just enough flames to say move over I'm coming through...and fast!

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes!!! Blazer is blazing hot in black!!!! Awesome job with the trim!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

This is what happens when you have to much sheet plastic
laying around. Built these about eight years ago. Can't build 
much any more, got bad hands. Both bodies made all from
sheet. Sorry for bad pictures. New to all of this.


----------



## kiwidave

Some real talent there kcl. The hot rod is way cool!!


----------



## Marty

kcl,
Awesome! Old skool scratchbuilding, I love it!!

Marty


----------



## roadrner

kcl,
Not bad at all! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking cars!!! That's some nice scratch work!!! RM


----------



## kcl

Thank you. It's nice to get to show them to somebody. I have some more
not scratch builds but other bodies. Mostly dirt modified cars. 
I'll try some more pictures.


----------



## T-jetjim

*E-Type goop up*

Turquoise Jag with wheel well repair. Bumpers remained off and grooves filled in with lots of goop over multiple applications. The goop would shrink after every application and leave depressions. The front has a screen in the void for air intake.









Holes were drilled in the rear for taillights.









Decaled and futured. Looks pretty good on the track.


----------



## kiwidave

Does look great on the track. Well done!


----------



## Bill Hall

kcl said:


> This is what happens when you have to much sheet plastic
> laying around. Built these about eight years ago. Can't build
> much any more, got bad hands. Both bodies made all from
> sheet. Sorry for bad pictures. New to all of this.


Love the bucket drag car...inspiring! Great use for that chassis.


----------



## slotnewbie69

really nice builds!


----------



## Bill Hall

T-jetjim said:


> Turquoise Jag with wheel well repair. Bumpers remained off and grooves filled in with lots of goop over multiple applications. The goop would shrink after every application and leave depressions. The front has a screen in the void for air intake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes were drilled in the rear for taillights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decaled and futured. Looks pretty good on the track.


Great styling twist Jim. Those durn bumpers were always kinda burly and jigundous. I tend to lose a lot of bumpers and nick nacks along the way...mostly on purpose! :


----------



## bobhch

Marty said:


> kcl,
> Awesome! Old skool scratchbuilding, I love it!!
> 
> Marty


kcl,

No Doubt man....fun looking cars and you made them!!

T-jetjim,

Now that Jag is great and would love to drive it around on your track layout!

Bob...those are some Cool Cars...zilla


----------



## kcl

You guys said you like pictures, so's here are a few more.
The truck was a trashed Peterbilt, the white 44 is a Lincoln,
The gold 56 used to be a police car, and the latemodel started life
as a Porsche. No good cars were harmed in these projects, but many
others have in earlier times. I must say though this picture taking thing
is harder than building the cars.


----------



## T-jetjim

KCL - That Peterbuilt is very cool. I like the incorporation of the gear clamp into the rear bumper work. The police car mod looks great too.
Jim


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Friday/Saturday night specials KC!!! Like the tube and rollbar fabrications :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

T-jetjim said:


>


That Jag looks a whole lot racier with out the bumpers!!! Just looks faster!!! Great looking track too, I might add. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## kiwidave

kcl, car 44 does it for me. Great detail and fab work on all of them. T-jetjim, I'm with Hilltop, great looking track!


----------



## bobhch

*I know get back to my track layout...I will, I will...*

still working on this Mustang...Wes is mad because, they only made this style in the Mustang and Camaro. No Mopar...dag nabit they should have...DORKY Tyco company anyways.










this is just the start and will post pics up of it done later...

Bob...just had to do one...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks great so far!


----------



## T-jetjim

Great color scheme Bob. That body looks very sharp. You have a landscaping care kit coming to you, maybe today? I sent some green grass because of all of your snow!

Glad to see the track project hasn't stopped your car builds.
Jim


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Ive had the idea for Team Big Bad Blue for quite a while. An all-AMC race team in a matching color scheme. You guessed it, theyre all done in AMC big bad blue. I went with all tycos just to keep it consistent. Im 2 cars down, with one in the mockup phase. Once these are all done, I gotta get a rival made up for each of them. Enjoy!

The Javelin was a tycopro stripped down, repainted, and decaled. The chassis on this one is an HP-7 with a redwire tomy turbo arm and 440 x2 motor magnets. The wheels and front tires are hotwheels real riders:

















The gremlin modified is a Bad Dog resin repro, using a similar color scheme to the Jav. I left out the glass since modifieds dont use it, instead I used grey window screen to simulate netting. The chassis on this one is a 1st gen curvehugger with a motor frankensteined up using the greenwire mabuchi arm with a Johnson block. The wheels are lifelike takeoffs, but not sure if Im gonna put something else on it just yet. Im also batting around some dirt spray, or do I just leave it clean:

















And here's the whole gang. The Jeep is in the developmental phase right now. The chassis is a total frankenstein of modifying marvels Ive been working on to convert an HP-2 into a big tired version for jeeps and trucks. The engineering is all worked out, and its something I can easily reproduce as many times as I want. I just need a consistent and steady source of big tires with decent grip. These are from a tyco Stomper but we all know how hard those are to find:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool AMCs :thumbsup:

What about turbo hopper tires? Or those knobbies off the Nissan Trucks?


----------



## bobhch

*Dirty or clean?*



1976Cordoba said:


> Cool AMCs :thumbsup:
> 
> What about turbo hopper tires? Or those knobbies off the Nissan Trucks?


Yeah those are some Fun Time Machines grunge. Always love to see your creations here man! The engine on the Gremlin just brings it alive. The black and decals on the Javelin are great and can't wait to see what you do to the Jeep.

I would stay away from dirt spray...that is how my Light Blue VW Baja Bug met its demise in an unfortunate overspray.....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Yeah dirty cars are fun but, it is just hard to get it right in this small of a scale. I would do it to a 1/24th or 1/32 larger scale & probably be able to pull it off.

Turbo Hopper tires are available in NOS still on Pay Bay. I picked up some from tubtrack a while back and believe he still has a good supply of them.

Bob...love putting decals on slots...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Rockjeep - yeah i like them!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Glad you guys like em! 

Doba, Ive tried turbo hopper tires a few times before, but its a so-close-yet-so-far-away kinda thing. Theyre a bit too wide, even though my modded HP-2 gets some serious grinding at the axle bosses. They have just a teeny tiny little rib of rubber hitting the track, worse than skinny tire T-jets even. And with they only fit tiny rims like the rears from 440x2s or aurora G+ chassis. Im actually considering offering these stomper tires up to someone who can make repro silicones from them. That'd ensure a lasting supply, and theyd definitely sell once they were made. What Ive done to the HP-2 chassis isnt real hard to do, and it'd pave the way for a lot of homegrown stompers. 

Ive got the Nissan knobbies on a few of my customs too. They work pretty well, but arent any bigger than the rears on HP-7 or HP-2. So while they look good on a 'stock height' 4x4, theyre too dinky for building a gnarly offroader.

Oh and in case anyone is wondering, the rims Im using on this jeep are the repoped ansen sprint front wheels that I think were commissioned by Dan Esposito. I got them from Buds, and they adapt to rear wheel duty pretty easily.


----------



## bobhch

*They should call this the Funstang body...*

Well have found some time this weekend to get a little more done to this Mustang. I love detailing these bodies out as they have lots of detail and lots of Race attitude possibilities....Vroooooooooooooom, vrooooooooom, Screeeeatch!




























Need to touch up the front grill with some flat black and add a bunch of race sponsor decals along with a few other possibilities? Maybee??

The front headlights got hit with some flat white and made sure to get the sliver trim rings inside hit with silver also so, all that neon orange didn't show up.

I do miss the front spoiler on this body that the original TYCO PRO bodies came with.  I guess when the faster TYCO bodies came along they thought they needed to remove it as not to catch the track edge at high speeds? Or maybe they just had problems with the mold and removed it?

Bob...the drivers name is on the roof...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very nice looking detail work B...Z!!! I like it when a plan comes together!!! Perfect orange color for Hooter's sponsorship...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Go the Fords!!!! As always very nice work Zilla!! Fuel injected Ford Hemi powered 70 Stang should be surrounded with Hooters girls!!!


----------



## videojimmy

Hey Bob... one of these days you should take a pic of your whole Hoooters Fleet.
It would be great to see them all, side by side, in one iMpressive display of Hooter glory!


----------



## tjd241

*Better yet... Hold a convention....*



videojimmy said:


> Hey Bob... one of these days you should take a pic of your whole Hoooters Fleet!


Las Zillas could benefit from the tourism dollars I'm sure. I can see it now... Hooterpalooza is coming to town!!!!  nd


----------



## bobhch

*Hooterpalooza is coming to town...lol nd...great one*



videojimmy said:


> Hey Bob... one of these days you should take a pic of your whole Hoooters Fleet.
> It would be great to see them all, side by side, in one iMpressive display of Hooter glory!


O.K. here are the pics. I didn't take the pictures downstairs on the track as the lighting isn't that great for a group picture to show up well. The whole trick to get my Sony Mavica floppy disc camera to work is LOTS of light.



















Pictures are a little blurry...the decals are actualy sharp and crisp. 










More lighting will be added around Las Zillas Speedway after layout gets done more. Godzilla is ready to pop up soon also...Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

13 HOOTERS vehicles total ( have made more more but, they have new homes now ) on January 13th. The HOOTERS VW bug has the #13 on it. Is this good luck or what?

The Hooters Coupe, Hummer and #7 Shadow were made by my good HT friend Wes. The gold #19 Shadow Hooters racer was painted by Doba...Thanks Guys!! The rest were Bobzillaized here in Nebraska.

These are Hooters cars that I have done up for the HOHT Auctions in the past. There was also another (I believe my first Hooters build EVER) Orange Sand Van that I need to find a picture of and post here still. 




























This light tan HOOTERS Porsche was casted up by Coach to fit on an AFX chassis. I need to make another one of these up for myself someday.












Bob...have more HOOTERS cars and trucks to build...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
You have given a new meaning to Hooterville. For all you young whippersnappers this might go over your head unless you've watched some classic TV. :devil: 

Look great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch

*You can never have enough Hooters...*

CJ,

Didn't forget this one... just had to find the picture. If you don't want to send it away then you didn't do it right. :wave: bye, bye cool little Mercury bye, bye 



















Now where is that picture of the other Hooters dune buggy? 

Bob...Tan, Orange, White & Brown are the colors I stick with on these...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
That's one of the best looking sleds I've seen! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## neophytte

It sure is nice!!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## slotcarman12078

The creamsicle sled is one of my favorite Zilla creations!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk

Oh darling!


----------



## wheelszk

.....................


----------



## bobhch

*Sorry for this long post but, thought it may help some newer customizers out...*

Thanks guys on the comments on the Creamsickle sled. It helped that I was building it for CJ. If I just built cars for myself they just wouldn't turn out as well. I build for others and take from those builds for others and myself. It isn't quanity for me...Quality of fun! 

Shaved the top of this guys head off ( he had some Wild Hair...lol ) with an X-Acto knife to get him tucked into the cockpit corectly.










The body and right arm removal (Buahahahhaaha) was done so that there would not be any part left that would hit the chassis or motor parts. 










Well this "PHANTOM" is coming along now. The Tyco side windows were removed for a driver and possible passenger? With the side windows removed the inside of body & the TYCO motor magnets were brushed with some flat black ( this only took a couple of minutes ) where needed to keep everything dark inside.

I put decal set on all my decals to keep them in place and form fit into edges and bumps. This also keeps them from floating away during the Future dipping process. If you double up on decals ( did this on the "PHANTOM" decals to keep them white ) just put the decal set over the decal you are getting ready to double up on first...then drop the extra decal down over that and blot dry carefully after positioning. 

On larger areas that have lots of hood, door or other lines that need the decals to go into I put decal set ontop of decal right after plopping it down and then add a bit more to work it. Then keep coming back to smooth the decal out as, some wrinkles tend to appear as the decal goes through the decal set process. A little time here will make all the difference in the overall look of your car. I check all my decals a couple of minutes after applying decal set for any wrinkles. Smooth out with a brush if needed. 

Then there is the end where you may have lots of decals on your slot car body. Now comes the fun part of not letting your fingers touch them as you finish up with the last of the decals. I mount my bodies on fingernail polish bottles with poster putty under the roof to hold them on and poster putty under the bottles base to keep it from getting knocked over.

I use this poster putty idea to help hold things while I am painting details also. When my body is solidly mounted there is only one hand now to keep from moving around and goofing things up compared to two if you are trying to hold the body with one hand and paint it with the other.

Now some small dragster style decals will get put on, a possible passenger & Future floor covering clear coat to seal it all up.

Bob...Another HOOTERS car for the record books soon...zilla


----------



## Tanduay

*Here are a few that I few that I've done.*

Zebra Stripped Bug is inspired by the Tiger Striped Tyco Pro. The others are some sponsors that I got creative with  Enjoy. I have others but need to find\takesome pics.


----------



## kiwidave

Zilla the driver looks great!! Ya just gotta smile!!!! Tanduay the Zebra Bug is a great idea. Nice detail on all your cars.


----------



## WesJY

Bobzilla!!! keep them coming!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice bunch of cars TD!!! I like that multi color paint work!!! Good looking decal work on the Nascar Monte Carlos too, not to mention the Sox & Martin Bird :thumbsup::thumbsup: What else you got in the basket??? RM


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Work Fellas...*

Groovy ghoulie there Bob...Probably Should Be Planting Grass...Zilla 

and Tanduay... I'm diggin the Daktari Bug with white boots!!!:thumbsup: 

nd


----------



## grungerockjeepe

bob, that kinda reminds me of one of those guards in Jabba's palace! Pretty sweet.

and Tanduay, nice work. The bug and superbird are standouts, although the others are pretty tight too.


----------



## bobhch

Tanduay,

Came here to see some custom slot car pictures and "BOOM" there they are! 

Welcome to Club Crazy where anything is possible & there are no rights or wrongs. :hat:  :freak: 

You had to know that the Zebra Bug was going to be a hit as it is a great take off on the Cats Eyes orange Tyco Pro version with a great twist!

Lemonhead and Dunkin Donuts are Awesum! As a decal put-er-on-er myself I have to say I'm Jello-us of your decal supply that you have to lay down on bodies....Lucky! Hey I got a few decals laying around myself so, don't feel bad for me. lol Oh yeah I saw the Baskin Robins in the back with the 31 flavors for the #s...that is slick. :thumbsup:

Have had a interest in Porsche slot cars & other types of 60s race cars like that for a while now and see you matched up the rims to the paint as well. 

Man I love putting down those stripes like the one on your SOX & MARTIN winged warrior. You realy matched the color of the blue to the stripe very well which just makes the whole look complete.

Bob...Can't wait to see more pictures of what you got...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

where did those cool decals come from? Lemonheads? Dunkin Donuts? Kooool, with a "k" (that makes it even kooler)


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dangit, that Phantom looks downright sinister!!!!! Great choice for a driver BZ!!! :devil: :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Tanduay, thems some sharp lookers!!! I am also curious as to the origins of those decals!! I like different, and you got that covered!! Great job!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

sethndaddy said:


> where did those cool decals come from? Lemonheads? Dunkin Donuts? Kooool, with a "k" (that makes it even kooler)


yeah!! did you make them or ? 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

*About time I got something on this thread!!!*

I decided to take a break from lighting projects that just don't want to cooperate for me, and do a couple fun projects to make me feel like I accomplished something.. First up, I got a cool present from our Bob Zilla that made for a sweet easy project. Who doesn't like hotdogs??? LOL


















Once I figured out how to get it apart, it was a piece of cake to power it. I was hoping to save the music feature (played the Oscar Meyer weiner song), but the speaker was too big, and I wasn't sure I could power the music chip from track power. It runs great on the track!!! Thanks Zilla!!!

Next up is another bus I picked up about 6 months ago. I used an old magnatraction chassis for the extension, and she's a good runner too!! 


















I've still tossing around lighting it up. The tail lights are inserts, kinda like the headlights on a Dash VW bus, but translucent. Like the city bus I did last fall, the body is a very thin wall plastic, and light weight. Both of these projects were knocked out within 3 hours time, including making up the chassis for the bus. 

Messing with brass... 
This is a first for me. Bill Hall suggested using brass for the posts to transfer power from the chassis to the body, and I have a couple ideas on how to acomplish this. The way shown is not the best, but with the limited brass stock I have on hand, was the only way I could. The posts are 1/16" brass tube, and the T top is brass bar. I'm hoping it'll hold up to repeated screwings of the chassis screws. The tube doesn't just butt up to the bar, but is split and splayed out before soldering for shear strength. The back post is screwed to the top (and the base for the light show compartment) so it won't fall off or twist. Another option would be a larger brass tube to fit over the stock posts on a body. I need to order more brass stock and try this method, as it seems easier to handle...



























That's all for now... Still tinkering with the long overdue things I was supposed to have done by Xmas.. AW gets 90 days past a due date. Hope I can get them done by the 45 day mark!! :tongue:


----------



## WesJY

Joe - they are so coool !!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Joe....*

WTG :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


Cool Wienermobile!!! I actually passed a 1:1 version on the interstate, guess it was going to a promo get together. It is odd looking, to see a hot dog rolling down the highway!!! 
That's a lot of engineering on that bus!!! 
Glad to see ya back in action... RM


----------



## Tanduay

Yeah...I made those. Just thought of some sponsors I'd like to see and after trial and error after errror after error got the scale right. Once you get one set done though you can scale any new creations pretty easily. Took some time off and re-doing my display cases and cleaning up the work area, but have a few others planned for sure.


----------



## Tanduay

Thanks Bob...truly appreciate the kind words. Love doing the custom work and plan for a few new ones in the near future.
Dan


----------



## Tanduay

*Few more customs*

Homemade decals except for the Javelin.


----------



## Tanduay

*Thanks*



sethndaddy said:


> where did those cool decals come from? Lemonheads? Dunkin Donuts? Kooool, with a "k" (that makes it even kooler)


You just might have inspired a Kool-Aid car.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Tanduay, that Javelin is SHARP!!! At first I thought it was an AFX since they really captured the lines and proportions a little better than Tyco did. But you really brought out that car nicely.


----------



## WesJY

grungerockjeepe said:


> Tanduay, that Javelin is SHARP!!! At first I thought it was an AFX since they really captured the lines and proportions a little better than Tyco did. But you really brought out that car nicely.


dang! i have to agree with him!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

where did that Weinermobile come from? It doesn't look like the hot wheels version... who makes it?


----------



## sethndaddy

Tanduay said:


> You just might have inspired a Kool-Aid car.


You should do a decal sheet and print them for sale,bunch of oddball items that aren't real sponsers . I know I would buy, and so would alot of others on here.


----------



## bobhch

*Oh I wish I was an Oscar Meyer Wiener....that's truely what I realy want to be, e,e,e*



videojimmy said:


> where did that Weinermobile come from? It doesn't look like the hot wheels version... who makes it?


Jimmy,

It is a Hallmark Christmas Ornament from days gone by. Picked one up for myself also. You don't realy see them around much untill November or December because, at Christmas time people open up their Christmas stuff and plop it on the Bay. ho, ho, ho...that looks great U-Joe! I knew you would get that Oscar Meyer Weiner powered up. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Those buses are also very KOOL.

Tanduay,

More Awesum slot cars ....KOOL Aid. Makes me think of a Band Aid...Man there were a lot of neat KOOL Aid package Flavor Faces back in the day. 

Bob...I have little Ducky decals and know how to use them...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Some nice ones guys! One long a** bus.  rr


----------



## kiwidave

*Zakspeed Capri.*

Body, wheels and decals from HT member 706hemi.


----------



## bobhch

*Found a couple more HOOTERS builds...*

KIWI,

That Capri is Incredible...Oh man!



roadrner said:


> Bob,
> You have given a new meaning to Hooterville. For all you young whippersnappers this might go over your head unless you've watched some classic TV. :devil:
> 
> Look great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


Well I went looking through my old Photobucket pictures and found these...

I think this was my very first HOOTERS slot car build. It was donated to a HobbyTalk Charity Auction. 










And this one got sent off to Rich aka: NTX for some good old Southern wall slammin'


























I think that is all of them & yes there will be many more.  

Bob...Long Live HOOTERS...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

More Hooters!! Hooray for boobies!!! Always get a smile from Zilla builds. Here's a modified Sled. More pics in my thread. Yes I know the glass is missing.


----------



## WesJY

DAAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!! T H A T ' S O N E BAAAAAADDDDA$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ CAR!!!!! .. Whew!! 

Wes


----------



## CJ53

Perfect!!!

Cj


----------



## slotcarman12078

ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!! Sweet!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Mustang is Fin-eeeeeeeeeeeey-shed*

Well I got this one done up with a passenger, some small sponsor decals with a coat of Future to keep it all pro-teck-ted (Ted? Who the heck is he?) That's not the name on the roof. 




























I still have to take some pictures of the Alien pickup Doba made for me and post them up here. It is Kewl. He also sent me a bunch of parachuting Aliens for my layout and a Hooters diecast Semi and 2 diecast Hooter Nascar bodies. Thanks Doba!!

Bob...so simple even a "CAVEMONSTER" could drive it...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Great looker! Can't beat two buds out for a cruise. :devil: 

Enjoy it Doba! Dave


----------



## videojimmy

Man, that is one bad ass Mustang Bob!


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Great looker! Can't beat two buds out for a cruise. :devil:
> 
> Enjoy it Doba! Dave


I agreed with RR!!!! 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Got it Bob-zillllla :thumbsup::thumbsup:

It is every bit as awesome as the pics show it to be and then some! :woohoo:

I think these two dudes would win a drag race just on intimidation :lol:

Thanks man!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


Good looking Hooter's company car!!! I like the chrome add on's, extra sponsors, and chrome wheels. Doba and his budy would scare the crap out of me!!!  Hope I don't meet em on the highways...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Bob the "Vanilla Godzilla" does it again!!! Cool car, all the right decals. Excellent finish and details.
That Doba guy is a scary looking critter!!!!!


----------



## yankee_3b

One of your best! And that's saying alot! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
B..A.. all the way!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Amazing likeness!....Looks just like him!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Not 100% done, but good 'nuf for show and tell...*

Well, I finally got the perfect balance of resistors in the Magic Bus. It took a bunch of engineering, multiple attempts at back yard electronics, and a whole bunch of decals, but I'm about to call it done!!! 

This project has been on and off the front burner since basically last winter. It started with a mini lindy school bus. The chassis is a mutant T jet mated with the front half of another T jet. Red Devil arm courtesy of Dennis @ Partspig. It is equipped with a multicolor flashing LED in the passenger compartment, and working head and tail lights. The posts are made from brass tube, and the chassis is easily removed via the screws. Power is transmitted to the body with O ring terminals at the screw post holes. Decals by slotrod65.. Thanks Dennis and Phred for making this crazy party bus a reality!!





































[ame=http://s417.photobucket.com/albums/pp251/slotcarman12078/magic%20bus/?action=view&current=100_2951.flv]







[/ame]
Sorry, the video sucks. I was having a hard time shooting it and keeping track of where it was on the track.. You would think with all them lights... :tongue:


----------



## videojimmy

very groovy bus, man


----------



## WesJY

frickin awesome!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Ride on....Ride on...........yeah were gona Riiiiiiiiiide on!*

U-Joe,

Get on the bus, the party bus and c'mon and party down baby. :hat:

Blink, Blink, Blinkity, Blink....AWESUM!! NoW tHaT iS sOmE fUn DrIvInG around the track Magic Bus man! Just one more lap...naw one more...again, again, again...just one more :woohoo:

There in the backdrop lurkes the Ghost Rider in his Hot Rod pulling over the Ding, Ding guy for a Bomb Pop & of coarse the US Goverment has to be leary of any vehicle that has Peace written on it so they pull out the big guns waiting for a riot. 

Bob...Very Groovy...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Great Bus. Looks like some hard partying going on inside! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Magic Bus, reminds me of an ol song. Just can't remember "Who" sung it??? Congrats on the completion!!! That's a lot of multi lighting. I like those wheels, got to get some...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

The wheels are available from a couple sources. Buds and RRR has 'em. Buds had them listed on the bay this past week, so he should still have them. Bob Beers might have a few more sets... They roll fairly true, and the tires got great grip! :thumbsup: Thanks for the good words guys. This one took forever to get right!!


----------



## tjd241

*Those sili's Joe?...*

Just wondering. Hot Rod size? nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

I honestly don't know for sure if they're sili's, Dave. They do stick pretty good for a truck tire. They are the same size as the hot rod wheels, so they should fit the 4 lug hot rod wheels. I believe buds listed the tires 12 pr for 11.00. I better order more before he sells out!! :lol:


----------



## kiwidave

1969 Sunoco Camaro Trans am racer! Traxs body, Patto's decals! More pics in my thread.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking great KD!!! Nice job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Another killer kd! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Go CHEVY!*

kiwi,

1969 Sunoco Camaro Trans am racer in CL Blue!! That is a classic man.

Bob...There is nothing like sitting behind the wheel of a Cowl Induction Chevy Hood...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

*Trans Am Camaro*

I recieved this car with a broken post and the other cracked. was going to do a chaparal camaro but then theres a lot of those already. soo. check out my purple people pleasing Trans Am Camaro.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool - diggin the strobe stripes.


----------



## Dragula

Panther pink 71 Hemi Cuda,repop of Mullis car.
Christian


----------



## bobhch

*Diggin' the ppp purple Camaro...*



plymouth71 said:


> I recieved this car with a broken post and the other cracked. was going to do a chaparal camaro but then theres a lot of those already. soo. check out my purple people pleasing Trans Am Camaro.


That is very nicely done up. Love the purple and white dashed stripes on it!

Bob...ppp...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Very nice save on the Camaro plymouth71, nice stance and cool decal work. Love the SS Camaro decals.
Also very nice work on the Panther pink Cuda. Some very nice detailing Dragula


----------



## Marty

Dragula said:


> Panther pink 71 Hemi Cuda,repop of Mullis car.
> Christian


That looks awesome!! Especially with the wheels you chose!!

Marty


----------



## Dragula

Thanks Kiwi and Marty. I have a bunch of orders to fill,but this car was a personal indulgence,I just had to do it.Marty,I have a sublime green,lemon twist,b5 blue and of course plum crazy purple and a spinnaker/ermine #2 white car done waiting for the windshields to dry.
Christian "Auroara Reproductions"


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice save on the camaro!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Great job on the cuda, Drag!!! Sweet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Can't go wrong with that Mopar! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad to see ya brought the Camaro back to life P71!!! I like that Camaro logo sticker too...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks smooth Drag, even in pink...RM


----------



## WesJY

Dragula said:


> Panther pink 71 Hemi Cuda,repop of Mullis car.
> Christian


nice cuda!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Marty

Dragula said:


> Thanks Kiwi and Marty. I have a bunch of orders to fill,but this car was a personal indulgence,I just had to do it.Marty,I have a sublime green,lemon twist,b5 blue and of course plum crazy purple and a spinnaker/ermine #2 white car done waiting for the windshields to dry.
> Christian "Auroara Reproductions"


I would be interested in the Plum Crazy and the SubLime!!

Marty


----------



## bobhch

*Mine but, not by me...*

Wes and Doba,

Thanks guys for the fun!

Wes had this HOOTERS SpOrTs cAr on the bay and I Swooooooooooooped it up. After winning the Auction Wes came back and told me he wasn't taking my money and would trade me for it. Well to late I had already sent Paypal...oh dang  We have since mad plans to do a few custom cars up for each other once the sun comes out enough for Phsssssssssssssssssshting.



















Doba sent me a care package with this Dodge Pickup piloted by an Alien Race Team member. This thing rocks and will fit right in with Area 51 on my layout ( I think Doba knew this already ). Also a bunch of these Alien paratroopers and a Hooters Semi rolled into Gretna on this run.




























You just never know what is going to happen around this place. 

Bob...Hooters & Faster than the speed of light...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOLOL Abduction Auto!!! It just don't get any better than this!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Great Lookin car P71...*



plymouth71 said:


> Purple people pleasing Trans Am Camaro.


Pleases purple people... and me too, and I'm not even a purple person!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## sethndaddy

I thank you all for posting awesome pics in this here thread, I feel like a lazy lima bean not getting pics up myself, but i'll try soon, promise.

Loving the purple myself..


----------



## roadrner

*finally......*

Well, it took long enough. Wrapped this Magnum up today.  rr


----------



## Marty

roadrner said:


> Well, it took long enough. Wrapped this Magnum up today.  rr


Now that is WAY FREAKIN' KOOL!!!

Marty


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Well worth waiting for!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Do you use the same type wrap as the big boys now use??? RM


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Do you use the same type wrap as the big boys now use??? RM


Doesn't everybody?  

:tongue: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Very nice Dodge RR!!!


----------



## WesJY

Nice dodge !!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Awesome job - want to try that one myself sometime!


----------



## videojimmy

she's a BEAUTY Roadrunner.. and real head turner!


----------



## Bill Hall

Looks like ya made good use of yer snow dayz.

Very nice!


----------



## bobhch

*now on the last lap as #44 takes the white flag...Zoooooooooom, Zoooooooooom, Zooooom*

rr,

Man that is a nice piece of Machinery there. Stocker #44 is looking Goooooooooooooooooood! 

Bob...Checker Flag Winner for sure...zilla


----------



## pshoe64

*Had Some Slot Cave Time...*

These were on the "need to finish" shelf....

-Paul

Some Wendell Scott's Rides




































Testing some peel and stick decals


----------



## roadrner

Nice ones pshoe! Especially like the Torinos. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe

nice work, shoe. That mustang came out real nice! The black with thin yellow pinstriping against the orange just really looks right. Those same decals would look good on a blue one too.


----------



## Bill Hall

Yeah... no kidden...cool stuff Shoe.

To bad the big boys couldnt take some ride height clues from your efforts.


----------



## bobhch

*Shoooop Shoooooooooop Shoooot the hoop de hoop...nice shooting Phssssssssssssst!!!!*

pshoe, 

These are great man...Gentlemen start your engines!

Vrooooooooom, Vrooooooooooom, Vroooooooooooooooooooooooom, Screeeeatch!! :woohoo:

Hey everyone Coach is gearing up for the H.O.H.T. Charity Auction. There is a thread for H.O.H.T. (Heart of Hobby Talk ) at the top of box stock collecting section. This is a sneek peek at one of the cars I have done up for it.










This started its life out as a Dash kit and then got sprayed Sub Lime Green last summer. Decals are by slotrod65 ( Phred). The StOmPeR & flying eyeball decals come off of his Willys decal sheet and the scallops are from his............um...scallop sheet. Rear Iron cross is a Rob decal.

Bob...rev on the redline...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

pshoe64 said:


> These were on the "need to finish" shelf....
> 
> -Paul
> 
> Some Wendell Scott's Rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing some peel and stick decals


Looking good in the neighborhood!!! I like those No.34 bodies!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave

1940 Woody with 1940 Coupe race car!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Kiwi's got a woody!! Kiwi's got a woody!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I was wondering when this was gonna show up!!! Nice job!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## bobhch

*Custom all the way...yeah baby!!*

Now this is some Limey Fantastic building going on here!! 

I remember seeing the start of this Woody in build up a while back Mr. Kiwi. 

BAM you did a great job of pulling this one off man! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...a little of this here and a little of that there...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

MOST impressive, KD.


----------



## bobhch

*2 Mullets are better than one...*

Finaly got my own set of Mullet & Mullet Light Beer trucks finished.

Win43 & Joez have the only other 2 sets of these.

They are all a little different so, no 2 are alike. :freak: :freak:





































Thanks to Joez for sending the 3 trailers that got made up for hauling some extra ICE on the road baby! 

Yeah Jerry, Joez & I "GOT ICE"...

Now I need to find 3 more trailers for a ML version as these little guys are KEWL!

Bob...Mullet Beer forever...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Those 2 are the s$$t!!!!

Mullet!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Win43 & Joez have the only other 2 sets of these.
> 
> They are all a little different so, no 2 are a Light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are cool :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## videojimmy

sweet! Love the pair... nice choices on the rims Bob.


----------



## slotnewbie69

man those are nice!like the ice wagon too!is it from the RRR coupe set?


----------



## bobhch

*Having some fun on a Sunday morning...*



slotnewbie69 said:


> man those are nice!like the ice wagon too!is it from the RRR coupe set?


Yep RRR ice wagon but, was sold seperatly.

Thanks guys for the compliments on the Mullet Beer trucks. It was a long time coming to get them done up finaly.
Just noticed that I forgot to paint the detail on the darker green Mullet Truck..doh! 
Guess I was in a hurry to get it done. lol :freak:

Here is a Tiny Twist that has been cooking up for a while now.

Woke up early this morning to Pretzel Down with some fingernail decals purchased from the Bay. 




























MicoSol sure helped suck these down on the curved edges.

Now to cut out some Rold Gold white decals (from Robs letter and # decal sheets).

Need to see if I have any yellow wheat decals? and putting some RRR gold steelies on this.

Bob...10 pretzel decals in all...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69

yer gonna get the munchies drivin that!how's las zillas coming along btw?


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Hey Bob, where are you getting these fingernail decals? I think you told me you found a girl on ebay who does them, right?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I believe this is the seller, grunge.. http://stores.ebay.com/NailExpressions


----------



## kiwidave

Beer and pretzels!!! Cool stuff Zilla!!! Very nice paint and decal work. The trailers are a great touch!


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> Bob...10 pretzel decals in all...zilla



See you didn't waste anytime trying to strip this one.  rr


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> See you didn't waste anytime trying to strip this one.  rr


rr,

Yeah but, don't tell Kiwi because, he thinks I painted it. lol 

Ooooooooooh yeah the green ones got paint. I was confused for a second or maybee two seconds. I'm back now...thanks Kiwi they were fun to make. It's all about the fun. 

grunge,

slotcarman came up with the right link of the bay a few post back.

Bob...Las Zillas is in a holding pattern right now slotnewbie...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69

well at least yer buildin cars!:thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Thanks Bob/SCM. Time to go browse for some decals...


----------



## roadrner

*May have to .....*

Picked up a couple of these from one of our HTBB members. Finally mounted one. Lowered the front post a little, added some RRR wheels on a AW chassis and put the two together. Still thinking about making this Aussie bod vintage stocker from the 70's. Reminds me of a Torino with the Mach1 twin scoop hood. May have to move her to the front of the line. Still some clean up on the bod, but nothing major. Great casting! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

This body looks Great and fits the chassis Great! Also the detail in the front is really nice too.

Bob...build on rr...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69

me likey!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice looking bod RR!!! I really like that car!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

While we are on the subject of Ford Falcons. Here's a XYGT Ford Falcon.


----------



## tjd241

*Nice one KD...*

:thumbsup::thumbsup: that's a deuce. nd


----------



## bobhch

Kewi,

Looks great in white with all the trim done up and decales!!

Bob...beep, beep Mother Trucker and get out of my way...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

*cool tjets*

A custom resin flamed pickup truck, Jagermeister, Nuther xmas trade car and skeleton driver Jaguar with Randy (Hillside)'s stripes.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great Ed!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:I can't wait to start putting scenery together for the next table... I just hope there is a next table!!


----------



## bobhch

Ed,

That is soooooooooooooo you man! What a Cool building for a layout. 

Bob...psycho rama dama ding dong great Dude...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

please go back and check out my post from 3 posts ago, i posted a clearer picture.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking much better Ed!!! I can see clearly now!!! Hope you sent Joez camera back to him,  Looks like the stripes worked out for you on the Jag. I like yellow!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## swflyboy

GREAT JOB ED!!! Did you buy decals or design them yourself?


----------



## roadrner

kiwidave said:


> While we are on the subject of Ford Falcons. Here's a XYGT Ford Falcon.


So that's what they're supposed to look like. Had mine in the body shop and then to the paint booth for a coat of primer. Need to get back on them. Still looking at some vintage Grand National pix to come up with a scheme to lay on these things.  rr


----------



## swflyboy

kiwidave said:


> While we are on the subject of Ford Falcons. Here's a XYGT Ford Falcon.


Just curious Kiwi, where did your body come from:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

yeah... she's a beauty!


----------



## kiwidave

Here ya go RR!

http://www.falcongtclubnsw.com/clubCars/xy/RobsUltraWhiteXYGT.jpg

http://www.falcongtclubnsw.com/clubCars/xy.html


----------



## roadrner

kiwidave said:


> Here ya go RR!
> 
> http://www.falcongtclubnsw.com/clubCars/xy/RobsUltraWhiteXYGT.jpg


Hey that one has Vincent's wheels! :dude: rr


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> please go back and check out my post from 3 posts ago, i posted a clearer picture.


Ed,

Hope you don't mind but, I blew up your picture. 

It distorted it just a bit but, I wanted to see these things bigger!!










Those are a nice bunch of slots man!! Great to see your style back on HT in large numbers. 

You are one of the people here that I enjoy bouncing off ideas with. :thumbsup:

Black with Pink flames...yeah that is totaly a Sethndaddy build!! Am a big fan of Ghias also. These all look Kewl...Sweet Ed builds of HT!!

Bob...yes this picture is MUCH better...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

That's a really nice flame job on the Ford truck and it's ahead of those cool Euro racers!!! They look like some good opposition for my Mini? More pics in my thread.


----------



## bobhch

*It's custom build time in New Zealand baby!!*

kiwi that is a real sharp RED ( the best color ever! ) Mini! Those Headlights and trim detail realy make this thing look Great. The white top and rims pull it together.

Well I guess I can show my 5 builds here now also.














































Well now it is bunny time so, off I go for some Wabbit Horror build time.

Bob...here little bunny bunny...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69

love that gulf ghia!those busses look greay,bob.


----------



## kiwidave

Cheers Zilla. Those are some very well done builds. I have been looking at the Ghia body I have here wondering what to do with it??? I like #5 ang the Gulf colors. And Coke is it!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Bob .. VW.. Zilla, what Great builds & paint, plus getting thirsty! :thumbsup: X 5 !! The number 5 is a real Hot Dog. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

You're on a ghia frenzy Bob!!!! Awesome X 3!!!! And the pair of Coke VW buses are over the top!!! SWEET X5!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


Ya done good Bob...looks like you found some slottime...zilla, you done real good!!!: 2 :thumbsup: X 5 = Fantastic...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sorry Big Daddy!!! I thought I said something about your cars... I must have backed out instaed of hitting post. Doh!!

Nice bunch of cars!!! The pink/black pick up is sweet!!! Who makes the body?? The ghia is cool, and are those Claus bodies I see??? :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

I got the pickup on ebay awhile back, don't know who cast it, the ghia is AW, the Jag is original and yup, the other 2 are Clausmobiles.


----------



## roadrner

Here's the few I've been tinkering on the past month or so. Things have been a little slow in the shop. With all the snow and all.  

Will be sending them off to the detail booth later today. Hopefully they'll be ready for delivery in the next week.  

Enjoy! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> Bob...here little bunny bunny...zilla


 
Man I like them all but this one in particular I think is _Brilliant_! Looks like it should be a Coke promo item or something.

_(I still am a Pepsi-man, man)_


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Sometimes over the top, but sometimes perfect commercial appeal...*

You know, BZ, you may not feel right about selling your customs, but I think you'd be doing a dis-service to Coke drinkers by not putting a few of those red/white combos together and listing them on the bay. I think they'd make quite a few slot dollars for you. Just don't make too many or the lawyers will be knocking at the door with a cease and desist on you. By the way,_* is*_ a Red, White and Blue Pepsi version in the works??? :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah the smell of fresh paint early in the morning....Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah*



roadrner said:


> Here's the few I've been tinkering on the past month or so. Things have been a little slow in the shop. With all the snow and all.
> 
> Will be sending them off to the detail booth later today. Hopefully they'll be ready for delivery in the next week.
> 
> Enjoy! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


I love seeing slots on sticks in fresh paint! Some really Kewl cars rr. Aaaaaaaaaaaaah painting is such fun. 

Thanks guys on the Coke VW compliments. I found these COLA bottles in a store that sold cake toppers but, that was so long ago that my mind can't remeber who, what, when or where...dang it. 

Did alot of searches and so far this is the only one that looks like what I had but, not exactly. Shipping for this item was to much for my blood. OUCH!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-50s-Bas...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2303b02a57

Then I found this one and it seems to be a little more reasonable & their "me" page says the consider offers on larger orders! Hmmmmmmmmmmmm these seem to be the right size? If I am reading this right they are 1 1/2" long and that should be about right.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Vintage-COCA-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a001c2e24

I could try to mold the last one of mine with some "CLEARCAST" and some transparent green dye? Hmmmmmmmm so much thought over a little Soda Bottle. lol 

Used my last Coca Cola decals on these 2 trucks. It was a decal sheet that had 1/24th Contingency sponsors on it. I could order some Coke and Pepsi decals from Patos as I know they have a bunch of choices...Hmmmmmmmmmmmm or could just work on my layout or a different bunch of cars? Only the Shadow Knows...anyone wanting to make your own Coke or Pepsi truck feel free to do so, as you won't be a copy cat but, more like a save me the trouble of ding it Cool Cat.

Always buy in large quanities but this time there must have only been this one set available? There were 3 Cola bottles, a french fry package with fries and something else? The Cola bottles had little tootpick like things molded in the base to stick into a cake for a 50s Soda Shop theme. May have to search Pay Bay to try and find more.

Used my hand mandrill to drill a very small hole in the middle of this bottle half way up ( you can't realy see it )
and then put a white plastic coated thermostat wire piece with superglue to post this into the top with a hole drilled in the top also. I also carefully put a fine line of superglue under the bottle to secure it also. Now that I think of it afterwards it would have been better to use to post ( double post ) to secure the bottle down but, I think it is pretty darn secure as it is now.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Pepsi...I do have one bottle left. Great Idea slotcarman. Will have to check my decal supply to see If there are any Pepsi decals in my collection. I could try the Hilltop snip the plastic wrapper off of the plastic POP bottle trick.

Bob...Snap, Crackle, POP...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69

how bout a lola sponsored rc cola?


----------



## bobhch

*This one was pretty much done when I got it...*



slotnewbie69 said:


> how bout a lola sponsored rc cola?


Hmmmmmmm that is a Fantastic idea! Great thinking slotnewbie...

Well I picked this Orange painted TYCO Hot Rod from my good buddy Wes several months ago & decided to give it a Hilltop twist like that orange 55 Chevy he did up for me with Rat Fink.



















I let this one sit for a while in case there was anything else that came to mind to add to it. Nope...Cheeseburger was removed from R.F.s hand, Gold trim added and Bam...totaly RAT FINK!

Bob...you just have to know when enough is enough...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


Very cool Bob...I like the way you think...zilla. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RF looks natural, clutching onto the windshiled frame. You should have bought a case of those Rat Finks!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm kicking myself for not grabbing a bunch of them RFs too, and when I finally went to grab some, they were GONE!  I have the one BZ sent me waiting for the right home, but I would be more apt to use him if I had access to more. (not asking Bob, so you keep what you got and keep doing what you're doing!) I wish they'd get more in. They said they were back ordered when I asked them, and I check the website occasionally to see if more surfaced, but no luck so far...


----------



## kiwidave

Lola cola,cola lola!! The orange Hot Rod is awesome. Great finish! Will look cool parked next to the 55. Nice,nice set of cars!!


----------



## roadrner

*Finished the easy one.....*

Finally wrapped up the Cuda.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

A work of art, RR!!! I have yet to got sublime green in my collection! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

*A step closer....*

Finished up the paint schemes and BMF today. Added a couple clearcoats now waiting to add the stripes between the colors, misc details and decals. Hope to finish in the next couple of days or this weekend. Enjoy!  rr


----------



## WesJY

RR - looking good so far!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

RR has been busy!!! I like that red/white, black hooded, 3 toned machine :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice work on the Cuda too, especailly those side stripes!!! RM


----------



## tjd241

*Good as gold...*

... if I had to pick one.. it'd be the gold. Although like potato chips,, it would be hard to have just one ... nd

oh yeah btw, nice KG's ya did there BOB...did a Gulf version....Zilla. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

rr,

You done good on these Dude!! I love all the detail you put into these cars! The paint jobs are Awesum. You masked them off just right and foiled up the front and rears to give them that over the top detail. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Great color choices...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looked at them again, and there is NO DOUBT!!! This is no easy masking job!!!!! Double awesome, RR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

RR the Cuda is very nice! Sublime green is perfect! The Falcons look excellent. They are one of my all time fav cars. Foil work looks great, I must try that! I am inspired to pull my Falcon project out and get some more done!! Again, very nice work all round.


----------



## slotnewbie69

bobhch said:


> Hmmmmmmm that is a Fantastic idea! Great thinking slotnewbie...
> 
> Well I picked this Orange painted TYCO Hot Rod from my good buddy Wes several months ago & decided to give it a Hilltop twist like that orange 55 Chevy he did up for me with Rat Fink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let this one sit for a while in case there was anything else that came to mind to add to it. Nope...Cheeseburger was removed from R.F.s hand, Gold trim added and Bam...totaly RAT FINK!
> 
> Bob...you just have to know when enough is enough...zilla


this thing rocks!where did the brass wheels come from,btw??


----------



## bobhch

*Brass rims...*



slotnewbie69 said:


> this thing rocks!where did the brass wheels come from,btw??


slotnewbie69,

Dude sorry but, I can't remember the guys name?  He joined HT after I picked up some other rims for TYCOs on the bay and told him about us. Then picked these up off the bay many Months ago. Not sure if he is still making these to sell or not? Wes may know as he got some of them also?

Still have a set just like this for a TYCO PRO chassis in Aluminum waiting for a Trick Truck project. 

Bob...search TYCO RIMS on the bay for a few weeks?...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69

thanks bob!i like tyco pro myself,so of course i was curious.they really look great on that brass chassis!are the buttons an issue on your track?i always had problems with mine,so i am building one with braids,so i can run it on a coppertaped routed track.


----------



## bobhch

*The instalation was a snap...rears came mounted w/gear already!!*



slotnewbie69 said:


> thanks bob!i like tyco pro myself,so of course i was curious.they really look great on that brass chassis!are the buttons an issue on your track?i always had problems with mine,so i am building one with braids,so i can run it on a coppertaped routed track.


Nope the buttons don't bother this runner on my TOMY track but, that could vary from car to car I guess also. I just got lucky with this one! :hat:

Bob...this car will have to try a routed track someday...zilla


----------



## roadrner

*A wrap.....*

Finished up that Aussie Falcon in a vintage Grand National scheme. Take a look.  rr


----------



## XracerHO

RR, Great looking Falcons & very nice Grand National scheme!! Nice work on the Cuda too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang nice striping job RR!!!! Is that the fingernail stripe stuff?? I have a couple rolls I have yet to try. Super nice!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

scm,
Yes, picked up a bunch of that nail stuff. It works great on HO scale and generally cheap. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Tanduay

That is sharp!!!.. Real nice job all the way around.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Gotta love a 2 toner!!! I like that thin striping!!! Nice work with the foil too!!! RM


----------



## Tanduay

roadrner said:


> scm,
> Yes, picked up a bunch of that nail stuff. It works great on HO scale and generally cheap. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


I picked up a bunch of it too. Going to play around with it a bit and see how larger pieces contour over a body. Experimental time.


----------



## WesJY

slotnewbie69 said:


> thanks bob!i like tyco pro myself,so of course i was curious.they really look great on that brass chassis!are the buttons an issue on your track?i always had problems with mine,so i am building one with braids,so i can run it on a coppertaped routed track.


umm i cannot remember his name. i remember that he said he lost his job and move on.. i havent seen him on bay for a while. he did awesome job on those wheels. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

RR - awesome job on that #55 car! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Very,very nice RR! Excellent detail work. These Falcons were our answer to the Mustang downunder and used the same running gear(302/351) as the Mustangs. A really nice muscle car.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Is this topic really at 164 pages?! Holy Moley!


----------



## bobhch

*Love it...*



WesJY said:


> RR - awesome job on that #55 car! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Came in here late so, will just say what Wes said and add GREAT!

Bob...love this car rr...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

2004 (I think?) Mustang. More pics in my thread!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

kiwidave said:


> 2004 (I think?) Mustang. More pics in my thread!


it's an 05


----------



## kiwidave

Cheers Bruce. My memory sucks!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Now that looks real....real Cool*



kiwidave said:


> Cheers Bruce. My memory sucks!!!!


What memory? :freak:

Yeah that Mustang-a-go,go is Neat-o-o-o Yeah! :thumbsup:

Your stripes realy kicked this bad boy into the real looking world of slot car builds....Sweet!

Bob...I can almost here this ho Rustang rusting already...zilla


----------



## roadrner

kd,
Looks great from my end, good color combo! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy

sweet 'stang! Great choice of colors.


----------



## sethndaddy

a few bad dawg and original tow trucks. Bruce's trucks are the 2 red/white ones and the brown one in the front of the pack.


----------



## slotcarman12078

You planning on a bunch of mishaps, or do ya just like being really prepared??? :lol: Nice bunch of trucks, Ed!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

there is NOTHING like running 2 towtrucks a dump truck and an original ice cream truck against each other........probably my favorite race of all time.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

sethndaddy said:


> a few bad dawg and original tow trucks. Bruce's trucks are the 2 red/white ones and the brown one in the front of the pack.


Boy they look sweet ! If you don't mind I'd like that picture on the site and on the page for the tow trucks themselves.


----------



## sethndaddy

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Boy they look sweet ! If you don't mind I'd like that picture on the site and on the page for the tow trucks themselves.


i WOULD BE PROUD AS HELL, YOU CAN EVEN TRIM OUT THE OTHER TRUCKS IF YOU WANT.


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> there is NOTHING like running 2 towtrucks a dump truck and an original ice cream truck against each other........probably my favorite race of all time.


Try it with spongeez Ed!


----------



## videojimmy

looks like another masterpiece in the making Bill!


----------



## Marty

sethndaddy said:


> a few bad dawg and original tow trucks. Bruce's trucks are the 2 red/white ones and the brown one in the front of the pack.


Maybe we should start calling you 'Mater.

Marty


----------



## roadrner

That's alot of Tow trux. Look great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotnewbie69

nice stuff everyone.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*something new with tow trucks*

Like I don't have enough to do I am working on releasing a few at a time of clear and translucent Tow trucks , Batmobiles , green hornets , porsche 911 and the porsche 911 rsr t-jets I make . I'm pouring the new molds as we write so next week I'll try to get some pictures up on my bad dawg release post .


----------



## Marty

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Like I don't have enough to do I am working on releasing a few at a time of clear and translucent Tow trucks , Batmobiles , green hornets , porsche 911 and the porsche 911 rsr t-jets I make . I'm pouring the new molds as we write so next week I'll try to get some pictures up on my bad dawg release post .


Put me down for a clear Batmobile and Green Hornet!!

BTW - Did you recieve the P/S Javelin?

Marty


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> You planning on a bunch of mishaps, or do ya just like being really prepared??? :lol: Nice bunch of trucks, Ed!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


LOL slotcarman

I can almost see it now. Ed has a long straight away with an ho scale brick wall at the end. Smash...hey we need another tow truck down here.

Nice lot of trucks Mr.Sethndaddy-O

Bob...no need for an Anbulance as the drivers all turn into Zoombies...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

If this Nova needs a tow I know who to call!! More pics in my thread.


----------



## a-fordable

you are a bad man DAVE, in a good way!--that is one Bosa-NOVA,,sorry Dave that's before your time-translated --nice car!--LOL


----------



## bobhch

kiwi you built a Nova that any true Hot Rod nut around the world would jump at the chance to turn the key and stomp on that big Mooneyes Chrome barefoot gas pedal....brakes are for loosers Vrooooooooom, vroooOOOOOM, VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM, SCREEEEEEATCH!

Bob...Novas are one of the best uses of Metal (resin in this case)...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

the Boss A Nova..ir right on!


----------



## kiwidave

Unfinished Super G+ powered Willys project!


----------



## slotcarman12078

The nova looks great, but that Willysin black primer looks downright mean!!! Them wheels look right at home on it too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Kd,
Another great one! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

Looks Black and Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat! BZ


----------



## bobhch

It's nice to get outside again so, I snapped these pictures under the sun today.

















Had to snip the HOOTERS decal to get it to fit. 
There is a Tan & also a brown HOOTERS pullback VW Baja bug painted up waiting for decals now. 
The JL pullbacks are great as you can put whatever spare rim on the roof you want easily.

Bob...bugs have wings too...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Looks good even with the snipped decal! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Looks good even with the snipped decal! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Thanks rr.

I don't do many crossword puzzles but, this sure reminded me of one.

Bob...HOOT
..............E
..............R
..............S...zilla


----------



## WesJY

BOB !! i missed this one!! one sweet hooters!!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great job Bob...I can make it fit...Zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


That's a Hoot...er's Bob...just making do...zilla!!! I likes that orange flavor...RM


----------



## roadrner

*Out of the booth.....*

Here's two more of Greg's Aussie Falcon bodies out of the paint booth and setting up for the detail shop. Next some pin stripes and decals and a couple of coats of Future.  rr


----------



## WesJY

RR - sweet paint jobs man!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some good looking color work!!! Like the break line. Be sure and post the finals!!! I like this body style, reminds me of a Dodge Duster/Demon...RM


----------



## bearsox

*Love the paint scheme on each ! Stinger series cars for sure . Great job !

Bear :wave:*


----------



## bobhch

*My Pretzel Delivery truck...*

rr,

Love to see KOOL painted up cars on sticks!!
Those Falcons are real neat painted up like that and
When yer' Falcons get all done they are going to look AWESUM Dude! I Picked up a couple from Greg last week also....oh boy!

Well here is my Pretzel truck all done now. 
Thanks Jerry for these sweet Chevy Rallye Rims man!
When Win found out I had never had any of these before he decided to stick a couple sets in a package to Nebraska. What a guy! 










The "Since 1917" on the doors was done with some of Robs decals in 2 different sizes. 
There are more than 30 decals on this thing. It was fun to do. 
Just didn't do it all in one setting as not to frazzle my brain you know. :freak:


















Our computer is still under attack and am realy getting tired of fighting off the pop ups. 

Bob...Have a few more Hooters vehicles to finish up next...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Bob - By looking at it makes me hungary!! :thumbsup: 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Real nice work Zilla. Wheels look great. And ya just can't not like anything with Hooters!! Cool bug!
RR the Falcons are going to look great! Going to pull my one out of the "to do" box now!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang Bob...Pretzels and Coke...Zilla!!! That suburban came out cool!!! Is it snack time yet??? :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

RR, them Falcons look sweet!! I have to snag one of them one of these days!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Bob, Great work on the Suburban & the Bug!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Sensing a theme ,here, food!! Can sympathize on the decal issue, nice job.

RR, Great looking Falcons!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> rr,


Since 1917, Didn't know you were that old Bob...you been using a highschool picture all this time...zilla. Hope you have many more years of building  Nice work on the panel too, with those cool wheels!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy

the problem with pretzel trucks is you can't have just one


----------



## Bill Hall

videojimmy said:


> the problem with pretzel trucks is you can't have just one


Hahahahahaha!

Hey Zilla....how about a tragic wreck with Mullet Beer and Roll Gold Pretzels...of course we must consume all cargo!

So it wont spoil...of course


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> Hahahahahaha!
> 
> Hey Zilla....how about a tragic wreck with Mullet Beer and Roll Gold Pretzels...of course we must consume all cargo!
> 
> So it wont spoil...of course


LOL....CRASH.................hEY what are you guys doing? :hat: :hat: :hat:

If I win the Lottery I am going to make a real 1/1 Mullet Beer truck and travel the WORLD visiting everyone on HT. Well jut the ones that don't have restraining orders against me...hahahahhahahahaha :freak:

Oooooh and buy a Hooters Franchise too!! Note to Employees: When you see me walk in the door put down 50 Hot Wings right away and bring me a drink! 

Bob...Jimmy you are sooooo right (1,2,3,4....???)...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Hey, I hardly ever put anything on here!!*

So it's about time i did!!! 




























Thanks for the challenge CJ!!! It sure drove my nugget into overdrive to think out the whole project! :tongue:


----------



## CJ53

Joe...
that is exactly what I wanted to see,,, when I tossed up the friendly challenge..... push the envelope,,something different on a old idea... Way to Ramp it up... :thumbsup: 

NEXT??

CJ


----------



## grungerockjeepe

WOW!!! Nice willys!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>




I'm liking this!!! Nice work Sltman :thumbsup::thumbsup: The lights are just like icecream on top of some hot peach cobler, yum yum!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*From landscape to slot car builds....bizy, bizy, bizzzzy*

Hey, Hey, Hey slotcarman,

You might not put up a lot of pics of slot car projects but, WOW when you do!!! 

Naw this is more like a double package of Cotton Candy Randy. I don't need to say what makes this Willys so Awesum as it is self telling. 

Bob...Joe builds the slot car that does it all...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome build!!


----------



## WesJY

Joe - all i can say is ... THAT's ONE BAD A$$ WILLLLLLYYYYYYYYY!!!! wwwhhhoooo! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think I done took a little bit too much off them head lights when I was grinding them down.. The went kerplooey on the first lap.  Back to the drawing board!! Hey, at least my hinge makes for easy removal!! :lol:


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

Sltman, One Awesome Willy's Flip Nose then it you put it over the top with the LED lights front & rear!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Awesome build! ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Zowee!

That's ultra cool Joe!


----------



## videojimmy

one cool Willy's! Amazing workmanship!


----------



## bearsox

I'm a tad slow to look around at times but finally got to look in here and wowza i'm lovin the Willies ! Great work down the line and way to meet a challenge . Thanks for sharing !

Bear :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

2 cool beater customs tearing it up on Seth's monster Highway.

the Toronado is staying in my heard, the vette is already on fleabay.


----------



## slotcarman12078

They look great Ed!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:You get that RR Xing working right yet??


----------



## sethndaddy

not really, so we just put an engine on it and let it fly around on its own.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Bummer..  I still think it's a weight issue. Throw some more weight in them train cars!! :lol:


----------



## sethndaddy

slotcarman12078 said:


> Bummer..  I still think it's a weight issue. Throw some more weight in them train cars!! :lol:


I just may, only problem is "guests" seem to get a kick out of railing a train


----------



## kiwidave

Willys pick up truck!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like it KD!!! Sweet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

That turned out really nice KD. Like the wood accent in the back. Nice departure from the drag car look. Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice truck Kiwi! What is that color of green!

Must have some!


----------



## roadrner

*Finally...........*

Can't believe how long it's been getting these wrapped up. Had some time this past week to get down in the cave and get some therapy. Enjoy!  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Darn it RR!! Now I have to get some of them Falcons!! Absolutely flawless 2 tones BMF and decal work!!! Hot dang!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

roadrner said:


> Enjoy!  rr


Dubble R made one of these Fancy Falconio's for me too... Great bodies... but the flawless work is what grabbed me. Tri-color... neat striping... decals... the total package.

I take it you are diggin this body OFD ?? ... I know I am. 

Ujoe... Nice Firefly there

KD... wtg on the William Carry All

Thumbs all around.... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## roadrner

tjd241 said:


> I take it you are diggin this body OFD ?? ... I know I am.
> 
> Ujoe... Nice Firefly there
> 
> KD... wtg on the William Carry All
> 
> Thumbs all around.... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


nd,
Yes, great body from Greg. Just need to work the lexan glass a little.
Well worth the effort!  rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roadrner said:


> Had some time this past week to get down in the cave and get some therapy.


That's some fantastic therapy work RR :thumbsup::thumbsup: Love the 2 tone techniquing sessions you attended!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave

"Down under" muscle cars! The 1:1 Falcons used the same running gear as the Mustangs from the same period. Very successful race cars as well. Great to see! Real nice work and detailing. I ditched the lexan glass and got a diecast glass for the one I'm doing RR!


----------



## slotnewbie69

*vettes in red*

hope ya like these!carrera and a tycopro


----------



## slotnewbie69

*race truck build*

here's a die cast truck i am making into a race truck out of for fun.parma 16D motor,styrene bed for now,stock wheels that came on the truck.maisto rc car chassis,and a parma guide keel.evn kept the dualies,for fun


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great job on the vettes, and the KW too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotnewbie69 said:


>


That's a cool pair Newbie, nice!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

thanks randy.i have been meaning to paint the tycopro for ages,so it was fun,and i am doing the little one up with braids,so both scales can run together!i only painted the body,after stripping all the chrome,roof,and interior.took alot of dismantling,but well worth the effort i think.


----------



## WesJY

i like what you did to corvettes!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotnewbie69

thansk wes,it was nice to have a big car with lots of detail.


----------



## slotto

Nice job on the Willys!


----------



## kiwidave

1970 Chevelle Pro mod. More pics in my thread.


----------



## slotto

Nice V-Dub!
- page 105


----------



## slotnewbie69

nice job on the hooters pro mod dave!bet Bob ...you can necer have enough hooter's cars...Zilla is drooling all over his keyboard!


----------



## bobhch

*Oooooooooooooooh man!!!!*



kiwidave said:


> 1970 Chevelle Pro mod. More pics in my thread.


Newbie is right...Droooooooooooooooling man! Wow that is a great Hooters Pro Mod!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Nice little and big red Vettes by the way newbie....Kewl Beans on that pair!!

Roadrunner those Falcons look great finished up in 2-tone and decals!!

Bob...Need a new puter soon...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

what a cool looking car!


----------



## slotnewbie69

hey bob.thanks for the props!knew you'd love kiwi"s awesome hooter's pro mod for sure!you guys rock!


----------



## roadrner

KD, 
One KA Chevelle! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## roadrner

Here are a couple working their way through the detail shop.  rr


----------



## resinmonger

*SWEET!*

Is #15 an Alpha Slot body?


----------



## bobhch

resinmonger said:


> *SWEET!*
> 
> Is #15 an Alpha Slot body?


Hey Russ it sure seems like it to me & looks like it has a chassis that is going to make it fly around the track too.

Can't wait to see this Mercury done up with some decals rr style.

Bob...gotta love 2-fers...zilla


----------



## roadrner

resin...,
Yes one of Alpha slots bods! Has some great bods! :thumbsup:

Still deciding in the livery for the T-Bird stocker. Especially with that puke green color I used.  Well, the can was sitting there and.......

Hope to wrap her up this afternoon. rr


----------



## bobhch

T-Bird not Mercury....Doh

Bob...I'm embarased...zilla


----------



## roadrner

*A wrap...*

Kicked the T-Bird out of the shop tonight. Enjoy. :devil: rr


----------



## bobhch

SUBWAY....Perfect sponsor for that T-Bird! That is a cool stocker rr.

Bob...1 Meatball footlong on wheat with peper jack& red onion please...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL!!! I knew when those colors showed up on that T bird you knew exactly where you were going with it!!! Sweet job RR!!!! She's a beauty!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

For the love of GOD !! why is everyone making P.O.S FORDS and CHEVYS???????? come on!! where is MOPAR!!!! LOL!!

RR - by looking at your car it makes me hungary for foot long cold cut!!

Wes


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> For the love of GOD !! why is everyone making P.O.S FORDS and CHEVYS???????? come on!! where is MOPAR!!!! LOL!!
> 
> RR - by looking at your car it makes me hungary for foot long cold cut!!
> 
> Wes


 
Wes,
Variety. Plus I ran out of MOPAR projects for the time being. OOPs, I do have a six pack of Bruce's Magnums around here somewhere. They'll have to wait until I return from a mini vaction this week. Bye!  

Gonna take the notebook, maybe find a wifi hotspot at one of the neighbors down there. :devil: rr


----------



## kiwidave

That subway car is outstanding in lots of ways!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WesJY said:


> For the love of GOD !! why is everyone making P.O.S FORDS and CHEVYS???????? come on!! where is MOPAR!!!! LOL!!
> Wes


Someday you'll understand Wes. We get wiser as we get older...
Great looking Subway Bird RR :thumbsup::thumbsup: I like these 2 tone conversions. I see you got those stripes working!!! Carl Edwards would be glad to drive that one!!!...RM


----------



## WesJY

RR and Randy - LOL.. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*A little Hooters & Mooneyes fun...*

Horay! Just got back from Best Buy and picked up a External Floppy Disc Drive for our new Computer tower.

Now I can take pictures with my Sony Mavica again!!

Now just need to re-install my Adobe Art program next and all will be well in my Low Tech world.

Here is a Ferrari Hooters car I made a little while back. Sure there may be those that don't like the fact that this Livery never exsisted but, on my layout it runs so, hope you Sponsor correct guys get shivers up your spine on this one. LOL Take a Chill Pill would yah...This is Customs not Exacts. 




























Fletcher our 6 year old likes Mooneyes and has taken his Hobbytalk name now as Fletcher...zilla. 

Fletcher wanted to build another slot car with Dad last week & this Dash pre-painted body was a good one to do together.

The Mooneyes Decals are the type you cut out and set on the object you want them applied on.

Then you put a special tissue over that and rub with a wooden paint brush end all over it to make it adhear to the surface. Then just peel the clear plastic away from the decal.

Then I used some of Robs individual letter decals and put F...Zilla on the back like Fletcher wanted. A final Dip in our tub of Future for about 35 seconds with Poster putty holding it on the end of a pencil finished it off.

It was cool to here Fletcher ask to have Iron Crosses put on this. Man I don't know where he gets these crazy ideas in his head.  Soon he will be doing the Wes red paint job with black Iron Crosses....that is one of my favorite color schemes of all. 




























Both of these slots have been a blast to drive around our track & have a B...Zilla Mooneyes in a different color painted body in the works to race side by side with F...zilla. 

Bob...Hey Fletcher want to race...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

F***ZILLA - aaaaaaaaahahahahaha. Both are looking KOOL****zilla!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

roadrner said:


> Kicked the T-Bird out of the shop tonight. Enjoy. :devil: rr


Excellent T-Bird RR! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Hooters Ferrari
is on the track
Livery cops gonna
give you no slack

Oh no
some minds are gonna blow
Go Go Bob Zilla
NASCAR
has a new Hooters car
Go Go Bob Zilla

:freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Here is a Ferrari Hooters car I made a little while back. Sure there may be those that don't like the fact that this Livery never exsisted but, on my layout it runs so, hope you Sponsor correct guys get shivers up your spine on this one. LOL Take a Chill Pill would yah...This is Customs not Exacts.





Uh, These are toys!!! I likes it myself!!! Most all of my stuff is make believe liveries...Colors look good together :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


Uh Bob, You might want to re-think this one!!!  RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hooters Ferrari? No way!!!  I'm working on a Pepto Bismol Shadow this week!!! If the wings are too spicy, I'll have the remedy!! :tongue:

Way to go Fletcher!!! Your mini me is getting really good Bob!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Tanks alot...*

Fletcher says thanks for all the comments.  (Fletcher likes smily faces) 

Bob...Dad-e-o...zilla & Fletcher...Son-e-o...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

roadrner said:


> Kicked the T-Bird out of the shop tonight. Enjoy. :devil: rr












Is this a resin car?


----------



## WesJY

i like them both!!! awesome!!

Wes


----------



## yankee_3b

bobhch said:


> Here is a Ferrari Hooters car I made a little while back. Sure there may be those that don't like the fact that this Livery never exsisted but, on my layout it runs so, hope you Sponsor correct guys get shivers up your spine on this one. LOL Take a Chill Pill would yah...This is Customs not Exacts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had your imagination we wouldn't be painting "Exacts" I love it! I thought 2-colors were tough, but a 4-color combo, wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*From Sand to Band...*

Thanks Yankee,

I am just using the MAD mind that I've had since birth. Imagination is great and this Monkees Band Van does make it around our track. Had to do a trial run to get that skull holding arm in where it needs to be to miss the gaurdrail and landscape. 





































This whole thing started with the idea of a Monkees Sandvan & then BAM! It hit me that with some white on a paintbrush the "S" could be made into a "B" for a nice "Band Van" touch. Thanks AW for bringing this one back!

The red stripes are from my Pactra stripe rolls ( about 6 different widths & come in many colors in a clear tube at your local Hobby Store ), the gold stripes are Automotive ones like Hilltop uses (he is the master stripe user of all time), the flames are Robs and worked perfect with this color combo, Monkees decals are Futured Patos decals ( it took several decal tries before I got ones that didn't mess up  ), Rear tires are PVTs, front are original wide AFX NOS right out of the package (didn't realize that they say Good~Year on that skinney front edge...WOW), The Ape holding the skull is a cut up Clix figure, the musical notes are from a fingernail decal maker off the bay, "Rock 'n' roll" decal is by Phred and was painted Red by me last year.

Bob...You can never have enough Sand Vans...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Absolutely amazing transformation, B.Z.!! That is slicker than slick!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Now, does he have a stash the bananas in the back or what??? :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*Banana dama ding dong...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Absolutely amazing transformation, B.Z.!! That is slicker than slick!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Now, does he have a stash the bananas in the back or what??? :lol:


LOL...BANANA stash :lol:

I was wondering if I could get bananas incorporated into this Monkees Sand Van & now you got me thinking U-Joe. Maybee wittle some bananas from some styrene plastic and sand them down & paint em' Hilltop yellow. Then have them sticking out the rear windows...Hmmmmmm Yeah that would step this build up for sure...I'll do it!!!

Just typing "HILLTOP YELLOW" has now sprung a new idea in my head now. Jasper Powered Banana sand van. I have a yellow Sand Van painted up & was wondering what to do with it. Gotta find another Monkey now...Eeeeeeew, Eeeeeeew, AAAAAHH AAAAAAAAH, OOOOOH, OOOOOOOH :freak: Crazy Monkey builds here we come!!

Bob...thought I was done with this but, Noooooooooooooo...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Good fun stuff Zilla! Love the Fletcher mobile!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

People say you like to monkey around . . .


----------



## resinmonger

There sure is a lot of monkey business going on in this thread... :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

BOB!! Love your monkey mobile!!! LOL!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy

Great Monkeemobile Bob. So much endless creativity comes out of you, I don't know where you get it.


----------



## XracerHO

Hey, Hey Were the Monkees!! Bob, you have a different idea for the Band - Great Monkees Band Van!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Marty

resinmonger said:


> There sure is a lot of monkey business going on in this thread... :thumbsup:


Everybody's got something to hide except for me and my monkee.

Marty


----------



## slotnewbie69

Nice One Bob!


----------



## bobhch

*Hobby Talk...Dats where...*



sethndaddy said:


> Great Monkeemobile Bob. So much endless creativity comes out of you, I don't know where you get it.


Ed,

Hey man you can take partial credit for this one. Remeber that Life Like scenery shortened Monkees bus you did up in red? I picked it up off the bay from you a long time ago. It is sitting on my work bench right now.










After getting that shorty bus, I just had to find those Monkees Decals. Patos Place was told to me by someone (maybee you Ed) here on HobbyTalk? Heck you even had the original style Aurora "Rock'n'roll" yellow striped decal on the back of the bus too. 

I have said this before and will say it again. If anyone wants to use any ideas from any builds of mine and put a twist on it that is O.K. with me. After all it is all about having that NEW slot car that makes it fun. 

Bob...Dats where I get it ( we are family! )...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
You are the King of Sand or Band Vans! You must have cornered the market of those AWs. Another great looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Nice buggy!


----------



## kiwidave

Oldsmobile 442.


----------



## tjd241

*Nice one KD...*

VERY clean build... Olds 442 and looks near dead-on accurate top to bottom. Details please?? Body/decals/etc... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Nice Olds Kiwi!


----------



## bobhch

kiwidave said:


> Oldsmobile 442.


Now that is a sharp Olds 442! All the time you put into this one sure paid off for you as it is a Sweet Ride man!

Bob...Nice jet powered Olds...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Super sweet job KD!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I wish the Mead Bros were back in action!!! I missed this one!


----------



## swflyboy

Very sharp Olds Kiwi! And nice Buggy and Bus as well Bob!

Kiwi-is the Olds a Lexan body?


----------



## kiwidave

Resin body SW! Thanks guys.


----------



## roadrner

NTxSlotCars said:


> Is this a resin car?


No. It was a salvaged AFX body. 
 rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Somehow I missed the sangwidge car rr....

Very nice!


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> Somehow I missed the sangwidge car rr....
> 
> Very nice!


Ah the #16 sangwidge: Served on white or wheat, Salami, Peper Jack & NO BALOGNA... Yummy!

Bob...Onions, Extra Onions please...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Hey kid wanna race?*

Father/Son MOONEYES vans...

My Metalic Green & Black version was a Dash kit. The window and top half are held on with "Rubber Cement" by Elmers. Then dipped in a clear coat of "Future Floor Covering" to seal it all in.




























Jerry thanks for that care package of skinney chrome t-jet rims. Some silicone PVT tires on the rear with this tight fitting body are causing a slight rub so, I am going to carefully take a little more plastic off the rear of the rims to suck them in. Then this baby should scream! 

Just finished up this BOBZILLA version so now Fletcher and I can race mono a mono.

Bob...MOONEYES...zilla


----------



## WesJY

sweet vans!!!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Those sure finished up nice Bob!

As an alternative to gashing the backside of the fenders, maybe consider lathing off a bit of the T-jet rim...the factory back lip is un-necessarily chubby. Take the tires off...duh...leave the rims on....yeah!.... run the chassis at moderate speed...then use your hobby knife to de-pork the back lip so those PVT's will skooch on a little farther!


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> Those sure finished up nice Bob!
> 
> As an alternative to gashing the backside of the fenders, maybe consider lathing off a bit of the T-jet rim...the factory back lip is un-necessarily chubby. Take the tires off...duh...leave the rims on....yeah!.... run the chassis at moderate speed...then use your hobby knife to de-pork the back lip so those PVT's will skooch on a little farther!


Hey Bill,

Thanks that is a great idea! 

Bob...goodbye extra chubby...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Jason and Freddys Speed shop, just opened up, all kind of "parts" available.


----------



## kiwidave

Outstanding work!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Always glad to see a new shop open up!!! I'm kinda partial to the lavendar colored, fat fendered, sloped back, Chevy maybe??? Can you provide some details??? Keep them pics a coming. Tell Jason and Freddy, the Boys said hey!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Jason and Freddy??  Cool!!! Looking great Ed!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I'm curious about that purple chebby too!!! Spill the beans!!! :tongue:


----------



## kiwidave

Came back for another look! That ghost ship/rod is just amazing!


----------



## resinmonger

Pirates we be! Arrrrr Jimboy! Make fast the guns. Deploy the mizzen mast. Thar be a monster VW chasing us to port! :freak:











Arrr! To starboard be Jason bellowin' Molley Hachet _Flirtin' with Disaster_! :drunk::dude:


----------



## bobhch

*Yeah but those parts will cost you an arm & a leg....*



sethndaddy said:


> Jason and Freddys Speed shop, just opened up, all kind of "parts" available.


parts....ralmao :lol:

Awesome shop building and theme!

Bob...Very, very Sweet cars too...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

the Lavender chevy I got in a resin lot off fleabay, I don't know who made it. It has tjet posts and was one of those "jobs in progress" that laid there for months and months . I thought the pics would show it better, but behind Jason and to the right, there is a little table with a few "parts" on it. It'll show in time.
thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## kiwidave

"Bob...what a awesome dude...Zilla" sent the US Bikini Ski team Van down to the southern hemisphere just in time for winter. Bus load of Bikini girls??? There's a nice thought! Thank you Zilla I love it! The finish and detail on this Van is excellent. Thanks again, one very happy Kiwi!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey, if the team is successful, next year they'll have a tour bus!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wow that came out awesome Bob...I don't care if it's cold out, they're wearing bikinis...Zilla!!! How many individual decals were there??  

A Zilla car is no simple thing! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

USA, USA, USA --- But then again, I'd vote for any bikini team  That's a lot of work Bob...I like decaling as much as painting...Zilla!!! Looking good in the downunder neighborhood. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

Hey Awesum Kiwi Dude,

You are welcome and had a blast building it the whole time. This won't win a show car contest but, the idea just struck me and knew you would enjoy it.



slotcarman12078 said:


> Hey, if the team is successful, next year they'll have a tour bus!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Wow that came out awesome Bob...I don't care if it's cold out, they're wearing bikinis...Zilla!!! How many individual decals were there??
> 
> A Zilla car is no simple thing! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


U-joe,

The United States of America has the same amount of States as decals on this...50 to be exact. Each letter is an individual letter from ROBs letter and #s sheets (RIP Rob your are missed) along with the USA front and rear plate decals. The red "e" & "a" are from the Jasper Powered decals. The stars, Hot ta go (should have made it say "Hot to ho instead") & USA decals are from an airplaine decal sheet. The USA Decal on front is a USAir decal cut down. Had the Large American flag decal made by one of the fingernail decal makers. The small American flags are from a decal maker off of the bay that I bought from one time (they had mini Hooters decals on the sheet too). 

I painted the front VW emblem in red & blue and used decal set on all of the decals so they would not slide off in my tub of Future clear coat.

The back of this van says "Got Snow" (not shown in pics) This is a new individual decal record for me....Yippie!:woohoo:



Hilltop Raceway said:


> USA, USA, USA --- But then again, I'd vote for any bikini team  That's a lot of work Bob...I like decaling as much as painting...Zilla!!! Looking good in the downunder neighborhood. RM


If I win the Lottery I will buy a Bar in New Zealand and have wet T-Shirt contest. Will fly all the Chat guys in to judge!

Bob...Built this in the Hobby Talk fasion of "Just because" Dave is a nice guy & it was a fun build...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69

makes me wanna chat more often,yuk yuk!nice build bob!bikini a gogo!


----------



## tomhocars

*Bel Air Garage*

Ok Hilltop,Here's the pictures I said I was taking for you.Strange not showing 1 55 bChevy.Its a photo bucket slideshowTalk to you soon. Tom

link moved to custom collection


----------



## slotnewbie69

*resin jag by hilltop,painted by myself for bob's father's day build off*


----------



## slotcarman12078

Unbelieveable showing Tom, and awesome job newbie!!!! Happy father's day guys!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

tomhocars said:


> Ok Hilltop,Here's the pictures I said I was taking for you.Strange not showing 1 55 bChevy.Its a photo bucket slideshowTalk to you soon Randy.Tom
> 
> http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/Custom/?action=view&current=DSC00224.jpg


Dang, Tom, that is one awesomenarious display of slot car goodness! I had to make up a new word just to describe it! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

thanks for the slideshow tom,nice collection there!


----------



## resinmonger

slotnewbie69 said:


>


I say, slotnewbie, that Jag conjures up memories of the Boxing Day event at Snetterton in 1964. I was there with my dear friend, Sir Dennis Eaton-Hogg. Tommy Fitzsmittens faced off a brace of Ferrari 250 GTOs in an E-Type. I dare say, your model has captured the livery quite well. Good show! 

Cool lookin' Jag, SN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

thanks russ!hilltop sent me a couple in a care package.i am doing his tjet concept camaro casting next,and working on a frankenvette to send off to him as thanks.got the track all figured out today,just need to fix it down maybe.think i might just do borders so the cars don't fly into the rosebushes!


----------



## tomhocars

resinmonger said:


> Dang, Tom, that is one awesomenarious display of slot car goodness! I had to make up a new word just to describe it! :thu
> mbsup:[/QU
> 
> I like it.Just my adiction,plus 55's.Tom


----------



## bobhch

*Happy Fathers Day 2010...*

Hey Newbie,

Your Jag came out real sharp with the window trim all painted up & even the whippers...Cool!

I'm imagining this Jag driving around the track right now....zooooooooooooooooom, zoooooooooooooom baby!

Bob...Have fun driving that with your son...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks for posting Tom!!! I saw a lot of goodies in that bunch that I'd like to bring home. That's a nice blend/mixture of cool cars!!! Can't believe there's no 55's, but then again, that's another separate collection by itself...
Hey Newbie, Looking good with the red Jag!!! That's some serious detail work!!! Glad you liked em...RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

thanks randy!gotta do up the camaro next,need masking tape that don't leave that annoying residue on the silver base coat.


----------



## roadrner

Here's my latest. The truck is finished. I have some more details to add to the Magnum. rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice pair RR!!!!! I really like the way that Willys pick up came out!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Two tone Willys
making me silly!!!

Good looking pair of cars, Roadrunner! :thumbsup: :hat::thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

What, another good looking pair!!! Nice work with those dividing lines RR!!! I like those thin stripes, makes you worker harder when 2 toning!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Good looking Nascar style Magnum also, those are some quality decals, IMO...RM


----------



## WesJY

RR - nice job on those cars!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Nifty two tone rr!


----------



## bobhch

rr,

Cool couple of slots man!

The Green color is wacked but, I like wacked & all colors of green. The Willys pickup is a real neat looker in that 2-tone purple and yellow also.

BZ


----------



## slotcarman12078

That pea soup green is a Maryland thing I think... As I recall quite a few of the MD police cars have that color or close to it on them... :thumbsup: 

http://images21.fotki.com/v632/photos/4/49373/290665/rnpca2985-vi.jpg


----------



## slotnewbie69

bobhch said:


> Hey Newbie,
> 
> Your Jag came out real sharp with the window trim all painted up & even the whippers...Cool!
> 
> I'm imagining this Jag driving around the track right now....zooooooooooooooooom, zoooooooooooooom baby!
> 
> Bob...Have fun driving that with your son...zilla


thanks Bob,we did!
roadrunner,great willys pick up!


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> That pea soup green is a Maryland thing I think... As I recall quite a few of the MD police cars have that color or close to it on them... :thumbsup:
> 
> http://images21.fotki.com/v632/photos/4/49373/290665/rnpca2985-vi.jpg


 
scm,
You're right, the MSP use an shiny olive drab and black combo on their cruisers. That color came about after i sprayed a light coat of the chrome yellow color on a satin finish violet and white body. The white area turned yellow and the rest is what you see.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! I bet that was a completely unexpected outcome!!!! I sure as heck would have put money on it turning out any other color but that!! Still looks cool though!! 

That MSP olive drab/black is easy to spot on the road, but very sneaky when they're hiding in the trees!! :lol:


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow!! I bet that was a completely unexpected outcome!!!! I sure as heck would have put money on it turning out any other color but that!! Still looks cool though!!
> 
> That MSP olive drab/black is easy to spot on the road, but very sneaky when they're hiding in the trees!! :lol:


Especially now since most PDs are dumping the roof lightbars for the in the cockpit LED light blocks.  rr


----------



## XracerHO

RR - Great job on both the Willy's & the Magnum!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Barron Von Lola...*

The first of many Lola cars to come...

The first picture is what the red color looks like & the others are picking up some light glare to make them seem a ligher color. Kosmos Red by Kustom Kolors "House of Kolors" airbrush paint. Phssssssssssssssssht





































Having alot of fun with some decals on a few more of these and then back to painting up some more.

Bob...One is the loneliest Number that you will ever see...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69

looks awesome bob!shouldn't the sponsor be telefunken for the red baron though?


----------



## WesJY

YYEEAAHHHHHH!!! rca dish on red baron!!!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


 Ain't too sure that driver has much time left in him  Sure do like the contrasting white/red lettered wing against the red/white lettered body and the black accents!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking good Bob...Lola's live on, just not the drivers...zilla. Now you got me wanting to paint a another Lola, thanks...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, you made that Lola really pop!!!!!! RM is right!!! The red/white with white/red with black add ons compliment each other great!!!!!! Are you getting lessons from yankee we don't know about??? :lol: Great use of a noggin too!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Looks great Bob, keep them coming! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 706hemi

looking foward to seeing the stretched lola on the other post, looks like its gonna be a beast!

so will that be, bob .....6 wheels on my wagon......zilla or bob ......i think i'm ken tyrrell......zilla!

take it easy in lola land
tony


----------



## resinmonger

:thumbsup: Bob, you'll have the competition seeing red!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

bobhch said:


>


That's a great skull Bob. Did you cast it?


----------



## bobhch

*You all thought I was working on Lolas right now...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow, you made that Lola really pop!!!!!! RM is right!!! The red/white with white/red with black add ons compliment each other great!!!!!! Are you getting lessons from yankee we don't know about??? :lol: Great use of a noggin too!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hey slotcarman,

Yeah yankee has put race car imagery in my head. Here are a couple slot cars below that are headed to him when they get finished up.

Yankee is a great guy and was nice enough to let us stop by when we were in Las Vegas & race on his Sweet Castle track!! Then Tom went one step farther with an ho scaled Hoover Dam build which is now in Nebraska &, part of my Las Vegas, Nevada slot car layout that is still in construction mode. Man it is way Cool! Thanks Man










These KOOL decals started out as SKOAL decals. There is a dark green outline to them which blended right into the Dark Green Metalic paint job perfectly for a Cool sponsorship.










The Coors Light rear wing has been partialy sanded to reaveal the original white color that it was molded in ( These wings got molded in lots of colors). Then some very thin red tape got layed down on top with some Silver in the middle of that. Plop goes the LIGHT decal for a nice finishing touch. I usualy do my wings up last.










The SUNOCO rear wing was painted Metalic Blue to match the body and then got the same very thin top yellow sticker treatment. That front yellow rectangle is the same dealy-ma-job too.










A few tiny sponsor decals are still needed on the Kool 1 Shadown. The driver area, helmet & velocity stacks need to be hit with some paint next. I am thinking white race suite with a yellow helmet? The Shadow driver suite just got painted around to get the body color match. 

Bree just had her last Softball game tonight & Fletchers last T-Ball game is tommarrow so, more slot car build time should be headed my way soon! :woohoo:

Bob...love watching our kids play sports & having summer fun times...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*More Lolas to come right after this short Shadow break away...*



slotto said:


> That's a great skull Bob. Did you cast it?


Nope but, plan on trying to cast one up next time I'm in Casting mode (not anytime soon). 

This skull is a Horror Clix that can be purchased at your local Comic Book Stores or off of Pay Bay.

Bob...thanks everyone for the compliments on Baron Von Lola...zilla


----------



## bobhch

706hemi said:


> looking foward to seeing the stretched lola on the other post, looks like its gonna be a beast!
> 
> so will that be, bob .....6 wheels on my wagon......zilla or bob ......i think i'm ken tyrrell......zilla!
> 
> take it easy in lola land
> tony


tony,

This Stretched Lola idea is still up in the air for what is going to happen with it. I will probably crank out a few Lola Paint jobs before getting back to it. It cured nicely and is solid.

Bob...hey Hilltop while your at painting up another Lola try a Shadow again too...zilla

P.S. The traveling Lola will return


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


Great looking beer bash battle a brewing Bob...Please don't drink and drive...zilla!!!! Nice work making the Kool logo and the multi-colored Light machine. I like that wing action, leaving the chrome uprights. The yellow/blue Sunoco is looking pretty impressive too!!! Ya throwing too much at me, all at once!!! But, Keep em coming!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## videojimmy

I see these cars and I want a beer
they're so shiny that I wish they were here
oh my Lola... la la la Lola


----------



## slotcarman12078

videojimmy said:


> I see these cars and I want a beer
> they're so shiny that I wish they were here
> oh my Lola... la la la Lola


:lol: 

Why couldn't Aurora come up with paint schemes like these???  You're making shadows fun, Bob!!! I can't wait to see what you come up with next!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Where is the Peto Bismol car?


----------



## kiwidave

Clever paint and decals. Cool!


----------



## WesJY

kiwidave said:


> Clever paint and decals. Cool!


I agree with him!! :thumbsup:

Awesome job!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

The Pepto-bismobile is put on hold temporarily...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> Bob...love watching our kids play sports & having summer fun times...zilla


Jeez Bob - how'd I miss these two beauties?  Those are great! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

_1976 . . . I was a T-ball homerun king . . . Cordoba_


----------



## sethndaddy

that blue sunoco car is begging for a horrorclix head.


----------



## roadrner

Had one of Bruce's Jags sitting in the box and wasn't sure what i wanted to do with it. So, what the heck, do a fade, something different for this bod. Still thinking about decals of some sort.  rr


----------



## bobhch

*Decals....did you say decals? Paint & Decals are my bread and butter. Start spreading*

rr,

Nice red & yellow fade job Dude! Have fun decaling this one up rr as there are lots of decals that will POP off those colors! :roll: 

I wish you lived close enough to just drive over here and take a peek at my decals. Will gladly share when you happen to be in the neighbor hood.

Bob...fades rock...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

roadrner said:


> Had one of Bruce's Jags sitting in the box and wasn't sure what i wanted to do with it. So, what the heck, do a fade, something different for this bod. Still thinking about decals of some sort.  rr


Shell Decals!!!!! I'm just saying... Very cool paint work. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great RR!!!! Shell would be awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk

Oh is that a fade, I thought you ran out of paint. (sorry)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is a pretty cool paint scheme RR, my choice of colors too!!! I would suggest white numbers outlined in black, gotta have the black outline, that's just me, if your going racing. A red Jasper or Z Max with black, on the hood, would compliment the bottom red also, and maybe the yellow Shell on the side as suggested. Also the black Meineke muffler decals would stand out. Lots of possiblities...Looks good as is :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice touch rr!

Looks like she should have Vintage shell oil sponsorship...

...maybe the old version Pennzoil logos.


----------



## joegri

hey fellas i havnt posted my cars in this thread cuz my modeling skills dont stack up with the boyz in here.however i wanted to show the camaro contingency.for the last month or so i,ve been learning to really tune em and these were some that i reworked and am pleased with the results!spect they could go in the tuning section but i.ll start here.they all go pretty good and handle to boot.


----------



## bobhch

joegri,

Hey a bunch of Camaros that move........Your in the right place! It can look pretty but, if it don't move it aint a slot car man. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Here is an AFX Javelin body that happened to be sitting around during my last Lola Phssssssssssssssht session.

When I got home today this baby blue got pulled out for some fun detail painting. There is only one medium brush in the garage that did all of this. Was caught up in the moment and didn't want to go downstairs to get my detailing brushes.










It is going to look sharp with a blue window. Don't have a front grill for this (have several rears...dang) yet. Will be casting some up in black, when a front grill is aquired, and then airbrushing them in Alclad for some future Javelin projects. 










Letting the Testors chrome silver paint completly dry for a couple of days before putting the black in the exhaust tips.



















Don't know what made me paint this thing Aqua? Glad I did though.

I was contimplating about putting a couple of white stripe decals down the hood & trunk. Think I will leave it just like it is for a Friday night cruiser look.

Bob...Thinking this needs a driver & passenger now...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

Looks great Bob... what brand of silver do you use?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Another ugly duckling has been beautified!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That's some good looking detail work Bob...the brush is mighter than the blade...zilla!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

videojimmy said:


> Looks great Bob... what brand of silver do you use?


Hey Jimmy,

I always use Testors Chrome Silver. It doesn't come in the smaller square bottles but, the larger round ones. 

Shake the paint up real good ( bam, bam, bam the lid on your palm ) and you are ready to go. First I get the silver down and then you can go back and kinda drop -n- drag a layer of silver on. It looks real shiney & smooth if you do it right.

Ed,

I hear you on the Horrorclix head on the Sunoco but, was thinking more of a yellow helmet? We will see what the future brings.

rr,

I am looking forward to seeing what you do with your fade job Jaguar. ( are you done yet, are you done yet, are you done yet ) No hurry 

Hilltop,

Yeah this Javeling was just Quacking on my bench "Quack, Quack". It supprised me when it came together like this yesterday. I wasn't sure about what to do with it at first but, the black and siliver will look great with some AFX slotted rims I think.

Bob...I need a decaled up Javelin next time...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

Dunno if my monitor is representing accurately, but it looks like old school Tjet Turquoise to me. Love it. Is that a spray bomb, or what color?

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Javelin looks Sweet Bob!!! I think the AFX slotted would be perfect! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Hows about a touch of the same color in the slots on the wheels? Just a thought...


----------



## bobhch

*You can NEVER have enough paint...*



ParkRNDL said:


> Dunno if my monitor is representing accurately, but it looks like old school Tjet Turquoise to me. Love it. Is that a spray bomb, or what color?
> 
> --rick


Rick,

Hey here is my Blues collection...Your monitor is fine and yes I think that this color looks like the light Tjet Turquoise you are talking about.
I Airbrush almost all my stuff...the one blue plain label is a Bobzilla mix. Find a dark blue paint and then just add some white little by little till you get what you want.










The bottle to the far left in the back row is what was used on the Javelin. It is Kustom Kolors Aqua blue. They made a Turquoise that is a little bit darker blue & is my GULF build blue choice. 

Lot of my House of Kolors "Kustom Kolors" hobby line paint came from Wally World but, then they discontinued it.  Lucky for me I saw the writting on the wall and bought TONS of it. After the "Wall" discarded one of the best hobby line paints ever made, some of the leftover paint trickled into Hobby Stores. While in Las Vegas I was able SCORE some at a Hobby Store in Yankees part of town!!

My Alclad II Lacquer Transparent Blue didn't make the picture but, make no mistake it is by far one of the Coolest blue paints ever made. Just spray it over a good silver base coat...Oooooooooooooooh yeah! Alclad makes Green, Yellow and red transparent colors also that are Totaly Rad also!!



slotcarman12078 said:


> Javelin looks Sweet Bob!!! I think the AFX slotted would be perfect! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Hows about a touch of the same color in the slots on the wheels? Just a thought...


I will keep that in mind slotcarman. As you well know many ideas that go into my customs come from these HT boards. Together we can all build some Awesum slot cars!! :hat:  :hat:

Bob...Um sorry if this is TMI but, paint does that to me...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Sorry, the Jag went away as it was. However, here's one I threw together tonight after I came home from work. Wife's away and a little space heater in the cave helped out. A converted AW Tjet AMX.  

Great looking Javelin, that blue looks sweet! :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

WOW RR!!!! I love those colors!!! The AMX bodies are small too!!! Nice job!! Is that one paint with a flip flop in it, or one heck of a funky fade?? :freak: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

RR must be using that trickery paint!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That's some cool looking work!!! Looks taped and faded... RM


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> RR must be using that trickery paint!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That's some cool looking work!!! Looks taped and faded... RM


Randy,
No tape, shot the dark color from the bottom and the light color from the top on a white base coat primer.  Dave


----------



## WesJY

RR - wow.. i like that faded colors!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Live to fade another day...*



roadrner said:


> Randy,
> No tape, shot the dark color from the bottom and the light color from the top on a white base coat primer.  Dave


rr,

Now you are talking my language. Love, love, love this AMX 2-tone bottom & top fade!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Have not thought much about fade jobs lately but, now roadrunner you hae put fade back inside my head again. An idea for a black and gold Hearse with Hurst decals and some red stripes just came to mind off hand...someday.

Also thinking a Metalic/Candy fade job on a Traxx repop of the TYCO 55 Nomad with some DRAG like decaling work would be fun. Ooooh this would have to be with the flip up hood of coarse. 

Have seen other neat fades on HT also. C'mON eVeRyOnE lets fade. Everyone was Kung-Fu fading...they were as fast as lightning. :devil:

Bob...rr is keeping paint fun...zilla


----------



## Tanduay

*Few more completed*

Finally got motivated and finished up a few I had started along with a few new projects. The KFC is a set from Pattos and the Olds I think was from RRR the 908 an the Monte Carlo are homegrown sets. Hope to have a few more finshed this weekend....


----------



## videojimmy

wow, those are some beautiful stockers... well done!


----------



## slotcarman12078

They all are really cool, but that road map one kicks some serious bootie!!! WOW!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Tanduay - awesome jobs on those stockers! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Tanduay,

Wow those are some well thought out and Executed stock car bodies!! 

LK at these Mah!:thumbsup:

Bob...thanks for posting up the pics (pics are Great!)...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Thanks for posting the ZMax image. Made a sheet of decals and threw this together on one of Bruce's Magnums that I took the stock car stuff off of.  
Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Dodge RR!!! ZMax looks good on there, especially on that yellow. Glad to help...RM


----------



## bobhch

rr,

Hey that red stripe realy hooks it altogether very nicely! Very Awesom work once again Dude!!

Bob...your color plopping down job on that ZMaz car is right on the money...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome job RR!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I would like to suggest making yourself a dedicated shop thread. You've made so many awesome cars that are scattered in this thread...


----------



## XracerHO

RR, great looking Zmax Magnum & AMX !! Tanduay, Great stock cars!! Zilla, great looking paint & cars! All excellent work, guys! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Rr*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Awesome job RR!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I would like to suggest making yourself a dedicated shop thread. You've made so many awesome cars that are scattered in this thread...


Yea, Great idea Sltman. Just add another R to RR = Road Runner Rides ... RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

roadrner said:


> Randy,
> Thanks for posting the ZMax image. Made a sheet of decals and threw this together on one of Bruce's Magnums that I took the stock car stuff off of.
> Dave


 
Nice vintage late B-body MOPAR! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> I would like to suggest making yourself a dedicated shop thread. You've made so many awesome cars that are scattered in this thread...


 
SCM,
Thanks for the suggestion but I really don't kick out that many to warrant a thread. It's not like I'm cranking out customs on an hourly basis like some of our other board members are doing. :devil: Takes me a couple of weeks or so, maybe longer, unless I get one of those weekends where I'm home alone!  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

But RR, that is the exact reason to do it. Think of it as your own chapter of the HT customs book... It would be easier to peruse RR custom jobs down the road if they were all together in one place vs. in the customs thread with assorted others. Of course, the customs thread has it's place here too...


----------



## Bill Hall

*Now you've gone and done it...LOL!*



roadrner said:


> SCM,
> Thanks for the suggestion but I really don't kick out that many to warrant a thread. It's not like I'm cranking out customs on an hourly basis like some of our other board members are doing. :devil: Takes me a couple of weeks or so, maybe longer, unless I get one of those weekends where I'm home alone!  rr


Boyo! Tell me about it. Hard to imagine producing at the volume of Hilltop Garage, or the whirlwind of creativity that is Bobzilla's Workshop...I have one speed... and thats "plodding" at best. Sometimes I got nothin' for weeks or months but I always pick up right where I left off...kind of.  

I've been lurking about and patiently waiting for someone to call you out Dave. As one of the original surviving robot elders, it is a travesty that your work is not collected into a signature thread. There is something to be said for that small bit of continuity.

As far as I know HT the only place you can come and tune into any one of the many signature threads and be entertained. Where other sights have rabbit ear TV, we have Satellite. 

It's not WHAT you do, or how MUCH you do; just the fact that you "do do" (snicker) is good enough for us brother. 

Perhaps someday you can make peace with the Coyote and break ground on an ACME automotive venture? :devil:


----------



## roadrner

Well you guys asked and you received. Roadrner Rides (Thanks randy) thread is alive and I posted some of the old pics of what's been posted before. Can't believe how many I don't have pix of anymore and since they're no longer mine.... Shouldn't have deleted all those jpeg files after all.  Enjoy and I'll post pix of my next conquest as I wrap them up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome news Dave!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Let's get this party started....Yoh Booooooooooooy!!!*

Dave,

rr thread...I saw it!! Love it!! Enjoyed it Highly!!

I have not left a comment on your new thread yet. Kinda busy getting some paint time in....Phsssssssssssssssssht and will be able to add a few rr pictures of my own soon to help you out with the lost ones.

Bob...hey anyone else have some rr cars to post up?...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

I do, I do! I'll go over there right now...

--rick


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> Dave,
> 
> rr thread...I saw it!! Love it!! Enjoyed it Highly!!
> 
> I have not left a comment on your new thread yet. Kinda busy getting some paint time in....Phsssssssssssssssssht and will be able to add a few rr pictures of my own soon to help you out with the lost ones.
> 
> Bob...hey anyone else have some rr cars to post up?...zilla



Bob,
Thanks! If you have any of the AW Charger ones I'd appreciate that. I did four sets of those in HI-PO MOPAR colors and didn't keep a single one. Guess i need to pick up some of those bods and get started for a set for myself.  DOH! Dave


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Thanks! If you have any of the AW Charger ones I'd appreciate that. I did four sets of those in HI-PO MOPAR colors and didn't keep a single one. Guess i need to pick up some of those bods and get started for a set for myself.  DOH! Dave


Hey rr,

Just posted the Pink and Sub Lime Green AW Charger pics on your new thread.

Bob...Beep, Beep..zilla


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> Hey rr,
> 
> Just posted the Pink and Sub Lime Green AW Charger pics on your new thread.
> 
> Bob...Beep, Beep..zilla


Bob,
Thanks, really appreciate it. I'll post pix of my new ones as soon as they're done. I have four in the stripper now awaiting their turn in the paint booth.
Guess I'll keep this batch.  Dave


----------



## coach61

roadrner said:


> Randy,
> Thanks for posting the ZMax image. Made a sheet of decals and threw this together on one of Bruce's Magnums that I took the stock car stuff off of.
> Dave


Nice Work OFD on the serpration looks awesome.. I feel inspired now that I am catching up on the posts.. to sleep. for a extra hour everyday and leave the paint to the professionals lol...Keep em coming .


----------



## plymouth71

*My version of the RPM Optimus Prime*

I know there have been a few conversions, here's mine!


----------



## WesJY

plymouth - looks great!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> I know there have been a few conversions, here's mine!


plymouth71,

Hey you are one up on me. Mine is sitting idle in the someday drawer right now. Nice to see your Semi posted up as there is a large pile-up on Highway Bobzilla Bench Road right now & all the big trucks have to let the cars get on the road first.

Bob...Hey Dude there is a train coming *Choo, Choo, Choo* quick off the tracks...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job Plymouth!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Once you do one, you automatically want to do more!! :lol: I have another in my to do someday pile too...

I miss my choo choos!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Plymouth71, Great Optimus Conversion!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Like the rear fenders on Prime. ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

slotcarman12078 said:


> I miss my choo choos!!!!



You don't have to give up one for the other. I haven't! I picked up this body from Target. It was a keychain, a little more expensive than I would've liked ($3.99) but very cool nonetheless.
I'm now working on how to make some "frieght cars" ala tyco turbo train, AW free wheeling chassis's or Scratch build something.


----------



## bobhch

*Track 29.....*

I think I can,I think I can...I KNOW I can...Choo, Choo...RALMAO nice trian plymouth71. 

When you crash into the other drivers tell them that they look like they got hit by a train. :drunk:

Bob...Pardon me boys is that the Chatanooga Choo, Choo...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69

cool stuff all!


----------



## plymouth71

*I have to repair my Couch!*

My Son got into my tools, and "fixed" the couch but good.










My exacto knife to be exact. He said he was "fixing it". I dunno, maybe he saw some flash? Anyhow, Now we've emptied his piggy bank, and I have to pay the rest. SO... I'm selling some of my customs off. Please check the swap and sell page. This is what I've got up so far, with more to come!


----------



## slotto

plymouth71 said:


>


Excellent! I love it.


----------



## roadrner

Ouch! With a XACTO no less. Guess you have to start somewhere. :devil: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Luckily it was the sofa and not himself!!! Still hurts though!!!


----------



## WesJY

Hedy Plymouth - your pink charger got my attention and i placed the bid!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71,

I am kinda in the same boat, no my kid didn't stab our couch (OUCH) but, am selling some stuff also to raise funds. Sorry I can't help out this time. Don't worry those are some nice lookers. You will get some Do-ray-me-cash-o-la for them. 

Good Luck on your sales & don't stop building. Just keep your stuff in a locked box. That might keep the Lady of the house happy and your kid from getting at your couch again.

Have a Javelin in light blue & after seeing your Orange one it gave me a few ideas. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Also need to paint up an Orange one for a HOOTERS racer now. 

Bob...Happy Days will be here for you soon...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

LoL. I'm thinking of doing a Dirt tracker in orange. That sponsor would probably get me banned from the house! That's ok tho. 

All my slots are now at My Mom's place and up and out of the reach of little hands. He had to pay for the couch with his own $$, AND no more slot car racing for the rest of the year, AND No new toys until his Birthday. I had to pay the difference, and No Slot racing for me. It was pretty harsh, but it was also a very expensive couch, and IT was partially my fault. So I gotta pay the piper. 

I've got a few more customs heading down the pipe shortly, hopefully I'll be back in the black soon! As Bartles & James used to say... Thank you for your support! :wave:


----------



## joegri

hi fellas heres an example of what my limited modeling skills produce.i dont venture in this section often cuz my stuff is raw and crude,but you get the idea what i was tryin to make. i cut the roof off with a bansaw and glued it back on and some extra filing.i screwed up the rear window so i just filled it in.the headers are just some solder that i bent up to look like headers.but what i liked most about this moonshine hauler are the fronts just kinda out of scale a lil bit.its mounted on a chassis that seems angry (very quick).i,ve been playin with this since winter and decieded to play a bit more.i dont think its done.i did find a chuck of red windshield that could work.all the stuff done to the hauler is stuff that you guys have done before.i just kinda borrowed others ideas.the willys has so much potential for custom stuff except lowering the rear(shape of the trunk lid)stops everything cuz of the gears. anyway here ya go.


----------



## resinmonger

You gave that Willys a major attitude adjustment. Now, it looks like its ready for some no holds barred racin"!!! Very cool looking car, Joe! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

joegri,

Hey that thing is mean lookin'! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :thumbsup: I think you did a great job. Have always enjoyed all the chops done to the willys but, have never realy done one yet....Cool Beans Man!

Bob...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay that is neat...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Joe - thats one sweet looking willy!! it looks fast just standing still! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## joegri

wow it doesnt take you guys long to see this thing.thanx for props as i mentioned i dont venture here much the talent pool is very good.i just kinda putter a bit. seems i,d rather build the chassis then run,em round the track till i deciede what to do with,em.the sad fact is i think i,ll build a slower chassis for the willys and maybe try mounting a lexan on this chassis.thanx fellas yer too kind.


----------



## kiwidave

Plymouth71, joegri, very cool stuff. Impressive detailing Plymouth71. We all have to starting somewhere joegri and you have talent! That's a mean looking Willys. Well done!


----------



## slotcarman12078

That Willys is mean looking!!!! Excellent chop job!!!! The air cleaner and side pipes are cool too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Boy that white Willy is mean looking!!!!!!!!! Sweet Job!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice fastback Willys Joe...I really like the way you bobbed the front fenders but left enough to roll down into the valence.


----------



## slotnewbie69

cool!love the chopped willys!that would look awesome with the fronts tucked in a bit!


----------



## joegri

those silly willy,s are a good place for me to start playin with customizing. for me so far i try to make the junk i have looklike slotcars.and by the fronts set wide they/it handles very well.that also translates into many fast laps and controled fishtails thats what its about for me these days.just makin silly cars.


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> plymouth71,
> 
> I am kinda in the same boat, no my kid didn't stab our couch (OUCH) but, am selling some stuff also to raise funds.
> 
> Bob...Happy Days will be here for you soon...zilla


Okay Bob, where's your list of offerings? I'm always in the market for something custom.  Dave


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> Okay Bob, where's your list of offerings? I'm always in the market for something custom.  Dave


I don't even know what I am letting go for sure yet so, will get back to you via PM & pictures next week. 

Bob...trade or sale...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Amadeus, Amadeus.....Amadeus, Amadeus.....*

Well I almost hate that this Hop-up & "Wack a Mole" Indy car is finished. I am running out of Quarters now...Wack baby!!

It was a blast to build & has given me some more Indy ideas that got started up early this morning into the day. Fun stuff!!














































The next one is going to be kinda Circular...

Bob...Wack me Amadeus...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Unbelievable!!!! You done a great job on this Bob... I not only dream in color, but in 3D too...Zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

FRICKIN COOL!! I LOVE IT!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Fun car Zilla! Your in a class of your own!!! Outstanding custom work!!!


----------



## roadrner

What, no tattoos? Looks great, mean a** looking moles. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Whack a build out of the park! Kooooool!


----------



## videojimmy

Another Zilla Classic!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Well I almost hate that this Hop-up & "Wack a Mole" Indy car is finished. I am running out of Quarters now...Wack baby!!
> 
> It was a blast to build & has given me some more Indy ideas that got started up early this morning into the day. Fun stuff!!


Holely Molely, I believe Bob...the big bopper...zilla is just a little wacked myself!!! RM


----------



## tjd241

bobhch said:


> It was a blast to build & has given me some more Indy ideas that got started up early this morning into the day. Fun stuff!!


hmmm.... Stovetops, Pool Tables, Pianos, Ping Pong, heck throw in the Kitchen Sink.


----------



## bobhch

tjd241 said:


> hmmm.... Stovetops, Pool Tables, Pianos, Ping Pong, heck throw in the Kitchen Sink.


Aaaaaaaaaaah I remeber this Chat night....It is all coming back now. Thanks Nuther. BZ


----------



## CJ53

Bob,
LMAO.... good job..
CJ


----------



## joegri

bob the bunny car and now wack a mole are some of my favs ! ya see i understand where yer commin from. ya gotta be left handed to think like you do. diggin the moles too.


----------



## joegri

here ya go modified fans i was board to tears lastnite and started pokin round the bench and found this bumpin round in a box of "to do later" turns out i have way more chassis than bodies, so a match was made.it,s not the fastest tjet on the table but, it handles pretty good sporting some roadapples that i spun up on the rear and some low profile fronts . the rims have the drilled out trick done.i used some black glitter fingernail polish and tried to detail the window openings.the more laps i turn with it the more i like it!not a bad runner for what it is. the best part of all is it fits so snug to the chassis that it does,nt need any securing it stays on really good.


----------



## WesJY

SWEET WILLY!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

Sweet - really like the way you painted the chassis to simulate the frame! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*ooh..*

Likey ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

thanx fellas for adding yer thoughts. seems the weather is gonna break soon (less humidity) and i have maybe 6 or so bodies that need paint.i was thinkin of painting all projects 1 after another on a good stretch days that way i can get a good feel of the airbrush with repitition.again thanx . joeg


----------



## bobhch

*Multiple paintings!!!!!!!!*



joegri said:


> thanx fellas for adding yer thoughts. seems the weather is gonna break soon (less humidity) and i have maybe 6 or so bodies that need paint.i was thinkin of painting all projects 1 after another on a good stretch days that way i can get a good feel of the airbrush with repitition.again thanx . joeg


Ooooooooooooooooh yeah painting in numbers...1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6....go joe go!!!

Bob...nice willys yah got there...zilla


----------



## fuddmiester

Sorry Enzo.... had the Ferrari with a broken front corner.... other body was frigged up in the rear. Came together like they were meant to be!









McLaren had a bad spoiler/engine area


----------



## WesJY

fudd - yeah! looks like it was meant to be. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## joegri

fudd i,m a big fan of those wedge shaped cars.tremendous save for the ferrari!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool work there Fudder!!! Always a fan of scoops!!! The chop and cut looks as it was meant to be. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Rolls

Pretty clever, fudd! There's something about that Ferrari that just makes me smile! Love it.


----------



## fuddmiester

Thanks guys.... wanted to blend in the front, but that red right to white just has a YES/NO look to it!!


----------



## bobhch

fuddmiester said:


> Thanks guys.... wanted to blend in the front, but that red right to white just has a YES/NO look to it!!


Hey your splice is real nice! I like what you did with your Ferrari. :thumbsup:

BZ


----------



## bobhch

*Hilltop & Wes....I'm jumping on the Van Wagon with you guys now...*

Hilltop and Wes have been banging out some Super Cool vans lately so, I caught the van bug myself and did this one up. It started out as a highly abused #3 Maintenance Tyco van.



















The black AMBULANCE decals on the hood and drivers side went on as indivicual letter decals. Then with the magic of a Custom FINGERNAIL decal Bay win I had the blue ones made up. Much easier now. As you can see on the blue one it is shorter and worked out well to miss these doors and tuck right in under the 911 decals. For the hood it will still look good but, will flip the decal over as this is how you see the correct spelling if you are looking in the rear view mirror of your car. Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

I purchased the EMT decals in fingernail and toenail size (lol) from the same seller. Have some ideas for making some different Ambulances & will share the how I did it with you all when the time comes. I did order the Ambulance decals in Blue (to match the EMT blue), orange, red & lime green. You get 20 decals per order for about $1.50. You can send her images on custom Auctions they have to be made also. 

Just remember that she does not have white ink so anything white will be clear so, I put them on white painted areas. On the rear EMT decals part of the small snake went into the orange so, I backed it up with very thin white pinstrip tape first to make it look correct. (comes on rolls from the Hobby Store in different widths in a clear tube hanging on a peg hook). 

The orange 911 decals come off of that large sheet that have the Jasper powerd, Hooters, Silver Bullet, Skoal, Smokin' Joes etc... decals. If you have the decal sheet you know which one I am talking about, Someone was selling them here on HT for about 5 bucks a pop not to long ago. They may be available on the bay also?

If you are interested in getting some of these decals just search the bay for EMT nail and you will find them. Please don't aske me for the sellers name as this search will take you right to her. She is very nice and has lots of other decals to choose from. There are other nail decal people I use also. 

If you ask nicely (ask before you buy) they may be able to put the decal you want onto white decal sheets. The only problem is that with this you will have an outside border of white. If you are a good trimmer you can get away with it like Wes did on his Harley Davidson Tyco Van. Which is just way Cool if I may add. 

Ooooooooh don't be a pain in the rear to the decal gals. Use some common sense about what you want made. Asking first if you are not sure and remember some sellers may not make them bigger than nail size. They are in that buisness...not the slot car decal buisness. BUT some will for a little extra cash. My suggestion is to try a few and see how it works out. 

The ink will be pretty fresh, as they make the decals to order with fast turn around times. You may want to give the ink some dry time before trying to apply them. I waited a bit and then used Micro Sol decal set and then future on these and they work great for me!! Oh boy!

Bob...I need a Mopar Green one like this someday...zilla


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Zilla
Your EMT van is SWEET!! I am suprized that is does not have any Hooters signage on it, though. 

Larry


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yeah, me to Larry!!! I thought just maybe Bob was throwing us a curve ball with the EMT stuff.. Orange and white van..... hmmmm.... That's OK, I'm sure he has plenty O orange and white paint left!! 

Looks awesome Bob!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Wow!!! Zilla that came out awesome!! Very cool slot car. Your decal work is amazing!!


----------



## tjd241

One of your finest Bob.... A very clean machine. Lookin 10 times better than stock... all day long. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fuddmiester

That looks almost factory!!! Who do we have here making decals?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


What!!! No monster creatures being picked up??? If it weren't for all the red tape and the insurance, I'd have an accident just to take a ride!!! Looks great Bob...who called 911...zilla. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

Bob - BAD A$$ VAN MAN!! :thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## bobhch

*I love Hooters...*



WesJY said:


> Bob - BAD A$$ VAN MAN!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Wes


Thanks Wes, Hill, fudd,Nuther,kiwi,U-Joe & Larry for all the great comments.

I am looking at some Corona Decals that just arrived in the mail...OH BOY!  

Ginger is taking the kids to her parents tonight and dropping of Chinnese food for me!! More slot car build time!!!. :woohoo:

If you have any questions read my discription on my previous post. 

Bob...more fun stuff on it's way soon...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Just took this off my Future dipping pencil (topped with poster putty to hold it on) and mounted it up for some fun TAXI laps around Las Zillas Speedway



















I bought my Dads 1972 yellow 1/1 Super Beetle back in 1983 for $600.00 so, this was going to be my old VW......As Maxwell Smart says, "Missed it by that much"  lol

Bob...Fast Fare...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> What!!! No monster creatures being picked up??? If it weren't for all the red tape and the insurance, I'd have an accident just to take a ride!!! Looks great Bob...who called 911...zilla. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM












Heck Hilltop just call me up and I will give you a ride for free. You can even turn on the sirens and will let you drive too...Rrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


That is one slick Taxi Bob...one ringy dingy, 2 ringy dingy, Hello, Can you pick me up?...zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: The red wheels do the trick... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

That Taxi is awesome!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: South of the border, they were still making bugs up until a couple years ago, and they were used quite a bit for taxis too. They had to stop using them as taxis as they made it mandatory that all taxis have 4 doors, and when they did that, they lost enough business that they retired the bug.  It was possible to import on of the newer ones, but the emissions add ons made it too expensive for most.


----------



## WesJY

Thats one bad BUG!!! Love it! Keep them coming!

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Note the checker on the license plate -- :thumbsup:

1976 . . . little details make it cooler . . . Cordoba


----------



## joegri

as a long time fan of bugs this one , is fresh! if i remember correctly they take out the passenger seat for easy entry/exit. nice job bobhch!


----------



## resinmonger

Awesome bug and ambulance Zilla! Color me blown away! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

slotcarman12078 said:


> That Taxi is awesome!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: South of the border, they were still making bugs up until a couple years ago, and they were used quite a bit for taxis too. They had to stop using them as taxis as they made it mandatory that all taxis have 4 doors, and when they did that, they lost enough business that they retired the bug.  It was possible to import on of the newer ones, but the emissions add ons made it too expensive for most.


Several years ago when I was in Mexico City I was AMAZED at how many VW Bugs were there!! The taxi's at that time took the passenger seat out to make it easier for riders to get in and out of the back seat.

BTW - Kool Taxi Bug!

Marty


----------



## joegri

hey boyz heres a mako that i did this spring.it had crushed a pillars 1 gone and no front post. and after seeing what you guys do i decieded to try a rehab. i sanded out all the detailing,lowered the roofline,filled in the rear vent. she,s mounted to a quick tuffy chassis with some jw,s fairgrounds front and rears.turns out it is cat quick and looks pretty trick.now it sits in the chevrolet garage waitin it,s turn for some laps.this mako is a product of what you can learn here on HT and a lil luck!


----------



## kiwidave

Now that's a mean looking racer Joe. Well done!


----------



## slotto

Love the Bug Bob. and that Mako looks like FAST. Great job fellas.


----------



## resinmonger

Majorly cool Mako Joe!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very cool JoeG!!! I need to go back and check the threads, I missed these instructions!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

joegri,

That is a Slick little black Mako! It looks right at home with your rim and tire choice stuffed under it making it look low for go, go, go!

Bob...lowering the top was a Great idea too...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Joegri - that mako looks MEAN!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Nice save Joe...*

Looks like a concept Vette. JW wheels... love them dog dishes... They roll like the car is on rails. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

thanx boyz glad ya liked the mako. i got lucky when all the mods and fixes came together. too bad the front facing pic didnt come out ya can really see the roofline better. again thanx fellas.


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Some great lookers! Can't believe your doing an orange and white body without a HOOTERS decal somewhere. :devil: rr


----------



## bobhch

*I know, I know...lol*



roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Some great lookers! Can't believe your doing an orange and white body without a HOOTERS decal somewhere. :devil: rr


Well there is something Hooterish that just got the final touches put on earlier tonight that has your name all over it!! BOOM....Back at yah! :devil: 

Bob...Hope you have some of those Orange #4 decals ready...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Time for a Hooters car...*

Well this ramp truck casted by "They call me Bruce" Gavins from Traxx is now ready to get dipped in Future. 

It was painted up with a base coat of silver & then Phssssst-ed with House of Kolors Kustom Kolor Transparent Orange. I hope this is Hooters enough for you all. lol










I took some clear red sheet plastic and made to replace the black block one. I also painted this on a stick, wich allowed me to hit the inside of this cab with the exteriour transparent orange paint for a nice finished look.



















Roadrunner this Shadow (it is one of two that is headed out to Vegas for Yankee) sits real nice on the ramp truck. Hey if you don't have any of these #4 decals let me know before I send this out. It will be a bit as I want the Future to completly dry first. With all the black it is going to need a second dipping.

Don't have much of this Orange left  They don't make it anymore either...dang. Will just have to enjoy my other colors.

Bob...more to come...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Vanticise.....What If??*

It was suggested to me that I make a some VW buses with surfboards on top for a west coast or south coast theme. I used the surfboard off of an AW VW van and drilled some holes.



















I supposed a German VW bus as a MASH Ambulance is kinda stretching it but, it sure was fun to build. 

The front and rea bumpers were soaked in BLEACH to remove the chrome. I changed the BLEACH a couple of times and this took about a week. The BLEACH disolves the chrome into a black dust to reveal the natural white color. Next time I will be soaking a bunch of these for some more Coke vans.



















For me it is a challenge to keep changing and not repeating the EXACT same thing over and over. On my Coke vans I like to make small changes here and there to make each one different from the last.

Our son Fletcher and I are going outside to jump his reproduction Johnny Lightning Evil Kneivel motorcycle. I made up a jump from some cardboard and packing tape. Now he wants me to make a second jump to land on. Having such a fun time watching him do some of the same things I did at his age. 

Now you all know why things take me a while to finish up. Family first ALWAYS!

Bob...time to make some molds & cast some bodies later today...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

Yo Zilla! Guess that B-Day pizza got you all FIRED UP! You got some vantastic stuff going on, Bob! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Least I forget the Coors Light Shadow/Hooters Ramp Truck, the ramp truck has storage space to carry the little flavor packets needed for the Coors Light! :freak::drunk:


----------



## WesJY

WWWWWHHHOOOOAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Thosw are SWWEEEEEEEETTTT rides man!!!! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


Ain't that some stuff!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking good Bob...the hits just keep on coming...zilla!!! RM


----------



## slotto

Love the surf van Bob.


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool stuff Zilla! Love that color on the ramp truck!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, that ramp truck came out sweet!!!!! If you need a transparent orange, give the metalcast a shot!! All their flavors are cool!! Mash and surfer buses are wild too!!! I'm sure Yankee is going to love that shadow!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow, that ramp truck came out sweet!!!!! If you need a transparent orange, give the metalcast a shot!! All their flavors are cool!! Mash and surfer buses are wild too!!! I'm sure Yankee is going to love that shadow!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I am going to PM Wes about this Metalcast transparent orange as he wanted me to paint him a couple of Mopars with Kustom Kolors by House of Kolors transparent Orange. My supply is almost gone and have the Deora project to use it on. Kustom Kolors is long gone...Dang.

Bob...thanks everyone and will be taking a casting break for a bit...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Yeaaaaaaaaaa!!!! I got something to post here!!!*

Yes!!!!! it's done!!!!!! :woohoo:




















More pictures in the Creative Light and Motion thread!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Lights, Action, Camera...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Yes!!!!! it's done!!!!!! :woohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in the Creative Light and Motion thread!!!


Wooooooooooooooooooah that is Spectacular!! 

You have just finished one of the coolest slot Cobras EVER! It is hard to believe that this is a tiny 1/72 slot car with front and rear LED lights and a paint job that is second to none. BAM BABY!

Bob...feeling the fun of this one...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

Wow, SCMan. You're creative geniius comes through once again. What more can be said? Well...






I'm just sayin'


:freak: :freak: :freak: :freak:




Happy Labor Day!!!


----------



## bobhch

*you can see the Corona lime from the inside on this one...*

I love rust...




























This rusty bug was Lime Green with Corona decals but, it got messed up when I was painting the detail on the running boards. Had been staying up late working on slots to many nights in a row.

Seems there is always another slot project waiting behind the one you are working on. This time I just got to do this body twice.

To get the windows to look this way first they were hit with a yellow PERMANENT marker from the inside. Then I took my dabbing brush & dipped it in a medium flat brown and then took the brush & dipped it in my paint thinner bottle. Then wipe on windows...I do windows. 

Bob...hard to believe this used to be lime green...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Poor little Corona bug!!  But it lives again as a rust bucket!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I bet the towers are rotted straight through.. I know, cause I had to fix mine!! :lol: Nice rusty job Bob...I can rust anything... Zilla!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Daaaaaaang! You been tearing it up Bob.

The orange rampy with the green wedge is a striking combo!


----------



## kiwidave

The king of rust!!! Cool car Zilla!


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Another great looking rust bucket! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## tjd241

*Joe-Bob....*

WTG on the great builds fellas. Mighty fine craftsmanship all around. :thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, I did more in one week than I did all summer!!! Amazing what happen when the lil kiddies are in school and the weather is cool!!!! 




























This lil Cobra is heading off to Nutherland aka Land HO as soon as it's partner is finished.


----------



## bobhch

Land Ho....great place for a Super Piece like this slotcarman...

BZ


----------



## kiwidave

Fastback Buggy!!!


----------



## old blue

Is that a 71 Camaro roof and windows? That is awesome.

Old Blue


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks old blue! Check my thread for details and pics.


----------



## tjd241

*Buggin Out...*

I do likes me some Dune Buggy too. Kind of a closet fav of mine...










This shameless "trot-out" of an older custom done a long time ago is brought to you courtesy of the "Way Back Machine".


----------



## kiwidave

Cool Buggy! Love the wheels and headlights


----------



## joegri

those buggies are yery cool! nice job on both double daves.


----------



## resinmonger

Awesome Vee Dub Buggies, dos Daves! There may be a good use for the AW Sand Van after all... :hat:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The Way Back Machine is pretty cool sometimes! Sweet buggies :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Great looking buggies! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*now that is a buggy...*

kIwi,

Man that is a neat fastback buggy! If I can get my tolling motor started on my blow up raft, would you take me for a spin on some desert dunes? Please!!

Bob...oh can we jump it ALOT too...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys! Yep Zilla only 30 minutes drive to the dunes from my house! How about a big block blue Chevelle to do skids??


----------



## slotcarman12078

That chevelle looks fantastic KD!!! Awesome!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I like that blue too. Why did I always grab metal flake paint??? Dang!


----------



## SuperFist

My white Dodge Challenger oval track T-Jet will be making it's racing debut on October 2, 2010.
For a 26 week points challenge.
But I'm going to be racing it on a white PVC track.

















__________________


----------



## tjd241

*That's low SF...*

.... looks like you could scoop the competition right outta the way with that. I like the white with the black accents. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFist

On the white, orange and yellow Johnny Lightning Dodge Challenger pull-back car bodies,
the chrome bumpers are black underneath.

__________________


----------



## resinmonger

#43 gives a whole new meaning to _White Lightning_! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

That's a serious looking race car!!!


----------



## joegri

youza youza youza fist !!! that is a baaaaad boy! looks way fast just sittin there. good luck on the tour. if you dont mind much i,m gonna dremmel the #%$##$ out of the 1 i have hangin round here. kinda like a copycat. i like it that much and my dremmel is hungry........chomp chomp!


----------



## bobhch

*Cranking them out...very nice cars guys!!*



joegri said:


> youza youza youza fist !!! that is a baaaaad boy! looks way fast just sittin there. good luck on the tour. if you dont mind much i,m gonna dremmel the #%$##$ out of the 1 i have hangin round here. kinda like a copycat. i like it that much and my dremmel is hungry........chomp chomp!


joegri,

I hear yah...there has been those moments for me too. The Yellow Jasper Powered Shadow comes to ming by Randy. Chomp, Chomp.....nice one superfist as it looks mean and fist fast baby!

Kiwi that Chevelle is something I would love to drive in on the main cruise street of any town! Is the stereo Rocking? Louder, Louder....Highway to Hell.....................YEAH!!

Bob...what...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

SuperFist said:


> __________________
> 
> Super43!!! RM


----------



## SuperFist

joegri said:


> youza youza youza fist !!! that is a baaaaad boy! looks way fast just sittin there. good luck on the tour. if you dont mind much i,m gonna dremmel the #%$##$ out of the 1 i have hangin round here. kinda like a copycat. i like it that much and my dremmel is hungry........chomp chomp!


Nooo.
All the openings in the hood, deck lid and windows were done with swiss hand files.
The wheel wells were done with a sanding drum by hand.
The rockers and glass were done on sheet of 400 sand paper.

A Dremel was only used with a sanding drum to shorten the body posts,
because I couldn't get a hand file in there.

5 hours work including beer and cigarette breaks.

__________________


----------



## bobhch

*There is always time for fun....and more fun...and more....wearing me out fun........*

Fletcher and I sold Cub Scout Popcorn from 9 am to 4 pm with a soccer game at noon that slowed us down shortly and some Tacos we well deserved for lunch after the game. Then Flether, Bree and I headed out to Valas Pumkin Patch (this place just gets bigger every year) for an all out Cub Scout first day of Popcorn selling party!! :hat: Am bone tired now. Just put a couple of chassis under some fo the bodies that got finished up lately.

Blower is from the purple AW Impala, door decals are from Patoos Place with Future clear coat to get them off the sheet carefully, rear trunk decal is fingernail decal, rear bow-tie tag is from Rob (RIP), slotted aluminum rims are by that rim guy (a seller off the bay), of coarse the body is a T-Jet Dash screw on and shine is from Future Floor Covering clear coat dip.




























Another Dash Body with some Budweiser decals I found on the bay, trimmed the Bud bowtie for a 3 piece decal stretch, the A decals on the door were a pain as they wanted to curl up on me (this happens with slightly thicker decal sheets and just takes more work & time to get them to suck down), buds whitewalls, think these rims are casted by homodels? and then Futured again as before for the 55. I love these Ghia bodies as they are scaled just right and fun little buggers to drive! 




























I have a few more but, will post them later as this has been one of many long days lately. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeew I am going to sleep...Zzzzzzzzzzzz

Bob...Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...illa


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEEETTTT!!!!! They make me TTHHIIRRSSTTYYY !!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Rolls

Kewl! I never really gave those Karman Ghias a careful look - until now! They are pretty cool, aren't they? Love the wheels and the 3-piece cut on the Bud ribbon is mighty clever. 

OTOH, I love pretty much every incarnation and color combo on the Dash 55's, but your Coke version is as crisp and clean as they come!! I absolutely love that one, Bob!! It just all works so well together - wheels, motor, red/white color scheme and decals - super. Killer job!!!!


----------



## joegri

nice touch on both of yer newest rides zilla! ya gonna run these? or are they bound for the show case?decales really brighten up a build and this is a text book example! nice job.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I heard about the bud....weise....r ghia via a phone call, but never envisioned it would look this good!!!!! You done it again Bob!!!!  Excellent work.. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 55 chebbie too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:You are the decal master!!! Mine never look that good..


----------



## resinmonger

Hey Zilla-man! Those two road rockets are mucho sweet! You got da decal placement SKILLZ, bro! Call me a droolin' fool over this pair!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Purple Power...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> I heard about the bud....weise....r ghia via a phone call, but never envisioned it would look this good!!!!! You done it again Bob!!!! Excellent work.. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 55 chebbie too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:You are the decal master!!! Mine never look that good..


Are you kidding me slot? I love the stuff you punch out!! The Phone truck....Woah baby! That is one sweet ride along with all others you have done up. 

I did have to Double up the Camel decal on the hood. Even with decal set on the first one some juggling still happens when the time for the second one to go down happens. A new Toothpick and some deep breath concentration (don't freak out!) always seem to get the decals where they need to be in a matter of seconds. Then just walk away...........OR RUN!!

Thanks guys...I have just been so busy lately but still found some time here and there for some needed fun build time. Everything just seemed to Click, Click lately. Better keep going...

This Camel Powered Purple and White convertible Dash 55 has been sitting around in my body box for a couple of years. Never realy knew what to do with PURPLE when I got it but, remembered that Shadow body from last Summer after digging this 55 out the other day.

Noticed that the rear plate spot is bare so, will go back and drop one in and then brush on some Future over it...first it will get a tiny dab of decal set.




























After seeing this style driver on many of other Hobby Talkers builds, I decided to put one in this Joes' ride and like the look. In my mind now this could have been built by any of you and that just makes it fun-ner to drive. My mind is tricked easily. 

I surround myself with decals in my basement workshop. They are in drawers, clear sleeves and just sitting out all over the place. Micro Scale decal set is one of my best friends.

Bob...The only thing missing is a pair of dice hanging from the mirror...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Waste no want not...Got Waste?*

Got some Hazardous Waste that needs to be taken care of? This guy will get rid of it for you...no questions asked though. 





































Aaaaaaaaaaah those little barrels that people sent me when I first came to HT. Still have a bunch of them. This idea came to me from the Hank Mullet Beer Buggy Build with the kegger in back.

The barrel is held in place with Nuculear goop waste and painted with some of Wes's favorite paint.The window is clear red sheet plastick cut out & superglued onto a cut off C-Cabs narrow lower window piece to make it super strong. It just looks like a dash board atatched to the window from the lower inside and the tabs hold things in place, then get a brushing of the same color gray to blend in.

Bob...Sand Vans are always fun...zilla


----------



## WesJY

AWW MANN!!! I LOVE IT !!! KEEP THEM COMING!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmm.. That guy looks familiar... He doesn't work for Virtuecon, does he?? Maybe one of Dr. Evil's notorious henchmen? Nice nuclear goopage!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I got 4 of those barrels with all the other stuff from my bro in law. Someday I'll find a use for them...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool 55's Bob...2 very cool 55's...zilla!!! I likes the Bud...weis...er break down, that's all right!!! And then your mind goes back to...well, you know!!! Hope the Gretna EPA man doesn't see that , looks like a lot of spillage...Is the same sublime Wes use's??? RM


----------



## Rolls

These two really speak to me...

The '55 says, "Zilla knows cool. Like sub-zero cool."

The Transfer Vehicle is cool, too. The detail is amazing to me. It says, "Zilla is serious about his fun creations!" Yer creativity is off the charts!



Sweet!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Pepsi vs. 7UP....Game on baby!!*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Hmmm.. That guy looks familiar... He doesn't work for Virtuecon, does he?? Maybe one of Dr. Evil's notorious henchmen? Nice nuclear goopage!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I got 4 of those barrels with all the other stuff from my bro in law. Someday I'll find a use for them...


Dr. Evil Buhahahahahaahaha...One Hundred Billion Dollars please buhahahahhaha 

4 barrels huh? Hmmmmm I'm thinking of another one of these Nuke transports with the barrel falling off the back now....I got lots.

Well I had some more Ghia fun last weekend as these bodies have been sitting around in paint for a long time....time to do them up after thinking for a while. Coca Cola always seems to get first billing so, thought maybe the other guys should get thier day on the road too.























































The PEPSI decals on the door are fingernail decals on top of number roundels and the PEPSI on the hood is from a letter decal sheet. Scallops by Phred aka slotrod65 and some Wierd Jacks whitewalls.

This 7UP Ghia just used 7s I had in my arsenal and then the lips with drooling tounge came from a Warhammer decal sheet. I painted the 2 small red dots on the rear 7UP logos and the "UP" on the hood is from another letter decal sheet. The "UP" on the side 7UPs is cut out of a Phred decal sheet that said something like "HOP UPS" that got snipped out.

Bob...you never know what is going to POP up next...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

*My Dentist Warned Me...*

...to stay away from Zilla cars - they're just *TOO SWEET!!!! *Color Wars Ghias and Nookier Waste Dub - you rock BZ! :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Soda wars!!!!! My cavities are hurting just from looking!!! I stay away from soda... it doesn't agree with me, but they make great slot car ideas!! Is the Zots ghia coming soon??? My dentist wants to know!!! :lol: Looking great Bob!!!


----------



## jack0fall

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Seriously digging the BUD gia... Do you remember who you got the decals from? The Budweiser A has been one of my favorite Icons for ever... Great looking hazardous waste buggy as well.

Jeff


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great stuff Bob....zillla


----------



## kiwidave

Cool stuff Zilla! Your detail work is superb!!


----------



## bobhch

jack0fall said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Seriously digging the BUD gia... Do you remember who you got the decals from? The Budweiser A has been one of my favorite Icons for ever... Great looking hazardous waste buggy as well.
> 
> Jeff


PM sent....just seach Budweiser Decal ho or Budweiser Decal train to find seller on pay bay. I didn't see him selling the decals I got from him several months ago. You may need to contact seller and ask for his more Modern Budweiser Bowtie.

Am thinking of doing a 7up Ghia with a white body base...Hmmmmmmm what else would be fun to do up also? The Bud Ghia was super fun to do. The decals were just begging me. Decals say," PUT ME ON...ME, ME, ME!!"

Bob...thanks guys for all the compliments...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey Bob, was that decal seller from TX? I think I bought a_ few_ from him...


----------



## tomhocars

Zilla,Love the 55's.I'm sure that doesn't surprise you.
Tom -I never met a 55 I didn't love- Stumpf


----------



## videojimmy

love the chrome RRR's on the convert 55.... I've used that same combo myself... a winner.

also love the coke 55!


----------



## sethndaddy

I am glad to see this thread pumping on. I'll be adding a few cars soon too. LOVE the work Bob, specialy the sand van delivery.


----------



## bobhch

*I'd buy a 2011 version of these...heck just change the bumper & call it 2011...Please*



sethndaddy said:


> I am glad to see this thread pumping on. I'll be adding a few cars soon too. LOVE the work Bob, specialy the sand van delivery.


Ed,

I bet you will be doing a little Goulish theme since it is this close to Halloween. I need to find some Creepy builds right about now also.

Got Milk? Got Coke?...how about some Coke Zero.



















If you are drinking a Coke Zero from those little plastic bottles with the screw off top right now, then you too have some of the decals used on these VW Vans.

Bob...Hey Volkswagen bring these back...zilla


----------



## slotto

I dig that toxic waste sand van.


----------



## joegri

hey fellas heres the latest. this was 1 of the first cars i bought when i decieded to get back into lil cars.it was yellow and was all scuffed up and was just sitting in the pit or moved to the "to be rebuilt" area /box.she was disassembled stripped and some fresh paint.these mustangs come apart easy and lots of room for lowering.seems i,ve been diggin the fray look lately and more into makin,em get around the trak a quickly as possible.this 1 does a fair job at that!i did,nt like the louver so it was vaporized to make room for lowering,but it could have stayed.now i,m tryin to make friend with the airbrush and taping off stuff.


----------



## Rolls

That's a mean green lap machine! Lookin' good, Joe!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice stang Joe!!! I have one all stripped now. Just waiting for paint and lights!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool save Joe!!! Fix Or Repaint Dailey comes to mind.  Good looking detail work!!! RM
P.S. You got something against yellow, not that the green doesn't look good???


----------



## joegri

thanx boyz for the looks and comments.scman good luck with yer stang i,m sure she,ll light it up!i like yellow just seemed i had too many yellow rigs on the trak at this time.i need to go paint shopping to get some ideas for color ,kinda in a color rut .


----------



## bobhch

Joe,

Hey that is some Quality work on this Stang man! Looking good and love the color. Rut, Naw you just need to close your eyes and grab a color and you will be finel.

Bob...low, lower and lowest...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

I'm impressed with the Stang Joeg!!!! Go the Fords!!


----------



## roadrner

joe,
great looking Stang! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## resinmonger

That's a sharp lookin' Stang, Joe. THe competition will be FRAYED of her! :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## tjd241

Nice Joe... very nice... Good choice on the color too. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*I'm going to MASH you RL....Yeah Baby!*

Well the Rat Pack is working on some new Dune Buggies to meet up with RLs Italian Army in the Desert & I feel a large onslaught so, this sandvan got converted to a MASH Ambulance to help out. It used to be a military assult vehicle but, thought it was more suited for rescue.

















RL,

Am preparing for a desert WAR as we speak. I know you GOT GAS. :freak:

Bob...Rat Packer...zilla


----------



## WesJY

BOB - man those MASH stuff are SWEET!!! keep them coming!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I'm not into MASH at all and even I am digging those! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Diggin' the skull for the "0" in 4077


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


These look cool Bob...I'm a Mash fan myself...zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## kiwidave

Mashed up slot cars! Coooooool!!!!!


----------



## Rolls

What a great idea! And I agree with 'doba: that skull in 4077 is genius!


----------



## bobhch

*Love to see and to post also....slot party officialy on! This Buds for you...*

Thanks guys for all the MASH compliments. They were fun to build & share pics with True slot nuts like you guys. 










Thanks Tom Stumpf for this cool 55 Dash body you gave away to some of us last year! My last Bud Bowtie decal. 
Just had to put it on this body and stick a blower on the hood while I was at it..
The blower is off of the AW purple Impala body.














































This Buds for you, for all the slot cars you build the King of Beers is shinning through.

The Corona decal is a fingernail decal. On the hood one is put over a white Iron Cross.
The rear Corona decal has 2 fingernail palm tree decals added to the sides of it. Just flipped one of them over and Whalah! 
I may end up adding some yellow dealy majobs on the doors like Corona has...lion or Dragon...kinda a cross of the two. 

Those and the white Iron Cross come from decal sheets by Warhammer. Don't work for Warhammer but, they are cheap and highly suggest checking into the sheets on Pay Bay.
Did I mention they are CHEAP!! High Quality also. 

Search "warhammer bits" or "bits decals" to find them. There are lots of interesting bits available from warhammer.
All you have to do is find a large seller of these and search, search, search on other items.
Yeah there is alot to look at if you check it out.

Bob...don't even drink anymore as it is cheaper to watch others drink...zilla

Ooooh I have a few Coke Zeros from time to time...


----------



## Rolls

Both absolute stunners. The Bud sticker sliced into 3 drapes perfectly across that sweet pearl finish. Very clean, no distractions. The Corona is genius. The colors pop like crazy and that stripe over the top is killer. The tints on the windows look like they were made with these 2 customizations in mind. Don't know how ya do it. Really diggin' these two!


----------



## joegri

the blue and yellow...always a fresh and catchy color combo!


----------



## tomhocars

Zilla,You sure have been busy..Never had a Corona,but thay are my favorite commercials.Budweiser is also great.I thought my slot partner in crime ,Bob Beers,was the King of Beers.Nice 55's. Tom (I'll drink to 55's ) Stumpf


----------



## videojimmy

Zilla strikes again!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome pair of beer cars Bob!!! The color coordinated glass makes them perfect!!! Splitting up the Bud decal is an awesome idea for sure, and the red windows carries your eye to the weis... and to the er!! LOL I've thought about flipping decals before, but never attempted it. Thanks for proving it can be done! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

Some recent cars I have been producing.
Christian


----------



## tomhocars

Mr.Christian,Excellent stuff as usual. Tom


----------



## Rolls

Love the crispness of all the details in those castings, Christian. Sweet fleet of AMXs, too.


----------



## Dragula

Thanks guys!! I also dig the AMX's very much.
Christian


----------



## bobhch

*You have heard of the Man of Arms...well this ain't him*

Here is another Rat Pack special that got finished up between our kids Soccer games & practices, Cub Scout outings with Fletcher & a Gretna High School Football game earlier tonight with the Cub Scouts as well. 










The skull on the front is a Warhammer Bits piece and comes gray. Easy to paint and wash. I don't understand Visine? Who wants to get the red out anyway? 



















After looking at this picture I am going to change out for different front rims. The red rims are just to much of a distraction and realy throw this off as it sits right now. Like to try several different ways...this way is just wrong. 




























It is hard to see but, that headed man in the back is trying to find his head. There are a couple nicely detailed heads close by but, they look like blobs in the picture.

Dry brushed everything with a light black coat & brushed on some dull clear coat over the red Ape Skull on the hood to tone it down and protect it.
Grunge was a inspiration as I thought of his builds he did a while back when starting up on these two buggies last month.

Bob...RL get out your Heavy Duty Ape repelant quick Dude...zilla


----------



## joegri

jeez bob those guys freak me out!!chaos and mahem in those buggies. i still like pickel head in the passengerseat in buggie#2 best !


----------



## slotcarman12078

"He'll never be the head of a major corporation"....

Sorry to hear about the ape man's side kick's loss!!! I hope he can find what he's searching for!! :lol: Unbelievable!!! This pair of buggies are with out a doubt this year's gruesome twosome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

Dragula said:


> Some recent cars I have been producing.
> Christian


Kool stuph Chris!

Marty


----------



## resinmonger

The mind of Bob Zilla adds a whole new dimension to guerrilla warfare... Gore-illa Warfare!!! :thumbsup::freak: :hat::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
How many of those damn Sand Vans did you buy? Another great looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba

roadrner said:


> Bob,
> How many of those damn Sand Vans did you buy? Another great looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


He bought something like 50 if I recall correctly -- oh yeah, it's gonna be a long hard ride for these Clix figures - lmao. :lol:

KOOL STUFF ZILLA :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Goop on.................fingers crossed this works out well*



1976Cordoba said:


> He bought something like 50 if I recall correctly -- oh yeah, it's gonna be a long hard ride for these Clix figures - lmao. :lol:
> 
> KOOL STUFF ZILLA :thumbsup:


Actualy I had over 50 untill a trade with "JTsLOTS" latley as he ended up sneaking in a bonus suprise of a few more of those neat little Sandy Vans. Thanks JT....:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Again thanks for all the compliments and Laughs on this Ape Mobile.

Well here is a TwisT on the Sand Van....more on this one in the Bob...zilla Workshop. All I can say for now is I just polished off a box of BoTtLe cApS and am heading downstairs to goop these together. Thanks Ginger for my Late Saturday night Sugar Fix. 










Stripping the C-Cab...Yeah Baby! No paint is the key when working with any area that will be getting the Goop treatment. Hanging on and going for broke...this will be getting paint in the end. Oh a few Big Apes want to take this for a ride when it is finished up...Hey Hey were the Monkees


You will never guess how this came about. Ghia meets Sand Van C-Cab conversion should be another fun one to add to the rotation!!

Bob...How many Sand Vans does it take to get to the center of a Slot Car Tootsie Roll Slot Car pop...zilla

aaaaaaaaaah one, aaaaaaaaaaah two, aaaaaaaaaaaah threeeee...CRUNCH...the world may never know?


----------



## WesJY

Bobzilla - can't wait to see how it goes!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

What a combo! Only from the Zilla.  rr


----------



## tjd241

*I coulda told ya he'd end up like this...*



bobhch said:


>


... His formative years were spent languishing in a pet shop window... one broken promise to take him home after another by that redhead tramp Ogee... and that bastage Mr. Peebles *never* hugged him when he was growing up.... I'm not surprised, it's a throwaway society we live in these days.


----------



## clydeomite

*Clyde-0-Mite's " Nomino"*

Howdy:
I still am not able to post pics in the Forums section but I do have 2 pics of the Nomino build I have been working on the past few days. Some of the regulars at the chat room are aware of my efforts. So If you care to see the " Nomino" please check out " My Photos"
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Rolls

It's easier than you think, Clyde-O-Mite! If you go to your photos and click on the the thumbnail of the pic you want, you should see the medium size version of your picture with a small "filmstrip" of your other pics at the top of the window. I'm sure you've been there. 

Just scroll down the page a little and you'll see the words "Linked Thumbnail" in bold print. Below that is a tiny icon of a color screen with a link of a chain. Click it and it unfolds some options for easy posting. Probably the easiest is the Medium Image choice. Just copy it's text (it'll start with "http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data...") and paste it right in your post. Give it a try and see if it works for you.

Here's one of your Nomino pics added to this post by doing the above steps:

[img]http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/500/medium/Nocamino_004.jpg


Love the Nomino, by the way!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good thing's it's red!!! Hope the wound heals up quick!!


----------



## bobhch

Clyde that is a slick Chevy flip top conversion!

BZ


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool flipper front end conversion!!! The rear end conversion ain't bad either!!! RM


----------



## plymouth71

*Hmmm*

If it were a Dodge, would it be a Domino?


----------



## WesJY

Sweet NOMAD!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

killer nomad!


----------



## mfinger1

*Test image upload*


----------



## mfinger1

*'56 F100 MRR truck*

Hoping this to come thru!


----------



## bobhch

*You must have taken this picture at Joez house...lol (SEE CARDBOARD REFERENCE)*

yep I see a neat little Orange Ford Pickup...Cool and Fun!!

Bob...your track is set on Cardboard...zilla


----------



## mfinger1

bobhch said:


> yep I see a neat little Orange Ford Pickup...Cool and Fun!!
> 
> Bob...your track is set on Cardboard...zilla


ha..ha..ha..lol......
yea, economics have hit hard. Poor Joez. That's the back side of my house!!!
nah, really, it was to cover the washer where I took a flea bay pic.
That was a test and eval. build on one of those train accessory items.
Working on another, in black, currently in goop state, that'll be nicer!
Yep, duh... figured the image embed, and to check preview !
Have a few others I might post. Great site!

thanks guys!


----------



## mfinger1

*Playing Mantis pullback Earnhardt tribute*

Playing Mantis pullback Earnhardt tribute
painted & cleared
most decals made with Brother P-Touch PC label maker
small sponsor decals stolen from Life-Like Nascar series


----------



## mfinger1

sorry 'bout crappy camera........


----------



## slotcarman12078

That ol pickup looks cool, and great job doing up the 3!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Try taking the picture a little farther away, and cropping it. The cardboard came out clear! :lol:


----------



## kiwidave

Real nice job on the pick up truck. Orange on chrome looks great! Here's my Pro Street Roadrunner! More pics in my thread!


----------



## bobhch

*Give me one Kiwi Mopar slot car...tar tar with chips!!!!!!!!!!!!*

One Fine Plymouth.............love the Green with the MOPAR black hood!

Bob...I'm Lovin' it...zilla


----------



## roadrner

kd,
rr likes rr! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241

Nicely tubbed KD... I think those rims really set the tone for the whole build... real slick all-around. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*This is a keeper...*

Thunder Roadster decals got chopped to Thunder Road...I love Grease!!

This color is not as it appears. My camera shows it as a Metalic Blue but, it is realy more of a neat Teal. This kinda throws off the whole thing so, just use your imagination. I wish you could all see it LIVE as the Teal color is way cooler than how it appears here.

































This body was casted off of an AW 57 panel and I casted the front grill and rear bumpers also. Then Honda wanted a few of these so, finaly the windows got casted up.

When AW came out with this body I just decided to cast it as my first attempt and it came out O.K. Learned alot on this one as the original AW body got scrubed to much and left lots of small scratches on the roof and hood. Everytime this comes out of my mold a quick sanding is needed.

Casting this up was more for fun & learning than nesesity to save from buying a bunch of AW bodies. Actualy I have a bunch of original AW bodies sitting in waiting also.

Bob...I love panel trucks...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

WOW!!! I love that color Bob...I can see the real color in the highlights...Zilla!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: What is this mystery paint?? Anything in the teal family are my favorite colors!!! :woohoo:

I had fun with my Metalcast with my convertable LED sled... After the silver base coat, I alternated between the green and the blue (more green layers than blue). That paint job was slick, because the green was predominant, but the highlights were blue...


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool panel van Zilla!!


----------



## slotto

Love the truck Bob


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> WOW!!! I love that color Bob...I can see the real color in the highlights...Zilla!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: What is this mystery paint?? Anything in the teal family are my favorite colors!!! :woohoo: *SNIP*


Well here is the bottle that the mystery paint came out of...










Here is another body waiting for some paint some day...










There is nothing more fun than paint & decals.

Bob...live to paint another day...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thunder Road!!! Man that was a good movie!!! Good looking panel Bob...I'm liking them graphics too...zilla!!! Red and yellow looks great with that blue...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## tjd241

*Nice truck...*

Yer like a Hoover upright. Vacuuming up all the knowledge as you go along. Great job, you never cease to amaze us. Bob...casts...as he sweeps... as he cleans...Zilla. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Casting your own? That's one way to get around having to strip those AW versions. 

Looking good! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Bob! Turns out I do have that color... Way back when I started playing this time around I bought a spray bomb of that color. I thought it looked familiar!!










I wish the Mead boys would get back to it. If it's the decals, just make the bodies. If it's one make causing the grief, just make the other brands. This Barracuda is one of my favorite body styles. I bought 2, and only one survived. Never cram resins in a box!!! The bottom ones can get squished!


----------



## bobhch

*What a sad squish story...*

Your Barracuda looks Great in that color too....nice body!

Bob...bring back, bring back, oooooh bring back my body to me to me...zilla


----------



## jtslot

*looking to put club together*

looking to put a club together at my house and do some racing and do some custom work with others,if any one is interested contact me at 914 393 5556 and we can get the racing done


----------



## mfinger1

*Atlas Model A coupe*

Started life as an Atlas Ford Touring ( always looked like roadsters to me...???)
Removed sidemounts, HW Model A grille, diecast 5 window roof w/Vincent wheels. Thinkin' of paintin'er in a metallic purple..????


----------



## mfinger1

*MM '67 Chevelle*

MM '67 Chevelle in metallic Marina Blue they way we had'em back in the day.
Sitting on a TO chassis with super mags.
Still gotta mount glass


----------



## mfinger1

*bench*

my slot cave


----------



## bobhch

*Nice slot car workbench....go, go, go*

mfinger1,

Nice job on the Atlas bodied slot car! 67 Chevelles are one of the best body styles of all time & looks just right in that blue coat of paint too.

Bob...looks like a great place to work on more slots...zilla


----------



## mfinger1

Thanks for the attaboy! yea, the Atlas is still comin' along. Gooping and carving front fenders. Atlas never did do'em quite right. The 'Velle needs 'er glass. The bench is always in a stage of flux with many projects going on. Just redid pillars and posts on a red Mach 1, came out nice, will post pics. Restoring and rodding a couple of Tyco 'Lil Red Wagon's.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool projects MF1!!! I remember those Back In The Day Chevelles with the rear end jacked up and big tars. I had a Nova that way. Always like seeing other work benches too, I see you got the big eye glass!!!  Thanks for sharing...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I agree, that Chevelle and Model A are sharp!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I love 32 Fords! A buddy of mine back in my cruising days had a chop top 32 3 window coupe, and took me for a ride in it. I had a hard time seeing where we were going, and I (being 6'3" tall) had a bit of trouble fitting in it, but it was still fun. Keep at it!!! I'm anxious to see how it turns out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

mfinger1 said:


> Started life as an Atlas Ford Touring ( always looked like roadsters to me...???)
> Removed sidemounts, HW Model A grille, diecast 5 window roof w/Vincent wheels. Thinkin' of paintin'er in a metallic purple..????


That is WAY KOOL!!!

Marty


----------



## mfinger1

*Atlas Coupe*



slotcarman12078 said:


> I agree, that Chevelle and Model A are sharp!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I love 32 Fords! A buddy of mine back in my cruising days had a chop top 32 3 window coupe, and took me for a ride in it. I had a hard time seeing where we were going, and I (being 6'3" tall) had a bit of trouble fitting in it, but it was still fun. Keep at it!!! I'm anxious to see how it turns out! :thumbsup:




Currently I'm at a stage where the grille will make all the diff. Pic shows Model A grille, though am contemplating a Deuce or "32 style grille. She's still a little rough, with the drivers side, side mount is still cut out requiring gooping, and maybe JBing the roof. I figure with all the plastic removed, that the diecast top won't add much if any additional weight, though if so will only increase traction!! Vrooooom......rup..rup..rup..rop.....Vrooooom.....
I normally use masking tape as a backer, applying goop to it, thus when dry enough, simply pulls away. Then a little block sanding and primer. Am currently working on a Deuce Altered. Will post some pics.


----------



## jwmoor

*Back at 36 volt racing*

Winter is here so time to dig out the 36 volt direct drive dragsters, too much power at launch, doubt you'll make a pass, too little and you'll get passed


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool pics and projects mfinger1. Amazing drag racers jwmoor!!!


----------



## WesJY

kiwidave said:


> Very cool pics and projects mfinger1. Amazing drag racers jwmoor!!!


yeah i agree with him!

Wes


----------



## mfinger1

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool projects MF1!!! I remember those Back In The Day Chevelles with the rear end jacked up and big tars. I had a Nova that way. Always like seeing other work benches too, I see you got the big eye glass!!!  Thanks for sharing...RM



Not quite as cool as your knockout projects, but we do what we can. Gotta thank Bill Hall for waking me up to the repolymerization of plastics and though hard to locate, I did snag a copy of Mike Vitale's book. Keep up the great work guys, I get a lot of inspiration from your projects!:thumbsup:

Here's my buddy "shithead", a starling I rescued, nurtured and who flew the coup during an outdoor feeding. I miss the little fella.....:wave:


----------



## mfinger1

*Gasser thread*

didn't I see a gasser thread here somewhere?


----------



## slotto

MF, I love Badman. great job brother!


----------



## kiwidave

Great looking cars mfinger1


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking cars MF, Just start a Gasser thread, I'm sure we can add some pics...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Cars, MF1 !! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Old School Aluminum slot rims are a nice touch...*

mfinger1,

Doh----------es are some fine Rods! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...great stuff...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

very nice collection !


----------



## Marty

mfinger1,
Nice cars!! Who made the "California Kid" body?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## mfinger1

Marty said:


> mfinger1,
> Nice cars!! Who made the "California Kid" body?
> 
> Thanks,
> Marty



That would be Tom Camarata of HO Models in AZ
check him out at http://www.homodels.com/
Doesn't seem to currently list it on his site, but I'm sure he can "pour" you one...ha..ha..ha
I've sent him parts as well that he's casted on request as well as added to his inventory.


----------



## mfinger1

only available for slimline though.......


----------



## roadrner

Keep building 'em!  rr


----------



## wheelszk

jwmoor said:


> Winter is here so time to dig out the 36 volt direct drive dragsters, too much power at launch, doubt you'll make a pass, too little and you'll get passed




Where is the video for this one? :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

mfinger1 said:


> only available for slimline though.......


That's fine with me!! I LOVE SlimLines!

Marty


----------



## rightnwrong

More pictures sethndaddy. That would be a great collection.


----------



## joegri

here ya go fellas.i hav,nt played with the lil cars for a bit cuz i got kinda busy but i did find time to build and finish this one.no i did,nt paint it a friend kirk did.the mini is always a crowd pleaser and a trak fav,so i started wrenchin on this 1.the chassis is 1 of those black ones that met the dremel for some venting and a brass gear conversion.that done a wizzard heave front was added and some wide 250 push ons were added.and did i mention i put a mean green arm in it and bushings were added to every journal.it took awhile to do all these things but i got it done in many sessions.this lil car is such a blast to drive!it seems to fishtail nicely and in total control at all times.it could be a trak champ if i put some different mags in.for now it has some tuffy blue/red in it.in short it was fun to build and even more fun to crank up the volts and let it rip!! also when it wipes out..... it really wipes out like tumbling 2 or 3 feet from spot of mishap. but that brings a laugh and check to see if the driver is o.k.minis are timeless and this one proves it.


----------



## bobhch

busy....Yep I know busy....always busy it seems.

joegri that is one fine painted and road rippin' Mini. 

Bob...Flames are always cool...zilla


----------



## slotto

Nice Mini Joe. I dig the flames and nothing beats a black car. NOTHING.


----------



## WesJY

Joe - thats one bad a$$ mini cooper!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## joegri

zilla,slotto and wesjy thanx for checkin out the "black jack" i agree with the comments black does look cool on a gray trak and the flames work on this one. i got the body off of ebay and the seller is a cool guy that i keep in contact with.i,m kinda bummed that the pics are blurry but let me reassure you that i hacked at that chassis and messaged it till it ran worthy of the mini body.fact i think i,ll go down to the cave and turn some laps before work!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Lots of detail work there JoeG!!! Black is hard to see when racing, but those cool looking hot flames should be easy to follow!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

*2011 will be another 2-tone year...*

The SUNOCO/MILLER Genuine Draft Shadow kinda just stalled back in July. I picked it up again and finished it off with some detail paint, a helmet & a coat of Future. This blue in the picture shows it as much darker blue than it realy is...dang it.

Stuck her on an AFX Magnatraction chassis with some new PVTs & drove the wheels off of it earlier today.










There is a TEAM #6 SUNOCO/MILLER Genuine Draft Lola painted up simularly that needs to get finished up now.

Bob...Me & my Shadow...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEET LOLA!! I like the colors - they POP!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Rolls

Whoa!! That looks GREAT, Bob!! Love those Sunoco colors, too. Man, you know how to treat a Shadow right! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Oh man, I like this Miller Genuine Draft Crown Sunoco Shadwow!!! Those colors look great together Bob...you stayed on the normal side with this build,lol...zilla. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

*Normal...you mean I am normal? LOL*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Oh man, I like this Miller Genuine Draft Crown Sunoco Shadwow!!! Those colors look great together Bob...you stayed on the normal side with this build,lol...zilla. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


Hey Hill,

Well since the Shadow and Lola discovery, along with Porsche 917s, there will be more normal builds now and then. When you get all the colors in the right place it makes for a fun vintage build.










This Lola #7 Miller/Sunoco build is waiting for me to add some small sponsor decals, detail the rear engine, put on the chrome engine stacks/roll bar, goop on the front window, add a head, paint up one of Bruces rear wings in blue and do the top of it in yellow with a large SUNOCO logo just like the Shadows wing.

When this Lola gets finished up I will post up a picture of them together before they get shipped out to thier new home.

Bob...Normal is O.K. now & then...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Uh oh, Bob... Just when you got that normal comment you go and behead the driver??? :tongue::tongue:

Seriously, though - that blue looks more like the actual color? It's sort of what I imagined the color to be when I saw the first picture. It looks GREAT!


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## plymouth71

Hmmm. seems kinda un-realistic... I don't think I've ever seen a car sponsored by two fuel companies.... :tongue: JJ


----------



## tjd241

*Well?... the thread is for customs...*

...and since both products make you _"go"_  ... and require occasional _"pit-stops"_ ... Seems like a good match. Kinda like a sponsorship by Hormel Chili and Charmin. :lol:.. The car flat-out rocks Bob... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Well, I didn't see that one comin'!! Made me laugh, tjd. Thanks!


----------



## bobhch

*Nuther you crack me up...*

RALMAO...Nuther that is a neat prospective...Hormel Chili and Charmin...hahahaahhaha 

Now my mind is thinking of what other sponsors would be funny to see on the same car for future builds? Hmmmmmmmmmmm

Made me laugh too and thanks for the coments on the cars as well. 

Bob...Phfttttttttttttttttttttt...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Exlax and Pepto Bismol come to mind!!  Oxymoron Racing?


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> Exlax and Pepto Bismol come to mind!!  Oxymoron Racing?


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## plymouth71

Hormel and Glade Air Freshener?


----------



## Super Coupe

Taco Bell and Alka Seltzer.Plop, Plop, Fizz, Fizz.


----------



## bobhch

*Butter...*

Wait, wait, wait....a butter & margarine car? BUTTER...Parkay....BUTTER...Parkay

Man I love this place...hahahahaahha 

Now let's see if any of our ideas get used or some others get made up? 

Letter decal sheets are great and snipping letters from other decals works too.

Bob...Parkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

That would be one slick ride.


----------



## plymouth71

"Groan"


----------



## joegri

after checkin out zillas latest build it makes me realize that decales really make a build come to life!! nice job bob. maybe someday i,ll learn how to make my own. looks just like a car you would have seen at road america or some other famous roar trak. very cool.


----------



## videojimmy

another Bobzilla classic


----------



## fastlap

bobhch said:


> When this Lola gets finished up I will post up a picture of them together before they get shipped out to thier new home.
> 
> Bob...Normal is O.K. now & then...zilla


You do have my correct address Bob?

Love them. Can't wait to see how you do the 917 in these colors!!

Gary...the mooch...sometimes masquerading as a zilla


----------



## roadrner

tjd241 said:


> ...and since both products make you _"go"_  ... and require occasional _"pit-stops"_ ... Seems like a good match. Kinda like a sponsorship by Hormel Chili and Charmin. :lol:.. The car flat-out rocks Bob... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



ND,
Not a bad combo. Have to go steal some jpegs for decals! :devil: OFD


----------



## bobhch

*wait I don't have a cabin...*

Here is a fun Charlies Angels Sand Van that just got some hot laps put on it...










Nothing like an old set of AJ's rims all polished up with good rubber on them still after all these years. 










This Pink realy shows up on the track well. 

Took the dremel up front on this Sand Van to let the larger front rims can move freely about the cabin.

Bob...Just call me Angel of the morning...Baby...zilla


----------



## joegri

zilla i concour the older aj,s with some "scuffing "realy brings,e m back pretty good. i,m diggin the pink, but that girl is freakin me out!!! looks like my aunt rose 35 years ago, but she had a big ol 100mm cig hangin out!! she scares me.


----------



## bobhch

*Corona II*

Built this Yellow Bandito so, I could have a pair of Corona buggies.



































Bob...2 is better than one...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Bob...2 is better than one...zilla


I Corona agree!!! Cool builds Bob...Please don't drink and drive...zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## kiwidave

Cool pair Zilla! Paint and decal work is outstanding!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

dos cervezas camarero Bobzilla - y ponerlos en vasos sucios!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yeah, what Doba said!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Errmmm.. what did Doba say, anyway?:freak: :lol:


----------



## WesJY

Awesome pair!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> Yeah, what Doba said!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Errmmm.. what did Doba say, anyway?:freak: :lol:


 
Does THIS help - lol


----------



## Marty

WesJY said:


> Awesome pair!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Boy, if I had a nickel for everytime I said that!

Marty


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking pair of SV's there Mr.Zilla.Keep the cool rides comin' Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Doba!!! Makes perfect sense now!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

I'm thirsty...


----------



## bobhch

*Great translation link Doba...*

Thanks everyone  

These came out fun because, they were fun to build.

Have a bunch more of these Sandy Vans painted up as, I always Phssssssssssht extras in the summer for a snowy day.

The trick to getting a nice paint job on the "C" Cabs is to sand off the words "SAND VAN" before painting. If you don't the letters will always bleed through.

Used the original front TOMY axle and rims with a spring on each side to keep them centered & away from the pick-up shoes. Also this doesn't hinder the front tire rotation.

The "C'-Cab is made of a very brittle material. Scissors just don't cut it...dang
I have used a thin Dremel circular saw blade to cut them without the fall apart end result.

Well off to another Sand Van project. :wave:

Bob...two beers bartender Bobzilla - and put them in dirty glasses!...zilla


----------



## roadrner

C'mon Bob,
You know you need a piece of lime sticking out of the top of those Sand Vanz!  Look great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> C'mon Bob,
> You know you need a piece of lime sticking out of the top of those Sand Vanz!  Look great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


rr,

I actualy thought about making little limes for these at one point. Maybee a 3rd Corona version? 

Bob...Let me check my painted sand van stock pile...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*I can "C" it now Bob...*

Tagging along with the 2 SV's is the lime truck. The Vitamin C-Cab.....










Can you "C" my point Bob...Oh Say Can You C...Zilla ??


----------



## bobhch

*So proudly we hailed as our "C' Cab was still there.....*



tjd241 said:


> Tagging along with the 2 SV's is the lime truck. The Vitamin C-Cab.....
> 
> Can you "C" my point Bob...Oh Say Can You C...Zilla ??


lol Nuther...by the Dawns Early Light...Dave

Bob...sEE Cee...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks for the new background for my computer ND!! :lol: That one really has me thinking about C cabs and styrene...


----------



## XracerHO

Bob, Great paint & decal work on the pair of Corona buggies (SV's)!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..Rl


----------



## bobhch

*One of my favorite Things...*

Well this one has been a long time in the making. 

I call it "Best Friends Forever" and am dedicating this build to Joez who was the inspiration behind this build.

















The rear license plate is a white stripe of Parma stripe tape and then decaled. I did use a small blue Parma piece also for the correct German plate look. Searched the net for German License Plates.

The front plate is a very thin peice of Styrene cut to size. 










If you look closely in the back of the dog house you can see the yellow Thermostat wire in the corner. I glued 2 of these on, drilled holes to post it in place securely, just like I do my heads. 










The Snoopy head is made from leftover tree parts from a "Mouse Trap" board game. Did a little work with a file, gooped, painted white and then used a fine sharpie for the black detail.

When you use a sharpie like this you need to let the ink dry for a week or two before dipping it in Future.

The rims are from a Maisto diecast that got spun onto threaded axles with some 4-gear skinney silicone tires in the rear.

Bob...VWs are my Thing...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Unbelievable build Bob...best friends forever...Zilla!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I never thought I'd see the Baron and Snoopy out cruising together!!! :lol: Bummer about the Sopwith Camel's bullet holes!! Still doing the mental figuring on your track build Project Z I'm doing for you. You getting anywhere with scenery?


----------



## Super Coupe

Cool build Mr.Z to the I to the double L A.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool concept and love that color. :thumbsup: Wonder what ever happened to Joez


----------



## tjd241

1976Cordoba said:


> Wonder what ever happened to Joez


I believe he's on Sabbatical... and I know he's sorely missed.


----------



## kiwidave

I can see where all the time went Zilla. Excellent detailing! Those wheels are just way cool!


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Unbelievable build Bob...best friends forever...Zilla!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I never thought I'd see the Baron and Snoopy out cruising together!!! :lol: Bummer about the Sopwith Camel's bullet holes!! Still doing the mental figuring on your track build Project Z I'm doing for you. You getting anywhere with scenery?


Yes I have been working on my layout and will post pictures when a bit more gets done.

The rears are X-Celerators and the fronts are rrr skinneys. 

The top scallops are Phreds and the sides are some decals I cut out from one of my Dads old model decal sheets. Dash VW Bug body kits are always fun to do up!

















Have some more projects on the way that are getting finished up soon...


Bob...eye like red (with a touch of yeller)...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like this yeller bug with a touch of red myself!!! Cool decal decorating!!! RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Dig it!


----------



## XracerHO

Great build on both the VW Thing & Bug - nice foil work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## joegri

always a fan of a fresh bug!!especially yellar with a touch of red and some phat tyres!! i see it,s missing a driver? i,m pretty sure a ratfink is lurking near by.nice job on the running boards too!


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> Great build on both the VW Thing & Bug - nice foil work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


Nope no foil but, Testors Chriome Trim paint does a nice job though.



joegri said:


> always a fan of a fresh bug!!especially yellar with a touch of red and some phat tyres!! i see it,s missing a driver? i,m pretty sure a ratfink is lurking near by.nice job on the running boards too!












Well if you look close there is a driver but, he is very hard to see. He has an Iron jaw type mouth. 
Usualy I dremel out the window and you can see the driver and/or passengers. 
I thought maybe with Future the winidow would be clear enough to see inside but, nope that didn't work

Thanks everyone and have a few more cars from Germany up my sleve next time.

Bob...Rat Fink Rules...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man, that bug is killer, Bob!! Those decals set if off just right... and the wheels seal the deal! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEET VW BUGS!! Friggin Awesome !! 

Wes


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*One Porsche...Two Porsche....no more Porsche...*

These are my last 2 Porsche Boxter bodies. 

Originaly this mold was made to get some bodies for one of Coaches Charity Auctions. The mold got used alot and only had a few more castings left in it before it got sent away.










The rear tires are some orange PVTs, Wizzard brushes, Solid Rivit Aurora chassis with Dash magnetts. It moves along very nicely










Wes did one of these bodies up for me in Red with Iron Crosses already so, I was able to make this one a racer....zoom, zoom










Am thinking yellow seats and then finish the rest of the detail the same as the other #2










Bob...2 are better than 1...zilla


----------



## WesJY

dammmnnnnn you are kickin a$$$$$$!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Geez Bob, you're kicking them out fast lately!! And why ain't you at work today? Hope everything is okay! The paint on the orangey gold is unreal!!! Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Been putting the snow blower to good use today...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Geez Bob, you're kicking them out fast lately!! And why ain't you at work today? Hope everything is okay! The paint on the orangey gold is unreal!!! Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


It helps that I have a stockpile of painted bodies from the Summer sitting around.

I can't wait for the Summer airbrushing season to start again. 

Bob...we got 8" of snw so, I got to stay home...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Bob - I just love those soft fades you do. Gets me every time! Very cool effect.


----------



## slotto

Nice Bug Bob.
Love the Iron Cross Porsche too. I gotta get me one of them.


----------



## kiwidave

Zilla that red one is going to be a looker!!! Keep forgetting to post pics here for the newbies! So here ya go!


----------



## tjd241

*Great things goin on here in this forum...*

:freak:My head is spinning from the sheer volume of posts :freak:.... in a good way though. So many prolific builds and new shops I can't keep up .

Mr Slotto's Neighborhood
CTSV
Joe65's Mile High
Wes's Hemi's
KD Gettin Down Under
Neal Volvo's Innovative Insanity
The Big Shoe-box
XR's One Guy
Dubble R's
jLED's Rollin Light Shows
Doba's Cave
The Underdog of North TX
LL's Florida Wonderland
Las Zillas
Pig's Pen
22tall Things
hTOP
Winthrop
...and not to "drag" on.. Reaper's keepers

DANG and that's only in the last week!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

We been busy bees, we have!! :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


I like this color!!! Do please tell, maybe an orange or tangerine over gold??? RM


----------



## bobhch

*Show us what you got...*



kiwidave said:


> Zilla that red one is going to be a looker!!! Keep forgetting to post pics here for the newbies! So here ya go!


Kiwi,

Look at that Green Mopar...ooooh, your Tire Kingdom car with those rims just looks so dang real as does the Dodge Gasser right below it!!

Then a Vantastic Sunoco blue pair to be followed by a Real Sweet Red Camaro and a flamed out baby blue 69 Chevelle!!

Yep this is the thread I came to when I first found "Hobby Talk" to post up my Customs. Like Nuther Dave said there are lots of post in lots of threads. That is a good thing! 



Hilltop Raceway said:


> I like this color!!! Do please tell, maybe an orange or tangerine over gold??? RM


Hilltop,

This started out with a Kustom Kolors Gold. This Gold has lots of tiny metal flake in it (you can't realy tell by the pics). Then I sprayed a light coat of Transparent Orange from front to back. After that Candy Apple Red. A dip in Future Floor Coat keeps this paint job protected and makes it race ready without fear of any damage to it or the decals either.

I may have to take a picture of this in the outdoor sunlight this summer to let your realy see all the Metal Flake in this paint job.

Hey all you New people that are building Custom Slot Cars...yeah You. lol

This is a good place to start posting pictures up when you first get here.

They don't have to be perfect or complex. This thread is for anyone that wants to post any slot car build they have done. 

All the people here on Hobby Talk have shown me many ways to make my Custom slot cars improved from build to build as everyone shares what they know with everyone.

Bob...Hope to see more pics posted up here soon...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bob and KiwiDave,
Some great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotto

Love them all Dave! I gotta get me one of those vans. The paint on the drag car is AWESOME!


----------



## bobhch

*Aaaaaaaaah Soooooooooooooooo Hooters High burns up another set of Good~Years...*

Climb aboard the HOOTERS HIGH bus everyone as we are going to the Strip to burn some rubber..............Whrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, whrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr *big smoke burnout* whrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, whrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr *the crowd is choking from all the smoke and medics are called to the scene* whrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, whrrrrrrrrrrr 





































This one has been sitting on the bench for a long time waiting to get finished up. The AW chassis underneath it runs this thing real nice around Las Zillas Speedway! Another fun one to run baby!

These AW rims got the black out treatment on them. Just dip some flat black paint with a fine brush into the wholes and then wad up a small amount of papertowel into the rim and spin. Now you have AFX looking rims!!










Bob...No wings today (Buda Belly "Chineese")...zilla


----------



## WesJY

LOL!!! I LOVE IT!! Keep them coming BOB "HOOTERS" ZILLA

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hooter's High, it's a love fest...RM
P.S. like that color!!!


----------



## Rolls

That bus is craaazzy cool! +1 on "love that color!!!"

Schweeeet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

who,s drivin this bus? this magic bus is soooo bad it needs 2 parachutes.color aint bad too. as you would say "too much magic bus" i wont take under. the who


----------



## roadrner

Tjettim,
Great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

Bob, where did you get the idea to making a Hooters Bus!   Great build & one Awesome paint job. :thumbsup: Your Fifth Element looks good too. ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Zilla,
Great custom Hooter High Bus! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

bobhch said:


> These are my last 2 Porsche Boxter bodies.
> 
> Originaly this mold was made to get some bodies for one of Coaches Charity Auctions. The mold got used alot and only had a few more castings left in it before it got sent away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear tires are some orange PVTs, Wizzard brushes, Solid Rivit Aurora chassis with Dash magnetts. It moves along very nicely
> 
> Wes did one of these bodies up for me in Red with Iron Crosses already so, I was able to make this one a racer....zoom, zoom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am thinking yellow seats and then finish the rest of the detail the same as the other #2
> 
> Bob...2 are better than 1...zilla


With a little detial painting this Porsche Boxter has realy come to life now. 

Next a dip in Future & then mount it up on a chassis.










I used red goop to hold in the clear red sheet plastic window. 
It holds in the glass and fills any gaps from the slot for the window with the right color too.

Bob...the more cars the better...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Excellent paint color and sticker choice, nice detailing too, I might add!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Rolls

Slick windshield work! Looks mighty nice, Bob! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Great work Bob (as always). :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice boxters Bob!!! Them yellow scallops really pop!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Is that the same body Bill shot in Alclad?


----------



## Bill Hall

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice boxters Bob!!! Them yellow scallops really pop!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Is that the same body Bill shot in Alclad?


Yeah dat's da one!

'Cept ....er....ummmmm....well.....it's a 550 Spyder.

Super detail Bob! It looks like a vintage scheme. Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Bob, the detail painting really makes the car - POP, great work. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Time to start fresh...*



Bill Hall said:


> Yeah dat's da one!
> 
> 'Cept ....er....ummmmm....well.....it's a 550 Spyder.
> 
> Super detail Bob! It looks like a vintage scheme. Very cool! :thumbsup:


Ummmmmmm yeah I meant 550 Spyder lol

I'm very lucky to have a bunch of my Dads old 1/24th model decals to cut up and work with.

My bench always seems to have lots of slot bodies scattered all over it in different stages.
Then Another one just ends up poping in to take the place of the last one finished. Funny how that works.

Well now I want to finish up everything on my bench. 
Then I can clean and organize it....well that is the plan. 
Phssssssssssssssht-ing time is near again!!

Still have a bunch of bodies painted up in the wings from last summer. 
Those are going to go back into the place of waiting for another day now.

Bob...clearing off my bench slowly now...zilla


----------



## joegri

seems i,ve been on a lexan thing these days. check out the newest from the bench. it,s a new school camaro lexan moulded in .015 thickness so its more durable i got a bunch from host bodies. bob dame is the maker of the lexans and i like his stuff the most and great guy to deal with. the camaro is mounted on a silky smooth afx chassis that really goes quite nice and predictable. but notice the motor bracket. that is a chunk of tubing that i bent and soldered to mount the body to and just a simple post up front. this method works good and i,ll add it can take a good hit with no damage.a post up front will work good for a car with a hood but, like the next 1 to do maybe not. i,m lookin at some of the daytona proto types next and the post comes out at this windshield. so now i,ve got another method for front mounting. for me these day the lexans are lots of fun and i,m gonna press foward to the next 1 till i get better at them. did i mention painting them is a pain in the butt. ahhhh so what they cost 2.00 and they strip easy too. now the camaro and the cobra are takin up trak time and i,m quite happy with the both of them. all i need is someone to race with !


----------



## bobhch

Hey Joe thanks for taking time from running those Lexan Camaro and Cobra pair to show us some track pictures of them. :thumbsup:

Can't wait to see your next ones!

Bob...keep it up...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

very inventive mounting style.... dig it!


----------



## joegri

i just started another lexan mount tonite for the daytona proto type. and thanx boyz for the comments! just diggin the lexan these dayz. more later


----------



## emazingli

Hi sir joegri. keep us on updated of your lexan. and pics. are much appreciated.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Nice Lexan Camaro's !Well done !
I gave up on Lexan as there is too little margin for error & hard body's are easier to repair & customize.Never had good luck painting them too much distortion over the years.

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I like this color!!! Do please tell, maybe an orange or tangerine over gold??? RM


Great Porsche' 550 Spider ! James Dean would be proud !


Neal:dude:


----------



## joegri

here ya go boyz i just wanted to show ya another way to mount the lexans to an afx chassis. i this case here the body really does,nt have a hood to speak of so i needed a different area to mount to. then i saw a superII mount that i just kinda copied. its just a simlpe set of bull horns lookin thing that pics up the front and in the rear a motor strap with a chunk of brass tubing bent and soldered to pic up the back half of the lexan. this is the third attemp at mounting lexans this way they are very crude and so am i. but they get a lil better each time. gonna try again but not so soon. however i encourage anybody to try it! it challenging at least for me.


----------



## WesJY

SWEET A$$ CAR!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Joe way to blow out tradition and add ingenuity!

Bob...love your brass tube work and nut job up front...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Very clever. Like that idea Joe!


----------



## joegri

just about the last of the lexans till i get a landshark. here is a rieley ford daytona proto type in .015 thickness from h.o s.t. bodies. it,s my first try at a fade and in some colors that you can see!! mounted to a friggen riggen with a blue wire motor. all i can say it,s fast ,smooth , heavy and fun.


----------



## bobhch

joegri said:


> just about the last of the lexans till i get a landshark. here is a rieley ford daytona proto type in .015 thickness from h.o s.t. bodies. it,s my first try at a fade and in some colors that you can see!! mounted to a friggen riggen with a blue wire motor. all i can say it,s fast ,smooth , heavy and fun.


Hey Joe that is some nice fade there & that chassis is pretty dang Cool too!!

Just be careful when getting around that Helicopter around liftoff as you don't want to be standing under those drooping props. Well unless you are an Umpa Loompa...then you would be O.K. 

Bob...fade on...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking fade Joe!!! Love those colors running together!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Good looking detail work too, I might add...RM


----------



## videojimmy

nice Joe!


----------



## joegri

thanx alot hobby dudes !! commin from you guys it means alot. i,ll tell ya painting the inside detail was kinda ruff on my eyes man.ya know tryin to stay in side the lines! i used a tooth pic that i sharpened to get close. and those colors you can see the car good! kinda looks like a melted creamsicle.


----------



## Bill Hall

I scream...you scream...we all scream....that's one YUMMY ride Joe.

The good humor creamsicle scheme makes it look good enough to eat.


----------



## Rolls

That fade is beautiful, Joe. Came out GREAT!


----------



## slotto

nice paint bro


----------



## slotcarman12078

That creamsicle fade job sure is inspirational!!! Beautiful inside out/ outside in painting Joe!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

My bad,bad Merc! More pics in my thread.


----------



## Super Coupe

That is BBBBBAD To The Bone. AWESOME.
>Tom<


----------



## plymouth71

That's Beautiful!


----------



## bobhch

Kewi your black -n- white Mercury is great with those Pearly Whites smiling!

This looks just like something that would show up at a real 1/1 Old School type car show....Kewl

Bob...love it...zilla


----------



## joegri

man i,d love to see that sled cruzin the trak shootin sparks out the back!! very cool kiwi good job man.


----------



## roadrner

Sweet sled! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

My new fav Chevy. More pics in my thread.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

My favorite too!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*Lets go racing...............*

Ooooh, Ooooh can this be my favorite Chevy too! 

Bob...Love it...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Superb KD!!! The time and effort you put into a build really shows, and this one is no exception!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

kiwi i have all the time in the world. just send it to joegri cell block #9 a.c.i. r.i.


----------



## tomhocars

Custom and Drag to the extreme.Tom


----------



## old blue

*Turd Polishing*

I would like to call the following "Turd Polishing". I feel like we need a forum for those of us who never had the money to put into the hobby but made the best of what we got at garage sales and flea markets. 
Today's entry is a tjet Camaro that someone else cut the hood open to put a blower through. Later they must have been bored so they melted the rear fender and bumper. I have polished this one to again have the motor through the hood and I attempted to make the burn look like body damage.
I thought about gluing the motor to the hood but then realized I could glue the motor to the top plate of the chasis to have more of a shaker type of deal. My photos are not great so bear with me.

Happy Easter,
Old Blue


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like it blue!!! That color combo is talking to me!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## old blue

Let's try the picture again... Not sure why photo is so small.....


----------



## bobhch

old blue

Everyone likes to burn rubber driving an old blue Camaro....Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,rrrrrrrrrr,rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr *Huge smoke cloud*
rrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Bob...go the Chevies...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Love those old Camaros! Rearended at a light? :freak: rr


----------



## TBI

TBI the FNG 


Haven't really had time to build an introduction thread yet.  But hello anyway! :wave:

After looking around the build threads, I'm more than a bit nervous to post any of my lumpers .... here goes nothin! 



I just finished this for my little brother's 40th B-day. He's a career fireman and EMT and has been field supervisor for the local ambulance company for many years. Well....thanks to his four year old son, (my partner in crime... in training) I was reunited with my long lost addiction to slot cars last Christmas. More on that later....


The cab is from a Lifelike truck, the box is sheet styrene, it sits on a Tyco US1 chassis. the lightbar is a piece of clear plexi inserted into a slot in the box with two Evan's flashing leds behind it in epoxy. I had to flip the position of the light bar and logo to accommodate the lights, but later noticed about half of the 1:1's are the same way. The unit number is his birthday - 4/29 











1:1


----------



## old blue

That is awesome. Your brother is a lucky dude. 

You had to make your own decals for this one. How did you do it?

Let me guess, there is a sick person and two EMTs inside?

Awesome,
Old Blue


----------



## kiwidave

Post away TBI that is a stunning build! Very clever and your attention to detail is outstanding. I'm very impressed with your first lumper!


----------



## Marty

I wish my "lumpers" looked that good!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very cool stuff!!! Outstanding graphic work!!! Keep on posting, glad ya found your way back to slotcars!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

That ambulance is sweeeeeet!!!! Lumper my @ss!!! You hit a home run with that!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great ambulance. :thumbsup: Great use of lifelike cab & idea for use of LED lights. ..RL


----------



## Rolls

On the contrary, TBI... you built a GREAT intro post!!! Sweet ambulance! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

TBI said:


>


Great use of styrene TBI! What an awesome present for a little brother.


----------



## TBI

Thanks guys! Coming from you fellers it means a lot! :thumbsup:


Old Blue- yes I did my own decals using photos of the 1:1 

The whole fam damily is over here now for BBQ and presents.

We'll see what my brother thinks..... I'll try to get some pics of the meat wagon in "action" 

~Bilge


----------



## bobhch

*Your brother is going to love this...Rrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrr*



XracerHO said:


> Great ambulance. :thumbsup: Great use of lifelike cab & idea for use of LED lights. ..RL


RL was thinking the same thing as me when I saw this...Lifelike Cab! What a great idea.:thumbsup:

This Ambulance is very well done and am Digging it Alot!

Bob...post away TBI...zilla


----------



## TBI

Well the ambulance was a HUGE hit!


----------



## tjd241

*Top Shelf TBI....*

Great job and welcome!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow....nice entry build!

Style and stance!


----------



## roadrner

Great way to join the board! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy

wow.... very impressive!


----------



## plymouth71

Very Cool! Love the lights... Perhaps a tutorial to let us know how you did it??


----------



## firchkn

great job, my birthday is in july!!!!!


----------



## slotto

So cool. I really dig the lights.


----------



## TBI

Just finished this Lamborghini Miura. 


I bought it on fleabay a couple months ago as a complete car and have been working on it off and on since I got it. The car was pretty rough - cracks in the body, no glass and the Tyco pro chassis was shot (front wheels broken and glued to the chassis, blades missing etc) At first I was going to locate another TP chassis ...but then remembered I had a cherry G-Plus narrow roller without a body and I'm not into the indy style cars all that much so it was a no brainer 

The Lambo was originally olive green and yes I know it is fairly rare but I didn't care because I don't plan on getting rid of it,
reason being I wanted to duplicate a 1:1 Miura SV I restored a few years back for good customer and avid car collector.

So I guess this smaller scale version is a tribute to....me 



I scavenged a screw post off an old Ideal junker and glued it to the body,
which worked out nice because there was a big crack in the "bonnet" that needed fixing right where the post needed to be. I also made a little bracket out of plastic to support and center the rear of the chassis 
I still have a little detail work to do, but it's close enough for now 


It sits nice and low and is a blast to drive, I'm pretty happy with it 



















































Here's a pic of the 1:1 it also sits low and is a blast to drive :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome restoration in both sizes!!! I do believe you need to make yourself a shop... and start yourself a thread!!! So far you've hit back to back home runs!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

What scman said!


----------



## plymouth71

one of my all time favourite cars! nice Job!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good TBI, looking real good!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotto

sweet


----------



## roadrner

Like slotto said, SCHWEET! great stance. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Rolls

*Crazy sexy Miura...*

Your sweet Lambo has me coming back for more! Great job on it!! 

If I can paraphrase Supreme Court Justice Potter Stewart*, 'I might not be able to define Italian beauty, but I know it when I see it.'











*Yeah, I had to look that up...


----------



## kiwidave

Low is good! Clever conversion. Sits real nice.


----------



## videojimmy

nice save...she's a beauty


----------



## bobhch

*Now that is a one Spicey Meat a ball...*



kiwidave said:


> Low is good! Clever conversion. Sits real nice.


Yep what Kiwidave said....ditto

Bob...G-Plus chassis is a great idea...zilla


----------



## TBI

Thank you for all the kind words guys, I'm really enjoying this forum - damn glad I stumbled upon it :thumbsup:

I have a few other projects nearing completion (everything was back burner'd for the ambulance....safety first!) 


Guess I better apply for some building permits and get going on a shop.


----------



## WesJY

Awesome Car! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Very slick!

Great modeling TBI. We're glad you found HT too.


----------



## joegri

wow i just spied out yer lil slotcar. man that is a cool lookin body and a nice chassis!nice lambo.... looks fast just standing still. nice job


----------



## slotto

Another Diecast convert. Racing Champions I believe.


----------



## bobhch

slotto,

Black with flames....that is my style of Saturday Night Cruise time! 

Bob...Super Couper...zilla


----------



## TBI

Just finished this Woodrow

Originally I was *"just going to remove the spare from the drivers side running board and paint the black body sections red"* ............ 

That quickly turned into a chop and channel  

Tires and wheels are from an AW SuperIII with the centers hogged out on the rears to give them some depth. Re-did the wood in something that looks closer to wood than the macaroni and cheese that came on it (my nephew thought it was a school bus)  Decided to do the roof red for better visibility on the track.

Made some mistakes along the way that cost me more labor and brain damage later - but then who hasn't  














Here's the fender/running board assy sitting on the chassis, the gearplate had to be trimmed a bit to allow everything to sit as low as I could get it. 
(without major rework to the chassis)















I started on this so long ago I forgot how tall it used to sit - just found this pic on the web


----------



## Bill Hall

Yessiree, very nifty!

The bar comes up another notch. Great styling and clever trix!

Macaroni and cheese.... hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like this version much better than the original!!! Nice chop and rebuild!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

TBI,

A great example of a slot car custom that shows just how much work went into it at a glance....Very Nice Custom Woody!!

Bob...not only hard work but, it looks Great!...zilla


----------



## slotto

Nice Woody TBI. I've been a little timid to chop the top and get all the posts uneven.


----------



## roadrner

Have to agree with Hilltop, great chop & build! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Excellent build. Like it!


----------



## slotcarman12078

From hokey to wild!!! Dramatic transformation!!! Awesome woody!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Vera Nice!


----------



## videojimmy

how cool is that?


----------



## TBI

Thank you one and all for your comments! (Even if you're just being nice.... it helps keep me chuggin along on the next one)  

I've always dug the termite wagons so I had to have one of these 
- but every time I'd look at it in stock form....I swear I could hear the theme from the Waltons playing 

I actually removed the spare, painted the hood and fenders bright orange, put it back together,
made two laps..... tore it apart, stripped it and started over  

I like the red better - besides...I needed the orange for the Miura :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

The only thing missing is the surf boards hanging out the back window..


----------



## eastside johnny

NICE channeling job!...NICE job all around! I've done the chop & a few other things (Ambulance, water truck, & tow truck), but never thought to channel one. One more idea for the "round tuit" list.


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> The only thing missing is the surf boards hanging out the back window..


Could add them very easily! Too bad Aurora didn't make the original that way. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## TBI

There's new sheriff in town.....and his name is Andy Taylor 









Before 












After













The electronics fit nicely in the front of the chassis 


















I don't think Andy and Barn believed me when I told them I had a new sheriff's car for them

They just said "Get back in your cell Otis"


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now that is a cool woo woo woo car!!! Still watch Andy all the time!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

TBI,
Looks pretty good. Now just stick one of those old whip antennas on the rear quarter. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Rolls

That Andy Griffith Show never gets old to me! I love what you did with your super cool squad car!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

roadrner said:


> TBI,
> Looks pretty good. Now just stick one of those old whip antennas on the rear quarter. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Good idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Great Police car TBI


----------



## WesJY

Yeah.. Sweet looking cop car! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like it!!!!  Is that a slow or fast flash? Great job on the painting and taping too!! Perfect!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

great cop car!


----------



## tjd241

*TBI giveth... and then he taketh away !!*

I was too slow and missed pic 1 of the Woody... It be gone now. Just the chassis and running boards pic is there now. Can ya do a rerun?


----------



## TBI

slotcarman12078 said:


> I like it!!!!  Is that a slow or fast flash? Great job on the painting and taping too!! Perfect!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks! It's a slow flash - we don't like to rush things here in Mayberry like they do in Mt. Pilot


----------



## TBI

tjd241 said:


> I was too slow and missed pic 1 of the Woody... It be gone now. Just the chassis and running boards pic is there now. Can ya do a rerun?


Hmm, I can still see it?


----------



## bobhch

Very Kewl Police Car TBI!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob... blink, :roll:blink:roll:,  blink...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Big old Jag! More pics in my thread.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here are a few.


----------



## joegri

very cool joe skylark. looks like skyhigh is attracting some heavy hitter pro stocks.n the grandstands are standing room only! nice customs joe.


----------



## kiwidave

Been messing around with Windows movie maker.


----------



## slotto

GREAT Collection there KD! Nice job on the movie too.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Kewi,

She's the girl that you never liked anyway.............Yeah that is a Rocking Slot Car Video!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Diggin' all these cars man....the Red :roll: Camaro is my Favorite! 

Bob...Rock On...zilla


----------



## TBI

Just finished this mini - the body is from a hotwheel but....it's plastic! 

The wheelbase is perfect for AFX chassis










I was going to put a union jack on the roof, but decided I like it just how it is 


I'm going to build a couple more of these in the very near future, I will take pics and do a step by step if anyone is interested



Here is a couple before pics of the hotwheel


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks for sharing the info TBI, like your version much better!!! Guess it's off to Wally World...RM


----------



## videojimmy

I have the same body and was about to start on it myself....
Bruce used this body to make his resins from. 

I bought one from him a long time and didn't realize it was the same body until
I bought the hot wheels version


----------



## XracerHO

Interested in the step by step. Great work :thumbsup: & off to Toyrus. It's hard to tell through the packaging which HW are plastic. ..RL


----------



## firchkn

plz post your how to!!!


----------



## TBI

Here's one on fleabay for $1.99 /$2 shipping


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...789560&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1129


----------



## roadrner

Always like a how too! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

TBI,

Great Mini conversion!!

Will add this to my to do list also...thanks for Sharon.

Bob...I ain't no Mini...zilla


----------



## TBI

*Mini Conversion Part I*

OK, here goes nothin 

Here is a step by step on a mini conversion, there is probably an easier/better way to do each step, but this works for me 































































*Continued*


----------



## alpink

nice how to. thank you.


----------



## TBI

*Mini conversion part II*


----------



## bobhch

TBI,

Great How you did it ...you can too....tute (Phffffft) torial! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks for taking the time to snap all the pictures and show all the steps for everything!

Bob...Gotta love the Mini...zilla


----------



## Gear Head

Now that is slick!


----------



## Rolls

First rate tutorial, TBI. Thanks for the excellent post! :thumbsup:

Rolls


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice work TBI!!! Thanks for the explanations...RM


----------



## TBI

Thanks for the kind words fellers! :thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

Oh yeah......I got a little bored last night


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet job TBI!! That looks very lightable!! I just might have to see if I can scrounge one up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool car, really liking that rear plate!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## clemedc

thanks TBI you did very good job on the mini and the tutorial.


----------



## bobhch

EURO FUZZ.....:lol: Now that is funny stuff. 

Bob...RALMAO...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Excellent tutorial, TBI. Thanks for sharing & taking the time. :thumbsup: Have two Mini's for conversion & cool Police Car. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

TBI - awesome "How-to" post! I am gonna steal one from my son. Heehee.. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

More great tips! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## joegri

here is the last of the host lexans that i,ve been playin with. i have a soft spot for daytona prot types they just look so odd.....kinda like a footballbat! this build has a tjet chassis that i really spent alot of time getting the geartrain just right and a tuffy arm that i balanced.as a result it flies around the trak real good in fact it challenges the trak champ.the only thing left is to shoot some blue to accent the white.this has been sitting on the bench since march and i just cant seem to finish it. ahhhh all this yardwork is getting in the way of some serious cave time! and i think i,m not the only one who suffers from the "honey do" list. in short i,m tryin encourage you guyz to fiddle around with some lexans . this style build is a full race and it fits in the old school catagory i think. enjoy and keep buildin!


----------



## bobhch

joegri,

Looks like lots of fun there Dude! 

Those are some fast looking tires...zoom, zoom.

You know joe you reminded me of an idea I once had by mentioning yard work.
If Lawn Mowers looked more like Race cars then maybe mowing would be fun?

Took my red mower and dubbed it the SLICKSTER IV with the optional "I LOVE HOOTERS" bumper sticker on it.

Bob...it still bites to mow on a Hot Day...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Looks COOL!! I think you gave me a idea to do that with tyco chassis. HMMMM..

Wes


----------



## TBI

bobhch said:


> If Lawn Mowers looked more like Race cars then maybe mowing would be fun?
> 
> Bob...it still bites to mow on a Hot Day...zilla


Run Sunoco race fuel in your mower, the smell of the exhaust is music for your nose :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

TBI said:


> Run Sunoco race fuel in your mower, the smell of the exhaust is music for your nose :thumbsup:


Try some RC 10/15% nitro and you'll have the lawn mowed in seconds.
(WARNING, results may be catastrophic to the engine)
>Tom<


----------



## TBI

We're putting the band back together.........


----------



## alpink

nice job with Jake and Elwood


----------



## Marty

That is way kool!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## clemedc

haha cool idea


----------



## joegri

get outta here!! i dig it!!!!!


----------



## plymouth71

Is that what you wanted that body for? Awesome!


----------



## Bill Hall

Nifty!


----------



## TBI

plymouth71 said:


> Is that what you wanted that body for? Awesome!


I actually have four of those bodies now... and have big plans for the other three as well, thanks man!


----------



## joegri

i had to go back and look at the pics..... are u fkn kiddin me elwood lives!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjd241

*Great car TBI...*

It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses... _*Hit it *_!! :hat:


----------



## TBI

tjd241 said:


> It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses... _*Hit it *_!! :hat:


"We're on a mission from God"


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool TBI


----------



## roadrner

tjd241 said:


> It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses... _*Hit it *_!! :hat:



My thoughts exactly when I saw the pic! Great movie. What about a crash scene with the rest of those bods? :devil: rr


----------



## WesJY

TBI - VERY COOL!!! 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

TBI, Very Cool idea & great execution. ..RL


----------



## TBI

Thank you one and all! It's a hoot to drive, every time I take a lap I can hear the theme from Peter Gunn playing


----------



## bobhch

*Dats what I'm talkin' about.....WOW! 100% on the KEWL factor meter!*

Jake & Elwood in a Blues Brothers Police car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oooooooooh man everyone is right...this is In-dublity-duplity-Fan-tab-U-lous!

What a custom slot car build TBI....lOVE iT!

Bob...now this is a CUSTOM...zilla


----------



## TBI

Had a little cave time today and was able to button up another mini project (these little fellers are addicting) 

it's been "almost done" for about a month 

Was also able to make a little progress on the shop today too 



Hope everyone enjoys a safe holiday!


~Jeff


----------



## clemedc

sweet lil mini TBI


----------



## Bill Hall

A strong finish....very sharp!


----------



## plymouth71

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeT !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*I like the exhaust treatment...*

... nice idea on the Mini. Great angle as it ports out through the body. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool. Like the roll cage!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Holy cow TBI!! That is slicker that dog drool!! That grill treatment kicks butt!! All around top shelf!!! ( I'm lucky enough to have the standard issue Mini here thanks to TBI, so I can see all the little tricks! ) :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jtslot

one sweeeeeeet ride tbi


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

My kind of car!!! I'm liking this!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

Mini time..............very Kewl build!!

Bz


----------



## TBI

Thanks guys!! :thumbsup:

For the grille I cut a piece of styrene to fit, then built a decal from a picture of a billet grille. 
On the headlights I carefully made "dots" on the body using a silver sharpie and then built decals to go over the top of them.
The exhaust is 1/8" styrene tube. In order to tuck the rear wheels, I filed down the sides of the AFX chassis in the rear removing as much as I dared  
and then trimmed a bit off the backside of the rear wheels and tires. 

The wheels and parachutes are from a diecast, the injector/blower from a tyco ultimate police car,
rollcage was modified from the same hotwheel as the body, wheelie bars are from scratch


----------



## slotto

*Number 60*

























Dodge A100 with working front and rear lights.
thanks for looking.
slotto


----------



## alpink

slotto that is too cool. nice job


----------



## bobhch

Oooooooooooooh that van looks Kewl and right at home in your neat shop!!

It would be Kewl without the lights so, this is over the top Kewl now...love it! :thumbsup:

Bob...digging your shop pics...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like how he can take flat styrene, and really make something with it. This one really captures the A100 van's looks, well enough you can tell exactly what it is just by looking at it. You've come a long way slotto, and every build gets better and better!! Keep at it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

that is nice work there Slotto


----------



## TBI

slotcarman12078 said:


> I like how he can take flat styrene, and really make something with it. This one really captures the A100 van's looks, well enough you can tell exactly what it is just by looking at it. You've come a long way slotto, and every build gets better and better!! Keep at it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap

*FastBodies Indy car*

Here's my latest resin body.


----------



## bobhch

Great Dads Root Beer car!

My Dad would put masking tape on his 2 liter bottle of Dads Root Beer to mark it the liquid line. I just drank a little and moved the tape....Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh he still doesn't know I did that. 

Bob...my Dad drank Dads Root Beer...zilla


----------



## WesJY

TBI - SWEET A$$ MINI!!!

SLOTTO - CAN'T STOP LOOKING AT THAT SWEET DODGE !!! 

FASTLAP - WOW!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice to see ya 'round Gar.

I rekon the Mega is gonna make your life easier...? 

Gorgeous car!


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys.
Great Mini, TBI. Love the color!
Nice Indy too fastlap!


----------



## spider89119

Here's an old school custom/hot rod 1959 Plymouth I made from an MEV kit body.


----------



## roadrner

Sweet looking mini in a great color and a killer van, great rake! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great job Mr. Fast!! They were made for each other.. no really!! :lol: Awesome modeling!! :thumbsup:

That Plymouth looks sweet too Spider!! :thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

wow we got some cool rides here guys


----------



## tjd241

That's a nice old Plymouth Spider... Gotta love them MEV kits eh?


----------



## bobhch

spider89119 said:


> Here's an old school custom/hot rod 1959 Plymouth I made from an MEV kit body.


spider....Love it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Old School Rocks........................yeah baby!!

Bob...scallops are Kewl...zilla


----------



## spider89119

Thanks guys. I do love those MEV bodies. I am a huge fan of 55-61 Mopars. I even have a 1:1 61 Newport. I've got a 60 Plymouth kit from MEV that I am going to do next. I am going to do that one factory original style in red and white.


----------



## bobhch

spider89119 said:


> Thanks guys. I do love those MEV bodies. I am a huge fan of 55-61 Mopars. I even have a 1:1 61 Newport. I've got a 60 Plymouth kit from MEV that I am going to do next. I am going to do that one factory original style in red and white.


I found this Super Cool article on a Cherry Red 61 Newport Wagon.

Scroll down just a little bit for some awesum pictures on the link below...H.A.M.B.

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=505404

It is amazing what a different than stock color can do for a car.

Bob...pimp your ride...zilla


----------



## spider89119

Cool wagon, Bob. Thanks for the link. Here is a link to some 1:1 55-61 Mopar customs I posted on youtube. My car is the third one in the video. Maybe these cars will give people some more customizing ideas for their slot cars.


----------



## bobhch

spider,

Yeah those are odd balls and Nice ones at that! 

Your video inspired me....kewl stuff! Have always been a big fan of Scallops.

Bob...old school lives in Las Vegas...zilla


----------



## clemedc

*Vitamin C 1970 Roadrunner*

I figured I would just start posting my cars here instead of in the clems cars thread. The first post here will be this MEV kit 1970 Plymouth Roadrunner painted with the Vitamin C paint scheme. I always loved these cars.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## plymouth71

Very Nice... Reminds me of the Hotwheels I have exactly like this.


----------



## kiwidave

Nice work clem. Post in both threads. This is probably the thread most new people look at first. 
Tyco powered Aston and Magnatraction powered Mustang. More pics in my thread.


----------



## clemedc

Ok Dave I may do that thanks.


----------



## slotto

Killer Aston KD. Love the stance on that Mustang


----------



## roadrner

KD,
Sweet lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

clemedc,

Cool Roadrunner there & it brings back memories for me also.










As a kid my Dad traded in his 3 tone green 56 Buick baby for a 69 tan VW bug. We went straight to the nearby Drive Inn theater to go see the newly released Herbie The Love Bug movie. My Dad parked in the row right behind a Sweet Orange Roadrunner similar to your slot build for our viewing pleasure. 

Bob...beep beep...zilla


----------



## TBI

Took this pic in Denver last weekend......

.....I believe this build speaks for itself :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey TBI....gives me Flashbacks of "Jungle" Pam Hardy back in the early 1970's.....but Pammy was better built


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

PS-


----------



## TBI

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Hey TBI....gives me Flashbacks of "Jungle" Pam Hardy back in the early 1970's.....but Pammy was better built


Great minds think alike 




Mmmmmmm, Jungle Pam


----------



## roadrner

What a pit crew! Sure beats NASCAR. :devil: rr


----------



## bobhch

I want pam...zilla


----------



## TGM2054

And now back to our regularly scheduled program
View attachment 137549


----------



## bobhch

TGM,

Hey now those are some slick Drag cars! 

Bob...Long Live Funny Cars...zilla


----------



## TBI

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!! Nice work, those Floppers rock!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool TGM. Real nice work. Great stance on all of them.


----------



## TGM2054

Thanks guys. Heres one in progress. Hairy Canary Firebird body going on a 4gear chassis.


----------



## bobhch

That Candy Apple Red...............:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Vroom, Vroom baby...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

love the color!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very cool drag cars TGM!!! Liking that Firebird choice of color!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

Love that Cuda's sponsors! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## clemedc

roadrner said:


> Love that Cuda's sponsors! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Classic 3 stooges reference.


----------



## fastlap

Next version of my FastBodies Indycar, circa '90-'00ish cross between and Reynard and Lola.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very kool!!! Good looking body!!! ... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!! Serious detailing Gary!! Looks awesome!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

yup looks sweet. gotta love the Indy cars


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

The Fantastic paint & decal job makes it POP!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I may not smoke anymore but, still love the way that Indy car looks with those KOOL decals.

Bob...Not a KOOL user anymore...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69

bobhch said:


> The Fantastic paint & decal job makes it POP!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I may not smoke anymore but, still love the way that Indy car looks with those KOOL decals.
> 
> Bob...Not a KOOL user anymore...zilla


hey bob way to go on the no smoking!i been quit for over six months myself.after 25 years of a pack a day,i feel pretty good about it!keep it up:thumbsup:
and great job on the car too,lol!sorry!


----------



## tjd241

Great Indy... That's some serious detailing there. Great package. :thumbsup:


----------



## tomjet

Cool Detailing Kool Indy!!


----------



## fastlap

Thanks guys!!! 

The Marlboro is the next paint scheme up, or maybe the Rahal "Lite" car.


----------



## kiwidave

Really nice work fastlap. Nice to see a wings and slicks custom.


----------



## fastlap

*finished the R8*

Here is my latest resin kit. Audi R8.

Naked and with clothes on;


----------



## alpink

that Audi is smokin dude. nice job.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's some SERIOUS decal work!!! Holy crow!! :freak: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> That's some SERIOUS decal work!!! Holy crow!! :freak: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Fastlap - i agree with him!!! Awesome job on that car!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

fastlap,

Super Duper Job on your Audi R8!! 

You built the whole thing from A to Z. 

I know you had to pull a few teeth out on that decal job and bit a few bullets casting it up. :freak:

The end result shows all the work you put into this piece of slot art!

Bob...Now this is some Incredible Craftsmanship...zilla


----------



## fastlap

Rahal CART "Miller LITE" car.


----------



## clemedc

Nice INDY car fasdtlap


----------



## Marty

Fastlap - that is way kool! Did you make the decals?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Anybody want to post some details on how you make custom decals, what materials you used. I have done several graphics for signs, retaining walls, and borders etc but always wandered what you used for decals.

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've made a few decals, so I can give you a few tips from the cheap way of making them. First off, you'll need a printer, and the correct decal paper for the type of printer you have. ( Laser or ink jet ) I have an inkjet, so I'm only experienced with this type. 

Have your decal subject in mind. There are a ton of images on line you can copy and save to your computer, or you can make your own using the software on your computer. My 'puter has "paint", and this is where I set my decals up. After downloading the image(s), I open paint and pull the image up. A little copying and pasting will double up your images ( like one for each side of the car ). You can also reverse the image for matching graphics decals. You can resize your images in paint, but you don't want to shrink or expand them too much or they'll get blurry. Other programs such as photoshop will allow you to resize without losing definition, but I don't have that capability on my old dinosaur of a computer. 

Next thing is determine what color the decal is going on. There are two types of decal paper... clear and white. Since most printers don't print white, anything white on your artwork won't print, so you have to take this into consideration. If you use white decal paper, the white will show through. What paper you need will depend on a few things. Clear decal paper is good for light color cars, decals on darker colors really need the white paper to show up. If there's white in your artwork, unless the decal is going on white paint, white paper is pretty much a must. The thing I dislike about white decal paper is the edges show on the finished product. 

If you're using "paint" to do your decals, before printing, click on page preview and you'll see how your print is set up. Mine usually has the stupid images centered on the paper, and it splits it onto 2 pages (DOH!) If this is the case, click on page set up and unclick the 2 centering boxes. This is where you want to mess with scale, by the way. If you re-size your image in set up, they don't lose their definition. Play with the scaling to get close to what you want. You can double back to preview and get an idea where it stands. The sheet as it shows in preview is default 8 1/2 X 11. My old monitor just happened to put the preview in the ballpark of that size, so I could get a good idea as to how big the decals would be. You can also change the margins to save decal paper. I wouldn't put them closer than .25 to the top edge, and you can adjust what side (L or R) of the sheet they'll print by adjusting the side margin. My old Vista software allowed me to adjust the view in paint so I could fill the whole width of the decal sheet. Sadly, I had to downgrade ( or upgrade depending on your point of view ) to XP and I lost that feature. This means it takes forever to expand your image window to allow for the full width, or I can only print about 1/2 the width of the paper at a shot. It's hard to print a page that's half missing, so I lose a little paper each time I print decals. Keep in mind, if you leave your imaging software, your page set up resets!!! I usually save the file and use the reduction needed as part of the file name so when I return to it ( like when I screw up a decal and have to make another set! ) you know what to set scaling at.

Once you have your sample printed out on regular paper and you're satisfied with the size, it's time to print out the real deal. Put a sheet of decal paper in the printer, ( shiny side is the side you want to print on ) and go back to page set up again. Double check your scale percentage. Then click print on the paint menu drop down. Your printer pop up should open and select the type of paper there. I generally choose transparency, though glossy photo works too. Make sure you choose the photo quality setting!! Note: you'll use more ink on this setting, so avoid boo boos!! Print out your decals, and then let them dry for a good 1/2 to 1 hour. 

Once the ink is dry, you need to protect it. Cut out the section of decal paper with your subject on it, and hit it with a couple of light coats of clear lacquer, or testors decal protector. Once the light mist coats have dried, hit them with a heavy coat. I've tried clear enamel on some, and the colors bled. This is why I suggest lacquer as my first choice. Once the clear coats have dried, cut 'em out and apply. 

If you've printed on white paper, you want to cut as close to the printing as possible, with as clean an edge also, as the white will show.


I have yet to try it, but I've got a hunch it'll work. Since I now have an airbrush, I've got a project in the works on which I'll put the decals on, and then paint the body up to the decals. Since the decals I'm planning to use are huge ( like the side of a van ) and the body will be painted black, I'm hoping the backwards process will hide the edges of the decals. Sooner or later I'll find out..  I hope this helps!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

One more question. Where do you buy your decal paper from?

Thanks for the help

Boosted


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

About all I use is clear decal paper because of the white background problem Sltman mentioned. Background needs to be white or very light colored. The ink is just too transparent to show on colored backgrounds unless you can print with white ink. I'll do a google search, find a large, clear image I like, right click - copy or save, then paste in Microsoft Word. Now that you have your image in Word, click on the image and you will see a box pop up around your image. Click on a corner and squeeze your image size down to the size you need. Copy and paste a few test images changing the size of each. Now print out a test page to see if it's what you want. Pick out the images you can use, delete the others and run another test page. If you have your image correct, take a piece of decal paper and tape it on the edge, to hold it place, on top of your test print area, then run it through your printer. This keeps from wasting decal paper. Cut the image from your decal paper, let the ink dry, then spray a clear on top to protect it...RM

P.S. I use Testors from Hobby Lobby, don't forget your 40% off coupon...


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I have a small HP Photo-Smart 375 color ink-jet printer, It does a great job printing pictures so I thought I would give it a go on some custom decals. Is this printer going to work? 

I have kinda looked around here, Staples etc and never found decal paper, Is it called something else? When I ask at the store all the salesperson knew about was just transparency sheets for overhead, no one knew anything about sheets with adhesive.

I have several really nice photo software programs that I have used on my retaining walls ,but I took the files to staples to have them printed on heavy card stock, they turned out great, the images were all very clear. 

Thanks guys sorry if I hijacked the thread, I was hoping to do some custom decals for a race car build that I want to post when finished.

Boosted


----------



## videojimmy

try this: http://www.decalpaper.com/Default.asp


----------



## alpink

http://www.dogpile.com/info.dogpl/search/web?q=water+slide+decal+paper


----------



## tjd241

Amazon too.


----------



## TBI

While we are on the subject, does anyone have a preference as to the water used to apply decals? ie: distilled, tap, warm, cold etc. 

Does anyone add anything to their water? 


Thanks!


----------



## alpink

I use distilled water, room temperature. a trace amount of white vinegar can help to allow the decal to set over irregular surfaces but can adversely affect some decals. I think most of the decal set solutions that are sold commercially have a trace of white vinegar in them as the agent.


----------



## TBI

*Brew Ha Ha*

Bud Man and Spuds on their way to a beach party





















































Been whittling away at this one all summer 

After a few subtle mods, the body (an AW sand van) was painted bright white, but just didn't work for me, so it was stripped and redone in wimbledon white - mo betta! The bumper, nerfs and roll bars are shot in red metalcast over silver. Mounted on an original Aurora chassis rolling on RRR slottted mags.

Bud Man & Spuds are scratch, the Bud cans are made from .030 plastic rod, the "ice" is table salt covered with clear, windshield and "tap handle" shift knob are from a CD case, front bumper and roll bars are from a paper clip, the nerf bars are from the same stock as the beer cans. Originally I was going to make the side tanks look like kegs, but after I decided to add nerf bars... thought it might make the lower body too busy.


----------



## alpink

that rolling ice chest is the "BOMB' !


----------



## TBI

alpink said:


> that rolling ice chest is the "BOMB' !


Thanks Al!


----------



## TGM2054

That is killer!!! What's next...... A little Captian? The three wise men, Jim,Jack, and Jose?


----------



## clemedc

Sweet BUD BUGGY


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is way tooo slick!!! Very creative, especially the beer cans, the ice, the Bud Man and Spuds, the... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: on this one...RM


----------



## slotto

Awesome TBI ! Love the little cans.


----------



## Bill Hall

Great theme build TBI.

Well thought out details.

Super!


----------



## joegri

very nice tbi ice n cans look perfect! i,m enjoying 1 now.


----------



## Tazman6069

BrrrP:drunk::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Wow TBI, very impressive!


----------



## Marty

Bud Buggy is WAY KOOL!!

Marty


----------



## Super Coupe

Can I have directions to the party? TBI,your Bud Buggy is AWEWSOME!!! Party On Dudes.
>Tom<


----------



## plymouth71

Cool, Love the Cans. I did a bucket of Ice the same way. Looks Great. Did you use decals or paint for the individual can markings?


----------



## TBI

*All of your responses are very much appreciated, THANKS GUYS!* :thumbsup:



The inspiration for this build came from an old sticker I've had since I was a kid












The Bud buggy went through a few changes along the way, in an earlier stage the spare tire was turned into a keg, complete with pump and tap.

Spuds was an afterthought, originally Ed McMahon was gonna be riding shotgun (J/K) :jest:




This is my first set of RRR wheels, I should have mounted Bud Man's head on a spring  



.......hey, maybe I'll take the other set I have and build a "Night at The Roxbury" car :wave: 

~ Jeff


----------



## Rolls

Crazy cool! Love what you did with this way fun build. Top notch!


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's downright incredible!!! Love the beer on ice!! This is no doubt one of my top 10 builds of the year!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW TBI, I'm amazed ! How on earth did you make such tiny labels for those Bud Cans !? Your attention to detail is very impressive :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

The Bud Buggy is AWESOME! I think you should do this as the next project.

-Paul


----------



## TBI

Ralphthe3rd said:


> WOW TBI, I'm amazed ! How on earth did you make such tiny labels for those Bud Cans !? Your attention to detail is very impressive :thumbsup:


Making the decals was the EASY part, applying them ...........not so much :freak: :tongue:


----------



## roadrner

Great loooking buggy! Love the cooler and cans in the back. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Bud Buggy - super detail on the occupants, cans & ice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

TBI said:


> Bud Man and Spuds on their way to a beach party


TBI.....Very Cool Buggy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

First of all Dune Buggies are AWESUM to begin with (you can never have enough of them) and secondly you did this Buggy with incredible detail of Budness.

Beer on ice in back, Bud beer handle shifter, Spuds and the Budman along with the decals and paint...yeah!

Bob...The King of Beers is shining through...zilla


----------



## old blue

A little off topic, but I love Bud Man too. Maybe the dragster can be the next project for someone. I got these from an auction. The backs of them are signed by someone in the Anheuser-Busch marketing department.


----------



## TBI

Bob....weiser.....Zilla - Thank you kind sir!


Old Blue - I was thinking maybe this would be my next build......


----------



## clemedc

loving the budman stickers OLDBLUE, AND OF COURSE THE DUNEBUGGY


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow you placed those decals on each can?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!   

And made the cans too?!?!?!??!?!!? Jeeeeeeez

Amazing :freak: :freak:


----------



## TBI

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Wow you placed those decals on each can?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!
> 
> And made the cans too?!?!?!??!?!!? Jeeeeeeez
> 
> Amazing :freak:


Yes sir :wave:

I busted my leg up pretty good a couple months ago and had to do something to keep my mind off of not being able to take my boat out


----------



## bobhch

TBI said:


> Yes sir :wave:
> 
> I busted my leg up pretty good a couple months ago and had to do something to keep my mind off of not being able to take my boat out


Hey TBI,

You're not one of those Swamp people that hunts Alligators are you? 

Hope your leg gets better soon!!

Bob..."YUP"got to get me some more Gator Tags...zilla


----------



## TBI

bobhch said:


> Hey TBI,
> 
> You're not one of those Swamp people that hunts Alligators are you?
> 
> Hope your leg gets better soon!!
> 
> Bob..."YUP"got to get me some more Gator Tags...zilla


Thanks Zilla, not many swamps around Salt Lake..... a few marshes and some salt flats, but no swamps 

I have a slot version of my truck and boat in the works

......but then again I got a lotta stuff "in the works"  :freak:


----------



## joegri

heres a coupla o builds that have been kickin round the bench for months i guessin since march or april i think. i just had to sit down and finish the darn things! i like lexans cuz tyeyre a chalenge to mount and they just say pure ho racer. i wish somebody would cast up the daytona proto types!! that is 1 fast n smooth tjet. and the willys modified racer is fun too! i think the willys is the most customized ho body ever built! anyway thats what i,ve been building lately. seems i like running the stuff that is on the trak enjoying the fruits of my labor.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Joe, IMHO that Willys Dirttracker turned out Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

Im not crazy bout the paint, but the setup is awesome on both. Im sure there good runners


----------



## joegri

ugg the paint is awful i agree but, they both go very good. the lexan goes so good ya really cant see how bad it looks! lol. but lots of fun building e,m. thanx fellas for checkin out what is off the bench n on the trak.


----------



## TBI

Picked up this little Ferrari on fleabay a while back, the wheel wells were hogged out almost to the point of being a dirt track car  
I was aware of the wheel wells when I bought it, however....when it arrived, the seller shipped it in....AN ENVELOPE! 
I was afraid to even open it  The roof was crushed to point that the glass was resting on the gear plate  
But I paid less then $10 inc shipping and it had a pretty cherry original chassis, so I couldn't get too pissed.  

It was originally light yellow, but I'm kinda one of those "Ferraris are supposed to be red" guys (unless it has numbers on the side) :wave:


----------



## Marty

That looks great! Nice save!

I had an HO slot car sent to me in an envelope also. Contacted the seller, he sent another one in an envelope again! This one was OK and he let me keep the first one.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great save there TBI!!! Very nice detailing and liking that rear tag... Don't those envelope shipments just p... you off!!! RM


----------



## TGM2054

Great save doesn't even cover it if it was crushed that bad!Awesome!


----------



## slotto

Super clean Ferrari. I love it!


----------



## joegri

wow tbi that is a perfect example of a ferrari save! great job on the paint and the rims do it justice!! i,ll give it 2 thumbs up nyyyce!


----------



## alpink

nice resurrection and you are right. red is the only color for that body. it is a beaut and I like the wheels too.


----------



## Rolls

Great save!! Also, your detailing is fantastic, and imho, very tastefully done. 

Really something special, TBI!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Daaaaaaaam!

Nice straight body work, killer paint, tidy details...

Beefrickenyootimuss!


----------



## plymouth71

awesome job. nuff said!


----------



## old blue

Absolutely gorgeous! I want to know how the tailpipes were done? 

Old Blue


----------



## videojimmy

that is one sweet car... a save and a beauty!


----------



## tjd241

*Bar none...*

Gotta be one of the best examples of this body ever posted. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

nice lil red ferrari


----------



## TBI

Thanks boys! 

I would have never been able to pull this stuff off without the knowledge acquired here on HT :thumbsup: 

The quality of work you guys turn out makes me strive to better my stuff! 



-old blue, I removed the factory exhaust and replaced it with polished aluminum tube




PS- Here's where I build my license plates :wave:

http://acme.com/licensemaker/licensemaker.cgi


----------



## XracerHO

Fantastic Save & Great finishing detail on the Ferrari!! ..RL


----------



## WesJY

Awesome Ferrari! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Sweet looker, simple and clean! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## joegri

just had to go back n look at it again!!! man that is a nice lookin car.


----------



## bobhch

TBI,

Love your Ferrari...........AWESUM!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Red...........................oh man that is a LKER!!!!!

Bob...incredible build...zilla


----------



## TGM2054

Attack of the '57 's! Got some paint shot this weekend.








View attachment 141250


View attachment 141251










View attachment 141253
These aren't near being done yet. But their getting there. They all have details that need to be added, blowers, turbos, zoomies, Moon tank and windows.


----------



## slotto

Dude, I'm diggin' that primered one! Love how the engine sticks up.


----------



## kiwidave

Now that's some cool looking 57's!!!


----------



## clemedc

I agree nice rides TGM


----------



## roadrner

Great looking renditions! Are you making any of these bodies available for the public? If so, let me know, I'd like to pick up one with the scoop for a custom project. Send me an email ([email protected]) SWEET! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## TGM2054

Thanks guys. Trying to get things painted up before the cold weather sets in. Sorry roadrner I didn't cast them, but you can get one from Hairy Canary. Look for him on Nitroslots.com. He has quite a selection of cars, everything from funny cars,pro mods, altereds and a front engine dragster. All really nice castings. Bondoman is making a '57too. I haven't seen it yet but he makes some neat stuff too. You'll see him on here once and a while and on Nitroslots.


----------



## bobhch

slotto said:


> Dude, I'm diggin' that primered one! Love how the engine sticks up.


What slotto said....dig it!!

All of these 57s are Diggers and will come back to check them out after that list of parts you mentioned get added to them all.

Bob...Love the 57s & eye'm not talking about Heinz 57 baby...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, them 57's are cool looking!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## old blue

*Wine Willys*

Not exactly Custom, but I like it..... This is a RRR full blown Willys that I got in a trade with PIZ.


----------



## clemedc

regardless you caint go wrong with a Willys Old Blue it looks good in red.


----------



## tjd241

clemedc said:


> regardless you caint go wrong with a Willys.


... nope ya sure can't. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## old blue

I forgot to add that this car came as a kit. I had to polish it and then paint in the details of the grill, lights, motor etc. I even polished the glass to give it the extra clear look. 

This is out of the ordinary for me because typically I am trying to polish a turd that came from someone else's junk box. 

Old Blue


----------



## TGM2054

Well I got one of the '57s done. The back wheels need narrowed up and tucked in, and I'm not sure on the baby moons, but you get the idea.


----------



## slotto

That 5seven is lookin' mean there Tom!
Love it


----------



## clemedc

nice ole gasser look on the 57 TGM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job on the 57!!! The moons look good, but them front wheels look even better!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Ditto on the fronts... too cool! Great '57!


----------



## bobhch

Love checking out all the fun customs that get posted here.

TGM,

Great slot work on the 57....FUN!

Bob...digging the red Willys too...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Cool*



TGM2054 said:


> Well I got one of the '57s done. The back wheels need narrowed up and tucked in, and I'm not sure on the baby moons, but you get the idea.




Ahhhh....now I get to see an enlarged pic of your car 









:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

TGM - i like it!!! baby moons, white walls and pipes! just perfect !

Wes


----------



## clemedc

It looks even better enlarged


----------



## mfinger1

*Duece Coupe*

'lil Duece Coupe & custom Batmobile


----------



## Bill Hall

Tell us about your nifty Model A Mike!


----------



## mfinger1

Bill Hall said:


> Tell us about your nifty Model A Mike!


hey Bill;

ahh shucks....was nuthin' A bottom of the box Atlas Touring roadster, side mounts removed, diecast roof, Hot Wheels grill, 'ole skool whitewalls. looks great in primer...why paint?


----------



## TBI

mfinger1 said:


> hey Bill;
> 
> ahh shucks....was nuthin' A bottom of the box Atlas Touring roadster, side mounts removed, diecast roof, Hot Wheels grill, 'ole skool whitewalls. looks great in primer...why paint?


That's bitchin! :thumbsup:


----------



## mfinger1

TBI said:


> That's bitchin! :thumbsup:


looks good on Cragars too!


----------



## TGM2054

WHITEWALLS.......COOL!!! They can make or break a car.http://


----------



## WesJY

Mfinger - cool looking batmobile car!! 

tgm - that whitewall makes the car pops!! 

Wes


----------



## alpink

nice metalflake on the Riv


----------



## bobhch

alpink said:


> nice metalflake on the Riv


WOW! Yeah alpink you can say that again...COOL Beans!!

Gotta love the spark............ly paint and whitewalls. 

Now I need to make one of these someday as it is "ALL THAT"!!

Hey Mfinger your Coupe and Batmobile look great too!! 
Saw a Police car in there that looks fun also.

Bob...thanks for Sharon everyone...zilla


----------



## fastlap

*newest FastBodies indy car*

Here is my latest resin. The March '84C done up in Skoal Bandit livery. This is sitting on a 1.7" AFX Mega-G chassis. IMHO, the '84 March is the sexiest indy car to run a track. Will be doing the Rick Mears PENNZOIL car next. Gar


----------



## clemedc

nice decal work fastlap gotta love the INDY cars


----------



## videojimmy

my God that Indy car is amazing!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Excellent casting work!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> Excellent casting work!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


YEAH!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Gar,

They just keep getting better! Very sleek, beautiful stance.


----------



## TBI

Smooooooth!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Really nice work again fastlap!


----------



## pshoe64

Excellent work Gary! Love the Teo Fabi paint. One of my favorites. Amazing how low that sits and the rear wing is in the exact right spot!

-Paul


----------



## fastlap

Thanks guys. :wave:

I really think the the Mega-G chassis has some serious potential for realistic open wheel bodies. Too bad our industrial culture has gotten out of control as far as manufacturing costs. Otherwise I would have already started a business around injection molded bodies. Anyhow, I'll stick with resin for now. here is a reference shot for size and how low it sits.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man that's low!! There's so many obstacles to get around just to make anything now a days.


----------



## bobhch

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

Very neat body making you have going on and the detail is Incredibly meticulous also....COOL!

Bob...bet this slot car has a few fastlaps...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

that's some serious craftsmanship!


----------



## fastlap

Here is the latest, sstill needing to add the detailed driver figure and pop-off valeve. This is one of my all-time fav drivers and paint liveries done up with road course wings. this will be one of my track cars.


----------



## tomhocars

*Indy*

Always loved Penske cars.Nice job.


----------



## WesJY

FastLap- all I can say is WOW!! thats one SWEET A$$ looking car! 

Wes


----------



## fastlap

Thanks guys!!! :wave: I appreciate the comments. Here is the finished product.


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking cars both the Pennzoil & Skoal & very low stance!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

oOOOOOOH that loOOOOKS Fast ... Go Go Go Pennziol Woooooooooooooooosh!!!

It's a track car untill it leaves the track...then it's a flying projectile.

Bob...build on Dude!!...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Amazing job Gary!! You nailed it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

stunning!


----------



## basement racer

*fastlap*

 Absofreakinlootley Amazing


----------



## roadrner

Always though that was one of the the sharper looking Indy cars around! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## al_xv

*My first custom slot*

Well, I've seen what a lot of you guys do to customize slot cars, and I'm still a long way from casting my own parts and making decals. for now, my tool set is just a drill and exacto knife, and this is what I created.

I found this diecast matchbox Jeep cherokee sport had the same wheelbase as a tyco chassis I had. Drilled out the rivets and trimmed down the inner plastic for the motor to fit. It's kinda cool because it still has an interior unlike most slots. 

For now, it's all held together with some wax, but I was reading 'dobas thread on diecast conversion and I'm thinking I'll try the silicone to hold it all together. Anyway, pictures below. This paint is the original matchbox job (actually one of those color changers), but someday when I have an area to paint in, I'll spray this one.

As for racing it, it's obviously heavier and the center of gravity is really high. Fast corners result in the jeep flying off the track and sometimes spectacularly blowing up into pieces. I also love that sound of the metal body contacting other things along the road.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looking good  The silicone thing is easy as pie - after you try it you'll see lots of diecast you can potentially convert to slot cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

You have a good eye! Liking the interior.


----------



## firchkn

good job. looks like it was made together!


----------



## al_xv

Thanks guys! 

I already have a stack of other diecast bodies that fit the tyco chassis. My next project is this 510 Hotwheels Datsun. 















firchkn, it's amazing how close the fit was on this Jeep.


----------



## eastside johnny

AL__XV, Nice conversion.
This got me thinking (DANGER!) .....is there a thread here just for die cast conversions?
Shortly after Mattel bought Tyco there seemed to be a lot of die casts that came out with matching wheelbases for the pan chassis. I wondered at the time if maybe it was intentional, but there doesn't seem to be any follow through to the slot cars.


----------



## bobhch

al_xv,

Hey that Mr. Fixer is a neat slot car!! 

Seeing the seats and stering wheel in a slot car shows more detail and that is a Good thing for sure. :thumbsup: 

You know soon as that Datsun 510 hits the track it is going to be a fun one to drive around...Yeah Baby!!

Bob...Custom On...zilla


----------



## al_xv

eastside johnny said:


> AL__XV, Nice conversion.
> This got me thinking (DANGER!) .....is there a thread here just for die cast conversions?


I'd be interested in this.

Bob, I actually like the tampos on that Jeep. funny enough, I'm usually the guy people bring their broken things to, and I owned an 84 Cherokee a few years ago, so it truly is _my_ car. I plan on making at least two of those Datsuns for some competitive racing.


----------



## gomanvongo

eastside johnny said:


> AL__XV, Nice conversion.
> This got me thinking (DANGER!) .....is there a thread here just for die cast conversions?



I started a thread on mounting various stuff on the tyco chassis - diecast, plastic, resin or scratch - this type of thing is just what I was looking for...

check out: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=344262

and please, Al_Xv, post this great jeep there too! (I'm working on a 1:1 of the 4-door version in the backyard on weekends until the snow flies!) 

thanks!

john


----------



## TBI

Here is my Christmas exchange car, originally I had built a different car and just had a few finishing touches left. I was searching the interweb for a cool grille and a pedal car fire truck turned up in the search results. Well the rest as they say, is history 


































It began as a hotwheels mini cooper


----------



## bobhch

Fire Chief....Far Freaking Out!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Pedal me to Coolsville and back...Yeah Baby!!

Bob...Smoooooooooooooooth build TBI...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

That is awesome! My son would be all over that Like me on a can o' Pepsi!


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> That is awesome! My son would be all over that Like me on a can o' Pepsi!


http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...115CA4F9F7E7F0D0D793115CA4&first=0&FORM=LKVR7

Bob...No Pepsi-----Coke...zilla


----------



## clemedc

wow nice pedal fire truck


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thinking waaaaay outside the box TBI!!! I love it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I never had a fire truck, but I did have a mustang pedal car.


----------



## TBI

Thank you for the kind words guys! :thumbsup:

I hope whoever ends up with it enjoys owning it as much as I enjoyed building it! 


Seasoned Greeters! :wave:
~Jeff


----------



## WesJY

Jeff - that's ONE SWEET LOOKING PEDAL CAR!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

TBI,
As the others have said, GREAT looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy

not all custom, but my favorite cougar found.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome back Ed!! Nice bunch of pony cars!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

nice batch sethndaddy


----------



## tomhocars

Hey Ed,Where have you been hiding.Tom


----------



## bobhch

*Ed's got the slot car bug in his blood...*



clemedc said:


> nice batch sethndaddy


Yeah Ed this bunch or batch is neat-o Daddy-O!!

It's the inventor of this thread...Yeah it's Ed. :wave:

Bob... It's great to see you on HT Mr. Ed ...zilla


----------



## jwmoor

*couple'o customs*

just for fun


----------



## clemedc

Wow I love the Dragster and the Dump is the sweetest


----------



## WesJY

Welcome back ED!! 

Nice drag cars man!

Wes


----------



## TBI

Just finished this hearse for my older brother (he's kind of dark)  

I was going to put landau bars and a vinyl top on it, but after clearing it, decided to leave it all shiny



















A before and after shot


----------



## WesJY

Sweet looking Hearse!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## clydeomite

wow that is fantastic. Great job looks like the real macCoy.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's the way they should have been done, jus sayn'...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Marty

Nice transformation!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## clemedc

cool nice paint too


----------



## bobhch

*If I was a dog...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's the way they should have been done, jus sayn'...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


Yeah TBI...!!!,

Bob...(I'm a dog right now)...zilla, "Your Hearse is da Dog Biscuit Dude...Woof Woof!!" :thumbsup::thumbsup:

This is INCREDIBLE...Love it, Love it, Love it!! :woohoo:

I have a few Ghost Buster Hearse from Tony. One of them got the stuff taken off for a look like yours. 

Bob...Holey Hearse Batman...zilla


----------



## TBI

Ten years ago I gave my niece Vivian this pedal car for Christmas (she was 4 days old at the time) 















This year she's getting......














couple more builds to finish and I can take the rest of the holiday off :wave:

~ Jeff


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

TBI said:


> Ten years ago I gave my niece Vivian this pedal car for Christmas (she was 4 days old at the time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year she's getting......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couple more builds to finish and I can take the rest of the holiday off :wave:
> 
> ~ Jeff


You have to be kidding me tbi!!!!!!!

Unbelievable. I would pay for one of those!!!!! Happily!!!

Your really blowing us away lately bro. Keep it up. I love seeing em all!!! :wave:


----------



## WesJY

DOUBLE WOW!! 

Wes


----------



## clemedc

WOW what they said!


----------



## TBI

I'm running out of mini coopers!


----------



## videojimmy

If you build more fire trucks, I would Love to buy one from you!


----------



## eastside johnny

TBI, I think that you're on to something HUGE here! (as opposed to just being on something) 
Maybe casting some limited runs of these outstanding creations or partnering up with a caster? Your niece is very fortunate to have such a wonderful uncle. What a wonderful story! Have a great Christmas season. I have a daughter & four grandchildren in Springville (& son-in-law) Maybe next time I get to Utah (it's been a few years) I'll look you up


----------



## bobhch

*Simply Incredible Builds....Dude!!*



clemedc said:


> WOW what they said!


Yeah...WOW,WOW,WOW!!

Bob...Pedal on Vivian...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

OMG TBI!! I see it, but just can't believe it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

My pedal car was a Mustang!! :hat:


----------



## TBI

Last Christmas I gave my brother (paramedic/firefighter) a season of the old TV series "EMERGENCY" on dvd. It was his favorite show as a kid. Well apparently the nut doesn't fall to far from the tree, because it is the only thing his four year old son Ben will watch! My brother and his wife had to buy the rest of the seasons because they were getting tired of watching the same eight or ten episodes over and over  

Cut to the chase, I just finished this Squad 51 paramedic truck for Ben, it's a plastic Hotwheels body on a Tyco US-1 chassis. The overheads have red and white flashing leds (I'll try to get a vid of it in action tomorrow) I used Hilltop's trick to paint the clearance lights on the cab (thanks Randy!) :thumbsup:
































PS- I'm also giving him the first season of Adam12 :wave:


----------



## plymouth71

Someone's been real busy! Pedal cars to fire trucks to pedal car fire trucks. Is there anything you can't do? LoL


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on Vivian & Squad 51 Truck!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Cool gifts, think maybe a Matador police car is in the future. ..RL


----------



## TBI

plymouth71 said:


> Someone's been real busy! Pedal cars to fire trucks to pedal car fire trucks. Is there anything you can't do? LoL


Would a pedal car hearse seem...... inappropriate?


----------



## bobhch

TBI,

A real Cool Red Fire Truck and story to go along with it!

Adam 12...HHAHAHHAHAA...Great :lol:

Hearse...go for it. lol

Bob...Red Rules & Emergency vehicles Rock...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love the squad 51 truck!!!! I was also a fan of Emergency!!! Nice touch with the grill!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

slotcarman12078 said:


> Love the squad 51 truck!!!! I was also a fan of Emergency!!! Nice touch with the grill!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


The grill is a running out of time, last minute attempt to fool a four year old 



.......I'm bettin he calls me on it 










I already have a comeback.......Yeah, but that's how they do it on funny cars :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey, it's accurate, fairly durable and waaaay easier that it's 3 dimensional counterpart!! I like the fact that you put it on a US1 chassis, making it easier for a 4 year old to handle. Super sharp job!!


----------



## WesJY

TBI - that's one sweet firetruck !! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Woo Woo Woo!!! Cool looking Fire truck!!! Gotta get one of those, just in case of an emergency!!! RM


----------



## torredcuda

Cool truck,I need one of those too!


----------



## sethndaddy

*new resins*

Just popped them out, had them set to go probably a year or so ago, they got pushed back in the cabinet with video games in front of them.
They are both basic slosh molds and not perfect, BUT FUN.
Hearse and Hotrod. both will need the extended front axle/ thunderjet chassis and posts. I didn't even check if specialty or afx would fit.
I want to post some more pics, but I have to figure out how to reduce my space.


----------



## clemedc

They look good in the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I picked up one of those Caddys over a year ago for basically the same thing, but never got the casting materials to try it. :lol: 

What are the back row cars? They look like 37 Fords?? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Custom made, started with the 1940 tyco ford, black with flames, dime a dozen car., then got the overall, slam bang boooom, to what it is today. i'll try to find a pic of it before i moulded it.

its the red car with black roof. i think it was originally mounted with a tyco hp2, i switched it over to a tjet.


----------



## bobhch

Cool Hearse Ed,

Just go to Photobucket.com and link your pictures up there Dude.

IT IS FREE!!

Once you have your pictures loaded in Photobucket you will be able to copy the link that appears under the picture on the bottom. 
There are 4 windows under each picture.
It's a Cut and Past deal...yep that easy! Give it a whirl Daddy-O 

I picked up a resin copy of the Matchbox Hearse from Slaters and a few Ghostbusters Hearse from Tony....Hearse On Man!!

Bob...Ed is the originator of the Haunted slot car...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

I've been using photobucket, but I have so many older pics already posted that I don't want to delete. I guess I will have to start copying them to PB and reposting/deleting old pics.
How can I find a list of all my old pictures I listed on hobbytalk? or is it post by post searching?
any help appreciated. thanks


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sadly, it's most likely going to be a post by post thing, but if you tackle it one thread at a time it won't be as much of a head ache.


----------



## torredcuda

TBI said:


> Last Christmas I gave my brother (paramedic/firefighter) a season of the old TV series "EMERGENCY" on dvd. It was his favorite show as a kid. Well apparently the nut doesn't fall to far from the tree, because it is the only thing his four year old son Ben will watch! My brother and his wife had to buy the rest of the seasons because they were getting tired of watching the same eight or ten episodes over and over
> 
> Cut to the chase, I just finished this Squad 51 paramedic truck for Ben, it's a plastic Hotwheels body on a Tyco US-1 chassis. The overheads have red and white flashing leds (I'll try to get a vid of it in action tomorrow) I used Hilltop's trick to paint the clearance lights on the cab (thanks Randy!) :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- I'm also giving him the first season of Adam12 :wave:


Where did you get the grill?


----------



## fastlap

Some really neat stuff here guys. I really like the hearse and firetruck!!!


----------



## TBI

torredcuda said:


> Where did you get the grill?


It's a decal I made using this pic


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I had a feeling...works great!!!...RM


----------



## dolphinfan67

*Newbie shopping for resin info*

Hello all, I am the latest newbie to your site, and I gotta say it is great! There is some great talent on here. I have been looking at resin casting, but after reading these posts, I am further out than I thought. I could use any info/links a begginer should have. I thought I could use Hot Wheels as base models, but wrong wheel base for Tjets. What's the best toy bodies to use as resin molds, or am I going about it all wrong? And if "Sethndaddy" reads this, love the '40 Ford!! How did you do the louvered hood? Thanks guys, look forward to learning from you all.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

dolphinfan67 said:


> Hello all, I am the latest newbie to your site, and I gotta say it is great! There is some great talent on here. I have been looking at resin casting, but after reading these posts, I am further out than I thought. I could use any info/links a begginer should have. I thought I could use Hot Wheels as base models, but wrong wheel base for Tjets. What's the best toy bodies to use as resin molds, or am I going about it all wrong? And if "Sethndaddy" reads this, love the '40 Ford!! How did you do the louvered hood? Thanks guys, look forward to learning from you all.:thumbsup:


dolphinfan67,

Here is a link to a thread here that should help you.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3999886#post3999886

Welcome aboard and just jump right in. 

The best way to learn to cast is to get the stuff and try it.

Bob... :wave:  Go Packers  :wave: ...zilla


----------



## dolphinfan67

Hey Bob, thanks for the link. That is perfect! I have been "backreading" old posts trying to get info/tips. There are great ideas as well as some great minds on here. Looking forward to my first cast.

GO DUCKS!!!!


----------



## sethndaddy

*custom Ford*

Custom resin Ford with specialty chassis


----------



## clemedc

nice Fords sethndaddy.


----------



## roadrner

Great looking customs. Squad 51 looks right on. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## TGM2054

Just thought I'd put this one up here. This is the car I sent tjetsgrig drag builder competition. Never got a chance to detail the body but thats OK, I've got two more on order, one to replace this one and another to build an NTRA legal Pro Mod with the things I learned from Jim on this one. http://


----------



## clemedc

very nice 69 camaro drag car TGM


----------



## sethndaddy

TGM are those scratch built or resin cast?, nice smooth lines either way.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking Camaro TGM...If I can ever finish mine, we can do some match racing...tour the country...RM


----------



## TGM2054

HT your on! Sethndaddy thats a resin cast that I got from Hairy Canary. Just ordered two more, as if I didn't have enough bodies sitting around waiting to be finished.


----------



## alpink

what TGM2054 said " as if I didn't have enough bodies sitting around waiting to be finished "


----------



## Bill Hall

alpink said:


> what TGM2054 said " as if I didn't have enough bodies sitting around waiting to be finished "


Amen!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

alpink said:


> what TGM2054 said " as if I didn't have enough bodies sitting around waiting to be finished "


No kidding...


----------



## sethndaddy

sethndaddy said:


> I'll start here with a pic or two. Pictures of cars you got from Hobbytalk board members thru trades/buying/ or customs you built.
> I am amazed at the skill level of alot of people on this board and wanted to show some pictures.


This is the post that started it all. I know you all have private picture booths now, which is cool, don't get me wrong, i check them out every day. but occasionally throw a pic up here with me. Lets keep this baby rolling.


----------



## TBI

Here's a project I just completed for my youngest brother, he moved to Portland 6 years ago and now I only get to see him once or twice a year. When he was here for Thanksgiving we had a great time goofing around with slots and he mentioned a few times that he forgot how much fun they were and wanted to get back into the hobby. So.....for his birthday I whipped him up a custom set. These are replicas of the first(van) and second(Mustang) 1:1 cars he owned 





























The van was a four gear and the Mustang was a tyco LWB.
They were both converted to Tomy turbo chassis by building new mounts and drilling new axle holes on the very front of the chassis.
I also did a couple body mods on the Mustang, changing the grill and wheel openings 











Here's a diagram of the track I sent so he'd have somewhere to drive them 












....and (just for the hell of it) here is the track we built on Thanksgiving. 
I left it up for the whole weekend and enjoyed many hours of fun, racing with family and friends.












Thanks for looking! 
~Jeff


----------



## clemedc

sweet cars and what a brother.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff!!! And the van is in yellow!!! I'll bet those big rear side windows cost a few bucks... Ahhhhh, good times!!! RM


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool stuff!!! And the van is in yellow!!! I'll bet those big rear side windows cost a few bucks... Ahhhhh, good times!!! RM


Now you know what I needed that body for :wave:


----------



## pshoe64

Great job on both of those. The doghouse on the mustang looks soooo much better. Like the windows on the that van too. Good addition!

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Jeff you are amazing dude. Love them and the layout!!!! He is lucky to have a brother like you!!

Great job on the custom touches too. Loving the van :dude:


----------



## eastside johnny

*GREAT* job in the Mustang front fenders. That's a project I want to try that's somewhere down in my "To Do' list. Nice work on the van too.....


----------



## sethndaddy

heres a fun pic of most of my stuff, can you find the custom you sent me?


----------



## TBI

Thanks for the kudos gentlemen! 


Here's one that's been on the back burner since November, It's kind of a little tribute to good ol Parnelli. :thumbsup:

SuperIII body on a Tomy turbo chassis


----------



## Super Coupe

That would make Parnelli proud.It looks great.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## plymouth71

TBI Will you adopt me and my Son???


----------



## roadrner

Damn, that's one sharp looking Mustang TBI! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

That's some sharp modelling skills right there!


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOVE IT!!!!! :woohoo: Light 'em up!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

TBI - WOW!!! Awesome job on the van and both mustangs!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

Awesome on all these TBI... Real clean lookers. :thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

Thanks for the kind words boys!


----------



## fordcowboy

Ok tbi you can send the mustang to me. I will take care of it for you. lol great car. Lendell


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some good looking light work, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's some good looking light work, jus sayn'...RM


Did these Rustangs come equiped with lighting?? Those tail lights look absolutley right on!!!! Thats why i'm asking??


----------



## XracerHO

Great lighting work on the Mustang & finish. Van plus white Mustang are very well done! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## old blue

A couple I have been working on...

One is just a good picture of a Willys license plate that I made. I have no idea why it loaded upside down.

The other is a Polly Pockets car and people that once their feet were amputated they made excellent drivers. The convertible is a Polly Pocket car that I was able to raise the interior enough to fit a tyco chassis under. The Jeep just looked wrong with no driver so my daughter agreed to donate a driver for. I told her it was supposed to be her since they are both blonde.


----------



## TBI

Girls in Jeeps rule!


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> TBI Will you adopt me and my Son???


:jest: Hahahahahahahahaha that is funny...Nice Stang TBI!!

Polly Pockets in cars....Cool beans old blue!!

Bob...slot on...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

*Ha ha way to go Blue!*

Wheedling toys from yer kids and grandkids to cut parts from is a sure sign of a slot junkie.

Yer so busted.


----------



## old blue

Wheedling is a good description. Mary was not willing to share until she saw the finished product and then she was thrilled. 

However, I have still never lived down cutting the magnets out of the Polly Pocket feet to try them under the slot cars. Oh well.


----------



## eastside johnny

*40 Ford Convertibles(chopped)*

Finally got around to getting some pics.These are a couple resin bodies from Sethndaddy. Just a little cleaning up & finishing by Buster's Body Works.
Thanks Ed


----------



## SlickRick

Here are a couple of my customs ...... 
 
Salt flat hot rod 
and "rat rod"

 
Dirt track Willys
 
Another dirt track Willys

And a School bus


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice cars Rick, and that bus is cool!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

*slots*

Nice slots Rick :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

oops!! Nice chop tops ES Johnnie. :thumbsup::thumbsup:I like the woody finish. I've been meaning to try that on a 37 Ford..


----------



## joegri

*cars of this winter*

i hav,nt played too much this winter but, i did finish these 2 tjets. both chassis have the go fast parts in em and they do go pretty good . the 37 had a roof that looked too bulbus so i chopped it down a lil bit. and the e type body was a gift that was in a box for over 2 years or so and it was calling for a good chassis to put under it.both were shot with spray cans. i guess one day i,ll have to fire up the air brush. in all both were lots of fun to build and will take there place on pit row.


----------



## bobhch

Hey eastside johnny you did a great job with these chop tops casted up by Ed!!

SlickRick that 0 Willys Dirt Track racer is Cool Beans!!
Digging the Bus, #16 Willys and rods also!!

joegri it's good to see you building some more Speed Demons.

You don't have to airbrush to make Sweet Slot cars. 
I'm finding out that spray cans can be your friend sometimes. :thumbsup:

Bob...there are tons of great customs in this thread...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Bob...there are tons of great customs in this thread...zilla


I think Bob...he who knows slotcars...zilla, said it best!!!

Good looking wood trim EJ, cool looking louvered hood Ed copied...
Liking those dirt trackers Slick...
Also liking that chop top on the 37 JG...I think I've got a couple of those I picked up along the way, and the top did look a little bubbly, much better...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

*You'll never go back...*

....unless your painting garden furniture.



joegri said:


> .......i guess one day i,ll have to fire up the air brush. ....


Whats the hold up Joe?

We'll get ya through it!


----------



## eastside johnny

Thanks guys, It was a quick fun project.....still have a couple more waiting at Buster's Body Works.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Great Willys dirt track coupes & Hot Rods, ESJ !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

New build from Caveman Motors . . .


----------



## plymouth71

Neato caveman!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

'Doba ! So that is YOU who just posted in my Facebook Group ! :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

You have a facebook group?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yup!! It don't get a lot of activity, but it's there!


----------



## plymouth71

You should join mine! I'm over 140 members, with a few from here


----------



## tjd241

*Quick and dirty redo...*

A fellow Jeeper did me a favor a while back, so I wanted to return the thought. I did a makeover on a diecast conversion from years ago with him in mind. It's a body tub of a Lesney #72 Jeep with a windshield from a brand-x firetruck. During the re-do I forgot the wiebdshield was in the stripper bath and threw the darn thing out. Doh ! !.... He's got a much newer TJ like me, but the color is dead on. This one's goin out to Jack Stinson. Despite his being on a break from tire casting, he took the time to answer my emails then he sent out some samples for me and damn if he didn't send me quite a few!!!... I think many of us have had some great experiences with Jack over the years and so I felt it was time to give back a little extra. I think he should like this. Afterall, he is pretty Weird!!!


----------



## clemedc

nice jeep


----------



## JordanZ870

Perfect, ND!
Weird Jack should LOVE it!

I have purchased His Bag-O-Blems on more 
than one occasion and I too, have noted 
his generosity.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool jeep, like the mooned effect...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Jeepers, that came out nice!!! And I can't think of a more deserving guy to get it!! I also have purchased a few things from Jack, and have always been happy with my purchases! More than tires too.. He made those neat convertible interior kits I like to play with!  Nice job ND!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Very nice!


----------



## sethndaddy

that's a great looking jeep nuther, weird Jack is pretty cool, I bought tires and interiors from him on fleabay and always was floored by how many I got in the mail.


----------



## joegri

*yep thats a jeep!*

nice job nd diggin the cj. and the rim n tire combo!! too. the vib jag is right there too! you must have had some time off to pump out 2 fine builds from land ho.


----------



## alpink

excellent sentiment and Jack is a nice guy who deserves this. good job man! like the simplicity of the jeep throughout.


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice nut and bolt build Dave.

I like the baby baboons. SHINY!


----------



## bobhch

*Look in the mail...it's a bird, it's a plane...NO it's a Super Nuther slot car!!!!!*

Nuther I remember you showing this Jeep up here on Hobby Talk the first time. 
It was cool Then & Now.

Both versions Look Super Great & what a Gift to get from a fellow slot car Buff! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Jack is going to love this...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That's the best-lookin slot Jeep I've ever seen  Way cool!


----------



## tjd241

*Thanks HObos....*

Test drive impressions prior to shipping... Twitchy, rides like a tank, high center of gravity, parade laps and cruising no problem, road racing? uhh not so much..... typical Jeep. :dude:


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Jeep with rims & Moons. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 9finger hobbies

*Fun Cup VW's*

Here are a couple of bugs I make in resin. Check out UK fun cup .com to see the real thing.


----------



## Bill Hall

Those look like great fun.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

eastside johnny said:


> Finally got around to getting some pics.These are a couple resin bodies from Sethndaddy. Just a little cleaning up & finishing by Buster's Body Works.
> Thanks Ed


Wow, these are some sharp cars...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

1976Cordoba said:


> That's the best-lookin slot Jeep I've ever seen  Way cool!












Wow, this thread is full of crazy goodness!!! What a jeep! Wait til grungerockjeepmandude sees this!!!

Great build Dave. :thumbsup:

_I'm gonna have to keep a closer eye on this thread...._


----------



## clemedc

nice BUGS


----------



## WesJY

9finger hobbies said:


> Here are a couple of bugs I make in resin. Check out UK fun cup .com to see the real thing.


Cool BUGS!!! looks like a tjet chassis ? will it fit on tyco narrow chassis? 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave




----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ohhhh KiwiDave, I love your Cars, and I especially love that Yellow '37 Ford Sedan :thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

nice cars KD what can you tell me about that white Shelby Mustang????? I love it What chassis is it on????


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys. The Mustang is a JL pull back body that fits straight on a Magnatraction chassis. The back version is really nice also!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-AFX-...300694865420?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4602cf860c


----------



## tjd241

*Good eye Clem...*

That white Shelby _*is*_ a great lookin car. Never spotted that one "in the wild". Even back when these were on the pegs at retail stores... I never saw the white one. :hat:


----------



## clemedc

Thanks KD. And same here tjd somehow I have missed it.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like that staging lineup, looks like some heavy hitters waiting in line...RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Like that staging lineup, looks like some heavy hitters waiting in line...RM


It's good to see KD having some fun after putting in all that work into his track room!!!!!

Bob...you Go Mate...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great Looking CARS & glad you have the track working. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## sethndaddy

a group of semi finished Hearse resins, one of Neals cabs on a specialty chassis, vib. vette doctored up.


----------



## sethndaddy

Hearse project............not quit sure where this is going, still tinkering/melting/cutting/bashing.


----------



## sethndaddy

a completed pink fireball roberts resin, masters gone bad, last few bodies popped out kinda warped like this one.


----------



## clemedc

All in all, some cool stuff going on sethndaddy.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those hearses look like a fun IROC race waiting to happen...complete with a flower car pace car is in the works to boot!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bummer about the Fireball mold letting go. 

I really do want to try casting some day.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some cool stuff Ed... Always liked that Fireball car with the faded paint job...Hard to tell it was an orginally a Barracuda...RM


----------



## bobhch

Ed,

Hey that Fireball Roberts Pink car is a neat looker! It's gotta be fun to zip that around the track Dude.

Still working on my track and some Lola cars but, will get around to the Hearse I got from you one of these days...Thanks Alot for sending them to me!! Can't wait to do them up.

Bob...keep cutting them up Daddy-O...zilla


----------



## TGM2054

Just rolled this out of the shop. Hairy Canary body, 4 gear chassis with a mean green arm, and Tjetsgrig wheels and tires.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job TGM!!! Looks like it's ready for business!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

It looks fast just sitting there TGM, good job


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good TGM...I likes that point A to B racing!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Very sleek!


----------



## bobhch

I can smell the smoke now rolling off those rear tires...Vroooooooooooom!!

This is one Sweet Red powered Burnout Monster of a car!!

Bob...those Rims are Way Cool...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEET CAR!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## copperhead71

TBI said:


> TBI the FNG
> 
> 
> Haven't really had time to build an introduction thread yet.  But hello anyway! :wave:
> 
> After looking around the build threads, I'm more than a bit nervous to post any of my lumpers .... here goes nothin!
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished this for my little brother's 40th B-day. He's a career fireman and EMT and has been field supervisor for the local ambulance company for many years. Well....thanks to his four year old son, (my partner in crime... in training) I was reunited with my long lost addiction to slot cars last Christmas. More on that later....
> 
> 
> The cab is from a Lifelike truck, the box is sheet styrene, it sits on a Tyco US1 chassis. the lightbar is a piece of clear plexi inserted into a slot in the box with two Evan's flashing leds behind it in epoxy. I had to flip the position of the light bar and logo to accommodate the lights, but later noticed about half of the 1:1's are the same way. The unit number is his birthday - 4/29 (yeah I might be a day late)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:1


I'm a year late but this is still awsome


----------



## slotcarman12078

I don't post up on this thread often enough... This one was a major milestone as I never would have dreamed I could do it...


















I think I need to snag a few more of these kits!! It was a lot of work getting it all in there, but I think the results speak for themselves..


----------



## clemedc

Nice work SCM


----------



## coach61

slotcarman12078 said:


> I don't post up on this thread often enough... This one was a major milestone as I never would have dreamed I could do it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to snag a few more of these kits!! It was a lot of work getting it all in there, but I think the results speak for themselves..


sweet was waiting for that Joe


----------



## bobhch

*Slotcarman takes it to the next level...again and again!!*

It's a Bird...No

It's a Plane...No

It's SLOTCARMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey now lots of people have built this kit but, not like this...WOW!

Bob...your lights always look very cool...zilla


----------



## sidejobjon

*Ho go cart*

I saw this in 1/24 so i had to copy.


----------



## joegri

*are u kiddin me!!!*

wow what a gocart!! i,m diggin the drive belts and the inverted motor. very cool sjj . nice soldering skills. sjj pushin the envelope!!!!!


----------



## clemedc

Very original...........even if ya stole the idea haha
sweet go cart
Clem


----------



## alpink

jon, that is real cool. you gonna get some pickup shoes on it?
I mean it looks great just like that, but, ummmmmmm
LOL


----------



## joegri

*braids???*

sjj send it to me and i,ll make up sumthin with braids!! joegri cell block#9 a.c.i. a first blush it,s gonna need some weight up front ..i think. but you got it man!!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice job sjj!!! It has the looks of a cool little wheelie truck there. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## joegri

*ummmmmmm*

if you spun it around sc mans ramp truk would work pretty good.... i,m just sayin.


----------



## sethndaddy

Decided to take another route with the black hearse and go towards a "Paddy Wagon".

Interior is almost cut to size (from one of AW hearse I got from Randy), and the roof is from an old hotwheels car


----------



## sethndaddy

An old project I wanted to repost a before and after pic. (after is the blue car)

this was a 55 chevy and 57 nomad combo.


----------



## bobhch

sidejobjon said:


> I saw this in 1/24 so i had to copy.


Coooooooooool go cart sidejobjon!

Ed your 57 Chevy swaps look great and that Hearse (RIP) car is shaping up very nicely too!

Bz


----------



## slotcarman12078

That 57 came out awesome!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:  I gotta find me a 55 or 57 (or 56 for all that matters) nomad for a T jet!!!! Anyone know of any without having to slice and dice????


----------



## TGM2054

Re-do of a Daisy Duke's car, the dirty version. I'm still trying to decide whether to add the wing off of a Carfitti Mustang to the back or not.







Road Runner SR71


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Nice tuck on the back tires - I just started working on one of those bods myself :thumbsup:

Are you thinking of a Mopar Go-wing look? Because that might be kinda cool.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks mean in black!!! Nice detailing job too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Daisy's dirty RoadRunner cleaned up nicely:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'd go without a wing on this black beauty!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Now if ya start drag racing, I might add a spoiler, and a few other options... RM


----------



## TGM2054

Thanks for the compliments guys.
Doba, thats exactly what I was thinking. 
Kind of a change from my drag cars, but seeing as I don't have a road course. I changed the rear gear to one from a 15t to a 17t just to see how it would do.Guess I need to set my drag strip up again , and get back to work on my oval


----------



## old blue

If I am looking at that right it looks alot like the car on the TV show Burn Notice. You may want to look there for inspiration. Very sharp car by the way.

Old Blue


----------



## hojoe

old blue said:


> If I am looking at that right it looks alot like the car on the TV show Burn Notice.
> 
> Old Blue


That's what I was thinking.
hojoe


----------



## Bill Hall

*Totally....*

Sinister!


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice coat of black too, I am currently working on 2 black cars and can't get that sheen you got there.

It looks great there, but I'm a spoiler kinda guy and would try one on for size.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've had moderate success with Rustoleum black lacquer spray bombs available at Wally world. They carry clear lacquer too. The one odd thing about the stuff is it lays out better out of the can than it does through the air brush. It's usually the first thing I apply on my cars now, other than duplicolor adhesion promoter (autozone, advanced auto, and I think napa carries it too). Throwing a coat or two of clear on top does help, and that can go on either straight out of the bomb or through the brush.


----------



## slotto

Thats a great color on that Porsche Seth


----------



## sethndaddy

Ok, I already have 3 ice cream trucks in good shape, I needed to save a fourth that had the wheel wells hogged out. I didn't want to venture into trying to repair the wells by filling in and shaping, because A.) I don't need a fourth truck B.) I am not Bill Hall and would fail horribly.
So the easier answer is, give it a paint job and take off some of the roof details. 

And then the EVIL CLOWN thought happened, and wouldn't go away.

I present..........THE I SCREAM MOBILE


----------



## sethndaddy

2 other projects.
Cowabunga is a johnny lightning diecast conversion.

the other I haven't named yet, but it needs touching up and detailing and Honda like professional pictures taken.


----------



## Marty

Very KOOL Stuph!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ed has got to be kin to Bob...always thinking out side the box...zilla!!! Ya'll can come up with some colorful, creative stuff, I must say...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love the blood splatters on the hood and grille on the I scream mobile!! The only thin missing is a few ice sickers hanging off the back!! :lol:

The haunted hearse looks crazy too!!! I agree with Randy.. You and Bob Z have got to be related somehow!! Great blood n guts Ed!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

SPOOKTACULAR! 

I love them all, Ed!


----------



## clemedc

Haha nice stuff u got going on there. Keep it up
Clem


----------



## firchkn

Those r great!


----------



## Bubba 123

sethndaddy said:


> 2 other projects.
> Cowabunga is a johnny lightning diecast conversion.
> 
> the other I haven't named yet, but it needs touching up and detailing and Honda like professional pictures taken.


the "I-Scream" Mobile is way Cool, AND alot of work in it... :thumbsup:

BUT, i LOVE that custom "Caddy-Hearse-Coach" !!!!!!!!!!!

"Ghostly-Trio Coach" (????)

a cross between the Munster's Coach & The Addams Family Antique-Limo..
(movie version Addams Family..) :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## TGM2054

Look like Haloween in July! Love the "I scream truck".


----------



## TGM2054

Heres another one just out of the shop. A Hairy Canary Resin '57 Chevy Pro Mod.http://
http://


----------



## TGM2054

OK, last one. Another Hairy Canary resin, only this time on a T-Jet chassishttp://








http://








Thanks for looking!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

TGM, You know I like these drag cars!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## clemedc

I love the look on the Tjet chasss
Clem


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looks mean in black!!! Nice detailing job too!! :thumbsup:


Black is always neat and this Black Out is Sweet!

Bob...Drive it like you stole it...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Bring in the Clowns...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Ed has got to be kin to Bob...always thinking out side the box...zilla!!! Ya'll can come up with some colorful, creative stuff, I must say...RM


When it comes to Ghoulish stuff like Eds "I Scream Mobile" & Hearse with a C-Cab painted black with Monsters. Ed is the KING!!

I have Eds "kID kILLER" black ambulance t-jet and it ROCKS THE HOUSE BABY!

Ed Taught me that a slot car can be like a movie. A horror movie...lol

Ed used to run a Haunted House for several years. This kinda Scary ho builing stuff is in his blood. Clowns can be evil...Buhahahahahahaaaaa

Bob...Looks like blood splattering fun to me...zilla


----------



## bobhch

You have the whole package with the neat bodies, paint and decals!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Drag On...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

thanks Bob, I always get all giddy inside when you and the others pump up my crappy stuff. its still fun to do. I am presently trying to pump out the rest of the regular hearse lot.


----------



## tjd241

*Crappy???.... Fiddlesticks ! ! ....*



sethndaddy said:


> I always get all giddy inside when you and the others pump up my crappy stuff. its still fun to do.


Nuthin wrong with yer builds Ed. :thumbsup:... It's all good from this direction. We all have our own styles here on HT. Each is important and each is a part of the "tapestry" that's constantly being woven here on Hobbytalk. It's more about what you say in the last part of your statement... _*"it's still fun to do"*_... This is clearly evident in your customs... and it just doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## bobhch

This is "The Kid Killer" built by Ed AKA: sethndaddy...I love this Ambulance!!



















When I saw this car posted up on HT way back when it just STOPPED me in my tracks. 
It made me think...Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

Let your imagination go free and this is what can pop out.

Bob...Trick or Treat...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123

bobhch said:


> This is "The Kid Killer" built by Ed AKA: sethndaddy...I love this Ambulance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this car posted up on HT way back when it just STOPPED me in my tracks.
> It made me think...Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Let your imagination go free and this is what can pop out.
> 
> Bob...Trick or Treat...zilla


"MEAT-WAGON"....ROFLMAO!!!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

willy's with custom flame decals., ok, the red and yellow are original.

I know somewhere in this thread I posted this pic the old fashioned way (the way that hogs all your space up) This pic uses photo bucket and saves space, so I'll be back tracking and deleating some old pics, and replacing them with new ones.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Like that Willys panel!! I think I snagged one like that at the Richfield show... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*WTG on the Pbucket move Ed...*

Good place to start too. Gotta love the Willys. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Randy has the white and blue one like these and it's running dog dishes at all 4 corners... that one always caught my eye.


----------



## Bubba 123

could u "Please" post link 2 u'r photo bucket of customs Ed????
Please Please (Drool, Drool :thumbsup
or PM me w/ it ???? Pretty-Please ???? :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> willy's with custom flame decals., ok, the red and yellow are original.
> 
> I know somewhere in this thread I posted this pic the old fashioned way (the way that hogs all your space up) This pic uses photo bucket and saves space, so I'll be back tracking and deleating some old pics, and replacing them with new ones.


YAY! Ed finally gots a bucket!

Now you got sumting to carry yer Ice Sickers in!

You flamer! 

All kidding aside Ed, any photo-host will enhance sharing your hobby with your friends. You wont regret it. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Ed,

Your Willys are neat...love the flames on them!!

I tried to order a Willy Panel like your white one from RRR but, Phil said the mold needs to be remade...dang nab it.

Bob...I'm a daddy too...zilla


----------



## slotto

Dang it Bob, just like in real life, I can't look away!


----------



## fastlap

*newest NISSAN GTP*

Just made a whole 20-body batch of my Nissan GTP that fits the Mega-G 1.7" chassis. I always thought this livery was an obscure one, and liked it a lot.


----------



## Bubba 123

fastlap said:


> Just made a whole 20-body batch of my Nissan GTP that fits the Mega-G 1.7" chassis. I always thought this livery was an obscure one, and liked it a lot.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## fastlap

Nudder one I did this morning.


----------



## slotcarman12078

She looks great Gary!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That is great detailing. :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

ice cream to go along with the i scream.


----------



## bobhch

*Would love to drive a real 1/1 scale cart like that...*

fastlap,

Your recent castings are Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!! 

Love the paint but, the casting part is where the real work started and made these cars so neat!!

I come to HT to see other slot car builders stuff as well as to share my own.
It doesn't get any better than this...slot on everyone!!

Bob...Have always liked the Marlboro Livery alot...zilla


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> ice cream to go along with the i scream.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...HEY STOP...*ding, ding* I want a Bomb Pop please....Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Bob...love the scream...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang it Ed.. You almost got all 24 flavors covered!! :lol: Nice collection! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Oh and BZ is right Gary... It ain't just the nice details... Sweet looking casting too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap

Ed, cool trucks!! Makes me hear that music tune in my head, knowing the ice cream truck was around the corner. Gar


----------



## fastlap

Hey...thanks guys! 

That means a lot to hear the nice things you ALL are saying. Bob, I agree....the work is definitely in the casting end of things. One thing I always try to do; is cast something that no one else has done. Heck, that Nissan as a resin cast has been an ongoing project for about 5-6 years now. I did a much less detailed vacu-formed version many years ago back in the 90's. I should paint the common #83 or 84 car and post a picture of the four I have modeled. 

Indy is always going to be my first enjoyment, but I love the old GTP cars from the mid-to-late 80's too!!!!! 

Gar


----------



## Omega

sethndaddy said:


> ice cream to go along with the i scream.


Never seen the blue or orange chrome trucks before, where did they come from?

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy

Omega said:


> Never seen the blue or orange chrome trucks before, where did they come from?
> 
> Dave


"clear" paint airbrushed over chrome.


----------



## Omega

sethndaddy said:


> "clear" paint airbrushed over chrome.


Now I wish I had a airbrush. Dang need to learn how to paint first.

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy

I got a cheapo little airbrush from Walmart, clear paint from tamiya (spelling??). very little training (none).


----------



## Dragula

Some of my newest o gauge reproductions,love racing these.


----------



## Omega

Dragula said:


> Some of my newest o gauge reproductions,love racing these.


Boy do those o gauge look great. BTW welcome back.

Dave


----------



## Marty

Looks great Chris!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## sethndaddy

Wow Chris, those look awesome, what chassis under them?


----------



## kiwidave

Way cool Dragula


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome pair Chris!! They look sharp! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Welcome back too!


----------



## Dragula

Thanks to all the kind remarks! There all original chassis'd cars.i made 12 or so of them so i dont run out!I have them next to the t-rod and novas and ac cobras and mercs..blah blah blah..you get the idea.Next up is a close american graffiti white on white.
Dragula says O is good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

Hey Chris! The wheels on the white/blue T-Bird look like threaded aluminum, are they? Who made 'em?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Dragula

MPMM right up there by you marty,but i am having some cnc weld draglites made soon by a friend.


----------



## alpink

Chris, good to see you back. I would be interested in a set of custom O gauge wheels too. let me know. thanx, al


----------



## wheelszk

Chris, do they fit on a MaxTrax?That's what it looks like they are sitting on.


----------



## Dragula

that pic was taken on a Max,they fit great.


----------



## clemedc

very very nice Drag


----------



## Boosted-Z71

*Rcmp*

Here is my shot at cloning a RCMP, Not sure if you would consider this a custom or not, but here it is.

Boosted


----------



## joegri

i was gonna ask u what rcmp car ment but now i see. i really like the blue on that car. ya know i have a good chassis just a waitin for that bod! nice paint boost nice


----------



## alpink

joeG, get in line ! 
LOL


----------



## copperhead71

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Here is my shot at cloning a RCMP, Not sure if you would consider this a custom or not, but here it is.
> 
> Boosted


Awsome car boosted!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking clone B-Z71...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Sure is a good thing we now have slotcarfax reports... RM


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Only a paint color change listed on these RCMP's Slotcarfax report. Previously owned by a little old lady that only drove it on Sunday's to the corner store, I promise.

Thanks for the compliments

Boosted


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Little old lady...hmmm... since ya put it like that...


----------



## Dragula

Killer job boosted!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

That is a nice color. I might have to do one like that too. Mine has non metallic paint.


----------



## slotcarman12078

What is this mysterious blue paint??? Looks like my favorite in the blue family ( Cobalt)...

Great looking RCMP!! :thumbsup[::thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

Awesome job Boosted I love cop cars although I dont own any. Mine would need to be a Tjet
Clem


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Paint is Duplicolor BFM0340 Royal Blue (M), and it is painted over a flat black base, it was the closest color I could find from my research on the actual full size RCMP car, the metallic is very small and very directional when you spray it. I wanted that black as night look in the blue & you dont see the metallic as much as the picture shows. While not a dead match for the AFX RCMP it serves the purpose well.


Thanks again

Boosted


----------



## Bill Hall

Yeah DC 3040 blue over black.....cool....gotta get hooked up.

Very striking!


----------



## slotto

Amazing B-Z! Love the color.


----------



## bobhch

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooh MAN!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...now that is a paint job!!!...zilla


----------



## alpink

I am currently enjoying that particular clone sitting here on my desk.
I need to let it air out awhile longer before giving it hot laps..
time to soup up an overheads chassis to do the paint justice.
thanx boosted, I am ever in your debt


----------



## Boosted-Z71

No problem Al, I have the clones-evil twin sitting right here, its already been to the speed shop for a set of polymer magnets & a nice, balanced & trued 5.5 ohm Mean green, with a custom set of of foam sili's glued & trued on the stock turbine wheels. 

All those criminals are gonna get a big surprise when they try to out run this lawman.
I heard his top end is un-limited.

But like you, I am letting the clear dry a tad longer, before any real hot laps.

Glad you enjoy the car, they were challenging, but fun.

Boosted


----------



## WesJY

That's one NICE paint job!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Thanks for all the compliments on the paint, I am learning as I go. 

AL, just politely told me I glued the radar unit on backwards on his car, he noticed it was in the way of the front door opening, so I checked mine and sure enough I put mine on backwards as well. 

Glad somebody is paying attention, obviously I was too happy with the outcome of the paint and decals to pay attention to the little details, thankfully the front and rear bumpers wont swap spots, or that might have been an issue as well. 

Al, thanks for the info, Sorry that you had to, & glad you were able to fix your car. I just got mine switched around as well. 

I have a couple of these police cars that need lights replaced, I think I am going to play around with some flashing led's and see what they look like, instead of the grain of wheat bulbs. Anyone ever try this?

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have!!

http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/bl-213-f.html

These are the only ones I've found so far that work well! If you call them, for a lil bit extra they'll put 2 LEDs on one board to save you room. Something to keep in mind... red cancels out blue, and blue cancels out red. If the caps on the overheads are red or blue, get those colors. If they're clear, you can get red/blue or red/white alternating flashers for them. I'm not sure how big the inside of the lens caps are, so you might want to measure them. If under 3.0mm, use the 1.8 mm LEDs. Just be careful bending the prongs on them, and bend them []==== this way. The prongs are really close to the outer edges and I've broke more than my share bending them that way. 

Here's an idea of how they look.. On these, I simply drilled 3.0mm holes in the roof and stuck the LEDs through. Click the pic for a crappy video!!



Sorry the video is kinda sloppy!! These all went to Wes, and he can probably tell you what chassis I used better than me. I'm a pancake kinda guy. :lol: I think the AFX/Tomy cars used SRTs. The TYCO chassis I used are the ones with the 104 capacitor in front of the motor.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Thanks Slotcarman, that was exactly what I was looking for

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078

A couple more things I forgot in my haste last night... Watching that movie reminded me. 

1. I did have an issue with the slow flash red LEDs. It might have been a fluke, but it's worth mentioning. Mixing the reds.. 1 fast, one slow seemed to make them work better.

2. The board they supply (make sure you order the "for transformers version" comes with a full wave bridge rectifier. They will work on AC and DC. There is no pos or neg lead.


----------



## alpink

good to know, thanx


----------



## slotto

*2 from GlasTech*










I just finished these up. Hope you like.
slotto


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet lookin' pair!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I ordered a red & blue fast flash 3mm set as I have one Police car without the police light parts, so this should be an easy fix for that, will post a pic when I get them installed.

Thanks Again, there is so much knowledge & great members willing to share on this site. 

Boosted


----------



## alpink

I like, I like


----------



## Marty

slotto said:


> I just finished these up. Hope you like.
> slotto


I like!! Where do I get 'em?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a pair of good looking Vettes, I must say!!! RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Slotto- OMG...those 'Vettes are Awesome ! :thumbsup: I've never seen HO scale 'Vettes of that Vintage before....Soooo sweet


----------



## videojimmy

sweet set of vettes!


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice vettes, i like the vintage drivers heads too.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Bmf!*

Well Slotto, to start with, I really like that you chose period colors for your vettes. It gives them that vintage appeal.

Nailing the BMF puts them in a class of their own! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Wes is one lucky Duck-ling to get all that BLINK!!

slotto your Vettes are detailed very well and look just like Mini real Vettes!!

Bob...this thread keeps on giving and giving...zilla


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys!


----------



## roadrner

Great looking Vettes! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy

another Ice cream truck


----------



## clemedc

Looks awesome Sethndaddy. Have ya got ICE SICKERS on the truck?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sharp looker Ed!!! Is that resin or a stripped chromey?? :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great color too!!


----------



## sethndaddy

stripped chrome, but the black I Scream(my avatar) one was an aurora.

I like the yellow too, Krylon rattle can, but it looks really smooth.


----------



## Bill Hall

I've had good luck with that shade of Krylon yellow too Ed. Lays out nice and tight.

Looks great!


----------



## bobhch

*Smooooooooooth says it all...*

Yeah Ed that is Smooooooooth paint...Yellow never looked so good!! 

Bob...Keep on Paintin'...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool truck there Ed...!!! And I likes yellow, easy to spot going around the track...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Yellow Ice Cream with white walls - nice work. ..RL


----------



## slotto

*GlasTech Nova*

Inspired by this...









Here's my interpretation

















More photos in Handmade Hot Rods
stay tuned


----------



## alpink

smooth!


----------



## old blue

Those are both beautiful cars! I love making slot cars look as close to the real thing as possible!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, on second look the BMF on the windows really makes a huge difference!!! I have neither the patience or the steady hands to try that!! I'm lucky the side trim on that nomad panel I just finished worked! She's a looker slotto, and seeing the 1:1 inspiration picture really shows how far you went!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Nice work fellas...*

Slotto yer work'n all kinds of Voodoo lately :thumbsup:

Hey Ed.... that fella ain't sell'n that funny *yellow* ice cream is he???


----------



## bobhch

Hey, Hey slotto!!

I can even see the cup holders hanging off the lower door window ledges.

Nice Chrome detail work Dude!! You took some time on this build.

Bob...Sweet Nova with Class...zilla


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys. I'll try-n keep 'em comin'


----------



## clemedc

I agree very sweeeet ride


----------



## sethndaddy

Vampire Van................Well, I received the v.v. in the mail today and I was right, it was one I did about 10 years ago. Here it is pictured with the light gray surf version.
The third picture is the 5 slimline racers I own. The slimline was great for customs.


----------



## bobhch

*Danger....hahahahahahaha... Love your landscaping!!*

If you love something let it go, If it doesn't come back then hunt it down...Buhahahahaha

Love the Vampire Vans Ed!! I think it is neat to see all the Creepy kind of slot cars you cast up. 
Creepy is fun and that is a good thing. 

Don't forget that chassis can always be whittled down a bit to fit. This is something that Bill Hall does alot. 

Once in a while Greg Gipe makes some tiny cars that fit on regular t-jets and you would swear they were made for Slim Lines. 

Ooooh and Greg G. has made lots of Cool bodies to fit Slim Line chassis too.

Bob...a very scary curvy there :beatdeadhorse: the beatings will continue until the moral improves...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

That red vampire van came at a dear time. 
In the midst of my mother in law passing away the other day and the funeral (today) This box came in the mail and it just so happens my wife remembered me finishing the car and listing it for sale on fleabay, it was when we first started dating, so it was like getting a tiny part of our past back at such a hard time.
My mother in law will be so missed by me and my wife, she was a caring and dear person who always put everyone else before herself.
Love you Doris.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Condolences to you and your family Ed. It's always hard losing a loved one, and your Mom in law sounds like someone extra special. Hang tough, always remember the good times, and be strong for the missus.. I'll bet she needs you now more than ever.


----------



## plymouth71

Prayers in your general direction!


----------



## alpink

condolences Ed to you and Wife and entire family. glad there turned out to be a bright spot for you after all.


----------



## clemedc

Sorry to hear that, we pray the lord will help you all in this time.
Clem


----------



## tjd241

*Always sad to lose the good ones...*

Not all In-Laws are Out-Laws. 

Nice slimmies Ed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is luck/strange to get one back after 10 years...Looks like it's still in good shape...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ed very sorry to hear it. But happy to hear of the little ray of sunshine in getting that package. Things happen in a mysterious way.


Slotto, that nova came out amazing dude. Really trick looking Rod.


----------



## bobhch

Ed your Mother -in -Law sounds just like my WIFES mother. She always thinks of others before herself and has nothing but, good things to say and our kids love spending time with her and Gingers Dad also.

It's going to be hard for your WIFE and YOU for a while but, the nice thing is that you will always have nothing but Good Memories of Doris. 

When I pray I throw a SHOUT OUT to my Grandparents (RIP) also. :wave: Maybe that will work for you too?

Take Care, Bob


----------



## slotto

*Hat Trick*










stay tuned


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just plain AwEsOmE trifecta!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

They look like some high dollar cars from Barret Jackson. Great work slotto. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## clemedc

*sweet*



Super Coupe said:


> They look like some high dollar cars from Barret Jackson. Great work slotto. :thumbsup:
> >Tom<


What he said:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Omega

He's done it folks, Slotto has taken the triple crown. :thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Jus Lovin dem '40 Fords ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotto said:


>


Choosing a car to run, such a difficult decision it must be...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## roadrner

Damn, they're all good lookers! You guys still kick out some great builds. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Trio. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*It looks like a Ford Weekend here on Hobby Talk...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Choosing a car to run, such a difficult decision it must be...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


Hahahahaha that reminds me of the Karate Kid when Mr. Miagie said to Daniel son, "Number one Present...you choose any car".

Nooooooooooooooooooo Mr. Miagie..............

Yes Daniel son or you'll hurt an old mans feelings...

Wow!!

Bob..better keep Daniel son away from these...zilla


----------



## slotto

Thanks Guys.


----------



## kiwidave

That's some awesome builds slotto! You nailed the roof chop on the coupe.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I will take the truck please, Very nice work

Boosted


----------



## Omega

I really like the blue tail dragger myself.

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy

I'm partial to that Blue One too Omega. Tyco could have done so much more with some of their body styles.


----------



## sethndaddy

Remember that sweet Ford xl cigarbox car I got on ebid? Well, while using the dremel to dig out the rivet, it skipped over to the hood of the car and "chattered" across it. leaving me oh so p'ed off. I stripped it all down and tryed repainting it yellow, TWICE, both times it looked crappy, the third paint job has been the charmer.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Nice - looks like a factory color! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

And heres a cheapy.........A Phillycheese (ebay guy) truck body, very bubbly and blah, but cheap, a roof I cast in resin, dump trailer from an old matchbox truck, some paint and details and BAMMM.........a cool truck the way it should have been done by aurora.


----------



## tjd241

Nice Ed. Both look like out of the box new. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

You have a nice set there Ed!

Rob


----------



## sethndaddy

I had glued a shaft directly on top of the rear cluster gear so the trailer does pop on and can be run.
ATTENTION:::NO MONSTERS WHERE HARMED IN THE MAKING OF THESE CARS


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL on the lack of monsters... for now. That would be great for clean up after the zombie apocalypse!!  Awesome looking package ed!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Too bad the yellow didn't work out, but 3rd time looks good... Really likin' that dumper big rig...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yellow?? Ah, it helps to read the whole post!!! Bummer on the XL hood... It is one of my favorite T jets.. Glad the turquoise worked for ya. Looks good that color! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great set & really like the big rig dumper! ..RL


----------



## slotto

Lovin' the XL


----------



## sethndaddy

digging up a couple older pics.

these are 2 of my favorite Javelins, the rear one is stripped down from the chrome one.


----------



## sethndaddy

a couple of my older resin hearse.


----------



## clemedc

Nice work, that Javelin looked like a PITA to spray.

Clem


----------



## sethndaddy

clemedc said:


> Nice work, that Javelin looked like a PITA to spray.
> 
> Clem


Neither of them where sprayed. the back one was just a chromed car that was stripped down.
the front car i pulled a pro stock hood off a johnny lightning and replaced the flat hood. 
The blue #5 javelin was one of the very first cars me and my brother received from our older cousin, which in turn, started the collecting/racing.


----------



## sethndaddy

*custom chrome johnny lightning*

charger and gto


----------



## slotcarman12078

Them chromies are cool!! Especially the Dukes JR car!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

heres some pics of my Hobbytalk buds special custom cars. 

I don't know all the who,what,where and when, and it doesn't include unfinished resins I got from a bunch of kind folks.

Theres a shimmering dark gray colored Dash Merc in the group that was one of slotcarman's first lighted cars.


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL!!! My first lit up sled!!!


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Too bad the yellow didn't work out, but 3rd time looks good... Really likin' that dumper big rig...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


Yeah that car looks great and the truck set-up!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bz


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> heres some pics of my Hobbytalk buds special custom cars.
> 
> I don't know all the who,what,where and when, and it doesn't include unfinished resins I got from a bunch of kind folks.
> 
> Theres a shimmering dark gray colored Dash Merc in the group that was one of slotcarman's first lighted cars.


Great bunch of slots Ed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spider89119

I picked this up about 18 yrs. ago at a slot car convention in Syracuse. Someone did a great job combining a Ford J body with a T-bird body. Maybe it was one of you guys. It was only 5 bucks if I remember correctly. I haven't done a thing to it besides mounting it to a t-jet chassis and running it.


----------



## sethndaddy

spider89119 said:


> I picked this up about 18 yrs. ago at a slot car convention in Syracuse. Someone did a great job combining a Ford J body with a T-bird body. Maybe it was one of you guys. It was only 5 bucks if I remember correctly. I haven't done a thing to it besides mounting it to a t-jet chassis and running it.


Thats one cool Frankenmobile there.


----------



## roadrner

Now I know what the Ford Js were designed for.  rr


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> Thats one cool Frankenmobile there.


Yes it it....Love the splice and dice work that came out a COOL finished car like this!!

Bz


----------



## slotcarman12078

I don't post much here as a lot of my stuff is repetitive, but I consider this different enough to post it. I did a bit of modifying to a JL 73 Camaro to convert it to a 70 Camaro. I also scratch built the front bumpers... I did forget to touch up the Alclad on them before I shot the pix! DOH!!














































This car is listed in swap and sell for however long it lasts... oops! Forgot to put an end time in the auction!! lol Man, what a night!!


----------



## sethndaddy

Heck Joe, I am happy to see you pop a picture in here, I wish everyone threw a pic in now and again.


----------



## kiwidave




----------



## clemedc

Nice work ot the Camaro SCM 
Keep the videos coming KD Nice job and very entertaining

Clem


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Mild Customs...*



sethndaddy said:


> Heck Joe, I am happy to see you pop a picture in here, I wish everyone threw a pic in now and again.


 :wave: Okie Dokie....









Basically just a RRR 37 Modified Dirttracker

















'Before and After' - Tow Truck Conversion


----------



## bobhch

Dave those are a nice lot of Drag Cars there but, Noooooooooooo Way does the Hooters Chevelle loose to the Altered...

In the USA (United States of America) we call this RIGGED...Nooooooooooo Way. :lol:

Bob...Amp it up a little more eh...zilla


----------



## alpink

*black speedline Willys*

well, not actually custom, yet.





































front wheel wells badly hacked. what do you think?
http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/Willy Speedline black 10292012/
? :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

You have a few options. 

1. Track goop is easy enough to make with 3502 and a 9" curve. It'll take a ton of patience, and a little work to fix up the front wells. Well worth the effort in the long run.. A nice clean black Willys (as evidenced by Bill Hall's versions look downright mean! 

2. Clean up the wells the best you can and slam it (as much as it will slam). Bigger AFX type wheels will hide some of the excess well opening.

3. Rust bucket it! A silver coat, a gray coat, and then on top a ruddy brown primer coat. Let dry for a day. Wet sand ever so slowly one section at atime using lots of water (helps keep the paper from loading up, and slows the sanding process a bit for more control. Finish with a dry daubbing with a little ruddy brown/black in the really rough spots. An optional final coat of dullcote will seal it all in. 

4. Have fun doing what you want with it. These three suggestions are just the tip of the iceberg! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

joe, look just behind the Willys. I have a donor for goop.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Even better!! Track goop works, but the true T jet material has to be better...


----------



## alpink

considering sending it with the donor to Bill. he expressed interest in live chat one night and I just found this one in a junk box. it is his if he wants it.


----------



## CJ53

Bill redid a willys just like that for me.. turned out beautiful!!! It is buried in his thread somewhere.. 

CJ


----------



## sethndaddy

I know these are not custom made, but I didn't want to jump on anyones thread wagon. 

Found this baby at Q-mart. $40.00. Probably paid a lil much for it, but really liked it. (there is some front grill cracks, but nothing else)

Also found the trucks at a local hobbystore for $15.00 each,yep, no ****** markup.


----------



## MrGilbwrench

*Late '70s early '80s Short Track Camaro*

Hi guys, Just completed a new racing body of a Camaro many drivers raced in the
late '70s and early 80s in ASA, ARTGO, ALL PRO or at your local short track
speedway. I'm really happy the way this one turned out. I think it looks great
at any angle.

http://public.fotki.com/butchsresinbods/rc-79-c-1979-camaro/


----------



## clemedc

Its a nice sleek looking Chevy :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

MrGilbwrench said:


> Hi guys, Just completed a new racing body of a Camaro many drivers raced in the
> late '70s and early 80s in ASA, ARTGO, ALL PRO or at your local short track
> speedway. I'm really happy the way this one turned out. I think it looks great
> at any angle.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/butchsresinbods/rc-79-c-1979-camaro/


 
Looks super! I remember those cars well . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

truckin, a couple regular and a couple not so much.

Red towtruck was missing boom, couldn't find one at the time, made a little firetruck.
Red dumptruck first row is a RRR Christmas gift from my wife.
My version of the larger dumptruck in the back.


----------



## bobhch

Sharp looking Camaro body!!

Great truck workin' there Ed! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Your Fire Truck looks like it came that way from Aurora.

Bob...love them all...zilla


----------



## Omega

Ed,

The fire truck looks great. Another custom to add to my list. Let's see was that number 422 or 423? Darn this list is getting long.

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy

Someone else did the tjet firetruck here first, I just snagged their idea.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like trucks!!! Little red looks at home with ladders on the side...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Agreed!

I like the simple appeal of the ladder truck. Understated, but straight to the point. Could be original Aurora if ya didnt know better.


----------



## Ian Garnett

sethndaddy said:


> truckin, a couple regular and a couple not so much.
> 
> Red towtruck was missing boom, couldn't find one at the time, made a little firetruck.
> Red dumptruck first row is a RRR Christmas gift from my wife.
> My version of the larger dumptruck in the back.


Ed can we see some more picture's of the dumptruck in the back row.
Thanks Ian (xfaoh)


----------



## old blue

I like the firetruck better than the tow trucks. (Don't shoot me)


Old Blue


----------



## sethndaddy

Ian Garnett said:


> Ed can we see some more picture's of the dumptruck in the back row.
> Thanks Ian (xfaoh)


look back at post 3738.(about 4 pages back) theres 3 pics of the truck


----------



## Ian Garnett

Thanks Ed 
Ian (xfaoh)


----------



## Dragula

MrGilbwrench said:


> Hi guys, Just completed a new racing body of a Camaro many drivers raced in the
> late '70s and early 80s in ASA, ARTGO, ALL PRO or at your local short track
> speedway. I'm really happy the way this one turned out. I think it looks great
> at any angle.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/butchsresinbods/rc-79-c-1979-camaro/


Absolutely awesome job,the only bad angle is i dont have one on my track.
Christian


----------



## Bokita

*Monster Trucks*

Hi Everyone, 
This is my first attempt posting pictures, I hope I did it right. 
These are a few monster trucks I've built. They run but the two F-100s have hard plastic tires and don't get very good traction. The Willy's Panel has soft rubber tires so it runs okay but needs a little extra voltage to get those big tires turning.


----------



## TBI

Those are badass!


----------



## 60chevyjim

can you post a picture of the bottom to show the pickups jim


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those are cooooooool looking!!!...RM


----------



## CanadianCollector

Amazing !!!


----------



## TGM2054

OK! Now ya got me going! Those are just cool! Gunna have to build something like that.
Could you show us how you did the pick up shoes, and what did you use for axles?


----------



## Hittman101

Bokita Your the one I talked to on ebay and you told me how to make the monster trucks. I have been working on some different tires.. There a soft rubber and not as heavy as the john deer ones..


----------



## tazman052186

I have seen that willys truck on ebay before. Very nice work.


----------



## Super Coupe

They look great. Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Bokita said:


> Hi Everyone,
> This is my first attempt posting pictures, I hope I did it right.
> These are a few monster trucks I've built. They run but the two F-100s have hard plastic tires and don't get very good traction. The Willy's Panel has soft rubber tires so it runs okay but needs a little extra voltage to get those big tires turning.


This is a whole lot of COOL right here...Very Nice indeed!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Monsters Rock!!...zilla


----------



## firchkn

Awesome trucks, how about a little how-to! Very impressive first attempt.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea some info would be good... You get those wheels and tires from tirerack.com??? RM


----------



## Bokita

*Tips*

Thanks for all the nice comments

Here's what I do and the parts I use to build them.

The smaller hard tires and wheels are off of Big 4 Wheelin' diecast trucks and those you can just pull right off the axle and they fit on a standard t-jet axle. The bigger softer tires are off of ERTL John Deere Tractors (the ones Hitman101 mentioned) are a pain to get off the axles. I drill them out to 3/32" and insert a piece of hollow brass in them as a bushing and a spacer and super glue them in the wheel and super glue the axle in the brass bushing. The pick-up shoes I cut a piece of 3/16" x 3/8" rectangle brass tubing to the length of the "step" in the shoe and slip them over the shoe and solder them on which is the perfect height when using the ERTL wheels/tires. The smaller wheels/tires I use 1/8" x 1/4" rectangle brass tubing and solder them to the bottom of the shoe. I've tried bending old shoes and soldering them on but they are too flexible and don't stay lined up with the rails on turns. The guide pin I use 3/16" x 3/32" rectangle brass tubing cut to the size of a guide pin and a piece from a large paper clip. I drill the screw post hole all the way through and a smaller hole just on one side and solder the paper clip on it and cut it to size. To mount the body I used to use a piece of brass or aluminum 7/32" tubing and a long screw but now I fill one end of the tubing with JB Weld and drill a hole in it and use a regular screw.


----------



## Bill Hall

I love them!

Simply done with no extra monkey motion. Very cool. I'm an air cooled tard from way back so der bug ist mein favorite!


----------



## 60chevyjim

the trucks look great , thanks for adding the build details too !!!


----------



## bobwoodly

Bokita said:


> Hi Everyone,
> This is my first attempt posting pictures, I hope I did it right.
> These are a few monster trucks I've built. They run but the two F-100s have hard plastic tires and don't get very good traction. The Willy's Panel has soft rubber tires so it runs okay but needs a little extra voltage to get those big tires turning.


Amazing stuff, very nice.


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Monster Trucks & build details. ..RL


----------



## firchkn

Thanks for the how-to, might give it a try !


----------



## Gear Head

Those trucks are really cool! How do they drive? Do they ride smooth? How's the throttle response with the big tires? Can they drift on corners? Cool stuff. I might have to try a build.


----------



## Hittman101

Oops!!!


----------



## Hittman101

Gear Head I have done a few of these and they run smooth. But with the bigger tires you will need a strong running chassis. I used a AW chassis with all brass gears on the top plate. The next one will be on a 4gear chassis.


----------



## sizzlerjoe

*custom pics loaded*

have a few cars i have done, few others i have bought done.
cars I did--
The corvettes, sister elenores, fun customs pair, diecast taxi, 
green diecast porsche,purple slimline pickup was a kit from the early 90's.
yellow police was from junk box, had to do something.
others were ebay finds, worth buying.


----------



## sizzlerjoe

*custom pics loaded 2*

here are the rest


----------



## sizzlerjoe

*monster trucks*

Love em  theres some great work there !


----------



## sethndaddy

that red t-bird and slimline purple pickup are my favorites. Great work.


----------



## old blue

Here's one I just put the decals on watching the Superbowl. My last name is Jasper so you will understand the appeal. This was first a low-rider but the hood scoop seemed wrong. I considered removing it, but this turned out to be a better option. I was amazed how the Jasper logo fit almost perfectly around the wheel well.

Old Blue
Paul Jasper


----------



## tjd241

Sweet Blue... No offense to the low rider crowd, but you did the right thing with this one. Love the look you gave it... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Cool !*

SuWeet :thumbsup: IMO- Much better looking than a Low-Rider now 



old blue said:


> Here's one I just put the decals on watching the Superbowl. My last name is Jasper so you will understand the appeal. This was first a low-rider but the hood scoop seemed wrong. I considered removing it, but this turned out to be a better option. I was amazed how the Jasper logo fit almost perfectly around the wheel well.
> 
> Old Blue
> Paul Jasper


----------



## 60chevyjim

ok here are some of my custom's and some projects. the nova wagons are resin
the panel truck is a tjet powered die cast , i made it in resin now


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff!!! Liking those Chevy wagons!!! What's the red & white wagon, a 59??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ditto on the red/white Chevy nomad!! I see a post.. is it a die cast conversion or a custom?


----------



## 60chevyjim

thanks !! yes the red wagon is a AW 59 impala i used 3 roofs and all the original rear window posts to do it , i made it in resin too..this was the master..


----------



## sethndaddy

nice work jim


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hope some of them Nomad babies make it to S&S when I have enough funds to buy a couple. Man, that looks sharp!


----------



## joegri

nice lookin car show 60!! nice job on all.


----------



## 60chevyjim

thanks everyone !!


----------



## tomhocars

60chevyjim said:


> thanks everyone !!


You're still nuts about those 60 chevy's jim. Tom Stumpf


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ya know, making the back side windows for that 59 Nomad will be kinda tricky. Filling the back sides with styrene and making panel wagons out of them on the other hand....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, I like them panels, great for advertising space...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

slotcar man.. i read your post about making the 59 wagon into a sedan delivery , i was going to make one , so last nite i made one of the resin 59 wagons blem's into a sdl. the resin one is looking good..but here is a pic of my real 59 sdl........ hilltop i was thinking about putting avalon garage on the real 59 sdl side panels


----------



## vansmack2

60chevyjim said:


> slotcar man.. i read your post about making the 59 wagon into a sedan delivery , i was going to make one , so last nite i made one of the resin 59 wagons blem's into a sdl. the resin one is looking good..but here is a pic of my real 59 sdl........ hilltop i was thinking about putting avalon garage on the real 59 sdl side panels


Sweet car, the real one.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That is one sweet ride!!! Looks great in primer even!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

thanks for the complements everyone ..i pulled the delivery out of a truck junkyard back in pa. 10 years ago.. but thats not primer thats the color i painted it , it is eastwood flat black..
i built it as a ratrod .. i get bored painting everything hi gloss colors . thats what i have to do at work , plus i realy like some ratrods ..but not all of them...
the wifes truck is the same color too.she wanted her truck flat black too
.and she took my red wheels and whitewalls from my sedan delivery for her truck


----------



## joegri

yea 60 jim that's a fine collection of bowties!


----------



## bobwoodly

My brother had one of those pick-up trucks years ago. He had the hand controlled spot light that I though was cool and those windshield shades are neat too. That truck is one of my favorites.

This is what he collects now:




























I prefer the old Chevy!


----------



## vansmack2

60chevyjim said:


> thanks for the complements everyone ..i pulled the delivery out of a truck junkyard back in pa. 10 years ago.. but thats not primer thats the color i painted it , it is eastwood flat black..
> i built it as a ratrod .. i get bored painting everything hi gloss colors . thats what i have to do at work , plus i realy like some ratrods ..but not all of them...
> the wifes truck is the same color too.she wanted her truck flat black too
> .and she took my red wheels and whitewalls from my sedan delivery for her truck


I see a 55 in the background, and is that a 57 Chevy off to the side?

57 Chevys are my favorite car. There is a sentimental attachment to them for me, because that is the first car I bought. I was a senior in high school back in 1977 (do the math), and I paid $150 for a 57 four door sedan that was full of thrash. It needed a lot of work, but I was taking auto shop so I got a lot of it done their. Man that brings back memories.


----------



## 60chevyjim

thanks joe i love them old chevys we have 10 of them :thumbsup: 
bob my wife loves her 51 pickup i built her .. 
and van we dont have any 57s yet 
but i would like to have a shortened 57 wagon


----------



## rholmesr

*Lola T260 CanAM Custom*

Had this:









Wanted this:

















So here it is...(drum roll...)











































Decals courtesy of Pattos Place.

Wing support struts are .020 piano wire and lots of time fiddling with it. I had a lot of fun painting the plaid ring on the driver's (Jackie Stewart) helmet.

It looks kinda flimsy but the wings are actually held on pretty sturdy and it could be raced. The body is really way too heavy to be competitive but it looks neat going around the track.

Last photo shows the Lola next to my other CanAm creation - Jackie Oliver's White Shadow. These 2 cars actually competed in at least one race.

Next CanAM project: Oscar K's McLaren.


----------



## Bill Hall

Amazing transformation!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

rholmesr said:


> Wanted this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here it is...(drum roll...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decals courtesy of Pattos Place.
> 
> Wing support struts are .020 piano wire and lots of time fiddling with it. I had a lot of fun painting the plaid ring on the driver's (Jackie Stewart) helmet.
> 
> It looks kinda flimsy but the wings are actually held on pretty sturdy and it could be raced. The body is really way too heavy to be competitive but it looks neat going around the track.


 

Now that is a great looking replica -- right down to the exact decal placement and helmet details :thumbsup::thumbsup:

AFX & Tyco made some really nice bods back in the '70s and cars like this show what a great starting-point they are for some killer customs / replicas. Well done!


----------



## TomH

Those are seriously cool. :dude:


----------



## WesJY

rholmesr - thats one sweet Lola!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*more reasons that Hobby Talk is the Ultimate slot car custom place to be....Yeah!!*

WOW!! From Real Cool 1/1 real 59s and a black pickup with red, red steelie rims and whitewalls 
to a couple of Fantastic detailed Lola and a Shadow slotcars that Kick it!!:hat:

Bob...Ka-Pow...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Some new customs I got at the recent slot car show. the 2 on the left were freebies from Al pink. thanks Al. the cheetah was $1.00.
The one on the right is the brown headlight Cobra speedline I had.


----------



## bobhch

Hey Ed,

Great prices for some Cool cars... 

I'm a little shocked that there are no Purple or Lime Green slots in the lot but,
you did get a Blood Red and a Black car on the track so, you get to slide this time Mr. 

Bb...Welcome to the fish tale stories of a man called Ed...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

That ain't one of them super rare, impossible to find black Chargers, is it?  Nice looking cars!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

*whats on the table*

bunch of slimline projects, along with the rest of the mess.


----------



## slotcarman12078

:woohoo: Ed's getting busy!!! :woohoo:

Lots of cool stuff going there Ed!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Nuthen like a good pile to make yer work-top feel homey! Diggen' the old timey feel Ed.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Speaking of "homey" feeling Work Stations, here is a pic of mine.....








This is behind the curtain(like in the Wizard of Oz) so to speak. This is the REAL "Speedy Pit Shop" aka- my SlotCar Work Station.... Yes- I know it's cluttered- BUT, I know where everything IS- REALLY, I DO ☺


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Really???  RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Ralph.. You just made my bench look squeaky clean!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

Ed and Ralph love the bench top show!! 

Here is some stuff that will be getting painted for bench work...










Bob...A BIG batch of very COOL stuff...zilla


----------



## bobwoodly

Latest creation. A Sheriff's Chevelle with blue flashing headlights and a red flashing bubble.

Started life as an Aurora AFX Chevelle that has been painted. Was not able to salvage the paint so took it to white added decals and lights.





























Btw here are my RRR Sheriff decals with the mispelling of Sheriff, did not notice it until now!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ahh Bob, I see you left the Roll Bar post in, I guess this would be a High Speed Pursuit Cruiser 
It looks nice in White :thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly

Ralph - I guess I did. You don't see may 2 door cop cars either!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

bobwoodly said:


> Ralph - I guess I did. You don't see may 2 door cop cars either!


Bob, and you don't see too many Two Door Taxi's either, ie- like Aurora A/FX made the Matador Taxi


----------



## bobhch

Mr. Wood,

Greeeeeeeeeeeat Blinky lights in the front and the top!! 

:roll:

I like your Chevelle as a Cop Car alot!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I guess you can cut the Extra "R" out and make "RRR" cars all day long if yah want...:tongue:

Bob...there's a New Sherriff in town(hahahahaha)...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

an oldie, these are from an xmas exchange from a few years ago. I did the Kodiak car, I can't remember who did the Hooters


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> an oldie, these are from an xmas exchange from a few years ago. I did the Kodiak car, I can't remember who did the Hooters


Great Cars....The Hooters car looks good in Bright Green!!

Bz


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking cars Ed!!! I like seeing that Matador running a Chevy motor!!! RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

*my wagons*

here are some 4 gear wagons and tjet gassers I did..
the black n purple buick wagons are metal 
the other 4 are resin bodys that I made


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ooooh!! More long roofs!! That Buick wagon looks wild!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TGM2054

slotcarman12078 said:


> Ooooh!! More long roofs!! That Buick wagon looks wild!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
I concur, but I gotta say the green Nova is my favorite. I could make a pretty wild Pro Mod outa that! You got any more?


----------



## SlickRick

Not a custom slot car, but a custom chassis.... somewhat...lol

Here's a Lionel chassis that I modified to accept an HP7 motor, also has a brass front end and some double flange rear wheels with PVT tuff ones tires.
















I didn't have any of the original gearing so I used G-plus hop up gears I got at the hobby shop for the initial gearing (motor to jackshat), used a T-jet arm gear on the end of the jackshaft and a 4 gear arm gear on the axle. With a little lapping it worked out perfect, other than having to sand the OD of the G-plus axle gear to clear the actual axle.









For the body I had a horribly cut turquoise Charger that was begging for a home lol. And since the wheel base differs by a few mm between Lionel and Aurora, the chassis fit almost perfect in those massive wheel wells LOL.
















Runs really well and its alot smoother than I thought it was gonna be. I did put a little weight in the back of the Charger to keep the rear end from movin around under accel. but other than that, what you see is what you get! LOL

Rick


----------



## JordanZ870

Digging the monkey-motion!
It has nearly as many gears as a Tjet! :thumbsup:
I bet it creates GOBS of Torque!


----------



## SlickRick

Thanks! It does have a wee bit of torque...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Slick, that's an awesome conversion ! :thumbsup:
PS- and I even like your choice of hacked bodies to cover it


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks like some killer, gear management!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Yes! All very cool, but the t-jet standard hub used to control the jack shaft/crown gear thrust is truly Fronkensteen. 

Most impressive!


----------



## Jisp

Rick, overall a beautiful job. What really strikes me about this photo is it's perfection in illustrating use of the right tool for the job. Whoever cut the rear guard clearly cleaned the oxy/acetylene torch tip prior to commencing the cut in order to achieve such a nice, clean line. Thank you for sharing.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

If the back wheel wells were opened up just a little more you could make that a halftrack! :lol: Cool engineering there Rick!! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

super project, let me ask, if the position of the 9 tooth 4-gear armature gear and the 14 tooth AFX(t-jet) armature gear were reversed to each others axles(jack shaft) they would still work and change the ratio to allow the motor to reach higher RPMs sooner?
top speed would be less, but this might work nicely in a half track concept I have been mentally tossing around.
I have all the parts including the worm gear and other gear it meshes, but I don't really care for worm drive.
I am not completely ruling worm drive out, just testing the waters for ideas.

nice work!


----------



## SlickRick

> Hey Slick, that's an awesome conversion !
> PS- and I even like your choice of hacked bodies to cover it


 Thanks and I thought so too...



> Yes! All very cool, but the t-jet standard hub used to control the jack shaft/crown gear thrust is truly Fronkensteen.
> 
> Most impressive!


 Thanks!!!! I did with what I had... Maybe I'll add some flair to that rim... 



> Looks like some killer, gear management!!! RM


 It aint all that bad, no worse than your average t-jet lol



> Rick, overall a beautiful job. What really strikes me about this photo is it's perfection in illustrating use of the right tool for the job. Whoever cut the rear guard clearly cleaned the oxy/acetylene torch tip prior to commencing the cut in order to achieve such a nice, clean line. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael.


Oh yeah!! They were very careful to only cut what they needed... LOL



> If the back wheel wells were opened up just a little more you could make that a halftrack! Cool engineering there Rick!!


Never woulda thought of that... Thanks! :thumbsup:


> super project, let me ask, if the position of the 9 tooth 4-gear armature gear and the 14 tooth AFX(t-jet) armature gear were reversed to each others axles(jack shaft) they would still work and change the ratio to allow the motor to reach higher RPMs sooner?
> top speed would be less, but this might work nicely in a half track concept I have been mentally tossing around.
> I have all the parts including the worm gear and other gear it meshes, but I don't really care for worm drive.
> I am not completely ruling worm drive out, just testing the waters for ideas.
> 
> nice work!


 Thanks! I would assume it would pull just about anything lol, I'd be really interested in see how you make out with the halftrack project


----------



## XracerHO

Some Slick chassis engineering & nice body to cover it! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

What a Cool, Cool Beast of a slot car!!

My first reaction was YEAH! Look at all those gears and carnage...Sweet!!

Bob...if you can't find-em' Grind-em'...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Here is a 68 Dart that Greg Gipe built. He casted and painted it. 

I just threw a chassis underneath it and Dremeled away to get it to sit down all stock like.

Don't worry this bad boy has Hurst Air Shocks with metal air lines. hahahhahaah my 72 had white wall tires and airshocks. I was always pumping up my car and then letting it back down. 

Picked this up on the Bay last week and LOVE IT! Thank you Greg...YOU ROCK!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Greg is the taillightsfade Dude on the bay and Alphaslot here on HT I believe?
Have a ton of his Cool bodies to paint up.

My first car was a 72 Duster with a 225 slant six and had a 74 Dart later on with a 360 (yes in 74 they did that)...Mopars are cool cars!!









I built this Dash t-jet 55 for some fun track running times!!

Bob...wait till you see what is next...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Bob z..., those are Beautiful Cars, both of them, and you lucked out getting that Dart from Greg :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

WOW!!!

Wes


----------



## alpink

nice builds/paint!
yep, Greg has some fine resins and I have a bunch, un-touched.
LOL
did some one say _hoarder_ ?


----------



## joegri

nice job on the dart zilla. i really like the stripe on the trunk! i agree gripes garage does make some of the finest resins to be had.i,d have to count but i spect i have 4 or 5 of his casts all are very detailed. now if would cast up some woodies i,d be in for a few.


----------



## 60chevyjim

here is a resin 64 nova sedan delivery.. I cast it as a wagon then I converted it into a sedan delivery .. it is on a 4 gear chassis with narrowed rims..


----------



## sethndaddy

a new addition group to the family. The Chargers are aw repaints, willys is original repaint.

Ford j car is/was a speedline. Green van is not altered, but new and my favorite color van.


----------



## Bubba 123

60chevyjim said:


> here is a resin 64 nova sedan delivery.. I cast it as a wagon then I converted it into a sedan delivery .. it is on a 4 gear chassis with narrowed rims..


that would make a neat Hearse also !!:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## WesJY

sethndaddy said:


> a new addition group to the family. The Chargers are aw repaints, willys is original repaint.
> 
> Ford j car is/was a speedline. Green van is not altered, but new and my favorite color van.


I like the chargers!!! :thumbsup:

black stripes - decals? 

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy

WesJY said:


> I like the chargers!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> black stripes - decals?
> 
> Wes


Stripes are car pinstripping I got from Randy


----------



## WesJY

sethndaddy said:


> Stripes are car pinstripping I got from Randy


ahh good idea! didnt think of that. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## honda27

*a few of my customs*

heres 5 of my customs


----------



## slotcarman12078

Jim, that panel looks sweet, Nich batch of cars Ed, and great group shot honda.. Awesome stuff!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

honda27 said:


> heres 5 of my customs


Nice Jobs on the Torino's Hondarrell :thumbsup: Although the #43 Petty version seems a little, ahhh.....


----------



## Bill Hall

Which one of those is the Xmas car Santa?


----------



## tjd241

*Nice everyone....*

Thumbing back a couple pages... Great stuff from BobZ, Jim, Ed, and Honda. I myself haven't been at the bench in weeks (ok months), but that would never stop me from eyeballing all the awesome work going on. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

Bill Hall said:


> Which one of those is the Xmas car Santa?


GOT 2B; the "Lucky# 13" Bill.... LOL!!!:freak:

GREAT JOB on 'em "D"!!! :thumbsup: 
Bubba 123 :thumbsup:

mine's ready 4 the mail box ;-)


----------



## Bubba 123

tjd241 said:


> Thumbing back a couple pages... Great stuff from BobZ, Jim, Ed, and Honda. I myself haven't been at the bench in weeks (ok months), but that would never stop me from eyeballing all the awesome work going on. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


know the feeling 
tha's why I built mine...several month's ago...over a month's span....
not that it's that great, but health, $, & "The Yadda Of The REAL World".....

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## bobhch

Hey, Hey, Hey Honda you are on a Roll, Jims on the Wagon and Ed you are piling up lots of fun cars!!

This thread is one of the backbones to Hobby Talk....Yeah!

Bob...These are some super great slot cars you guys...zilla


----------



## Marty

*Original owner T-Jet Dodge Charger*

I am the original owner of this Dodge Charger. As far as customizing it is nothing spectacular, just lowered (didn't we all do that?) and the rear stripe was corrected with R/T on the side. I can't believe I painted that, because I can hardly see it now!





Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Marty, that's sooo cool :thumbsup: that you(and others), still have the original cars you had as kids. I haven't a clue where mine all went to 
PS- for a kid, you did a nice job on that stripe and the R/T :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Marty, that's sooo cool :thumbsup: that you(and others), still have the original cars you had as kids. I haven't a clue where mine all went to
> PS- for a kid, you did a nice job on that stripe and the R/T :thumbsup:


Thanks!

As for being a kid, I turned 16 in 1968.:freak:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Geezers Rule*



Marty said:


> Thanks!
> 
> As for being a kid, I turned 16 in 1968.:freak:
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


 Marty, you OLD Geezer  ....actually, I turned 10 in 1968


----------



## bobhch

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Marty, you OLD Geezer  ....actually, I turned 10 in 1968


:wave: :wave: I turned 4 in 1968...nice Charger and yeah very cool that you still have this from when you were a kid. 

Bob...my Wife was -2 in 1968...zilla


----------



## billcj

Just getting started with customs, so please don't laugh..(too hard!)










A work in progress....still trying to get the stripe on the rear deck and quarter panels to look right...can't seem to get the proportions accurate! I've masked them off several times, but still not what I want...Oh well, it gives me something to mess with when I have some free time


----------



## tjd241

billcj said:


> Just getting started with customs, so please don't laugh..(too hard!)


Nuttin funny look'n here bcj... Looks fine to me. Nice!! :thumbsup:

Besides, you'll find HT to be a place where you are encouraged to post up your build photos. Pictures are welcome... negative comments are not. Feel free anytime to show what you are doing. Hell, start a build thread ! !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I know the stripes make it the high dollar version, but I kinda like it as is myself, has that sleeper look to it...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## billcj

Thanks for the kind comments! Just getting started with an air brush and, with limited time, my learning curve is slow!! Lots of fun, tho...
With football season fast approaching, thought I would do a college car...repainted body with fingernail stickers and a few decals...also a work in progress...










After I win the Powerball tonight, I'll have a lot more time to work on this!!


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I know the stripes make it the high dollar version, but I kinda like it as is myself, has that sleeper look to it...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


That does not look like a sleeper to me, that looks bada$$. I would leave it just the way it is. Of course I say that & I cannot leave something alone. If it is just a little messed up. I end up trying to fix it. And make it worse.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Here are a few that Ive been working on: 

First up, my Ultimate Taxicab. Stickers are from someone on ebay who sells them for restoring Corgi cars, and the overhead sign is from an AFX Matador taxi.





I recently scored a NIP 'track official' command control jam car. Luckily the old tamps were just waterslide decals, a quick soak to get rid of them, add some of my own, and now we have Ultimate State Trooper:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Some while back I had an older version of the '87 T-bird from lifelike/rokar....no window nets or anything so I made a street version. And yes, that is a set of Vincents on this M chassis. The Tyco set is a direct fit:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

And Ive been on and off a US-1 kick. A few conversions:

Hotwheels police Tahoe..full plastic body was easy to adapt:



This is a diecast 'swamp raider' from matchbox. Kind of resembles a crewcab Landrover Defender pickup. I had to cut down the chassis sides a bit and extensively mod the body to fit, but its WAY cool looking:







A couple of Ideal TCR bodies converted to US-1 chassis:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

A 'normal' Tyco peterbilt with the rear cab apron notched to allow it to run on a US-1 chassis:


Custom painted dumptruck body with a Matchbox tanker shell mounted:


Custom peterbilt crane truck:


Crane arm is still movable and can 'carry' items:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

This one is still in progress. Its a Matchbox diecast Jeep with matching raft trailer. The interior had to be extensively reworked, I just need to solidify the chassis mounting points in the body.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I did this conversion on a Hotwheels 'mig rig' plastic body, to make it into a towtruck. It rides on an HP7 chassis, and the hotrod is just some random HO scale piece I got in a lot on ebay. It hangs on the towhook via a neo magnet. the towboom is from a Matchbox towtruck, and took some extensive re-working to get all of this to fit up. This will likely be offered up for sale at some point.


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice work Grunge


----------



## grungerockjeepe

thanks, man! some of these have been done for over a year...but theyre my newest creations.


----------



## WesJY

YEAH TYCO's!!!!!! They RULE! Nice work man! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

I'm liken the tiny tudor too! Who's whatzit?


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Thanks, guys! Bill, Im not sure about the Tudor...I got it from Germany, along with a pink hotrod pickup, a willys Jeep and a Landrover Defender 110 all about 1/87 scale. I think they were some kind of candy promo only in Europe...but the detail on these isn't bad at all. They are about the size of the little generic cars from the US-1 car carriers...in fact I grabbed these to use as props with my US-1 stuff.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff going on here Grunger...I'm liking the crane truck as US 1 vehicle and of course the Mig Rig...RM


----------



## bobhch

Oooooh man that TAXI is looking Fast & Cool...dig it!!

a couple more neat cars and then the Far Out Trucks start to show up!!

Always enjoy a grungerockjeepe show!! Keep On Building Dude. 

Bob...yeah that Swamper is a cool truck...zilla


----------



## vansmack2

Here is a picture of my Mig Rig conversion. I will post more info and pics in the plastic diecast thread.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I like it! Nice choice of color on that rig.


----------



## bobhch

vansmack2,

That is a Great conversion truck!!

Bob...diggin' it...zilla


----------



## vansmack2

bobhch said:


> vansmack2,
> 
> That is a Great conversion truck!!
> 
> Bob...diggin' it...zilla


Thanks Bob.

I had not track tested the truck yet, so after reading your comment I did so. The armature was rubbing on the body just behind the chrome motor, so I got out the Dremel and trimmed it down a little. It ran good after that.

I found out two things. First, the body is a little heavy so I can't run it as fast as an F1. Once I get two of these done I can race them against each other though. Second, I don't like the original Mega-G chassis near as much as the second generation Mega-Gs.

I will be selling my first gen Mega-G on EBAY with the Neo 50 traction mags installed. Once it sells I will buy a replacement second gen chassis.

First gen Mega-G chassis have a magnet retainer at the back of the motor that holds the rear of the motor magnets and the traction magnets in place. Second gen Mega-G chassis don't have that. The traction magnets just push down into the hole. You can even double stack the traction magnets on the second gens. I did that on two of them and they ran great.


----------



## sethndaddy

vansmack2 said:


> Here is a picture of my Mig Rig conversion. I will post more info and pics in the plastic diecast thread.


With a few add ons this could also be a nice firetruck or towtruck.


----------



## vansmack2

A tow truck has been done by grungerockjeepe on page 261. I will run mine so I don't want to make it any heavier.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

The tow deck on mine was from a Matchbox towtruck, it only needed minimal tweakage to fit.


----------



## sethndaddy

vansmack2 said:


> A tow truck has been done by grungerockjeepe on page 261. I will run mine so I don't want to make it any heavier.


I thought they were different cars, wow.....they do look different. I think Grunges was missed because the tjet looking car being towed caught my eye.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Same body, different directions. That hotrod was snagged of ebay from a guy in Germany. I also got what looks like a model A pickup, a willys Jeep and a Landrover Defender, all made by the same place. They are smaller than T-jets, like true 1/87 scale.


----------



## sethndaddy

Someone asked what to do with those pesky ugly "j" cars, heres one I got in a lot. I love it.(actually I love all the j cars)


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Completed a few projects: 

Ferrari coupe by Bad Dawg, wheels by Vincent it rides on a Tyco 440 narrow:



PT Cruiser which is a replica of my '03 GT that I just sold:


----------



## alpink

grungerockjeepe, would you post pics of that Ferrari from a different angle and/or with a Vega?
thank you in advance for your kind consideration.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

alpink said:


> grungerockjeepe, would you post pics of that Ferrari from a different angle and/or with a Vega?


I thought the same thing when I first saw it...looks like a Vega...RM


----------



## alpink

Randy, now I am wondering if GM/ Chevrolet used THAT Ferrari as a basis for the Vega?


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I don't actually own a slotcar vega.... I can see the similarities although Ive always thought the vega body is similar to the Camaros of the time.. I don't remember what the model of Ferrari this is though.


----------



## alpink

I agree that the Vega front, grill, bumper, headlights .. etc. resemble Camaro of the same era.
but there is a stunning similarity to the whole flow of the body line as viewed from the side of that Ferrari.
now I have to get a side by side of the Camaro, Vega and try to find a diescast of that Ferrari.


----------



## sethndaddy

some fresh finishes for once.
and I loved that firechief slotcarman did so I had to try one of my own.



And a product called ScaleCoat2 with a q-tip is how I removed those horrible "100years" decals. pretty easily too.....little pressure, little circles, and within about 30 seconds it will start coming off, and quick, so you need to be careful then, cuz it starts taking the colored base paint off.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

alpink said:


> I agree that the Vega front, grill, bumper, headlights .. etc. resemble Camaro of the same era.
> but there is a stunning similarity to the whole flow of the body line as viewed from the side of that Ferrari.
> now I have to get a side by side of the Camaro, Vega and try to find a diescast of that Ferrari.


And its not the angle of the photo...after reading this thread, I went back and looked at the Ferrari and yes it has a VERY similar overall look to a vega, and likely helped inspire the design. 

Whats interesting too, is that Ive seen vega's with venting on the decklids which suggests it MAY have been intended for a 3rd generation corvair. If only.


----------



## slotcarman12078

My favorite Vega was the first generation because it looked like a baby camaro. 

That Ferrari certainly does look Vega-ish, or the Vega looks very Ferrari-ish, (which ever came first).


----------



## Bill Hall

Agreed,

As they were from the same era, back in those days I always just assumed they were styled by the same person/team.


----------



## bobhch

Hey Ed, 

Those Panel trucks are neat little guys...oh and that one is so YOU...
Scarry ghost...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. Buhahahahahahaha :thumbsup:

grungerockjeepe,

Vega or Ferrari? This similarity you are all talking about. 
Very interesting...

Bob...Eds build keeps reminding me to build a Halloween devilcar...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

A pair of sportscars on early Curvehuggers (black frame, double flux collectors) with matched goldwire Mabuchi motors, AJs delrin rear wheels, Bud's silicones. Both were painted with Pactra lacquer...the finish isn't great, this stuff is meant for lexan bodies. But they were built as runners, simple paint jobs, some decals and couple coats of Future:


This one is a work in progress. Its a replica of my first vehicle ever, a '78 Jeep CJ-7 Renegade with the Levis package and a swapped in AMC 360. I already had the Vincent steelwheels mounted on this HP-2, but the matchbox wrangler interior doesn't agree with the taller chassis height...Will have to get it on an HP-7 so the inside sits lower. And Im debating on fabbing up a version of the sweet slantback soft top I had in those days:



Here's the Jeep Im replicating, pic is circa 1992:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

FINALLY got these 2 off of the back burner! The paintjobs were done back in '05, but I never had decals that were good enough to use on these cop Jeeps. Got these from RRR and they work perfectly:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, you've been productive!!! Love the CJ-7s, both big 'n little!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

thanks, SCM...youre seeing about 6 weeks worth of work between my various threads...


----------



## sethndaddy

Those police cj's are different models. Is one a TCR? and one the regular dime a dozen tyco.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

sethndaddy said:


> Those police cj's are different models. Is one a TCR? and one the regular dime a dozen tyco.


Good eye! The white one is indeed an Ideal TCR body mounted on a Majorette slotted chassis. The tyco started out as a yellow/black one.


----------



## WesJY

grungerockjeepe - those jeeps looks cool!! i still have my 1998 cherokee jeep. JEEP ROCKS!

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Glad you like em, Wes. You mean your 1:1 Jeep, or did I sell you a resin Jeep Cherokee some time back? I did cast some up a few years ago...


----------



## WesJY

grungerockjeepe said:


> Glad you like em, Wes. You mean your 1:1 Jeep, or did I sell you a resin Jeep Cherokee some time back? I did cast some up a few years ago...


yeah my 1:1 cherokee jeep - almost 16 yrs old and still driving it. yeah i do have one resin cast 2 door cherokee jeep. i am always looking for 4 door 1998 cherokee jeep resin cast body.

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy

thursday I just picked up my "new" car. A 2000 Jeep cherokee laredo with 78,000 miles. dark blue, $3,700.00


----------



## WesJY

sethndaddy said:


> thursday I just picked up my "new" car. A 2000 Jeep cherokee laredo with 78,000 miles. dark blue, $3,700.00


Awesome! you got a good deal. 

Wes


----------



## old blue

Sounds like a car that can take a hit!! Be careful out there!


----------



## sethndaddy

This is what I did with a chrome green Dash hotrod, and 2 horrorclix, a little imagination and very little skill.

Well, 2 horrorclix on the vehicle, I notice theres a few more roaming around the shop. Jasons a good foreman.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome ride Ed!!! I don't think any lane is safe around that one!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

The "Decapitator"!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

nice!


----------



## sethndaddy

I didn't realize how much of the chassis you could see till after I posted the pictures. thats ok, it was an after thought. I really was working on a few other "rust bucket junkers" and figured I would do something with a hotrod like the old GhostRider mobile.


----------



## sethndaddy

a set of rust buckets. the one in front is my first double barrel entry. A dodge 440 with mobil adds.

the other is just one of them there old Randy-made-wagons.


----------



## slotcarman12078

They look great Ed!! Wow, you're quick!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Make sure you snap a few good pix of your entry and hang on to them. Remember, we got until 1/31/14 to get the contest entries done..


----------



## sethndaddy

slotcarman12078 said:


> They look great Ed!! Wow, you're quick!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Make sure you snap a few good pix of your entry and hang on to them. Remember, we got until 1/31/14 to get the contest entries done..


Yea, the other ones going to be a doozie.

I tried a few different rusty looking cars. I need more decals, I got alot from RRR at xmas, but they are all so small.


----------



## sethndaddy

See, I'm liking these lionel power passer bodies, they fit almost perfectly on the 4 gear chassis. And I like the white wheels/chassis on the Mustang too.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

That Nova is an Ideal TCR....but youre right, it looks perfect on the 4-gear. Those slot mags are right at home!


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> This is what I did with a chrome green Dash hotrod, and 2 horrorclix, a little imagination and very little skill.
> 
> Well, 2 horrorclix on the vehicle, I notice theres a few more roaming around the shop. Jasons a good foreman.


COOL BEANS Ed....Goodbye chrome and hello clix and rust may-hem!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Can't wait till I get some time to free build again....Soon I hope.

Bob...diggin' all your rusty ways...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Welcome back Bob, haven't seen you in a few.


----------



## sethndaddy

A not so rusty one. This started as a Roadrunner Looney toones suburban.

This is one of my favorites, I think this and the "I scream" clown truck are my favorite customs. (vampire vans are a close runner up)


----------



## Gear Head

Love the burb!


----------



## bobhch

Hey Ed is that headlight removed via drilled out? Cool idea!!
Used and abused is perfect for Halloween & would look great in an ho scale Pumpkin patch or Cemetery along with some MORE SHEEP and Gouls.

Bob...send more Sheep...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Yea, the headlight is drilled out, not my idea, but a nice effect.


----------



## sethndaddy

Another new one rolling out, the 53 chevy all skoaled up


----------



## tjd241

Nice Trucksters Ed ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

rust never sleeps!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool trucking... lime looks good as a backdrop for the Skoal, may have to try that......RM


----------



## Hittman101

I like the rust bucket!! Very nice job!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ditto on the rusty crusty suburban!! That's sweet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I miss doing rust jobs. It's been so long I've forgotten how to do 'em!


----------



## sethndaddy

bobhch said:


> Hey Ed is that headlight removed via drilled out? Cool idea!!
> Used and abused is perfect for Halloween & would look great in an ho scale Pumpkin patch or Cemetery along with some MORE SHEEP and Gouls.
> 
> Bob...send more Sheep...zilla


Thanks, now see what you done...............got me spending more money, lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BUSCH-HO-SC...634069?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4aca8a3115


----------



## sethndaddy

Dolphin dude, this is the car I was talking about.


----------



## sethndaddy

while were at it, I'll throw this one out there. I did this resin ripoff about 12 years ago. Only got about 4 bodies and the mold ripped good. I only have a picture of the pink and a light green one.


----------



## dolphinfan67

Oh ya, my buddy Barry got it and build a monster truck out of it for me. That's what threw me, didn't remember buying one myself. Barry is the guy who built the sweet monster trucks with the AFX '56 Ford F100 truck bodies, among others. I think he did a "how to" on here...very nice work he does on those. Nice job on the Fin Wagon, bye the way!


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> Thanks, now see what you done...............got me spending more money, lol
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BUSCH-HO-SC...634069?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4aca8a3115


Nice pUMpkin PaTCh kit Ed...did you push that button?

Bob...I still have Pinky ...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

bobhch said:


> Nice pUMpkin PaTCh kit Ed...did you push that button?
> 
> Bob...I still have Pinky ...zilla


Yea, I got it. Just didn't load the pictures yet.

I didn't know you had the pink thing, lol, was it an ebay purchase?


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> Yea, I got it. Just didn't load the pictures yet.
> 
> I didn't know you had the pink thing, lol, was it an ebay purchase?


Ed, 

You sent it to me for partial trade for that Huge Lot of 1/32 Eldon slot cars way back when.

This is what it looks like now.









Partspig made these handy little headers that got glued onto the chassis and painted white.

The Brass front rims and nylon rear rims are made by Balls Out Racing.

Bob...oh and don't forget the Monster Heads...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I like that Morris!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Have always liked that Morris myself...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'll be finicky later!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

YEAHHHH BABY!!!!! LOL!

Wes


----------



## Bubba 123

bobhch said:


> Ed,
> 
> You sent it to me for partial trade for that Huge Lot of 1/32 Eldon slot cars way back when.
> 
> This is what it looks like now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partspig made these handy little headers that got glued onto the chassis and painted white.
> 
> The Brass front rims and nylon rear rims are made by Balls Out Racing.
> 
> Bob...oh and don't forget the Monster Heads...zilla


Bob-Zilla....Rules !!! :thumbsup:
totally beyond awesome!!!
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

How awesome is bobzilla...............i just got home and opened todays mail, and he sent me this long lost resin custom i did years ago.

Thanks for pinky, your a good bean bob


----------



## bobhch

*ho,ho,ho...*



sethndaddy said:


> How awesome is bobzilla...............i just got home and opened todays mail, and he sent me this long lost resin custom i did years ago.
> 
> Thanks for pinky, your a good bean bob


Ed,

You are very welcome my good friend. 

I got to run pinky, dabble with some Clix and paint with pinky and display pinky. I just knew it was time for her to go back home.

Bob...Merry Christmas to all...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

THROWING a pic of the pumpkin patch up. watch out for white werewolves.


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL!!! Too cool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Ed,

Oh Man you made on COOL aRSe pUmPKin pAtCH Dude!!!!!!!!!

Those 2 cars look perfect in that patch...Great Job!!

Bob...It's the Great Pumkin Charlie Brown...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

The Double barrel contest.
My truck entry.
I wanted to do something NOT tjet or afx, I wanted to do up a tyco for once.
Everyone has one of these, ok, everyone has 3 or 4 of these.


----------



## sethndaddy

I know its just past christmas, but, here's my Halloween Hauler.

I know its not super customized, but I wanted something other than another green dumptruck with a missing tailgate. I also didn't want to "horrorclix" it up to much.


----------



## pshoe64

I'd say you got a bountiful harvest! Nice execution:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like the black accents...just enough!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

Ed,

Great idea for a pumpkin Hauler!! 

Bob...dumptrucks forever...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123

sethndaddy said:


> THROWING a pic of the pumpkin patch up. watch out for white werewolves.


MY Xmas exchange car (sent 2 me).. is in the background!!! :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 WOO-HOO!!! :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

Double barrel contest.
My racecar is nice mutt, aurora tjet chassis, Dash motorsports chevelle (was a black yenko).
I am sure the hp number is wrong for a chevelle, and I'm sure the driver didn't drive a chevelle.
I liked the body and color combo, so its my racer to be entered into the contest.


----------



## sethndaddy

And just because it fell off the page, he's my truck entry.


----------



## LDThomas

Love the corn...


----------



## Hittman101

Love the orange dump truck!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm going to have to bite the bullet and force myself to camp out at the bench. It's just so cold here in this house... It's supposed to get down to -19 here tonight with a -25 wind chill factor. I'm chilled to the bone sitting here right now!!


----------



## 15807brett

Slot carman no heat in the house, heat in the tools get cracking. Hope you are starting to feel better, love looking at you're customs.


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> Double barrel contest.
> My racecar is nice mutt, aurora tjet chassis, Dash motorsports chevelle (was a black yenko).
> I am sure the hp number is wrong for a chevelle, and I'm sure the driver didn't drive a chevelle.
> I liked the body and color combo, so its my racer to be entered into the contest.


CP = Competition Proven and that means FAST!!

Ed I like the Crisp white body color with your decal choices ALOT!! 

Didn't like the way my 55 came out so, back to the start for my build.

Bob...another cool slot build by you...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

a few AW mustangs stripped down and repainted. and 2 resins from Jerry/win, thanks Jer.

That convertible has 4 "o" ring tires on and its a blast to run around the track, nice heavy body with just enough fishtailing fun.


----------



## sethndaddy

some more repaints,the Mustang is an AW, the other is an afx superbird . I wasn't totally happy with these, but you get the idea


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool stuff Ed - Those AW Mustangs always looks the part on the track.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sorry I'm so late on commenting, with everything going on. Love the Stangs in the first of the two pix, and I still want to get around to lighting one of those Shelby GTs. Better bring that Daytona into the pits! I think the LR is about to blow!!  :lol::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Ed,

I can just imagine all the fun you are having with that O-Ring fish-taler!! COOL

Mustangs forever....great bunch of cars Man!!

Bob...building a dream one slot car at a time...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123

bobhch said:


> Ed,
> 
> I can just imagine all the fun you are having with that O-Ring fish-taler!! COOL
> 
> Mustangs forever....great bunch of cars Man!!
> 
> Bob...building a dream one slot car at a time...zilla


ALL, R awe-inspiring :thumbsup: (compliment :thumbsup: )

Bubba 123 :wave:

"I" didn't win not'n :-(
but I guess I would have had 2 enter something 4 a chance 2 :freak: (humor )

great work folks !!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

tearing a page out of Bobzillas book with a few of the vw vans he sent me last xmas.(thanks Bob)

I wish I had "delivery" for the chinese food truck, and "zoo" for the Alligator movers van. The dark blue puddled on the one (see guys, this is how NOT to paint) but I liked it anyway.
The zoo van I painted with chrome spraypaint, which we all know is not very chromelike, but it was silver and somewhat shiny, then I layered a thin layer of yellow on the bottom and green on the top, it actually looks really good in real life.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now why didn't I think of that? I just got a care package from Bob...you know who...zilla with the same critters.  

By the way, to be a bit more realistic, what you actually need for that Chinese Restaurant bus is "We Delivery" ...


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Now why didn't I think of that? I just got a care package from Bob...you know who...zilla with the same critters.
> 
> By the way, to be a bit more realistic, what you actually need for that Chinese Restaurant bus is "We Delivery" ...


"So Lo Nee Hi" ????
"Wing Wong's Place" ??
"Wong's Wing Place"???
running 4 cover..

Bubba :wave:


----------



## bobhch

Ed,

Now this is what I'm talking about...A chinese food truck!! Great idea :thumbsup:

I love Chinese food...Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Tasty :tongue:

Great idea on the Transfer Gator van as well. Who yah gonna call? 

Love the spoof names also slotcarman and Bubba..hahahahaha

"Long-dongs Chinese Gator Palace"???

Bob...Great now I'm craving for Chinese food...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Doba came up with a great name for a Chinese Restaurant. 

Sum Ting Wong's Take Out.. Ask about our Poo Poo Platter! We Delivery... 

If you don't do it, I will!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Doba came up with a great name for a Chinese Restaurant.
> 
> Sum Ting Wong's Take Out.. Ask about our Poo Poo Platter! We Delivery...
> 
> If you don't do it, I will!! :lol:


Hahahhahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahhhaha


----------



## Bubba 123

bobhch said:


> Hahahhahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahhhaha


I LOVE good-hearted/natured satire comedy :thumbsup:
keep em come'n folks !!
Bubba 123 oriental cuisine addict :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## bobhch

Ed,

For some reason your LONG-LE food van has had me thinking all week LONG about builing a Sushi Food Truck to represent the Japanese food industry as well.

Time to get started on this today. Thanks for the fun inspirational build of LONG-LE 
Am now in a food truck building mood with a Hot Dog Food Truck in mind also.

Bob...SUSHZILLA...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

I have another vw to do up too, not quit sure which direction I'll go with it. can't wait to see the Sushi van (hopefully no cats will be harmed during the making of that vw)


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Here is my latest work, I saw these elsewhere and just wanted one, so I made my own version and did some major machining inside to get the body to sit down on the chassis and cover the wheels. Anyway just a fun project. 










Boosted


----------



## alpink

my Hot Dog has a first name .......... !


----------



## slotcarman12078

There's a dirty joke in there somewhere, but I'll leave it at that!! :lol: Cool chrome plated weenie!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Who..........Who..........*

Boosted I am digging your Hot Dog on Wheels!!

Bob...who let the dogs out...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

did a hearse 'slotsrus67' car with the autoworld cat on the hood. just enough detail to get the point across. ok, theres really no point, but I like it.


----------



## sethndaddy

I also did a 1/24 scale hotrod. with the h&r chassis.

these things are a blast to drive, we'll run them for 4 hours, not looking at a clock or timer, not counting laps, IT's just fun. I feel like a 3rd grader playing soccer, where they don't keep count there either


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like the hearse, but totally diggin' the pick up!! I could see driving it for 4 hours easily! That look like a blast to run!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

That's the kind of slot car fun I like!!

Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/ 



sethndaddy said:


> I also did a 1/24 scale hotrod. with the h&r chassis.
> 
> these things are a blast to drive, we'll run them for 4 hours, not looking at a clock or timer, not counting laps, IT's just fun. I feel like a 3rd grader playing soccer, where they don't keep count there either


----------



## Dragula

*Some samples of my cars*

This is a partial shot of what im making now,hope you guys enjoy!
Dragjet


----------



## Dragula

*Customs being produced*

Sorry,pics usually help huh?
Chris "Dragjet" Rolph


----------



## LDThomas

Some mighty sweet rides, there.

The other thread mentions bodies for 4-gears. Any pictures? (When you get a chance. No hurry.)


----------



## hojohn

very nice whats the price for the wagons


----------



## Bubba 123

hojohn said:


> very nice whats the price for the wagons


I'm drool'n on the 60's wood-side & green (can I get "Dark" green Gran-Torino)???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## old blue

Are you making those mustangs? Bumpers and glass and all?


----------



## Dragula

Please,dont flag me,a moderator has already informed and is helping me set up a sell area and is taking care of setting me up on here all legal and proper like.thanks in advance for understanding and also for the compliments on my work.
Chris "Dragjet" Rolph


----------



## Dragula

old blue said:


> Are you making those mustangs? Bumpers and glass and all?


My Mach I's?? Yes I do.
Chris


----------



## Super Coupe

Bunch of great looking rides there. 
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Love the quality of these cars pal!! They look amazing!!

That Pink Cuda needs to be made bud!!!!!!!!!!!

In different colors too!!!! OMG could you see that car done in metal flake resin?!?!?!?! Any freaking color would work!!!!!


----------



## Dragula

Your awesome Joe!Im going to call you the Metalflake Madman from now on..lol
Chris "Dragjet" Rolph


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Look at this baby!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

DAM ! ...now that's a cool Pick-em Up :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

*More late night stuff*

been busy,awaiting hab=ving my right foot put back together on Tuesday.I am casting my brains out and making surplus glass and bumpers.Hope you guys enjoy these,its 2 days work.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW  That '62 Galaxie Fire Chief body is SuWEET ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

TY ralph,always been one of my favorite of the vibe bodies


----------



## 60chevyjim

the cars look great .
chris did you make the glass for the vibe police car too ?
do you make the glass for the vibe ford wagon too ?


----------



## LDThomas

Ooo, ooo, ooo,,, a pink Toranado!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

BTW Chris/Dragula, are those resin bodies you posted- For Sale ?


----------



## Dslot

LDThomas said:


> Ooo, ooo, ooo,,, a pink Toranado!


Okay, LD, that one's yours. I'll take the others. Never have gotten an Aurora Toro. Lost a few auctions on them...

-- D


----------



## sidecar53

What is the pink car on the top row of the 3rd pic?? Looks like it'd make a great fairgrounds car. Please let us know when you're ready to start selling!!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking bunch of rides there. Hope all goes well with your foot.
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Looking good Chris!!!!!

I'm digging that butterscotch toronodo!!!!!

They really look injection molded!!!

I got my first group and the pics do no justice. These are amazing!!!!

Def need me a red police cruizer!!!!! Maybe. Dark green one??? Maybe lime? 

How about doing some in slate pal??


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Conti*



sidecar53 said:


> What is the pink car on the top row of the 3rd pic?? Looks like it'd make a great fairgrounds car. Please let us know when you're ready to start selling!!!


FYI- that's a repop of Aurora's Classic '39 Lincoln Continental T-Jet Body. And yes, many originals were converted in Jalopy/Fairgrounds bodies with a bit of Fender hacking. :freak:


----------



## Dragula

I need to post them for sale in another arear here I think,but there all for sale.
Chris
and yes I made and make the glass and chrome for every car


----------



## VictoryLane

*custom bodies*

anyone interested in 2013/2014 nascar bodies ?






thanks


----------



## sethndaddy

Chris, do you have your bumpers chromed by someone?

You know, there should be some of them pink cars on the "for sale" section of Hobbytalk. Nice lookers.


----------



## slotcarman12078

As soon as Chris is ready to start listing, he'll call me or PM me to call him and I can guide him through the S&S board. Then you guys can have at 'em!


----------



## hojohn




----------



## hojohn




----------



## alpink

really?


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> really?


if these are Chris', "I'M" Impressed & making a list ;-) :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think these are hojohn originals Pete123... Just a guess.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> I think these are hojohn originals Pete123... Just a guess.


Ok,...I'm STILL "Impressed" :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

I cast an Anglia years ago, I don't know if thats one of them. It was another mold that I only got 3 or 4 out of before tearing. I know I did one with a "Freakies" cereal add on the side for my daughter and she has it packed up waiting to move.


----------



## hojohn

these are some of the projects im working on. some are resin dudes, auto world and others the only one that i made was the 32 coupe on the trailer and the yellow one that still under construction. i had to try to do a coupe cause i dont like where the rear wheels end up on most i have purchased


----------



## 60chevyjim

what is the black car with yellow and white flames ?


----------



## hojohn

its a hot wheel i tore apart for a few things i needed


----------



## bobhch

Hey John it's good to see what you've been up to lately....Cool Stuff!!

Bob...Hooters forever...zilla


----------



## hojohn

nice to see you back on here


----------



## 60chevyjim

these are some customs I have been working on.
the gray buick with the red metalflake roof and
the black buick woodie are metal bodys on 4gear chassis.
the blue and gray 90's chevy pickup was the orange plastic hot wheels truck.
the blue 59 chevy wagon and the flamed 51 chevy gasser and the flamed 57 buick rat rod wagon are resin bodys that I made.
the 2 black n orange vw's started as dash vw buses I made the one into a panel van and the other into a crew cab .
the flamed international metro van body is all plastic with polished aluminum rims on a tjet chassis.
rat finks school bus is shortened some so it fits on a 4gear chassis ..
all the police cars are on AW tjet chassis even the 39 chevy..
all the cars n trucks I painted with spray cans ..


----------



## vickers83

Nice group of customs 60CJ! You`ve been busy! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Very busy indeed!! Nice group shot Jim!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good stuff 60Jim...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Metro van is my hot pick....RM


----------



## Super Coupe

That is a good looking fleet of vehicles you have there. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## sethndaddy

Digging the flamed Metro van myself, nice job on them, and I always love old style cop cars.


----------



## Greg W

Really liken them flames Jim, V dubs are too cool, awsome job.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those VeeWees are begging for Harley decals.....


----------



## 41-willys

I really like the gasser and flamed wagon :thumbsup: great bunch of cars


----------



## bobhch

Jim this is a whole lot of Cool you layed out here...Sweet Flames and VWs!!

All of these builds are fun, fun, fun to look at...Nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...tired (worn out trying to keep up with our kids)...zilla


----------



## 60chevyjim

everyone thanks for your great comments !!!!
I have a few more to post too.


----------



## hojohn

very nice lot jim love the flames:wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim

I just finished this bunch of spray can custom paint jobs 
I had to do another flamed metro van , 
the next one I do will have blue an silver flames
59 impala 
66 nova SS with the b piller removed , real nova SS's were not sedans ..
aw karmann ghia I like the dash one better ...
57 chevy panel truck
and a blue 64 falcon sedan delivery
I didn't paint the dodge pickup my friend kirk airbrushed that one ...


----------



## Greg W

Really HOT looking flames !!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great looking bunch Jim!!! Love that Nova! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good stuff 60J!!! Great looking flame work!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Hey bud, I think it voids the warranty when you remove those Nova pillars... RM


----------



## LDThomas

Sweet!


----------



## Rich Dumas

*Whelen Modifieds*

One of the guys in my club did these scratch built Whelen Modifieds.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sharp lookin' Mods!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yep RichD, dem is COOL Modifieds :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some nice scratchwork...RM


----------



## RiderZ

Nice.Who makes the front wheel set?


----------



## Rich Dumas

I think the ones on the #99 car were from JW's HO Speed Parts, I will have to inquire about the ones on the #4 car.


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great scratch built mods! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Love the looks of these dirt cars & dig the window net extra on the sides to add some realistic detail!!

Bob...Diggin' these 2 Real Neat Custom builds...zilla


----------



## joegri

hey rich i recognize that car! it,s the mystic missile driven by donnie leah! my favorite driver in the modified tour. dude even signed my t shirt when he won the mod championship a few years back...cool. the only difference is the car was yellow w/ blk n red number.nice job on that mod. and did you guys notice that its running on a braided trak. man that car and trak set-up looks like alot of fun.


----------



## sethndaddy

I gotta hope my friend don't see this thread, he'll want a full stable of those dirtcars. If I can figure out how to post pictures from my camera to hobbytalk direct, I'll be able to get lotsa pictures posted direct from the slotcave.


----------



## Dragula

*Dragjets*

Some of the latest.
Christian


----------



## Marty

Beautiful work as always Chris!

Marty


----------



## 41-willys

I would love to find a Toro or the big T-Bird. nice collection there Dragula:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

41-willys said:


> I would love to find a Toro or the big T-Bird. nice collection there Dragula:thumbsup:


I made those Willy's.Big t-bird being the 67 t-bird?
Christian


----------



## 41-willys

Dragula said:


> I made those Willy's.Big t-bird being the 67 t-bird?
> Christian


yes the 67. do you sell them too?


----------



## Dragula

*AFX Ferrari Daytona ala Dragjet*

Finished casting this last night.Hope you all like.
Christian


----------



## pshoe64

Man that looks sharp. Always liked the Daytona.

-Paul


----------



## vickers83

I like it! Very cool in that color Chris! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

Thanks everyone,it was always one of my favorite bodies to.
Christian


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking car...:thumbsup::thumbsup: probably make a fortune selling mirrors, everybody needs them... RM
P.S. Did ya fix that window post, had to ask, lol???


----------



## Marty

Nice casting Chris!

Marty


----------



## Dragula

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Good looking car...:thumbsup::thumbsup: probably make a fortune selling mirrors, everybody needs them... RM
> P.S. Did ya fix that window post, had to ask, lol???


LOL! No I left it alone,if it was good enough for Aurora its good enough for me.
Christian


----------



## slotto

That is sexy right there!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dragula said:


> Finished casting this last night.Hope you all like.
> Christian



Awesome to see it in a street version finally!!!!

What else have you been up to Chris?? 

Question, are you coming to the Super Bowl show?? If not you Shud def put together a package for me to bring to sell for you pal. I'll have a table next to the Bob and Tom show!!!


----------



## Dragula

A few more I did today.


----------



## bearsox

Dragula said:


> A few more I did today.


 * Thanks a bevy of beauties Chris ! Super work as always ! *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## T-jetjim

Solid stuff Chris with great detailing.


----------



## sethndaddy

willys. I know I posted this pic before, but I'm just gearing up for the new willys release


----------



## sethndaddy

now that the wife helped me "remember" how to post pictures, I'll start getting more stuff on here.


----------



## sethndaddy

bunch of slimline projects


----------



## SuperDave321

My first post. Hello all. Some superb skills you guys have. I've been reading and enjoying for a while and glad to know I'm not the only slot nut around. Want to show a car I did. Hope the photo comes up.

http://www.fotolode.com/images/Davesboat007/camaro3.jpg


----------



## vickers83

NICE Camaro SD321, You slammed her good, real good! Keep posting pics, We like pics! Welcome to H/T too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Welcome SD321, great looking Camaro!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Like them side ports, hood ornament, and training wheels...Yes, post more pics...RM


----------



## SuperDave321

Thanks for the kind comments guys.


----------



## sethndaddy

is it a resin car? I love Orange cars:thumbsup:


----------



## SuperDave321

Yes, It's a resin car. It started out as a Tyco Pro Camaro.


----------



## SuperDave321

Here is another custom build.


----------



## Super Coupe

That's a great looking drag truck you have there. Nice job.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's baaaaad with some extra a's!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## sethndaddy

slimlines finished


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cooooool Hot Rods...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: RM


----------



## sethndaddy

just finished these up.


----------



## vickers83

Nice job on the amphi-cars! Now, All you have to do is find those pesky little propellers!


----------



## Marty

Kool Amphicars! Who made them?

Marty


----------



## sethndaddy

sethndaddy said:


> just finished these up.


Hilltop did them. came out great, and the little propellers are on the backend.


----------



## midnight5

Just started to try my hand at customizing some slot cars. This one is a Hot Wheels plastic bodied car that I placed on an AW 4 gear chassis. 



Then this one is just the Mystery Machine which I added a small plastic Scooby figure to the driver seat.




Russ


----------



## pshoe64

Where did the Scooby come from? That makes the Mystery Machine look more at home!

-Paul


----------



## midnight5

pshoe64 said:


> Where did the Scooby come from? That makes the Mystery Machine look more at home!
> 
> -Paul


I found him in one of those gumball machines.
Here is a link to them.

http://www.toyboxhollywood.com/The-Looney-Tunes-Show

Russ


----------



## Bubba 123

vickers83 said:


> Nice job on the amphi-cars! Now, All you have to do is find those pesky little propellers!


nope, already casted on the cars...
got a blue/white 1 custom from Randy ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## midnight5

Just completed another custom. I modified the Penguin Mobile to be the Snoopy mobile. I took a Hot Wheels Snoopy figure and painted up like Batman and found a Woodstock figure to match from some junk I had and painted him like Robin. 





Russ


----------



## sethndaddy

OMG, that snoopy mobile is awesome, I love his ears flying in the wind, did you modify it that way or did the little guy come with ears like that?


----------



## midnight5

sethndaddy said:


> OMG, that snoopy mobile is awesome, I love his ears flying in the wind, did you modify it that way or did the little guy come with ears like that?


He came that way.




Russ


----------



## Bill Hall

.... but but,

some Fokker painted his Sopwith Camel the wrong color!:devil:


----------



## midnight5

I have also done this, but it is diecast.




Russ


----------



## Bubba 123

midnight5 said:


> He came that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ


I've heard of these, but first time I've seen 1....
paint the dog house a light-yellow, put "Bulls-Eye" WW1 insignia on each side...
then add bullet holes :thumbsup:

I'm thinking taking it off the hot-rod-bod & mount it on a black "Truck"..
tyco has used them for various slots....
either on it, or slightly suspended by a clear piece of model sprue ..

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

raw unfinished, but a nice police van I just cast


----------



## midnight5

Nice looking van.


----------



## Bubba 123

midnight5 said:


> Nice looking van.


DITTO Ed !! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

(Welcome aboard Midnight5 :thumbsup::wave


----------



## bobhch

*Dog driver...Scooby-Dooby-Doo!! Love it...*

midnight5,

Great Snoopy and Woodstock Batman car! hahahaha

Ed,

Hey that van casting looks Fantastic Dude!

Bob...I see Scooby Snacks...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

welcome back Bob, long time no see. any new projects rolling out before summer hits?


----------



## sethndaddy

slimline hot rods, my first 2 part mold.
not finely sended and paint detailed, but I get excited with these cars.


----------



## 60chevyjim

2 part molds are a lot nicer than slosh cast ..
they look good


----------



## vickers83

sethndaddy said:


> slimline hot rods, my first 2 part mold.
> not finely sended and paint detailed, but I get excited with these cars.


Very neat old cars, A little lowering and they`ll look awesome! Great job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

vickers83 said:


> Very neat old cars, A little lowering and they`ll look awesome! Great job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


yeah, their fresh outta the mold, I didn't trim back anything at all yet, yet another reason we need more slimline chassis.


----------



## vickers83

sethndaddy said:


> yeah, their fresh outta the mold, I didn't trim back anything at all yet, yet another reason we need more slimline chassis.


Possibly a new Dash slimline chassis?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good Ed!!! I believe you'll like the 2 part mold...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

thanks for the info Randy, without you I would still be slosh casting. Its like swimming in the deep end the first time, a little hesitant, but easier each time.
I did a 56 chevy cop car, but still need to cast the windshield, ran out of silicone. got it today, pics by this weekend.


----------



## vistacruiser67

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1084072238287710/ 

Please join me on a new public Facebook group dedicated to Tyco Pro and Curvehugger cars.


----------



## alpink

Ed, nice job on the new castings.
did you use pressure or vacuum for any of the process?


----------



## sethndaddy

alpink said:


> Ed, nice job on the new castings.
> did you use pressure or vacuum for any of the process?


no pressure, no vacuum. I did the ford police van as a 2 part also with seperate windshield and posts attached in. the post thing inside I need practice on, but at least their in there and just need a little sanding and drilling as opposed to adding a post with glue.


----------



## sethndaddy

had them done, just forgot to post.


----------



## sethndaddy

police van


----------



## 60chevyjim

they look pretty good . are you pouring the resin in the first half of the mold before putting the second half of the mold in ??


----------



## sethndaddy

60chevyjim said:


> they look pretty good . are you pouring the resin in the first half of the mold before putting the second half of the mold in ??


yes, is there a better way?. I put it in the first half, slosh it around a bit, then lightly push the male half into it.


----------



## sethndaddy

I also want to thank others for helping me cast. Al pink, Joez, Bobzilla, greg gipe,chevyJim and jack muirhead of batjets. All have offered ideas, tips and info to get me where I'm at today. I'm sure there are others I have talked to about things, sorry if I missed a name or 2.


----------



## 60chevyjim

sethndaddy said:


> yes, is there a better way?. I put it in the first half, slosh it around a bit, then lightly push the male half into it.


that's how I do it too . I tried pouring it in the screw post hole but they didn't turn out as good for me that way . 
I don't have a pressure pot or vacuum chamber.
the German ford van is cool and the 56 Buick police car too.
it will be good if Dash makes the slimline chassis 
to fit the hotrod ford sedan body you cast .


----------



## SuperDave321

I mess with casting a bit too. When I poured some in and put the other half on, always made a mess for me so I have since always poured. A huge improvement was from making small diameter funnels from paper. I make them about 3 inches tall with somewhere around 3/8 inch diameter. The head pressure in the funnel seems to help push out air from my vents. However you do it, casting is fun.


----------



## oneredz

*Martini Racing 935 #1*

Here is my first try at customizing (paint/decals/wheels) a slot car. Passenger side compound curve gave me major trouble when I started the project.


----------



## Jisp

Z, that's an excellent job by anyone's standards and all the more impressive as a first attempt. I'd like to say my first attempt turned out that well but sadly it didn't and was a much more basic job than yours. 

Compound curves will almost always present the largest challenge and boy did you take a large leap with the decal work around the rear wheel well. I think many guys would steer clear of the livery for fear of that particular area and you managed it well. I assume you were using decal softening solution/s yes?

Soooo.... do you now have the deco bug?

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## oneredz

Jisp said:


> Z, that's an excellent job by anyone's standards and all the more impressive as a first attempt. I'd like to say my first attempt turned out that well but sadly it didn't and was a much more basic job than yours.
> 
> Compound curves will almost always present the largest challenge and boy did you take a large leap with the decal work around the rear wheel well. I think many guys would steer clear of the livery for fear of that particular area and you managed it well. I assume you were using decal softening solution/s yes?
> 
> Soooo.... do you now have the deco bug?
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael. :thumbsup:


Thanks Jisp! I used white vinegar to soften the decals. It was only really needed on those side decals. All the others went on well.

Yes, I already am planning on a #3 of this livery. Probably with blue rear bumper to offset the 2 cars. Also on deck, the 2001 GM Goodwrench Corvette C5Rs that won Le Mans and Daytona 24 hrs. I have 3 bodies coming for that.


----------



## purple66bu

oneredz said:


> Thanks Jisp! I used white vinegar to soften the decals. It was only really needed on those side decals. All the others went on well.


Tell me more about doing that
Dennis


----------



## vickers83

Very difficult decals to apply on that Porsche, You did a killer job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oneredz

purple66bu said:


> Tell me more about doing that
> Dennis


I used Pattos decals for the build. That said, here is what i did:


Apply decals, trying to smooth out decal as much as possible.
I let it dry for about a day (frustration at the wrinkles so i let it sit while i tried to figure out what i could do). You probably can just give the decal adhesive time to dry, probably 1-2 hours should be plenty.
Put some white vinegar into a small paint mixing cup and paint it over the decal with a brush like you are sealing it with clear coat.
Let sit for about 30 minutes to see if it helped any. (DO NOT TOUCH the DECAL).
Repeat setps 3 and 4 if needed, but be careful and go slow. Remember you are slowly melting the decal.
When satisfied enough with the result, let the decal dry, then seal it with clear coat. I used Future floor wax. It is a pre-thinned acrylic that can be brushed on.

Please GOOGLE decal smoothing with vinegar and using Future as a clear coat, as there are some good articles on the specifics. I am sure i am forgetting important steps. Remember i am still a noob at this.

Tools are also important. Stuff i used:
Toothpicks, damp Q-Tips, very pointy GOOD tweezers, and slightly curved cuticle scissors.


----------



## alpink

oneredz said:


> I used Pattos decals for the build. That said, here is what i did:
> 
> 
> Apply decals, trying to smooth out decal as much as possible.
> I let it dry for about a day (frustration at the wrinkles so i let it sit while i tried to figure out what i could do). You probably can just give the decal adhesive time to dry, probably 1-2 hours should be plenty.
> Put some white vinegar into a small paint mixing cup and paint it over the decal with a brush like you are sealing it with clear coat.
> Let sit for about 30 minutes to see if it helped any. (DO NOT TOUCH the DECAL).
> Repeat setps 3 and 4 if needed, but be careful and go slow. Remember you are slowly melting the decal.
> When satisfied enough with the result, let the decal dry, then seal it with clear coat. I used Future floor wax. It is a pre-thinned acrylic that can be brushed on.
> 
> Please GOOGLE decal smoothing with vinegar and using Future as a clear coat, as there are some good articles on the specifics. I am sure i am forgetting important steps. Remember i am still a noob at this.
> 
> Tools are also important. Stuff i used:
> Toothpicks, damp Q-Tips, very pointy GOOD tweezers, and slightly curved cuticle scissors.


excellent tutorial ....
yes, commercial decal softener is white vinegar and distilled water ....
so, as described, you ca make your own at a fraction of the price.
and, I am really glad I was taught about Pledge with Future acrylic floor wax for a tough clear coat.
we used Future floor wax on our bowl arena ot a Battling Tops game for extended action. 
what is old is new again


----------



## oneredz

The self-leveling properties of Future are awesome. I never would have thought I would be able to get a nice smooth finish using a paint brush. I have an airbrush to try it out with next.

I also used it to seal the white basecoat before adding any paint detailing so if i messed up any spots, i could clean them up reasonably well without staining the base coat.


----------



## Bubba 123

oneredz said:


> The self-leveling properties of Future are awesome. I never would have thought I would be able to get a nice smooth finish using a paint brush. I have an airbrush to try it out with next.
> 
> I also used it to seal the white basecoat before adding any paint detailing so if i messed up any spots, i could clean them up reasonably well without staining the base coat.


"Future"; Nectar of the Slot & Model Gods !! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

something new.

my last dukes decals, and an oxford diecast conversion.


----------



## Bubba 123

sethndaddy said:


> something new.
> 
> my last dukes decals, and an oxford diecast conversion.


Why U; "Politically-IN-Correct" Slotter !!!! :freak:

(Looks GREAT!!!) :thumbsup:

still got my DoH cars , Ceepee's, Flag, Sword, Colt .45 cap-n-ball, & 2-band Enfield..

should'a got me Cannon & Caisson, back w/ I had's da' $$ ...:drunk:

I have NO "HATE" against ANYONE..(OK, "Terrorists" & "Intolerance" maybe) 
(actually, my Great +++ Uncle was a UNION Soldier in the Carthage, NY. Militia..)

I'm JUST, a DoH & Beverly Hillbilly's "Rebel"... (YEE-HAAaww!!) & Militaria-Collector...

Bubba "Da' Duke's, Shall Rise agin'.. !!" :wave:



also; the "Southern-Cross", was the battle-flag of: "The Army Of Tennessee"


----------



## sethndaddy

Yeah, I grew up with the Dukes tv show, and that flag to me is the "Duke boys"


----------



## oneredz

sethndaddy said:


> something new.
> 
> my last dukes decals, and an oxford diecast conversion.


 Nice Shine! 

How do you do it? I can never get a shine like that.


----------



## sethndaddy

Randy made the body, smooth as glass. I just decaled it and brushed on one coat of future floor wax.


----------



## sethndaddy

I added another old style nascar to the lot.


----------



## slotcarman12078

My favorite era Nascars!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oneredz

sethndaddy said:


> Randy made the body, smooth as glass. I just decaled it and brushed on one coat of future floor wax.


Thanks for the info. I am getting close to the clear coat phase on my 2nd custom. Current project almost 50% decaled. there are 17 tiny decals per side, plus the front, back and top. my eyes are bugging out. Still needs correct rims also.


----------



## oneredz

Still a few more decals to go on the side shown too.


----------



## oneredz

Side 1 and tops done.


----------



## vaBcHRog

sweet looking corvette


----------



## oneredz

vaBcHRog said:


> sweet looking corvette


 Thanks! I will post some pics when it is done. Need to do black on back end and finish other side and back decals, and clear coat it.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Time well spent...RM


----------



## oneredz

Still needs black on the back and decals back there. Also needs clear coat and correct wheels, but just about there.


----------



## Bubba 123

oneredz said:


> Still needs black on the back and decals back there. Also needs clear coat and correct wheels, but just about there.


SWEET!!!
and ALOT of work w/ tiny decals.....
GREAT JOB!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## oneredz

Finally finished the vette. I do still need rims, but otherwise complete. These represent my first 2 attempts at custom liveries. I had a lot of fun making them, AND many headaches.


----------



## 60chevyjim

here are a few that I just finished


----------



## Bill Hall

Jim,

How about a photo layout on that Buick?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Jim, that old Chevy Nova(?) Wagon is VERY Cool :thumbsup:
...and the Buick is cool too


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good stuff orz....stickers do get time consuming, but worth it IMO, when doing race cars...
Bad looking Buick 60J...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

thanks Ralph it is a resin 64 nova wagon that I had cast .
thanks Randy and bill hall
here is another pix of the 4gear buick . 

check out my resin ramp trucks that I made a long time ago , 
they are mid engine tjet powered .all the wheels you see are attached to the body .. the tjet drive wheels are in front of the rear wheels but you cant really see them.


----------



## vaBcHRog

4 holer don't see too many of those on the road anymore


----------



## oneredz

60chevyjim said:


> here are a few that I just finished



The patia on the Nova is AWESOME! How did you do that? The Pro Street Buick has just the right stance ... and Paint job!


----------



## oneredz

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Good stuff orz....stickers do get time consuming, but worth it IMO, when doing race cars...
> Bad looking Buick 60J...RM



Now I have their siblings to do. #3 for both. The #3 corvette was driven by both Earnharts during the Daytona24 that year.


----------



## 60chevyjim

the nova is a resin body I cast from a hot wheels body I use the plastic hot wheels chrome bumpers and the windows too.
to do the paint on the nova wagon .
I just keep painting it with different colors of enamel one after the other then the last coat is satin copper engine paint .
then before it dries real good so its still kind of soft I wipe it with alcohol on a paper towel 
and pat it some places with the same paper towel with some alcohol on it .

the buick is a Maisto 1:64 metal body that screws together .
I only repainted the roof , it was black.
its mounted on a 4gear chassis with a screw post I put in , 
all the 4gear rims are narrowed and it has Orings for front tires.
you need to use a aurora 4gear rear axel 
if you use a auto world chassis because the AW splines don't go in far enough
to hold the wheels from spinning on the rear axel.


----------



## oneredz

Brilliant! I have a pre-patina'd Camaro that could use some rust in places so I think I may try the satin copper, rub trick.


Maisto. Cool, I have one of their Lambo Murcielagos done up with a 4gear chassis. Wheelbase is just about a perfect fit.


----------



## 60chevyjim

the lambo looks cool , I have done several of that white plastic hot wheels chevy truck
but I used the orange one and repainted it . it shore is nice to have a dremel ..
the engine paint is VHT brand sp402 burnt copper .
they also make a gold color too.
I have also used the gold color then coated it with transparent red glass tint
then wipe it with alcohol to get a patina look


----------



## oneredz

Truck is finally complete. I kept as much of the interior as I could fit with the chassis, Dremel's are wonderful tools. Much carving took place. 


The blue back end in the pic is from a Maisto porsche 911 on an AFX magnatraction chassis. Wheelbase fit perfectly. The red T-Bucket? is a Maisto also.


I happened to be passing by a Dollar store one day and came away with a large handful of $1 Maistos to hack and slash.


----------



## Bubba 123

oneredz said:


> Truck is finally complete. I kept as much of the interior as I could fit with the chassis, Dremel's are wonderful tools. Much carving took place.
> 
> 
> The blue back end in the pic is from a Maisto porsche 911 on an AFX magnatraction chassis. Wheelbase fit perfectly. The red T-Bucket? is a Maisto also.
> 
> 
> I happened to be passing by a Dollar store one day and came away with a large handful of $1 Maistos to hack and slash.


"MURDERER"!!! (ROFLMAO!!!) :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

Bubba 123 said:


> "MURDERER"!!! (ROFLMAO!!!) :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


but mean that in the nicest way, lol


----------



## oneredz

Bubba 123 said:


> "MURDERER"!!! (ROFLMAO!!!) :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:



It was a total bloodbath, with body parts laying all over the dissecting table.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Candy Coupe*



oneredz said:


> ...snip>>> The red T-Bucket? is a Maisto also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened to be passing by a Dollar store one day and came away with a large handful of $1 Maistos to hack and slash.


FYI- that's Not a T-Bucket, it's a 1930's era (Deuce Coupe?) 5 window coupe. And I remember when you bought these, and never thought you could make this one fit a chassis, but I was wrong, nice job sir :thumbsup:


----------



## oneredz

Thanks Ralph! I couldn't remember exactly what it was. It has indeed been awhile since I got them and maybe its time to finally finish them. This one could use some adjusting here and there, and some touchup paint. I would like to drop the front end a bit more too.


----------



## 60chevyjim

you may be able to grind almost up to the headers to get the front down low ..
the other thing you can do is grind the chassis over top of the front wheels to get it lower too . I do this when I really need to.
im like a madman with my dremmel .
if I think it should be a slot car , then it will be lol ..


----------



## oneredz

60chevyjim said:


> .... if I think it should be a slot car , then it will be lol ..


Words i also live by! I have ground down to almost paper thin over the rails. I was trying to keep the lip on there for chassis alignment, but i DO have one of those plastic welder thingies coming in the mail so i may have found my guinea pig .

This should keep me interested till the wheels get here for the Vettes.

On the same note of your comment, Hot Wheels makes a REALLY nice looking Mercury Cougar stock car with full interior that fits a MG or MG+ 1.7 wheelbase very well! It has some really nice detail to it. I think i sneaked a picture of it in with either my first vette pic or my Porsche pics.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Rad Rods*



oneredz said:


> Thanks Ralph! I couldn't remember exactly what it was. It has indeed been awhile since I got them and maybe its time to finally finish them. This one could use some adjusting here and there, and some touchup paint. I would like to drop the front end a bit more too.











Ya know, when I first saw this build of yours, it reminded me of my old #25, which was the Very First Custom T-Jet I ever built about five years ago. I used a modified Plastic body from a Hot Wheels "Crasher" > I think was called Dread-Head ? It's been modified a little since it was first built, and now sports a heavy diecast front grill/rad, which helps in handling and keeping the pin in the slot, as I race this car a bit


----------



## hojoe

What do you guys use for grinding diecast? Everything I've tried on my dremel has little effect.
hojoe


----------



## Bill Hall

Words to carve by ...

Chevy Jim: ...if I think it should be a slot car , then it will be lol ...

Classic!


----------



## oneredz

hojoe said:


> What do you guys use for grinding diecast? Everything I've tried on my dremel has little effect.
> hojoe


I use the cutting wheels that look like they have fiberglass reinforcements in them. Not sure what they are called. Dont apply "too much" side loading or they will break. I will try to find you a picture.

They are called "fiberglass reinforced cutoff wheels".
http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-456-Reinforced-Rotary-Cut-Off/dp/B0006O8RZA/ref=wl_mb_wl_huc_mrai_20_dp

Apparently they have a new metal cutting wheel, "EZ506CU 1 1/2'' Premium Metal Cutting Wheel " supposed to last much longer, but i havent used one of them yet. May have to pick one up this weekend.

For shaping, i sometimes use the tungsten carbide shaping bits.


----------



## 60chevyjim

for most of my dremmel grinding & carving 
I use the dremmel metal grinding shaping bits.
you can get them at home depo and lowes ..
and I use styrene rod and super glue and zip kick 
for installing my screwposts to metal bodys ..


----------



## sethndaddy

just a few decals


----------



## sethndaddy

i dont know if 355 is a cubic inch measurement dodge did, I dont care, just like decorating plain janes.


----------



## alpink

and a fine decoration it is


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks good Ed... I feel the same way, not always sure the livery is correct or decals are correct for the time period. Last I checked, most of my cars/builds run on electricity anyways, so...  RM


----------



## alpink

" There's no 'correct' in slot cars! "


----------



## Bubba 123

oneredz said:


> I use the cutting wheels that look like they have fiberglass reinforcements in them. Not sure what they are called. Dont apply "too much" side loading or they will break. I will try to find you a picture.
> 
> They are called "fiberglass reinforced cutoff wheels".
> http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-456-Reinforced-Rotary-Cut-Off/dp/B0006O8RZA/ref=wl_mb_wl_huc_mrai_20_dp
> 
> Apparently they have a new metal cutting wheel, "EZ506CU 1 1/2'' Premium Metal Cutting Wheel " supposed to last much longer, but i havent used one of them yet. May have to pick one up this weekend.
> 
> For shaping, i sometimes use the tungsten carbide shaping bits.


I bought some of these @ Lowes ... haven't broken it yet, & is about 1/2 worn down (still works fine).. the older versions, would break/shatter several times B4 I had 1 cut done... so YEAH!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## oneredz

First set of rear Vincents are on.


I painted behind the inserts to make them stand out better, and carefully drilled out the centers of them to fit over the AFX axles. Not sure what to do for the fronts yet.


----------



## sethndaddy

oneredz said:


> First set of rear Vincents are on.
> 
> 
> I painted behind the inserts to make them stand out better, and carefully drilled out the centers of them to fit over the AFX axles. Not sure what to do for the fronts yet.


had autoworld done that paint/decal scheme, the corvette would be a must have. use a long tjet axle for the front.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The Vincents usually have a larger axel hole in the rim...Use an axle from one of the AW T-Jet chassis, grind off the head, then cut to length as needed. Then drill out your chassis axle holes to fit the AW axle up front...You may need a touch of Super Glue on the axle/rim... This worked for me, but opinions will vary, as with anything...RM


----------



## oneredz

sethndaddy said:


> had autoworld done that paint/decal scheme, the corvette would be a must have. use a long tjet axle for the front.



I cheated on the base yellow by using yellow free wheelers. I agree, the decal scheme brings the car alive. I have one of the blue ones they did and I wish I had bought more of them, but I am planning on at least one blue '03 lemans corvette, possibly doing a pair. Decals can be had at Pattos for it. The AW blue one is close, but the original Le Mans paint and decal scheme would look awesome. I am thinking of Tamiya metallic dark blue for the base.


Still waiting on a good C7R style body.


One note, the Pattos decals for the AW corvettes are slightly large, as were the Porsche ones I did. Looks like the vettes are about 1:72 or so.


----------



## oneredz

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The Vincents usually have a larger axel hole in the rim...Use an axle from one of the AW T-Jet chassis, grind off the head, then cut to length as needed. Then drill out your chassis axle holes to fit the AW axle up front...You may need a touch of Super Glue on the axle/rim... This worked for me, but opinions will vary, as with anything...RM



I DO have some Dash front axles to try. Hmm.


----------



## oneredz

Now that I think about it, I still have the tire decals that came on the Pattos sheet. I wonder if they would fit, at least on the rears.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

oneredz said:


> One note, the Pattos decals for the AW corvettes are slightly large, as were the Porsche ones I did. Looks like the vettes are about 1:72 or so.


I've actually never ordered, but I believe he can change the size if you ask. Seems a friend told me he changed his for him to get a truer scale...RM


----------



## oneredz

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I've actually never ordered, but I believe he can change the size if you ask. Seems a friend told me he changed his for him to get a truer scale...RM



Yes he can. He can go smaller but not larger. (uh, I think that's right). The Martini Porsche decals I used are slightly larger than what he normally sells. I bought the 1:32 decals scaled down to slightly larger than 1:64.


----------



## vaBcHRog

I wanted to get some Formula 1 Decals of his scaled to fit my resin body and this is what he told me to do.


"To find the size of any of my decals, download the preview (right click and save 
to disc) and print it out from a graphics programme(double click the saved 
file). To get the size of the 1/18 print the 1/24 preview at 133%. For the 1/43 
print the 1/24 at 55.8%. For 1/10 enlarge the 1/24 preview by 240%, 1/12 - 200% 
and 1/20 - 120%, I can always downsize a decal to suit an individual car if you 
let me know the % reduction. "


----------



## oneredz

He sent me an email like that also, so that's what I did using the 1:32 decals. I think I ended up going with 52% sizing of the 1:32 decals. I burned a number of trees trying to get the decals for the Porsche the correct size. For that, glue sticks were my friends. The biggest thing was getting the correct length on the hood/roof stripes. I saw some others had done that livery and the stripes looked a bit short ... to me. Cool thing was that he sent me 8 full decals instead of the usual 6 for the 1:64s.


For the Vettes, I left them alone since all the decals were already so tiny as it was. If I tried to cut any smaller decals, my eyes would have probably exploded.


----------



## oneredz

Anyone ever have any luck with attaching, and keeping decals on slot car tires? I am trying to use just stock rubber type tires for display purposes.


----------



## Bubba 123

oneredz said:


> Anyone ever have any luck with attaching, and keeping decals on slot car tires? I am trying to use just stock rubber type tires for display purposes.


they may work 4 "Shelf-Queens",... but beyond that...good-luck (  )

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## SuperDave321

Wish someone made a rubber stamp. Polly Scale rail road white paint holds up well on model tires. I think those two together would bring a lot of joy.


----------



## oneredz

Bubba 123 said:


> they may work 4 "Shelf-Queens",... but beyond that...good-luck (  )
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:



I may cover them with a bit of Future to see if they will stay on. I should be getting my Bondic in the next day or so, so I may try that too.


----------



## Bubba 123

oneredz said:


> I may cover them with a bit of Future to see if they will stay on. I should be getting my Bondic in the next day or so, so I may try that too.


to keep the paint from "Splitting" when you stretch the tires over the rims..
I would recommend "Cova" for leather paints... they are like a latex-ish & are pliable...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

this was a $9.99 clearance chrome 55 from autoworld.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

AW should have sent it to you first, have you paint it, then have you send it back, then sold it...just my thoughts... Hope you followed all of that...RM


----------



## oneredz

sethndaddy said:


> this was a $9.99 clearance chrome 55 from autoworld.


NIIIICE! An orange AFX '55 was my first non-set slot car buy.


----------



## sethndaddy

these Torino's never get old, the green car is a Claus resin, i think a renault


----------



## vickers83

Just got the Tjet chassis finished for my 48 Tucker, Finally decided on the RRR wheels. Sorry guys, I`m not a whitewall tire guy! Outstanding job Paul did on these Tuckers, I should have bought more than one! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice, I got a beige Tucker too.

I just noticed this thread went over 1/2 million views:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sweet looking Tucker!!! Like those wheels on there...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotto

I saw a bunch of 1:1 Tuckers this weekend at the Antique Automobile Museum in Hershey, PA this past weekend. If you get a chance to go, do it. Great job on the slot car btw!


----------



## sizzlerjoe

Any body producer going to make the, 1965 Buick grand sport wagon ?
I think it would be a big hit.


----------



## 60chevyjim

this is a diecast 64 vista cruiser on a 4gear chassis , that I did .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

sizzlerjoe said:


> Any body producer going to make the, 1965 Buick grand sport wagon ?
> I think it would be a big hit.



No. There's no such model. There's a 65 Sport wagon. Not A GS Sport wagon .
But MEV Mike, Vitale makes the 65 GS. Thanks to me asking for many years!!! I only have 40 in stock so far LMAO!!!!! 

[email protected]


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

60chevyjim said:


> this is a diecast 64 vista cruiser on a 4gear chassis , that I did .


Now that's cool Jim .How come you didn't cast any?? I'd be in for a few ?


----------



## 60chevyjim

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Now that's cool Jim .How come you didn't cast any?? I'd be in for a few ?


hi joe I have been too busy building some cool real 
full size project cars an trucks .
I don't have much time for slots until the weather gets too cold .
I haven't done any resin casting for a couple years ..
I had bought resin and silicone but it went bad before I got to use it


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

60chevyjim said:


> hi joe I have been too busy building some cool real
> full size project cars an trucks .
> I don't have much time for slots until the weather gets too cold .
> I haven't done any resin casting for a couple years ..
> I had bought resin and silicone but it went bad before I got to use it




I hear ya on limited time .

Bummer on the product that went bad. That blows. 

Keep us posted, I'd love some pal.


----------



## TBI

Hello Gents, been a while since I've been on here. Had a lot going on in my world and haven't had much free time. 

This post explains things a little

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=5644506&postcount=2075


Anywho, I hope to get back into the swing of things, I have quite a few builds in various stages of completion and can't wait to start chipping away at them.
Once I make a little progress on some of them I want to build a "shop" and start a dedicated thread for past and future projects.



Image Shack had some kind of melt down and lost a bunch of my pics, I've gone back through this thread and replaced as many of the missing pics as I could 
(including the Mini Cooper tutorial) 


Mini Cooper tutorial
Part 1 http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3798585&postcount=3180

Part 2 http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3798601&postcount=3182



I've missed hanging around here and look forward to catching up on what everybody has been up to. :thumbsup:

Warm Regards, Jeff


----------



## alpink

welcome back Jeff


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hi Jeff. Glad to see you back .Hope things are good for ya. 

I'm proud to say I am lucky enough to have one of this tricked out Mini-Cooper &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


So sorry about pop. He and you guys are in our prayers


----------



## TBI

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hi Jeff. Glad to see you back .Hope things are good for ya.
> 
> I'm proud to say I am lucky enough to have one of this tricked out Mini-Cooper ������
> 
> 
> So sorry about pop. He and you guys are in our prayers


Thanks Joe :thumbsup:

Do you ever make any laps with that fire truck?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

TBI said:


> Thanks Joe :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you ever make any laps with that fire truck?


Heck no!!! God forbid something happens to it!!! I'd never forgive myself!!!!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

**Business* was kinda slow on HT tonight...*

.
So I thought I'd throw something up here...

Don't think it really qualifies as a custom... More like an
altered state...

Was gonna use this as the HOSlotRacer.com entry for the Riverside
display I was planning in 2012... Never finished it...










John
.


----------



## theroad87

*Pennzoil Mega G customs by SGM*

Recently acquired these Mega G customs from Super G Man:








The Indy car when I recently visited SGM while in Kansas City area.
The Porsche 962 arrived later as a birthday present from my wife - along with a pair of SGM's Mega G Blue Angels Indy Cars! Quite the surprise! (which I'll post after I get some proper chassis for them).

Yeah, I'm kinda partial to the Pennzoil liveries ... and the Gulf too.

Pictures don't do SGM's work justice, they're pretty awesome.
Mike


----------



## Bubba 123

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> So I thought I'd throw something up here...
> 
> Don't think it really qualifies as a custom... More like an
> altered state...
> 
> Was gonna use this as the HOSlotRacer.com entry for the Riverside
> display I was planning in 2012... Never finished it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> .


better link 2 pic please???
Bubba :wave:


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

Bubba 123 said:


> better link 2 pic please???
> Bubba :wave:


Decided I'm going to try and finish it...

John
.


----------



## Bubba 123

*news from "Bubba O'Rielly's Garage ;-)*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=5832945#post5832945

it's "LONG" so this was best way to post ;-)

Bubba 123 ;-)


----------



## Bubba 123

Hey :wave:
got My "Elvira's Macabre' Machine", displayed "Perfectly" :thumbsup:




























:thumbsup:

Blame "Al", for giving Me the Camera & "Fat-Headed-ness" :wave:

Bubba (The Senile) 123


----------



## sethndaddy

jagermeister vw


----------



## sethndaddy

tail lightsfade greg gipe Anglia and bruce gavins tow truck


----------

